#ubuntu-ko 2011-01-31
<MK-BB> Seony^Work
<MK-BB> 계슈
<eternal> stupid people
<han9k> 안녕하세요?
<han9k> bundo님
<han9k> 패널 언제 붙이러가세요?
<bundo> 아 곧 나갑니더 ^^
<bundo> 1시 도착 예정
<han9k> 저도 나갑니다~
<blueruin> 안녕하세요. 모두 좋은 오후되세요
<han9k> 어서오세요.  즐거운 하루되세요~
<han9k> 저는 다시 코분투 패널 작업 도와드리러 갑니다 ^^;
<blueruin> 넵 모두 아주아주 즐거운 오후되시길!
<jasonjang> han9k; 벌써 작업시작??
<jasonjang> 저 곧 가려는데...아직도 손님 와 계셔서...아직 출발 전이요
<jasonjang> bundo; han9k; 벌써 작업시작??
<jasonjang> 저 곧 가려는데...아직도 손님 와 계셔서...아직 출발 전이요
<bundo> 쩝 개판 붕였심더
<bundo> 쩝 개판 붙였심더 헤헤
<jasonjang> 아~ 예에
<bundo> 좀 울었지유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 다시 어플 작업중
<han9k> 네 다 붙였습니다 Seony님
<han9k> 아.. jasonjang님.. ^^;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 방갑습니다^^^^
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~~~~~~~~~~ ^^ 인사가 늦었네요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> jasonjang, 안녕하세요 요즘 통 못 뵙는거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요. 채널에 출입한지 얼마 안 된 새내기입니다. 잘 부탁드려요
<imsu> locofrank|linux, 네 안녕하세요~~ 저도 새내기 큭큭
<locofrank|linux> 비록 새내기지만 그 말씀이 거짓말이라는 건 알겠네요. :)
<imsu> 어 진짠데~ ㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 안녕하세요. 채널출입 1년내기 우분투활용 새내기입니다. 잘 부탁드려요. (__)
<imsu> 안녕하세요~ 잘부탁드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 아.. 보스호출; 심부름 가라는군요. 수도관 얼어서 화장실물도 안나오는데 법원등기소에 싸러 가야겠어여~ 집에서 뵙겠습니다 (__)
<imsu> seony latex 이거 꽤나 귀찮군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 좀 그렇긴 해. 배워두면 쓸만하겠지만..
<imsu> bundo, 안녕하세요
<imsu> seony 좀 많이 .... ㅋㅋ 이쁘긴한데;;; 쿨럭;;
<imsu> seony 문제 푸는것보다 쓰는데 시간이 배는 더 걸리는듯 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu 하이
<imsu> bundo, 넹 ;; 택시비 흑흑 분도님 만큼 나왔어요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 크크
<imsu> 앞으론 일찍 들어가야지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> han9k, 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 아 춥다 추워 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<han9k> 밖에 눈왔다 비왔다해요 ㅋㅋ;
<imsu> seony 질문이 있는데요 수학에서는 = 기호를 써서 전개를 많이 하잖아요
<imsu> 이거 정렬 하려면 array 형식으로 해야 하나요?
<Seony> 정렬이라니?
<imsu> x = 1234
<imsu> = 12343
<imsu> = 1234
<imsu> 이렇게 하면 = 에 맞춰 정렬해야 하잖아요
<Seony> 아... 스페이스 주면 되잖아.
<imsu> quad 그냥 써서 해요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ. 맞출려면 어쩔 수 없지.
<Seony> 위지위그가 아니잖아
<imsu> 쩝 .. 위지위그는 뭐에요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%9C%84%EC%A7%80%EC%9C%84%EA%B7%B8
<imsu> 아~~
<imsu> seony 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴파일 해보면서 수정해야겠군요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 퇴근해유
<chobo> 안녕하세요
<chobo> 궁금한게있어서요
<chobo> 리눅스 전용 데이타 복구프로그램으로 어떤걸 많이 쓰나요..
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<shriekout> 오
<shriekout> 잘생긴 acooda 님이다
<shriekout> acooda, 꾸벅 (__)
<acooda> shriekout: 안녕하세요 :)
<shriekout> :)
<acooda> 씨익
<shriekout> gg
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> pc방에서 일하시나요?
<acooda> 네네
<acooda> 지금도 일하는중
<shriekout> 그렇군요
<acooda> 오랜만에 kde사용하니깐
<acooda> 손볼게 너무 많네요
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> gnome 3로 넘어오세요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 노키아 무약정 공짜폰 얻기 위해 채팅중 =ㅅ=
<shriekout> 못 구했... 실패 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 어 acooda님 있넹 ^^
<bundo> 새해복많이 받으시고 토요일 고생했어요 ^^;
<bundo> shriekout 페북 에 댈글 달았심 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 동생하고 매제가 만화와 영화, 음악 이런류에 광적이라...
<shriekout> 가끔 집에 놀러가면 만화를 읽는 편인데... 심야식당은 너무 재밌게 봤어요 :)
<shriekout> "씹익 =4" ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 어헝헝 알 수 없는 "이상 현상"을 피해 Fedora로 갔었지만 해결 되지 않네요
<bundo> shriekout  새해엔 씹익 하세유
<bundo> 젠장 오늘 왜 이리 오타 심하징 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 코분투 메뉴얼에 소개 된 폰트 저장소 삭제 됐나요? apt-get 했더니 없다고 나오는데...
<bundo> 500원씩 받기로 했답니다 일년입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예?
<bundo> 사용료 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아하
<HYECKJINKWON> 유로 전환이군요 ㅡㅡ;
<bundo> 진짜일까요 아님 HYECKJINKWON 님이 잘못해서 이용 못하는 걸까요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 엥?!
<bundo> 1 번 ? 2번 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 명령어 메뉴얼 대로 쳐넣었는데요?
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 제가 보기엔
<HYECKJINKWON> @_@?
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 님이 잘못해서 이용 못하는 걸꺼에요?
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<bundo> 어 보통요 저장소 주가후엔요
<bundo> apt-get update 해주어야 무엇이 더 있는지 나온답니다.
<bundo> 저장소 키 등록후
<bundo> 저장소 정보 업데이트가 sudo apt-get update 입니다.
<bundo> 그리고 폰트 저장소는 우분투 (코분투) 만 지원 합니다
<bundo> 아직도 해결책 안나왔는지요 ?
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON  저도 궁굼한게요 ? 왜 코분투는 XP 서비스 팩3 지원 안하는지요 ?
<bundo> ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 그건!! XP는 리눅스의 적이어서에욧! X_X/
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> MS가 발머 된후 부터 그래여 빌형은착했어욧
<HYECKJINKWON> 아~
<bundo> ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 빌 훃은 착했군요
<bundo> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ 빌훃
<HYECKJINKWON> ........
<kbundo> 설명 더해보세요
<kbundo> 어떤 상황서 코분투 저장소 이용하려는지 등등
<HYECKJINKWON> 음!?
<kbundo> 코분투라면 모를가
<HYECKJINKWON> K분도는 뭔가요 ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님이세요?
<kbundo> 컴 바꿔타기죠
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> KDE?
<kbundo> 강분도
<kbundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> ........
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 네
<kbundo> 코분투에서 코분투 저장소가 안된다는건 아니죠 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 앞으로 저를 "바보"라고 불러 주세요 . ㅜㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 기타 소프트웨어 차단 시켜놓고 업뎃이 안된다고 생쑈를....
<kbundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 쥑일넘입니다 _(_ _)_
<kbundo> 암튼 허튼 유저가 날 죽일놈 만들고있심 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<kbundo> OTL
<HYECKJINKWON> ........
<kbundo> 난 다 잘되는데
<HYECKJINKWON> 세미나는 잘 마무리 되었나요?
<kbundo> 남들은 코분투 다 안된다고 하네요
<kbundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<HYECKJINKWON> 죄송합니다.
<kbundo> 세미나 오면 그거 보여 주는데
<HYECKJINKWON> 먹을거!?
<kbundo> 난 대충 다 잘되는데
<HYECKJINKWON> @_@?
<kbundo> ATI 든
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<kbundo> unTEL 이든
<acooda> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/20110131_230703.png
<HYECKJINKWON> 응?!
<HYECKJINKWON> 무슨 의미죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 스샷은...?
<kbundo> 오 acooda 굿
<HYECKJINKWON> 응!?
<acooda> 헉
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<acooda> 웨 여기에 나오지
<acooda> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 여기 무서운 곳 이네요...
<bundo>  저도 올만에 스샷 한번
<HYECKJINKWON> 오오 분도님 오셨다.
<bundo> [데스크톱 스크린샷] http://barosl.com/pub/desktop/desktop-1296482929.jpg.html
<bundo> 어떄요 제 XP 깔끔하죠 ?
<acooda> 다시 세팅 금방 오겠습니다 꾸벅
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌!!!
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 대표님이 XP를...
<bundo> 애들 영화 공유해주려고 쩝
<bundo> 아빠의 인생 ... 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투로 어떻게 안되나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296482996.png
<HYECKJINKWON> 빌훃.....
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<kbundo> 난 좁은 넷북 으로 쩝
<acooda> 간만에 kde세팅 할려니 힘드네요 --;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<acooda> HYECKJINKWON: 꾸벅
<acooda> 한글 설정이 이렇게 어려운건지 몰랐음 -_-;;
<HYECKJINKWON> acooda : 꾸벅 꾸벅
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 사용 하시는거 아니셨나요?
<acooda> 아; 전
<acooda> kubuntu사용자
<acooda> 입니다..
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 KDE
<kbundo> 아코다 아님 아쿠다임 쩝
<kbundo> 헤헿
<HYECKJINKWON> 풍문에 의하면 무겁다던데 사용하시기 어떠신가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어차피 일반 사용자는 모를 테지만
<acooda> 조금 버벅이는건 개의치 않는성격의 소유자라-_-v
<acooda> 예전에 사용하던 컴터에 백업해논거 하나씩 보면서 감을 살려보고 있음
<acooda> 잘 안됌 어떡해요 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 질문 있습니다. 10.04LTS, 10.10 모두에서 같은 현상이 나타나는데 갑자기 로그 아웃이 됩니다. 커뮤니티에서 제 글 보셨는지 모르겠지만...
<HYECKJINKWON> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=15379
<acooda> HYECKJINKWON: ubuntu사용하다 kde사용하면 체감속도 많이 떨어질거에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠 장점이 있으니 사용 하시겠죠? 알려 주실 수 있나요?
<acooda> 장점이....
<acooda> 계속 이거만 사용해서 -_-;;;;
<kbundo> 집에 도깨비집 바꾸세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ................
<acooda> 그놈이 익숙하지가 않아 kde를 사용할 뿐이라는 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 전원 Off가 아니래도요 ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> 그럼 차단스 새로 교체
<HYECKJINKWON> g-nome은 착합니다! 옛날 옛적엔 게임으로도 나왔어요;;
<HYECKJINKWON> ..........
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니.... 그건 좀..
<kbundo> 저는 그게 관리 권한 남용 에 의해 XP 스타일로 우분투를 사용하여 그런가 아닌가 봅니다
<kbundo> 제 답은 잘 생각이 안나는군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 무슨 말씀이신지?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> 유저로 사용해야 하는데 너무 전역(관리자) 권한으로 사용하는게 아닌가 합니다.
<kbundo> xp 사용 습성이죠
<kbundo> 컴 마우스좀 만져보다 리눅스 (우분투) 온이들 나타나는 상황이더라고요
<HYECKJINKWON> 달리 설치 한 것도 없는데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<kbundo> 한 6개월  지나보심 아실ㄷ즛
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<kbundo> 너무 먼가 하려고 해서 그런거 아닌지 ?
<kbundo> 글따라하기 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ;ㅣㅣ
<HYECKJINKWON> @_@?
<kbundo> 제가 그동안 만남 컴중에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<kbundo> 250대중 1대가 우분투 거부 하더군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 오옷! 설마 제 컴과 같은?
<kbundo> 설마 지금 사용하는 컴이 249대 겠죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> ...........
<kbundo> 사실 우분투가 사람은 거부 하더라고요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 예;;
<kbundo> 10명중 6명
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 페도라 14 에서도 같은 현상이 일어 나더라고요
<HYECKJINKWON> 오죽 했으면 페도라 까지 갔겠습니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<kbundo> 보드 회사 이상하면 그럴수 있어요
<kbundo> 비표준 메인보드 랄까
<kbundo> 절전기능등 전원 관리 비표준
<HYECKJINKWON> Unitech 보드니 이상한 회사는 아니겠군요
<kbundo> 그회사 진짜 이상한 회사죠 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 으엌!!
<kbundo> 든보잡 수입하죠 ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 듣
<HYECKJINKWON> 드... 듣 보 ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> 지들이  만드는거 없죠
<kbundo> 암튼 저도 봐야 알아요
<HYECKJINKWON> 쩝
<kbundo> 저 아는거 10만 중 일개 일뿐입니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 이게 불시에 일어나는지라
<kbundo> 직접 보지 않고 답하기 어렵습니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 예;;
<HYECKJINKWON> KLDP에 올렸더니 시스템 메시지 확인 해 보라는 답 밖엔;;
<kbundo> 전 지금 여자 스타킹 생각 하는데 답변이 나오겠습니꺼 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ.,ㅡ?
<kbundo> 제 조언
<kbundo> 구를링하는데
<kbundo> 우선 "커널 옵션"
<kbundo> 그리고 "리눅스 acpi"
<kbundo> 두가지 알아 보십시오
<HYECKJINKWON> Jincreater님이 구글링 해주셔서 알게 된 건데 외국에도 유사한 사례로 버그리포트 되어 있다고 말 해주시더군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 이 후 버젼에서나 패치 될 거라고...
<kbundo> 그건 맞지 않습니더
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;
<kbundo> 우분투 유저 많아서요
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<kbundo> 다 안된다는 찌질 소리만 나옵니다
<kbundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 제가요 발로차면 다 잘됩니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 매직 풋!
<HYECKJINKWON> 아! 그렇다면 혹시 코분투 개발 중에도 안되면 매직 Foot?!
<HYECKJINKWON> ^^?
<kbundo> 아뇨
<kbundo> 코분투는 안되고 머고 없어요
<kbundo> 어차피 제가 테스트 안하거든요
<kbundo> 올리면 알아서 해주더라고요
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 바쁜데 내가 왜 테스트를 하나유
<kbundo> 걍 올리면 알아서 머안된다 말해주는데 헤헤
<kbundo> 그중 진찌만 받아도 나혼자 힘듭니더
<kbundo> 그중 찐짜만 고치기도 힘들죠 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> 오홋!
<HYECKJINKWON> 디버근 유저에게!
<kbundo> 좀 이해 되시죠 ?
<kbundo> 이런게 오픈소스죠 머 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 오픈소스 프로그래머가 되겠어요 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 편하겠다 ^^ (때리진 마세요.)
<kbundo> 쩝 머리 빠지던데 으윽
<HYECKJINKWON> 앞으로 온라인 유저로만 살아야지 이거 스샷 퍼지면 온전히 살기 힘들겠군요
<kbundo> 갠찮아요 저처럼 헛소리도 자주하면 "그려러니" 해줍답니더
<kbundo> 이집트 상황 검색 기사 보는중 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 엎어집니다 분명 그냥 끝날 문제 아니라 생각 합니다.
<kbundo> 5년전에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 다만 현지 한국인들을 빨리 데려 와야하는데 그게 걱정이네요
<kbundo> 리눅스에서 안되는 13가지 글쓴적 있습니다
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<kbundo> 12가지 해결했지요
<HYECKJINKWON> 링크 있으시면 좀
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<kbundo> 제가 혼자 처음 지에디터로 적어 본거지요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 해결 되셨다고요;;
<kbundo> 지금 보면 웃깁니다
<kbundo> 문제는 백업 안해 날라 갔습니더
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 백업의 중요성을 알려 주시려 말씀 해 주신 거군요 ^^
<kbundo> 남자는 백업 안한다니깐유
<kbundo> 쩝
<acooda> acooda 째요!!
<kbundo> 어디로 째는거징 쩝
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 집으로...
<kbundo> 암튼  남자는요 인터넷에 올리면 알아서 백업 해주는 길을 가는겁니더
<shriekout> 진정한 남자라면!
<shriekout> 인터넷에 백업합니다 =3
<kbundo> 굿
<HYECKJINKWON> "남자는 백업(Back up)같은거 없다." 라는 의미에서 지난 번 커널 강의 사이트 좀 다시 좀
<kbundo> 야동도요 공유해봐요
<HYECKJINKWON> 헤헤 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 불 법
<kbundo> 다 다시 받는게 내 하드 찾는거 보다 빠릅니다
<HYECKJINKWON> Fire law!!
<shriekout> 야동은 백업할 필요 없습니다...
<shriekout> 남들이 다 백업 해 놓아서 다운만 받으면 됩니다 =3
<kbundo> ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 야구영상 얘기가 나오니 채널이 급! 활발 해 지는 군요^^ 보기 좋습니다.
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투에 야옹 이스터 에그를 넣으면 세계 정복 할 것 같습니다. +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 이스터 에그가 코분투 보다 커져 버리는 기 현상이 일어나겠지만 그게 중요한건 아니니까요 ^^;;
<kbundo> 이스터 에그라 음
<kbundo> 1시간마다 매지 어디있는지 알려주는 매지 타이머 ?
<kbundo> GPS 스마트폰 연결
<kbundo> 음
<kbundo> 우리 한국오프소스진영에 필요한어플임
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 현실은 귀차니즘
<HYECKJINKWON> 혼자 만들 수 있는 것 도 아니고;;
<kbundo> 참 저는 야구도 야동도 안봅니더 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ 동지 인지 적 인지 분명히 해주십시오! +0+
<kbundo> 그 판단은 스스로 하는겁니더
<kbundo> 저도 항상 내판단을 따릅니다 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔가 중요한 점을 비껴 가는 것 같지만 설득력이 있군요 ㅡ_ㅡ
<kbundo> 아쿠다 아까 파이선으로 스크립 잘만들었네요
<kbundo> 역시 굿임
<kbundo> 스샷 스크립
<kbundo> 참 shriekout itvnetwork 아시죠 ?
<shriekout> 넵
<kbundo> 울산지역 활동 해보세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 혹시 인터넷 영상 끊김 현상 해결 방법 아시는 분 계십니까? 제가 다음에서 동영상을 보는데 전체 화면을 하면 끊김 현상이 나타나더군요.
<shriekout> 지금 제 활동 범위를 넓히는게 좀 무리라서요...
<kbundo> HYECKJINKWON 전 지포 6600으로 잘봅니더
<shriekout> 일단 고려는 해보겠습니다
<kbundo> shriekout 넵
<shriekout> :)
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 3850인데 끊기네요
<HYECKJINKWON> AMD ATI Radeon HD 3850
<kbundo> ATI ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 쿠분투 동영상 전체화면 끊김 현상 해결 하니 인터넷 영상이 또 문제네요;;
<kbundo> 1500도 잘되는데 음
<kbundo> HYECKJINKWON 우선 이글 참고 하세요 http://uncyclopedia.kr/wiki/%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC
<kbundo> 우분투 부터 잘알아야죠
<kbundo> 특히 라데온 그래픽카드와 우분투 부분 보세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 저 FGLRX 를 설치 하면 SM, 토템 플레이어에서 전체 화면 끊김 현상이 나타 납니다.
<kbundo> 1. 시스템을 바꾼다
<kbundo> 2. 사람을 바꾼다
<kbundo> 3. 세상을 바꾼다
<kbundo> 4. 걍 논다
<kbundo> 선택하세요 ?
<kbundo> 익숙하죠 4지 선다 ?
<kbundo> 저는  2번 추천합니더 헤헤
<twinsenx> 10.04에서 그래픽칩셋 프렌들리 친화성은 상대적으로 인텔>엔비디아>라데온 순서인가요?
<kbundo> 10.04에서 그래픽칩셋 프렌들리 친화성은 상대적으로 인텔>엔비디아>라데온 > 비아 OTL
<kbundo> 비아 넣어 주십시요 헤헤
<kbundo> 성능은
<kbundo>  엔비디아> 인텔>라데온 > 비아 OTL
<twinsenx> 아; 비아 있었군요; 인텔 써드파티 GMA 500은 예외인거죠? 비친화적인...
<kbundo> 근데 라데온도 이제는 좀 되던데
<kbundo> 제가 해보니 잘 나름 되더라고요
<kbundo> 9550 잘됩니다
<kbundo> 물론 720mkv 불가
<kbundo> 그러나 컴피즈등 다 되고
<kbundo> 나름 잘 성능나더라고요
<twinsenx> 라데온 HD 9550 말씀이군요. 근데.. 720mkv는 생소한 용어네요 ^^; 검색좀 허겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ; 아니 저를 바꿀래도 ... 이건 좀....;;
<kbundo> 720p   mkv 동영상 입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 아무래도 플레시 문제인거 같은데;;
<twinsenx> 아핫; 예 동영상 해상도 말씀이셨군요;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 왜 나만 이런 일을 겪나 ㅠㅠ
<kbundo> 넵
<HYECKJINKWON> You tube 영상 전체 화면은 끊기지 않고 잘 나오네요;;;
<kbundo> HYECKJINKWON 보통 리눅스 가 Gl 이나 XV가속을 이용하는데
<kbundo> ATI 가 좀 안됩니더
<kbundo> 지금 그래픽 말고 8600 이상 엔비디아 끼면 게임 끝입니더
<kbundo> 빠방하죠 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 8600 이상 엔비디아에 독점드라이버 깔아야 3D가속이 되는건가요? 자유오픈드라이버로는 3D가속이 안되는경우가 가끔 있나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 도... 도니;;;
<kbundo> 우분투 제공도 독점이죠
<kbundo> 단 바이너리 제공이죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 제 글픽카드가 잘 못 된거군요 ㅜㅜ
<kbundo> 요즘 제가 느끼는건 지포는 6000이상이어야 185 드라이버 이상 사용가능하고
<kbundo> 가속이 좋습니다
<kbundo> 2년전 부터 이야기군요 헤헤
<kbundo> 그리고 지위버 가 좀 자원 먹고
<kbundo> 사양좀 딸리면 지위버 지우면 좋고
<kbundo> 오늘 E8400에 지포 8400GT 램 2기가로 코분투 전시용 셋팅했는데
<kbundo> 참 빠르더군요 히히
<HYECKJINKWON> 히히
<HYECKJINKWON> 전시 후 어쩌실 생각이신지 히히
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<kbundo> 걍 방치
<kbundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> ..
<HYECKJINKWON> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 시연 프로그램 선정은 뭘로 하셨나요?
<kbundo> 제가 안하니깐
<kbundo> 걍 잘 알아서 하길 바래야죠
<kbundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 쩝
<kbundo> 저는 우분투나 코분투 이야기 하라고 하면 잘하죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 블리자드와 컨택해서 디아3를 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 사람들 관심 대빵일 텐데
<kbundo> 제 우분투(코분투) 소개 핵심은 "닭치고 써" 인데 먹히더라고요
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 그래서 제가 쓰고 있지요
<kbundo> 헉
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+ 전 잡초 같은 사나이거든요
<kbundo> 써= 소
<kbundo> 소키우라는건디 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 구제역 때문에...
<kbundo> 이유는 오리가 배신해서 방향 수정한거에요
<kbundo> 닭치고 오리가 내 노선 이었는데 ....
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 커널 사이트나 좀;;;
<kbundo> http://kernel.org
<kbundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 강의 사이트를;;
<kbundo> 오픈소스는요 보통 뒤에 org 붙이면  나와요
<HYECKJINKWON> 생 초짜가 이거 본다고 알리가;;
<kbundo> 어 일본에요
<shriekout> HYECKJINKWON, 안드로이드 OS 공부하는건 어때요?
<kbundo> 저도 커널 조금 하다 말았는데
<HYECKJINKWON> 안드로이드 OS;;
<kbundo> 일본에 커널 소스를 백수 되서 10년 연구한 사람 있어요
<kbundo> 그사람 사이트 찾아 보십시요
<kbundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> 어차피 안드로이드가 리눅스 커널 기반이니...
<shriekout> 요즘 한글로도 잘 나오고... 책도 많이 있고...
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 뭐라 불러 드려야 할 지 모르겠네ㅛ
<HYECKJINKWON> 요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아웃이라 부를 수도 없고
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<shriekout> 매지구름이라 부르시면 됩니다. =3
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 안드로이드OS라;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇지 않아도OS구조와 원리라는 책 구입해 놨는데 시작 해야 겠네요.
<twinsenx> 엔비디아칩셋 9800 9600 9500 9400에서 우분투 제공 바이너리 독점 드라이버 설치하면 거즌 3D가속및 리눅스네이티브3D게임(0AD, 새비지2, 퀘이크워즈) 등등은 무난하다고 봐도 괜찮겠죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 30일 프로 젝트라는게 맘에 걸리지만... 이 분이 분도님이 말씀 하시는 그 분인지는 모르겠네요 카와이 히데미?
<HYECKJINKWON> 매지구름님 안드로이드 OS 공부 방법 좀 추천 해 주시죠;;; 소개만 해 주시고 가시면 아무 것도 모르는 제가 어찌;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 인터넷은 방대하다고요 ㅠㅠ
<twinsenx> 저는 집구석에 데스크탑이 2대라서 한대정도는 엔비디아인줄 짐작했더만... 지금보니 둘다 인텔 945GME랑 G31계열 꾸린 내장 그래픽이었네여 =_=; 구입할때 아무생각이 없었더니 컹
<HYECKJINKWON> 음... 집에 데탑이 2대라면 전기 세가....
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 22" 한대 돌리는데도 전기 세 때문에 ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 모니터 떄문인가 ;;
<twinsenx> HYECKJINKWON: 마누라가 전기절약광이라서 틈틈이 끄기때문에 전기세는 걱정없습니다 =_=; 다만... 업데이트 중인데도 자꾸 꺼싸서 귀찮;
<HYECKJINKWON>  업데이트 중 꺼버리면... 엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 지금은 메모리 프로그램이 되있어서 괜찬지만...
<twinsenx> (요즘은 포스트잇 붙여놓습니다 업데중... 끄지마시오) =3=3=3
<HYECKJINKWON> 음... 통 하던가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> -_-;;
<twinsenx> 예 그건 일단 이해시켰습니다. 잘못 꼬이면 전기세 아끼려다 컴터에이에스비 더 나온다구 겁줬음
<HYECKJINKWON> 확실히 주부님들에겐 금전적 득/실 예를 들어 주면 얘기가 쉽게 풀리는 군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 음음 오늘도 하나 배워 가는 군요
<twinsenx> 8600gt 급관심... 올해 상반기 목표가 빠방한 그래픽외장카드 교체해서 오픈쥐엘? 리눅스 네이티브 삼디 게임 빠방하게 돌려보는게 소원이래서 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 리눅스에도 삼D 게임이 있나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 몰랐네요. 와인 이용한 윈도우 전용 게임 가져오기 밖엔 없는 줄 알았는데
<twinsenx> 인텔945GME에서 그 엠파이어 비슷한 오픈리눅스 실시간전략게임 0AD를 돌려보니 너무 느려서 끄악스럽더군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 실례 되는 질문 인줄은 알지만 여쭤 봐야겠네요 직장인 이신가요?
<twinsenx> 중세풍 실시간RTS이옵니다. http://www.ubuntugamer.com/2010/10/0-a-d-alpha-2-released-with-new-in-game-ui-better-gameplay-performance/
<twinsenx> 실례될리가 없습죠 ^^; 예 직딩입니다. 15인 내외 돌공장에 근무합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 직장인 이시라면 현재 사무에 쓰이고 있는 윈도우를 리눅스가 대체 할 수 있다고 보시나요? 혹은 주변에서 윈도우-> 리눅스로 바뀌는 예가 있을까요?
<twinsenx> 예 대체할 수 있다고 봅니다. 그렇지만 케이스 바이 케이스구요. 몇 가지 여건이 맞아떨어지면 대체 가능하다구 봅니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠... 채워야 할 2%가 뭘 까요?
<twinsenx> 직장이니까 기존에 사용하는 어플이 와인에서 완벽하게 물론 네이티브로 돌아가면 더 좋구요
<twinsenx> 그리고... 마이그레이션 추진하는 실무인(규모가 큰 회사라면 실무팀 또는 IT팀)이 잘(?) 해주셔야겠죠 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> Window에서 사용하던 프로그램을 별 다른 설정 없이 설치 후 바로 사용 할 수 있는게  가장 좋은 것 이겠네요.
<twinsenx> 예 그렇지만 기존에 사용하던 프로그램이 멀티플랫폼이 아니거나하면 더 힘들어지겠죠 ^^;
<twinsenx> 마이그레이션 하는 사례는 저도 직접 본 적은 없구 사례 케이스는 몇 군데 소식으로만 들어봤습니다
<twinsenx> 20인 내외 회사였는데 회계프로그램과 오토캐드를 주로 사용해야하는 데탑 빼고 일반관리 데탑은 우분투로 바꾼 경우도 들어봤구요
<twinsenx> 강원도 모 화력발전소는 서버 20대와 클라이언트 100대가 우분투 베이스라고 들었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 제가 Open Office 로 어머니께서 사용 하시는 휴대 전화의 설명서를 작성 한 일이 있었는데 폰트 호환을 몰라 Window word에서 불러 올 때 제가 작성한 글 들이 깨지는 현상을 겪었었습니다. ê²°êµ­ PDF 내보내기로 무사히 종이로 출력은 했지만 이와  같이 리눅스, 워드 간 폰트 호환이라는 문제를 아는 사용자는 많지 않을 것이란 생ê
<twinsenx> 예 그런 점에서 회사 직원들은 추진인(팀)에게 원성과 불만을 터뜨리겠죠 ^^;
<twinsenx> 해결해내라 어쩔꺼냐 이렇게요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 일반 적 문서 작업을 처리 하는데는 문제가 없을 것 같은데 생각지도 않던 곳에서 문제가 조금씩 있더군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그러게 말입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아는 사람은 폰트 호환만 맞추면 된다 간단한 문제로 무슨 불만이냐 하겠지만 정작 사용하는 당사자는 그렇지 않거든요
<HYECKJINKWON> 윈도우에선 그냥 하면 되는 걸 리눅스에서는 생각지도 않던 문제가 생기니 아무래도 선뜻 손이 가진 않으리가 생각 됩니다.
<twinsenx> 그니까요 추진팀이 결국은 팔로업이나 애프터서비스(?)를 담당해야겠지요 ^^; 저도 뭐 15대 남짓에 오픈오피스 깐후에 욕좀 먹었습니다 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 물론 개인적 용도로 사용 하는 것에는 공부 하면 된다라 생각 하겠지만 비즈니스의 경우는 다를 거라 생각 합니다. 개인 사용자의 선호도를 높이는 것도 중요 하지만 사업http://kernel.org/
<twinsenx> 소규모업체라서 토요일 점심시간에 오픈오피스 팁이나 OT같은걸 직원끼리 하긴하는데 ^^ 대규모 업체라면 교육비용은 별도로 예산에 짜야겠지요..
<HYECKJINKWON> 자들의 선호도 도 높일 수 있는 방법에 지속적으로 나와야 겠다 생각합니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 오픈오피스를 모르는 사람들에게 알려주시기 어렵지 않으셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어려움이 있으셨다면 대표적으로 몇 가지 말씀 해 주실 수 없을까요?
<twinsenx> 아뇨 알리는건 어렵지 않았어요. 직원이래야 15명뿐인걸요 ^^; 더구나 불법복제 엠에스오피스를 여기는 2007 저기는 2003 중구난방으로 쓰구 있던 상황이라 단속대비라는 차원에서 마이그레이션 시도했습니다.
<twinsenx> 소소하고 세부적인 차이야 있겠지만 일단 첫 실행화면은 라이터나 워드나 엑셀이나 캘크나 차이가 없던걸요?
<twinsenx> 그리고 직원들 오피스수트 활용정도가 단순무식하게(매크로 스크립트 비쥬얼베이직 전혀 사용할줄 모르고) 사용하구 있었거든요.
<kbundo> 흐 맞습니더
<HYECKJINKWON_> 미안 합니다. 플레시 문제로 Web irc라 가차없이 팅겨 버리네요
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 꼭 사용도 잘못하는 엑셀기능 저한테 따지는게 교육청 직원이 더라고요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 이래서 App irc를 분도님 께서 선호(?) 하시는 모양입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON_> 바꿔야 겠네요.
<twinsenx> 저도 단순무식하게 사용하던 중이었어요^^; 엑셀에서 함수 5가지 이상 써본적이 없는 ㅋㅋ;
<twinsenx> 견적서 거래명세서 sum vlookup 절대셀참조 상대셀참조 그거면 끝이거든요;;;
<kbundo> 2004년 엑셀 강의했는데 그때 엑셀 97썼거든요
<kbundo> 엑셀 2007 기능 이야기 하더라고요
<kbundo> 난 엑셀 GSLI 인데 쩝
<twinsenx> GSLI ???
<kbundo> 96년 헤헤\
<HYECKJINKWON_> X_chat 좀 설정하고 오겠습니다.
<kbundo> GLSI
<kbundo> 헤헤 현대 차요
<twinsenx> 하악; 이해했습니다 어쩐지 ㅋㅋ 구글링하니깐 현대차가 주루룩
<kbundo> 참 twinsenx 저 요즘 영어 발음이 매우 좋아 지고 있습니더
<kbundo> 코분투 사무실에 han9k 오잖아요 헤헤
<kbundo> 미국 석사 ㅋㅋㅋ
<twinsenx> 아 han9k님이 석사셨군요 뉴욕이셨던가? 뉴욕은 MKBB님이고
<kbundo> 발음 해보라고 많이  시킵니더
<kbundo> 그친구 텍사스에요 ha9k
<kbundo> KT 밀어 넣은중입니더 쩝
<twinsenx> 오 텍사스. 카우보이 발음이시던가요? ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 네
<kbundo> 구글 안되고 다음도 안되고 현재 KT 보는데요
<kbundo> 쩝
<kbundo> 아 제가 추천 하고 밀어 준거 만유 ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 한국온지 한달 반이에ㅛ
<twinsenx> 아 글쿤요. 제 동생은 한국온지 한달 반인데 GRE든가? 뭐드라 아쿠 또 까먹었네 암튼 그 시험치고 또 미쿡 건너갈래나 봅니다.
<kbundo> 코분투 사무실 =  한군 IT 우분투 사용자 쉽터 입니다.
<kbundo> 쩝 백수 들 지나가는곳 .... 히히
<HYECKJINKWON_> 맨파워 사업자 분도님 ㅡㅡ;;
<twinsenx> 로스쿨 뭐래나. lowschool? rowschool? 암튼 그거
<kbundo> HYECKJINKWON_  그러다 취업하면 두번쨰 월급날 술값내야함
<HYECKJINKWON_> ...
<HYECKJINKWON_> 설마 단란하게 마시자 하겠습니까;;
<kbundo> 애들 다부르죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<kbundo> 10명 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ........
<HYECKJINKWON_> 한 달간 식음을 전폐할 각오로 취업 해야겠네요.
<kbundo> 그래서 부담 될까봐 앞으로 년봉 이천이하 소개 못합니더
<Kanitz> 여기서 오셨구낭 ㅋ;;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Kanitz> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kbundo> 그리고 내가 사시당한거더라고요 년봉2천은
<kbundo> 그리고 내가 사기당한거더라고요 년봉2천은
<HYECKJINKWON_> 응?!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 카니츠님
<kbundo> 자슥들 년봉 2천 많이 주는거라고 나한테 사기를 쳤심
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어찌 이런 곳 까지
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<kbundo> 나쁜 억덕기업주들 ....
<kbundo> 악덥
<Kanitz> ㅎㅎ 원래 있었는데 거의 대화를 안하다가
<Kanitz> 요즘 다시 우분투 사용 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> @_@!
<HYECKJINKWON_> 코분투 쓰세요 +_+
<kbundo> Kanitz 반갑
<Kanitz> 하이요 분도님
<HYECKJINKWON_> 마찬가지겠지만..
<Kanitz> 코분투에요
<Kanitz> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> @_@
<kbundo> 제발 젠투좀 합시다
<kbundo> 젠투 만세 !!!!
<HYECKJINKWON_> ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 왓 더....
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ
<kbundo> 저 요즘 젠투 관심사입니더
<Kanitz> 젠투~?
<kbundo> http://www.gentoo.or.kr/
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어?
<Kanitz> 아~
<HYECKJINKWON_> #ubuntu-ko 아닌가요? X-chat 에서 아무도 없네요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 헠
<Kanitz> jolicloud 는 어떤가요 모양은 이쁘던데;;;
<Kanitz> ;;;
<Kanitz> 혁진님;;; ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> ?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예
<HYECKJINKWON_> ?
<Kanitz> 아뇨 아무도 안계시다고 해서요 ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 아니;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 지금 이건 Web-irc구요
<Kanitz> 아
<HYECKJINKWON_> X-chat을 이용해서 또 접속 중 이거든요
<HYECKJINKWON_> 우분투 채널에 있는게 X-chat;;
<Kanitz> 헷갈리시겠어요 ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON_> @_@;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 웹 아얄씨 사용 했는데  이게... 다음 같은 포털 이용하면 플레시 문제로 팅겨서
<HYECKJINKWON_> X-chat으로 갈아 타는 중
<kbundo> 제가 HANIRC 에서도 권한 최고인거 아시나요 ?
<kbundo> 근데 벤 명령어 모름 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON_> 예?!;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 갑자기 왜 권력을;;
<kbundo> 아니 왜 가기서 떠드셔 ?
<kbundo> 나 조용히 사는 HANIRC에서 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 저게 X-chat 이거든요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 같은닉이 있어서 딴방 들어가 지는 건가;;
<kbundo> 어 프리노드 우분투는 국제죠
<HYECKJINKWON_> ....
<kbundo> 한국 HANIRC 는 우분투 방이 우분투 대표성 가져요
<HYECKJINKWON_> X-chat 에서 어떻게 해야 여기로 올 수 있나요?
<kbundo> irc.ubuntu.com
<HYECKJINKWON_> 감사합니다.
<kbundo> #ubuntu-ko
<twinsenx> ㅎ 젠투 홈페이지 소개 읽어봤어요. 포티지에 BSD향기가 은은하게 나는 소스 컴파일 많이하는 파워유저용 배포판인가보네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ¾î?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 어?
<HYECKJINKWON_> 문자셋을 바꿔야 하나요? 글자가 깨지네요;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> 궬궤뤠궦게
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON_> ㅇ
<HYECKJINKWON_> 안녕하세요
<KHJ> 안녕하세요 -
<KHJ> 유니코드로 바꿔야 하는군
<HYECKJINKWON_> 웹 아얄씨 나갑니다.
<kbundo> twinsenx 지메일 보십시오 메일링하나 초대 했습니다
<kbundo> 참 그리고 클라우딩 컴퓨터 관심있으신지요 ?
<kbundo> 우분투 베이스 클라우딩 ?
<twinsenx> 젠투는 육칠년전이든가? 한아얄씨 리눅스 채널에서 몇몇분이 젠투젠투하시길래 근데 대화 엳듣다보니 컴파일을 1시간씩? 하신다길래 ^^ 용기를 못냈죠. 당시 그 쉽다던 데비안에서도 gdm winmaker는 커녕 x도 잘 못띄우고 버벅댔으니까요 저는
<kbundo> https://launchpad.net/openstack
<kbundo> 여기도 한국 모임이 진행중인데 그냥 참관 해보시려는지요 ?
<twinsenx> kbundo: 옙 ^^; 저는 지메일창으로 =3=3
<Kanitz> 클라우딩 아직 느리지 않나요...?
<kbundo> 씨피유 요러개 박죠 머 ㅎㅎ
<Kanitz> ㅎㅎ;;
<kbundo> 426개 할까요 ㅎㅎ
<Kanitz> 워
<kbundo> 네할렘으로
<kbundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 아얄씨 명령어가 조금씩 기억나기 시작한다.
<Kanitz> 분도님 갑부!!!!!!!
<kbundo> twinsenx 필요할때 이야기 해주십이요 오픈스택 한국 모임도 초대하겠습니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔가 은하계 얘기 같네요
<kbundo> 오픈 스택도 초대 했습니다 twinsenx
<HYECKJINKWON> 트레이 아이콘으로 만드는 명령어 있을까요?
<kbundo> HYECKJINKWON 다 검색함 나오는 말입니다 제가 한말들
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 넵
<HYECKJINKWON> 검색 하겠습니다.
<kbundo> 트레이 아이콘으로 만드는 명령어  sudo reboot -n
<twinsenx> kbundo: 초대 감사합니다. ^^ 일단 오픈소스포럼과 오픈스택에서 경청모드로 (발언할래도 아직 아는게 없으므로;;ㅎㅎ)
<kbundo> ^^ spq
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨;; x -chat 사용 중 일일이 아이콘에 대고 숨기기 누를 수 도 없는 노릇이고 해서요
<HYECKJINKWON> irc에서 명령어가 있을까 해서 질문 드린 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<kbundo>  /exit
<HYECKJINKWON> 그건 나가는건.....
<kbundo>  /close
<kbundo> zzz
<twinsenx> 오픈스택하니깐 ^^; 감이 안오는데요. 혹시 추측컨데 캐노니컬 우분투원과 동급클라우드서비스를 KT에서 추진하는것이옵니까?
<kbundo> ^^  아 죄송해요  HYECKJINKWON   /close 입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨 알고도 당한 제가 바보일 뿐 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 으흑흑
<HYECKJINKWON> ..................
<kkk1231> 에고 분도님 도망 가시는군요 쩝
<kkk1231> 나뿐 사람 ....
<HYECKJINKWON> ..........
<HYECKJINKWON> 어차피 오늘 또 보게 되어 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ+
<kkk1231> 저도 무지 당했어요
<HYECKJINKWON> 기억해 두겠어
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 혹시 모르세요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 트레이 아이콘 명령어?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡㅡ;;
<kkk1231> 전에요 저는요 sudo -rf ~/.gconf && /etc 가르쳐 주시더라고요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 이거 스샷 찍어 두었다 오늘 다시 보여 드릴 겁니다. +_+
<kkk1231>  /tray 해보세요 사용법있더라고요
<kkk1231> 어떤거 원하시는지 잘 모르겠습니다ㅏ
<HYECKJINKWON> 채팅 명령어로 X-chat프로그램을 트레이 아이콘 화 하는 방법을 말 한 겁니다.
<kkk1231> 아 그거요
<kkk1231> 기본설정에 보시면요
<kkk1231> 설정/기본설정/ 대화/알림
<kkk1231> 에 시스템 크레이 사용 있더라고요
<kkk1231> 트레이 입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사 합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 이만 가봐야 겠습니다. 즐거운 하루 되십시오.
<HYECKJINKWON> (_ _)
<kkk1231> 네...
<HYECKJINKWON> !tray
<HYECKJINKWON> !트레이
<HYECKJINKWON> 안되네;;
<HYECKJINKWON> !TRAY
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-01
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<Seony^Work> Hi
<MK-BB> 하이
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 흠.... 아 앤드로이드 은근히 쓰기 편하는
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<DummyLogic> 하이
<DummyLogic> MK-BB: 님!
<MK-BB> DummyLogic: 네..
<MK-BB> 말씀하세요
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 혹시
<DummyLogic> IDC  센터의 위치를 알수 있을까요?
<DummyLogic> 지금 거기 가야 할거 같은데...
<MK-BB> 왜요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 가산에 있는거라는거밖에
<DummyLogic> 서버 하나 다시 설치를 해야 할거 같아요
<DummyLogic> ㅠ.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 아.. 그럼
<DummyLogic> 어제 server로 설치를 했는데...
<MK-BB> 저말구 그 분께 전화하셔야지요
<DummyLogic> 데탑으로 갈려구요
<DummyLogic> 도저히 커맨드로는 서버 못하겠어요... ㅋㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> 저한테 하시면 들어가시지도 못할걸요
<DummyLogic> 전화를 않받아요.. ㅠ.ㅠ
<MK-BB> 그럼 문자 쏴두세요
<DummyLogic> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 아무래도 그래야 겠네요...
<DummyLogic> 쩝...
<DummyLogic> 아무래도 서버 686을 설치 한것 같은데..
<DummyLogic> 데탑 686을 설치 해서 서버로 사용해도 문제가 없겠지요?
<MK-BB> 흠...
<bundo> DummyLogic http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=60310#p60310
<DummyLogic> qor!
<DummyLogic> ë°±!
<DummyLogic> 분도님!
<DummyLogic> 결국 서버를 유지하고 vnc 서버로 작업하는것이 나은 방법이다?
<bundo> sp.
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 걍 ssh 쓰시징 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 하다 보면 금새 익숙해짐
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 저도 차차 그렇게 가야 하겠지요
<DummyLogic> 이제 방법을 알았으니 구글 신하고 놀아야 겠네요
<DummyLogic> 이번 구정 연휴에 어떻게든 서버를
<DummyLogic> 하지만. 그전에 해결해야 할 문제가 ㅅ나적하다는것
<DummyLogic> 세팅 해 놔야 하거든요
<DummyLogic> 쩝...
<DummyLogic> 일단은 GUI로 시작해아 할거 같아요
<DummyLogic> 정 안되면 데탑 설치해서 할것임
<DummyLogic> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 메일하나 보냈으니 스마트폰개발자 협의회 참고 바랍니다
<DummyLogic> 네
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> !트레이
<acooda> http://bundo.biz
<acooda> 어
<acooda> 돼네요;;;
<bundo> ^^
<bundo> 거실서 영화 봐야징 헤헤
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 계정 사셨나 ㅡㅡ;;
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<bundo> 흐 거실서 영화는 커녕 김치 당면 쓸고 왔네요
<bundo> 쩝 우리집서 제가 칼질을 제일잘한다는군요 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> han9k 메일 하나 보내 줄테니 중요한건가 봐주세유
<bundo> 이제 큰 통파 20개가 내 칼질을 기다리고 있음 .... OTL
<lexlove> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 눈물의 파 잘게 쓸기....
<Lyuso> 파~군요..
<bundo> ㅠ,.@
<lexlove> 양파로 읽은 것은 왜일까요...
<lexlove> bundo님 새해 복 많이 받으세요~
<Lyuso> 통파 라고 되어있는 것 같아요.
<Lyuso> 떡국 드시고 올해도 별 탈 없이 보내시길 바랍니다. =)
<lexlove> Lyuso님도 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<Lyuso> 넵 =) lexlove 님도 복 많이 받으세요. =)
<bundo> 아 이십의 파장군을만나기 전에 숙주나물 쫄병 7천이상을 헤치워야 했소
<bundo> 그리고 20의 파장군을 난도질 하고 ... 쩝
<bundo> 아버님이 칼로 흥하면 칼로 망한다 하셨는데 ... OTL
<bundo> 내일 만들 만두 속재료 미리 준비하는 중입니더 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 만두 ^ㅠ^
<han9k> 로코 카운슬에서 분도님께 정의의 이름으로..
<han9k> 이메일 보냈는데, 갑자기 보내서 죄송하다고합니다.
<han9k> 로코팀 인구조사 같은데요?
<han9k> 분도님 숨겨놓으신 후손 있으면 조사나온대요 -_-;
<han9k> 그 밑은 로코팀 런치패드 설문 조사와 버그 이야기
<DingGGu> sourceforge가 털렸다네요
<DingGGu> 당분간 자료를 못다운받을련지
<han9k> 쩝..;
<popeye92> 아싸 퇴근...모든 즐거운 명절, 연휴 되세요.
<han9k> 좋은 연휴 보내세요
<han9k> 4시 퇴근인줄 알았는데 벌써 하시는군요? ^^
<Seony> 구정 당일이 모레에요?
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 맙소나.. 야후에서 이메일 보낼때 리캅챠 통과해야되네요 -_-+
<han9k> *맙소사
<DummyLogic> 하이루
<han9k> 어서오세요
<DummyLogic> 네...
<han9k> 날씨가 많이 풀렸네요.. 땀이 뻘뻘..
<DummyLogic> 분도님은 잠수중?
<han9k> 네. 썰고 계세요
<Lyuso> 날씨가 많이 풀리긴 했어요.
<DummyLogic> 음...
<han9k> 당면.. 등등 만두 재료
<Lyuso> 만두 좋지요
<Lyuso> 전 피가 얇은 만두 좋아합니다.
<han9k> 집에서 칼을 제일 잘 부린다고 그래서 부엌일 맡으시나봐요 ^^;
<DummyLogic> sudo aptitude install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<DummyLogic> 이 코멘트가 우분투에서 먹을까요?
<han9k> 글쎄요..
<DummyLogic> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gui-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-server.html
<DummyLogic> 이거를 해보려고 했더니...
<DummyLogic> --no-install  <-- 이부분에서 걸리네요.. ㅜ.ㅜ
<han9k> 우분투 10.04 용이니 먹히긴 하겠죠
<han9k> 그래픽 매니저만 설치할때 그거 쓰라는 건데요?
<DummyLogic> 네
<DummyLogic> 맞습니다.
<han9k> 에볼루션, 오픈오피스 등등.. 은 기본적으로 설치안되는 설치 옵션이라는데요.
<DummyLogic> 서버를 설치하고 GUI만 설치..
<han9k> 네
<DummyLogic> 오픈 오피스나 게임같은것은 배제
<DummyLogic> 제가 원하는 것이거든요.. ㅜㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 오늘 새벽 분도님 덕에 운동 좀 했습니다. ^^
<han9k> 원하시는 것이면 당장 해보심이 어떨찌요? ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 스샷으로 저장 해 두고 기억 할 거에요.
<han9k> 아~ 기대됩니다. (두근두근)
<HYECKJINKWON> 세근 네근
<DummyLogic> 오류 나서 진행이 되지 않습니다.
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저런;
<han9k> 포럼에 서버 오류 올리시면 서버 잘하시는 분께서 알려주실꺼에요..
<DummyLogic> ㅎㅎ 네...
<han9k> 샤워하러 잠시 잠수합니다.
<DummyLogic> 이제는 포럼을 기다려야겠네요... ㅜ.ㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 포포포
<HYECKJINKWON> 연휴 전 날에도 쉼없이 일하시는 코분투 여러분 ㅜㅜ
<HYECKJINKWON> 사장님이 떡값은 주시겠지....;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영 합니다.
<jincreator> 하아~ 최근에 콘키 삽을 다시 들었는데 끝이 없네요.
<han9k> 외출하고옵니다.
<han9k> 즐거운 연휴되세요~
<Seony> 앱을 아주 쉽게 만드는 툴이라고 하는 게 나왔네요. http://www.wonderfulsoft.org/ups/web/index.html
<jincreator> 그 툴로 사용해서 만든 경우 앱 실행을 위해 별도 엔진을 스마트폰에 설치해줘야 하네요.
<jincreator> 게다가 윈도에서만 실행되고...
<han9k> 기온 약간 올라갔을뿐인데 덥네요.. 겨울옷 넣고 가을 옷 입어야지.. =_=
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 설 준비 하러 가셨나보네
<HYECKJINKWON> 나도 가야지'
<han9k> 분도님 설 준비하시러 썰고 계시대요..(가셨네)
<acooda> 1.8기가에 우분투를 설치를 못하다니!
<acooda> ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 최소한 2.6GB는 필요한데 어쩌다가 그런 극악의 조건에서 설치하려 하셨나요?
<DingGGu> SD카드나 USB에설치하시나
<DingGGu> ..
<acooda> 네;
<acooda> 2기가 usb는 무리네요 흑
<mid> 안녕하세요
<mid> 파폭에 시작페이지설정하는게 어디있나요 아시는분
<jincreator> 편집->환경 설정
<jincreator> 아...방 떠나셨네...
<jincreator> 그러고보니 왜 리눅스용 프로그램중 상당수가 편집 메뉴에 환경설정이 있을까요?
<Kanitz> 하이요~
<jincreator> 안녕하세요~
<twinsenx> 환경설정파일을 '편집'하는 셈이기 때문일지도 라고 생각하는게 설마가 사람잡는 일일수도 아니지 않을 수도 있다고 추측되기  때문일지도?
<twinsenx> 얼.. 아침점심 굶고 저녁을 몰아서 먹었더니 정신이 혼미하옵니다..
<jincreator> 그럼 윈도에서는 환경을 설정하는 '도구'라고 생각해서?
<jincreator> 저녁을 몰아서 드셨으면 다음날 아침, 점심을 굶으세요^^
<twinsenx> 오늘 그렇게 해보니 아침 점심은 굶어서 포도당이 모자라 정신이 혼미하고 저녁은 폭식해서 피가 위장에 몰려서 혼미하네요 ^^;;;
<jincreator> 근데 어쩌다 2끼나 굶으셨나요?
<twinsenx> 아침엔 늦잠; 점심은 외근하는척 일찍 째고 나오느라 식당을 스킵했기때문...입니다;; (보스한텐 비밀 쉿)
<twinsenx> 엇 새 메일이 도착! "발렌타인데이엔...iPad가 최선입니다." =_= ... 시크릿가든 대사로 화답해주고 싶은 메일 제목이군요...
<jincreator> 시크릿가든을 안봐서 그러는데 무슨 대사인데요?
<twinsenx> 사회지도층 현빈의 대사입니다. "이게 최선입니까? 확실해요?" 입니다. (초큼 부정확할수도;;)
<jincreator> 아! 그 대사가 시크릿가든에서 나온 거군요!
<twinsenx> 옙
<jincreator> 이만 들어갑니다.
<luman> 안녕하세요
<luman> 흠.. 혹시  helloworld.o 를 링크하려고 ld helloworld.o 명령어를 사용햇는데
<luman> ld: i386 architecture of input file `helloworld.o' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output  이런문장만 나와서 x86-64 에서는 따로 명령어가 있는건가요?ㅠㅠ
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 핑
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, ?
<MK-BB> 이메일 보냈어요
<Seony^Work> 110에 맞춰달라는 건 무슨 말이에요?
<MK-BB> 아마 한국 계좌에 있는거+스폰서 하면 110 얼추 맞지 않나요?
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^Work> 아... ㅇㅋ. 이따 학교 끝나고 집에 가서 확인해줄께요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 110에 마추어야 은행을 막을수가 있어요
<MK-BB> 이번달은
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-02
<han9k> 13개 업데이트가 또 있군요. 34MB
<han9k> Open JDK관련, 설치 후 파일 정리/지우기 등등..
<han9k> 안녕하세요? 다들 즐거운 설날 보내세요 ^^
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요 han9k 님 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ~
<han9k> 새해복 많이 받으세요 locofrank|linux님
<locofrank|linux> 감사합니다.
<han9k> 업데이트가 리스트에 하나 뜨는데 설치가 안되네요...
<han9k> event-based init daemon (185kb) 그런데 업데이트 설치 버튼이 회색으로 비활성화 됐어요 =_=
<locofrank|linux> 오 저도 그렇네요
<han9k> 리붓해봐야겠네요..
<MK-BB> 후훗
<han9k> 업데이트 문제로 일단 버그 리포팅은 했습니다..
<bundo> han9k 하이
<bundo> 저장소 어디이용하시는지요 ?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=15456&p=76307#p76307
<han9k> bundo님도 하이?
<han9k> 주 저장소 이용합니다.
<han9k> xchat에서 누가 부르면, 여자가 "강분도~"하고 부르는 것 어떻게 하는거에요? ^^;
<bundo> 그건 TTS 로 소리 녹음한후에...
<bundo> 설정에 보면
<bundo> 기본 설정 소리에
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296614754.png
<han9k> plugin 설치해야되죠?
<bundo> 채널 메세지 하일라이트
<bundo> 아뇨
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 플러긴없이 됩니다.
<han9k> 감사합니다~
<fudoyusei> 아앗
<fudoyusei> 분도님?!
<bundo> 네새해 복많이 먹으세요
<fudoyusei> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 새해복 많이 받으세요 fudoyusei님
<fudoyusei> han9k님도 새해 복 많으 받으세요
<jincreator> 모두 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<han9k> 새해복 많이 받으세요 jincreator님
<han9k> 코분투 전시하는 곳에 동영상 올렸습니다. ^^
<fudoyusei> 요우
<fudoyusei> 저는 주분투 ㅠㅠ 주분투 만세임
<bundo> ì°¸ han9k
<bundo> 구글 레캅차가요
<bundo> phpBB3 에서 제공하는 기본 스킨아니면 안되다라고요
<bundo> 그래서 지금 그차이 비교중임 쩝
<fudoyusei> ........
<fudoyusei> hmm
<fudoyusei> jasonjang hi~
<han9k> bundo > 스킨 또 바꿔야되는것인가요?
<bundo> 코드를 찾아 넣어 봐야죠
<MK-BB> -_-)
<bundo> han9k http://bundo.biz/
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ 성공
<bundo> 다른스킨에 머머 고쳐야 하는지 알아냈심 쩝
<han9k> 지금 윈도환경이라서 분도님 페이지를 볼수가 없습니다.
<han9k> 있다가 확인해볼께요
<bundo> 헉 ~~ ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 그리고 제 것 ID 등록 했었는데 그거 가입 허가해주세요
<bundo> http://php.bundo.biz
<bundo> 위 링크로 가면 됨
<bundo> 히히
<bundo> 회원 가입 보삼 ^^;
<han9k> 가입하려고하면 뜨네요
<han9k> 버튼 3개는 파란색
<bundo> 구글꺼임 ^^;
<bundo> 이제 까먹기 전에 포럼도 적용해봐야징
<bundo> 쩝
<han9k> 네 부탁합니다.
<bundo> 되긴 헸는데
<bundo> 쩝 가입 폼이 후지넹
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/ucp.php?mode=register
<bundo> 폼도 수정 완료
<bundo> han9k 나 은근 좀 하징 히히
<bundo> 헉 근데 두번 보이넹
<bundo> 수정 또 완료
<bundo> 아 깔끔하당
<han9k> bundo > 오~ 회원 가입에 이제 보이네요?
<han9k> 그렇게 잘아시면서 ^^
<han9k> bundo > 문제 있습니다. 포럼
<han9k> 로그 아웃하고나서 다시 로그인 할때 암호 틀리면 인증 코드 뜨잖아요?
<bundo> 헉 ?
<han9k> 거기 인증 코드가 안보여요
<bundo> 음
<bundo> 거기도 바꾸어야 하나 음
<han9k> 네.. 테스트 하시려면 인증 코드 뜨는 곳은 다 확인하셔야죠 ^^;;
<bundo> 그곳 파일이 머드라 쩝
<han9k> 거기 해결되기전까지는 저 포럼에 로그인 못합니다 =_=
<bundo> 아니 왜 비번을 틀리징 쩝
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 로긴 관련파일이군 음
<kbundo> Confirmation of login
<kbundo> To prevent brute forcing accounts the board requires you to enter a confirmation code after a maximum amount of failed logins. The code is displayed in the image you should see below. If you are visually impaired or cannot otherwise read this code please contact the %sBoard Administrator%s.
<kbundo> 이거 번역 해주셈 쩝
<kbundo> 난 로긴 고칠테니
<kbundo> 여기 영어로 나오네 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 로그인 확인
<han9k> 계정에 강제로따고 들어오는 것을 막기 위해서 이 (포럼) 보드는 로그인 중 허락하는 실수의 수가 초과하면 인증 코드를 입력하게 합니다. 인증 코드는 밑에 표시됩니다. 앞 못보는(장님인경우) 상황이거나 그것을 읽을 수 없다면 (포럼) 보드 어드민에게 연락하세요.
<kbundo> 리플레시 해보세유 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 안보여요
<han9k> 한글로 번역은 하셨네요 ㅋㅋ;
<han9k> 대충 번역했는데 그대로 올리시면 남들이 저 욕해요 -__-;
<bundo> han9k 리플레쉬 해보세요?
<bundo> 아직 인증 코드 안보이시나요 ?
<blueruin> 모두 명절 잘 보내세요. :)
<han9k> 즐거운 연휴보내세요 blueruin님~
<blueruin> 넵 han9k 님도요!
<blueruin> 올 한해도 대한민국 우분투 잘 부탁드립니다. ㅋㅋ
<han9k> =)
<han9k> 좀전에 속보로 제주도에 있는 사람들 피해가 난것처럼 해럴드 뉴스가 보이길래, 해당 사이트를 갔더니
<han9k> 사진은 설 명절 사진이고 뉴스 기사는 안뜨네요. -_-;
<blueruin> ㅋㅋ
<blueruin> 허긴 대한민국 명절 행태를 외국에서 잘못보면 '대란' 이죠 ㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 뉴스 잘못 올렸다가 급히 지우나봐요 ㅎㅎ;
<blueruin> 특히 요즘 기자들은 인터넷과 시간싸움이라
<blueruin> 오보 후 정정/삭제도 꽤 많은거 같더라고요
<han9k> 그렇군요..
<han9k> bundo > 포럼 좀 열어조세요.. 로그인이 안되요~ (괴롭히는 중 ㅋㅋ)
<bundo> han9k 님
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 안보이면 어찌 하라고 나오 잖아요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 한글로 번역했는데 쩝
<han9k> 해킹 봇.. 네.. 잘하셨어요
<bundo> 운영자에게 연락하세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 리캅챠 보이게 해주세요 =_=;
<bundo> 안보이면 어찌 하라고 나오잖아요
<bundo> 운영자에게 연락하세요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 운영자 연락처라도 주셔야죠;;
<han9k> 유저 언푸렌들리하시면 곤란합니다 =_=
<bundo> 지금 열심히 분석 중 쩝
<bundo> 가입 인증 바꾸니깐 여러가지 따라 오는군요
<bundo> 점심도 안먹고 하는 중임 OTL
<han9k> 점심은 드세요...
<yoomin15> 안녕하세요.
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<yoomin15> 네.
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<han9k> 리캅챠 때문에 포럼에 다시 못 들어가네요 -_-;
<han9k> 암호 한번 틀리니, 리캅챠가 안뜨는 바람에..
<hanbin973> 음냐.
<han9k> 설 잘 지내세요?
<hanbin973> ...
<hanbin973> 스카이라인 대충 넘겨보고 난 후기
<hanbin973> 이거 정말 어이 없는 영화
<hanbin973> 기억나는게 하나도 없네 =.=
<hanbin973> ..
<HwanSK> 극장에서 보고난뒤 나오면서 잊지않겠다 감독 & 제작사 한 유일한 영화 ......
<hanbin973> 이건.. 돈주고 보기에는 너무 나도 아까운 영화 =.=
<hanbin973> 디스트릭트9 이랑 우주전쟁이랑 몇개의 영화를 합쳐놓은듯한 =.=
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 엉성하죠..
<han9k> 디스트릭트9 2편 나왔으면 좋겠습니다.
<han9k> 저는 잠시 리붓하러..
<hanbin973> 외계인 침공 -> 사람납치 -> 군대 투입 -> 물량 스커지로 모두 제압 -> 외계인 Win!
<hanbin973> =.=???
<hanbin973> 어쩌라공
<hanbin973> 그런데 나는 스커지가 이렇게 똑똑하지는 몰랏어 ( ... ) 게임에서는 드라군 다음으로 멍청하던뎅 ...
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony^Work: 이메일 안주셔서.흠
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-03
<Seony^Work> MK-BB, $110 맞춰드릴께요.
<MK-BB> 오 가능할거 같아요?
<Seony^Work> 네
<Seony^Work> 3일이나 4일쯤 보내줄께요.
<MK-BB> 얼마 와있는데요
<Seony^Work> 한 6.7만원쯤인가... 환율 계산하면 대충 60불 나와요.
<Seony^Work> 아 그러고보니 얼만지 해깔리네...
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony 곧 스샷 찍어보여줄게요
<MK-BB> kakaotalk에 계세요
<Seony> 카카오톡이, 메시지가 들어오면 바로 notification이 되야되는데, 이상하게 내꺼는 그게 안되네요
<MK-BB> 오늘 제대로 폰 업글중
<Seony> MK-BB: 혹시 카카오톡에서 나 어떻게 찾았어요?
<MK-BB> 자동으로 추가 되던 -_-)
<MK-BB> 난 아무것도 안했슴
<Seony> 아 그래요? 내 리스트에는 없는데?
<Seony> 내 전화기는 친구하기 싫은갑다 ㅋ
<ggugi> 방가워용
<ggugi> 저 우분투 다음서버 ftp 클라이언트로 접속 못하나요?
<jincreator> 오늘 서버 죽었나요? 저도 오늘은 접속이 안되는 것 같습니다.
<ggugi> ㅜㅜ
<ggugi> 아 네트워크로 우분투 설치하려는대 미치겟내요
<jincreator> 다음말고 다른 서버 사용하세요.
<ggugi> 저
<jincreator> 네
<ggugi> ftp클라이언트로는 접속 못하나요 다음서버요
<jincreator> 잘 모르겠네요^^
<jincreator> 평소 카이스트 서버만 써와서요...
<ggugi> 카이스트 주소좀 가르처주세요^^
<jincreator> 우분투와 상관없으면 ftp.kaist.ac.kr, 우분투에 한해서는 kr.archive.ubuntu.com
<ggugi> 고맙습니다
<ggugi> 참 시스템 사양이
<ggugi> 노트북 사양이 펜4 1.4 512 그래픽은 32램 라데온 하드는 30기가 입니다
<han9k> 좋네요.
<ggugi> 우분투 무슨버젼이 현명할까요?
<han9k> 10.04 나 10.10요
<ggugi> 그런데
<ggugi> 제가 지금 이거 붇잡는 이유가
<han9k> 데스크탑 써도되요
<ggugi> 시디롬 고장이고 usb부팅 안되고... 하드 젠더 가 없어서
<ggugi> 네트웍 부팅중이에요;;;;
<han9k> 오.. 시작부터 하드코어하게 나가시네요 ^^
<jincreator> 컴퓨터가 1대 더 있나요?
<ggugi> 넵
<ggugi> 이노무 놋북이
<jincreator> PXE 부팅으로 설치 가능할겁니다 아마
<ggugi> pxe로 설치중이에요 xp요
<ggugi> 그런대 이노무 놋북...용도가 만화나 서핑이거던요.
<ggugi> 잠잘때 놀면서 자는대 침대에서 낙사하는 바람에;;;
<ggugi> 하드 상태가 별로 안좋은거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 저런 ^^;
<han9k> 한글 문제로 잠시 재접합니다
<han9k> hanirc 갔다오면 한글이 꼬여요 -_-
<ggugi> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 우분투 네트웍 설치하면
<ggugi> 시간 오래 걸리나요?
<jincreator> 안해봐서 잘 모르겠네요.
<jincreator> 사실 하드 문제만 아니면 파티션을 여러개로 나누고 그 중 하나에 우분투 설치 iso를 풀어 부팅하는 것을 추천합니다.
<jincreator> USB도 CD도 안되니...
<ggugi> 음
<ggugi> 어떤식으로 해볼까요?
<ggugi> 지금 상황이 pxe부팅만 되니
<Seony> 뭘 그리 어렵게 하시는지.. 그냥 하드 떼다가 다른 PC에 붙여서 설치하고, 다시 떼서 갖다붙이면 되잖아요.
<ggugi> 젠더가 없습니다;;
<ggugi> 만들려고 하다가..
<ggugi> 44케이블이 없습니다;;
<ggugi> 시골이라
<ggugi> 컴가게가 없어요... 아공 한줄에 다써야되는데 죄송합니다 버릇이 되서요.
<Seony> 음... 그냥 정신건강에 도움되게 몇천원 들겠지만 인터넷으로 구입하시는 게 좋을 것 같은데요.
<Seony> 제가 볼 때는 이거 고민하느라 한 3-4일 동안 이것저것 알아보실텐데, 그 사이에 젠더 주문하시는 게 더 빠를 것 같아요
<ggugi> 지금 xp 설치중입니다 하하 인간승리군요... 파일 카피 50%
<jincreator> 참고링크 하나 찾았습니다. http://blog.cuwoom.net/823
<ggugi> pxe 부팅은 세팅 다 해놧어요 xp 설치중인대 차라리 우분투가 나을듯 해서....
<Seony> jincreator: 우리 포럼 멤버분 블로그네요 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> ㅎㅎㅎ 벌써 봣어요...
<jincreator> 지난번 소세미나때 오셨었죠 아마...
<han9k> 오.. 저런 설치법도 있군요.
<han9k> 가능한지는 알았지만 한글로 설명된 것은 처음봅니다 ^^
<ggugi> 아 xp도 가능해요 지금 xp 설치중인대
<ggugi> 카피가 꽤 걸리군요 smartdrv 설정이 안됫나..
<han9k> 우분투도 xp도 설치후 3GB정도니 인터넷만 빠르면 금방 하실걸요? (2시간?)
<han9k> 어서오세요 마닭님
<han9k> ID보면 마늘 닭 요리가 생각나요 ^^;
<ggugi> 이런...
<jincreator> 기왕 pxe 설정 다 하셨으니 그냥 우분투도 그렇게 설치하시는 게 좋을 것 같습니다.
<Seony> mad_ak: 어제 제가 런치패드 가입승인 해드렸는데 확인하셨는지 모르겠네요.
<ggugi> 우분투에서 웹하드 쓸수 있으면 좋으련만..
<han9k> 있어요
<ggugi> ?
<jincreator> 드롭박스, 우분투 원 모두 사용 가능합니다.
<han9k> dropbox, ubuntu one 등..
<ggugi> 엑티브엑스 기반인대 가능할까요?
<han9k> 엑티브엑스 아닌 것 쓰죠 ^^;
<ggugi> 아 제가 말 실수군요
<ggugi> 엠파일 같은 서비스요
<han9k> 한국만 그런 웹하드 쓰죠.. 외국 웹하드 쓰면 윈도 아니여도 잘됩니다
<Seony> han9k: ㅎㅎ 윈도우만 지원했다간 어떤 일이 생길지...
<ggugi> 그러게말입니다........이노무 놋북 .. 열시미 설치중이네요.
<han9k> ^^;
<ggugi> 지금 73퍼 카피....
<ggugi> 설치가 아니라 카피 ㅜㅜ
<ggugi> polp인가 프로그램 아시는분~
<han9k> 글쎄요..
<ggugi> pxe로 부팅해서 만능 xp  고스트로 밀어도 될뜻 하군아..
<mad_ak> 으으...3일만에 나비를 쓸 수 있게 될 줄이야...ㅠㅠ
<mad_ak> 역시 모르는 짓은 잘 알아보고 하는게 최고라는 걸 느꼈습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> mad_ak: 어제 제가 런치패드 가입승인 해드렸는데 확인하셨는지 모르겠네요.
<han9k> 우분투로 돌아오세요 ^^;
<ggugi> 저여?
<mad_ak> 아, 확인했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ggugi> 우분투 깔믄 저랑 놀아줄껀가요??
<han9k> 하하.. 네~ (마닭님께 한 얘기였어요)
<han9k> 기왕이면 코분투로 설치해보세요
<han9k> 한국 사람 많이 쓰는 프로그램이랑 폰트 다 있어서 손 볼 것이 훨씬 적습니다
<mad_ak> 거의 없지요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 10.04에서 터미널 폰트 손본 것 말고는 없어요 ^^;
<jincreator> 폰트 하니까 생각나는 게 전 이상하게 폰트 중 상당수가 가장자리가 깨지듯이 나오네요.
<mad_ak> 전 한국어 한번 쓰려면 상당한 시간을 필요로 하기 때문에 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 그래요? 폰트 깨지는 것은 혹시 힌팅이나 AA문제 아닐까요
<ggugi> 헐 드디어 99퍼센트닷~!!!!!! 추카해주세욧
<jincreator> 처음에는 한글 폰트 문제인줄 알았는데 깨지는 글꼴 크기 범위가 다르더군요.
<jincreator> 29-langu...에서는 10~22인걸로 알고 있는데 전 8~16에서만 깨집니다.
<han9k> 카피면서.. 설치가 99%여야 축하받죠 ^^;
<ggugi> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이제 설치단계;;;;
<han9k> jincreator > 모니터 자동 조절 눌러서 해결될 문제는 아니죠?
<jincreator> 그런 게 있나요?
<han9k> 거의 그럴일 없지만 그런 문제로 폰트가 이상하게 보일때가 몇번 있어서요..
<jincreator> 근데 모든 폰트가 깨지는 게 아니라서...
<han9k> 깨진 스샷 여러 각도에서 포즈 잡아서 찍어주시고 포럼에 올려주세요 ^^;
<jincreator> 하아...될 수 있으면 제 범위 안에서 해결하려 했는데 결국 포럼의 힘을 빌리는군요.
<han9k> 폰트 문제는 아무래도 많은 분이 겪는 것이라서 서로 알면 좋죠
<jincreator> 근데 이건 이상하게 저만 겪는 거 같아서...
<jincreator> msttcore 설치 때문인가?
<han9k> 밖에 나가서 우분투 설치해주면 포럼에는 없는 문제도 많이 격어봅니다.
<ggugi> 아
<ggugi> 또 파일복사;;;; 역시 pxe 설치는 하드코어야;;
<han9k> usb 카드 하나 구해보세요.. 포트 4개 있는 것으로요 ^^;
<ggugi> 이제는 속도가 좀 되는군요;;;; 아까는 d에서 c로 복사고 지금은 셋업파일 복사...
<mad_ak> 그러고보니...우분투에서 alt+print screen 아직도 안먹히나요?
<ggugi> 오기가 생겨서 안살꺼에요 ㅎㅎ
<mad_ak> 10.10 설치했을때 그게 안먹히던데..
<han9k> 네 저는 안되던데요, alt를 다른 것으로 바꾸니까 되구요
<mad_ak> 우분투쪽에서 뭘 잘못 건드린 걸까요...?
<han9k> 꾸기님, 포떼고 차떼고 게임하면 힘들어요.. 윈도도 그럼 힘든데 리눅스라고 쉽지 않습니다 ^^;
<ggugi> 저 우분투 말고 puppy리눅스 같은 저사양 리눅스도 네트웍 설치가 가능한가요?
<mad_ak> 네트워크 설치를 지원하면 가능하지 않을까요?
<ggugi> han9k: 님 우분투 네트웍설치는 부담되요 시간이 더 걸릴듯 해서요...
<jincreator> 응? 저도 왜 갑자기 alt+Prt Sc가 안되죠?
<han9k> ^^;
<jincreator> 게다가 전 원래 되었었는데 말이죠.
<han9k> 저도 처음에는 됐던 것으로 기억합니다
<han9k> 언젠가부터 안되서 그냥 Prt Scrn쓰고 김프로 에디트했죠 -_-;
<mad_ak> 그게 그 키를 누르면 prn src버튼이 SysRq였나 그걸로 인식한다고 했던 거 같은데 정확히는 잘 모르겠네요
<jincreator> 이번에도 주범은 업데이트인가...
<mad_ak> 10.04는 확인 못해봤는데 10.10쓸때는 그게 걸리더라구요
<han9k> 좀 된 업데이트 같습니다.. 작년부터 그랬거든요
<mad_ak> 결국 ctrl+prn src로...
<han9k> 네 ^^;
<jincreator> 음...이제보니 10.04에서는 바로가기 설정에서 Alt+Prt Sc를 누르면 Alt+Sys Rq로 인식되었는데 10.10에서는 바로가기를 바꾸려고 해도 그렇게 인식이 안되네요.
<han9k> 흠..
<mad_ak> 아마 수정해주기 전까지는 다른 키로 매핑해다가 써야 할지 싶어요
<mad_ak> 문제는 그쪽에서 이 상황을 인지하고 있는가 하는건데..확인을 못해봤네요
<jincreator> 다른 10.10 사용자분들은 이런 문제 안일어나나요?
<han9k> gnome문제인가보네요.. 위로 올라갔대요. 문제 보고가
<han9k> 작년 11월11일 그놈한테 보고되었습니다.
<jincreator> 11월이면 역시 10.10 문제였군요.
<han9k> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634624
<mad_ak> 그놈 문제였나요? 으음...아치로 넘어오고나서부턴 안그러길래 그놈은 생각 안해봤는데, 의외로군요
<han9k> 문제는 개발자가 이런 문제를 자기 시스템에서는 나타나지 않아서 디버그할 가치가 없다고 적었네요 -_-;
<mad_ak> 헐..
<jincreator> ??? 그런 내용이 어디 있나요?
<han9k> 중요도는 보통으로 설정되어있지만 그리 심각한 문제는 아니고 개발자 컴퓨터에 나타나는 문제가 아니 라서 아직 버그안잡고 있나봅니다.
<han9k> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=634624
<ggugi> 아궁 이제 설치 완료되가는군요;;; 드라이버 올려줘야 할 일이 남앗지만;;;
<han9k> 최초문제는 버그.런치패드에서 보고 거기에 저 링크가 있길래 확인했습니다.
<jincreator> 그놈 버고 보고는 11월 17일자로 더이상 반응이 없네요. 런치패드 링크도 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<han9k> 디버그 할 가치가 아니라, 디버그 한 시도가 없는거군요.. (잘 못 읽었습니다 -_-);
<han9k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/621516
<han9k> 버그.런치패드에 작년 8월 21일보고된 버그입니다.
<han9k> 저는 10.10 쓸때부터 안된다는 글 보고 확인한 것 같아요..
<jincreator> 8월 보고인데 10.04에서는 왜 잘 작동한거지? 하루빨리 해결되기를 빌어야겠네요.
<han9k> 10.04는 4월에 나왔잖아요 ^^;
<jincreator> 아 제가 발상의 전환이 부족했군요^^
<han9k> 10.10으로 넘어가면서 약간 설정 저장되는 방법이나 위치가 바뀐것 같습니다.
<han9k> 우분투 배경이 8.04 이후로 좀 허해서 괜찮은 것으로 바꿀까합니다.
<han9k> http://desk10.customize.org/ 요기 괜찮네요.
<han9k> 다른 분은 어느 사이트에서 데스크탑 배경 끌어서 쓰시나요?
<jincreator> 우분투에서 기본으로 제공하는 슬라이드 쇼 배경 사용합니다...
<han9k> 아하
<jincreator> 다 좋은데 위, 아래에 글자와 검은 줄이 있는게 좀 아쉽네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 헠 반라의 여성이 +_+
<han9k> o.O
<HYECKJINKWON> 므흣
<Seony> 단연 월베이스죠. wallbase.net
<HYECKJINKWON> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<han9k> 처음 듣네요. 보고 올께요 ^^;
<Seony> 월베이스가, 은근히 야한 게 좀 많다는 점만 빼면... ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하.. 첫 화면은 PS 컨트롤러 버튼 같은데요? ^^;
<Seony> han9k: 월베이스는 무작정 사진을 보여주는데가 아니라, 키워드 기반이라서 검색을 하셔야되요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 오우
<HYECKJINKWON> 게임패듣
<HYECKJINKWON> 듣
<HYECKJINKWON> 드다
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<han9k> 네.
<HYECKJINKWON> 어머나 !! +_+ 좋네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아가씨들이 참 착해요.
<Seony> 한 가지 웃기는 게, ubuntu라고 검색해도 여자가 나온다는 사실이죠 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 이름이 우분투 인듯
<han9k> 여긴 스크롤 밑으로 내리면 또 스크롤 생기네요 ^^;
<jincreator> 월베이스 무작위 배열 옵션도 있군요.
<han9k> 일단 다양해서 좋습니다.
<han9k> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/560880 인상적인데요? ㅋㅋ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 오우
<mad_ak> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/169353 전 이게 인상적이군요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 가운데 창문 마크가 없는 게 아쉽습니다...
<HYECKJINKWON> 익숙한 이미지네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨
<HYECKJINKWON> 마크는 필요 없습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 깨진 유리창이 말 해 줍니다.
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 데탑배경은 저는 월베이스를 자주 이용해요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네. 감사합니다 ^^
<mad_ak> 엄...우분투로 검색하면 진짜 헐벗은 아가씨들이...
<jincreator> 저거 히치하이커에 나오는 거던가요?
<mad_ak> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 이런 고화질의 배경화면 사이트에는 단순함을 그린 것이 없을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 좋은 사이트 소개 해 주셔서 감사합니다.
<mad_ak> simple로 검색하면 몇가지 나오긴 합니다
<han9k> 단순한 것도 많은데요? 저는 랜덤으로 보고 있습니다..
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJINKWON> Taka Tony!!;;
<mad_ak> 여기서 B급 전설이라고 말하면 인증인가요? ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 겟츄!
<HYECKJINKWON> NERV도있네;; 언제적...
<mad_ak> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/250447 이거 꽤 맘에 드는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<mad_ak> 로드 오브 빠루!
<HYECKJINKWON> 와우!
<HYECKJINKWON> 고든 프리만!
<han9k> 다들 감탄사가 ㅋㅋ;
<mad_ak> 빠루로 MIT를 정ㅋ벅ㅋ하셨다는 프리만 선생 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 근데 잘 못 보면 레드 팩션 게릴라 Feel인데요?
<mad_ak> 음...듣고보니 그러네요
<Seony> [스크린샷 by jswlinux]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ThuFeb32011024019.jpg
<Seony> 최강희 좋아하신다면 이런 것도...
<mad_ak> 헉...사, 사..좋아합니다 ^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 공유해드릴께요. 잠시만요.
<Seony> [스크린샷 by jswlinux]: http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/ThuFeb32011024153.jpg
<Seony> 이건 미란다 커.
<HYECKJINKWON> http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/210862 하프느님 찬양!
<Seony> mad_ak: http://jswlinux.com/ChoiGanghee.jpg
<mad_ak> 캄솨함다!! 감동의 눈물이...ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 최강희씨 팬이신가 봐요?
<mad_ak> 팬의 경지에는 도달하지 못했지만 좋아합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 좋아하는 배경화면 몇개 모아서 연속으로 넘어가게 할 방법 없을까요?
<Seony> 저도 팬은 아닌데 사진이 괜찬하서 보관하고 있어요.
<HYECKJINKWON> <mad_ak> 헉...사, 사..좋아합니다 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<Seony> 음... 우분투는 배경화면 자동변경이 안되나요? 될텐데..
<HYECKJINKWON> 방법을 몰라서요.
<Seony> 저거 미란다 커 사진도 은근 괜찮은데 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> crebs 설치하시면 쉽게 만드실 수 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> apt?
<HYECKJINKWON> Manager?
<jincreator> 아 이건 기본 저장소에 없어서 저장소 추가 과정이 하나 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> Softwarer center?
<mad_ak> http://img.ppomppu.co.kr/zboard/data3/2010/1218/1292674882_%BE%C6%C0%CC%C0%AF2.jpg 그동안은 이걸 바탕화면으로 쓰고 있었지요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> ì¡°ì¹´!
<jincreator> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:crebs/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install crebs
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님 감사합니다. 언제나 신세를 집니다. (_ _)
<jincreator> 번역파일 필요하시다면 지금 보내드릴까요?
<han9k> 아까 비스타 배경 깨진 유리에 누가 리눅스 팽귄 추가한 것도 있네요.. (하이고 배야 ㅋㅋ)
<jincreator> 번역이 아직 반영이 안되었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 제가 문맹이라 부탁드리겠습니다.
<han9k> 윈도는 Rosetta Stone 같은 외국어 배우는 프로그램이 있던데, 리눅스도 그런 것이 있을까요?
<han9k> 와인에 돌리면 된다지만 제 사양이 낮아서요 -_-;
<Seony> 요다 턱스도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 혁진님 엠퍼시가 문제가 많아(...) 지금 파일전송이 안되니 보내드릴 주소좀 알려주시겠어요?
<HYECKJINKWON> kwonhyeckjin@gmail.com입니다
<han9k> 여기 검색 봇 다닙니다.. 한글 섞어서 써야지 안전합니다 ^^;
<HYECKJINKWON> 와우
<HYECKJINKWON> 설마 여기 있겠나요;;
<jincreator> 귓속말이라는 훌륭한 기능도 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㄸㄷ
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼
<HYECKJINKWON> 변경하죠
<han9k> 지금 없어도 여기 로그가 웹에 떠서요..
<jincreator> 그리고 여기서 대화하시면 로그가 다 저장되어 구글에서 찾으면 나옵니다!
<HYECKJINKWON> 어차피 위 계정은
<HYECKJINKWON> 삭제예정입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 지금 당장 지우겠습니다.
<jincreator> 프로그램 설치는 잘 되었나요?
<jincreator> 파일 보내드렸습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 귓말로 보냈습니다.
<jincreator> 보내드렸습니다. 아 번역파일은 프로그램 설치 후 사용하셔야 하는 거 아시지요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 프로그램 설치는 문제 없는 것 같습니다. 실행도 확인 했고요.
<MK-BB> 아
<MK-BB> Seony 삽질을 다끝내구 폰 이쁘게 살렸슴
<Seony> go to get sleep
<han9k> (새벽에 주무시는구나..)
<MK-BB> 저도 지금 자러 가요
<MK-BB> 아 클라스 버리구
<han9k> 좋은 꿈꾸세요 ^^;
<jincreator> 안녕히주무세요.
<han9k> 한국인이라고 이맘때쯤 수업 안들어가도 교수님께서 이해해주시더라구요. 이쪽 새해라고 ㅎㅎ;
<jincreator> 앗! 제 글타래에 벌써 답변을 달아주셨군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 음?! 미쿸 이세요?
<han9k> 2달전에 미쿸이였죠
<HYECKJINKWON> ??
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 지금 한쿸이세요?
<han9k> 답변은 아니고요.. 더 궁금해서요 ^^;
<han9k> 네~ 코x옆입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ,.ㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어쨋건 관대한 교수님이시네요
<han9k> 폰트 가장자리가 짤려서 중앙만 폰트가 보인다는 줄 알았어요
<HYECKJINKWON> 교수님 입장에서 명절이 뭔 상관이겠습니까
<han9k> 코엑스요... 삼성;
<jincreator> 뭐 결국 AA 문제겠네요.
<jincreator> 근데 그 교수님 추석도 아실려나요?
<han9k> 교수님도 새해에는 쉬어야지.. 하고 이해해주시더라구요.
<han9k> 추석도 다른 것 알죠.
<han9k> 중국 한국인 교수면 그쪽에서 온 학생들 안나와도 뭐라고 안그러시던데요 ^^;
<han9k> jincreator > 근데 8~16만 적용 안되는 것이 이해 안되네요.. 그것도 특정 글꼴에서만요 -_-ㅋ
<jincreator> 덕분에 콘키에서 그림 글꼴 크기를 죄다 17로 맞추어 길이가 위아래로 많이 늘어났습니다.
<jincreator> 사실 이 문제도 콘키로 삽질하다 발견했습니다.
<han9k> 흠..
<HYECKJINKWON> 폴더 만드는 터미널 명령어가 뭐죠?
<jincreator> mkdir
<HYECKJINKWON> 음?!
<HYECKJINKWON> md 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 터미널에 해보니 mkdir은 되고 md는 안되네요.
<jincreator> 니
<jincreator> 실수! 터미널에 ls 치다가...
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 번역 파일은 잘 되나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 시도 중입니다.
<jincreator> 파일 관리자에서 그냥 만들어도 될텐데요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 만들어 지지 않더군요
<jincreator> alt+f2에서 나온 창에 gksu nautilus하면 될텐데요.
<jincreator> gksu nautilus로 열린 창에 한해서만 최고권한으로 파일작업을 할 수 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 번역 되었네요.
<jincreator> 사용중 문제 있는 번역 부분은 알려주시면 수정하겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 직접 번역 하신 건가요?
<jincreator> 네. https://translations.launchpad.net/crebs에서 할 수 있습니다.
<jincreator> 사실 번역이 이보다 더 많이 되어 있었는데 어디 하나가 잘못되었는지 프로그램 실행이 아예 안되더군요^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 우오
<HYECKJINKWON> 진짜 대학 새내기 맞아요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 요즘 젊은이(?)들은 다들 슈퍼맨인가?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 번역은 솔직히 그리 대단한 게 아닌지라...
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨
<HYECKJINKWON> 대단해요
<jincreator> 그냥 사전 찾아가면서 하면 되요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 다른 이 들을 위해 자신의 시간을 할애 한다는건 대단한 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 팀 처럼요
<jincreator> 그런데 전 제 시간을 별로 할애 하지 않아 오역의 여지가 다분합니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 진님의 광대한 활동 범위 때문에 대단하다고 한거 이기도 하지요.
<jincreator> 솔직히 번역 이외에는 별다른 활동도 없습니다.
<han9k> 코분투를 널리 알리기 위해서 비디오 클릭도 만들어 주셨어요 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 그러니깐요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 본인의 공을 숨기시려고만 하시니
<HYECKJINKWON> 자랑 하셔도 됩니다.
<jincreator> 대학 입시가 끝나 잉여력이 폭발해서 일시적으로 그런 겁니다.
<jincreator> 3월부터는 저도 이렇게 irc에 상주하고 번역하고 그런 거 하기 힘들어지겠죠.
<HYECKJINKWON> 다시 한번 터질 잉여방학 포텐을 기다려야겠군요.
<MAD_AK_> 윽...xchat안끄고 나왔구나;
<jincreator> 한학기동안 많이 쌓아놓겠습니다^^
<MAD_AK_> 와이브로 덕분에 윈도우 쓰고 있으려니 곤욕이군요. 뭔가 새로운걸 알아도 바로 테스트를 못하는 울분이 쌓이고 쌓입니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이전에 인천공항에서 와이브로 시연하는데 맥북 프로에 윈도 설치해서 하더라요.
<han9k> -_-;
<HYECKJINKWON> ?!
<HYECKJINKWON> 그 뭔....
<MAD_AK_> ...맥용 와이브로 드라이버 있을텐데...;;
<MAD_AK_> 어째서 그 삽질을;;
<han9k> 접속은되도, 사이트 때문이겠죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니...
<jincreator> 그때가 2~3년 전이라 아직 없었나봅니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 시연 회사가 어디 였나요?
<jincreator> SKT였던것 같아요. 맥으로 부팅해도 되냐고 물으니 안된다고 하더군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 맥은 무슨 의미였을까;;
<HYECKJINKWON> SKT면 대기업인데... 당시에 애플과 제휴관계였나?
<ndsin> 뽀 대 용
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<HYECKJINKWON> 왠지 설득력 있네요.
<ndsin> 크흑
<ndsin> 노트북 바꾸고 싶당
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<jincreator> 저도 바꾸고 싶네요!
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 바꾸고 싶어요?
<ndsin> 노트북 소음이 너무 커서 뜯어서 먼지 청소하고 쿨러에 WD-40 뿌렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 그랬더니 잠잠해짐...
<HYECKJINKWON> 운명하셨?
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<ndsin> 아뇨 소음이...
<MAD_AK_> 헉
<ndsin> 운명할 수명은 아니에요 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 2년 넘긴 했지만 ㅜㅜ
<ndsin> 아직 쓸만하답니다
<MAD_AK_> 쿨러에 그거 뿌려도 되는 거였나요?
<ndsin> 원래는 비 추천이라고들 하던데
<ndsin> 처음엔 효과있을지 몰라도 기름에 오히려 먼지가 더 낀다고...
<MAD_AK_> 오히려 녹슨다고 하더군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 완전 분해 후 솔질(탈탈탈) 만이 진리
<han9k> 재조립 못하면 지갑을 (탈탈탈) 하실 각오를 ^^;
<MAD_AK_> 후덜덜...
<HYECKJINKWON> 시간이 약이라지요...
<MAD_AK_> 그나저나 저도 내부청소 한번 해줘야 하는데 이젠 두렵군요
<MAD_AK_> 저번주에 보니까 쿨러란 쿨러는 죄다 먼지가 눌러앉아서 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 노트북 설치 가이드 북 같은 걸 제조 회사에서 내 놓았으면 싶네요. 저 들이 청소 해 주는 것도 아니잖아요.
<MAD_AK_> 데탑 뚜껑 열고 쓰는건 진짜 할짓이 아닌가봐요
<HYECKJINKWON> 아닙니다.
<jincreator> 노트북 회사 AS 센터에 청소해달라고 하면 해주지 않나요? 돈이 들어 그렇지...
<MAD_AK_> 그거 해주긴 해줘요. MSI는 해주긴 해주드라구요. 돈들어서 그렇지;
<MAD_AK_> 거기다가 그거 청소하러 용산까지 노트북 들고가야 하니...;;
<han9k> 요즘 사설 업체에서 노트북용 키보드/팬/내장 청소 해줘요
<han9k> (5만원인가.. )
<MAD_AK_> 헐...그정도면 그냥 제가 뜯어다가 하는 쪽이...
<MAD_AK_> 그래도 청소 상태는 업체 맡기는게 더 좋긴 하겠지만요
<HYECKJINKWON> 가격이 비싸게 느껴지는 이유가 청소 주기가 빠르게 온다는 것이죠.
<HYECKJINKWON> 문제 오브 문제
<han9k> 1년에 1~2번이면 된다던데요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그래요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 근 1달에 한번이라.
<MAD_AK_> 어떤 환경이시길래 한달에 한번꼴인가요? ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<HYECKJINKWON> 가정환경입니다 -_-;;
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<MAD_AK_> 하긴 저도 일정 주기동안 데탑 청소 안해주면 먼지코팅이 제대로긴 하지요. 그노무 가정환경 ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK_> 하루에 한번씩 키보드 털면 담뱃재가 털털털....
<han9k> 헉;
<MAD_AK_> 방청소 자주 안해주면 누런빛의 니코틴, 타르 자욱들이...ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK_> 참고로 컴퓨터 바로 앞쪽 천장은 이미 수습불가입니다 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 폐는 더 말 할 것도 없네요 =_=;;;
<han9k> 담배값 아껴서 컴퓨터 청소하시거나 장만하시는 것은 어떨까요? 새해에는 금연 ^^;
<MAD_AK_> 젊어서 그런지 아직까지는 신의 가호가 있더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK_> 금연....해야죠 ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK_> 담배 살돈으로 쪼매난 컴 하나 사다가 가지고 놀면 좋겠는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK_> 금연 그게 말처럼 쉽지가 않드라구요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 요즘 괜찮은 넷북이 20~30만원대던데요
<han9k> 돈은 모으고 있지만, 올해 말이나되야 괜찮은 제품 나올 것 같아서 기다려봅니다..
<MAD_AK_> 저도 아직은 컴이 현역이라 기다리고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 요즘 한 4~6년 쓰죠?
<MAD_AK_> 게임만 안하면 꽤 오래 쓰지요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<MAD_AK_> 최신게임을 즐겨했다간 1년 주기로 퇴물이 되어가는게 컴 스펙이니까요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 헉.. 1년이면 짧네요
<MAD_AK_> 무난한걸 즐긴다면 좀 더 오래 쓰지요
<MAD_AK_> 이를테면 어린 아해들이 좋아하는 서든이라던가 서든이라던가 서든이라던가...
<han9k> ...
<han9k> 한국 게임계가 그래픽 카드보다 스토리나 저사양 디자인 위주로 개발하면서 리눅스로 좀 넘어왔으면 좋겠네요
<MAD_AK_> 하다못해 activeX로 접속하는거 아닌 클라이언트 방식에 DirectX만 안써주면 고맙게 생각할거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ㅎㅎ 그것도 좋지요
<han9k> 미국 넥슨이 그렇죠 아마..
<han9k> 마비나 마영전해도 불여우로 술술~
<han9k> 아.. DirectX는 쓰는 것 같네요 =_=
<MAD_AK_> 와우가 국내서 클라이언트 접속하는거 보면 클라이언트 방식을 못쓰는것도 아닌거 같은데 왜 굳이 홈페이지서 접속하도록 할까요;
<han9k> 우리나라는 클라이언트로 바로 접속하면 ID랑 암호 빼간다는 생각에 그렇죠..
<han9k> 그래서 IE의 ActiveX로 설치한 보안 프로그램을 통과해야지 안전하다는 생각이 있잖아요
<MAD_AK_> 하다못해 n모 백신만 안써줬음 좋겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<MAD_AK_> 안랩 쓰는쪽은 좀 문제가 덜한거 같아 보이긴 한데 n모쪽은 너무 시스템을 제멋대로 휘둘러대서 말이죠
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 아아
<MAD_AK_> 아아 일본에 있는 동생한테 '효도'폰을 젊은층이 선호한다는 '효도르'폰이라고 낚고 있는데 잘 낚이니까 쏠쏠하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 일본인 인가요?
<MAD_AK_> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ 한국인 입니다
<MAD_AK_> 동생이 좀 일본인같이 생기긴 했지만요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 어떻게 그런 낚시에;;
<MAD_AK_> 일본에 1년 가까이 있다보니 국내 사정에 어두워졌나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 이제 동생은 일본에서  양치기 소년으로;;
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK_> 설마 제가 한 거짓말을 그대로 다른 사람한테 말하겠습니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그런데 그 일이 일어났습니다^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 누구도 그 일이 일어날 줄은 예상 못 했지....
<MAD_AK_> 헉...
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 그 일이 일어났습니다 ^^
<MAD_AK_> 그럼 조심해야겠는데요.... 전에도 '어따대고 우리 영해에 불질이야'가 국내 최고의 유행어라고 했는데....
<MAD_AK_> 동생을 뻥쟁이로 만든 형이 되고 싶진 않아요 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 다음 동생의 귀국 날이 기다려지는 군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그 날은 광란의 밤(?)을 맞이 할 겁니다. ^^
<han9k> 빵잔치인가요? ㅎㅎ;
<MAD_AK_> 한달 남았습니다 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ 어서 집에서 빠져나와 자취를 해야 합니다!
<HYECKJINKWON> 헛?!
<HYECKJINKWON> 대화방 명이 닉이 될 수 있구나?!
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요 환영합니다.
<han9k> ...
<han9k> 저분 log용 유저라든지 그런것 같은데요? ^^;
<han9k> 벌써 12시네요. 미드 한편 보고 자야겠습니다.
<han9k> 계속해서 즐거운 연휴 보내세요~
<HYECKJINKWON> 넵 즐거운 연휴보네십시오.
<han9k> 배탈나면 연휴 후딱 지나가니까 적당히 드시구요 ^^
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> (본인이 과식해서 지금 바로 못자는 관계로 소화도 시킬겸 미드 보러갑니다 =_=);;
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-04
<Pooki> 안녕하세요
<Seony^Work> Hi
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Pooki> 커널 업그레이드 후 갑자기 부팅이 안되는데...어떻게 해야 할까요.
<jincreator> 커널 업그레이드의 경우 부팅시 이전 커널 부팅 메뉴가 있지 않나요?
<Pooki> [0.785102] Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: UNABLE TO MOUNT ROOT FS ON UNKNOWNBLOCK(0,0)
<Pooki> 네
<Pooki> 있긴단데
<Pooki> 다른 메뉴로 부팅해도 비슷하게 안되네요.
<Seony^Work> 혹시 커널 컴파일 하셨어요?
<Pooki> 무심코 누른 업그레이드 버튼에 부팅이 안돼니 당황스럽네요.
<Seony^Work> 저거는 컴파일할 때 모듈 잘못 넣어서 루트 파티션 마운트 못하는 건데...
<Pooki> 아니요...그냥 업데이트 매니져로 클릭만..
<Pooki> -_-
<Pooki> 우분투 쓴지 얼마 안돼서 잘 몰라요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Seony^Work> 음... 위에 적으신 에러메시지 그대로 구글에 넣고 검색하시면 해결방법이 아마 나올텐데, 리눅스에 대해서 잘 모르시면 재설치하실 것을 추천해드려요.
<Pooki> 전체 재설치 해야 하나요?
<Pooki> 파티션은...
<Pooki> 이렇게 4개로 나눴습니다.
<Seony^Work> 그냥 업글만으로는 저런 경우가 별로 없는데...
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요.
<Pooki> 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투 FireFox에서 IE tap을 사용 할 수 있지않나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 파폭 에드온 사이트에서 IE tap을 받아 설치 했는데 Active X사이트로 가니 플러그 인을 찾을 수 없다고 나와서 궁금해 여쭤 봅니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> https://addons.mozilla.org/ko/firefox/addon/ie-tab-2-ff-36/
<jincreator> tap이 아니라 tab입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<jincreator> 제가 사용해보지는 않았는데 와인으로 ie 설치는 하셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 그러고 싶지 않아서;;
<jincreator> ies4linux가 있어야 인터넷 익스플로러를 활용하는 플러그인이 돌아갑니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌?
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 아 피곤
<MK-BB> Seony^Server: FB에 어제 삽질한거 올렸습니다
<jincreator> 아 이 플러그인이 '직접' 엑티브엑스를 실행하는 줄 아셨나보군요.
<jincreator> 이런 플러그인들은 인터넷 익스플로러를 파폭 안에서 돌리는 겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅎㄸ
<HYECKJINKWON> 크롬플러스 설치해도 마찬가지인가요?
<jincreator> 아마 그럴 겁니다.
<jincreator> 아 그리고 ie tab은 윈도에서만 되는 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 정 와인을 통한 삽질 끝에 인터넷 익스플로러를 설치 후 리눅스 파폭 안에서 사용하셔야겠다면 ie view를 사용해보시기 바랍니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 으엌
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<bundo> !!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ+
<bundo> @,.@ 감사합니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 몇일간 편하게 지내 셨지요 ㅡㅡ+
<bundo> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 오늘을 기다리고 기다려 왔습니다.
<bundo> 결혼 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ......
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님은 제게 굴욕감을 주셨습니다.
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<han9k> 헉? 굴욕감?
<HYECKJINKWON> 일전의 트레이아이콘 안녕하세요^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 트레이아이콘 명령어 사건 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> ./close, exit
<han9k> jincreator > 폰트 문제 2가지 해결책이 있는 것 같은데 포럼에 글 남겼습니다.
<han9k> 네..
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ+ 잊지않고 있습니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo>  sudo rm -rf /root 보다야 약한디 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<han9k> 새해맞이 청소했더니 굴..우동 생각이 굴뚝입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 sudo halt 해 주세요 ^^
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo>  han9k 오늘 러시아 스펨은 가입이 다행이 1월29일 이더군요
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> 네..
<han9k> 더 이상 없다니 다행이네요
<han9k> 뭐.. 언제 또 올찌는 시간 문제겠지만요 ^^;
<han9k> 스몰빌(미드) 받고 있습니다. 윈도가 3~4배 빨리 받아서 윈도에 있어요 =_=
<bundo> 아 오늘이 금요일 이군요 이거원 요일감각 잃었음
<han9k> 우분투도 어서 네트웍이 윈도와 동등한 속도가 나와야되는데..;
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 바쁘셨나봐요?
<han9k> 어제는 설날이라고 좀 과식했더니 잠을 제대로 못 잤네요...
<HYECKJINKWON> 하지만 배가 불러 행복했습니다.
<bundo> 난 우분투나 MS 나 속도 마찬가지인데 음
<han9k> 그래요?
<han9k> 흠.. 왜이럴까요..
<han9k> 현재 윈도, 인터넷 속도는 http://www.speedtest.net/result/1141876140.png
<han9k> 리붓하고 오겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 크롬플러스 만세~!
<han9k> 흠.. 크롬 업데이트 됐네요
<han9k> 구글 독스에서 한글 문제 해결 한 것 같구요
<HYECKJINKWON> 이제 크롬플러스로 Active X 덩어리인 웹게임을 하자
<han9k> ㅋㅋㅋ;
<han9k> 코분투에서 인터넷 속도.. 거의 1/3 나오네요 =_= http://www.speedtest.net/result/1141880781.png
<han9k> 공유기에는 분명 54Mbps로 연결되어있는데..
<Pooki> 시냅틱에 설치한 프로그램 목록은 어느 폴더에 저장돼나요? 지금 우분투 재설치 준비중.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 브라우저를 바꿔도..
<HYECKJINKWON> 인터넷 영상 전체화면 끊김 문제는 해결 되지 않네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 정말 그래픽 카드 문제인 걸까요?
<jincreator> han9k님 잠시 딴짓 하느라 글을 못보았습니다. 답변 올려주셔서 감사합니다.
<jincreator> 그런데 올려주신 글꼴 설정 파일은 모든 폰트에 대해서 autohint를 먹이게 되어있는 건가요?
<bundo> jincreator 그거 우분투 글꼴 기본 설정의 문제임
<bundo> 코분투는 안그런데 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 만세!
<jincreator> 어디가 문제인건가요?
<bundo>  8- 16 사이의 SANS의 AA 가 꺼진거죠
<jincreator> 네!
<bundo> Pooki 님
<jincreator> 꼭 sans는 아니고 폰트의 절반 정도가 그래요.
<Pooki> 네
<han9k> Pooki > 여기 가면 관련 내용이 있습니다 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576629
<han9k> 리스트를 파일로 만들어주는 것 같네요
<Pooki> 네 고맙습니다.
<Pooki> 업그레이드 후에 부팅이 안돼는 바람에 재설치 해야 되는데...어디에 무슨 파일이 있는지 몰라서 헤메고 있어요..
<Pooki> -_-;;
<han9k> 2번째 명령어는 새로 설치하고 실행하면 저장된 리스트에 있는 것을 설치해줍니다.
<han9k> 단..
<han9k> .deb로 설치한 것은 리스트에 나타나지 않기 때문에, 따로 설치해주셔야됩니다.
<bundo> Pooki  현재 설치된 패키지 목록 저장 및 복사
<bundo>     * sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/install.txt && sudo cp ~/install.txt /home
<bundo> 암튼 참고 글 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=55444
<han9k> 명령어 비슷하네요 ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> 내가 2007년 가을에 당면한 문제가 jincreator 님 과 같은 문제 였음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그래서 리눅스 글꼴 연구좀 했죠
<bundo> 흐흐
<jincreator> 3년이나 되었네요. 다른 언어 배포판은 문제가 없는 건가요?
<han9k> 특정 폰트의 특정 크기만 그러니까 좀 이상해요..
<bundo> 글꼴을 마음대로 못 보여 주는거죠
<jincreator> 아 han9k님 올려주신 코드를 gedit .fonts.conf로 바꾸는 게 나을 것 같습니다. 자기 계정이니 최고관리자 권한이 필요 없고 ~/를 앞에 붙이니 /home/자기계정~/.fonts.conf로 처리되네요.
<han9k> jincreator > 그 방법 써도 안되요?
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 코드로 바꾸는 것은 힌팅만 해주는 것이구요
<han9k> AA는 안해줘요
<bundo> jincreator 암튼 좌분투 버리고 우분투 사용하시기 바래요
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=76402#p76402
<han9k> 시스템 > 기본 설정 > 모양 > 모양기본 설정 > 글꼴 > 글꼴 그리기(에서 자세히) 로 가시면
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그래서 좌분투의 그 문제가 뭔가요?
<jincreator> LCD용으로 되어 있습니다. 자세히에서 힌팅은 살짝으로 되어있고요.
<han9k> 부드럽게 하기도 적용됐죠?
<jincreator> 부드럽게 하기도 LCD용입니다.
<han9k> 흠.. 그럼 기본 설정으로 다 된건데요..
<bundo> jincreator IRC로 설명이 힘드네요
<bundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 다음 달 모임에서 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 이번 달인가 ?ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 이번 달부터는 대학 때문에 참석이 매우 힘듭니다...
<han9k> 저는 지금 DejaVu Sans 크기 12에서 잘되거든요..
<han9k> bundo > 분도님은 글로 표현 잘 못하시는것 같아요.. (김프로 그려오세요 ㅋㅋ)
<bundo> jincreator 그러니깐 음 우선 리눅스 GUI 글꼴이 어찌 설정되어 지는지
<bundo> 그거를 알아 보세요
<han9k> 유투브 동영상도 환영~
<bundo> 제 예전 글입니다.
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=791
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=6939
<bundo> 저도 이거를 알기 까지 2007년 가을 아주 헛갈렸습니더
<bundo> 암튼 대한민국 / 대한민국(한국어) 선택에 따라
<bundo>  /etc/fonts 의 설정이 변하여 생김니다.
<bundo> 언어에서  암튼 대한민국 / 대한민국(한국어) 선택에 따라 ..
<han9k> 저는 한국어(대한민국) 밑에 한국어 있습니다.
<han9k> 전에 어느분께서 이렇게 해야지 문제 안생긴다고 한 이야기가 기억나서요..
<han9k> 무슨 문제인지는 까먹었네요
<jincreator> 저도 한국어(대한민국) 밑에 한국어 있네요.
<han9k> 아.. 수정하시고 재부팅/재로그인 하셔야 적용됩니다.
<bundo> 제가 조금더 답글 적어 볼께요
<han9k> 아.. MTU 문제군요. 인터넷 느린것 =_=
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> MTU>?
<HYECKJINKWON> 도와줘 구글!
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐?
<HYECKJINKWON> 왜 MTU가 인터넷 속도에 영향을?
<bundo> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=76403#p76403
<Seony^Work> 한글 주기율표랍니다. http://img703.imageshack.us/i/hangulposteraboutletter.jpg/sr=1
<bundo> 나머진 2월모임서 이야기 해야징 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 안오면 아쉽 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 일단 저장 Seony^Work
<bundo> 필요할듯
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎ 네.
<han9k> 구글에 패킷 보내면 100% lost 나오네요 -_-+
<bundo> 1년 후배가 어제 새벽에 죽었음 쩝
<bundo> 구정 전날 운동하다 대동맥 터지고
<han9k> 헉 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 병원서 새벽에 쩝
<han9k> 운동 심하게 해서 그런것이에요?
<bundo> 나보다 3개월 늦게 태어나서 무지 구박받던 성당 후배인데
<bundo> 결혼도 못하고 죽었으니 ..
<han9k> 신부님이 결혼 안하잖아요..
<bundo> 동네 후배
<bundo> 동네 성당 후배
<han9k> 네..
<bundo> 포럼 호원가입수 이제 평균값으로 돌아 온듯
<bundo> 하루 평균 11명 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어제는 2명 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> ^^;
<han9k> 리붓합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 이 추운 날씨에 운동을...;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 안타깝네요. 국가적으로도 큰 손실입니다.
<bundo> 40대 급사 나이들이 된거죠
<bundo> 흐
<HYECKJINKWON> 끄응
<HYECKJINKWON> 아무리 평균 수명이 연장 되었다 해도...
<jincreator> 일단 .fonts.conf 테스트를 위해 로그아웃해보겠습니다.
<jincreator> 여러 번의 시도와 재로그인을 했습니다만 해결되지 않았습니다^^
<han9k> 윽..
<jincreator> 분도님이 올려주신 sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config는 Edgy 이전까지만 해당되며 그 이후로는 sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig를 사용해야 합니다. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<bundo> ^^
<jincreator> 그리고 reconfigure fontconfig시 han9k님이 올려주신 파일을 읽는 중 문제가 생겨 삭제했습니다...
<jincreator> 나중에는 ttf-ms...을 아예 완전히 삭제했는데도 여전히 그러네요...
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/fonts.tar.gz 을 다운받아
<bundo>  /etc/fonts 이름 바꾸고
<bundo>  /etc 에 풀어 보십시오
<jincreator> 이건 로그아웃이 아니라 재부팅해야 하나요?
<jincreator> 아니 그냥 지금 재부팅해보겠습니다.
<bundo> 재부팅 안해도 되는데
<bundo> 아 밥 묵어야징
<HYECKJINKWON> 우하하하
<HYECKJINKWON> 동영상 문제 해결 했ek
<HYECKJINKWON> 난 천재야
<bundo> 그냥 killall gnome-panel && killall nautilus 하면 되는데
<bundo> 이거 나중 HYECKJINKWON 님이 진님 오면 복사로 알려주세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ??
<HYECKJINKWON> ???
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔데요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 알겠습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 맛있게드세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 killall gnome-panel && killall nautilus 하면 되는데
<HYECKJINKWON> 라고 분.,도님께서 전해달래요 진님
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<jincreator> 이미 재부팅했고 현재는 잘 나오네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡb
<jincreator> 분도님 근데 이거 원래 10.10에 사용되는 것에 비해 수정된 부분이 뭔가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 식사하러 가셨어요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ0ㅡ
<jincreator> 아...
<jincreator> 일단 해결책이 나왔으니 몇가지 실험을 더 해서 원인을 찾아봐야겠습니다.
<jincreator> diff로 분석해보니 그냥 코분투 10.10의 폴더 그대로 보내주신 것 같군요. 원래 폴더에는 중국, 일본어 폴더 설정 파일이 있고 29-lan...이 그대로 있는데 코분투에는 29-lang...파일 이름을 바꾸어놓았군요.
<jincreator> ms 글꼴 설치에 따른 문제가 아닌 한, 중, 일 글꼴 설정 파일이 겹쳐서 생기는 문제 같습니다. 3개국어 글꼴을 모두 설치한 사람이 적으니 사례 찾기가 힘든 것도 설명이 되고요.
<jincreator> 도와주신 분들 모두 감사합니다.
<bundo> 1. 코분투 설정 파일이나고 우분투 책 CD 설정 파일입니다.
<bundo> 2. 한자는 AA 와 ㅇ힌팅 안쓰니 그에 따른 설치로 그럴수 있고
<bundo> 3. 리눅스(우분투)는 재부팅 해야만 적용되는건 단하나 일듯
<bundo> 커널
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 入春大吉
<bundo> 입자 한자 다르게 썼는데 아무말도 없으시넹
<bundo> 쩝 유모가 후졌었나 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> @_@
<HYECKJINKWON> exit
<HYECKJINKWON> !트레이!
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<jincreator> 한자를 읽을 줄 몰라서요...
<HYECKJINKWON> !op
<HYECKJINKWON> !옵
<HYECKJINKWON> !올옵
<HYECKJINKWON> !올디옵
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo>  /OP HYECKJINKWON
<HYECKJINKWON> 오예
<HYECKJINKWON> 응?! 안생기는데요/
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 엥 단축키 안되네 요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> .........
<HYECKJINKWON> 낚였네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 파닥 파다
<HYECKJINKWON> ㄱ
<bundo> 한시간 자고 나서 상가집 가봐야 겠네요 .. 그럼 이만
<Seony> 왓츠앱 쓰시는 분
<han9k> 휴.. 설이라 손님이 많이 오가네요
<han9k> jincreator > 나중에 시간나시면, 폰트 문제 어떻게 해결하셨는지 팁 올려주세요. 부탁합니다~ ^^
<jincreator> 당연히 올려야지요^^
<han9k> 생각보다 빨리 해결하셨네요..
<han9k> 분도님 잡아서 인터넷 문제 해결하려고 했는데 꿈나라 가셨네요..
<han9k> mtu 문제라 알맞게 수정했더니 더 느려졌어요 -_-
<han9k> 10.04 에서 쓰는 wireless N에는 문제 없는데 왜 10.10 wireless G에서 문제가 생기는 것인지..
<han9k> 무선 네트웍 좀 만지러갑니다.
<han9k> 분도님 바쁘시죠?
<bundo> 아뇨
<bundo> 조ㅛ?
<bundo> why?
<han9k> 패킷 보냈는데 1016까지는 괜찮고 1017부터 패킷 loss가 100% 나와서요
<han9k> mtu를 1016으로 맞췄는데 인터넷 속도가 더 떨어졌어요...
<bundo> 보통 우라나라는 1400 또는 1500 인데
<bundo> 우리나라
<han9k> 이 노트북은 우분투에서 인터넷쓰면 윈도보다 1/3 속도밖에 않나오는데, 이거 어떻게 감 잡고 뭐부터 찾아봐야될까요?
<bundo> MTU 값이 낫으면 인터넷 느립니다
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 집에서 유선인가요 ?
<han9k> 유선은 잘되는데 무선이 그러네요
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 무선은 드라이버 문제 아닐지 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아.. 그럼 거기부터 찾아보겠습니다.
<bundo> 넵
<han9k> 리붓
<Pooki> 안..안녕하세요...
<Pooki> 하루종일 삽질했는데...뭔가 답이 보이질 않네요...
<bundo> ?
<Pooki> upgrade후에 kerner panic - not syncing VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (0,0)
<Pooki> 이라고 나오네요..
<Pooki> 새로 설치 해서...
<Pooki> 그냥 업글 누르고 리스타트하면 저런답니다..
<Pooki> 뭐가 잘못된걸까요.
<Pooki> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> 부팅이 안되나요 ?
<Pooki> 네
<Pooki> 전혀
<Pooki> 지금 두번 새로 깔았는데
<Pooki> 새로 깔때는
<Pooki> 되구요..
<bundo> 버전은 ?
<Pooki> 잠시만요.
<bundo> 걍 우분투 버전요 혹시 11.04 알파인가 해서 ?
<Pooki> 10,04
<bundo> 환경은  네이티브,  우비 , 버처 ?
<Pooki> 커널은 2.6.32-28
<Pooki> 우분투만 깔았구요...
<Pooki> 물리적으로 다른 디스크에 윈도우 깔려 있구요...
<bundo> 하드 갯수는 ?
<Pooki> 2.6.32-24인가 처음 깔면 나오는 버전으로는 되다가..
<Pooki> 총 2개에요..
<Pooki> 프라이머리를
<Pooki> 우분투로
<Pooki> 쓰고 있고.....
<Pooki> 다른 하나를 윈도우 XP로 하고 있습니다..
<bundo> 바이오스에서 부팅 하드는 둘중 어느것 ?
<Pooki> 우분투요
<Pooki> 첫번째것.
<bundo> 나중설치한 os 는 ?
<Pooki> 우분투
<bundo> 혹시 자동으로 grub 가 sdb (MS) 쪽 설치 되어 있을수 있으니
<bundo> 바이오스에서 하드 부팅순서 바꾸어 보십시오
<Pooki> 네
<Pooki> 일딴 시도 해볼께요.
<bundo> 그리고 설치시 하드 파티션 따로 진짜 준거라면
<bundo> grub 복구도 알아 보십시오
<bundo> 우수은건요
<bundo> 우수운건
<bundo> 보통 커널업했다고 네이티브 설치후 부팅 안되지 않으니
<bundo> 커널 업후에라도 esc 눌러 예전 커널 선택해보십시오
<Pooki> 예전커널로 부팅하면
<Pooki> 한번은 부팅되구요..
<Pooki> 리스타트해서..
<Pooki> 다시 들어가면
<Pooki> 똑같은 메세지가 뜹니다.
<bundo> 컴이 아니라 PS 3 게임기 인가요 ㅎㅎ
<Pooki> 아니요...
<bundo> 암튼 직접 보는이도 못하는거로 답변하기가 쉽지 않군요
<bundo> 암튼 직접 보는이도 못하는거를\ 답변하기가 쉽지 않군요
<bundo> 10.04 업해도 별문제 없는데 음
<bundo> 설치후 업데이트 하면 안뜬다 이거죠 ?
<bundo> 업데이트 안하면 잘뜨고 ?
<Pooki> 네
<Pooki> nvidia 드라이버 최근껄로 업데이트 한다고...
<Pooki> 글읽고..
<Pooki> nvidia-current
<bundo> 그럼 그래픽 드라이버 설치후 먹통 ?
<Pooki> 드라이버 설치후는 아닌거 같아요..그거하면서
<Pooki> 다른것도
<Pooki> 같이 업글되면서
<Pooki> 먹통인것 같습니다.
<bundo> 그컴 저 주세요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Pooki> nvidia-하나만 골라서 하면 정상 부팅 되거든요
<Pooki> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> 어 그간 4년간 답변해본 경험으로 말하는ㅇ건요
<bundo> 보통 xp 드라이버 설치와 같다고 생각하는게 잘못입니다.
<bundo> 비슷하긴하지만 다릅니다
<bundo> 드라이버 설치전에요
<bundo> 패키지 업부터해주십시요
<bundo> 그런후제한된  드라이버 설치해보십시오
<Pooki> 패키지 업이라면...
<bundo> 저장소 바꾸시고요
<bundo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bundo> 우분투 카이스트 서버가 잘안될테니 저장소 주서버로 변경후
<bundo> 위 와 같이 패키지 부터 업해보십시오
<bundo> 그리고
<bundo> 우분투요
<bundo> 걍 쓰면 되는걸 왜 고생하시는지 모르겠습니더 ㅎㅎ
<Pooki> -_-;; 그래픽 카드 드라이버 업데이트 만 하고 싶었을 뿐인데 흑흑...
<bundo> 어떻게 업하죠 ?
<bundo> 그리고 현재 그래픽 칩은요 ?
<Pooki> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=nvidia_latest_driver
<bundo> \ 현재 그래픽 칩은요 ?
<Pooki> 이글 보구 했구요..
<Pooki> 글픽은
<Pooki> 지포스 9600GT
<bundo> 그럼 커렌트 드라이버가 맡긴한데
<bundo> 저글은요
<bundo> 틀려요
<bundo> 위 위키는요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 걍 우분투 패키지에 있는 커렌트 드라이버 쓰세요
<bundo> 패키지 추가 하지 말고
<bundo> 걍 우분투 패키지에 있는 커렌트 드라이버 쓰세요
<Pooki> 그래야 겠네요..
<bundo> 더 알고 싶으면 전화 하십시요 잔 거실로 이만 ...
<Pooki> ㅡ.ㅡ
<Pooki> 네
<Pooki> 쉬세요..일딴
<bundo> 최신드라이버 개념부족입니다
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 무슨 CP ,에서 엔디비아 최신 번호 처럼  처럼 착각 하시는듯
<bundo> 무슨 XP에서 엔디비아 최신 번호 처럼  처럼 착각 하시는듯
<Pooki> 리눅스 쓴지가 얼마 안돼서 ...
<Pooki> 아직 잘 모른답니다
<bundo> 그럼 그냥 우분투 제공 스세요
<bundo> 저건요 최신제공이라고말할수도 있고 아닐수도 있어요
<bundo> 커널이 업되었는데
<bundo> 제공하는 개인이 새로 안만들면
<bundo> 뻑나는 것니다
<bundo> 개인저장소란게
<bundo> 커널업에 따라 새로 개인이 안올리면
<bundo> 그게 문제 만듭니다
<Pooki> 네
<bundo> 아직 이해 15%이신듯
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그냥 우분투가 주는 엔디비아 드리이버  쓰십시요
<bundo> 우분투 제공도 195던가 ..?
<Pooki> 15%라도 하면 다행이게요.. 아직은 GUI가 없으면 리눅스를 못쓴답니다 -_-;;
<bundo> 진짜 자신이 최신 드라이버 쓰고 싶다면
<bundo> 엔디비아 드라이버를 콘솔서 어찌 설치하는지 그리고
<bundo> 커널이나 X라이브러리 바꾸어 지면
<bundo> 또 새로 설치해야 하는지에 대한
<bundo> 개념을 가지시고요
<bundo> 그게 안되시면 그냥 우분투 에 있는거로 사용하십시오
<Pooki> 네
<bundo> 리눅스는 XP 하고 드라이버 설치가 비슷하면서도 다릅니다
<bundo> 그차이를 아시게 되면 나중 제가 한 말이 무언지 느끼시게 될것입니다.
<bundo> 리눅스 = 커널+드라이버 입니다
<bundo> 쩝
<Pooki> 네
<Pooki> 감사합니다.
<bundo> 업데이트 된 커널이 모둘로 받아  줄수 없는 커널 모둘드라이버(개인제공 PPA 같은)거는
<bundo> 업데이트된 커널에선 드라이버 적용이 되지 않습니다.
<bundo> 에고 저글 작성자 보니깐
<bundo> 내 3번쨰  제자가 쓴거군요 이런
<bundo> 드라케라고 ..
<bundo> Pooki 님
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=nvidia_latest_driver
<Pooki> 네?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=nvidia_latest_driver
<bundo> 아까 포키님이 올린 링크글 제가 수정합니다 .
<bundo> 올바른 글은 아니거든요
<MK-BB> 아 졸려
<Seony^Work> 음... msdn 아이디랑 비번와서 ms 제품 맘껏 쓰라고 메일 왔는데, 문제는 내가 윈도우 자체가 없다는 사실... ㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> 흠
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 무선 넷웤은 좀 만지셨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 속도 개선은 되었고요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> han9k님 윈도우-> 우분투로 바꾼 후 인터넷 속도가 느려졌다는게 무슨 말씀 인가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-05
<han9k> ..
<han9k> 가셨네
<han9k> 저는 일이 있어서 이만 가보겠습니다.
<Seony^Work> 여신급 미모의 러시안이 내 프로필을 방문하다니!!!
<MK-BB> Seony^Work 흠 흐흣
<MK-BB> 페이팔 보냈어요/
<MK-BB> 이메일
<MK-BB> 흠
<Seony^Work> ㅇㅋ. 한 시간 있다 보내줄께요
<Seony^Work> 근데 메일 안들어오는데..
<Seony^Work> 퇴근. 집에서 봐요
<MK-BB> 흠
<Mirnae> 안녕하세요.
<locofrank|linux> 안녕하세요
<Mirnae> 우분투용 화면 레코딩 프로그램은 어떤게 있나요?
<Mirnae> 제 화면을 동영상으로 녹화할수 있는
<Mirnae> 윈도우 캠따시아 같은거요.
<hanbin973> OPENSHOT 인가
<hanbin973> 뭐 잇엇음
<hanbin973> 아 이건 동영상 편집기네 =.=
<Mirnae> -_-
<Mirnae> 화면 캡쳐는 있는데...
<Mirnae> 아직 녹화는 못본거 같아서요.
<hanbin973> recordmydesktop
<hanbin973> 음 나가셧네 =.=
<jincreator> bundo님 8~16사이 크기의 특정 글꼴이 깨지는 문제가 29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf때문에 생기는군요.
<Lyuso> 흐음.... 글꼴 깨지는 문제가 있었군요.
<jincreator> 혹시 코분투 아닌 우분투 10.10 사용하시는 분들 DejaVu Sans 잘 나오나요? 오픈오피스등에서 12포인트정도로 테스트 해주세요.
<Kanitz> 하이요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<locofrank|linux> jincreator 우분투10.10 영문세션 리브레오피스 파이널입니다. http://shahn.wo.tc:8080/ScreenShot/Workspace%201_006.png
<jincreator> locofrank님 혹시 /etc/fonts/conf.d에 29-language-selector-ko-kr.conf 파일이 심볼릭 링크로 존재하나요?
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 전 영문세션이라 없습니다.
<jincreator> 그 문제의 파일이 10.10에 와서 문제를 일으키는 것 같아서요.
<locofrank|linux> 그거 보통 지워버리고 쓰지 않나요?
<Lyuso> 저도 [지우죠].
<Lyuso> 지워도 문제 없어요.
<jincreator> 전 오픈오피스 문제 해결된 이후로 냅두고 있었는데 10.10에서 콘키 설정하다 일부 폰트가 8~16사이에서만 깨진다는 걸 알게 되었습니다.
<locofrank|linux> 전 그냥 29 69 한글 관련 설정 다 날리고
<locofrank|linux> 나눔글꼴 설치해서 사용하니 잘 나오네요.. 10.04나 10.10이나..
<Lyuso> 날리는 게 속편해요.
<locofrank|linux> 아무튼 리눅스 글꼴 설정은 정말...
<jincreator> 근데 이상하게 이 파일은 원래 한글 글꼴에서 10~22사이만 AA를 끄는 것으로 알고 있었는데 한글 글꼴은 문제가 없고 몇몇(모두도 아닌) 영문 글꼴이 8~16사이일때에만 문제가 생겨요.
<locofrank|linux> 전 그냥 속편하게 영문환경으로 사용해요...
<locofrank|linux> 29, 69 다 날리고 문제가 생기나요?
<jincreator> 29만 날리니 해결되었습니다.
<bundo> jincreator http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=38273
<locofrank|linux> 그러시군요
<bundo> 전에 논의  했던 부분입니다.
<bundo> 논의만 했죠 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 제가 궁금한 점은 이게 어떻게 한글 글꼴이 아닌 특정 영문 글꼴에 영향을 미치냐는 것입니다.
<bundo> 그거야 본인이 연구 해봐야지요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 29파일 설정을 잘 살펴 보세요
<bundo> 29 파일 설정 내가 설명 다 해주어야 하나유 ?
<jincreator> 네!
<locofrank|linux> 혹시 그 문제 있는 영문 글꼴에 한글이 일부 포함되어 있지 않나요?
<bundo> jincreator 26일 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 나 지금 그파일 없심 ㅎ
<jincreator> 지금은 문제를 해결한 상태여서 문제가 있는 글꼴들을 볼 수가 없는데 제가 이 문제를 처음 발견한 것은 콘키에서 그림을 표현할 때 사용하는 글꼴이며 여기에는 한글은 물론 영어도 없습니다.
<bundo> 오 대단하네요 ?
<jincreator> 분도님이 보내주신 파일에 .bak붙어 있는 파일이 있던데요.
<bundo> 지금  녹북에 었심
<bundo> 없심
<bundo> 제가 쓴 글 읽어 보았나요 2가지
<bundo> 숫자 빠른게 먼저 적용된다는 거도 느끼셨나요 ?
<jincreator> 다는 이해를 못했고요 fonts 폴더에 보면 각 숫자대에 따른 설명 파일이 있더군요.
<locofrank|linux> 아.. 딩벳류 말씀이시군요
<bundo> jincreator 글꼴은요 좀 글도 좀 보고 해보아야 감이 옵니다
<locofrank|linux> 그럼 원래 한글이나 영문이 차지해야할 위치를 차지하니 그럴 수가 있지 않나요
<bundo> 감이 오시면 다음에 곳감 만들면 되죠
<bundo> ^^;
<Lyuso> ....;;;
<jincreator> 그리고 제가 이 파일이 10.10에 와서 모든 우분투 한글 사용자들에게 문제가 된다고 느낀게 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15452의 콘키 스샷도 글자가 깨져 있기 때문입니다.
<locofrank|linux> 폰트포지등으로 확인해보면..
<bundo> 그니깐 걍 코분투 스세요
<jincreator> 사실 분도님이 올려주신 2 글타래는 예전에 검색하다 보았지만 제 내공으로는 어쩔 도리가 없어 넘겼습니다^^
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 왜들 OS 가지고 고생들이죠 ?
<bundo> 나처럼 머리 빠지고
<bundo> 키 안자랍니다
<bundo> 참고 하세유
<Lyuso> 그럭저럭 사용하면 속편해요.
<bundo> 마져 요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 바이러스 걸려도 시간 지나면 느려져도 주기적으로 밀어줘야 해도 그럭저럭 윈도 사용하면 아주 속편해요^^
<Lyuso> 11.04 이슈는 날렸는데..... 일단 밀어야겠네요.
<Lyuso> <마이그레이션 하고 망한 류소군
<bundo> 11.04 유니티 업데이트 해도 이제 잘뜨나요 ?
<bundo> 11.04 패키지 업데이트 하면 유니티 죽어 뿌리던데 .. 파이선 버전 문제로
<bundo> 패키지 엄청 꼬이고
<Lyuso> 그냥 깔아도......... 하드웨어 가 문제인지 저사양컴퓨터에선 안되더라구요.
<Lyuso> 그리고 마이그레이션은 무조껀 망하구요.
<Lyuso> 업그레이드를 통한 설치는 안하는 방향으로 가야겠습니다.
<bundo> 아 그업그레이드 말고알파1 설치후 패키지 업데이트
<jincreator> 전 다른 버전의 배포판 설치할때는 홈폴더의 파일만 백업하고 설정파일도 버리고 무조건 클린설치!
<Lyuso> 페키지 업데이트는 [못해봤]어요.... 아마 OS 깔고 제부팅 한 3번정도 하면 모듈 전부 돌아가면서 자살하니.....
<bundo> 에휴 딴일많으니 당분간 11.04 설치 말아야징
<Lyuso> home 폴더 백업후 제설치 정말로 추천합니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<jincreator> 4월쯤 되면 그놈 쉘도 많이 안정화될테니 전 그냥 11.04 설치후 유니티 지우고 쉘 사용하려 합니다.
<bundo> jincreator 한가지만 이야기 해줄께요
<bundo> 왜 영문에도 영향을 미치는지
<jincreator> !!!
<bundo> 그건 리눅스가 매치를 이용한 글꼴을 사용하기 때문입니다
<bundo> sans = 영문글꼴 + 한글글꼴
<bundo> 근데 sans의 10-???? 어짜구 힌팅 부분등의 설정을
<bundo> 잡아 먹는 효과가 생깁니다
<jincreator> 잡아 먹는다는 게 무슨 뜻인가요?
<bundo> 3년전인가 파일들 지워가며 해본 것입니다
<bundo> 앞에설정을 무시하게 됨 = 잡아먹음
<bundo> 글꼴 설정중 10-????? 를 무시하게 되더라고요
<bundo> 그래서 개선 토론을 벌인건디
<bundo> 머 사공은 이미 강건너 가서
<bundo> 도시로 갔답니다
<bundo> <== 사공
<bundo> 도시 = 상암
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> jincreator 님이 다시 노를 잡아 준다면
<bundo> 기쁘게 샹각 하겠습니다
<bundo> 기쁘게 생각 하겠습니다
<bundo> 어 노 잡으라고 하니 말없네 OTL
<jincreator> 아 잠깐 심부름하러 나갔었습니다^^
<bundo> 글타래 다시 이끌어서 개선까지 하라는거임 (버그 리포팅후 지켜봄)
<jincreator> 이전 버그 리포팅은 어떻게 되었죠?
<bundo> 난 글타래 이상한 말나오면 참여는 하겠음
<bundo> 버그 리포팅 안했음
<bundo> 토론만 했다니깐유
<Lyuso> ......
<bundo> 너중 움직이게 되면 꼭 전체 리눅스 배포판에 적용되도록
<bundo> 우분투만 말고 관련 패키지 개발자에게 까지 하세요
<jincreator> 아니 그럼 이 문제가 우분투 뿐만이 아닌 오픈수세나 페도라 사용자도 겪는 거란 말이에요?
<bundo> 네
<Lyuso> 네
<jincreator> !!!
<bundo> 다 이렇게 하나씩 늘려 가는거임
<Lyuso> 그런데 귀찮아서......
<bundo> Lyuso님도 머하죠 ?
<bundo> MS 용 오픈오피스 맞춤법 ?
<Lyuso> 이번에 11.04 업글후 사망문제는 너무 심해서 리폿하고
<Lyuso> 오픈오피스랑 파폭 익스텐션 합니다.
<bundo> 오 굿
<bundo> jincreator 봤죠 다 이리 하니씩 맡아 하는거임
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 저 문제때문에 백업못한 우분투 환경은 고이 하늘로 사라진.....ㅠㅠ
<Lyuso> 여튼 그렇네요.
<bundo> 하니=하나
<jincreator> 근데 맞춤법 사전 개발과 유지는 어디서 하나요?
<bundo> 구글서 창우님이
<jincreator> 류창우님?
<Lyuso> 넵
<bundo> http://code.google.com/p/spellcheck-ko/
<jincreator> 그럼 http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/spellchecker-ko는 Lyuso님의 작품인가요?
<Lyuso> 아닙니다.
<Lyuso> 더스트님 + 류창우님 작품입니다.
<jincreator> 아 이름보니 그러네요.
<Lyuso> 구조상 저 플러그인이 가져다 붙이기가 좋아요. (파이썬으로 돌아감)
<bundo> 더 멋지고 좋게 수정하면 루소님 작품임 ^^;
<Lyuso> 저는 새 버전 나올 때 마다 리페키징 해서 배포할 뿐인걸요. =_=;;
<jincreator> 매번 리패키징해주시는 Lyuso님 덕에 다른 사람들이 큰 도움을 받는 거지요.
<Lyuso> 아직까지 0.5.0 인데 개발주기로 봐선....... =)
<jincreator> language-selector 관련한 버그 보고 중 poppler-data 자동 설치 요청이 있네요. 11.04 출시 전까지 해결되었으면 좋겠군요.
<bundo> poppler-data 는 PDF 글자 안보이고 보이고 문제 아닌가 ?
<jincreator> 네 그런데 중국어와 일본어도 문제가 되다 보니 어느 사람이 버그 보고를 한 모양입니다.
<ubuntu-ko> exit
<bundo> 서버가 파워가 문제인지
<bundo> 하루 두번 이상  재부팅함 쩝
<jincreator> 첫 보고는 일본인이 원인은 모르고 글자가 안나온다고 했는데 이를 Ubuntu language pack builders의 사람들이 poppler-data 패키지를 설치해야 한다고 보고를 다시 했네요.
<jincreator> 이번 세미나의 기브 앤 테이크에 파워 가지고 와 달라고 글 달아보세요.
<bundo> 에잉 그냥 사고 말죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> M-ATX 임
<Lyuso> 저 보드 하나 남는데 드릴까요?
<bundo> 요즘 사용 서버 슬림이라 ㅎ
<Lyuso> 린필드 입니다.
<Lyuso> LGA1156
<bundo> 컥
<bundo> 린필드는 주변 기기 비싸서 못씀 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 잉여롭게 다락방에 박힌거보단 나을 것 같아서요. =)
<jincreator> 받아서 중고시장에 팔고 그 돈으로 파워를 다시 사세요.
<bundo> 보내주면 모임서 루소님이 기부한거 라고 해드리죠
<Lyuso> 루소님이군요.......
<bundo> 그럼 물소 ?
<Lyuso> ㅠ -> ㅜ 가 된 이유가 뭘까요.
<Lyuso> 흐음...... 늘 고민입니다.
<bundo> 유수
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 물샘
<jincreator> 현대 영문법에 따르면 lyuso의 y는 무음이라는데 믿거나 말거나입니다^^
<Lyuso> 써니님에게 물어보면 알 수 있겠죠.
<bundo> 린우쏘
<Lyuso> 거짓말 이군요. =_=
<bundo> 라틴어식
<Lyuso> (일본어식)
<jincreator> 일본어는 류 발음이 없을텐데요.
<jincreator> ゥソ
<Lyuso> 린우쏘 -> [우소] ->거짓말
<Lyuso> ......
<Lyuso> 헛소리였습니다. =__
<jincreator> ルソ가 제일 비슷하지 않을까요?
<Lyuso> KOCW 가 프레스토 엔진과 웹킷 엔진에서는 재대로 동작하지 않는 바,
<Lyuso> 대학교 공개강의도 역시 MSIE 말고는 답이없습니다. =_=
<bundo> 아 대학 공부하고 좋겠당
<bundo> 싼 밥도 먹구 연애도하고 좋겠당
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<Lyuso> 연애는 제외......입니다. =)
<bundo> 가톨릭 신학대여 ?
<bundo> 참 jincreator 그거 아세요
<bundo> 우리 오프 모임에 오는이들 다 애인 없잖아요 !
<bundo> 근데요
<bundo> 저 하고 포럼지기 성윤이 하고 컨택터 제순님은요
<bundo> 3명다 애인 있어요
<bundo> 유부남인데 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> <daybreaks> 여자보기를
<Lyuso> <daybreaks> 방사능폐기물보듯하는
<Lyuso> <daybreaks> 주유소옹이
<Lyuso> <daybreaks> 왜 저런데를 가려는지
<Lyuso> <daybreaks> 레알 궁금
<Lyuso> 대략 이런 상황이라...... 연애는 전혀 없습니다.
<Lyuso> 싼밥은..... 하기야 한끼 2000원이면 라면 하나 먹을 수 있네요.
<jincreator> <daybreaks>가 뭔가요?
<bundo> 닉이죠 머
<bundo> 대학 생활에 연애 빠지면 재미 없는데 음
<Lyuso> IRC 에서 대화내용을 긁으면
<Lyuso> 저렇게 나옵니다.
<jincreator> 엠퍼시 쓰다가 IRC 관련 문제가 너무 심각해 지금 피진으로 돌아왔는데 이것도 완전하지는 않는 모양이군요.
<bundo> GUI = xchat
<Lyuso> 저는 Xchat 입니다.
<bundo> console = irssi
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1296912669.png
<bundo> 콘솔 한글은 북한천리마 체임
<bundo> 영문은 terminus
<jincreator> 지금 29-lang... 파일 한 구역마다 일일이 주석넣고 캐쉬 업데이트 한 후 리브레오피스 열어서 확인하는 작업 계속하고 있었는데 문제되는 구역을 찾았습니다!
<Lyuso> 오오
<bundo> 글꼴 라이센스 위반이 아니고 국보법 위반임 OTL
<jincreator> Turn off antialias and autohint for Korean fonts depending on pixelsize부분을 주석처리하니 잘 나오는데...여기가 왜 문젠지를 제 실력으로는 알 도리가 없네요^^
<jincreator> 오늘의 irc 로그가 인터넷으로 퍼진 후 우리는 다시 분도님을 볼 수 없었다...
<bundo> zz
<Lyuso> ......IRC 내용이 아마 포럼에도 뜨죠
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 근데 갠찮아유
<bundo> 조작 가능하니깐 ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 네. =)
<jincreator> 상암동 누리꿈스퀘어 청소부 아줌마의 증언에 의하면 검은 색 정장과 선글라스를 착용한 건장한 두 남성에 의해 끌려가는 것이 마지막이었다고 한다...
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Lyuso> 누리꿈스퀘어 정말로 [황량]했네요....
<bundo> 평일 그리고 날시 조은날 은 다르죠 ㅎ
<Lyuso> 뒤로는 철도기지가 있고.... 옆에는 공사하고......
<bundo> 아 YTN 부지
<jincreator> 일설에 의하면 나날이 올라가는 코분투의 인기에 위기를 느낀 한국마이크로소프트에서 국정원에 익명으로 신고를 넣었다는 말이 떠돈다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> MBC 사원 부지 아닌가요?
<Lyuso> 괴상한 건축물이 참 많았어요.
<Lyuso> MBC 부지는 바로 뒤인데......
<Lyuso> 제가 말한 건 아마 어느 역에서 내려서 지하도 지나 올 때, 방음벽이 [괴랄한]아트로 되어있는 지역을 말합니다.
<jincreator> 뒤에 수색역이 있다는 점을 모르는 사람은 DMC역에서 버스로 갈아타서 오고 저는 수색역에서 지하도로 걸어옵니다^^
<Lyuso> 저는 당시 방문할 때 경전선 타기 귀찮아서.....
<Lyuso> 적당하게 지하도 지나 왔다가 [안됩니다 - ] 휭~
<jincreator> 전 경의선을 거치는 게 최단거리라 선택의 여지가 없습니다.
<Lyuso> 전 보통 대구에서 버스 or 무궁화 를 통해 올라가니까요.
<jincreator> 아 대구 사시는 걸 깜박했습니다^^
<bundo> jincreator DMC 역에서 나와 마을 버스 타는게 최단 거리임
<bundo> 버스 2분 마다 오고 아무거나 타면 됨
<bundo> 3정거장임
<bundo> 머 뛰어 오면 비슷함 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그런가요? 이상하게 전 버스타면 한참 걸리는 기분이 드는데 수색역에서 뛰어오면 금방 오는 것 같아요.
<jincreator> 심오한 인지심리학적 이유가 숨어있는 건가...
<Lyuso> <Lyuso> 디지털 엠파이어는 어떨까 싶네요.
<Lyuso> <Lyuso> 역에서 아주 가까운.......
<bundo> 수색역은 차가 1시간 간격인데 ?
<jincreator> 아니 지하도를 통해 뛰어온다고요.
<bundo> 아하
<bundo> 암튼 버스가 빠름
<bundo> 걸으면 10분
<bundo> 버슨 3분
<Lyuso> 일찍나오는 게 가장 좋아요.
<Lyuso> 문제생겨도 대처할 여유시간을 확보하는게......
<bundo> 봄되면 한강서  벙개 해야징 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그런데 /etc/defoma 안 파일들은 뭔가요?
<bundo> 데비안 글꼴 매니저
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/defoma
<lexlove> 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다
<jincreator> 저도 늦었지만 새해 복 많이 받으세요.
<han9k> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<han9k> 설날 기름진 음식 많이 먹어서 그런지 얼굴에 여드름이 나네요...
<han9k> 폰트문제 생각지 못한 곳에서 해결하셨네요..
<han9k> 우분투 설치하면 기본 설치할 프로그램 설치하고 저 파일 지워서, 저는 경험 못한 문제점인 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 네 근데 이 파일이 어떤 원리로 문제를 일으키는지는 아직 모르겠습니다.
<han9k> 저도 모르겠지만, 2009년부터 한글 폰트 문제 생기면 저 파일 지우거나 안에 특정 내용 주석 처리하라는 도움 말씀을 많이 들었습니다.
<imsu_> 안녕 하세요 ~~ 새해 복들 많이 받으셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 그게 제 기억으로는 9.대에서 일시적으로 오픈오피스 글자가 깨져 나오는 현상에서 나오는 팁이었던 것 같습니다.
<jincreator> 새해 복 뿐만이 아니라 세뱃돈도 많이 받았습니다^^
<imsu_> jincreator: 감축드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> imsu > 새해복 많이 받으세요. 저는 먹을 복은 많이 난 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> han9k: 하하 저도 오랜만에 집에 내려가서 많이 먹고 올라왔어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu_> 배불러 죽겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 하하
<imsu_> 역시 시골이 공기도 좋고 사릭 좋아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요. =)
<han9k> 시골 공기 좋지요~
<Lyuso> 좋은 설 보내셧길 바랍니다.
<han9k> 안녕하세요 Lyuso님
<imsu_> Lyuso: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 설지나고 첫 토요일이라 그런지 오늘 밖에 사람 많더군요.
<Lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요. =)
<Lyuso> 전 처음부터 끝까지 도시입니다!
<jincreator> 저희 집은 설날과 추석은 많이 먹고 와야 합니다. 명절 준비로 바뻐 집에 오면 김치와 밥밖에 없어서...
<han9k> 교복입고 다니는 학생도 있고... 아무래도 새배돈 받고 쇼핑(?) 데이트 하는 사람이 대부분 같았습니다.
<jincreator> 근데 세배돈을 받는 것에서 주는 것으로 바뀌는 때가 언제인가요?
<imsu_> 이상하네 imsu 닉이 왜 있죠? ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 김치와 밥... 집에 돌아올때 남는 설음식 좀 싸갖고 오세요 ^^;
<Lyuso> 저는 이제 바뀝니다.
<han9k> 직장 생기면 바뀌지 않나요?
<jincreator> 보통 맛있는 음식은 다 먹고 오는지라 다 식은 전과 나물 조금밖에 없습니다.
<han9k> 집안마다 다른지 모르겠습니다.
<Lyuso> 결혼하고 직장생기면 바뀌죠.
<Lyuso> <여기는 성인되면
<jincreator> 전 다행히 아직 많이 남은 것 같네요^^
<han9k> 하하
<imsu_> 아 피진으로 등록만 해놓고 접속을 안해놨구나 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> dmgmgm
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 됐다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 임수님도 피진 사용하시는군요.
<imsu> jincreator: 예전에 사용하다고 xchat 썼는데요
<han9k> 오잉? 피진으로 여기 들어오세요?
<imsu> 스타하려고 윈도우로 갔다가 다시 우분투로 돌아왔거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> han9k: 넹 피진 접속 가능해요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아.. 전에 분도님인가? 스샷 올린 것에서 본 것 같은데, 잘못 봤는 줄 알았네요
<han9k> '설마 메신저가 irc까지..' 하면서요 ^^;
<imsu> han9k: ㅋㅋ 근데 좀 불편하긴 하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 어떤점에서요?
<jincreator> 전 xchat 설치가 귀찮아서 기본적으로 설치되는 피진만 쓰다보니 큰 불편을 느끼지 못해 지금도 피진 사용합니다.
<han9k> 피진으로 써도 별 문제 없고 불편하지 않으면 저도 그렇게 쓰고 싶네요..
<imsu> han9k: 네이트온 하던 버릇이 있어서요 irc 들어오면 창이 좀 좁다는 느낌이 들어서요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 늘리면 되지 않나요?
<han9k> 네.. 피진에서는 irc 창 크게 못하나요?
<jincreator> 지금 해보았는데 잘 늘어납니다.
<jincreator> 전체화면도 되고요.
<imsu> 전 창이 조그만게 좋아서요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 전에 msn에서 여러 사용자 초대해서 대화방 같이 썼는데 요즘은 윈도를 주로 안써서 msn에 있던 것처럼 리눅스도 그런 기능의 메신저가 있으면 좋겠다고는 생각했습니다..
<han9k> 잘된다니 피진으로 옮겨와야겠습니다 ^^
<jincreator> 저도 노트북 화면이 어느정도 와이드라 오른쪽에 조그맣게 놓고 사용합니다.
<Lyuso> good night, =)
<han9k> night
<imsu> Lyuso: 안녕히 주무세용 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕히 주무세요라고 입력하는 사이 나가셨네요...
<han9k> 악목을 꾸시나.. 지옥 ^^;
<han9k> *악몽
<jincreator> 근데 우분투 최신 버전은 피진 대신 엠퍼시가 들어가있는데 엠퍼시 irc기능은 최악입니다.
<jincreator> 그래서 전 우분투 10.10 설치 후 엠퍼시 지우고 피진 다시 깔았습니다.
<imsu> 큭큭
<jm7004kim> 안녕하세요 우분투 10.10 초보인데요. conky 설정해서 사용중인데 이걸 일시적으로 사용 안할려고할려면 어떤 명령어를 넣어야 하죠?
<jincreator> killall conky
<jm7004kim> 감사합니다 ^^8
<jincreator> 근데 이건 일시적이 아니라 완전히 죽습니다...
<imsu> conky 가 뭐에유? ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 터미널에서 killall conky && conky -p (초 단위의 시간)입력하시면 원하는 결과가 나올 것 같습니다.
<jm7004kim> 아 네 감사 ~ 완전 죽여도 상관없습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 우분투 설정 파일에서 데몬으로 설정 안하면 시스템 감시에서 죽여도 아마 죽을 겁니다.
<jm7004kim> 우분투에서 로켓독 비슷한거 이쁜거 추천해주세요
<han9k> 로켓독은 뭐죠?
<jincreator> cairo-dock! 추천 이유는 제가 번역중이라...
<han9k> 하하
<jincreator> 로켓독은 오브젝트독과 더불어 윈도에서 맥의 독을 구현해주는 프로그램입니다.
<jm7004kim> 보니깐 세로로 모양내는것도 있던데요
<jm7004kim> 그런것도 가능하네요
<jm7004kim> 가능하나요??
<han9k> 네..
<jincreator> 무려 3가지의 선택지가 있습니다.
<jm7004kim> 아 그렇군요
<jincreator> 먼저 간단한 docky
<jincreator> 다음 적당히 화려하고 조금 간단한 avant window navigator
<han9k> cairo-dock 검색하면 docky나오는데 이거 설치하는 것인가요?
<jm7004kim> 투명하게 이쁘게 나오는걸로 추천
<jincreator> 마지막으로 사용자의 취미에 맞게 opelgl까지 활용하면서 무지하게 화려하게 꾸밀 수 있는, 그러나 이에 도달하기 위해서는 상당한 삽질이 요구되는 cairo-dock이 있습니다,.
<jm7004kim> cairo-dock 한번 삽질해봐야 겠네요
<jincreator> 이런 독 프로그램은 투명도는 보통 테마에서 담당합니다.
<jm7004kim> 삽질이 취미인지라 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> GLX-Dock이 cairo-dock인가요?(헤매는중..)
<jincreator> 그런데 현재 qt와 opengl 라이브러리 사이의 버그가 있어 카이로 독과 smplayer 같이 사용하시려면 opengl을 끄던가 smplayer 실행파일에 약간 삽질을 해줘야 합니다.
<cuwoom> jincreator 노트북은 말짱하게 잘 쓰고 계세요? ^^
<jincreator> 네! 아주 잘 돌아갑니다!
<cuwoom> 전 삽질 완전 싫어해서 ;;; ㅋ
<jincreator> 원래 cairo 라이브러리를 사용해 cairo-dock이었는데 개발팀이 최근 opengl 기능을 추가하면서 glx-dock으로 이름을 바꾸는 중이지만 패키지 이름은 아직 cairo-dock입니다.
<han9k> 네
<jincreator> 저도 원래 삽질 별로 안좋아하는데 어떤 계기로 시작하면 멈추지를 못합니다^^
<han9k> 우분투 센터에는 glx-dock이랑 docky만 뜨네요..
<cuwoom> jincreator, 프로그램 실행할때 사용하는 프로그램이 뭔가요?
<han9k> 관련 플러그인은 다 보이는데요..
<jm7004kim> 혹시 와인으로 엑셀2007 사용하시는분계신가요?
<jincreator> 시냅스라고 11.04부터는 기본 저장소에 들어가는데 10.10은 시냅스 팀 저장소를 추가해줘야 합니다.
<han9k> 감사합니다
<cuwoom> 11.04 사용하고 있으신가요?
<imsu> cuwoom: 안녕~~ ㅋㅋ 잘 들어갔나? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아직 10.10 사용합니다. 전 정식판 나오는 당일 업데이트합니다.
<imsu> cuwoom: 택시비 27000 원 ;;; 덜덜덜 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<cuwoom> imsu: 택시가 완전 잘 데려다 줬죠..
<jincreator> 우분투 소프트웨어는 GLX-Dock 그냥 설치하시면 됩니다.
<cuwoom> 전 만원 조금 넘게 나온것 같은데요 ㅋ
<han9k> 아.. glx-dock 설치했더니, no OpenGL 모드와 OpenGL 모드가 둘다 설치되네요
<jincreator> 원래 그렇습니다.
<jincreator> han9k님 혹시 smplayer 사용하세요?
<han9k> 네
<imsu> cuwoom: 아 이젠 절대 밤 늦게까지 안있을거야 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> opengl모드가 더 화려한데 이 경우 qt라이브러리의 버그로 인해 smplayer 재생창 부분이 투명하게 나옵니다.
<cuwoom> 괜히 저 때문에 .... 지하털에서 제가 지나가지 않았더라면.. ㅋ
<han9k> 화.. 화려해요 -ㅇ-
<bundo> 엥 남자가 왜그려 imsu
<jincreator> han9k님 코어 50%정도 번역한 파일 보내드릴까요?
<imsu> bundo: 전 가난하니깐요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 저는 영어 사용 무난합니다 ^^;
<cuwoom> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cuwoom: 그건 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 마져 다시 백수라며 ... OTL
<imsu> bundo: 새해 복 많이 받으셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 그리고 그날 엄청 추웠어요.
<jincreator> 카이로 독 설정에 들어가면 고급 사용 모드가 있습니다. 여기서 삽질하시면 됩니다.
<imsu> bundo: 대출받아야겠어유..
<bundo> 아니 복안주네..
<imsu> 생계형 대출 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 참복 , 쫄복
<bundo> 아 쫄복 먹으러 가야징
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 쫄복은 뭡니까?
<bundo> 인천 쫄복집 대단함
<imsu> 쫄쫄이 복어?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> 헉.. smplayer 같이 못 쓰나보군요.. vlc를 대신 쓰던지.. =_=
<jincreator> 그러지않아도 지금 해결방안 알려드리려 했습니다.
<han9k> 네~?
<bundo> http://gall.dcinside.com/list.php?id=food&no=118136
<han9k> 튀김 맛나겠네요
<han9k> 복이니 조심해서 드세요..
<cuwoom> unzip-k 좀 써보려고 했더니 저랑 안 친하네요. 그냥 압축시대 계속 써야 되나봐요 ㅠ
<bundo> 어때 imsu  맛나 보이징 ?
<han9k> ^^;
<jincreator> 분노의 타자질을 하다보니 갑자기 피진이 죽었네요!
<han9k> 우분투용 압축시대가 있나요?!
<imsu> imsu: 독있는건 안묵어유 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 저도 독있고 날것은 피합니다..
<jincreator> cuwoom님 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synapse-core/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install synapse하시면 시냅스 설치가 되니 관심있으시면 해보세요.
<han9k> 저거 smplayer 문제 해결되는 것인가요?
<bundo> han9k 걱정도 팔자임 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 아 저건 해결책 아닙니다!
<han9k> 네.. 제 팔자가 좀 걱정이 많습니다 =_=
<bundo> han9k http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=76498#p76498 아들하고 이름 같아서 빨리 답변해줌 성묵이 ~~
<imsu> bundo: 복어 독 있는거 드시려고요?
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 어
<bundo> imsu 내가 독이라서 갠찮음
<jincreator> 해결책은 먼저 /usr/bin/smplayer를 smplayer_orig와 같이 이름을 바꾸고
<bundo> <== 바이러스 & 독 &
<jincreator> /usr/bin에 다음 내용의 텍스트 파일을 smplayer란 이름으로 저장후 실행권한을 줍니다.
<jincreator> #!/bin/bash
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 짧군요 =_=
<jincreator> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<jincreator> smplayer_orig $@ &
<imsu> 분도독
<jincreator> 끝
<imsu> 독분도
<imsu> 분독도
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음 뭘해도 안어울려 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 분독도 강추!
<bundo> 임도독
<jincreator> qt 라이브러리를 사용하는 프로그램 중 문제가 있는 경우 export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1를 실행한 다음 프로그램을 실행하면 문제가 없다고 하네요.
<bundo> 헉 어울린당
<imsu> 헉
<jincreator> 이를 자동화한 팁입니다.
<cuwoom> 저는 이상하게 멀티가 잘 안되네요 ㅋ
<bundo> 이름을 자동화한 팁입니다 imsu
<bundo> 임독
<jincreator> 멀티라뇨?
<bundo> 매독
<imsu> 헙
<imsu> 분도독
<imsu> 분도둑
<cuwoom> han9k: 우분투용 압툭시대가 있는건 아니고 wine으로 쓰는데 한글이 잘 풀려서요 ^^
<cuwoom> jincreator: 관련 동영상 보고 있었는데 설치해봐야 겠네요
<bundo> 임수닭쳐
<bundo> 오리 잡어
<bundo> 암튼 한강얼음도풀렷으니 상암에 한번 오셔
<han9k> cuwoom > 네 ^^;
<bundo> 시원한 강바람에 한잔하지고
<imsu> bundo: 떡국엔 닭장이 최고지유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 닭을 잘게 조자부러서
<cuwoom> 졸복이 물고기 였군요;; 웬지 비싸보이는 데요.. 회가
<bundo> 전라도는 닭도 회먹징 ?
<imsu> 참기름을 탁 넣고 캬~~!!!
<bundo> 가슴살
<imsu> bundo: 친구 아부지가 닭한마리 씹어 드시데유 ㅠ.ㅠㅣ;
<jincreator> cuwoom님 참고로 기본 단축기는 Ctrl+스페이스이고 실행된 프로그램의 상자 오른쪽 위에 작은 점 같은 원이 있는데 이를 누르면 설정이 뜹니다. 여기서 로그인할 때 시작에 체크해주세요.
<bundo> 고래사냥 안성기 여 ?
<imsu> 어렷을적 기억이라 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오도독 씹어 드시던데요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 나도 임수는 씹어 먹을수 있삼
<bundo> 헤헤
<imsu> 퉤퉤
<bundo> 참 임수 걱정 안해도 됨
<bundo> 3차 안함
<bundo> ㅠ,.ㅠ
<imsu> 큭큭
<bundo> 세벳돈으로 다나감 OTL
<bundo> b,.@
<bundo> 26일에 독산동서 또 하려고요
<bundo> 독산동이 편함 ... 쩝
<bundo> 아 그리고 임수 16일에 올려 ?
<imsu> 네? 16일이 뭐가 또 있어요?
<bundo> 오픈소스 난장판토론
<imsu> 큭큭
<bundo> 23일은 오픈스택 세미나군 음
<imsu> 뭐 주제가 있어야
<imsu> 생각해 보고 가죠 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 임수 다구 치는법 !
<cuwoom> 오픈스택 좀 멋있는데요.
<jincreator> cuwoom님 그리고 시냅스에서 탭 키를 통해 검색된 파일에 대한 작업을 고를 수 있습니다.
<cuwoom> 그건 사람 많이 모아야 겠네요
<imsu> bundo: ㅋㅋㅋ 다구 맞으면 재밌긴 한데 ㅋㅋㅋ ( 나 변태?? 아잉~~~ㅋㅋㅋ)
<cuwoom> 컨트롤+스패이스하고 탭키를 기억해야 겠군요
<cuwoom> imsu: 경험있으세요?
<imsu> cuwoom: 이상한 상상하지 마시게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<han9k> jincreator > smplayer 문제 해결 팁 감사합니다~
<han9k> 잘되네요 ^^
<cuwoom> 혹시 시냅스 패키지 관리자와 같은 뜻인가요? 이 검색결과가 엄청 나오네요 ;; ㅋ
<jincreator> 이게 사실 어처구니 없는게 cairo-dock 개발팀에서 qt 라이브러리의 문제라고 생각해서 qt 포럼에 글을 올렸는데 qt팀에서는 글에 아무런 응답을 하지 않아 아직도 해결되지 않았습니다.
<han9k> 저런..
<jincreator> 시냅'틱' 패키지 관리자고 시냅'스'입니다.
<cuwoom> 그러게요... 영어로는 그렇게 되어 있는데 구글에서 스냅스를 검색하면 스냅스 패키지 관리자가 많이 나오네요;;
<han9k> 피진이 잘 죽나봐요..
<han9k> 피진 irc 사용, 다시 고려중입니다 ^^;;
<jincreator1> 아뇨 원래 저희집은 12시부터 인터넷을 사용하지 못하도록 공유기 전원을 내립니다.
<cuwoom> han9k: 뭐 사용하시는데요?
<bundo> 오 멋진데요
<jincreator1> 다만 제가 이웃집의 도둑랜으로 다시 연결할 뿐이죠^^
<bundo> 나도 아들들 통제 해야징
<han9k> 근데 어떻게.. 하하
<imsu> 저도 도둑랜!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> cuwoom > xchat 사용 중입니다
<han9k> xchat-gnome 이라고 있는데 이건 안되네요
<cuwoom> 웬지 xchat 을 사용해야 파워유저 느낌이 나는데 전 그냥 피진이 편하네요 ^^
<imsu> han9k: 전 안끊기는데 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 네. 분도님 xchat은 아릿따운 여자가 분도님 자꾸 부르데요..
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> irc 명령어를 하나도 몰라서 전 피진 사용합니다.
<bundo> http://bundo.biz/bundo.wav
<bundo> 어린 여자애가 사가지없이 마구 부름
<cuwoom> 많이 어리진 않네요;;; 저도 맨들어 주세요
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 울엄니 나 여자 사귀는 줄 알고 밥 먹을때 그러시더군요 " 가봐라 여자가 부른다"
<han9k> (배아파요.. 웃다가)
<bundo> cuwoom  TTS 이용하세요
<bundo> 웹용
<jincreator1> 보컬로이드로 목소리 만들면 어떨까요?
<imsu> jincreator1: irc 명령어라 해봤자 할게 없는데요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 머로만들든 난이제 남자 목소리로 바꾸려는중
<cuwoom> TTS가 이렇게 발음이 정확해요?
<cuwoom> 많이 발전했네요
<jincreator1> 파일 전송이나 귓속말의 경우는 알아야 하지 않나요? xchat을 안써봐서...
<bundo> 영어로 친거죠
<han9k> 엥? 외국사이트에서 가져오신거에요? 그 음성
<cuwoom> 전에 들어던것 캉번더? 였던것 같은데요
<han9k> ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 아뇨 한국 TTS 사이트에서 영어로침
<jincreator1> 보이스웨어?
<cuwoom> 음.. 저도 연구해봐야 겠네요 ㅋ
<imsu> jincreator1: 마우스 오른쪽으로 다 해결 되는데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 자려고 누웠다가 잠이 안와 한줄 타이핑 하고 다시 눕기를 반복하고 있어요. ㅠ
<jincreator1> 윽! 몰랐습니다. xchat 사용자들은 모두 키보드로 명령어 입력해서 사용하는 고수들인줄 알았어요...
<jincreator1> 그럼 반대로 잠이 올때까지 타이핑을 하세요!
<cuwoom> xchat 정이 안가게 좀 못생겼어요
<jincreator1> 동의합니다...
<imsu> jincreator1: 전 명령어 /nick 밖에 모르는디유 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> 전 그것도 몰랐습니다ㅋ
<imsu> 그거 빼고 쓸게 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> 근데 나갈때 메시지 남기는 건 어떻게 하나요?
<imsu> 어 뭐야 방장 권합입니까?
<bundo> imsu 마우스 오른쪽 장난 하지 말랬징
<bundo> 쩝 ~~
<jincreator1> 방금 건 뭔가요?
<imsu> 헙
<bundo> jincreator1 xchat 는 이런거 돠고 그래요
<imsu> 방금거요? 누가 저가지고 장난친거죠 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 피진은 안되죠
<bundo> 그리고 스샷도 되고
<bundo> 명령어도 여기서 쳐도 되고 .. ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 강력합니다
<bundo> xchat 만세
<imsu> jincreator1: 좀 더 고급이시라면 xcaht 을 저처럼 쩌리는 그냥 아무거나 닥치는 데로
<imsu> 가끔 심심하면 웹 브라우저로 오기도 해요 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> TTS에서 제 ID썼더니 한궉 =_=
<han9k> (분도님 핸폰에는 "한구케이" =_=);
<cuwoom> 시냅스도 한글 검색은 안되네요ㅠ.
<imsu> bundo: 피진에서 방장인지 뭔지 그거 뜨는게 별 모양으로 생겼군요
<jincreator1> 한글 검색의 경우 한글자 친 후 한글자를 더 치면 됩니다.
<han9k> 저는 여기 쓰고 있습니다 http://text-to-speech.imtranslator.net/speech.asp?dir=ko
<imsu> bundo: 왕관모양으로 바꾸면 이쁠텐데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 혼자 바꾸어 쓰셔
<imsu> 별이 뭐에유 별이 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왕관을 주십시오!!
<imsu> 되도록이면 금으로 된 ㅋㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 나비가 이상한건지.. 한영전환 자체가 안되네요
<han9k> o.O
<jincreator1> 아 전 ibus인데 잘 됩니다.
<bundo> 하하 저 바부
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<han9k> 아.. 한글로 치면 나오는군요 =_=; (저도 바부)
<imsu> 이히히 차였다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 방장한테 차임 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 본인이 본인을 차다니 쩝
<han9k> -_-ㅋ
<bundo> 바부 ㅇ나ㅕ ?
<jincreator1> 혹시 cuwoom님은 이전에 그놈 do 시도하셨는데 한글 입력이 안되서 바꾸려 하신건가요?
<imsu> 이히히
<imsu> 별모양 사라졌다!!!!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 네
<imsu> 헐
<bundo> 또 찰려고 본인 ?
<imsu> 별을 지워주십시오 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> bundo: 귀찮아유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 발도 아프고
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 명령어 다 까먹었네요 /-o imsu 하면되지 않나요?
<cuwoom> 전 이만 잠수 ^^ 누워서 치려니 허리가 아파서 ;;
<han9k> 쉬세요
<imsu> han9k: 쩝 잘못된 정보 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 아 역시 난 똑똑해 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> bundo님 토론 글타래 열었습니다. http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15502
<han9k> 아하 /mode imsu -o
<imsu> 아니요 임수와 -o 를 바꾸세요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> 근데 mode 하면 어떻게 되나요?
<bundo> jincreator1 전에 토론은 무시하고 ?
<bundo> 새부대에 헌술을 ?
<jincreator1> 결정적으로 담당하는 패키지 이름(글 제목)이 바뀌었더군요.
<han9k> mode하면 방장 권한 실행하는 걸껄요?
<bundo> 알아서 하세요 그러면 반응 없을테니
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 그럼 글에 링크를 걸어놓겠습니다.
<imsu> jincreator1: 전 그림하고 똑같이 나오는데유 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> 역시 10.10에서는 모두가 겪는 문제인 것 같습니다.
<imsu> 아~ 난 영문판이구나 쩝;;
<jincreator1> ??? 영문판이면 그림과 달리 Dejavu Sans도 글자가 깨끗하게 나오지 않나요?
<imsu> 깨끗하게 나오네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죄송합니더 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 전 귀찮아서 영문판 쓰거든요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator1> 전 영어 읽기가 귀찮아서 한글판 사용합니다^^
<bundo> imsu 영어 사용자 모임 가서 노세요 #ubuntu
<bundo> 그방 여자도 많음
<imsu> bundo: 영어가 문제가 아니라 이것저것 만지작 거리기 귀찮아서 영문판 쓰는건데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영문판 + 자판만 한국 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 영문판 쓰는 이들 2월 안에 다 숙청해버려야징
<bundo> 우린 한국어 사용자 모임임
<imsu> 전 이게 더 편하던데~ ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> #ubuntu 사용하면 -ko라는 무려 3글자나 입력을 적게 할 수 있습니다.
<imsu> 해석해야하잖아요 귀찮게 시리 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갸네들 말 우찌 다 해석합네까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 심심한데 한번 가봐야지 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> 아 분도님 그리고 글 수정해서 링크 달았습니다. 글 수정이 올린 후 2시간 이내이니 수정할 부분 또 있으면 알려주세요.
<imsu> 헉 짱골라 말 날왔다;; 정체가 뭡니까 분도님 ㅋㅋ
<han9k> 골룸..;
<bundo> jincreator1 일주일 입니다
<imsu>  #ubuntu 에는 분도님이 안계시는군요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 10일이던가
<bundo> 수정 나중도 가능합니다
<bundo> 그거 고친지 2달인가 ..
<jincreator1> 윽! 죄송합니다...
<imsu> 아 설날에 문어발을 너무 많이 먹었떠니 아직도 이빨이 아프네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator1> 문어발이 아니라 문어다리 아닌가요?
<imsu> 쩝
<imsu> 딴지 거셨으니 넘어가 드리죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이번 뿐입니다 넘어가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<han9k> 웹에서 flash 음성 나오는 것을 wav로 녹음하려는데 잘안되네요..
<han9k> flash 실행되서 음성 나오면 기본 녹음기로 녹음하려는데, input이 마이크로 밖에 안잡혀요 -_-
<bundo> 오대이셔스 써보세요
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 아니 오데써티 던가
<jincreator1> 오대시티죠. 오대이셔스는 재생 프로그램...
<jincreator1> 근데 그런 전문 프로그램을 사용하지 않는 보다 쉽고 간단한 방법은 없나요?
<han9k> audacity (아우다 도시) -_-;
<imsu> 그게 원리가 스피커 통해서 나가는 음을 다시 채서 녹음하는건데
<imsu> 프로그램 있지 않나요?
<han9k> 어떤 프로그램이 그걸 해주는지 몰라서요
<imsu> 저도 듣기만 해서 쩝;
<imsu> 시중에 나와있는 mp3 파일 카페나 이런데서 나오는 대부분이 그 프로그램을 이용한 거라는 사실 밖에는
<imsu> ....
<imsu> 이게 한 2~3년 전 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오대써티서 리눅스에 나는 모든소리 녹음 잘됨
<bundo> MS 는 사운드 포지 아녀 ?
<bundo> 난 사운드 포지 잘 사용했었슴
<imsu> 사운드 포지 , 골드웨이브, 쿨에디터
<imsu> 기타 등등이요
<imsu> 가장 심플한게 골드웨이브용
<bundo> 아녀 가장 심플한건 MS 녹음기 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 쿨에디터가 아니라 쿨에디트고 이게 어도비에 인수되서 어도비 오디션으로 바뀌었다가 CS5에서 Soundbooth로 바뀌었죠 아마...
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator1> 요즘 윈도 사용자들은 곰 녹음기 많이 쓰는 것 같더라요.
<imsu> jincreator1: 오메 단어에 엄청 민감하신 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<jincreator1> 아니 이상하게 전 오타를 보면 바로 보입니다^^
<bundo> imsu 냅뒤요 봄부터 강의 한데요
<bundo> 강의에 발음 중요함
<imsu> 네? 무슨 강의요? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator1> 뭔 강의요?
<bundo> 대학강의
<imsu> 오~~~
<jincreator1> 전 강의를 듣죠...
<han9k> 흠.. 녹음이 안되네요. input 을 마이크에서 스피커로 바꿔야되나봐요
<imsu> 학부생 조교해본 경험밖에 없는 저로서는 쩝;;
<bundo> 근데 무슨 명칭가지고 그리 따지남 jincreator1
<jincreator1> 그러게요.
<bundo> 강의 할거 아니고 들을꺼면서
<imsu> 헙헙
<bundo> 임수는 할꺼임
<bundo> 5월 대세미나에서 ...
<imsu> 명칭이 중요하긴 하지유ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<jincreator1> 그래서 미리 교정해드리는 겁니다. 믿거나말거나...
<imsu> 전 허접이라 쩝;;
<bundo> 면접 아니고 ?
<bundo> 교접도 아니고 허접 ?
<imsu> 교접 좋네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 젓가락질을 잘 못해서 밥을 잘 못먹습니다 흑흑
<bundo> 올해는 교접좀 하삼
<imsu> 교접이라 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> imsu 마우스로 먹으면 됨
<imsu> 웩
<bundo> 내일은 아니 오늘은 일어나 메일좀 써야징
<imsu> 무슨 메일이요?
<bundo> 연애 메일
<bundo> 은 아니고
<imsu> 영어로는 cooledit 이 맞긴 한데 많은 사람들이 쿨에디터로 읽는군요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그릅수 몇게
<imsu> 음~~
<jincreator1> 헉! 그걸 지금까지 찾아보셨습니까!
<imsu> jincreator1: 설마~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jincreator1: 예전에 프로 썼거든요 사운드부쓰인가 뭔가 더 기능이 달라진게 있나 보고 있던 중이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 신호 강한 도둑랜이 끊기고 지금 신호 약한 도둑랜이라 이만 가보겠습니다. 모두 안녕히 주무세요.
<imsu> bundo: 자라 파는 홈페이지 하나 만드려고 하는데 쉽진 않겠죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아니 쉬워
<bundo> 그냥 xe 쓰고
<bundo> 스킨 구해 입혀
<bundo> 그럼 끝
<imsu> 돈주고 사야해유?
<bundo> 아니 홈쳐
<imsu> 음~
<imsu> 아부지가 홈페이지 하나 만들어달래유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<bundo> 에고 허리야
<imsu> 관리도 못할거면서 흑흑
<bundo> 난 드러 누워서
<bundo> 영화나 봐야징
<bundo> 쩝
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> bundo: 홈페이지 하나 구축되면 자라 한마리 보내드리죠 뭐 쿄쿄
<bundo> 크
<imsu> 피빨아 드시는거 아니에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그럼 빨리 만들라고
<bundo> ...
<han9k> 저도 미드 보다가 자러갑니다.
<han9k> 즐거운 주말 보내세요~
<han9k> 음성 tts 저장은 내일로 미룹니다 -_-
#ubuntu-ko 2011-02-06
<bundo> 오오오 shriekout 새해복많이 먹으세요 참복 쫄복
<bundo>  twinsenx
<shriekout> bundo, 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :)
<bundo> twinsenx 새해복많이 먹으세요 참복 쫄복
<bundo> 졸복 인데 발음이 쫄복 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 복지리 복회 복껍질
<bundo> 복튀김 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> IP 하나 선점 하러 나갔다 오셨나 ㅎㅎ twinsenx
<imsu> bundo: 축구하러 오세요 ㅋㅋ 오늘 4시에 경기 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉 어디서 ?
<imsu> 저희 동네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 인조잔디인데 쩝
<bundo> 울동네는 천연 잔디인디
<imsu> 아저씨들 술 좋아라 하심 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 서울 안감 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 천연잔디 비싸유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> bundo: 분도님 저번에 잿빛님 말씀하고 어느정도 관련이 있는거 같은데 우분투 포럼에서도 스터디 모임 같은걸 만들면 좋지 않을까요?
<bundo> 알아서 해보세요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> 축구나 할래유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 오메 커널 스터디 모임을 만들어유~
<imsu> 헉!
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 괜찮네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네 안녕하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 시작은 창대할 지나 끝은 미미하리라...
<HYECKJINKWON> ........
<HYECKJINKWON> 도망가야지 =3=3=3
<imsu> 킁킁
<imsu> 아쿠다 꼬시는 중 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 카카오톡 씹혔다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Seony^Work> imsu, 카카오톡 메시지 한 번만 더 보내줘.
<imsu> Seony^Work: 보냈습니다
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 커널 모임 만들면 오실거임? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 전 하나도 모르는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 으엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 우분투 바탕화면에 호출 글이 떠서깜짝 놀랐어요
<HYECKJINKWON> X_X
<HYECKJINKWON> 해킹 당한 줄 알았자나요!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 누군 알아서 한다고 하나요;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 아무 것도 몰라요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 동참 고고씽 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<imsu> 싫음 말고 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 싫은 건 아닌데;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 지금 당장은 어렵고 시일을 두고 천천히 계획 하는게 어떨까요?
<imsu> 근데 뭐유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소뿔도 당김에 빼라고 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 당장 몇 주간은 개인 적 사정이 있어서 당장 시작하긴 어려워요;;
<imsu> 큭큭 전 백수라 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 젊은 백수면 낫죠 전 늙은 백수라는...
<HYECKJINKWON> 어쨋건
<imsu> 넹 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단은 함께 할 사람들을 모아 봅시다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 저희 둘만 하나요?
<imsu> 모아야 할것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 좀 정체된 느낌이 들어서
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데 커널 공부가 하드코어하다고 들어서;;; 있을지...
<imsu> 뭐하나 같이 만들던지 실력있는 개발자분들이 많을 테니 여쭤가면서 하면 좋지 않을까 싶어서요
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 임수님 말씀도 방법이네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 교재 선정 부터 해야.... 아무것도 없이 시작하기엔....
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님
<HYECKJINKWON> 계세요?
<imsu> 현재까지는 그냥 우분투 설치와 관련된 글들이 많은데(전 설치도 잘 못하지만 ㅠ.ㅠ) 뭔가 시너지 효과를 낼 만한게 없을까 생각하던 차에 그냥 제안해 본거네요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 사용자 모임에 글 한번 올려 볼게요...
<imsu> 그냥 스터디 식이 아니고 주제를 정해서 뭐하나 만들었으면 더 좋을것 같아서요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 그것 좋겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔가 목표를 정해 놓고 하면 좀 더 의욕이 생기겠죠?
<imsu> 뭐 아두이노의 대가(?) 이신 수아파파님도 계시고 홈페이지를 같이 만들던지
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 아직 설치만 하고 활용할 방법을 저같은 초보는 딱히 몰라서요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 문제는 지금은 아무 것도 모른다는 것이니 일단 커널을 공부해서 무엇을 할지 알 수가...
<HYECKJINKWON> 으잉?
<HYECKJINKWON> 커널 공분데요 ㅡㅡ;;
<imsu> 아~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아무거나 전 콜이요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아무거나는 좀....
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<HYECKJINKWON> 사용법은 사용자 모임에서도 얼마든지 가능한데...
<imsu> 일단 무엇이든 주제를 하나 정해서 같이 의견나누고 활기차면 좋지 않을까 생각해서 아무거나라고 흑흑
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 모으기 보다 둘이서 시작 합시다. 시작 하는데.....
<HYECKJINKWON> 목표를 정하기엔 너무도 아는게 없으니 일단은 여기 저기 물어보고 결정 해요.
<imsu> 네 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 인터넷 검색도 하면서 커널 공부로 무엇을 얻을 수 있는지
<HYECKJINKWON> 리눅스도 제대로 모르지만 개인적으로 유닉스 커널을 공부해 보고 싶은데... 걷기도 전에 뛰기 생각이겠죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<imsu> 크크
<imsu> 뭐 간단한 하드웨어에 포팅하고 그러다 보면 많은 공부가 되지 않을까요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 2006년 것이긴 하지만 대략적 방법론을 써 놨네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 구글신이 그냥 찾으시네;
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 어 제 조언은요
<HYECKJINKWON> ?]
<bundo> 마음먹는 사람는 만명입니다
<bundo> 시작하는 사람은 100명이지요
<bundo> 그중 잘 되는 모임이 되는 것은 1개 입니다
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 예... 제 점수는요....
<bundo> 먼 점수 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 으잌 분도님 이셨네
<imsu> 슈스타? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 현재 만명중 두명이겠지요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 너무 무겁게 가진 않을 생각입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 시작 부터 어려우면 포기 할 테니
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<HYECKJINKWON> 어쨋건 임수님 한번 읽어 보시고 생각을 해 봅시다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 참고로 전 프로그래밍에 프 자도 모르고 전산학의 '전'자 도 모릅니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<imsu> 같이 공부하면 되지요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 막히면 분도님 잡고 늘어져야지 ㅡㅡ+
<imsu> 제 생각인데요 막연하게 커널 공부하는것 보다는 무엇을 위한 커널공부가 더 좋을것 같아요
<bundo> 나도 모르는 데 쩝
<bundo> 난 아는거 도 조금이지만 다 까먹고 ... (알콜성 치매...)
<bundo> 좀 공부해서 갈쳐주세요 imsu
<imsu> 헐 뭘 더 바라십니까;; 전 아직 기지도 못하는데 걷고 있는 분도님께 무엇을 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그래도 술취하니 잘 덤비드만
<imsu> 덤벼야 걷기라도 하니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이제 30이다 이거지 ?
<imsu> 으흐흐
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 형이셨네 ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 나이 드립 죄송합니다. (_ _)
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<imsu> 나이만 형 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<imsu> 아는건 개뿔없음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 나이만 성인
<HYECKJINKWON> 아는건 개뿔 없음
<imsu> 따라쟁이시네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 뭘할까나;; 뭘하려고 해도 하드웨어 지식이 있어야 하니 이거원 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 이건 어째 방법론을 볼 수록 오리무중이네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<imsu> 커널포팅이런건 좀 어려워 보이고
<imsu> 커널 포팅해보실래요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> arm 보드에?
<imsu> 저번에 하다가 그만뒀는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 취소취소
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 얼마전에 Andrew Morton 씨에 관련된 포스팅이 있었습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 글쓴이: siabard 작성 일시: 일, 2007/07/01 - 7:59오후
<HYECKJINKWON> http://kldp.org/node/83811 에서 나왔는데 그 중 일부를 인용하자면
<HYECKJINKWON> Quote:
<HYECKJINKWON>     나는 리눅스 커널을 처음 다루기 시작했을 때 버그를 고치면서 커널에 대해 가장 많이 배웠다. 어떤 버그냐에 상관없이 누군가 메일링 리스트에 버그를 보고하면 무조건 재현해 보고 무조건 고치려고 달려들었다. 리눅스 커널 소스코드의 어딘가를 고치는 일은 정말로 많은 지식이 필요하기 때문에 그러한 과정을 거쳐서 리눅스 커널
<HYECKJINKWON> 에 대해 잘 알 수 있게 되었다. 여러분들도 그냥 소스만 보지 말고 알려진 버그를 고치는 일을 통해서 스스로 뭔가 고쳐 보기 바란다. 리눅스 커널에 대해 훨씬 빠르게 전문가가 될 수 있을 것이다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 실제 구동 예를 통해서 하나하나 배워가는 것의 효과가 좋다라는 것 같습니다. 관심있는 분야의 버그와 그에 따른 패치를 바탕으로해서, 필요한 이론을 습득하는 방식이 가장 나을 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 도배 죄송합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<imsu> 이것도 괜찮네요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 댓글 중 하나입니다.
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 일단 하드웨어를 끼고 시작해야하니 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아두이노에 spdif 가 잘 붙는다고 하니 그걸로 일단 시작을 해볼까요?
<imsu> 아무거나 막 얘기해 놓고 하나 잡죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 아두이노가 뭐야?
<imsu> Seony^Work: 마이크로 컨트롤러 중 하나라고 했나? 암튼 그런거요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> arduino
<imsu> 그냥 재미로 램프에 불만 켜 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> http://www.arduino.cc/ 여기 설명이 있네
<imsu> 네 이런거에다가 하나씩 올려봐도 재밌을것 같긴한데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 커널 소스 봐봤자 뭔말인지도 잘 모를테고 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 아... 즐거운 토요일인데 즐겁지가 않네
<imsu> 으흐흐
<imsu> 헤즈님이 디바이스 관련해서 잘하시니 물어봐도 괜찮을거 같고 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 여쭤봐야겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 일요일인데요?
<Seony^Work> HYECKJINKWON, 여기 사는 분들이 다 한국에만 사는 건 아니거든요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 한쿸 아니신가;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 외쿸인!
<imsu> Seony^Work: 외국물 드신 토종 한국인~
<Seony^Work> imsu, 아직도 학원 댕기고?
<imsu> Seony^Work: 네 ㅋㅋ 뭐 어디 딴데 일할데 없나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 울 회사 디자이너 필요한데 ㅋ
<imsu> 디자이너라 하심은?
<imsu> 외국아니에요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 뭐 웹이나...
<imsu> 생각해보니 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 근데 한국사람 원해.
<imsu> 저 웹 하나도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 여기애들 까탈스러워서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 모르면 할 수 없지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아쿠다 웹 잘해요 ㅋ
<acooda> 안녕하세요
<acooda> 꾸벅
<acooda> 하악
<imsu> 방가
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<Seony^Work> 안녕하셋요.
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아쿠다 취직해라 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 꾸벅꾸벅
<imsu> 서니님 회사에 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 꾸꾸 벅
<Seony^Work> imsu, 그냥 잘하는 정도로는 안되고 인디자인 같은 출판쪽 관련도 다를 줄 알아야돼
<imsu> 오메
<HYECKJINKWON> 경력자 구하는 군;;
<acooda> 하악
<acooda> 위치가;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 헠?
<Seony^Work> 하와이요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐
<HYECKJINKWON> ......
<imsu> Seony^
<HYECKJINKWON> 호와이
<acooda> 아 서니님이시구나 안녕하세요
<imsu> Seony^Work: 사양함 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 쿨럭
<Seony^Work> acooda, 아 ㅎㅎ 네.
<acooda> 일거리 찾는 웹디자이너는 있어요
<Seony^Work> 와서 일할 사람이 필요해서요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> acooda: 암튼 야 빨리 뭐할건지 정해 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 나 오락실 하고 있잖아 ;;
<imsu> Seony^Work: 청소는 잘하는데 ㅋㅋㅋ 아시죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> acooda: 아니 스터디 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 아;;
<imsu> Seony^Work: 치약으로 빡빡 닦아 드릴순 있는데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> imsu, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 참고로 제가 말한디자이너 겁나 이뿜
<Seony^Work> 야 그거 치약 우리 때는, 치약으로 침상 닦는 것도 애들 괴롭히는 거라고 그랬어.
<acooda> -_-;
<Seony^Work> acooda, 어제 제 프로필을 이렇게 생긴 사람이 봐줬어요.
<imsu> Seony^Work: 가끔 뭐 군가도 불러드리죠 뭐 (싸비스) ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 링크가... 잠시만요.
<twinsenx> bundo: 새해 복 많이 받으시고 나누세요. 입춘대길 :) 저는 숙제검사 받으러 이제 본가로 가옵니다.
<imsu> acooda: 이제 곧 축구하러 갈 시간이라구 빨리 빨리 정하자 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 웬숙제? ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> acooda, http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/FriFeb42011210948.jpg
<imsu> twinsenx: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 며칠 전에 엘프가 내 프로필을 봐줬어.
<bundo> 헉 숙제 ..?
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> 부럽 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<twinsenx> ㅎㅎ 자식새끼 영어학습 검사 받으러 갑니다 ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 링크 봤어?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 잠 못잘뻔했어 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> twinsenx 하하 네
<acooda> ㅡ.,ㅡ;;
<imsu> 와따 겁나게 이뿌네
<acooda> 저기 취직 할라면 필요한 스킬이......
<Seony^Work> imsu, MicroSoft에서 자기네 프로그램 맘껏 갖다쓰라고 아이디를 하나 줬는데, 문제는 내가 윈도우를 안쓴다는 거야.
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 시간이 점점 지나간다 흑흑
<Seony^Work> imsu, 혹시 최강희 좋아하면 배경화면 하나 줄까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> acooda, 저희 회사요?
<imsu> 최강희 좋아하세요? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 아니 울 와이프가
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 나는 엘프만 좋아해 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저도 엘프 원츄 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu, 혹시 이강희 좋아하면 배경화면 하나 줄까?
<Seony^Work> 근데 아까 사진 같은 그런 엘프는 요즘 시대에 별로 없어.
<Seony^Work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이강희...
<imsu> 이강희는 누구에요?
<bundo> 이강희 = 농구선수
<Seony^Work> 한 발 늦었군. ㅎㅎ
<acooda> 난 우즈벡으로
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 아 저도 미스 우즈벡 하나 고를까봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 며칠 전에는 러시아 요정이 내 프로필을 봐줬는데. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 보고싶으면 스샷 찍어줄께 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 콜콜
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<acooda> 아얄씨가 오덕화 되가고 있어 하악
<acooda> (보고싶은 1人)
<bundo> 엘프 이강희 http://news.jumpball.co.kr/news/view/cd/32/seq/161/page/319
<Seony^Work> 헛... 저장을 안해서...
<Seony^Work> 찾았다..
<imsu> 헉
<imsu> 어머니 농구 ㅋㅋ
<acooda> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DingGGu> iomanip.h 를설치할수있는
<DingGGu> 패키지가 어디있을까요
<Seony^Work> imsu, 스샷 다 찍었어 전송 중이야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 미스 우즈벡과 결혼하려면 돈 많이 줘야 하나요?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 가서 델꾸오면 별로 안드는데, 업체 통하면 많이 들껄.
<Seony^Work> imsu, http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/screenshots/193202052011.png
<imsu> 아 그래요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이건 뭐 엘프 천국이구만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 예쁘지? ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> imsu, 근데 왜 우즈벡인지 알아?
<bundo> DingGGu http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iomanip.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<DingGGu> ȣ출 하려면 '!아이유'를 입력 해주세요.
<bundo> DingGGu 호출꺼요
<DingGGu> ȣ출 하려면 '!아이유'를 입력 해주세요.
<imsu> Seony^Work: 아까 우즈벡 얘기가 나와서요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Work> 그게 아니라, 예쁜 여자라면 다른데도 많은데, 우즈벡 문화가 약간 여자를 경시하다보니까 한국사람이 델꼬오기가 편하지. 우크라이나 이런데는 어림도 없어.
<bundo> DingGGu 호출꺼요
<DingGGu> ȣ출 하려면 '!아이유'를 입력 해주세요.
<imsu> 8출?
<bundo> DingGGu http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iomanip.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=stable&arch=i386
<DingGGu> ȣ출 하려면 '!아이유'를 입력 해주세요.
<imsu> 아 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 암튼 위와 같ㅇ름
<imsu> 저거 광고인듯
<bundo> 암튼 위와 같음
<HYECKJINKWON> 광고임
<HYECKJINKWON> 아 어려베
<HYECKJINKWON> 렵네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<Seony^Work> 광고면 킥밴할까...
<HYECKJINKWON> 방향 조차 정하지 못하겠으니
<DingGGu> 그렇군요
<imsu> Seony^Work: 우즈벡으로 가야겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<DingGGu> 감사합니다
<Seony^Work> imsu, 진지하게 생각한다면 이따 퇴근하고서 얘기하자. ㅎㅎ
<Seony^Work> 난 퇴근준비하러... ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ.,ㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 임수님 취직함?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa?
<bundo> 우분투 한국에 스타디 보다 우즈벡 계모임 만들어야 할듯
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 나도 가야징 가이드로 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 수발들러
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 수발 드는 대신 무료 ^^
<imsu> Seony^Work: 들어가세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 전 그냥 학원에서 일해요 직장 때려치고 흑흑
<HYECKJINKWON> 학원에서 일하면 학원이 직장이죠
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 백수 아니신데 백수신 척하시다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 니
<bundo> 참 학원 어디인감 imsu  ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 슬퍼
<imsu> 쌍문이요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 한달에 50 벌었어요 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 위엄 돋네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 한달에 50벌어요 알바로
<HYECKJINKWON> 취직 해 버리시면 우리 스터딘 뭐가 되나요?
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 토요일에 모임을 가져야죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 니트족 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 우즈벡 계모임 하자고
<imsu> 무조건
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 야호
<bundo> shriekout 매지 포함
<imsu> 우즈벡 계모임 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> imsu  총무
<HYECKJINKWON> 우즈백 계모임 들기위해 막노동이라도 뛰어야겠네
<bundo> shriekout  회장
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<bundo> 나 고문
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON  = 수발
<HYECKJINKWON> 오우 ㄱㅅ
<bundo>  acooda = 회원
<bundo> cuwoom = 예비회원
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오 회장님
<imsu> 큭큭
<HYECKJINKWON> 한국 우분투 모임에 게시판 따로 만들죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 우즈백 계모임 으로
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<imsu> 이히히
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 우리 스터디해서 우즈벡 갑시다!!!!
<bundo> shriekout = 매지구름= 김진철 = 한국우분투우즈벡계모임
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> shriekout = 매지구름= 김진철 = 한국우분투우즈벡계모임 회장
<shriekout> 페북에 만들까요? ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 임수님 취직 하실 거면서 스터디를 어떻게 ㅡㅡa
<bundo> shriekout 김프에 서브로 만드세유 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 저요? 취직안할건데요 ㅋㅋ
<shriekout> acooda님에게 조르기 했는데... 안 사주시네 =33
<imsu> HYECKJINKWON: 취직할거면 회사를 왜 때려쳐요 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<bundo> http://ozbekiston.gimp.kr
<HYECKJINKWON> 호와이 간다고 하는거 아니셨나요?
<imsu> 에이 어떻게 가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 영어도 못하는데 ㅋㅋ
<cuwoom> 예비회원.... ;;; 우주벡이면.... 어여뿐 처자도 얻을수 있는지;; 예비회원은 안되나
<HYECKJINKWON> 예비 회원은 연애만
<HYECKJINKWON> 정회원만이 결혼 할 수 있음
<HYECKJINKWON> 응?!
<bundo> cuwoom  지금처럼 살면 곧 회원 됨 걱정 마슈
<cuwoom> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 다들 우즈벡엔 관심 없으시고 여성에게만 집중 하시는 군요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 우즈벡을 사랑합니다.
<cuwoom> 왜 사랑하세요?
<bundo> 우분투 우즈벡 모임하고조인 할깡?
<HYECKJINKWON> 김태희가 소를 키우니까요.
<imsu> 전 이제 축구하러 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 다녀오세요.
<imsu> 넵
<HYECKJINKWON> 스터디 방향을 잡을 수가 없네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<cuwoom> 여성에게만 집중한다더니....;;
<cuwoom> 우주벡 스터디??
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 킴태희가 소를 몰아서 우즈벡을 사랑 한다 했지 김태희를 사랑한다 하지 않았습니다.
<bundo> 헉 https://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-uz/about  멤버 2
<shriekout> HYECKJINKWON, 김태희 보다 소!
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 소를 키우니까 ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡb
<HYECKJINKWON> 내가 안키워도 됨
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 저는 보헤미안이니까요
<cuwoom> 우주백 남자들은 뭐해요? 같이 안 키워요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 방금 오즈벡 가입
<HYECKJINKWON> 안함
<shriekout> 오... 보헤미안!
<shriekout> 보헤미인으로 읽었... ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 오즈벡 사진이라고 나오는거 보면 대부분 여성의 일하는 모습만 나옴
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<HYECKJINKWON> 아무래도 남자는 놀고 먹는 듯
<HYECKJINKWON> 사자의 세계
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 자유로운 영혼~
<HYECKJINKWON> 응?! 그룹신고 하기가 잉네?!
<HYECKJINKWON> 그룹은 스팸일 뿐입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 	이 그룹에 증오성 또는 폭력적 콘텐츠가 포함되어 있는 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예: 반유대주의 콘텐츠, 인종주의적 콘텐츠, 폭력적 행동을 유발할 수 있는 소재
<HYECKJINKWON> 	이 그룹에 불법 포르노가 포함되어 있는 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 	이 그룹에 수많은 개인정보 또는 비공개 정보의 게시물이 포함되어 있는 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예로는 신용카드 번호, 개인식별번호, 목록에 없는 집주소 등이 있습니다. 이메일 주소와 성명은 개인정보로 간주되지 않습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 	우리나라에서는 불법인 페이지입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 	기타
<HYECKJINKWON> 어느 걸 선택 해야 맞는 걸까요?
<bundo> 봐요 헛소리 하니깐 전부 개부시하지 !
<bundo> 봐요 헛소리 하니깐 전부 개무시하지 !
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전부 썰렁해서 떠나간듯
<bundo> 에고 나도 나가 봐야징
<cuwoom> 너무 길고 무슨 말인지 몰라 대답할수가 없네요 ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 으헝헝
<HYECKJINKWON> 역시 드립은 짧게 해야
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<LyukO> 아이폰 ssh클라이언트중 한글클라이언트없나요
<jm7004kim> 안녕하세요 우분투 10.10 글자 깨어지는 현상 해결방법 아시는분좀 알려주세요 자세한 증상은 http://blog.naver.com/jm7004kim/70102413548  링크따라가주세요~
<jm7004kim> 혹시 아시는분 제 블로그에 댓글좀 부탁드립니다~ 지금 접속중인분이 별로 없나보네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<shriekout> jm7004kim, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%EC%9A%B0%EB%B6%84%ED%88%AC+mp3+%EA%B8%80%EC%9E%90+%EA%B9%A8%EC%A7%90
<shriekout> 도망 =33
<HYECKJINKWON> @_@
<HYECKJINKWON> 잡자 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 빈센트 반괭
<HYECKJINKWON> 반 고갱
<HYECKJINKWON> @_@
<han9k> 안녕하세요~
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<han9k> =)
<han9k> 즐거운 연휴도 얼마 안남았네요..
<HYECKJINKWON> 예 하지만 끝이 있어야 시작이 있는 법이라 잔아요
<HYECKJINKWON> 노는 날은 또 옵니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 일주일 뒤에
<HYECKJINKWON> .........
<han9k> 그렇죠.. 즐거운 겨울도 다 갔네요.. 어제부터인가 기온이 영상으로 올라갔어요 ㅠㅠ
<han9k> 기온이 올라가면  애인 손도 못 붙들어주고.. "더워.. 저리가~"하고 -_-;
<han9k> (제가 더위를 탑니다..;)
<bundo> 엥 han9k
<bundo> han9k  = 블루터스 임 ..쩝
<bundo> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bundo> 에휴 일요일 심심 함
<bundo> 어 썰렁한 농담  했나 ..쩝
<han9k> 네? ㅎㅎ;
<han9k> 이해 못하고 있어요 ^^;
<han9k> 제 노트북은 블루투스가 없어서.. =_=;
<bundo> 시저 & 블루터스
<han9k> 저 도마 시켜주세요
<bundo> 토마스 로  영어 발음 하죠 ?
<han9k> 아.. 그렇죠?
<bundo> 예전 신학교 농담중에
<han9k> 아버지 세례명이 토마스입니다
<bundo> 구워 먹을 고기 가 크면
<bundo> 도마 인 친구바라보며 "너 필요하다 " 하고 농담 하죠
<bundo> 신학교 조크
<HYECKJINKWON> ...........
<han9k> 이해 못하고 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 마르꼬 = 말구
<HYECKJINKWON> <bundo> 전부 썰렁해서 떠나간듯
<HYECKJINKWON> <bundo> 전부 썰렁해서 떠나간듯
<bundo> 베네딕도 = 분도
<han9k> <-말세로
<HYECKJINKWON> 우하하하
<HYECKJINKWON> 오늘을 기다렸다.
<han9k> 말세로다 말세(로) -_-;
<bundo> 프란치스크 = 방지거
<bundo> 오늘 살레시오회에서
<bundo> 연락 왔네요
<han9k> 뭐라고 왔나요?
<bundo> 이태리 있을때 나에게 질문한분인데
<bundo> 한국왔데요
<han9k> 오?
<HYECKJINKWON> 이태리!!
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 모델의 나라
<bundo> 아마도 한국에서 청소년에게 우분투 교육 ?
<han9k> 라틴어로 서로 대화하실리는 없ㄱ..;
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 받을 사람이 있을랑가
<han9k> 요즘 방학이라 영어 캠프는 하던데요
<bundo> 거기 직업 훈련원 비슷 운영하거든요
<han9k> 아하
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ.,ㅡ
<han9k> 우분투 교육 좋죠. (왠지 OS가 아니고 우분투 정신 같은데요?)
<HYECKJINKWON> 나눠 쓰세염 'ㅅ' 그리고 지갑을 공유합니다
<HYECKJINKWON> ............
<bundo> http://ibosco.net/
<HYECKJINKWON> 어엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 종쿄
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<han9k> 오잉? 성인인가봐요.. 1800년대 분인데
<HYECKJINKWON> -_-?
<bundo> 왜 울지마 톤즈 에 신부님도 살레시오회 신부입니다
<han9k> Saint Giovanni Bosco라고 나와서요..
<han9k> 네
<han9k> 어제 못봤네요
<bundo> 살레시오회 = 수도회
<han9k> 10시에 했다는데 졸았어요 -_-
<bundo> 쩝 역시 "그리고 깨어 우분투 못하느냐!" 군요
<han9k> 우분투 하다가 졸았어요 -_-ㅋ
<bundo> 참 han9k 님 나 화요일쯤 나가려고 합니더
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 내일  좀더 집에서 딩굴 딩굴하고
<han9k> 저 화요일도 나올까요?
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 올만에 우리집 내일 조용해요
<bundo> 으하하 애들 개학 ~~~~
<han9k> 푹 쉬세요
<han9k> 원래 개학전에 밀린 일기쓰고 탐구생활하고 바쁘던데..
<bundo> 코분투 전시한거 조금 더 손봐야죠 화요일쯤
<han9k> 네
<bundo> 우리애들은 몸으로 때웁니더
<han9k> 하하
<bundo> 역시 아빠 닮아서 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 숙제 하나도 안했음 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 전시 한거 또 뭐 바꾸시려구요? 다 됐는줄 알았는데요
<han9k> 헉 -_-
<bundo> 아 설정 조금 만져 주려고요
<han9k> 집에서 원격으로 하세요 ㅋㅋ;
<bundo> 참 울집 TV 도 1920*1080 됨
<bundo> 거기 포트 다 막혔어요
<bundo> 쩝
<bundo> 5900 안 될꺼임
<han9k> 흠..
<bundo> 혁진 님 질문올렸네
<HYECKJINKWON> -_-V
<bundo> 저거 CD 롬 불량임
<HYECKJINKWON> ......
<cuwoom> 전시되어 있는게 있나요? 구경하러 가야 겠네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 감사합니다.
<bundo> 레코드 어디 꺼에요?
<han9k> 네 전시 시작했습니다
<HYECKJINKWON> Imation
<bundo> 아니
<bundo> 레코더
<bundo> LG ? 삼순 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 삼수니
<han9k> =_=?
<bundo> 리눅스는 삼순 지원 안해요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ;;
<han9k> 설마요..
<HYECKJINKWON> 갑자기 이래서
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<bundo> 리눅스 하드웨어 지원 목록 보세요
<bundo> 삼순이 없심
<bundo> 엘지 있음
<HYECKJINKWON> 역시 자유소프트웨어 연합회도 돈성은 싫어하는군
<bundo> 네
<cuwoom> 현진님?? 제 친구 이름하고 같네요;; 흔한 이름은 아닌것 같은데요
<han9k> 혁진님?
<HYECKJINKWON> 흔하던데요ㅡㅡa
<cuwoom> 오타 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 저 알바 할 때도 동명 봤음
<bundo> 원씨에요 ?
<han9k> 권;
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> 아 권이구나
<han9k> 분도님 성폭행 =ㅇ=
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 제 닉이 제 이름입니다.
<bundo> 권혁진
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 강조 안하셔도...
<han9k> 원혁징크도 아니고 -_-;
<bundo> 난또 원혁징 이라고 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ_ㅡa
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 그거임 ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 고등학교 친구도 권혁진 있어요~~ ㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 성폭행 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> ........
<han9k> 저도 동창 이름이 권혁진있습니다 ^^;
<bundo> cuwoom 화요일 놀라 오세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 대화가 어쨰;;
<bundo> 우동 또는 라면 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 우동
<cuwoom> 또 권혁진 이라는 이름의 친구를 두신분 없나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> U-dong
<han9k> 할매국수집도 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;;
<han9k> 잔치국수 괜찮더라구요 (배가 금방 꺼지지만..)
<HYECKJINKWON> 잔치국수 먹을 때는 엄청나게 배부른데...
<HYECKJINKWON> 꺼지기는... 금방
<HYECKJINKWON> 이유가 뭐죠;;
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<han9k> 저도 알고 싶어요;
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;;;
<bundo> 잔치 끝나서 그런거죠
<han9k> 하하
<HYECKJINKWON> 적절 하네요.
<bundo> 차참 저결혼때는 국수 했어요
<bundo> 2800그릇 나갔심 OTL ....
<han9k> 헉?!
<bundo> 신랑 = 2400
<han9k> 많이오셨나봐요.. 저는 많아야 60명 생각했는데 -_-
<bundo> 신부 = 300
<cuwoom> 그만큼 수입도 많았겠네요
<bundo> 집샀음
<bundo> ^^;
<han9k> ㅎㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 그리고 컴 사고요
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그때 돈으로 컴샀네요 ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 화요일 뭐 하나요?
<bundo> 아 별고 없고 나 화요일에 나가려고요
<bundo> 코분투 전시된거 좀 만져 보고
<cuwoom> 아... 함 놀러 가겠습니다. ^^
<bundo> 코뷴투 만드는법 조금 설명해보려고요
<han9k> 좋죠
<bundo> 학생이 1명이면 갈쳐 주는 사람 재미없어서
<han9k> 어떤 사람들은 물고기를 좋아하지만 저는 물고기 잡는 법을 더 좋아합니다 ^^
<bundo> cuwoom 도 부르는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<cuwoom> 엇! 학생들이 막 오는 건가요?
<cuwoom> 여학생?
<HYECKJINKWON> 저는 물고기 잡는 법도 물고기도 좋아합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 여학생일리가..
<HYECKJINKWON> 공고생들이겠죠
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> 참 꿈도 큰 꾸움
<han9k> 저는 졸업한지 되서 학생 아닌데.. 누구 또 오시나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 여학생들은 아이돌 준비하느라 바쁨
<bundo> 코분투 배울땐 학생이죠
<han9k> 아네 ㅎㅎ;
<bundo> 한 1시간에서 1시간 반 같이 해보자고요
<han9k> 금방이네요?
<han9k> 그.. 여중에서 교육하실때처럼 진도 너무 빨리 나가지 마시구요 =_=;
<han9k> 교과서에도 없던 급조 내용...;
<bundo> 나머지 50시간은 집에서 ...
<cuwoom> 여중?!?!?!?!?!?!?
<cuwoom> 여학교에서도 교육 하셨었었었었어요?
<bundo> 네
<bundo> 학교서 담배 못핌 쩝
<bundo> ....
<cuwoom> 몇시쯤 해요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 우오오
<HYECKJINKWON> 여학교에서 강의1
<bundo> 어 꾸움 오면 ... ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 코분투 팀에 지원하고 싶습니다.!!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 수발로
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;
<cuwoom> 코분투에는 unzip-k 명령어만 적용 되죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> man
<bundo> 그게 말에요
<bundo> 제가 unzip 패치 안한 이유와 같아요
<bundo> 코분투는 kozip 스크립만 있음
<han9k> 흠? unzip-k 1.0 인가 나온것 같은데 코분투 ppa에는 0.7이 있네요;
<han9k> 저녁 먹었떠니 또 눈이 솔솔~ =_=
<cuwoom> 저 1.0 설치했는데 리눅스에서 압축한건 막 깨져서 다시 되돌렸어요 ㅠ
<han9k> 과식과 잠으로 두달 다이어트 한거 설 한번 지냈더니 원상복귀했네요..
<cuwoom> 벌써 저녁 드세요? 저 점심 먹은지 얼마 안됐는데;;
<han9k> 점심 안먹어서요 ^^;
<han9k> 1.0에서는 문제 있나요??!
<cuwoom> MS에서 압축한건 잘 되는데 반대로 리눅스에서 압축한건 깨져버리게 되요
<han9k> 하하
<han9k> 알로하 Seony님
<Seony> han9k: 안녕하세요 :)
<han9k> =)
<Lyuso2> 안녕하세요. =)
<han9k> 요즘 카라칼 타고 다니시나요?
<han9k> 드레이크 타기에는 너무 이르신것 같아서요 ^^;
<Seony> 배틀크루저 탈 준비가 다 끝난 상태에요 ㅎㅎ
<han9k> 와
<Seony> 근데 요즘 바빠서 게임은 못하고 스킬만 찍고있거든요...
<han9k> 네.. 찍기만 해도 되니까 부담 없고 좋죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Lyuso2, 안녕하세요 :)
<Seony> 네. 그렇긴 해요. ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 무슨 겜이길래 드렉끼랑 베틀크루저 이야기가 나오나요?
<Lyuso2> eve online
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 최고에요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> Seony, 한글 타자 연습기 그거 잘 되고 있나요?
<Seony> shriekout: 무슨 한글타자연습기요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ.,ㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<HYECKJINKWON> 이브 온라인;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 리눅스용 한글타자연습 없나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<shriekout> Seony, http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=76006#p76006
<shriekout> 이글 적으신거 아닌가요
<Seony> 제 닉넴은 Seony에요 ㅎㅎ
<shriekout> 아.. 그렇군요 실수 :)
<Seony> 아... 오늘은 엘프님이 내 프로필 또 안봐주나.. ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 근데 그  사진이 꼭 본일 일거란 증거는 없자나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<Seony> 그런 사진이 여러 장 있으면 본인이 맞겠죠. ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭐 상상만으로도 행복하니까 이쯤 하죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 근데 남의 일이라 샘나네요
<Seony> 샘날 게 뭐 있어요. 그냥 프로필만 봤다는 것 뿐인데요 ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 그래도요 인간이 아닌 엘프에게 관심을 받다니....
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<Lyuso2> .......
<Lyuso2> ;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> ??
<HYECKJINKWON> 이브 이거 리눅스에서도 할 수 있나요?
<Seony> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 오우
<HYECKJINKWON> 쇼킹한데요?
<Seony> 홈피 가시면 클라이언트 있어요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 근데 현질 해야 하는 겜 처럼 보이네요>?
<Seony> 참고로 전세계 동일 서버에요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 프리겜이아니라
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 트래픽!!
<HYECKJINKWON> ㄸ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㄷ ㄷ ㄷ
<Seony> 현질은 거의 안할텐데요...
<HYECKJINKWON> ?
<Seony> 현질보단 해적질이... ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 계정 끊어야 하는거 아닌가요? WoW처럼
<Lyuso2> 계정이 필요하지요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 그걸 현질이라 표현한 겁니다.
<Seony> 네... 그렇군요
<Lyuso2> 네...
<Seony> 이브 온라인 시작하고 제일 놀란 게, 3D로 우주지도 볼 때... ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<HYECKJINKWON> 그래서 타임 쿠폰이 얼마 입니까?한화로
<Seony> 달러로 14불이니까, 한화로는 한 17,000원쯤 하지 않을가 싶네요.
<Seony> 요즘 환율이 얼만지 잘 몰라서요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 엌
<HYECKJINKWON> 비싸
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<Lyuso2> 게임이 비싸죠.
<HYECKJINKWON> 체감 속도는요?
<Seony> 저는 그 정도면 싸다고 생각하는데...
<HYECKJINKWON> 렉 많지않나요?
<Lyuso2> 으음..... 사양이 약간 높은데
<Seony> 랙은 거의 못느끼겠던데요...
<Seony> 사양도 낮고...
<Seony> 한 3천명 모이는 대규모 전쟁은 당연히 랙이 생기겠지만...
<Lyuso2> 최소한 코어 시리즈의 CPU 가 요구되긴 하더라구요.....
<Lyuso2> 항해만 할려고 해도. =_=
<HYECKJINKWON> 스샷이나 보면서 상상의 나래나 펼쳐야 겠네요.
<Lyuso2> 좋은 개임입니다. 비싸지만, 비싼 값을 해요. =)
<Lyuso2> 만족스럽다고 할까요?
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 유튜브 가면 영상 많은데요, 참고로 모든 영상이 실제 게임과 똑같아요. 그러니까 실제 게임으로 동영상을 만들었단 얘긴데요, 한 번 보세요. 못믿을만한 수준이에요..
<HYECKJINKWON> 옙
<Seony> Lyuso2, 모 커뮤니티에서는 셀러론에서도 충분하다던데요.
<Seony> 뭐 솔직히 충분하진 않겠지만...
<Lyuso2> 제 경우에서는 펜티엄 4에 7300LE 인데.... 충분하지 않더군요..
<Seony> 저 때문에 이브 시작한 아는 동생놈 노트북이 셀러론인데, 옵션 다 끄고 그냥저냥 하더라구요...
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요...
<Lyuso2> 네.......
<Lyuso2> 옵션.....크윽.....
<HYECKJINKWON> 타협의 게임
<HYECKJINKWON> 마치 Home World 같네요.
<Seony> HYECKJINKWON: 유명한 동영상이에요. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKy09m_RjEU
<Seony> 참고로, 컬러로 나오는 모든 우주화면은 실제 화면...
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐퀴
<HYECKJINKWON> 쩌네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 여러분 안녕히 주무세요
<acooda> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<shriekout> 오오... 프로필 사진 잘 나온 acooda 님이다 :)
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다. 꾸벅
<jincreator> 5분 41초만에 응답이!
<HYECKJINKWON> ...
<acooda> shriekout: 안녕하세요. 프로필 사진 잘 나온 acooda입니다, 꾸벅
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 프로필 사진 잘 나오신 아쿠다님이시군요 잘 부탁드립니다. 꾸벅
<HYECKJINKWON> 근데 잘 나온 프로필 사진 어디서 보나요?
<shriekout> http://www.facebook.com/acooda
<shriekout> =33
<HYECKJINKWON> 오노!
<HYECKJINKWON> 성식이형?
<HYECKJINKWON> 시경유?
<HYECKJINKWON> 혹시 성시경 씨세요?
<acooda> 하악
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 죄송 합니다. 너무 비슷한 느낌이라
<acooda> 참고로 실물이 더 멋짐 =33
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 멋질 듯
<HYECKJINKWON> 다음 Off엔 꼭 참석해서 실물 비교를 해야........
<acooda> 씨익
<shriekout> 냥냥
<acooda> 오프모임 항상 환영해요 :)
<shriekout> 프로필 사진과 대조해야 =3
<acooda> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 사진 인화 必
<acooda> -_-쿨럭
<shriekout> 사람은 3번 태어난다죠
<shriekout> 어머니에게서 한 번
<shriekout> 성형으로 한 번
<shriekout> 포토샵으로 한 번 =3
<acooda> 우와 -_-
<bundo> 끙
<bundo> shriekout 스시 줭
<bundo> 안주하게유
<shriekout> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 여자 포갠여자 스시
<bundo> 아니
<shriekout> 저도 입맛만 다시고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 여자 포갠 남여자 스시
<bundo> 여자 포갠 남자 스시
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 알콜 섭취 하신 듯
<jincreator> 그게 뭐에요?
<HYECKJINKWON> language-support-ko 팩키지 매니저 말고 다른 방법으로 받는 방법 없나요?
<jincreator> launchpad에서 직접 deb 파일로 받는 것도 가능할걸요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 크런치 뱅리눅스 사용하는데 팩키지 매니저에 나타나질 않네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<acooda> 그 패키지에 모가 있는지 모르는 1人
<HYECKJINKWON> 어디로 가요?
<jincreator> 찾는 중입니다. 잠시만요...
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 런치 패드로만 가면 되나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 환영합니다.
<bundo> 도시락사가세요 받침대만 주니깐 런치패드 HYECKJINKWON
<HYECKJINKWON> ...............
<HYECKJINKWON> <bundo> 전부 썰렁해서 떠나간듯
<HYECKJINKWON> 잊지 않고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 근데 이 방법으로 설치하려면 의존성 패키지도 일일이 다 설치해줘야 할 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ+
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 달리 방법이 없어서.... 크런치 뱅 시스템 매니저가 검색을 못하네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 어이가 없는상태
<shriekout> 크런치 뱅 시스템 매니저가 뭐예요?
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 터니널서 펭권 또는 소보는법 아세요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> !!
<HYECKJINKWON> 소!
<bundo> GNU = th
<bundo> GNU = 소
<HYECKJINKWON> CrunchBang Linux package manager요
<bundo> 펭귄 = 리눅
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅇㅇ
<HYECKJINKWON> So
<HYECKJINKWON> Tux
<HYECKJINKWON> 알려주세요.
<jincreator> 분도님 지금 해보았는데 아무 일도 안일어나는데요.
<bundo> ?
<shriekout> 움직이는 기차 보는 법은 알아요 =3
<shriekout> 터미널에서 ls를 쳐야하는데... 잘 못 쳐서 sl을 칠 때를 위한...
<jincreator> 혁진님 그런데 현재 우분투 한글판에는 language-support-ko 패키지가 설치되어 있지 않네요. 다른 한글 관련 패키지가 대신하는 것 같습니다.
<shriekout> sudo apt-get install sl
<shriekout> 터미널에서 sl 실행 =3
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠?]
<HYECKJINKWON> 흠?
<HYECKJINKWON> 터미널에서 SL실행하면 되나요?
<shriekout> sl 프로그램을 먼저 설치하셔야 해요
<bundo> 우선 목장은요
<bundo> ALT +F2 해서 명령어 gegls from outer space
<bundo> 소목장 나옴 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 소 한 마리는
<jincreator> 혁진님 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-ko 밑 패키지 목록에서 이름 옆 화살표를 누르면 밑에 소스 코드 압축 파일과 deb가 뜨니 여기서 받으세요.
<bundo> apt-get moo & sudo rm -rf /etc
<bundo> 소한마리 보기 apt-get moo & sudo rm -rf /etc
<jincreator> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu의 검색창에서 필요한 한글 패키지 이름 더 찾으셔서 같은 방법으로 받으시면 됩니다.
<acooda> bundo: 저같은 유저는 궁금해서 따라해봅니다 ㅡㅡ
<bundo> ^^;
<shriekout> 소는... sudo apt-get install cowsay
<shriekout> cowsay 'hi'
<shriekout> 이러면 소 나옴 =3
<MAD_AK> 저같은 유저는 그거 하나 보려고 우분투 설치합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda> 하악
<shriekout> cowsay -f sheep 'hi'
<shriekout> 이건 양 =3
<shriekout> ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 사실 apt-get 이스터에그보다 aptitude의 이스터에그가 한수 위인데 우분투 최신버전은 안들어가서 보기 힘들다는 게 좀 아쉽죠.
<bundo> aptitude -vvv moo ?
<shriekout> apt-get moo 도 소 나오는군요
<acooda> 이스터 에그도 있었구나 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<MAD_AK> 흠.... 우분투를 쓰면서 가볍게 하려면 역시 xfce밖에 답이 없을까요?
<acooda> 4기가 usb에 kde설치하는중
<acooda> --;
<MAD_AK> 사실은 아치 설치하려다가 부팅도 못하고 있는 바랍ㅁ에;;
<HYECKJINKWON> Error Dependency is not satisfiable: language-pack-ko base
<HYECKJINKWON> 라고나오네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 크런치 뱅에서실행하니까
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<HYECKJINKWON> 어떻게 된거지.
<MAD_AK> 그 패키지가 설치되어 있지 않아서 그런 것 아닐까요?
<jincreator> 그러니까 아까도 말씀드렸다시피 의존성 한글 패키지를 모두 검색해서 받으셔야 할 것 같습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 컥
<HYECKJINKWON> 허
<HYECKJINKWON> 캑
<bundo> 소 3마리 보기 sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo rm -rf /etc && aptitude -vvv moo
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 Ko로 검색하면 나올라나요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<jincreator> 근데 크런치뱅에서는 한글이 안나오나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<MAD_AK> 그러고보니 비슷한 이름이라면 apt-get에서 탭 누르면 목록 뜨지 않을까요?
<MAD_AK> 검색 옵션도 있던 것 같은데 기억이 안나네요;;
<MAD_AK> 그노무 팩맨은 검색 기능이 없어서리....ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> 시스템 패키지 매니저에 혹시 language-pack-ko도 안뜨나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니 남들은 팩키지 매니저에서 다 검색이 되었다고 검색이 되는데 왜 나만 랭귀지 팩이 안뜨나
<HYECKJINKWON> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<MAD_AK> 그렇다면 등록된 미러에 없는것은...아니겠죠? 기본으로 등록된 미러라면 검색이 안될 리가...
<jincreator> 크런치뱅은 패키지 미러 어디 사용하죠?
<jincreator> 아니 이제보니 우분투 기반이라 그냥 우분투 저장소 사용하는 거 아닌가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 정확히는 저도 모르겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그냥 문제 없겠지 하고 받은 거라
<jincreator> 패키지 관리자에서 reload 눌러 패키지 목록을 다시 받아 보세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런 문제일리가.....
<bundo> 소 보여요 HYECKJINKWON ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 지금 소 볼 여유가...
<bundo> 소도 안보이는 리눅스는 쓰기 힘들어요
<bundo> 포멧 하세요
<bundo> sudo foramt c:
<bundo> 헉 오타
<HYECKJINKWON> ...
<bundo> sudo foamat /etc/sda1
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 Tux를 보고싶네요.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 부팅시 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 이젠 속지 않습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<bundo> CPU 갯수  타른 턱스요 ?
<bundo> CPU 머에요
<bundo> cat /proc/capinfo
<bundo> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<HYECKJINKWON> AMD요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ>\>
<jincreator> 그러고보니 크런치뱅이 우분투 기반이라면 한글팩 설치 후 일부 글꼴이 깨지는 문제가 일어나지 않을까 싶네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<bundo> 그니깐 AMD 머 >
<bundo> AMD 486 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭐였더라ㅡㅡ;
<bundo> 자 사진 보면서 골라봐요 http://www.ukcpu.net/Collection/Processors/AMD/x86/80486/Am486.asp
<HYECKJINKWON> 어?
<HYECKJINKWON> 인터넷이 왜일지
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 리붓 좀
<bundo> 토랜트 좀 몇개 끄세요
<HYECKJINKWON> 토렌트 사용 안해요.;
<MAD_AK> 헉 제가 뜨끔하네요;;;
<bundo> 랜 나감
<HYECKJINKWON> 갑자기 브라우저가 안되네
<MAD_AK> 얏옹 너무 받아놓고 있나....ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 공유좀
<HYECKJINKWON> 으잌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 암튼 혁진님
<MAD_AK> 하드 교환하고 공유 함 해볼까요?
<jincreator> 아니 이 사람들이 미성년자가 있는데...
<bundo> 위 링크 사진 처럼요
<bundo> http://www.ukcpu.net/Collection/z-Sold/Processors/AMD/x86/80486/Thumbnails/A80486DX2-66_24361Kb_RevD.jpg
<MAD_AK> 마지막으로 하고 싶은 말은...500g...
<bundo> AMD 는 리눅스 지원 안해요
<bundo> MS Windogs 컴퍼테이블임
<bundo> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> 그래서 펭권 안나옵니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 어쨋건 리붓
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐퀴
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<MAD_AK> 답 안나오는 문제는 윈도우건 리눅스건 재설치가 제맛이죠..
<bundo> CPU 위에 써있구만유
<HYECKJINKWON> 어
<HYECKJINKWON> 다시 시작도 안먹네
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 머여
<jincreator> 전원 버튼 8초간 누르세요.
<bundo> ARM 씨피유 사세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ??
<bundo> 누가 그러는데 안드로이드도 설치 된데요
<jincreator> 안드로이드는 x86도 됩니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 이건 뭐 GUI 완전 메롱 됐네
<jincreator> 근데 여기 혹시 리브레오피스 사용하시는 분 계세요?
<bundo> X86  그럼 396도 되남유 ?
<bundo> X86  그럼 386도 되남유 ?
<bundo> 암튼 ARM 이 좋테요 전력 적게 먹고
<bundo> AMD 비추입니다
<bundo> ARM 추천 꾸욱
<jincreator> 그건 모르겠네요. http://www.android-x86.org/
<bundo> 폰을 어깨에 메고 다니는 사람 모임인가요 ?
<MAD_AK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 아뇨 주로 현재 출시된 넷북에 맞춰져 있습니다.
<jincreator> http://www.android-x86.org/hardware-list
<MAD_AK> 아 갑자기 옛날 폰 광고중에 폰에서 기지국 나오는 장면이...ㅠㅠ
<acooda> arm 쉽게 구입 되나요?
<MAD_AK> 비싸지 않을까요?
<acooda> 급 궁금
<acooda> 다나와 ㄱㄱ
<bundo> ARM 은 병원에서 처방 해주어야 구입 가능합니다.
<MAD_AK> 헉
<bundo> arm 530 참고하세요 http://www.nextnature.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/bionic_arm%28530%29.jpg
<acooda> 일반 씨퓨처럼 다나와에서는 안파나보네요
<bundo> 530 짜리죠 저게...
<jincreator> OEM 업체에 대량으로만 공급하지 않을까요?
<acooda> 아가씨가 이뻤으면 웃었을지도
<acooda> ㅡ.ㅡ
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 게다가 이거 소켓에 끼우는 방식이 있는지 모르겠네요.
<MAD_AK> 아마 arm은 기판채로 팔겁니다...
<bundo> ARM 파워형  http://www.geekologie.com/2010/07/22/die-die-die-1.jpg
<bundo> ARM 미래형 http://www.geekologie.com/2009/02/10/peg-arm-1.jpg
<acooda> 웃어야될지....ㄷㄷ
<acooda> kde용 기본 irc클라 바뀐건가
<acooda> 하악 ㅠ
<bundo> 기판체로 팔면 땜질 필요 하잖아요 MAD_AK ?
<bundo> 울동네 병원은 완성형으로팔아요
<bundo> 갤럭시 탭 이던가 ?
<jincreator> 전국민을 베타테스터로 만들어버린 전설의 제품!
<MAD_AK> 흠.....엄...그런가요?
<MAD_AK> 전에 함 알아보니 프로세서만 따로 팔지는 않길래;;
<bundo> 참 11.04 알파2는 리브레 오피스더군요
<bundo> 이제 리브레도 가더군요 11.04 알파2
<jincreator> 근데 리브레오피스 지금보니 한글글꼴의 경우 글꼴 목록에서 한글이름과 영문이름으로 2번 나오네요.
<MAD_AK> 아직까지는 리브레랑 오픈오피스랑 차이점을 느끼지 못하겠더군요
<bundo> 11.04 에선 좀 달라요
<jincreator> 정식 버전이 출시되도록 한국어 사용자중 아무도 버그를발견하지 못한건지...
<bundo> 아이콘 ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK> 아...아이콘 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 그래도 오라클 마크는 남아있겠지...
<jincreator> 자러갑니다. 안녕히주무세요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 아오
<HYECKJINKWON>  또
<HYECKJINKWON> 당했어
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님 커널 패닉이 뭐에요 ^^
<bundo> 커널이 패닉난거죠
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ
<acooda_> 하악 힘들다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서오세요 꾸벅
<acooda_> 안녕하세요 꾸벅
<HYECKJINKWON> 아까도 인사 했어요 꾸벅
<acooda_> 씨익
<HYECKJINKWON> ;
<acooda_> kde기본 irc바뀜
<bundo> 보통 커널이 부팅 하면서 중요 장치디바이스 못하면 패닉 나는거죠
<acooda_> bb
<HYECKJINKWON> 갑자기 커널 패닉 나는 경우가 있나요?
<acooda_> [URL] http://acooda.com/down/20110207_011514.png
<acooda_> 스크립 잘 댄다 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 스크립을 몰라서 어떤 의미가 있는 스샷인지를 모르겠네요.
<bundo> 갑자기는 커널 패닉 안나고요
<bundo> 뇌 패닉은 갑자기 납니다
<HYECKJINKWON> ....
<acooda_> HYECKJINKWON: irc에 사용하는 스샷찍는 스크립 수정했거든요
<HYECKJINKWON> 일단 포맷하고 윈도로 왔음
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐
<HYECKJINKWON> 플로그래머세요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ.,ㅡ?
<acooda_> 전직 돈사운영자에요
<acooda_> ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ_ㅡa?
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭐죠 그게?
<acooda_> 돈사=돼지우리
<MAD_AK> 저도 궁금하네요 ㅎㅎ
<acooda_> 씨익
<MAD_AK> 아...
<HYECKJINKWON> 아니;;
<acooda_> 아 kde에 오니깐 맘이 편해지네요 ㄴ ㅑ ㅎ ㅑ
<HYECKJINKWON> 돈사 운영하면 프로그래머 할 수 있는 건가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> KDE인데 인터페이스는 g-nome
<acooda_> 아 그렇게 보이나요 ㅎ
<acooda_> kde4.6 계속 못보다가 오늘 처음 봄 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 스크립트는 어떻게 하는 건가요'?
<acooda_> xchat용 http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=29889
<bundo> 수요일 부터 슬슬 추워지는군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 날지 않는 돼지는 평범한 돼지일 뿐이라니..
<HYECKJINKWON> 이제 마지막 한파겠지요
<acooda_> 제발 마지막이길 기원합니다;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투는 DVD 배포 계획 없나요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 일이 너무 커지나;;
<bundo> DVD -R 이 없어유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아뇨 파일로라도 배포 안하시나해서요
<bundo> 근데 그게 어떤 가치가 있을까요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bundo> 인터넷 안되는 상황서.. 어플설치 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 하기사 인터넷만 연결되면...
<bundo> 그래봐야 10/1 도 안되는 우분투 어프,ㄹ일텐디
<bundo> 그래봐야 10/1 도 안되는 우분투 어플일텐디
<bundo> 그거 선정 하기 귀찮습니더
<HYECKJINKWON> 그렇네요
<acooda_> ubuntu mini씨디로 kde설치했습니다. 나도 ubuntu유저?
<acooda_> 하악
<HYECKJINKWON> .......
<HYECKJINKWON> 뭔가 하드코어 유저 느낌이
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> tftp 이용 ?
<acooda_> 걍 12메가 짜리 minimal cd가 있길래;;
<bundo> 아하
<HYECKJINKWON> 12M;;
<bundo> 넷 인스텔
<acooda_> 네
<HYECKJINKWON> 넷 인스톨!
<acooda_> kubuntu설치하면 지울게 너무많아서 걍 mini씨디로 설치해봤어요
<acooda_> 딱 1.9기가 나오네요
<HYECKJINKWON> 이참에 커널만 구하셔서 직접 개발 하시는 것도...
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<acooda_> 4기가 usb에 집어늘라니 귀찮은...
<acooda_> HYECKJINKWON: 그정도 레베루까진 안되요 ㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 아
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 커널 사실래요 ?
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<acooda_> 레베루가 되도 그렇게 까진 하고싶지 않고요 -_-하악
<HYECKJINKWON> 산다고 해도 활용을 못함
<bundo> 싸게 드리죠 같은 인천이니
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<acooda_> 오 인천분이셔요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 얼만지나 들어보죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 인천입니다.
<bundo> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.37.tar.bz2
<bundo> 500원 만 내세요 소스입니다
<acooda_> 선다운 후결제?
<acooda_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ?
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데.....
<HYECKJINKWON> 이거.....
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 커널 Org에서 무료 배포 하는거 아닌가요?
<HYECKJINKWON> 왠 500;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님이 개발 하신건가요? ㅡㅡa
<bundo> 아뇨 제가 후킹한주소에요
<HYECKJINKWON> 헐 퀴
<bundo> 원래 만원 입니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<bundo> 학생이세요 ?
<bundo> ㅇㅏ 마져 백수죠
<HYECKJINKWON> 예
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<bundo> 백수는 1000원 입니다
<HYECKJINKWON> 왓!
<bundo> 돈 벌라고 두배에요
<HYECKJINKWON> ........
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 안받았다고 할겁니다.
<acooda_> 전 12개월로 끈어주세요 꾸벅
<HYECKJINKWON> ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 확인 하실 방법도 없으실 테고!!
<HYECKJINKWON> 배를 째시죠
<HYECKJINKWON> ^^
<MAD_AK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저 진짜 배 잘째는데
<bundo> 꼬매기가 부실해서 ...
<HYECKJINKWON> .....
<HYECKJINKWON> 이거 저장 안 되죠?
<bundo> 제가 부검을요 국과수에서 배웠다는거 아닙니꺼 ... 쩝
<HYECKJINKWON> 별로 믿고 싶진않네요.
<MAD_AK> 텍스트는 이쪽에서 상시 저장중입니다...ㅠㅠ
<bundo> acooda_  부평2동 삼능  비구절 뒷산에 또 땅파야 할듯 쩝
<bundo> 비구니 절 아시는 감 ?
<acooda_> 산곡동 철마산기슭에 조용한 기도원은 알아요
<acooda_> 이제 챗팅 로그 안남나요? ubuntu-ko가없네요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1297010593.png
<bundo> 호명사 임
<acooda_> 쿨럭 땅파는거 도와드려야 되나요 ㄷㄷ
<bundo> 그냥  장작하고 휘발유 만 가져와요
<bundo> 일단 땅 녹이게..
<bundo> 문준인 데려오지 마세요
<acooda_> 저희 등유 받아놓고 쓰니 조금만 챙겨가겠습니다.
<bundo> 아이폰 4로 찍으면  였됨
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;;
<MAD_AK> 뭔가 위험한 대화들이 오고가는 듯....
<acooda_> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/02/06/
<HYECKJINKWON> 여기 무서운 곳이네...;;
<acooda_> 웨 ubuntu-ko는 없어요?
<acooda_> 저 주소가 아닌가
<MAD_AK> 이거 캡쳐해다가 신고하면 한건 하는건가요 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<bundo> 내가 쫓자냈음 공식 로그봇 ㅎㅎ
<acooda_> 하..악
<acooda_> 이제 막 떠들어도 되는건가;;;;;;
<bundo> acooda_  올떄 안산서 애 하나 트렁크에 넣어 오기 바람
<bundo> 애 =  MAD_AK
<MAD_AK> !!!
<acooda_> 사진과 전화번호만 남겨주세요 후다는 확실히 따드림
<acooda_> 꾸벅
<bundo> 아 페북하고 포럼에 있음
<HYECKJINKWON> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<HYECKJINKWON> 12개월 무이자 할부 되죠?
<HYECKJINKWON> ㄷㄷㄷ
<MAD_AK> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<bundo> acooda_  http://ubuntu.or.kr/download/file.php?avatar=296_1293167880.jpg
<MAD_AK> 당장 페북으로 가서 사진이랑 전번이랑 지워야겠어요;;;
<bundo> 얼굴 잘 기억해두세요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㄷㄷ
<MAD_AK> 어설픈자는 살아남을 수 없는 우분투 포럼...ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<MAD_AK> 어설픈 자=Me는 이렇게 산화합니다 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 손가락 조심 해야지
<bundo> 참 그리고 저친구는 진짜 사고 크게 친자임
<bundo> 이쁜 처자 아바타로 회원 무지 설래게 함
<bundo> 한 3년 사기침
<HYECKJINKWON> 와우
<MAD_AK> 헉 어떤 분께서 그런 몹쓸 짓을...
<acooda_> bundo: 꼭 트런크에 넣어오겠습니다 불끈
<bundo> 그러다 최근 본인 사진으로 바꾸더라고요
<bundo> 회원 반응 써늘 하죠
<bundo> ....
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MAD_AK> 그러게 어떤 분이실까요...
<bundo> 댓구도 안해줌 ㅎㅎ
<acooda_> 우리 옆동네 사는분이군
<acooda_> 차로 10분거리
<MAD_AK> 그 분 한번 뵙고 싶군요
<HYECKJINKWON> 자 저는 다시 코분투 설치 하러 갑니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> 그런데.....
<HYECKJINKWON> 분도님  다시 커널 패닐 날까봐 겁나요
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡa
<HYECKJINKWON> 10.10이었는데
<acooda_> 커널패닉 쉽게 고치는 방법은 컴터를 교환하시는게 =3=3
<HYECKJINKWON> =3=3
<HYECKJINKWON> 왜 갑자기 안 하던 발작을 하는지...
<HYECKJINKWON> AMD+ATI조합이라 그런가;;
<bundo> 전에 닉이 머였더라 음
<bundo> 닉도 바꾸고 암튼 현재 추적중
<MAD_AK> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MAD_AK> 그러게 누굴까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MAD_AK> 그분 요새 너무 많이 차여서 잠적중이라던데 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 룰루룰루
<HYECKJINKWON> 설치 할 까 말까;;
<bundo> 찼았심
<bundo> 전에 사기 칠때 모습
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1297011462.png
<MAD_AK> !!!!!!
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이모습으로 회원 여럿 설래게 한 사기꾼임
<bundo> acooda_ 꼭 잡아 와요
<MAD_AK> 태연때문에 내가 죽는구나 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 전 10.10 설치 하고 오겠습니다.
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<HYECKJINKWON> 오늘 뵈요~
<HYECKJINKWON> 주무세요.
<bundo> MAD_AK  다 남는다니깐요 어딘가에...
<acooda_> 같은 인물이였음 ㅡㅡ?
<bundo> 저떈 인기 좋았는데 그죠 soulflo
<MAD_AK> 그래도 개인 연락처를 남겨놓지 않은건 다행이군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> acooda_  얼마전 닉바꾸고 변신 했음
<bundo> 1월  범죄자 닉변경 서비스에서 변경했더라고요
<acooda_> 그..그렇군요
<bundo> 증거 : http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=72397#p72397
<MAD_AK> 계정삭제를 고민해봐야겠군요....
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 전에 soulflo 로 살때는 인기 좋았는데... 쩝
<bundo> 헤즈가 답변 잘해주고 ...
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK> 흠...다시 바꿔야 할듯 싶네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<acooda_> 저분 같은동네 분이라 기회되면 밥한먼 먹을라고 했는데 트런크에 넣어가야겠군요 안타까운..
<bundo> ㅎㅎ
<MAD_AK> 안산에서도 몸 사려야 하나요 ㅠㅠ
<bundo> 그래도 포럼 발전에 기여 했음 = 덕후들 같이 노느라 ...
<MAD_AK> 아무래도 안산 주민들도 안가는 곳으로 이사가야 할듯;;
<bundo> 예전 아바타 입니다
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> acooda_ 혹시 또 변신할지 모르니깐
<bundo> 이사진도 가지고 계시셔
<bundo> 포트 안렸나 봐요 파일전송 포트 쩝
<bundo> 이사진도 참고 하세요
<HYECKJINKWON> CD가 뻑이나다니
<acooda_> 끄덕
<bundo> ^^;
<acooda_> 사진은 이뿌네요
<acooda_> 소장해놓겠음 -_-
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅡㅡ;
<HYECKJINKWON> 저도 좀
<MAD_AK> 그냥 태연 검색하면 다 나오는건데 ㅠㅠㅠ
<acooda_> 태연이 이렇게 이뻤구나 하악
<MAD_AK> 소시가 내 사망플래그였을 줄이야...
<MAD_AK> 담번에는 그냥 친척사진을 올려야 할듯;;;
<MAD_AK> (물론 결혼한 사람이지만;;)
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> HYECKJINKWON 파일 받기도 못하면서 왜 사진 달래요 ?
<MAD_AK> 여기서 살아남으려면 500기가를 풀어야 할 듯..
<MAD_AK> 그렇게 필사적으로 모은 것이 다 이럴때 쓰라고 있는 것이로군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서
<HYECKJINKWON> 어서 푸십시오
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<MAD_AK> 일단 하드교체좀 하구요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<MAD_AK> 맛이 가기 직전인 하드에서 빼와야 해서 하드를 사와서 백업해놔야 하거든요 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> ㅜㅜ
<bundo> 헉 내일 봅시더 ^^
<MAD_AK> 물론 자료손실이 있어도 타격은 없습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<MAD_AK> 다시 받으면 되는 거라;
<HYECKJINKWON> 오오오
<HYECKJINKWON> 하드느님
<HYECKJINKWON> AK느님 자비를 +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 근데 이거 대화 기록 구글에 남는 다던데ㅡㅡ;;
<acooda_> 안남아요
<HYECKJINKWON> -_-;;
<acooda_> 좀전에 확인함 하악
<HYECKJINKWON> 하앜
<HYECKJINKWON> AK느님 D-day는 언제임미콰?
<MAD_AK> 에? 무슨 D-day입니까?
<HYECKJINKWON> 음
<HYECKJINKWON> AK님의 하드 대 방출날
<MAD_AK> 글쎄요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HYECKJINKWON> 지금 달밤에 체조 가야 하는데 발표만 기다리면서 가지도 못 하고 있습니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<MAD_AK> 일단 내일 살아있다면 고려해봐야겠죠 ㅠㅠ
<HYECKJINKWON> 오오
<HYECKJINKWON> 그럼 오늘 기다릴겁니다.
<HYECKJINKWON> +_+
<HYECKJINKWON> 코분투 설치 하러 가야겠네요.
<HYECKJINKWON> 이제 맘 편히 잘 수 있겠어요 ^^
<HYECKJINKWON> 안녕히 주무세요.
<acooda_> 흠
<acooda_> kde멈춰버림
<acooda_> 젠장 ㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-30
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹~!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 괜찮으신 거삼 ? 걱정이 많겠삼..
<yemharc> :)
<Seony> yemharc: Triple town 괜찮긴 한데, 이거 전형적인 코인결제형 겜이네요...
<Seony> 제일 싫어하는 종류...
<Seony> 차라리 그냥 $1이든 $2든 돈주고 하나 사는 게 낫지..
<milosz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> Hi
<milosz> ^^
<DarkCircle> 드레이콩은 토요일의 여파가 오늘까지
<DarkCircle> ...
<milosz> 한글이 안되는건가..
<Seony> 잘 됩니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 턴 무제한 제외하고는 딱히 결제 안해도...
<yemharc> 물론 결제하면 그만큼 고득점을 노릴 수는 있죠
<milosz> 이제 재대로 보이네요.. 흐..
<DarkCircle> yemharc 뭐 .. 이런거 말씀하시나보네요 ..
<DarkCircle> 레벨업을 위해서 현질을 하는데 처음엔 조금씩 현질하다가
<DarkCircle> 고렙이 되어갈수록 요구하는 비용의 양을 늘려서 결국 어느정도 고렙이 되면 상향 평준화 (...)
<milosz> 새로 구입할 노트북에 우분투를 사용할 예정인데 혹시 고려해야 할 부분이 있을까요?
<milosz> S모사 노트북은 하드웨어 인식이 잘 안된다거나.. 하는 그런 부분요.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 그렇다기보다 퍼즐게임인데 3개 이상을 모아 하나로 합치는 방식이고
<yemharc> 9칸 정방형 안에 3개가 이어져 있지 못하면 합치지를 못해요
<yemharc> 자연히 하다보면 칸이 점점 줄어드는데
<yemharc> 이때 코인으로 "저기에 놓으면 합쳐진다" 싶은 아이템을 사면 자연히 고득점을 노릴 수 있죠
<yemharc> 근데 딱히 고득점을 노리지 않는다고 하면 그냥 재미로 하기 좋은 게임이에요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 결국은 렙업을 위한 현질이네요
<yemharc> milosz: DELL or HP 제품이면 무난합니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 애초에 렙업같은 개념이 없어서요
<yemharc> 보기에 따라서는 현질 조장 게임이기도 해요
<DarkCircle> 평범하게 렙업을 하고 싶다면 현질을 안해도 되는 =3
<milosz> yemharc 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> 음...... 비쥬얼드 같은 느낌이라 보면 되겠네요
<DarkCircle> 퍼즐의 workflow를 rpg같은 장르에 대입하면
<yemharc> 예를들어서 비쥬얼드에서 외통수가 되었는데 코인으로 보석을 사서 끼워맞출 수 있다....는 느낌?
<DarkCircle> 어쨌든 클리어를 빠르게 하기 위해 현질을 하는건 비슷
<yemharc> 뭐어 목적을 위해 현질을 하게 하는거야 똑같죠
<DarkCircle> 뭐 무지개색 보석을 끼워 맞추면 그게 클리어하려는 보석과 색이 매치가되어서 자동으로 깨지는 ...
<yemharc> .......먹고는 살아야지
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어떤 게임이든 유저들은 아이템을 통해 어떤 현살에서 불가능한걸 해결하는 대리만족 비슷한걸 추구할 수 있을듯
<DarkCircle> 아이템이 전혀 없는 게임이라면 진행속도상 변화라는게 없어서 식상할 수 밖에 없을것
<yemharc> 근데 사실 그런건 업계에서 그럴싸하게 가져다 붙인거고요
<yemharc> 실제로는 "귀찮게 하거나" "지르면 짱쎄짐" 하면 대부분 돈 씁니다 (..........)
<DarkCircle> 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ 중간중간에 일부러 귀찮게 하는걸 슬쩍슬쩍 집어넣어놓고
<DarkCircle> 귀찮은걸 없애려면 돈을 주세요=3
<DarkCircle> ...
<bundo> 하이  ^^;
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<milosz> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요~~
<Seony> yemharc: 두 판 연속으로 하니까 턴이 다 되서 겜을 못하게 되더라구요...
<yemharc> Seony: 네, 그래서 턴제한 없애는거는 사실 게임 하려고 하면 필수에요
<Seony> 계속 하고싶으면 턴을 늘리라는 건데, 차라리 그럴거면 그냥 게임을 돈받고 팔고 편하게 할 수 있게 해주는 게 "저"라는 소비자 입장에서 좋은거거든요...
<yemharc> 필수라기보단... 오래 하려면 필수?
<Seony> 근데 코인 주고 살 수 있는 게, 무제한 턴이 아니라 보너스 턴 아니에요?
<yemharc> 아, 유료템에 보시면 unlimite turn이 있죠 그래서...
<Seony> 무제한도 있나...
<Seony> 아... $3.99 짜리가 있네요.
<yemharc> 네
<Seony> 이게 $3.99짜리 값어치는...
<yemharc> 제가 볼땐 그게 사실상의 어플 가격이네요
<Seony> 아 그냥 딴거 해야겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 저는 다른건 둘째치고 시간제한 안 두는 느긋한 퍼즐게임을 좋아해서요
<yemharc> 요새는 대부분 타임어택 방식이라 별로 제 취향엔 할게 없네요
<Seony> Amazing breaker도 시간제한 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 장르가 퍼즐이 아니니까요 (?!)
<Seony> Amazing breaker 정도의 퀄러티와 난이도, 그정도 수준의 재미에 $0.99면 정말 환상적인 가격인데... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 3.99는 고민 좀 해봐야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> Movist도 $5라서 고민 중인데...
<yemharc> movist라면 그 동영상 플레이어 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네
<Jong> hi
<North> HDD primary에서 10.04 LTS로 업그레이하다가 실패해서 HDD secondary를 HDD primary로 바꾼 후 8.04를 설치했습니다.
<North> 현재의 HDD secondary를 Gnome partition Editor로 포맷을 했습니다
<North> 문제는 볼륨을 마운트 할 수 없다는 것입니다.
<North> 어떻게 해야 될지 모르겠네요.
<Seony> 그런 경우는 에러메시지부터 올리시는 게 순서입니다.
<North> 에러메시지가 불륨을 마운할 수 없다는 것입니다.
<Seony> 그냥 그게 다에요?
<North> 굵은 글씨 "Unable to mount location"  안굵은 글씨" Can't mount file 입니다
<Seony> 입력하신 명령어는요?
<North> 명령어를 입력하지 않았습니다
<North> 바탕화면-컴퓨터를 보면
<Seony> 아... 그냥 화면에서 마우스로 하신걱ㄴ요
<North> 네 맞습니다
<North> 파일시스텀, 씨디롬 드라이브, SCSI Drive 이렇게 보입니다.
<Seony> 음... 이 경우는 fdisk 들어가서 봐야할 거 같은데요.
<Seony> 일단,
<Seony> 1. 첫번째 하드에서 업글실패해서
<Seony> 2. 첫번째 하드를 두번째 하드로 만들고,
<Seony> 3. 두번째 하드를 첫번째 하드로 변경,
<Seony> 4. 첫번째 하드에서 8.04 설치 후
<Seony> 5. 두 번째 하드를 포맷.
<Seony> 맞죠?
<North> 네
<Seony> 그럼 첫번째 하드는 이상이 없는 거구요?
<North> 네
<Seony> 어차피 포맷을 하신거니까, 그러면 두번째 하드만 다시 포맷하면 되겠네요.
<North> 여러 차례했는데요..
<North> 방법이 틀렸을까요? ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 그랬을 수도 있지만, 자세한 건 fdisk로 봐야알 거 같아요.
<Seony> 뭐 partition id라던가 하는 것도 봐야하고...
<North> 엄..........fdisk를 어떻게 보며, 무엇을 확인해야 하는지 알려주실 수 있나요?
<Seony> 일단은, pri, sec 하드의 장치명과, 파티션 내역 및 파티션 ID를 확인해야하거든요.
<Seony> 장치명이라는 건, /dev/sda, sdb 이런 걸 의미하구요,
<Seony> 파티션 내역이란, 파티션이 어떻게 나뉘어져있는지,
<Seony> 파티션 ID란, 나뉘어진 파티션이 어떠한 타입으로 포맷이 되어있는지를 의미합니다.
<Seony> 별거 없구요, fdisk에서 p 명령어만 치면 다 나와요
<North> 터미널에서 fdisk p라고 치면 p를 열수 없다고 하는데요.
<helpusgod> 안녕하세요
<Seony> fdisk의 사용법을 먼저 보셔야하는데요, 기본적인 사용법은 fdisk 장치명입니다.
<Seony> helpusgod: Hi
<helpusgod> 혹시 코드블럭 쓰시는 분계신가요?
<Seony> 저는 잠시 샤워하러...
<North> 내일 다시 fdisk와 파티션 공부 좀 해보고 다시 여쭈러 오겠습니다
<naljebii> 하이
<naljebii> 인코딩 달라서 안보이려나
<naljebii> hello
<milosz> naljebii 잘보이네요
<naljebii> 여기는 사람이 있구나
<DarkCircle> naljebii 오랜만에 뵙습니다. (_ _)
<DarkCircle> am0c / 퍽!
<DarkCircle> Seony / 방에 봇 들여다 놓을까요?
<Seony> DarkCircle: 네. 제 권한으로 일단 그냥 해보죠.
<DarkCircle> 인클봇 같이 이상한 기능 막 들어간거 말고 우분투 방에만 필요한거 몇개 짜다놓는식으로요 :D
<am0c> ChanServ: hello
<DarkCircle> ChanServ : 벅벅
<Seony> DarkCircle: 다만 개인적으로 부탁드린다면,
<Seony> 제가 봇 빼달라고 부탁드리면 바로 빼주세요.
<naljebii> 기계공학 책 추천좀 해줘요
<DarkCircle> 네 :D
<DarkCircle> 아...
<DarkCircle> 제가 명령 하나를 몰래 넣어드릴께요
<DarkCircle> 써니님만 쓸 수 있게 코딩을 살짝 해서
<Seony> 아 넵. 그게 좋겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 제가 없는 동안에도 봇이 알아서 나가게
<DarkCircle> 일단 이 방에 필요하겠다 싶은 기능이 무언지를 파악해야 하는데
<DarkCircle> 제가 확보한건 우분투 검색패키지랑 날씨 정도?
<DarkCircle> 검색패키지-> 패키지검색
<Seony> 사실, 쿼리 넣어서 쓴다는 전제 하에서는 이것저것 많이 있어도 좋다는 게 제 의견입니다.
<Seony> 즉, 자기가 필요하면 쿼리로 혼자 조용히 쓰시고 여러 사람들 대화하는데 방해하지 않도록이요...
<DarkCircle> 쿼리를 넣는다라 ... 네 그러면 그렇게 해보도록 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 이거야 뭐 개개인의 노력 여하에 달린 것이니...
<Seony> 암튼, 여러가지 기능 많이 있어도 됩니다. 규칙에 넣으면 되니깐요
<DarkCircle> 쿼리로만 쓸 수 있게 가공해볼께요 :D
<DarkCircle> 굳이 규칙에 넣지 않아도 될 정도로요.
<Seony> 넵. 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 다 되면 넣기 전에 말씀드려보고 채널 따로 만들어서 몇몇분이랑 같이 테스트를 해본 다음에
<DarkCircle> OK사인이 떨어지면 이곳에 넣어보는걸로 하겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵. 언제든지 말씀주세요
<DarkCircle> Seony / 음 기능들을 조금 수정하다보니까 이런게 있는데요
<helpusgod> 혹시 코드블럭으로 c++코딩에 대해서 아시는 분 계세여?
<DarkCircle> 최근에 들어간거거든요.
<DarkCircle> 채널에 누군가가 URL을 뿌리면 여기서 title을 끄집어다가 무슨 페이지인지 채널에 뿌려줍니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 일종의 preview와 같은 기능을 할 수 있죠 .
<DarkCircle> 누군가가 네이버 url을 뿌린다. 그러면 네이버 URL로 들어갔을때 브라우저 제목표시줄에 뜨는 제목 스트링을 봇이 잡아서 URL에 대한 설명을 할 수 있습니다. :D
<DarkCircle> 이런 기능 같은 경우는 msg로 처리하기가 힘들게 되는데 빼버리는게 좋겠죠?
<DarkCircle> helpusgod / http://pluspsh.blog.me/90087548240 ??
<Seony> url을 뿌려주는 건, 어차피 여기서 우리도 많이 하고있는 기능이니 어떻게 구현되든 괜찮을 거 같아요
<DarkCircle> 음 마침 더 알려드릴 필요가 있는게 생겼는데
<DarkCircle> 봇이 두가지 이벤트에 대해 동작해요
<DarkCircle> 하나는 명령이 있어야 동작하는것이 있고
<DarkCircle> 다른 하나는 그냥 채널상에 돌아다니는 메세지를 잡아서 이 메세지에 대해서 분석해서 정보를 알려야 하는지 말아야 하는지를 결정한 다음에 능동적으로 동작하는 방식이예요
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 명령이 있는 경우는 말씀하신바와 같이 제 생각으로도 채널이 깨끗하게 유지되기 위해서는 채널상에서는 명령을 받아도 동작을 못하게 해야 하는게 맞고요. 해서 기본 테스트는 일단 되었습니다.
<Seony> 전자는 뭔지 알겠는데, 후자는 예를 하나 들어주세요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 전자의 경우는 말씀하신바와 같이 채널에서 명령 어쩌구 이렇게 하면 채널에도 뿌릴 수 있고 /msg로 개인에게도 보낼 수 있는거구요
<DarkCircle> 후자의 경우는 명령기반이 아니라 봇이 알아서 문자열을 찾아서 동작하는 방식
<DarkCircle> 가령 http://www.naver.com 이렇게 제가 한줄을 입력한다면 제가 입력한 이 한줄에는 명령이 없죠.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 봇에서는 저 http://로 시작하는 URL의형식을 인식해서 저 URL에 대한 정보를 뽑아줄 수 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 접속이 가능하다면 라이브러리로 html에서 가져올 수 있고요 접속이 안되는 url이라면 Invalid URL 이라고 출력을 해줄 수 있고요
<DarkCircle> 그래서 미리 깨진 URL을 봇이 먼저 알아채서 공개적으로 이 URL은 깨졌습니다. 라고 알려줄 수 있죠
<DarkCircle> 하지만 계산이라든지 날씨처럼 사적으로 사용하는 기능을 봇에게 대화 중간에 (3+2)/2 이런식으로 수식 넣어서
<DarkCircle> 봇에게 계산하도록 시키면 채널이 더러워질 수 있죠? 이 문제 되는 부분은 명령기반으로 해서 쿼리로만 동작하게 막아줄 수 있습니다.
<Seony> 음... 무슨 말씀인지 충분히 이해가 가네요.
<Seony> 제 생각이지만, 문자열을 분석해서 동작하는 방식은 그냥 IRC 클라이언트가 가진 기능으로 대신하는 게 좋을 것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 네 그게 제가 지금 맏고 있는 PircBot 기반 IRC봇에서 다 지원합니다.
<Seony> 계산의 경우도, 저는 식을 그대로 표현하고 싶은데 자꾸 봇이 알아서 계산해주면 안될 것 같기도 하구요...
<Seony> 일단은요, 쿼리기반으로 시작을 하고 점점 사용자의 의견을 수렴하는 방향으로 나가면 좋을 것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 네 :D 지금 계획하고 있는건
<DarkCircle> 우분투 패키지검색, 계산, 환율, 날씨, URL 정보보기 다섯가지거든요.
<DarkCircle> 일단 이걸 먼저 넣어보도록할께요
<Seony> 넵
<DarkCircle> 여기서 URL 정보보기 "만" 채널에 공개적으로 뿌려지고요
<DarkCircle> 나머지 네개는 무조건 쿼리로만 동작되게 (기존 프로젝트에는 공개적으로 명령을 넣으면 되었지만 그걸 막아서!) 합니다.
<Seony> 넵 알겠습니다.
<gender> 안녕하세요
<gender> 버추어박스로 홈텍스서비스 이용하려는데 키보드보안프로그램 설치에서 오류가 납니다
<gender> 어떻게 하여야 좋을까요
<Ponics_Beginner> 그냥 윈도그 정식으로 설치해서 쓰세요~! ㅋ
<Seony> 버추얼박스 말고 vmware로 해보세요...
<Seony> 그런 보안류 액티브엑스 호환성은 vmware가 좀 더 낫다고 합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 리눅이에서 올리신건가효 ? 아니면 윈도그에서 다시 윈도그를 ?
<DarkCircle> 아 vmware 라이센스 하나 사고 싶네 - - ...
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 치킨써클옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 그냥 vmplayer 쓰삼.. 꽁짜임..
<gender> 예 시도해볼께요
<gender> 전자민원24도 보안프로그램으로 인해서 오류가 났네요
<gender> vmware-view-open-client로 시도해 볼께요
<Seony> 음... 그냥 vmplayer 쓰시면 되는데..
<DarkCircle> 봇테스트를 위해 잠시 닉 전환
<DarkCircle> OK ................................
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / vmplayer에서 해결이 안되는걸 처리해야 할 일이 있어서요 -0-;
<DarkCircle> 그리고 어차피 vmware 라이선스 구매를 해야 ㄱ-
<jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<DarkCircle> 요새도 막 20만원짜리 폭탄세일 하나 모르겠네요 ㄱ-
<Coffee_instant> 헉허ㅓㄱ헉 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> Seony / 계세요?
<Seony> 네
<DarkCircle> 봇이 어느정도 다듬어졌습니다.
<DarkCircle> #pircbottest
<DarkCircle> 테스트는 저 위 채널에서 진행됩니다.
<razGon_web> Aloha! everybody?!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-01-31
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<North> 플래쉬내에서 한글 쓰기는 어떻게 하지요?
<North> http://dasida.tistory.com/1055912
<North> 덮어쓰는 법좀 알려주세요
<demantos> 안녕하세요
<twinsenx> :-)
<demantos> ;-)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<demantos> 안녕하세요
<demantos> 초면에 죄송하지만 질문 한가지 드려도 될까요?
<demantos> 너무 답답해서 ㅜ.ㅜ
<demantos> 방금 커뮤니티에 질문/답변 게시판에 글을 쓰긴 했지만요
<demantos> gnome 환경에서 root로 로그인했는데 바탕화면 말고는 아무것도 안나오네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<demantos> 이런 현상이 나타나기 직전에 indicator-sysmonitor를 설치해서 이걸 지워봤지만
<demantos> 그래도 여전히 안되네요
<demantos> 콘솔에서는 root로 로그인 잘 되구요
<demantos> gnome 환경에서 다른 계정으로도 로그인 잘 되고 패널이나 기타 등등 잘 보입니다.
<Seony> demantos: 확실치는 않지만, 우분투의 경우 root 로그인은 안되게끔 설정되어있어서 그럴 수도 있어요
<demantos> 아...
<demantos> root 사용하고 있습니다 ^^;;
<demantos> root 패스워드 설정하고 root로 로그인해서 쓰고 있었거든요
<Seony> demantos: http://www.sizlopedia.com/2008/04/16/how-to-login-to-ubuntu-as-root-user/
<demantos> 분면 프로세스가 제대로 돌고 있는건 맞는거 같은데요
<Seony> 도움이 될진 모르겠지만 참고해보세요
<demantos> 왜냐면 제가 synergy로 두대 쓰고 있는데 시너지는 제대로 동작하고 있습니다.
<demantos> 화면만 제대로 안보이는듯...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ko to: Ubuntu Korean LocoTeam Channel | 우분투 한국 로코팀 채널입니다 | 규칙을 읽어주세요. http://jswlinux.team1ab.com/rules.html | GuideBot에게 !도움 이라고 귓속말을 보내보세요
<demantos> gdm.conf 파일이 없습니다.
<demantos> gdm 디렉토리도 안보이구요..
<demantos> 혹시
<demantos> gdm이 삭제되서 그런걸까요?
<Seony> 제 생각이지만, GNOME이 root 환경 설정이 따로 있는 걸로 알고있어요. 그쪽 세팅을 만져보셔야할 거에요
<Seony> GDM을 삭제하셨는데, 다른 계정은 어떻게 그놈 접속하셨어요?
<demantos> gdm 삭제는 안했었구요...ㅜ.ㅜ
<demantos> 다른 계정은 어떻게 접속이 된건지 저도 의문입니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<Seony> 삭제를 안하셨으면 다른 계정이 접속되는 건 정상이구요,
<Seony> 방금 말씀드렸둣이, gdm의 root 세팅이 별도로 있을 거에요
<demantos> 넵...일단 이것저것 만져봐야겠는데요 제가 우부투를 잘 아는게 아니라서요..흑...
<demantos> 분명 indicator-sysmonitor 설치하기 전까지는 root로 잘 접속했었거든요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<demantos> 아...로그인할때 테마(?)라고 해야하나요...gnome, gnome classic, ubuntu, ubuntu 2d....이런거 선택할 수 있는거요...
<demantos> 이게 디폴트가 ubuntu였구요
<demantos> 다른걸로 다 해봤는데요 안됩니다.
<Seony> 구글의 도움을 받으셔야할 것 같네요. 저는 우분투는 데탑으로 안써서 잘 모르겠습니다.
<demantos> 흑....네 감사합니다~
<Seony> 별말씀을요. 별 도움이 못되어서... ㅎㅎ
<demantos> 콘솔로 들어가서 tty7 프로세스 보니까
<demantos> 엥...
<demantos> 입력이 안되네요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<Seony> 일단 저는 설겆이 좀 하러...
<demantos> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오늘 저녁은 설겆이감이 좀 많아서... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼 설겆이하고 오겠습니다.
<demantos> 아이쿠...넵
<milosz> demantos gdm으로 구동이 가능하다면 gdm.conf가 있을텐데 find 해봐야할 것 같습니다.
<demantos> 네 find는 해봤습니다. 안나오더군요 ㅜ.ㅜ
<yemharc>  /etc/init/gdm.conf
<yemharc> (via 10.04)
<demantos> find로 최상위부터 검색했었스비다
<milosz> 다른 계정에선 정상적으로 나오고요?
<demantos> 네
<demantos> 앗...
<yemharc> 기본적으로 root로의 로그인은 막혀있습니다. gdm 경우 루트로 로그인하면 대부분의 기능이 로드 안되도록 막혀 있고요
<demantos> init 아래에 gdm.conf가 있네요..
<demantos> 근데 그 테마(?) 선택하는 부분에서 ubuntu로 했는데 이게 gdm인가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일단 루트로 GUI로그인을 하려면 2가지 방법이 있는데
<demantos> 흑...
<yemharc>  /etc/init/gdm.conf 파일에
<yemharc> [daemon]
<yemharc> AllowRoot=true
<yemharc> 라고 추가는 방법이 있고
<yemharc>  /etc/gdm/custom.conf 라는 파일을 따로 만들어서 추가하는 방법이 있습니다.
<yemharc> 기본적으로는 둘 다 같은 결과를 내는데 gdm.conf를 수정하면서 일어날 수 있는 문제를 방지하기 쉽도록 custom.conf 파일을 따로 만드는걸 추천합니다.
<demantos> 현재 gdm이 설치되어 있지 않던데요
<yemharc> 우분투죠?
<demantos> 네
<demantos> 11.10입니다
<yemharc> 한글로 설치하셨어요?
<demantos> 아니요 영문으로 설치하고 한글언어팩 설치하고 nabi 설치해서 한글 쓰고 있습니다
<yemharc> 음, 터미널에서 시스템 메세지가 영문으로? 한글로?
<demantos> 영문으로 나옵니다
<yemharc> sudo apt-cache search gdm |grep display
<yemharc> gdm - Gnome Display Manager
<yemharc> 라고 걸려 나오면 설치되어 있는겁니다
<demantos> ldm으로 나옵니다
<demantos> ldm - LTSP display manager
<yemharc> ldm이면... 루분투인데...
<demantos> 루분투요?
<demantos> ㅜ.ㅜ
<demantos> 루분투는 뭔가요?
<yemharc> 그래픽 환경을 그려주는 녀석이 틀린거에요
<demantos> 공식사이트에서 iso 받아서 설치했거든요
<yemharc> 음... ldm도 같이 설치되어 있네..
<yemharc> gdm이 아예 없어요?
<demantos> 네
<demantos> dpkg -l 했을때 gdm 안나왔습니다
<yemharc> 그럼 일단 gdm 설치를 해보세요
<demantos> 네
<demantos> 디스플레이 매니저 선택을 gdm으로 하면 되나요?
<demantos> lightdm도 있는데요..
<yemharc> 뭔가 많이 설치해 놓으셨군요 (...)
<demantos> 디폴트로 설치하고 openoffice 같은거 삭제했었구요
<demantos> 패널 관련해서 indicator 몇개 설치했었습니다
<yemharc> 아뇨...lightdm은 손대지 않은 이상 아예 없는게 정상인데요...
<demantos> gdm 설치했습니다
<yemharc> 있어도 뭐 별로 상관은 없지만요
<demantos> 헉...그런가요?
<demantos> 흠...
<yemharc> 일단 로그아웃하고 루트로 다시 로그인 해보세요
<demantos> 네
<demantos> 로그인할때 gnome으로 해야 하는거죠?
<demantos> 디폴트가 ubuntu 로 되어 있거든요
<yemharc> 둘 다 한번씩 해보세요
<demantos> 네
<jincreator> 안녕하세요?
<jincreator> demantos: 무슨 판 쓰시나요? 11.10?
<yemharc> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 11.10
<jincreator> 11.10이면 lightdm이 기본이고 gdmㅣ 아예 없습니다.
<demantos> 네 11.10입니다
<demantos> 앗....됩니다
<demantos> ㅜ.ㅜ
<demantos> 감사합니다
<demantos> 으허허허헝
<demantos> 완전 감사드려요
<yemharc> jincreator: 그러고 보니 1110부터 lightdm으로 바뀌었었죠..
<yemharc> demantos: :)
<jincreator> yemharc: 게다가 12.04부터는 쿠분투, 주분투 안 가리고 다 lightdm으로 한다고 하더군요...
<yemharc> 11.10은 지금까지 설치도 안 해봤네요
<yemharc> 그건 들었습니다.
<demantos> 패널에 있던 머...날씨나 이런저런 인디케이터가 다 없어졌네요
<demantos> 머 별로 상관은 없지만요..
<yemharc> jincreator: 하지만 사실은 wayland가 나오길 바랬어요
<jincreator> yemharc: 제가 보기에 올해 안으로도 나오기 힘들 것 같아요...일단 12.04에는 안 들어가기로 확정.
<yemharc> 네. 베타(?) 가져다가 써봤는데 빠르긴 빠른데 호환성도 그렇고 해결할게 산더미더라구요
<demantos> 대화중에 죄송한데 제 문제는 gdm이 설치되지 않아서 그랬던건가요?
<yemharc> 음... 좀 애매한데요. 일단 gdm도 포함되긴 합니다.
<yemharc> unity를 쓰는 로그인이 있고 (구)그놈을 쓰는 로그인이 있는데
<demantos> 프로세스에는 gdm이 안떠있네요?
<yemharc> 프로세스 매니저 말인가요?
<demantos> ps -ef
<demantos> 했을때요
<yemharc> ps aux |grep gdm-binary
<demantos> 네 없습니다
<demantos> 아흑...어렵네요...
<demantos> 맨날 서버용으로만 써오다가 GUI 환경 쓸려니 어렵네요...ㅜ.ㅜ
<yemharc> 흠. 그럼 여전히 lightdm이 로드되는데 gdm설치되면서 뭔가 설정이 바뀐건가보네요
<yemharc> GUI는 그냥 주는대로 쓰는게 속편해요 (먼산)
<milosz> lightdm이 unity인가요?
<jincreator> 음...gdm이 아니라 gdm3였던가?
<demantos> 아...그렇겠군요...
<yemharc> milosz: 아뇨 그거랑도 좀 틀린 개념인데...
<yemharc> 으음...
<milosz> 그럼 lightdm 위에서 unity가 돌아가는 방식인가요?
<yemharc> x.org...그러니까 X서버가 캔버스면 xxdm이란 녀석들은 붓이고 unity, gnome같은건 그걸 통해 그려진 그림이라고 해야하려나요
<demantos> 오~
<demantos> 이해가 확 됩니다!
<yemharc> 왜 3D게임들 보면 이건 무슨 렌더링 저건 무슨 렌더링 하잖아요
<yemharc> xxdm이란 녀석들이 바로 그 [렌더링 방식]이라고 생각하시면 되요
<milosz> 아..
<demantos> 혹시 이런 관계가 그림으로 된건 없나요?
<yemharc> 글쎄요;; 딱히 그림으로 표현해 놓은건 본 적이 없네요...
<demantos> 네...
<yemharc> 설명이 이미지가 잘 안 떠오르시나보네요
<demantos> 이해는 되는데
<demantos> 잊어버릴까봐서요 ^^;;
<demantos> 그리고 다른것과도 연관된게 있을까해서요..
<yemharc> 음;; 연관성까지 따지고 들어가면 설명이 너무 길어져서;;
<demantos> 네 ^^;
<yemharc> 에 뭐, 그림을 그리는 데에 붓이 꼭...까지는 아니어도 "거의 필수"적인 것과 비슷한 중요도/연관성을 가지고 있습니다.
<demantos> 네 감사합니다 ^^
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 헛.. 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 어떤 미친분 께서 면상책의 사진을 음란물로 신고 하셨심... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 엥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 몽골 가서 우분투 티셔스 나눠주고 찍은 인증샷 인데... 그게 음란물로 어떤 미친분께서 신고 하심.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ 내 사진첩에서 강제 삭제 당함.. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 압니다. 입가에 묻은 마유주가 문제였군요. (끄덕끄덕)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아놔... 우분투 티가 그렇게 음란한줄 몰랐심.... 그걸 삭제한 면상책도 이해가 안됨.. ㅋㅋ
<milosz> 어떤 사진인지 궁금할 정도군요;
<yemharc> 평범한 에로사진이요 (....)
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹도 알고 있는 사진임... 우분투 군청색 티 그냥 입고 찍은 것임.. 그것도 앉아 있는거...
<milosz> 평범한 에로사진이면 감흥도 없고 재미도 없어서 신고했나보네요 [......]
<yemharc> 저도 알아요
<yemharc> 봤죠
<yemharc> 그러니까 평범한 에로사진 (....믕?)
<yemharc> 포닉스옹의 명예를 위해 부가설명을 하자면
<yemharc> 우리나라 심의위원들은 남녀가 나란히 서서 사진찍는건 외설스러워서 용서 못하십니다
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 구레에에에~~~? 그렇치~~? 그럼 안되겠다... 사람 불러야데...
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 사람 불러겠다~! 그치~~~?
<yemharc> 요즘 공무원들의 대세는 SNS검열이죠
<twinsenx> 궁금한게.. 일용할 컴으루는 슈퍼유저 권한 sudo면 대략 필요한 거 되는데.. 데스크탑 데스크탑에서 어떤 경우 root 루트 권한이 필요한가요? 아까처럼 synergy 시너지..라는거 하는데 필요한가여?
<yemharc> 음... 개인적 경험으로, 말 그대로 데탑용이라면 루트 필요없습니다.
<yemharc> 간단하게 웹, FTP 등등 서버도 같이 돌려도 딱히 필요없어요
<twinsenx> 시너지란거 KVM 비슷한 건가봐요? 몰라서 찾아봤는데 http://minimonk.tistory.com/1230
<yemharc> 딱히 필요없는거같은데요;;
<yemharc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<twinsenx> 옙; 어익후 친환경 사무골방이라서 근지 거미가 서류철을 돌아다니네요 슬금슬금 깡충.. 연말정산에 관심있나보네요.. 서류봉투에 가만히 붙어있음;;;
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<demantos> 아...시너지를 사용하는건 노트북 두개를 쓰고 있어서 그렇습니다 ^^;
<demantos> 업무용(윈도우) 노트북 있구요
<demantos> 분석이나 기타 다른 업무에 쓸려고 우분투 설치해서 쓰고 있거든요
<demantos> 매번 왔다갔다 하기 귀찮아서 쓰고 있습니다
<yemharc> 양쪽 다 사용해야 할 때엔 확실히 귀찮죠
<yemharc> 사실 가장 편한건 성능 빵빵한 컴에다 VM으로 돌리는거긴 합니다만
<yemharc> (우분투야 VM서도 그럭저럭 잘 돌아가니...)
<yemharc> ....갑자기 폭설이?!
<twinsenx> 박원순 시장의 탈모(hat x, hair o)를 위해...
<razGon_web> 듀얼채널2기가가 빠를까요 싱글채널 3기가가 빠를까요?
<razGon_web> DDR2에 같은 동일한 클럭이라고 할시에요.
<yemharc> 같은 용량이면 가격이 싼게 빠릅니다 (..........)
<twinsenx> CPU이야기 아니라 RAM이야기였군요;;; 저야 뭐 이런거 모르고 무서워서... 윈도우즈포럼 글타래가 있긴 있네여. 질문자는 다다익선 채택하나 봅니다.. http://windowsforum.kr/?mid=w7_04&page=622&document_srl=34163
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 눈이 쫙쫙~! 내려줘야함... 겨울 가믐이 좀 심했심...
<yemharc> 그래도 이건 갑자기 너무 심한데요;;
<yemharc> 이거 제대로 쌓이겠는데....
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 작년인가 재작년 인가 눈이 겁나 많이 온거에 비하면... 머 장난 수준 아니겠삼 ? ㅋ
<razGon_web> yemharc: 결국은 램기가수가 많은게 좋다는 이야기군요.
<yemharc> razGon_web
<yemharc> 너무 크게 차이 안나면 용량 많은게 더 도움되요
<razGon_web> twinsenx: 시피유를 높이는 게 좋겠죠? 램보다는요? DDR2인데.
<Seony> 램은 늘 다다익선...
<yemharc> razGon_web: 이게 재미있는게 있어요
<yemharc> 보통 램이 부족하면 램만 늘리면 되는데
<bluedusk> 저 근데 램값 쌀때 16기가로 늘려놨는데
<bluedusk> 그닥 잘 모르겠어요..;
<razGon_web> 듀얼은 2기가. 싱글은 3기가(2+1기가)
<yemharc> CPU가 부족하다 싶으면 대부분의 부품을 바꿀 타이밍이라는거죠
<razGon_web> 제가 지금 그상태입니다.
<razGon_web> 메인보드가 나가서요.
<yemharc> bluedusk: 그야 뭐, 크게 차이는 안나죠. 램은 쉽게 말하면 싱크대 확장이고
<yemharc> 결국 그 싱크대 이용해서 요리하는건 CPU니까요
<razGon_web> 예전에 선배에게 받았던 구형 보드가 있어서 그것과 재구성해보려구요.
<yemharc> 싱크대가 크면 뭘 요리해도 편하지만 요리 속도가 인간의 한계치 이상으로 빨라지지는 않잖아요
<razGon_web> 지금 현재 시피유는 펜티엄D 3.00기가 입니다. 최대한 올리면 콘로 65nm지원되는 것까지 올릴수 있는 모양이더군요.
<razGon_web> 그러면 램은 빼고 하는 게 좋겠군요.
<razGon_web> 자칫하면 컴을 새로 받아야 해서요.
<twinsenx> razGon_web: ㅠㅠ 저.. 잘모르겠어요.. "컴터샵아저씨알아서해주세요" 유저에염..
<razGon_web> 보드가 팍스콘 보드인데 그시기에 나온 팍스콘 보드가 말이 많더군요.
<yemharc> 그정도로 구형이라면 차라리 램을 2그램 수준으로 맞추고 CPU를 중고로 알아보시는건 어때요
<yemharc> 콘로 정도면 중고로 1~2만원에도 매물이 있을거같은데요
<razGon_web> 예 그방안도 생각하는데요. 메인보드 고장났구요. 선배에게 받은 컴의 메인보드는 악명높은 팍스콘보드입니다.
<yemharc> ....
<yemharc> 그냥 새로 사시는게........
<razGon_web> 만약 이대로 잘돌아가면 콘로 살예정이구요.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 헉;; ㅠㅠ 제꺼 팍스콘...
<yemharc> 그 스펙보다 좀 좋은거 중고로 사면 10만원정도면 될텐데요;;
<razGon_web> 그방안도 생각중입니다.
<yemharc> 참고삼아... 서버용 램 1gb가 2만원정도 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 오. 그런방법이.. 친구들의 중고컴 받아서 업하는 방법써도 되겠군요.
<yemharc> (물론 중고, 1333m)
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 일단은 지금의 서버에는 4기가 램을 더 추가해서 8기가듀얼로 움직이려구요.
<razGon_web> 듀얼이 E-350자카테에서는 더 효율적이더라고 하더군요
<yemharc> 제가 개인적으로 운영했던 가장 좋은 스펙의 서버는....
<yemharc> 펜4 833에 2gb, 2T 스토리지군요............
<yemharc> (사실 개인PC에 애들한테 하드디스크를 기부받아서 x동 공유서버로 쓴...)
<yemharc> (남자)선생님들도 암묵적으로 인정해 주는 학교의 어둠이었죠 (담배...)
<ihavnoth> 계정부탁드려요...
<yemharc> 이미 진작에 사라졌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 17살때던가...
<DarkCircle> 암묵적으로 인정 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 범죄군요...
<razGon_web> 저도 그거 하려고 했는데. 저전력으로 가려고 그리샀습니다.
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 가장 멋진 순간은
<DarkCircle> 걸린순간이 가장 멋진거일지도 (...)
<yemharc> 기숙사 사감 선생님이 그 당시로는 매우 고가였던 500gb와 함께 계정을 요구할 때였습니다 (....)
<DarkCircle> 기숙사 학교 다니셨었군요. 부럽 ..
<yemharc> 그건 단연코 환상이라 말씀드리죠
<yemharc> 급식은 TV고발에 나올 만큼 저질에 기숙사는 좁고 춥고 덥고....
<twinsenx> 기숙사를 직접 짓지는 않았나요? 왜 그 벽돌 나르고.. 하는거
<yemharc> 애들 건강관리 한답시고 아침마다 2km 구보에.... 차라리 청소를 시켜라........
<ihavnoth> 12.04깔았더니 뱅킹이 안되는군요
<ihavnoth> 우분투 버젼도 체크할 줄 몰랐어요
<ihavnoth> 어디서 체크하는건지 lsb-release파일은 아니더군요
<yemharc> 온갖 쓸데없는거 다 체크합니다
<yemharc> 그래서 오픈뱅킹 하느니 스마트폰에 인증서 하나 넣어놓고 1년 쓰는게 속편해요 (...)
<twinsenx> ihavnoth: 국민? 우리? 파폭 9.0요?
<ihavnoth> twinsenx, 우리 뱅킹인데 파폭 버젼은 안걸리는데 우분투 버젼이 걸리네요
<ihavnoth> 파폭은 버젼 낮춰서 테스트한거라서요
<twinsenx> 아.. 우리은행 전산팀이 노력은 하고 계셨군요.. 파폭 버전업때 질려서 반년동안 잔고만 확인하는데.. 오만삼천원..
<ihavnoth> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=20791
<ihavnoth> 이것도 한번 해봐야겠네요 오픈 HTS
<yemharc> 사실 공인인증서만 버리면 대부분은 해결되는데
<yemharc> 그놈의 책임소재...
<razGon_web> 옛날 중고램은 많이 나돌고 있을까요?
<razGon_web> 흠흠.. 아니에요..ㅎㅎ 다른 방법이 있었다는.ㅋ
<yemharc> 중고램 생각보다 꽤 있긴 한데, 보드가 요즘거 지원하면 그걸로 하세요
<yemharc> 되려 구형이 단종되서 더 비싼 경우도 종종 있어요
<razGon_web> 진료실 컴도 교체 시기가 되어 가는 거 같아서요.
<razGon_web> 2년 반이 되었죠.
<razGon_web> 이것을 집으로 불러들이고 진료컴은 새로 구입한뒤 재구성.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 오 컴터 새로 구입한건 별로 안부러운데..
<bluedusk> 진료실은 부럽네요....
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_web> 진료실해봐야 별거 없습니다.
<razGon_web> 따뜻하고 편한 자리 아닙니다.
<ihavnoth> 테스트해볼랬더니 kdbdw.com이 접속이 안되네요
<razGon_web> 진료실컴은 사양은 그리 높지 않게 i3로 구성해보면 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 대신 SSD!
<razGon_web> 램은 8기가! ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 진료실컴이 뭔가 많은 일은 하나보네요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아.. 왜 면상책에서 게시물을 삭제 했는지 이유를 알것 같삼... ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 아놔... 드뎌 나도 자애롭고 꼼꼼하신 가카의 은총을 받은듯 하삼.. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그게 병원 내부 전산의 가장 핵심적인 부분입니다.
<razGon_web> 서버가 특별하게 없기 때문에요. 진료실컴이 보통서버가 됩니다.
<razGon_web> 게다가 제가 여러가지 일을 하기때문에 컴을 복잡하게 쓰죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 사양이 높아야 합니다만, 그게 여러 프로그램이 필요한건 아니고 웹만 많이 띄워 놓아서요.
<razGon_web> 일단 진료 컴에 버박돌려서 게임용으로 굴리는거랑 다르게 하려구요.
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 진료 프로그램은 CT,MRI,초음파 같은거 볼일 없으면 자원을 많이 먹을 일이 없지 않나요?
<Coffee_Instant> 진료프로그램?
<Coffee_Instant> 아 맞다
<Coffee_Instant> 한 1년전인가
<Coffee_Instant> MRI  찍으로 간적 있었는데
<Coffee_Instant> 거기 촬영보조하는 컴퓨터가 -_-
<Coffee_Instant> 윈도우 2000이더라는 -_-
<DarkCircle> 네 그런 시스템은 안정성이 되게 중요해서
<DarkCircle> 윈도 2000 같은걸 써야 해요
<DarkCircle> 윈도우즈 계열중에 제일 안정적인게 2000.
<DarkCircle> XP나 7은 안정성이 어느정도 되는지 검증이 안되었을거예요.
<Coffee_Instant> 그리고... 모 대기업 반도채 관련  웨이퍼가공설비.. 보고 깜짝놀란게
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;;; OS가 Nt4.0 -_-
<DarkCircle> NT 4.0은 좀 너무 했다 ㄱ- ; ...
<razGon_web> 상관없습니다. 백업데이타만 관리 잘하면 됩니다.
<Coffee_Instant> 정말 4.0 였어요 -_-;
<razGon_web> 서버처럼 사용할 필요는 없다는
<DarkCircle> NT 4.0 돌리다가 데이터 깨진걸 한두번 본게 아니라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 그것도 최신 마이크로 포토기였는데
<DarkCircle> 제가 웍스테이션 버전 쓰다 피봤거든요 ㄱ-
<Coffee_Instant> 아 맞다 내가 이거 물어보려고 한게 아닌데 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 2000이면 좀 이해가 가는데 4.0은 진짜 토나올정도로 저질.
<Coffee_Instant> 저기 부팅순서 말인데요 설정 grub/menu.cfg 파일이 아닌가요?-_-?
<Coffee_Instant> 파일이 없다는디요?=_=?
<DarkCircle> 메뉴 말씀하시는거죠?
<Coffee_Instant> 부팅순서 디폴트 변경할려고요
<DarkCircle> /boot/grub/menu.lst요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 저건 심볼릭 링크라 이름이 저게 아닐수도 있다능.
<Coffee_Instant> 엥
<Coffee_Instant> 왜 파이리 비어있지..-_-
<DarkCircle> 음 우분투 쓰시면 조금 ... 거시기 할건데
<DarkCircle> 거기 UUID같은게 있어서 ...
<DarkCircle> 파일이 비어있는게 아니라 없어진게 아닐까요?
<ihavnoth> Coffee_Instant: 사용하는 grub 버젼을 확인하시고
<Coffee_Instant>  sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Coffee_Instant> 아무것두 안나와유
<DarkCircle> ls /boot -al 해보세요
<DarkCircle> grub 디렉토리 뜨나 부터 확인을하셔야
<DarkCircle> ..
<ihavnoth> Cobuntu_office: update-grub 실행해서 generating되는 설정 파일을 수정하세요
<Coffee_Instant> 있어유!
<yemharc> grub1 이면 menu.lst, grub2면 grub.cfg
<Coffee_Instant> 알겠숩니다!
<bluedusk> Coffee_Instant, 저 전에 다니던 회사에 보안 관련 장비 운영체제 nt 4.0 이였어요
<yemharc> 그리고 10.04인가부터 grub2가 기본이라 grub.cfg입니다
<Coffee_Instant> grub....바뀌었구나 -_-;
<bluedusk> 아직 도 쓰고 있다는..;
<Coffee_Instant> 그러게요;; 이상하게 초고가 설비;;
<Coffee_Instant> nt4.0 이긴 하더라니까요;;;
<bluedusk> 아마 장비 교체가 저 퇴직하기 전에 3~4년 후로 잡혔었으니.; 아직도 nt4.0 쓰고 있을..;
<Coffee_Instant> -__-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> bluedusk:  ..생각외로 수명이 기네요 =_=;
<Coffee_Instant> 거진 2년 못가는게 태반인데...
<DarkCircle> 음 뭐 어쨌든
<DarkCircle> menu.lst나 grub.cfg나 ...
<DarkCircle> 심볼릭링크 이름 가지고 장난 치는거일테니 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> conf파일 있나 없나 보고 그거나 건드리면 될듯
<yemharc> 아뇨 menu.lst 자체가 없어요
<Coffee_Instant> grub.cfg가 맞네요
<Coffee_Instant> 아에 내용자체도 달라졌네요..=_=
<yemharc> 네
<North> HDD primary 에 우분투 설치했는데요, 파일브라우저에서 보면 파일시스템이라고 되어 있던데요, 프로그램 추가되는 공간이 파일시스템인가요? 하드 한개 40기가인데요, 너무 큰 건가요? 크면 파티션해서 쓸까해서요;.
<Coffee_Instant> 음?
<Coffee_Instant> 저도.비슷해요 ㅎㅎ 320기가의 용량중에 50기가는 우분투이고 나머진 윈도우에요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅎㅎ;;
<North> 파일시스템에는 자기가 임의로 쓰기/지우기가 안되더라구요
<bluedusk> Coffee_Instant, 장비 자체가 고가라서..; 거기다가 안에 돌아가는 프로그램도 수정도 안되고 소스도 없고 뭐 하여간 복잡하더라구요 바꾸고 싶어도 못바꾸는.;
<bluedusk> 하드웨어도 예전 펜티엄3 부품 구해다 써야 한다는..ㅋ_ㅋ
<North> 노틸러스 깔아봤는데 어디서 실행아이콘을 찾을 수 있나요?
<ihavnoth> North: 요즘 우분투 버젼이 어떻게 되세요?
<North> 요즘은 10.04일껄요. 6월쯤인가 11나온다는 얘기들었어요. 제껀 8.04에요 업그레이드했엇는데 실패해서 8.04쓰고 있어요
<ihavnoth> 10.04이면 왼쪽위의 메뉴에서 쉽게 찾으실 수 있을거에요
<North> 제꺼에서는 못찾겠네요~
<North> 메뉴 다 찾아봐쓴ㄴ데 안보여요
<North> 죄송한데요,
<ihavnoth> 그럼
<North> 회사에서 눈 많이 온다고 퇴근하래요
<ihavnoth> 그냥 디렉토리 표시된 아이콘 없나요?
<ihavnoth> 내컴퓨터 <- 이런것처럼
<Coffee_Instant> bluedusk:  현업자가 고생이긴 해요... 하긴 윈도우같은경우 결함이 10년 이상 바라봐야 할테니까..더군다나 고가장비는 쉽게 업데이트도 못하니..이해는 해도 너무 하긴했어요 -_-
<ihavnoth> 탐색기처럼 보이는게 노틸러스에요
<Coffee_Instant> 노틸러스는
<North> 위 메뉴보면 어플-플레이스-시스템-파이어폭스 이런식이죠
<Coffee_Instant> 따로 실행버턴 안생길꺼에요...
<North> 엄..........
<Coffee_Instant> 만드셔야 ;;;ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> Coffee_Instant, 뭐 전회사 일이니
<North> 구글에서 보니 노틸러스에서 먼가 실행시키면 시스템파일에서 편집가능하다던데 맞는 거죠?
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 탐색기라고 생각하시면 이해하기 쉬울꺼에요
<North> 8.04버전의 파일브라우저랑 다른 게 없네요?
<ihavnoth> 윈도우 탐색기에서 doc파일 더블클릭하면 윈도우 탐색기가 doc파일 읽어주는게아니라 ms word 프로그램 실행되잖아요
<North> 네
<ihavnoth> North: 네 8.04의 파일 브라우져도 노틸러스일꺼에요
<ihavnoth> davfs에서 mv하다 멈춰버렸네요
<ihavnoth> kill -9도 안먹고
<North> 지금 파일 브라우저 켜 보면 노틸러스 표시는 안보이고 파일 브라우저라고 써 있어요
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 전 12.04인데 내 폴더라고 아이콘있어서 클릭하면 노틸러스 떠요
<Coffee_Instant> 웹용 irc는 불안하구나
<Coffee_Instant> ....
<North> 일단 눈을 피해서 집으로 도망가겠습니다. 내일 뵙겠습니다
<Coffee_Instant> 노틸러스 바로는 시스템 파일 못 건들고...
<ihavnoth> 담배한대 피구 와야하나 mv 프로세스는 종료됐는데 이제 umount가 안되는군요
<ihavnoth> 네트웍 파일 시스템에서 대용량 파일 전송이나 삭제같은 작업을 할때는 sync를 자주 해줘야겠군요
<ihavnoth> 한번 꼬이니 메세지 없이 깜깜 무소식이네요
<Coffee_Instant> zzzzzzzzzzz
<Coffee_Instant> ..... 웹노드 접속 패턴 입력하는거요
<Coffee_Instant> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저에게 이디엇이 떴어요
<Coffee_Instant> 으헝헝헝헝헝 -_-
<Coffee_Instant> .....
<Coffee_Instant> 하우스 새 시즌 보고싶고
<Coffee_Instant> 얼불노도 이제 2기 하고
<Coffee_Instant> 음......
<Coffee_Instant> 스파르타쿠스!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ihavnoth> 시작했네요?
<ihavnoth> 얼불노?
<ihavnoth> 했나요?
<Coffee_Instant> 아뇽
<Coffee_Instant> 4월인데
<ihavnoth> ...
<Coffee_Instant> 예고만 두개랑
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;; 참여자 인터뷰
<Coffee_Instant> 만 공개했어요
<Coffee_Instant> 북미 날짜로 4월 1일 첫방이에요
<ihavnoth> 네
<Coffee_Instant> 스파르타쿠스는....
<Coffee_Instant> 시즌 3... 1화 했구요
<Coffee_Instant> ...=ㅁ=
<Coffee_Instant> 하우스....ㅠ_ㅠ 보고프다
<ihavnoth> 전 리부팅해야겠네요 살아나질 않네요
<Coffee_Instant> 엥?
<ihavnoth> $ sudo umount /home/ihavnoth/davfs
<ihavnoth> [sudo] password for ihavnoth:
<ihavnoth> 깜깜 무소식
<Coffee_Instant> -_-;;;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 다녀오세요 엉엉 ㅠ_ㅠ
<Coffee_Instant> 뭔지 모르겠어요
<yemharc> ihavnoth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/davfs2/+bug/178650
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~! 면상책이 특정 단어에 대해서 필터링을 시작한듯.. ㅋㅋ 머 아무튼... 웃김..
<yemharc> 흠. 슬슬 예상대로 하기 시작하네요.
<yemharc> 페북은 애초에 [합법적으로] 개인정보를 기업에 파는 기업이죠.
<yemharc> 사람들은 별로 신경 안쓰는거같지만...
<Coffee_instant> 페북신기한게 말이죠
<Coffee_instant> 친구추천에 ... 알만한 사람이 뜬다는 사실이에요
<Coffee_instant> 그분을 추천해준 근거가 가시적으로 보이질 않는데
<Coffee_instant> 어떤방식으로 친구추천을 선정하는건지..
<Coffee_instant> 전 여자친구라거나 짝사랑 대상... 뭐.. 은사님 등등..
<yemharc> Coffee_instant: 그게 개념이 반대입니다.
<yemharc> 친구목록이 "정확하게" 뜰수록 인간관계(?)가 좁은겁니다.
<yemharc> 페북의 친구 매칭 시스템은 서로간에 "일방적인 연관성"이 있어도 매칭시킵니다
<bluedusk> 아 정말 bash shell script 에서 문자열 조작하기 왜케. 맘대로 안되는건지.. 내가 못하는건가..ㅠ_ㅠ
<ihavnoth> bluedusk, 샘플코드 부족이겠죠...
<UidX> 저도 페북이랑 친구추천 전부 모르는 사람 -ㅁ-;
<Coffee_instant> 정확하게
<Coffee_instant> ....ㄷㄷㄷ
<yemharc> 개인정보 적는 부분을 완전히 공란으로 두고 이름도 전혀 의미없는걸로 두면 아예 외국인만 주루룩 뜹니다.
<yemharc> 반대로 이름을 실명으로 적어두면 가끔 자신이 아는 사람이 뜨기도 하고요
<Coffee_instant> 아...
<yemharc> 그래서 이 매칭 정확도를 그래프로 그려보면 아몬드형이 되요
<yemharc> 정보가 적을수록, 그리고 정보가 많을수록 매칭 상대가 아예 부정확하거나 아예 정확하거나
<Coffee_Instant> 메쉬형이 아니라요?
<yemharc> 아, 기준을 "매칭상대 숫자"로 놓고 볼떄요
<Coffee_Instant> 희안한 프로세스다.....
<yemharc> 어중간하게 입력하면 대충 반반입니다. 일단 국가도 연관이 있으니 대부분 한국인으로 매칭해 주긴 합니다만
<DarkCircle> 결론은
<DarkCircle> 페북 타도
<DarkCircle> =3=3
<yemharc> 세상은 부조리하죠~
<yemharc> 돈받고 개인정보를 기업에 파는 주커버그는 미국 10대 부자가 되고
<Coffee_Instant> ㅓ그러해요 부조리 해요
<Coffee_Instant> 헝헝헝
<yemharc> 무료로 기업 정보를 열람시키는 어산지는 인터폴에 쫓기고 있죠
<Coffee_Instant> 드디어 엑박 신형이 나오네요
<yemharc> 엑박 두바퀴
<Coffee_Instant> 얼마전 E3에서 엑박신형 발표할 줄 알았는데...
<yemharc> (...)
<Coffee_Instant> 신형 아키텍처 루머가 떴으니.이제 이번년도 안으로 나올 모양같아요
<UidX> 엥
<UidX> 페이스북 개인정보 팔려나가요?
<yemharc> 사람들이 뭔가 착각하는데요
<yemharc> 페북에 우리가 개인정보 막 적고, 그 뭐냐 타임라인 비슷한 라이프로그도 생겼죠?
<yemharc> 페북이 마이스페이스 앞지르기 전까지는 [개인정보 제 3자 제공 동의]에 관한 약관 없었어요
<yemharc> 그리고 단순히 개인정보 파일을 돈받고 넘기는것만이 파는건 아니죠
<yemharc> 뭐 그거 말고도 줄줄이 있습니다마는...
<UidX> 제 사진을 하나도 안 올리길 다행이네요.
<UidX> ..
<yemharc> 아뇨 그러니까 [합법적으로 팔고 있다]라는건 그런 의미가 아니에요
<yemharc> 유출로 따지자면 [신용카드 같은 금융정보]가 없을 뿐인거죠
<UidX> ??
<yemharc> 이미 개인정보는 따지고 보면 페북에 우리가 프로필을 성실히 작성하는 순간부터 끝인겁니다
<UidX> 그럼 뭐가 팔리는거에요?
<yemharc> 그러니까 여기서 인식의 차이가 나는거죠
<UidX> 폰번호/이메일/생일/이름 이런거요? ..
<UidX> 저런거는 팔리든 말든 신경 안 쓰는데..
<yemharc> 보통 중요한 개인정보라고 하면 신용카드나 뭐 그런 금융권으로 보는데
<yemharc> 저정도로 데이터가 쌓이면 정말 여~러가지로 사람을 통제할 방법이 생기거든요
<yemharc> 이건 DarkCircle 님이 좀 아실법한 어두운 이야기 (웃음)
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋ 저 귀찮아서 완전 대충 쓰긴 썼는데
<UidX> 생일 막 아무거나 다 찍고
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사실 말하시는대로 전화번호, 생일, 이메일 이런거 좀 노출되 봤자 딱히 손해보는건 없고
<yemharc> 있어봐야 스팸 좀 받는게 끝이죠
<yemharc> 그런 면에서 보면 개인정보 유출이랄것도 없어요
<UidX> 그러고 보니 페이스북도 오래동안 안 들어갔었네요
<yemharc> 사실 제가 볼때 페북은 사실상 익명성을 버리면서 SNS는 아니게 됐다고 봐요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 그 웃음은 음흉한 웃음이군요 =ㅂ=
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 근데 저 정도로 "사람들의 온갖 정보"가 쌓이면 정말 여~러가지를 할 수 있잖아요
<DarkCircle> 네 맘먹은대로 어떤 짓이든 다 할 수 있죠
<razGon_web> 큰일입니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 갑자기 컴퓨터가 사고 싶어졌다능..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 하지만 가장 무서운건 "우린 익명 서비스야. 니 정보는 니가 원하면 적어 넣어"로 가리고 있다는걸까요
<yemharc> razGon_web: 지름신 강림!!
<razGon_web> 가상온라인견적서 작성하고 있다는..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 아, 제가 너무 빅브라더 증후군인걸까요 ㅋㅋ
<manemis> 안녕하세요~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<manemis> 저기 질문 하나 드려도 될까요^^??;;
<yemharc> 네
<manemis> 제가 지금 리눅스 민트 7버전을 쓰고 있는데요
<manemis> 우분투 10.04버전 비슷한데
<manemis> 이번에 새로 판올림을 하려고 하거든요
<manemis> 근데 gnome3인가
<manemis> 첨보는 아이가 나타나서;;ㅋㅋ
<manemis> 라이브시디로 써보니까 딱히 편한거 같지도 않고 무거워진것 같기도 하고 그래서
<manemis> 아예kde로 갈까 하고있는데요
<yemharc> 7이면 9.04기반이던가...
<manemis> 아 그래요?ㅋㅋ 오래됐네..
<Ponics_Beginner> KDE 가 더 무겁.... 휙 =3=3=3
<manemis> 그래요?ㅋㅋ 근데
<manemis> 제가 사용하는 프로그램이..
<manemis> kde 프로그램이라서
<manemis> 고민중이예요 어떤게 나은 선택인지
<manemis> 그냥 넷북에서 대충 쓰는거라서요
<DarkCircle> yemharc 어엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 딱히 kde 프로그램인건 상관없어요
<yemharc> 어차피 라이브러리만 있으면 상관없이 돌아가니까요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: ?
<manemis> 그래요? kde에서 사용하면 뭔가 더 궁합이 맞지 않을까 하는 생각이 들어서..ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 궁합...이라고 할까 디자인적으로야 일체감이 있죠
<manemis> 그게 전부인가요?
<yemharc> 아무래도 gtk 사이에 난데없이 qt가 하나 뜨는거니까요
<yemharc> 네
<manemis> 음 그렇구나..속도면에서는 딱히 차이가 없다고 봐도 되는거죠?
<Coffee_Instant> 음...
<yemharc> 속도는 그놈에서 KDE 프로그램 쓰고 뭐 그런것보다
<Coffee_Instant> 차이가 없긴한데..
<yemharc> 그놈을 쓰냐 fluxbox를 쓰느냐처럼 윈도우 매니저 자체에서 더 크게 오죠
<Coffee_Instant> 그놈에서 KDE사용할려고 하면 패키지 깔아 재끼는게
<Coffee_Instant> 너무 많아서 문제긴하는데...-_-
<yemharc> 좀 많죠 (...)
<manemis> 네 그게 좀 싫은데다가
<manemis> 왠지
<DarkCircle> KDE가 그놈보다 패키지수가 월등히 많은데다 디폴트로 적용되는 이펙트 자체가
<manemis> 안깔리고 그러던데;;..
<DarkCircle> 리소스를 엄청 먹는놈이라 겁내 무거워요 =3
<manemis> ㅠㅠ으으
<manemis> 그렇구나..
<yemharc> 근데 무슨 프로그램인데 KDE 전용인가요
<manemis> 아 별 프로그램이 아니라 ㅋㅋ 그냥
<manemis> 아마록 이라던지 basKet 이라던지
<DarkCircle> KDE 전용이고 아니고 그런거 없어요
<Coffee_Instant> 음...
<Ponics_Beginner> 오늘 회사에서 자는 사람들 많을듯.. 눈이 쫙쫙 내리니.. 앗싸~! ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 kdelibs랑 덤으로 디펜던시 걸린넘들 몇개 깔아주면 그냥 알아서 돌아감.
<Coffee_Instant> kde만 사용하실거면은
<Coffee_Instant> 민트 kde버전 사용하시면 되긴한데
<DarkCircle> 사실 KDE 데스크톱 환경도 필요가 없죠
<DarkCircle> KDE 기반 프로그램을 돌리시는거니까 .
<manemis> 네 일단 두개버전 모두 받아놨긴 했어요
<Coffee_Instant> 민트 12에서 인터페이스 많이 좋아져서
<DarkCircle> 엄한거 깔아봐야 그냥 짐만 될뿐.
<Coffee_Instant> ..괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<manemis> 그럼 그냥 그놈으로 깔아야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<manemis>  감사합니다
<yemharc> 찾았다
<yemharc> manemis: http://www.listen-project.org/
<yemharc> 아마록 그놈버전입니다
<manemis> 오오 감사합니다
<Coffee_Instant> 올
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔.. gtk 를 해야 하나... 쩝... 머리 아프넹... ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> 대박이네
<Coffee_Instant> 반디집 와인으로 잘 돌아가네요 -_-;;;;
<yemharc> 반디집은 애초에 멀티플랫폼을 노리고 만든 물건이라서요. 아니 애초라고 하긴 뭐하고 중간부터 수정했죠
<yemharc> 맥 버전도 있어요
<Coffee_Instant> cp949좀 그만 입력하곡싶은데
<Coffee_Instant> 써보고 괜찮으면 걍 -_-;;
<Coffee_Instant> 멀티플랫폼...
<Coffee_Instant> 그분 ...괜찮으신 분이네요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 하긴 맥용 압축프로그램 괜찮은것도 잘 없는 편이기도 하고..
<Coffee_Instant> ...뭔가할려고 설치한 리눅스
<Coffee_Instant> 장난감화 되어가고 있어요
<Coffee_Instant> 으하하하ㅏ하ㅏㅎ -_-
<yemharc> 바스켓 패드는 딱히 그놈 버전은 없네요
<yemharc> 다만 대체용으로 같은 기능을 하는게 Tomboy가 있고요
<yemharc> Coffee_Instant: 근데 사람이 간사한게, 그것조차도 싫어하는 사람이 있어요
<yemharc> 반디 메이커로 사업화 하려고 한다고 해서....
<Coffee_Instant> 바스켓 패드가
<Coffee_Instant> 원노트 같은건가요?
<Coffee_Instant> 반디메이커...
<yemharc> 음... 포스트잇 어플이라고 하면 느낌이 살려나요
<Coffee_Instant> 일반인 상대로 돈을 버는 사업모델도 아닌지라.. 괜찮다 보긴하는데..
<yemharc> 괜찮고 말고를 떠나서, 자기가 만든거 돈받고 팔겠다는데 뭐가 문제라는건지...
<yemharc> 그나마도 꿀뷰나 반디집같은건 공짜고
<yemharc> 반디캠만 유일하게 돈받고 파는건데...
<Coffee_Instant> 음...
<Coffee_Instant> 사실 제작자 마음도 이해가 되는게
<Coffee_Instant> 반디 시리즈 만들기 전에
<Coffee_Instant> 프리 선어하신 분인지라... 돈은 벌긴 벌어야 하시니까...
<Coffee_Instant> .... 사람마음이 참 어렵네요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 어려울거 하나 없어요. 간단하게 말하면 이런겁니다.
<Coffee_Instant> 프리랜서 참 어렵긴하네요
<yemharc> 피규어 제작자가 있어요. 열심히 디자인하고 고무(?!) 깎아가면서 멋진거 하나 뽑아냈습니다.
<yemharc> 사람들이 갖고 싶어해서 처음에는 공짜로 좀 나눠주다가 "아 이거 돈좀 될거같아" 하고 본격적으로 생산해서 팔기 시작했어요.
<yemharc> 이거 가지고 욕하는 사람 아무도 없죠
<yemharc> 사실 같은건데 유독 소프트웨어에 대해서는 그런 시선을 못 받아요
<Coffee_Instant> 맘속에 다 하나쯤은
<Coffee_Instant> S/W는 돈주면 배아프다
<Coffee_Instant> 이건가...보네요
<yemharc> 사실 우리나라가 유달리 그게 심한 편입니다.
<yemharc> 현재 정점은 중국인듯 하고......
<Coffee_Instant> 그래도 저분은 라이브러리만 기업체와 계약을 하는식이라 괜찮은 것 같은데도 불구하고 일반인이 그런다면
<Coffee_Instant> 참.. 아쉽네요
<Coffee_Instant> 이러니 개발자들이 해외로 다 나가지 -__-
<Coffee_Instant_> 자주 튕기곤 하네요 ㅋ
<Coffee_Instant_> 가이드봇..?
<Coffee_Instant_> -_-;
<Coffee_Instant_> 내가 나갔구나..
<yemharc> ?
<Coffee_Instant_> 아 무슨 서울하늘에 소서러스 있나
<Coffee_Instant_> 블리자드 포풍으로 내려오네 -_-
<yemharc> 구로쪽은 그친거같네요
<Coffee_Instant_> 엘렌 페이지 완전좋앙 하앙
<razGon_web> USB3.0에 USB2.0을 꼳으면 호환이 안됩니까?
<Coffee_Instant_> 될걸요
<yemharc> 메인보드에 따라 틀려요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요
<yemharc> usb host 컨트롤러중에 하위호환 없는게 있어요
<Coffee_Instant_> 혹시
<Coffee_Instant_> Esata +Usb3. 겸용 포트 이신건가
<Coffee_Instant_> 안녕하세요!
<manemis> dkssudgktpdy zz
<Coffee_Instant_> 노트북 싼걸 사긴 샀는데 -_-;
<Coffee_Instant_> 사양도 다 좋고 다 좋은데 액정이 병맛이네요
<Coffee_Instant_> 아아 -_-
<manemis> hangeul E an nao neun gun yo..gg
<Coffee_Instant_> mint 이세요?
<yemharc> usb 3.0 사용하려는 분들은 요거 한번 읽어두시는걸 추천해요
<yemharc> http://daena.thoth.kr/?mid=blog&document_srl=5037107
<Seony> 이 동네도 오늘은 추워서 선풍기 못틀겠네..
<razGon_web> push the Lt.shift+space or Lt.ctrl+space.
<manemis> Im in installing..ipnida
<Coffee_Instant_> manemis: 민트12 설치하신 건가요?
<jincreator> manemis: se.naver.com이나 google.co.kr은 입력기가 있으니 여기다 입력하고 복사 & 붙여넣기 하시면 편합니다.
<Coffee_Instant_> 아직은 USB3.0 시기상조 인가봐요
<Coffee_Instant_> -_-;;;;
<yemharc> 시기상조까지는 아닌데
<razGon_web> 지원기기들이 비싸잖아요
<yemharc> usb 포트는 그렇다 치지만 막상 usb 3.0을 사용하는 제품이 거의 없죠
<razGon_web> 그런 거품이 빠져야 됩니다.
<yemharc> 썬더볼트도 마찬가지고요
<Coffee_Instant_> 썬더볼트는..보급화 되기엔 오래걸릴 것 같아요
<Coffee_Instant_> usb와 달리 케이블 선 안에도 칩이 내장되어있는지라...
<yemharc> 전 되려 선더볼트가 뜰거같은데요
<yemharc> 새로운 보안 저장매체로요
<Coffee_Instant_> 보급화만 된다면야..
<Coffee_Instant_> 좋을텐데...
<Coffee_Instant_> 인텔하고 애플이 열렬히 밀고있는건 사실인데..
<Coffee_Instant_> 보급화에 대해서는 조금 걸리지 않나 생각 들어요
<yemharc> 요즘 연구되는 기술중에 하나가 자석의 자기장 패턴을 이용한 보안이라서요
<Coffee_Instant_> 음?
<Coffee_Instant_> 그건 뭐에요...?
<yemharc> 그거랑 더불어서 내장 칩을 이용하는거랑 결합시키면
<yemharc> 아마 상당히 강력한게 나올거같아서요
<Coffee_Instant_> 호오..
<AndroUser> 한글이 안써져서 폰으로 들어왔네요..ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant_> 음?
<Coffee_Instant_> manemis 님 이신가요
<AndroUser> 네 ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant_> 민트 설치중이시죠...?
<AndroUser> 예 지금 리부팅하고있어요
<Coffee_Instant_> 음
<Coffee_Instant_> 한글 바로 안되실꺼에요
<Coffee_Instant_> 저장소 리스트에 우분투 로컬 저장소 체크해제 되어있어요
<Coffee_Instant_> 그거 하시면 되요....
<AndroUser> 아 ㅋㅋ 감사합니다 바로 해볼게요
<AndroUser> Nabi같은걸 깔아야하나 하고 고민하고있었어요
<AndroUser> 질문이 있는데요
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<AndroUser> 원래 윈도우랑 같이깔아서 멀티부팅으로 했었는데
<AndroUser> 새로깔때 부트로더를 어디에 까는건가요?
<AndroUser> 그걸 잘못설정해서인지 에러가 났네요..
<razGon_web> 윈도우 설치한데에 부트로더 선택하면 멀티 부팅 하실건지 물어 보던데요
<AndroUser> 리눅스있던파티션에 선택해서그런지 Error : symbol not found : grub_divmod64_full
<AndroUser> 라고 뜨네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 헉. 저는 제외..
<Coffee_Instant_> 음?
<Coffee_Instant_> 민트할떄
<Coffee_Instant_> 그냥 윈도우상에서 빈공간 만들어주고
<Coffee_Instant_> 민트 설치할떄 window7과 함꼐 설치 걍
<Coffee_Instant_> 이렇게 해주면 부트알아서 해주는데...
<AndroUser> 그래요? 수동으로 하려다가 ㅠ
<AndroUser> 기존에 있던 민트에 덮어씌워지나요?
<Coffee_Instant_> 음
<Coffee_Instant_> 첨부터 설치하셔야 되요?
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우에 일단 집안할려면
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우에서 부트로더 살려야 하는데
<Coffee_Instant_> 그리고 윈도우상에서 리눅스 설치된 파티션 삭제하고 프리스페이스공간으로 만들어 두시면 되요
<Coffee_Instant_> 그리고 민트로 들어와서 설치하면 알아서 해줘요
<AndroUser> 아
<AndroUser> 그렇구나..
<AndroUser> 윈도우에 진입을 못하고있는데..;;
<Coffee_Instant_> 저는 부트로더 어디에 설치하는지도 모르는 초입이에요 ㅋ
<Coffee_Instant_> 그러면요
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우 CD있나요
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우7CD요
<AndroUser> 아니요
<Coffee_Instant_> USB라도 괜찮아요
<AndroUser> 음 네 구할수는 있어요
<Coffee_Instant_> 그러면
<Coffee_Instant_> 나중에 윈도우7 설치하듯이 부팅하셔서
<Coffee_Instant_> 리커버리모드로 진입하시고 난 후에
<AndroUser> 네
<Coffee_Instant_> 복구방법에 (4번쨰추정) 거기 커맨드라인 복구로 진입하셔서
<AndroUser> 네
<Coffee_Instant_> bootrec.exe. /fixmbr 입려가시면
<Coffee_Instant_> 부트로더가 복구되었다고 뜰꺼에요
<Coffee_Instant_> 그리고 재부팅 하시면 윈도우 정상진입 가능하실거에요
<AndroUser> 아하 넵 감사합니다^^
<AndroUser> 다른방법으로는 복구 불가능한건가요?
<Coffee_Instant_> 음
<Coffee_Instant_> 음...
<Coffee_Instant_> 다른방법은....
<Coffee_Instant_> 더 복잡할껄요 ㅎㅎ;;;
<AndroUser> 아..ㅎㅎㅎㅎ..
<Coffee_Instant_> 추후에 리눅스를 싹 지우고 싶다 하시거나 새로 설치하고자한다면
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우집이할시 F8으로 들어가 복구에서 윈도우의 부트로더 살리신후
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우 내장 파티션 내장에서 리눅스 파티션만 싹 삭제만 하시면 되요
<Coffee_Instant_> 말이..참 두서없이 쓰는군요 저 -_-
<Coffee_Instant_> ....ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<AndroUser> 근데 윈도우상에서 리눅스 파티션을 인식 못하던것으로 기억하는데...
<AndroUser> 뭐로 지우나요?
<Coffee_Instant_> 윈도우 실행에서
<Coffee_Instant_> compmgmt.msc 실행하시면 나와요
<Coffee_Instant_> compmgmt만 치면 되네요
<AndroUser> 아하 넵 메모해둘게요 일단 윈도7usb를 구해야겟네요..
<Coffee_Instant_> compmgmt.msc <- 다쳐야 나오네요 -_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Coffee_Instant_> 으
<Coffee_Instant_> 와이브로가 좋긴좋군요
<Coffee_Instant_> 호호
<Coffee_Instant_> +_+ 실속도 12Mbps / 4Mbps
<Coffee_Instant_> 이정도면 양호하죠?-=__=
<Coffee_Instant_> 안녕하세요
<manemis_phone> 윈도우 USB 구할때까지는 라이브시디로 놀아야겠네요
<manemis_phone> 근데 한글이 안나오네..
<Coffee_Instant_> 한글문제는...
<Coffee_Instant_> 입력이 안된다고요?>
<Coffee_Instant_> ㅋ
<manemis_phone> 라이브 시디에서도 같은방법으로 해결되나요?
<Coffee_Instant> dhdhdhdh
<Coffee_Instant> 오오오오오ㅗ
<Coffee_Instant> 지산락페 +_+
<Coffee_Instant> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 라인업에 라디오헤드헤드헤드헤드
<Coffee_Instant> ㅇ미ㅏㄴ어ㅏ림ㄴ이ㅏ러마넝ㄹ마ㅓㄴㅇ리ㅏ먼ㄹ이ㅏㅁㄹ어ㅏㅣㅇㄴ라ㅣㅓ미ㅏㅇ러미ㅏㄴㅇ럼 ㄴㅇ람 ㅓㄴ아리 ㅁㄴ아 하하학
<Seony> Coffee_Instant, 이상이 있어서 그러시는 건가요?
<Coffee_Instant> Seony: 하하;; 아니요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 라디오헤드가 내한한적이 한번도 없었는데
<Coffee_Instant> 이번에 내한해 온다고하니까 순간 기분이 좋아서요 ㅎ
<Seony> 규칙 읽어보셨겠지만, 채널에 이상한 메시지로 도배하는 건 삼가해주세요.
<Coffee_Instant> 읔 죄송해요 ㅎ
<Coffee_Instant> 유념토록 하겠습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 감사합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 하이요..
<Seony> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요. :)
<DarkCircle> 전파대가리 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 가 뭔가 했더니 라디오 헤드였구나 -ㅅ- (...)
<DarkCircle> (...먼산...)
<Coffee_Instant> .....
<Coffee_Instant> 다크님.....
<Coffee_Instant> 옥타브가...매트랩을 대체할 수는 있긴하지만...
<Coffee_Instant> 몇가지 사소한 것에 부족한 면이 있군요...
<Coffee_Instant> 특히 그래픽 면에서..
<Coffee_Instant> 플롯은 도대체 어떻게 하는거지
<jincreator> 잘은 모르겠지만 gnuplot을 써서 하는 것 같던데요...
<jincreator> (이쪽 전공자는 아닙니다...)
<DarkCircle> 매트랩은 워낙 넘사벽이라 (...)
<razGon_PG> 아이패드 브이엔씨로 연결해서 채팅중ㅃ
<razGon_PG> 뿌잉뿌잉,,
<Coffee_Instant> 아이패드에 irc앱 없어요?
<DarkCircle> irc앱이 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 좋은넘은 가격이 꽤 돼요
<DarkCircle> 작년엔 꽁짜였는데(...)
<Coffee_Instant> 안녕하세요~
<Coffee_Instant> .......
<ihavnoth> 구글 캘릭더 조금 이상하게 동작하네요
<ihavnoth> 기업용 구글 캘릭더 사용중인 계정은 선더버드에서 dav로 잘 써지는데 제가 개인적으로 사용하던 계정은
<ihavnoth> dav 쓰기 실패하네요
<DarkCircle> 어이 -0-
<Coffee_Instant> 예압?
<DarkCircle> 아 -0- ...
<DarkCircle> 테스트하다 이리로 날려버렸네요 -.- .........................
<DarkCircle> 봇탱이 코드에 이리로 날리라고 잘못 집어넣었다능.
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<Coffee_Instant> 으잉?
<am0c> 심심하네효
<DarkCircle> link test : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/firefox-10-released/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Firefox 10 Released
<jincreator> 네, 1월 31일이 나오는 날이었죠.
<DarkCircle> 봇탱이 테스트중 -ㅅ-...
<DarkCircle> 근데 아직 저장소에는 대부분 안올라왔더라구요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 릴리즈 파티 그런거 안하나 =3
<jincreator> 곧 올라올겁니다. 이미 다 해 놓았는데 테스트해보느라 하루이틀 늦게 올라오는 것 같더군요.
<jincreator> 릴리즈 파티는...어떻게 6주마다 합니까?
<DarkCircle> 우분투 모임도 4주에 한번 하니까요 :D
<DarkCircle> (읭?)
<jincreator> 근데 모질라 한국 커뮤니티 운영자님은 제주도에 계시죠...
<DarkCircle> Seony / 너브죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 헛... 오늘도 이 시간에 계시네요
<DarkCircle> 릴기능 맹글었습니다.
<jincreator> Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Seony> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<Seony> 오홋... 빨리됐네요
<DarkCircle> 채널은 어제랑 비슷하구요 한아얄씨에 동일 이름으로 만든 채널하고 릴레이 기능 물려놓고 계속 테스트 중입니다.
<DarkCircle> 생각보다 어렵진 않더라구요 먼저 만들어진 봇에 힌트코드가 중간중간 숨어있어서
<DarkCircle> 그거 보고 화장실에서 일보면서 생각좀 하다가 코드 짜는데 한시간 걸렸나 -ㅅ- ..
<DarkCircle> 여하튼 금방 되었습니다. :D 테스트를 해봐야 할듯.
<Seony> 네 :)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 이제 이런거 됩니다. :D
<DarkCircle> <DarkCircle> link test : http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/firefox-10-released/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Firefox 10 Released
<Seony> 오... 좋네요
<jincreator> !ubu firefox
<DarkCircle> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=20519
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 글타래 보기 - 현시점에 10.04 어떨지요 .... - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<Seony> jincreator: 봇 사용은 쿼리로만 가능해요 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 음...그러니까 링크만 쿼리 없이 가능한 거군요.
<Seony> DarkCircle: 만약 봇을 내보냈을 경우는 자동으로 다시 들어오나요?
<DarkCircle> 음 자동으로 돌아오게는 안했습니다 :D
<jincreator> 봇 밴(...)
<DarkCircle> 밴을 했는데 얘가 다시 들어오면
<DarkCircle> 못된놈이니까요
<Seony> 넵. 일단 내보내는 테스트 한 번만 좀 해볼께요.
<DarkCircle> 넵.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘되네요
<DarkCircle> 잘되죠? 하면서 좀 이상하다 싶은건 바로 클레임 걸어주세요. 아 그리고 혹시나 싶어서 며칠후에 부재중 메세지 기능을 넣을 것입니다.
<Seony> 넵.
<Seony> 잠시 화장실~
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.com
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Homepage | Ubuntu
<jincreator> http://ubuntu.com http://packages.ubuntu.com
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<DarkCircle> 이거 url 찍개에 버그 하나 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> java 하실줄 아시면 코드 수정 해보시길 ..
<jincreator> (...)
<DarkCircle> 코드는
<DarkCircle> http://github.com/darkcircle/UbuntuGuideBot.git
<DarkCircle> 본래 프로젝트 깨짐 방지를 위해 따로 포크했습니다.
<jincreator> https://github.com/darkcircle/UbuntuGuideBot
<GuideBot> [Link Title] darkcircle/UbuntuGuideBot - GitHub
<jincreator> https도 되는군요.
<DarkCircle> 네 .
<DarkCircle> 코드 보시면 답이 다 나옵니다.
<DarkCircle> jincreator / 봇 개발은 #pircbottest로 넘어 오시면 됩니다.
<jincreator> 방도 만드셨군요...
<DarkCircle> 네 이 채널이 지저분해지면 안된다는 원칙은 철저히 지키기 위해서죠.
<Seony> 음.. 어제 그 채널이 잠시 접속이 안됐었어요..
<jincreator> 으아, 잘 때까지 1시간 남았네요.
<jincreator> diboi: 오랬만입니다.
<diboi> jincreator, 반갑습니다. 반 년 안에 특별한 계획이 있습니까?
<jincreator> 반 년이면...12.04를 무사히 출시하는 것 말고는 현재로서는 없네요.
<jincreator> 흠...뭐, 이런 게 나오기는 했네요. http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/en/blog/175-sfd11-competition-is-on
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Software Freedom Day - SFD'11 Competition is on!
<jincreator> diboi: 반 년 안에 특별한 계획이 있으신가요?
<diboi> 막연히 나랑 상관 없다고 생각하던 librePlanet이 2012년 올해에도 Boston 보스턴에서 열리네요. 경험삼아 가보고 싶어요.
<jincreator> 그러고보니 3월달에 DocumentationFreedomDay가 있다고 들은 것 같기도 하네요.
<diboi> 보고서 경연?이 재밌어보이네요.
<jincreator> 상품이 뭔가...애물단지가 될 것 같군요...부품용?
<diboi> 하하
<razGon_web> 굳모닝요!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-01
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 추운 아침입니다.
<yemharc> razGon_web: 그렇네요 :)
<razGon_web> 지름신 어제 가까스로 막았습니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 요~! 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹~!
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리원
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 겁나 추운데 회사내에서는 난로 잘 돌아가 가고 있삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 불덕옹 / 오래간만에 보는 불덕옹~!
<bluedusk> 네 그럭저럭 따뜻하네요.. 가 저에게 물어보시는게 아니였군요.. 망극 (__)
<Ponics_Beginner> 불덕옹 / 유능하신 이과장님은 잘계시죠 ?
<bluedusk> 글쎄요.;
<Ponics_Beginner> 불덕옹 / 이과장님에게 많이 배우세욤... 이과장님 능력 쩔어요~!
<bluedusk> 저랑 일하는게 아니라 저도 잘..;
<Ponics_Beginner> 불덕옹 / 부서를 바꾸삼.. ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제가 맘대로 바꾸는게 아니라서.;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 불덕옹 / ㅋㅋㅋ 페북 하삼 ?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 탈퇴햇어요
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 친추 했던가... 가물 가물..
<Ponics_Beginner> 불덕옹 / 아.. 그런거삼.. ㅋㅋ
<Seony> yemharc: 찾으셨어요
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 그 파인더에서 보기옵션을 한번에 일괄적용할 방법이 없나 해서요
<Seony> 예전에 스노우 레퍼드 때에는 디폴트로 지정하는 옵션이 있었는데 지금은 안보이네요. 근데 없어진걸 이제서야 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 으잌 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 아니다 있구나...
<Seony> 보는 방법에 따라 보기옵션 창이 달라지네요
<Seony> 큰 아이콘보기로 놓고 보기옵션 보니까 디폴트로 지정하는 버튼이 나오네요
<yemharc> 아하;; 그럼 설정한 다음 기본값으로 지정하면 전부 다 그렇게 바뀌는건가요?
<Seony> 네
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / gmail 쓰삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / gmail 주소좀 불러주삼..
<Ponics_Beginner> 써니옹 / 써니옹도 gmail 주소..
<yemharc> 닉이랑 같아요
<Seony> jswlinux@gmail.com
<Ponics_Beginner> gmail 확인 요망..
<Ponics_Beginner> 면상책을 사용하지 않는 사람들을 위해서
<Ponics_Beginner> 그룹스 맹글었심..
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 슬슬...
<Ponics_Beginner> 준비해야 겠넹...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔..
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹은 아직 메일 승인 안되어 있심...
<yemharc> 초대수락 했는데요....
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 오... 굿굿.. 굿좝~!
<Guest7889> hi
<Seony> Hi
<grr> hi
<Ponics_Beginner> 맛난 점심들 하삼..
<Ponics_Beginner> 헉...
<Ponics_Beginner> grr옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 그때는 집에 잘 들어 갔삼 ?
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 잘들어가고 그거먹고 집에서 싱나게 토했지요..
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 헉... 이런... 마지막에 먹는것이 문제 였나효 ?
<grr> Ponics_Beginner: 체력이 이제 그지꺵꺵이임
<Seony> 학비를 무리하게 일시불로 냈더니... 앱스토어에서 앱 하나 살 돈도 없네요
<Ponics_Beginner> grr / 훔... 머 아직도 체력이 짱짱한데 무슨 그런 겸손의 말을... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Seony: 학비가 얼마나 비싸길래 그렇게 빈곤해 지셨나요;;
<grr> ì²´ë ¥ -1/255
<readytoact> (__)
<yemharc> -1이라니...차라리 데들리를 띄워요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 음... 학비 $7,000에 집렌트비 $1,600 합계 $8,600
<Seony> 한국돈으로 치니까 900만원 돈이네요. 와... 무쟈게 큰돈이 있었다니..
<razGon_web> 흠...집에 메인컴이 나가니 손이 막떨리네요..ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 겍.... 그게 한 학기에 들어가나요?
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 학비는 한 학기구요, 집렌트비는 매달.
<North_> out-state이신가봐요?
<readytoact> -0-.. 학비만 치면.. 한쿡하고 비슷하네요
<grr> yemharc: 마비노기 다시 해요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> +_+.. 마.. 마비노기!!!!
<razGon_web> 허거거.. 마비노기..ㅎ
<North_> ihavnoth: 한국분이셨네요? #ubuntu에서 코멘트 해주셨던...?
<grr> 요즘 다시하고 있어요 /.\
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 학
<razGon_web> 저도 요즘 대항해시대 온라인 다시 시작하고 있습니ㅏㄷ.
<readytoact> 내 계정은 아직 살아있을텐데..
<razGon_web> 남자는 항해를 떠나야 합니다. ㅎ
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 랭크 찍어야 되는 스킬들이 아직도 수두룩한데
<razGon_web> 나는 배타고 넓은 세계로...ㅎ
<Seony> 일단 전 퇴근합니다. 집에서 뵐께요
<readytoact> 울티마온라인을 살려내라!!
<razGon_web> 옙
<readytoact> -0- 마비노기에
<readytoact> 우분투 길드 하나 만들어야겠네요
<readytoact> 오 좋다
<readytoact> -_-.. 길드석에 우분투 로고 박고
<grr> 펫들 이름이 ubuntu , developer, vmware, pctools, workstation 가지고 있어요 (...)
<ihavnoth> ihavnoth: 기억이 안나요...
<ihavnoth> 켁
<ihavnoth> North: 기억이 안나요
<razGon_web> 웰컴.!~!
<grr>  /_\
<DarkCircle> 요새 드레이콩이 안보이시네 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 너브죽
<North> 현재 웹브라우져가 파이어폭스인데요, 구글크롬을 설치하려니 에러가발생합니다. "Error:Dependency is not satisfiable:libasound2"의존성이 만족스럽지 않다??무슨 말인지...
<DarkCircle> 의존성이 적합하지 않다는 뜻입니다. 이런 경우는 대부분 버전이 안맞는 문제이기 때문에 아마도 버전문제일 것입니다.
<North> 아~~네~~
<yemharc> North: sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<North> yemharc: 감사합니다. 시도해 보겠습니다
<DarkCircle> North / 혹시 우분투 배포판 버전 몇을 쓰시나요?
<North> 8.04입니다
<DarkCircle> 너무 오래됐는데요
<DarkCircle> 전체적으로 업그레이드 해보시는걸 권합니다.
<DarkCircle> 9.xx에서도 그런 문제가 발생하는것으로 보고되고 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 8.04라는건 2008년 4월에 릴리즈 됐다는 의미인데
<North> 씨디나 usb사용가능한게 없어서 일단 8.04깔고 업그레이드 했었습니다만,
<DarkCircle> 그러면 ... 음
<North> 로그온화면(자주색)에서 멈춥니다
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 혹시 예전 배포판에서 다음 배포판으로 업그레이드 할때 뭘 체크해야 하는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 제가 지금 쓰는 배포판 말고 마지막으로 쓴 배포판이 8.04 입니다만 :D
<yemharc> 판올림 할떄요?
<DarkCircle> 그때가 벌써 3~4년전이예요.
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 패키지 말고 전체적으로
<yemharc> 어....딱히 체크하는건 없고
<DarkCircle> 지금쓰는 배포판은 우분투코리아에서 받은 코분투 시디 -0-
<yemharc> sudo do-releases-upgrade로 터미널에서 하던가
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 업그레이드 프로그램에서 판올림을 하던가
<yemharc> 둘 중 하나죠
<DarkCircle> 그렇군요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 8버전이면 11까지 올릴 수 있는 가능성이 있으려나 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 소프트웨어 업그레이드에서 두번째 탭인가에 보시면 "판올림 체크"라는 항목에 "LTS만 / 일반판" 중에 선택하는게 있습니다.
<yemharc> 차례대로 올라가면 요샌 어지간하면 올라갈거에요
<North>  sudo do-releases-upgrade 하다가 또 뻑날까봐 겁이 납니다
<DarkCircle> LTS를 추천하는수밖에 없네요.
<North> 10.04 LTS를 판올림 체크를 통해 했다가 로그온 화면에서 멈춥니다.
<DarkCircle> 흠 ...
<North> 자주색 로그온화면까지만 나옵니다
<DarkCircle> 시스템 사양이 어떤지 찍어주실 수 있나요?
<yemharc> 10.04 이전 버전이면 판올림에서 문제가 많을거에요
<North> 시스템사양 보는 법좀...
<yemharc> 사실 우분투가 제대로 안정화 되기 시작한게 10.04부터라... 정확히는 안정화라기보다 저런 부가적인 시스템이 제대로 돌아가기 시작한 시점이요
<DarkCircle> 일단 dmidecode가 실행되나 확인해보시고요
<DarkCircle> 실행이 된다면 거기서 로그를 뽑아서 pastebin에 10분 expire 걸어놓고 링크 주세요
<North> 2.9로 나옵니다.
<North> /dev/men: permission denied
<yemharc> dmidecode는 sudo로 실행해주세요
<DarkCircle> 버전이 나온다면 일단 실행은 된다는거네요
<DarkCircle> 그러면 dmidecode > [filename].log 로 일단 만드시고 이걸 열어서 pastebin 사이트에 붙여넣어주세요. 물론 10분 expire 걸어주시고요.
<DarkCircle> 생성된 파일은 물론 지우셔도 됩니다.
<North> 로그파일 어케 만들죠?ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> $ sudo dmidecode > system.log라고 쳐보세요
<DarkCircle> $하고 공백 빼고요
<North> 했는데요, 파일을 어디서 찾죠?
<yemharc> 명령어 친 곳이요
<yemharc> 똑같이 따라서 쳐보세요
<yemharc> sudo dmidecode > system.log
<yemharc> ls
<yemharc> 그럼 파일이름 보일겁니다
<DarkCircle> 그리고 파일이 저장된 위치는
<DarkCircle> pwd
<North> 올렸습니다
<North> 파일명은 system.log로 했어요
<DarkCircle> 링크는요?
<North> http://pastebin.com/3N8ewhXU
<GuideBot> [Link Title] system.log - Pastebin.com
<DarkCircle> 저거 같이 열어서보도록 하죠
<DarkCircle> 저거 보는 방법은 아주 쉬워요 -.-
<DarkCircle> 저기에 온갖 하드웨어의 정보가 다 들어있다고 보시면 됩니다.
<North> 네
<DarkCircle> 일단 시스템은 Phoenix 바이오스 쓰시구요 Via보드 쓰시는가보네요
<DarkCircle> Pentium 4 프로세서 쓰시고
<North> 스패어 피씨입니다
<DarkCircle> 메모리는 대략 512MB.
<North> 네
<DarkCircle> 데스크탑이군요 .
<North> 네
<DarkCircle> CDROM드라이브 같은게 없어서 USB로 부팅하신거죠?
<North> 씨디롬 리더, 라이터 각각있습니다
<North> usb 소켓도 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 흠 그러면 코분투 시디는 없구요?
<North> 없어요
<DarkCircle> 지금 PC안에 중요한 데이터가 있나요?
<North> 스카이프 힘들게 깔았어요.ㅠㅠ
<North> 8.04 업데이트하는데 2시간걸렸어요
<DarkCircle> 10.04 이후 버전으로 해서 설치하시면 괜찮을거 같은데 ..
<yemharc> 제 생각에 새로 설치하시면 스카이프를 더 쉽게 설치하실 수 있을거라 생각합니다만....
<North> 8.04이후 10.04 LTS로 설치를 3번정도 했었습니다만 모두 실패했어요
<yemharc> 판올림 말고 그냥 설치로요?
<North> 판올림요
<yemharc> 네 그러니까 그냥 싹 밀고 클린 인스톨을 하시길 추천합니다
<yemharc> 데이터만 백업하시고요
<UidX> 흠
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 코분투 시디를 받으시는게 좋을거 같은데
<UidX> POST값으로 비밀번호를 날려서 로그인 하는 페이지 만드는데 비밀번호가 외부 유출되지 않게 안전하게 암호화해서 날아오게 하는게 나을까요?
<UidX> 아니면 그냥 평문으로?
<UidX> 귀찮으니까 대충 md5 한번 해서 보내야지
<North> 윈도우즈 대체 OS로 우분투 써볼려고 했는데 저에게는 다소 무리가 있어 보이네요.
<yemharc> 암호화는 기본 예절이라고 생각합니다
<DarkCircle> 암호화해서 날리는걸 추천합니다.
<UidX> .. 그냥 md5 정도면 되겠죠?
<DarkCircle> md5는 100% 깨집니다.
<UidX> DB에서 md5하고 sha-256 해서 저장하는데
<yemharc> 적당히(?!) 128비트 암호화 거세요
<DarkCircle> 네이트온이 md5로 했다가 작년에 털렸죠
<yemharc> ......
<UidX> .. md5+sha-256 한다음에 base64 인척 낚게 마지막에 base64를 할까
<DarkCircle> 암호와 같은 정보는 어지간하게 암호화 하지 않으면 털리게 되어 있습니다.
<North> sudo do-release-upgrade로 업그레이드시도하겠습니다
<ihavnoth> North: 10.04로 가시게요?
<UidX> whirlpool 같은거 할까..
<North> ihavnoth: 네, 다들 그렇게 말씀하시니 다시한번 미친 척 해볼려구요. 근데 #ubuntu에서 뵙지 않았나요?
<ihavnoth> North: 전 기억 못하겠네요. 영어를 못해서 거긴 한달에 한번정도밖에 이야기안해요 주로 보기만해요
<North> ihavnoth: 그렇담 아마도 동명이인인가보네요 ㅋㅋ
<UidX> #ubuntu 갔는데;; 가자마자 모르는 질문이 휘릭
<North> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 이서버는 ihavnoth 제가 등록했어요
<North> 네...
<UidX> 그냥 농담조로 던진말에 누가 대답했네..
<UidX> 무시해야지
<North> 다른 궁금한 거는 스카이프 설치했는데 윈도우처럼 바탕화면에 바로가기 만들수 있나요?
<North> 매번 알트 에프2를 해야 하나요?
<UidX> ln -s 하면 되지 않나요?
<North> 그게 머에요?ㅋ
<UidX> 심볼릭 링크 만들어서..
<UidX> .. 급 자신감 상실
<UidX> 아닌가;;
<ihavnoth> North: 전 주로 자주쓰는건 단축키 지정해서 써요
<ihavnoth> North: 아니면 왼쪽 아이콘 클릭
<ihavnoth> North: 바탕화면에 아이콘 배치하는거 싫어하거든요 ^.^
<North> Applications의 Internet 디렉토리 내부에 바로가기가 들어가 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<North> 왼쪽 마우스 Create-launcher말씀하시나요?
<yemharc> 아 정말......뭔 일이 제대로 진행 되는게 없네!!!
<North> 왼쪽 아이콘 클릭이 머에요?
<UidX> 왼쪽에 무슨 dock 처럼 생긴거 그거 아니에요?
<UidX> 네모난 창에.. 아이콘 덕지덕지 있는거
<UidX> 저도 그렇게 쓰는데
<UidX> 덕지덕지는 아닌가
<North> 왼쪽 위 말씀하시나요? Applications-Places-System-Firefox-Evolution Mail-Help 요거요?
<North> 버전이 달라서 이해가 되실려나?
<UidX> 어..? 우분투 버전 몇이세요?
<UidX> 그거 구버전 같은데
<North> 8.04입니다
<UidX> ;;
<North> ㅋㅋ
<UidX> 지금 11.10인데..;;
<North> 지금 터미널에서 업그레이드  중입니다 ㅠㅠ
<North> 한글 폰트가 넘 안이뻐요. ㅠ
<North> pastebin.com에 그림파일도 올릴 수 있나요?
<ihavnoth> North: 폰트를 바꾸시면될꺼에요
<DarkCircle> 외쿸 채널가면 웃긴게 .. 사람이 하도 많다보니 대답하거나 질문하다는걸 보다보면
<DarkCircle> 저를 좋아하는 사람들이 참 많은거 같애요 *-_-*
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<DarkCircle> =3=3=3
<UidX> 혹시 mysql 잘하시는분..?
<North> ihavnoth: 기본언어가 영어구요, 지원언어가 한국어이거든요~~어디서 폰트 바꾸는지 알려주시면 감샤~
<yemharc> 설정 -> 모양 -> 글꼴(폰트)
<ihavnoth> 포럼에서 검색해서 알려드릴께요
<UidX> 이거 어떻게 해야하지
<UidX> auto_increment 된 부분..
<ihavnoth> North: 저기서 하면된다네요
<North> 영어만 폰트를 바꿀 수 있게 되어 있네요
<yemharc> 영어만이 아니라 거기서 바꾸시면 시스템 전체에 다 적용됩니다
<yemharc> 예를들어 나눔고딕 글꼴로 바꿔놓으면 한글은 나눔고딕으로 출력되고 영문은 나눔고딕이 포함하고 있는 영문 글꼴로 출력됩니다
<North> 나눔고딕 글꼴같은 한글 글꼴이 없어요
<yemharc> 그거야 설치가 안 되어 있으니까요 ^^;;
<North> 제꺼 기본 폰트가 Sans네요
<North> 아~하~
<UidX> 오 #ubuntu 좋네요
<UidX> MySQL 질문 해결
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음... 아마 기본적으로 설치되어 있는게 은글꼴 한양 뭐 이런것들일거에요
<yemharc> (한글 언어팩이 설치되어 있다면요)
<North> 한글 언어팩 설치했어요. 근데 한글용 폰트가 없네요
<North> 그래서 지금 한글을 타이핑할 수 있는 듯.
<yemharc> 음... 8.04라 어디까지 패키지 지원이 되려나 모르겠네요
<yemharc> 일단 나눔글꼴이라도 설치해 보죠
<ihavnoth> 8.04에선 백묵 폰트가 있었던거 같네요
<yemharc> sudo apt-get install ttf-nanum
<North> 다들 컴퓨터 쪽에 몸담고 계시나보네요? 저는 그냥 윈도우즈 대체 OS찾는 사람입니다.ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 전 아예 업무용 데탑이 우분투라서요....
<North> 네. 일단 업그레이드 해보고 폰트 깔아볼께요
<North> 와~
<DarkCircle> 전 우분투는 안쓰는데 여기다 닉박고 있는 (...)
<North> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 젠투 씁니다.
<DarkCircle> 아 그리고 우분투를 아얘 안쓰는건 아니예요 ㄲㄲ (=3)
<North> 젠투도 리눅스계열 오에스인가보네요? 첨 듣네요
<ihavnoth> 은시리즈 폰트는 8.04에도 깔려있군요
<DarkCircle> 리눅스 계열이 아니라 젠투 우분투 페도라 레드햇 수세 슬랙웨어 댐스멀 다 리눅스입니다.
<North> 젠투도 GUI있나요?
<DarkCircle> 단순하게 우리는 distribution 이라고 부르는걸 배포판이라고 통칭할 뿐이죠
<DarkCircle> 네 다 있습니다.
<North> 아~~
<yemharc> 음... 윈도 98하고 윈도XP는 같은 윈도지만 틀린거랑 비슷한 느낌인겁니다
<DarkCircle> 나열한 배포판중에 GUI를 안쓰는 배포판은 없습니다.
<North> ihavnoth: 업무용으로 쓰시면 혹시 설게프로그램도 쓰시나요? 프로그래밍 말구요
<DarkCircle> 전세계에 대략 300여종이 넘는 배포판이 있는데 다 GUI 있습니다.
<ihavnoth> North: yemharc 님이 업무용으로 쓰신다네요
<North> 아네
<North> 잘못봤네요
<ihavnoth> North: 무슨 설계하세요?
<North> 윈도 말고는 첨에 도스 비슷한 화면이 아닐까 했네요.
<North> 설계 안하는데요, 설계프로그램을 읽기용으로 쓰거든요
<UidX> input type="option" 맞죠?
<North> 가끔 수정도 하고요
<UidX> radio 인지 option 인지 자꾸 헷갈리네..
<ihavnoth> North: 프로그램이 어떤거에요?
<North> 기계설계용이죠머~~
<yemharc> 캐드요?
<North> 솔리드 오도캐드
<yemharc> openSCAD라는 물건이 있어요
<yemharc> http://www.openscad.org
<GuideBot> [Link Title] OpenSCAD - The Programmers Solid 3D CAD Modeller
<North> 저도 캐드 관련 그래픽 어플 봤는데요
<ihavnoth> 가이드 봇은 언제 대답하는거죠? URL이면 반응하나요?
<North> 전혀 정감이 가지 않더라는~~
<ihavnoth> http://www.google.com
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Google
<ihavnoth> 오호
<North> 가이드 봇은 머하는 녀석이에요?
<North> 설마 사람은 아니겠죠? 만약 그렇다면 죄송
<ihavnoth> 도와주나보네요  채널 타이틀에 !도움 하라네요
<yemharc> 작동하는걸로 봐선 링크에 대한 안내를 해주는거 같네요
<North> yemharc: 업무용으로 쓰시면 혹시 설게프로그램도 쓰시나요? 프로그래밍 말구요
<yemharc> 그러니까 캐드같은 설계(Build) 툴 말하시는건가요?
<North> 네
<yemharc> 음... 저는 디자이너는 아니라 딱히 사용하지는 않습니다마는...
<ihavnoth> North: 제 추측으론 혼자 일하는거 아니면 많이 힘들꺼같은데요
<DarkCircle> 캐드 파일을 보신다면
<DarkCircle> http://lx-viewer.sourceforge.net/
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Linux Drawing Viewer - DWG and DXF support
<DarkCircle> 이런것도 괜찮습니다.
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/9Yt1q
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Ads by Google
<ihavnoth> North: 설계해서 다른 업체에 넘겨야할때 파일 변환 호환이 그리 좋지 않을꺼에요
<DarkCircle> 무료 만다린 코스 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 추측입니다 ㅎㅎ 저희 하드웨어팀은 PADs사용하는데
<DarkCircle> grr?
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/CmnyL
<GuideBot> [Link Title] -- CAD Links
<UidX> 꺄아아아아
<UidX> 된다
<UidX> 오예오예
<North> 구글 링크가 아주 그냥~`
<DarkCircle> 아 PCB 설계 뛰시는군요
<ihavnoth> 리눅스에서보기 힘들더군요
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/I4Q3b
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 6 of the Best Free Linux CAD Software - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site
<North> PADs는 피씨비 설계용
<DarkCircle> PADS를 예전에 잠깐 만져본적이 있어서 ㅡ.ㅡ
<ihavnoth> North: 예를 든거에요 보통 설계하면 혼자 그 파일을 보진 않잖아요
<North> 네~~
<ihavnoth> North: 옵션이랑 라이브러리 많아서 윈도우 사용자 끼리도 잘 공유가 안되고 그러더라고요
<North> 저희는 서버에 다 집어넣어서 쓰더라구요.
<North> 설게팀은 거기에 저장하고,  필요한 사람은 들어가서 읽기만 하거나 카피해서 써요
<North> 인터넷에 대체OS로 우분투 쓴다는 사람 이야기 읽어봤는데 많은 인내심이 필요할 듯 싶네요
<yemharc> 음... 그건 쓰기 나름이긴 합니다
<yemharc> 업무마다도 틀리구요
<DarkCircle> 찾아보니까 PADS 유사프로그램 중에 freepcb 란게 있네요
<DarkCircle> http://www.freepcb.com/
<yemharc> 사실상 "전문 상용 프로그램"이 필요한 경우라면 단정적으로 말할 수 있습니다. 윈도우 쓰세요.
<GuideBot> [Link Title] FreePCB: freeware PCB layout software
<North> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 슬프지만 대부분의 전문가용 프로그램은 상용 툴이 더 좋습니다.
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사실 리눅스에서도 상용툴을 만들 수 있긴 한데
<ihavnoth> North: 저도 사실 회사 업무때문에 우분투를 사용해요
<yemharc> 안하려고 하죠. 돈이 안되니까
<DarkCircle> 돈보단 ... 라이선스 문제가 복잡하게 얽히는 경우가 많아서 잘 안만들죠
<yemharc> 저야 어차피 이클립스만 잘 돌아가면 되니 우분투가 더 편한거 뿐이고요
<North> ihavnoth: 특이한 케이스네요, 업무상 우분투라~~ 전문상용프로그램 안쓰시나요?
<DarkCircle> 요새 소프트웨어 쪽은 사실 이클립스만 있어도 잘돼요
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 에이~ 사실 그건 핑계라고 봐요. 애초에 그렇게 따지면 마야는 어찌 나왔겠습니까
<DarkCircle> MS 플랫폼에서는 VS 201x .net 이라든가 .
<DarkCircle> 뭐 하긴 마야는 ...
<North> 마야는 디자인프로그램?
<DarkCircle> 마야는 그래도 먹고 사는게 있으니까 (먼산)
<ihavnoth> North: 안드로이드 하면 대부분 우분투가 더 편해요 다른것도 가능하지만 일단 안드로이드 개발환경 기본이 우분투에요
<DarkCircle> 네 3D
<yemharc> 사실 충분히 해결 가능한데, 전문가용 프로그램이라고 해도 그 사람들이 다 컴퓨터 자체를 잘 쓰는건 아니라는게 포인트겠죠
<DarkCircle> 마야는 쓰기 쉬운 장점이있지만
<DarkCircle> 마야보단 블렌더 추천합니다.
<yemharc> 그러니까 윈도용이 나오는거라 봐요
<DarkCircle> 렌더러는 블렌더 플러긴이 더 좋아요
<North> ihavnoth: 어플만드시는 회사인 듯?
<ihavnoth> North: 안드로이드 어플팀은 절반은 우분투 쓰고요 나머진 윈도우에 vmware 우분투
<North> 아~
<North> 윈도우 편한사람은 vmware를 써야 할듯.
<North> 싶네요
<ihavnoth> North: 네 포팅팀도 소스인사이트 쓰시는분은 서버에서 소스 공유하고 소스인사이트로 열어서 작업해요
<ihavnoth> North: 전 그냥 ctags + cscope로
<North> 혹시 어플중에 추적방지 어플이라는 게 있나요? 궁금하네요..ㅋ
<UidX> 오 로그인 완전 잘된다.
<yemharc> 어떤 추적방지요?
<UidX> 진짜 php첫작으로 내가 왜 이런거나 만들고 있지
<UidX> ..
<North> 연인들끼리 서로 추적되는 어플 깔아서 마찰이 많다면서요.
<North> ㅋ
<UidX> GPS 꺼버리면 되죠
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아 그 뭐냐 오빠믿지 이런거요?
<UidX> 아이폰이면 Location Services OFF
<North> 네. GPS끄면 상대방이 전화할거자나요. 오빠 GPS껐어?
<North> 딴데가? 이럼서 ㅋㅋ
<UidX> 아니면 FakeLocation 이런거..
<UidX> 아이폰은 LocSpoof / FakeLocation 이런거 있어서
<North> 역쉬~~
<UidX> 자기 마음대로 위치 조작 되는데
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> (탈옥어플)
<UidX> 안드는 안 써서..
<North> 저는 아직 피쳐폰이라 ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 전 스마트폰인데 다른 사람들이 인정을 잘 안해줘요
<North> 왜요?ㅋ
<ihavnoth> 옴니아2라는 모델이거든요
<yemharc> 음.... 추적 방지 어플은 모르겠고 탈옥해서 좀 건드리면 막을수는 있네요
<UidX> 하 이제 session_start(); 를 해볼까
<UidX> 헉 옴니아 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> 흠흠..
<yemharc> 저런
<yemharc> 전화기를 사용하고 계시는군요
<North> 옴니아 유명 연예인이 광고한거 아닌가요?
<yemharc> .......
<North> 옴니아 AS개판이라는 소리는 익히 들었습니다.
<DarkCircle> 음 ...
<ihavnoth> 20만원 주는거로 결정났지 조금 됐어요
<DarkCircle> GPS 껐냐고 물으면
<DarkCircle> 전 껐다기보단 그냥 GPS가 꼬짱이났나뽜 ...
<ihavnoth> 문제는 다른 모델도 삼성꺼 써야 20만원 주죠
<DarkCircle> 라고 대답을..
<yemharc> 추적어플은 해당 어플만 gps 꺼줘도 되지 않나요?
<UidX> 아니면 쏘쿨하게 헤어져요
<North> ㅋㅋㅋ
<UidX> "응. 껐는데 불만 있냐?"
<UidX> "어"
<UidX> "헤어져"
<North> ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋ
<Seony> 그런 앱을 쓰자는 것부터가 문제가 있어보입니다. ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> (너무 쿨하다!)
<ihavnoth> 전 만나던 아가씨가 페이스북 친추했는데 거부했더니
<ihavnoth> 화내면서 다시는 연락하지 말라고하네요
<North> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 제 와이프는 그런 앱이 있는지 없는지... 있다고 얘기해봐야 "아 그래?" 그러고 끝. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 위치를 찍어볼 사람이 없습니다. ㅋㅋ
<UidX> 전 부모님이 가끔 전화 자꾸 안 받으셔서..
<UidX> 부모님 폰에 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr씨는 위치추적 어플 썼다가 되려 동정심을 샀죠 (...)
<North> 애들이 있다면 찍어볼만한...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> North: 그건 좋네요
<DarkCircle> 동정심 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> grr (물끄럼)
<North> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "오빠... 오빠는 그렇게 갈 데가 없어? 집 회사 학교가 끝이야?"
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> (3개월 관찰결과였다는군요)
<DarkCircle> 눈물날만하네요
<UidX> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<North> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 회사-학교보단 낫네요
<yemharc> ?!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 집 추가
<UidX> 저도 학교 - 집 - 학원 루프
<UidX> ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 상상도 못한 대답이다!!?!
<DarkCircle> (ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ)
<Seony> 농담입니다.
<DarkCircle> 전 5일내내 학교에만 있었던적 있습니다.
<North> 연구원이신가봐여?
<DarkCircle> (그럼 학교-학교-학교-학교-학교-집)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 7일 내내 집에만 있었던 적도 있었어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그땐
<DarkCircle> 학부생.
<North> 다들 엄청 건전하게 사시네요~~
<Seony> 불건전한건 뭐에요?
<Seony> 중간에 모텔 하나씩 껴줘야하나요? ㅎㅎ
<North> ㅋㅋ
<UidX> session 은 뭔가 자꾸 치기 힘드네요
<UidX> seesion 이렇게 치고..
<UidX> ssesion 이렇게 치고
<UidX> 뭔가 헷갈림..
<UidX> seesion_start(); 하고 PHP가 안된다고 하고 있었네요
<UidX> ..
<DarkCircle> eclipse에 오토컴플릿이 있던가 ..
<DarkCircle> eclipse쓰세요
<DarkCircle> eclipse에 php개발 환경 플러긴 심어넣으면 끗.
<North> 윈도PC에서 VNC viewer깔아서 우분투 원격제어하는데요, 한글 입력이 안되네요?
<DarkCircle> 단축키가 안먹혀서 그런거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 아마 단축키가 그냥 먹히진 않을것입니다. 메뉴에서 단축키를 누르도록 제어해야 해요
<DarkCircle> Ctrl Alt Shift중에 몇개 키 조합을 누르게 한다음에 space나 알파벳 숫자키를 누르시면 되겠다능.
<North> 제 이야기인가요?ㅋ
<yemharc> 다만 이클립스는 느리다는게....
<UidX> 전 nano 로..
<yemharc> adt만 아니면 다른걸로 개발하고 싶을때도 좀 있죠....
<UidX> 근데 nano.. 처음에는 vim보다 좋다 이런 느낌 들었는데
<UidX> 영.. 쓰면 쓸수록
<UidX> 별로네요
<UidX> 색도 이상하게 입히고..
<yemharc> 나노와 피코는 뭐, 굳이 따지면 메모장 친구니까요...
<DarkCircle> 나노는 컴팩트한맛에 쓰는 편집기예요 -.-)=b
<DarkCircle> 엄청난걸 기대하시면 곤란ㅋ
<yemharc> 만세! 마소 잘한다!
<yemharc> 13일부터 IE8 이상으로 강제 업데이트 실시
<UidX> 드디어 IE6이 완전히 사망하는건가요
<UidX> 세션 사용 성공
<UidX> php 쉬워서 좋아요
<yemharc> 적어도 펄보단 건강에 좋죠 (....)
<yemharc> 펄은 소스코드부터 건강을 헤쳐요 (..........)
<North> 제가 시리얼번호 관련 무료프로그램을 줄곧 찾아봤었는데요 혹시 비슷한 거 있을까요? 엑셀이나 액세스로 만들기에는 너무 허접해서요
<yemharc> 음
<North> 저희가 만든 제품에 시리얼번호 부여하고 나서 시리얼번호를 체계적으로 관리할 프로그램요.
<yemharc> http://keygen.codeplex.com
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Product Key Generator
<North> 이건 불법 키 제조기?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그 키 생성기 찾으신거 아닌가요?
<North> 제품 시리얼번호 찍으면 제품이력이 줄줄줄~나오는 거요
<ihavnoth> 좋은 프로그램있으면 저도 써야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<North> ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 보통 유료일것 같은 느낌이네요
<North> 유료도 없더라구요
<ihavnoth> 그래요?
<North> 검색을 수십번 검색페이지 다 뒤졌는데 없어요
<ihavnoth> 돈될텐데 왜 없을까요?
<ihavnoth> 요구사항이 까다로워서 자체개발해서 쓰나보군요
<North> 프로그래밍이 그닥 어려운 것도 아닐 듯싶거든요
<ihavnoth> 생각보다 복잡해요
<ihavnoth> 양산과정까지 커버해줘야해서
<yemharc> 에.... 그러니까 정확히는 제품관리 프로그램을 원하시는거네요
<North> 저는 프로그래밍 잘 모릅니다~~ㅋㅋ
<ihavnoth> 제가 필요한건 제품 양산하고 처음 부팅하면 네트웍으로 서버 접속해서 제품 등록하고 테스트 결과 저장하는거요
<North> yemharc: 그렇다고 보면 될거 같아요. 제품군별로 시리얼번호 계열을 별도로 하고 각 시리얼번호별로 해당 제품 이력 기록하는..
<North> ihavnoth: 지금 전문상용프로그램은 다들 그렇게 하잖아요
<ihavnoth> North: 저희는 수동으로 하거든요 회사가 돈이 없어서...
<North> 네트웍 연결안되어 있으면 설치 안되게끔..
<ihavnoth> 첫 부팅하면 시리얼 번호가 부여되고 바코드 스티커가 나와줘야 편한데 지금은 반대로해요
<North> 더 심한 곳은 동글키까지  제작하는 곳도 있더군요
<ihavnoth> 제품 나오면 스티거 붙이는
<North> "엘프로캐드"가 그런 곳..
<yemharc> 에구.... zimbra는 규모가 쓸데없이 크고....
<North> Unity가 좀 무거운 감이 있나요?
<yemharc> 큐브리드 기반에 Cosmosfarm이라는게 있는데 아직 정식버전이 아니고....
<Seony> yemharc: 포토샵이나 이미지 만지는 디자이너세요? 아니면 시스템 디자이너세요?
<yemharc> Seony: 네?
<Seony> yemharc: 아까 디자이너라고 하시길래요
<yemharc> 어... 디자이너...인지는 모르겠고 디자인 관련 툴 같은거 찾으신 분은 North 님이에요
<Seony> 제가 일하는데서 예전에 디자이너가 급필요해서 광고를 냈는데, 이노무 동네가 디자이너가 귀하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 그럼 제가 잘못 봤나보군요
<North> 지방이신가봐여?
<yemharc> Seony: 아, 제가 디자이너라고 보신건가요;;
<yemharc> 지방...이라면 지방이죠. 하와이
<North> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그냥 섬나라에요
<North> 하와이는 전력을 어떻게 공급하나요?
<Seony> HECO (Hawaiian Electric Company)라는데에서 핵발전으로 공급합니다.
<yemharc> 핵발전만으로 공급하나요?
<North> 섬에 핵발전소가 있나요?
<yemharc> 전 화산이 활발하니 지열발전소라도 있을줄 알았는데;;
<Seony> 하와이가 미국 태평양 함대 기지라는 사실을 잊으시면 안됩니다. ㅎㅎ
<North> 생각보다 큰가 보군옄ㅋ
<Seony> 섬이라도 아주 중요한 곳이고, 쪼개져서 그렇지 면적은 꽤 넓어요
<yemharc> 과연. 미사일만 잘 꽂아주면 태평양 함대 주둔지를 한방에 보낼 수 있는거군요 (데굴데굴)
<North> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 진주만 때처럼요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 하지만 그거 꽂으려다 해상전력이 전멸하는 사태가 나겠네요...
<Seony> 진주만 때 전몰된 구축함들이 아직도 진주만 앞바다에서 기름 내보내거든요..
<yemharc> 우와 아까워라...
<Seony> 거기 놀러가면, 일본 사람들을 절대 볼 수 없다는 재밌는 광경을 볼 수 있죠.
<Seony> 하와이 인구 대부분이 일본사람임에도 불구하고...
<North> 하와이는 자급자족이 안되니깐 물가가 디게 비쌀 듯 싶네요?
<Seony> 정확하십니다.
<North> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만, 하와이산 농산품은 좀 싼편이에요
<Seony> 땅값은 한국 수준이죠.
<North> 농산물도 수요를 충분히 커버하기는 어려울 듯 싶기도 한데 그게 아닌가 보네요?
<Seony> 농산물이라고 해봐야 나오는 게 얼마 안되요. 마카다미아넛이랑 커피 정도...
<yemharc> 땅값이 한국 어느 지역 기준이냐에 따라 물가 척도가 +_+
<Seony> 땅값은 한국 서울 정도 됩니다. 방 2개짜리 아파트면 5억이 넘어요
<yemharc> 조...................좋은데가 아니군요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> yemharc: 근데, 미국사람들이 대부분 집을 "구매"해서 살지 않아서 괜찮아요
<North> 그정도 강남 3구 아닌가요?ㅋ
<yemharc> 확실히 대부분 임대를 기준으로 생각한다고는 들었습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 강남3구는 안되는 거 같은데요.
<yemharc> 집이 있으면 되려 세금만 많이 낸다나 뭐라나 하는 이유였던걸로 기억해요
<Seony> 뭐 사실, 렌트해서 사는 것보다야 세금을 내더라도 자기 집이 좀 더 싸긴 싼데 아마 크게는 차이 안날 거에요...
<Seony> 학교 인터넷 수업으로 교수가 직접 찍은 동영상 강의 보는데, 이노무 교수가 도스창에다 일본어를 입력하고 지x이네요..
<grr> 구로에 원룸 전세 얼마나 하나요?
<yemharc> 전세면.... 대충 1천부터라고 보면 될거에요
<North> 그렇게 싼가요? O-O
<yemharc> 싸다기보다... 1천이 최하가격인거죠
<yemharc> 좀 말 그대로 괜찮은 원룸이라고 하면 2~3천은 생각해야 할거에요
<North> 반지하라면 ~~
<North> 아시는 분이 신길동 3층 사시는데 투룸7500이라고 했거든요
<North> 근데 그것도 전세계약 끝나가니깐 전세금 올라달라고 했다능...
<North> 터미널로 업그레이드 시키는데 1시간 30분이 지났지만 계속되네요. 퇴근해야 하는데ㅠㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 켜놓고 가시는걸 추천합니다
<Seony> ctrl+c 하시면 내일 즐거운 작업이 기다리고 있을지도... ㅎㅎ
<North> ㅋ
<North> 그건 머죠?
<Seony> 재설치죠 ㅋㅋ
<North> 스톱아닌가여?
<yemharc> Seony: 사악해요!!!!!!!!
<North> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 설마 하신 건 아니죠? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> grr: http://goo.gl/TjWhS
<North> 켜 두고 가야겠네요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] 원룸 전세 - 서울특별시 구로구 | 부동산뱅크
<grr> yemharc: 정말 월세 너무 많이 들어서 대출 받아서 전세갈까 싶어서요
<yemharc> 말이 1천이지 사실 그런건 거의 없고, 실질적으로는 2천부터네요
<yemharc> 1천은 진짜 [고시원 수준]의 원룸이에요
<grr> 구로에서 회사로 출퇴근하면 1시간 정도씩은 걸리겠군요..
<yemharc> 오래 지낸다고 하면 확실히 전세가 좋죠
<yemharc> 일단 2천대 매물은 방은 괜찮은데 주요 교통편에서 도보 거리 10분 조금 더 되는 곳이 대부분이고요
<yemharc> 3천대 정도 되면 10분 이내
<North> 회사 근처로 가시면 되지 않나요?
<grr> North: 판교 (...)
<yemharc> 4천 넘어가면 거기에 플러스로 잡다한 옵션들이 제공되고 뭐 그런거라 보시면 될거에요
<yemharc> 음
<North> 엄.........
<yemharc> Seony: 타임머신은 로컬 머신에는 저장이 안되네요
<yemharc> ...역시 맥미니 서버가 필요한건가
<Seony> yemharc: 로컬에 저장되면 모순이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 리눅스 서버에 Netatalk 올려서 타임머신 서버로 쓰시면 됩니다.
<yemharc> Seony: 근데 또 안될건 없잖아요 ㅎㅎ (리눅스 사고방식)
<yemharc> 그리고 함께 폭발하겠죠 (...먼산)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 꼭 타임머신이 필요한 게 아니면, 저라면 rsync로 백업하는 걸 추천해드리구요...
<Seony> 타임머신을 쓰시고 싶으신거면 리눅스에 netatalk 올리면 됩니다.
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 사실 일단 외장하드부터 구입한 다음 고려해 보려구요
<Seony> 리눅스 서버 하나 돌리시고 거기다 백업하면 되죠.
<yemharc> 외장하드만 있어도 라이브러리 폴더만 백업해도 충분하다고 하시니까요
<Seony> 저는 솔라리스에다 돌리는데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 일단 데탑없이 살고 있는지라 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 집에 서버 안돌리시는군요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그냥 회사 서버에 얹혀 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 저는 제 자료 보관용으로 돌려서요...
<Seony> 야동은 재산이거든요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 농담이고 음악이랑 사진 보관해요
<yemharc> Seony: 그건 공공재라서 인터넷에 고루 분산투자되어 있습니다. (어?!)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<yemharc> 근데 맥을 쓰다보니 확실히 리눅스도 필요해요 (...)
<Seony> 네. 터미널에서 쓸만한 게 많이 부족하죠...
<grr> yemharc: 윈도우를 쓰니까 리눅스도 필요해요 (...)
<Seony> yemharc: 근데, 맥을 쓰다보면 윈도우는 필요치 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그건 동감해요 (...)
<yemharc> 어차피 인터넷 뱅킹은 스마트폰으로 해결되니....
<yemharc> 음 근데 맥포트랑 brew 둘 다 써보니 brew가 편하네요
<Seony> 요즘 한국 인터넷 뱅킹에요... 아이폰에다 앱 설치하면 이상한 보안프로그램 설치되나요?
<yemharc> 관리도 그렇고 설치/삭제도 그렇고
<yemharc> 아뇨. 그런건 없고 공인인증서는 넣어줘야 해요
<Seony> 오... 보안 프로그램 설치되서 별로 안좋다고 들었는데 그거 옛날얘긴가보군요
<yemharc> 요샌 앱 내에서 해결하는거 같더라구요
<Seony> 써볼만 하겠군...
<yemharc> 패킷스니핑 해보면 암호화 해서 날리고 있고요
<Seony> 그럼 공인인증서는 별도로 수작업으로 넣어줘야겠군요
<yemharc> 네. 은행 사이트에서 공인인증서 페이지에 보면 메뉴가 있어요
<yemharc> 결국 한번은 윈도우가 필요합니다.
<Seony> 저야 공인인증서는 갱신될 때마다 파일로 보관해놓으니... 이제 설치해도 괜찮겠네요.
<Seony> 보안프로그램 깔린다고 해서 일부러 설치 안했었거든요...
<Seony> 엔프로텍트니 뭐시긴기 하는... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그게 아마 앱스토어에서 금지해버렸던걸로 알고 있어요
<yemharc> "이상한 백도어같은거 깔지마라
<Seony> 쌤통이군
<DarkCircle> 엔프로텍트는 국정원하고 돈거래하던 비리집단이라 망해버려야 하는게 맞아요
<DarkCircle> 엔프로텍트 말고 또 업체가 뭐가 있더라 ...
<Seony> 제큐어웹도 같은 회사인가요?
<Seony> XecureWeb
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다아
<DarkCircle> 제큐어웹은 다른 회사입니다. 검은돈이 오고갔던 업체가 nProtect.
<razGon_OpQ> 가는 도중에 다시연결했습니다..
<razGon_OpQ> 다들퇴근중이시군요
<razGon_OpQ> 2006년 10월 인텔시피유 보드면 시퓨어디까지지원될까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 65나노 이상은 힘들갔죠?
<UidX> 아 배불러..
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon-web> 추운아침입니다.
<milosz> 춥네요!
<milosz> ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-02
<Seony> 엄청 추운가보네요. 무슨 55년만의 기록적인 추위라니...
<milosz> 어제 아파서 병가내고 쉬었는데...
<milosz> 일어나서 나와보니 겨울이 되었네요. 차들이 다 기어다니고 있고;;
<milosz> 제주에서 이정도면 윗동네는 엄청 춥겠습니다
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> 겨울이라 그런지 요즘은 플레이아데스 성단도 맨눈으로 보이는군요...
<yemharc> ㄷㄷㄷ;
<yemharc> 눈이 좋으시군요 (?!)
<Seony> 안좋아요. 한 쪽이 난시라... ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 양쪽이 난시인데요 뭐 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<Seony> 전 잠시 외출..
<Ponics_Beginner> 오~! 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 겁나 맛난 점심 드삼...
<North> 어제 터미널통해서 업그레이드했었는데 오늘 아침 멈춰있었습니다. 부팅결과 실패네요.
<North> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso를 다운받아서 압축풀어서 설치해볼려고 했는데 안되네요
<North> 바탕화면에 압축풀어서 wubi.exe를 실행시켰는데 "Couldn't display "home/ram/Desktop/wubi.exe". There is no application installed for this file type.
<benedictus> 안녕하세 요여쭤보 고싶은 게있어서 요왔습니다.
<benedictus> 한글입력에 서띄어쓰기하 면 왜한 칸앞에 서띄어쓰기 가되는건가요? 이거해결 할 방법없습니까?
<DarkCircle> nabi 를 쓰시거나
<DarkCircle> 아니면 환경을 gnome으로 바꾸시는 방법이 있습니다.
<benedictus> 아하 감사합니다.
<UidX> 저는 GNOME 인데 저런 현상 있길래 nabi 써요..
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭써클옹~! 메롱~!
<semosi> ..
<semosi> 똑 . 똑.
<DracoKr> 음
<DracoKr> XChat 대화창은 폰트가 따로 노는 현상이 있네 -_-
<DarkCircle> 음 폰트가 따로 노는거였군요 = =;
<DarkCircle> 유니코드 문자가 왜 안찍히나 싶었는데 그것 때문인가 = =;
<oming> 안녕하세요
<oming> 밤에만 찾아오능 오밍입니딧
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-03
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> hi
<yemharc> 안드로이드 개발 피로도가 점점 심해지네요
<Seony> 제한사항이 심해지는 건가봐요?
<yemharc> 제한사항이 많으면 되려 편할수도 있죠
<Seony> 아... 그렇겠군요
<yemharc> 전부 다 제각각인게 문제에요. 파편화가 소프트웨어 따로 하드웨어 따로 조각나 있습니다.
<Seony> PC에서도 똑같이 고민하는 사항이지만, 문제는 모바일앱은 제대로 실행이 안되면 욕을 바가지로 먹는다는 게 문제겠군요
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 하잇~!
<razGon_wbe> 구글이 레퍼런스 폰을 얼른 나오게 했어야 햇어요.
<Seony> 그 레퍼런스 폰이 처음 나올 때 말이 많았었잖아요. 그거 나옴으로서 다른 제조업체 망하게 하는 거라고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_wbe> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_wbe> 거기서 연약함을 보이면 안되었는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 근데 사실 레퍼런스폰이 갖는 의미가, 애플에서 아이폰을 내놓는거랑 별반 다를 게 없는 거 같아요
<razGon_wbe> 경고 문구라도 이거 기준이 바뀌면 부작용일어나도 모른다.
<Seony> 이래됐든 저래됐든 안드로이드는 진짜 맘에 안들어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_wbe> 아니면 거기에 대한 위험도를 기업들이 부가하게 했어야 했습니다.
<razGon_wbe> 저도 맘에 안드는 건 있지만. 아이폰이 돌아가신 고 잡스님께서 개방만 해줘도 참 ~~ 좋은데...
<razGon_wbe> 쩝.
<Seony> 저는 개방 반대합니다. 안드로이드처럼 될까 겁나요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 애플 욕하는 사람들이 문제삼은 그 "폐쇄성"이, 애플 유저들에게는 좋거든요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 에구;;
<yemharc> 아침부터 호출이라니....
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> razGon_wbe: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / .jar 파일 자바 원래 소스로 디컴파일링 하려면 뭘 써야 하삼 jad 써야 하는거삼 ?
<yemharc> razGon_wbe: 레퍼런스 폰이라도 해도 답은 없더군요
<yemharc> 디컴파일링을 왜 해요?;;;
<yemharc> 어 뭐, 여튼
<yemharc> 어차피 jar파일은 까놓고 말하면 단순한 압축파일(?)이니까
<yemharc> jar -xvf $filename.jar 해서 .class로 푸는것도 될테고요
<yemharc> dex2jar라는 유틸도 있고...
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔...
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/YyMV2
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Program Transformation Wiki / Java Decompilers
<yemharc> 여기 가 보시는게 빠르겠네요
<Ponics_Beginner> .class 로 풀어야함..
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 그럼 jar -xvf
<yemharc> 이게 좀 기준이 명확해야 되요
<yemharc>  .jar파일이냐 .apk파일이냐에 따라서 방법이 틀려요
<readytoact> 아흑
<readytoact> 분도님 요즘 살아계신가요
<razGon_wbe> 우리나라 임베디드 소프트웨어 시장은 어떤지요?
<razGon_wbe> 투자자의 입장에서요.
<yemharc> 투자자 입장에선 baby단계라고 생각해요
<yemharc> 기술력 이전에 규모가 작아요
<razGon_wbe> mds테크 라는 회사가 있는데요.
<razGon_wbe> 유일한 상장회사입니다. 최근 1년여전에 사모펀드가 잡아먹었습니다.
<razGon_wbe> 뭔가 성과나 득이 될만한 게 있어서 그럴거라 생각되고요. 대략 사모펀드는 2년이내에 뭔가 발휘를 하거든요.
<razGon_wbe> 물론 외환은행처럼 큰회사는 몇년 이상 걸리지만요.
<razGon_wbe> 요즘 주가가 많이 올라서요. 바닥대비 2배. 6개월만에요.
<razGon_wbe> 뭔가 터질만한게 있지 않은가 해서요.
<yemharc> 최근 임베디드 이슈라고 하면 ARM서버죠
<yemharc> 아무래도 ARM서버 전력소모량이 초월적으로 적으니까요
<yemharc> 데이터센터 운영하는 기업들 입장에선 구세주나 다름없는 상황이죠
<yemharc> 다만 그렇다고 해도 기존의 인텔 아키텍처 기반 하이엔드 서버가 완전히 버려지는건 아니고, [대부분 대체 가능] 레벨입니다.
<grr> X86 사랑 /_\
<yemharc> grr: 그러니까 스마트폰으로 웹서버를 돌립시다 (....)
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러고 보니 최근 한국에선 웃기는 선전을 합니다.
<grr> yemharc: 3gs 해지하면 프리 베틀넷 서버로 산화 시켜볼까요? -_-;
<yemharc> "LTE는 빠르니까 서버로 쓴다."  ---> 무제한 요금제 없음 ------> 요금폭탄 ---------------> 신용불량 & 빚더미
<yemharc> grr: 그리고 셧다운제 크리
<yemharc> 10시 30분이 되면 스마트폰 전원을 꺼주세요 :)
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_wbe> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Silverwand> !도움
<GuideBot> 패키지 검색(deb|ubu|fed|gen|ar), 구글 날씨(날씨), 뒷북 계산기(계산), 환율 계산기(환율), 커널버전리스트(커널), URI 타이틀
<readytoact> 다이나믹 커널이 뭔가요?
<yemharc> readytoact: 커널모듈 등으로 새로 커널 컴파일을 하지 않고도 기능 추가 삭제가 가능한 녀석이요
<readytoact> yemharc: (__) 감사해요.
<readytoact> 이번에
<readytoact> 서버교체를 검토중인거든요
<readytoact> virtulabox로 가상화를 검토하고 있는데
<readytoact> 어느정도 사양을구매해야할지
<readytoact> 고민중예요
<yemharc> 가상화는 상당히 고사양이 필요합니다.
<razGon_wbe> 2006년 10월에 발매된 팍스콘 인텔CPU용 메인보드에 콘로 2220까지 올릴 수 있을까요?
<yemharc> razGon_wbe: 그때면 아마 P9657AA 정도일텐데
<yemharc> 그정도면 코어2 듀오까지 지원합니다.
<DarkCircle> 일단 ...
<DarkCircle> 칩셋을 봐야 합니다.
<yemharc> E6300급 까지던가....
<DarkCircle> 구형모델이 늦게까지 생산되는 경우도 있기 때문에 .
<yemharc> 정확한 모델명만 알면 되죠
<DarkCircle> 브릿지 칩셋이랑 소켓 번호만 알면 끗.
<DarkCircle> 근데 2006년 발매품이라 아직도 메뉴얼이 있을지는 모르겠네요
<razGon_wbe> 옙
<razGon_wbe> yemharc: 맞습니다. P9657AA-K8h,??이런거 입니다.
<razGon_wbe> 잠시만요 링크해드릴께요
<razGon_wbe> http://goo.gl/HhDKw
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Foxconn - Products: Motherboard
<razGon_wbe> 이렇게 됩니다.
<razGon_wbe> 오~! 가이드봇이당..!!
<razGon_wbe> 드디어 설치되었군요.
<razGon_wbe> 혹시 되려나?
<razGon_wbe> !날씨 광주
<razGon_wbe> 헛.. 이건 안되는군요..ㅠㅠ
<grr> yemharc: 도움!
<yemharc> razGon_wbe: http://goo.gl/TmpuW
<yemharc> razGon_wbe: http://goo.gl/1ovj3
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Foxconn Support - CPU Support List
<grr> yemharc: 혹시 XML 같은걸로 패킷 리스트를 두고, 해당 패킷이 오면 원하는 패킷을 응답 해주는 그런 프로그램을 아시나요?
<grr> 다들 어디서 들어본거 같다는 이야기만해서..
<razGon_wbe> grr:  감사합니다.
<razGon_wbe> yemharc: 감사합니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_wbe> grr: 감사할일이 생길겁니다.ㅎㅎ
<grr> oops..
<yemharc> 어......
<yemharc> grr http://lib.openmetaverse.org
<yemharc> 여기 한번 가보세요
<GuideBot> [Link Title] libopenmetaverse - libomv - Developer Wiki
<razGon_wbe> 코어2듀오랑 듀얼코어가 다르죠?
<razGon_wbe> 듀얼코어가 더 좋은거 아닌지요?
<grr> yemharc: 이건좀 아닌거 같은데.. 세컨드라이프 어쩌구 ;;
<yemharc> 코어2듀오는.....시퓨 코드명이에요
<yemharc> grr 그럼 잘 모르겠네요...
<yemharc> 제가 이래뵈도 네트워크랑 하드웨어는 좀 까막눈인지라...
<yemharc> 엣헴 (orz)
<grr> yemharc: 전 좀더 아.. 그런거 있다던데 라는 상상속의 프로그램을 찾아봐야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> 하다가 꼬우면 하나 만들까...
<razGon_wbe> 저기 리스트에서 가장 최신은 어느거일까요? 코어2듀오 콘로일까요 아니면 듀얼코어콘로일까요?
<grr> 오늘 우울한데 술이나 마셔야지...
<yemharc> 아... 주말인데도 뭐 이리 바쁜거지....
<razGon_wbe> 보니깐 E6700이 E2200의 콘로 보다 더 좋은거네요. FBS와 클락을 낮춘대량모델이 E2200이네요
<readytoact> 엄...
<readytoact> 10.04에서 inetd.conf파일이 어딨을까요
<grr> 루트에서 find -name "inetd.conf" 하면 나올꺼 같아요 /.\
<readytoact> 핡;;;
<readytoact> inetd가 없는데도
<readytoact> -_-.. 섭스가 다 되네요
<readytoact> 허허 희한하네
<yemharc> 10.04ë©´ /etc/inetd.conf
<yemharc> 패키지는 xinted
<yemharc> xinetd*
<Coffee_instant> 반디집 업데이트됬어요
<readytoact> 근데 inetd가 없어도
<readytoact> 서비스는 되는데
<readytoact> -_-;; 다 스탠드얼론으로 도는건가
<yemharc> 스탠드얼론이라고 해야하나.... 여튼 다들 독립했습니다.
<hacking_u> 오픈소스 마인드맵 소프트웨어 추천 부탁드립니다...
<hacking_u> Xmind는 Pro 결제를 안 하면 내보내기에 제한이 좀 있던데요.
<milosz> 회사를 그만 두려고 하는데
<milosz> 운을 어떻게 때야 할까요?
<yemharc> 사정이 있어서 그만두겠습니다. 후임자 구해주세요.
<yemharc> ...
<grr> milosz: 로또 걸렸습니다 라고..
<yemharc> 그럼 다음 취직자리는 중환자실 아니면 무덤이군요
<milosz> 여기선 후임자 구하기 진짜 힘들어서... 뭐 어디라고 다를게 있을까 싶긴 하지만요..
<milosz> 왜이렇게 사람이 없을까요;;
<readytoact> hacking_u: freemind
<Seony> 이번에 학교에서 파이썬 하는데 재밌네요.
<Seony> 구글 파이썬 클래스에 나오는 예제를 하는데 괜찮네요. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_wbe> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_wbe> 있다가 뵙겟습니다.
<milosz> 로또 걸렸습니다를 해볼까요...
<grr> milosz: 네이버 갑니다. 구글갑니다. 그러면 못 붙잡지 않을까요? ;
<milosz> 음...
<milosz> 흠 ;;;;;;;
<hacking_u> readytoact 물론 사용해봤지만, Freemind는 자바인 것 같은데, 한글 입력이 안 되네요(아마도 KDE환경에서 입력 문제로......)
<yemharc> 우분투 기본글꼴 나눔고딕으로 바뀌었네요
<yemharc> jincreator: 소원(?) 풀었네요 :)
<hacking_u> yemharc, 아마도 jincreator 의 각고의 노력 끝에...
<yemharc> hacking_u: http://goo.gl/3zgpw
<GuideBot> [Link Title] Top 12+ FREE mind mapping tools | Open Source Technology Blog
<hacking_u> yemharc, 아 감사합니다 제가 찾아봤던 곳에서는 없던 괜찮은 게 많이 보이네요...
<grr> 퇴근합니다
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다. 주말 잘 보내세요
<jincreator> yemharc: 안계시겠지만 저 기사의 버그 바로가기도 문제가 있고요, (기본으로 된지는 좀 되었습니다) 세세한 부분은 아직도 만지고 있습니다.
<jincreator> (irc에서 요즘 항상 한 박자 늦는...)
<hacking_u> jincreator, 반 박자가 아니라 아주 늦은 듯...(?)
<DarkCircle> 안계신데 굳이 말씀을 드릴 필요가 (...)
<jincreator> 그러게요(...)
<Seony> PS1에서 bold code도 있나요?
<Seony> 혹시 아시는 분...
<Coffee_instant> 안녕하세요
<Coffee_instant> ssd 에서 저널링을 해제할려고 명령어를 넣었습니다,
<Coffee_instant> sudo mke2fs -t ext4 -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1
<Coffee_instant> 이런 경고문이 나오고 진행되지 않습니다...
<Coffee_instant> _ /dev/sda1 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here!
<DarkCircle> 그건 저널링을 해제하는게 아니라 그냥 파일 시스템 초기화 하는거 아닌가요?
<DarkCircle> 루트로 부팅하셨다면 당연히 안될수밖에 없는 ..
<Coffee_instant> 음?
<Coffee_instant> 저널링 해제일껄요...
<^^A_Miguk_Namja> ??? ?? ??? ??????
<Coffee_instant> 엥?
<^^A_Miguk_Namja> korean?
<DarkCircle> ... mke2fs는 포맷이나 똑같은건데 ...
<DarkCircle> 에잉  말을 말아야지
<woodong50> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> Coffee_instant 그래서 저널링 해제 잘 하셨나요 -ㅅ-?
<DarkCircle> woodong50 / 네 안녕하세요
<woodong50> 저기요
<woodong50> 연애상담 될까요?
<woodong50> 관심있는여자가있는데
<woodong50> 거래처 은행으로 알다가 사적으로 카톡하는 사이인데
<woodong50> 밥먹자고했는데 답은없고 화제를 돌리네요
<woodong50> 무슨의미인지
<woodong50> 다음날 여자쪽에서 즐거운하루보내라구 아침일찍문자왓음
<DarkCircle> 제가 볼땐 여자쪽에서 관심은 없고 거리는 두고 싶은거 같네요 .
<DarkCircle> 인사는 평범하게 하고 친밀도가 올라갈 수 있는 점심미팅은 우회적으로 거절하는걸로 봐서는
<DarkCircle> 너무 옆구리를 훅 찔렀나 -ㅅ- . . .
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 닭써클옹~!
<DarkCircle> -0-
<DarkCircle> 이밤에 안주무시고 -0-
<DarkCircle> ..
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭써클옹 / 자다가 깸.... 닭써클옹은 이밤에.. 눈뜨고 있어야... 아침에 멋진 닭써클이 생기지 않삼 ?
<Coffee_instant> 닭석님
<Coffee_instant> 저널링 해제할랬더니
<Coffee_instant> 드라이버가 마운트되지않았거나 읽기전용으로 되어있다고 경고만 떠요
<Coffee_instant> 디바이스
<Coffee_instant> 확실히.
<Coffee_instant> Ssd 에 적응되면 다 느려보이네
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 전 그 명령이 맞나 확인해보라는 의미로 질문드린건데
<DarkCircle> ...
<ihavnoth> 최근 우분투에서 gdm 대체로 동작하고 있는게 뭐죠?
<DarkCircle> 로긴 매니저 말씀이신가요?
<ihavnoth> 네
<DarkCircle> LightDM 이던가요?
<DarkCircle> 전 xdm만 써서 잘 모르겠네요
<ihavnoth> 네
<DarkCircle> 11.10부터 채용되었다는데
<DarkCircle> gdm쓰다가 언젠가부터 slim아니면 xdm이 더 심플한거 같아서
<DarkCircle> 계속 xdm으로 ...
<Coffee_Instant> gjf
<Coffee_Instant> 헐
<Coffee_Instant> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_Instant> 구매한 ssd
<Coffee_Instant> 트림 미지원이군요 -_-;;;
<Coffee_Instant> 뭔가 당했단 느낌 확 드네요 -_-;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-04
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> hello world!
<Seony> Hi
<razGon> Aloha!~!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ aloha
<elnn> 우분투 11.10으로 판올림하면서 커널도 3.대로 올라갔는데 제 노트북 배터리가 절반으로 줄어들었어요.
<elnn> 포럼 뒤져도 증상만 나오고 해결책은 잘 못찾겠는데 혹시 해결하신 분 있으신가요?
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<yistee> HP복합기 사용하시는 분 계신가요^^
<yistee> 리눅스용 소프트웨어 설치가 없는데 스캔을 어떻게 해야 하는 걸까요
<yistee> 안녕하세요
<yistee> HP복합기 사용하시는 분 계신가요^^
<yistee> 우분투에 HP복합기용 번들소프트웨어 설치해야 하나요?
<grr> hi
<Cobuntu_office> dpd
<Cobuntu_office> 엥
<grr> ㅇㅅㅇ?
<Cobuntu_office> 아
<Cobuntu_office> 졸려
<razGon> 퇴근 합니다. 있다가 뵈요. 오늘은 메인컴 다시 재구성 하는 날..ㅎ
<Cobuntu_office> 오
<Cobuntu_office> 아우 그냥 xubuntu로 싹 밀어뿌까
<grr> 윈도우로 설치하심이.. (...)
<Cobuntu_office> 음.. hp 복합기 스캔이라.. 흠
<Cobuntu_office> 봇은 또 어디간겨
<ihavnoth> 한나 몬타나 영화보는데 50분쯤 나오는 아가씨 목소리 좋네요
<Cobuntu_office> 알집 쓰레기
<Cobuntu_office> 이력서를 왜 egg로 보내고 지랄
<grr> -_-....
<grr> 에구구 포멧...
<razGon_iPad> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iPad> !도움
<Cobuntu_office> !도움
<DarkCircle> j..............
<DarkCircle> 물주 없네 -ㅅ- ..
<Cobuntu_office> 물주 누구
<Cobuntu_office> DarkCircle: 이번주에 가자고 했는디 sorry
<Cobuntu_office> 월 - xe를 빌미로 주류모임 / 화 - 골골 / 수 - 오픈스택을 빌미로 주류모임 / 목-금 - 골골
<DarkCircle> 조물주요.
<DarkCircle> 진옹.
<Cobuntu_office> 아 그친구 요새 바쁜거 같던디
<DarkCircle> 우분투 번역 이상하게 돼서 이슈나 던져줄라고 미리 고쳐놓으라고 하려구요
<DarkCircle> Forward 를 앞으로로 번역해버려서 뭔얘긴가 싶었 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> 앞으로가 아니라 다음으로 번역해야 되는건데 ...
<DarkCircle> 바쁘기보단 ...
<Cobuntu_office> 애인 생겼나
<DarkCircle> 낮에는 자고 밤애는 일어나는 느낌
<Cobuntu_office> 헐
<Cobuntu_office> 막장이네
<DarkCircle> 지금 때면 이곳저곳 찾아다니면서 닥치는대로 배워야 하는시기인데 -ㅅ-
<Cobuntu_office> DarkCircle: 다음주 시간 나는날 언제여 미리 약속 잡아놓고 갑세다
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅍ
<Cobuntu_office> 진규?
<DarkCircle> 다음주라 ...
<Cobuntu_office> 아님 너?
<DarkCircle> 진규죠
<Cobuntu_office> 아니 뭐 그래도 괜찮긴 혀
<DarkCircle> 1학년 끝나자마자랑 복학하고 나서 한학기가 피크예요
<Cobuntu_office> 어떤 이유때문에 본인이 버닝하고 있는거잖어
<Cobuntu_office> 어차피 본인 인생이고..
<DarkCircle> 버닝할때는 굳이 우분투에서 활동 안해도 터치를 안하는게 -ㅅ- ...
<Cobuntu_office> 읭
<DarkCircle> 근데 버닝하는 모양새가 좋아야 하는데
<Cobuntu_office> 긍게
<DarkCircle> 제대로 배우는것도 아니고 이리저리 그러면 좀 그렇죠
<Cobuntu_office> 뭔가 해보지 않으면 제대로 배울수 있는건 없잖아
<DarkCircle> 글고 진규는 전공이 컴공이라서
<Cobuntu_office> ... 에휴..
<DarkCircle> 좀 개발쪽으로 파볼 필요가 있어요. 너무 유저 입장에서 매달리는건 앞으로 도움되기 힘듬
<Cobuntu_office> 글마 방학 언제 끝나누
<Cobuntu_office> 요새 쫌 그런거 느껴지는거 같기도 함..
<Cobuntu_office> 뭔가 합리화로 이용할 구녕을 자꾸 파놓는 느낌?
<Cobuntu_office> 진규놈도 그렇고 인구놈도 그렇고 군대나 좀 빨리 갔다와야..
<Cobuntu_office> (물론 애인 있으면 천천히 가도됨)
<DarkCircle> 군대는 2학년 1학기때 좀 널럴하게
<DarkCircle> 이리저리 술도 마시며 놀고 다니기도 하고
<DarkCircle> 뭔가 빠삭하게 배우기도 하다가 가는게 속이 편한거 같아요.
<Cobuntu_office> 머 진희도 비슷했는디
<DarkCircle> 그리고 갔다와서 알바 6개월 좀 뛰어주고
<DarkCircle> 알바 6개월 뛰면 등록금 하나 모아지니까
<DarkCircle> 그걸로 한학기 등록금 퉁쳐주고 복학.
<Cobuntu_office> 술도 안마시고 정의감 쩔고
<Cobuntu_office> 군대갔다오더니 좀 변함
<Cobuntu_office> 머 원래부터 성격은 천상천하유아독존이었지만
<Cobuntu_office> 사회라는걸 알게 되니께..
<Cobuntu_office> 그치 grr
<Cobuntu_office> 코분투사무실 12.04a로 업뎃중
<Cobuntu_office> 제대로 되려나
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그래서 뭐 저번주에 일찍 간 이유가 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> 망할 레드불 기운 때문에도 그렇지만
<DarkCircle> (이거 풀려서 기차에서 쪼큼 고생을 -ㅅ-;
<DarkCircle> )
<DarkCircle> 진규한테도 해줄 이야기가 있어서 일찍 해산을 -ㅅ-;
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇ ㅅㅇ
<Cobuntu_office> 적당히좀 마셔라(... 남말할 처지는 아닌듯 싶지만)
<DarkCircle> 뭐 평소때는 그보다 많이 마셔도 멀쩡했지만
<DarkCircle> 그날은 일단 40시간동안 잠을 안잔날이었어서
<DarkCircle> 위험이 아니라 위협이 느껴지던하루 -ㅅ-;
<Cobuntu_office> 헐
<Cobuntu_office> 니가 40시간을 못자면 좀비상태잖어
<Cobuntu_office> 나야 최장 170시간정도를 깨있었대지만.. 건강하니까 그렇고..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 결국 그날 진규한테 했던 말 한줄 요약하자면 하고 싶은 일이나 어떻게 앞으로 나가고 싶은지 계획이 있으면
<DarkCircle> 쫄지 말고 그냥 얘기하고 남자답게 쭉 진행하라는거 -ㅅ-
<Cobuntu_office> 재붓힝
<grr> 적당히 마시는게 어렵죠,,
<grr> 머시마라면 그냥 깡으로 계속 하고싶은거 밀어서 해야지...
<DarkCircle> 저번주엔 많이 마셨긴 하지만
<DarkCircle> 평소때보다 별로 못마신건
<DarkCircle> 순전히 배불러서 -ㅅ-;
<grr> 요새 채력이 없어서 별로 못마시겠어요
<Cobuntu_office> 12.04 잘 올라가넹..
<grr> 요샌 맥주아니면 잘 못마시겠더라구요..
<Cobuntu_office> 그래도 flicking 현상은 사라지지 않는구마...
<grr> 양주도 잘넘어가는데 소주가 안넘어가요...
<grr> 음.. 학교가 등록금 인하를 했군요... 이젠 관계 없다지만..
<grr> 음..? ;;
<grr> 뭐지 이 포풍같은 로그는 ;
<DarkCircle> 원래 소주가 좀 -ㅅ- ...
<grr> DarkCircle: 그러니 닭써클옹과는 이제 좀 떨어져서 뒤풀이를 가야겠.. (...)
<DarkCircle> =3
<DarkCircle> 원래 저도 소주는 싫어해요 =3
<grr> DarkCircle: 뻥을쳐도 좀 맞는걸 치셔야죠...
<DarkCircle> 소주를 마시는자리니까 어쩔 수 없이 소주를 마시는거지
<DarkCircle> 소주 안시키면 전 막걸리 마셔요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 다 소주 시키는데 저 혼자만 막걸리 주세요 할 수는 없쟎 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> ...
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 저 첫모임때 막걸리 혼자서 한병 빤거 기억 못하시는듯 -ㅅ-
<grr> 아.. 그떄 ;
<DarkCircle> 소주보단 막걸리를 좋아함 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 뻥카 안치고 소주는 5~6잔째부터 속이 메슥메슥해서 겨우 마셔요 -ㅅ-
<grr> DarkCircle: 담에 맠걸리 + 파전 함 하러 가시죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> (올레!!!!!!!)
<DarkCircle> 파전은 제가 쏩니다 -ㅅ-/
<DarkCircle> 막걸리나 사주세요
<grr> DarkCircle: 캡쳐 했어요 2번 했어요 ㅇㅅㅇ
<DarkCircle> 2번가지곤 안돼요
<DarkCircle> 2억번 하세요
<grr> 그럼 전 막걸리 중계인을 찾아서 대령하면
<DarkCircle> (응?)
<grr> 되는군요
<grr> 우분투는 이렇게 주류 커뮤니티라서 훈훈하군요
<DarkCircle> 저 막걸리 회식만 가지고 4차까지도 가요-ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (물론 중간에 호프집 살짝 끼고)
<grr> 전 세계맥주를 좋아하는 어린이
<DarkCircle> 경고: 4차때는 아주 위험해질 수 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 맥주를 좋아하는어린이라니 ㄱ-
<grr> DarkCircle: 닭옹은 1차부터 무서워요
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 이제부터 노선을 바꿔야 -ㅅ-...
<DarkCircle> 소주는 달려야 하지만
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 막걸리는 쉬엄쉬엄 목을 축여가면서 마셔야 하는고로
<grr> 전 어린이답게 조금만 마셔야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 항쿸에선 소주를 마시려면
<DarkCircle> 추운 바깥에서 마셔야 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 원래 소주가 몽고술인데
<DarkCircle> 마시는 목적은 보드카랑 좀 비슷해요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 몽고 유목민들 특성상 고기와 유지류를 많이 섭취하는고로
<DarkCircle> 소화흡수 문제 때문에 술을 마셔준다능.
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 제정신이 아니어야지 이런저런 이야기를 할 수도 있는거고..
<DarkCircle> 이미 제정신이면 분위기가 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> (..정적..)
<grr> DarkCircle: 아니 돈도 안되는데 전공 이야기를 맨정신에 할 순 없잖아요? (...) 그러니 일단 술좀 마시고...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 뭐가 궁금한게 있으면 일단 와서 술한 2차까지 마시고 이야기...
<grr> ...
<DarkCircle> 막걸리를 마시면 딱 하나 안좋은게
<DarkCircle> 언제 훅갈지 모른다는거 -0-
<grr> DarkCircle: 닭옹은 이미 낮에 올때부터 비틀비틀하며 오잖아요..
<DarkCircle> 그거슨 이미 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 휘청~ ~(-ㅅ-)~ 휘청~
 * DarkCircle Let it be ~ Let it be~>?! Let it be~~~~~~~
<grr> 미니 USB 모니터 하나 선물 받았는데
<grr> 괜찮네요
<grr> irc 채널용으로 쓰고있어요
<ihavnoth> grr, 얼마나해요? 싸면 하나 사야겠네요
<grr> ihavnoth: 구만구천원 하나봐요
<grr> 2009년도에 그가격이네요
<grr> 800*480 인가..
<Coffee_instant> 음
<Coffee_instant> 너무비싸요
<Coffee_instant> 구만구천원...
<grr> 돈주고 살건 못되고.. 선물 받아서 쓰니 쓸만하네요
<Coffee_instant> 와이브로되는 갤탭도 할부원가 12만원인데...
<ihavnoth> 회사에 청구하면되요...
<grr> 아.. 갤탭.. 갤탭 빡쳐요 (...)
<ihavnoth> 저의 갤탭은 팔라독용...
<ihavnoth> 1위한번 해볼려는데 힘드네요
<grr> 팔라독이 뭔가요?
<grr> 스마트 뭐시기쪽에 둔해서..
<ihavnoth> 팔라딘 + 강아지
<ihavnoth> 캐릭터 나와서 몹들 죽이는거요
<grr> 개가 성기사 이낙요 (...)
<ihavnoth> 네
<ihavnoth> 성기사 강아지
<grr> (....) 이젠 개도 기사를 하는 시대..
<Coffee_Instant_P> sk나 lg면 모르겠는데 kt 용 와이브로 갤탭은 쓸만해요
<ihavnoth> 3천원짜리 게임인데 삼성에서 삼성용 단말기만 무료로 풀거든요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 뭐하면 노트북에 에그로 붙일 수도 있고하니까요
<grr> 갤탭 버그가 워낙 거시기해서요...
<ihavnoth> 자주 리셋을 해줘야죠...
<ihavnoth> 그래도 아직 리셋 안되는 사태는 발생하지 않았으니 다행이에요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 리셋은...
<Coffee_Instant_P> 모토로라 아트릭스가
<grr> ....
<Coffee_Instant_P> 대박이죠 -_-
<ihavnoth> 옴니아2는 예전에 리셋도 안되는 상태가 발생해서 난감했죠
<Coffee_Instant_P> 옴니아는 거져
<Coffee_Instant_P> 멜론 무료 셔틀 -_-ㅔ;;;;;
<grr> X301쓸때는... 12시만 되면 재부팅되는 귀신이 살았었죠
<Coffee_Instant_P> 거져 > 그져
<ihavnoth> 리셋이 아니라 파워오프군요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 예전에 팜이나 포켓pc에 반드시 있는 똥고가 없으니
<Coffee_Instant_P> 그게 참 불편하긴 하네요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 분명히 어딘가 맛이가서 프리징 난건데
<DarkCircle> KT가 좀 장사를 할줄 아는 기업 ...
<Coffee_Instant_P> 똥꼬찔러서 해결할 수도 없고....
<ihavnoth> 세탁기 얼어서  동작 안하다가 3시간동안 녹이니 이제 동작하네요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 헐
<Coffee_Instant_P> 정말요?
<Coffee_Instant_P> 노키아계열 스마트폰이
<DarkCircle> 근데 요새는 ... 맛폰에 똥꼬 없지 않나요 ?
<Coffee_Instant_P> 좀... ㅋㅋㅋ 무서워요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 알람을 그냥 뭐 -_- 폰꺼져있어도 울리니
<Coffee_Instant_P> 요즘 똥꼬 없어요
<DarkCircle>  똥꼬가 있어야 제맛인데 ...
<Coffee_Instant_P> 안드로이드는.. 없어요 정책상 없도록 한것 같아요
<DarkCircle> 아잉뽕도 없던걸로 기억
<Coffee_Instant_P> 아이뽕하고 팜은
<Coffee_Instant_P> 다 있었어요
<ihavnoth> 둘다 버튼 콤보로 리셋처리하는데
<Coffee_Instant_P> 심지어 셀빅이나 자우르스도 있었던ㄱ ㅓㄹ요
<grr> 바이어프리즘 생각난다..
<DarkCircle> 있었다가 없어진거군요 ㄱ-
<grr> 셀빅있었었어요
<DarkCircle> 셀빅은 PDA죠
<DarkCircle> 자우르스도
<ihavnoth> 전원버튼 + 볼륨이 리셋일꺼에요 안드로이드나 아이폰 모두
<Coffee_Instant_P> 어짜피 시초가 그거인걸요
<DarkCircle> 그땐 iPAQ가 워낙 독보적(?)인 존재라 ...
<DarkCircle> 가 -> 이
<DarkCircle>  =3
<Coffee_Instant_P> 음?
<Coffee_Instant_P> 그거 알아요?
<Coffee_Instant_P> 아이팩..
<Coffee_Instant_P> 원래 팜 단말기였다는거
<Coffee_Instant_P> -_-;;;
<DarkCircle> 팜하고 아이팩은 상관 없어요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 원래 팜OS pda 를 생산해 내다가
<Coffee_Instant_P> hp랑 컴팩이 합쳐지면서
<Coffee_Instant_P> 포켓피씨로 바꾼거에요
<DarkCircle> 아닌데요 상관 없어요
<DarkCircle> 합쳐지기 전에도 포켓 피씨 버전 있었죠
<grr> ppc 말하는건가요?
<DarkCircle> 제가 아이팩 초기 모델부터 쭉 써왔는데
<DarkCircle> ...
<grr> ppc는 이전부터 있었어요 (...)
<DarkCircle> 거기에 포켓PC 갈아엎어서 Handheld linux 포팅 삽질하고
<grr> ppc2002->ppc2003->wm어쩌구 그렇게 나왔지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 한글화 하고 API 엔진 포팅하고
<grr> HPC ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그걸 2004년도부터 진행했었 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 그 플랫폼을 직접 한글화한게 제가 거의 유일했던거 같은데
<Coffee_Instant_P> dma
<Coffee_Instant_P> 착각했나 -_-;
<grr> HPC에 그당시 CE .net이 들어갔었죠...
<Coffee_Instant_P> 전 포켓피시 유져가 아니였어요
<grr> 옛날엔 CPU따져서 프로그램 받구 했었어야해서...
<Coffee_Instant_P> 닷넷은
<Coffee_Instant_P> 시그마리온3 부터 선보였고
<Coffee_Instant_P> 그전엔 그냥 ce 였어여..
<Coffee_Instant_P> CE 3.0 3.1 4.0 .4.1;;
<grr> 헉 시그3...
<DarkCircle> 정확하게 말하면
<grr> 시그3 그 귀한걸..
<DarkCircle> CE하고 포켓PC하고 다릅니다.
<DarkCircle> CE는 태블릿 PC용이구요
<Coffee_Instant_P> 실제론 태블릿pc용으로 거의 사용되질 않았어요
<Coffee_Instant_P> HPC류나 임베디드 -_-
<DarkCircle> 네
<DarkCircle> 지금도 CE가 사용되긴 하는데
<DarkCircle> 코레일 승차권 발권기 운영체제 뭔지 아시죠?
<DarkCircle> 그게 CE예요
<DarkCircle> - -;
<DarkCircle> CE가 여러번의 버전업을 거쳐서 Windows XP 임베디드 에디션
<DarkCircle> 최종 라인업은 통합 플랫폼.
<DarkCircle> Windows 8 이 arm 버전으로 나온다는게 예전 운영체제에서 arm용 커널이 나온다는게 아니라
<DarkCircle> CE가 조상이었던 커널을 아얘 데탑 운영체제에 통합시키고, 임베디드 플랫폼이 임베디드 환경처럼 느껴지지 않게 디자인을 고친다는 의미.
<Coffee_Instant_P> 오 그래요?
<DarkCircle> 우분투 임베디드 이런게 애초에 있었다면 엄청 싸구려틱한데
<DarkCircle> 우분투 arm 버전 깔면 데탑 배포판이랑 똑같이 돌아가죠
<DarkCircle> 이미 95년도에 나온 MS 로드맵상에 2000~XP즈음에 모든 플랫폼을 하나로 통합시킨다는 내용이 있었어요
<DarkCircle> 자그마치 15년전이죠
<DarkCircle> 각 플랫폼을 따로 개발하는건 오히려 개발 비용이 엄청 들어가니까 나중에 플랫폼을 하나로 합치고, 각 하드웨어 플랫폼에 맞게 특화 하는게 비용이 덜 드니까요
<Coffee_instant> 튕겼네
<Coffee_instant> 근데.
<Cobuntu_office> 아
<Cobuntu_office> 95년도에 NT 커널때 이미 프로젝트 진행중이었심다
<Coffee_instant> 분명히 알기론 win8 계획에소 하위의존성은 보장하지 않는다
<Cobuntu_office> 실제로 Windows 2000 Beta때까지 x86, MIPS, M68, PPC 용으로 다 나와있었쥬
<Coffee_instant> 라고 한 것을 보면 단순히 임베디드를 ㅎㅡㅂ수 한것으로 보긴 어려울 것 같네요
<Cobuntu_office> 어차피 임베디드는 PC와 다를게 없는데..
<Cobuntu_office> 그러니까, 자원이 좀 덜한 PC..
<Coffee_instant> ㅇㅇ
<Coffee_instant> 그래도 프로그래밍 베이스가 다르니..
<Cobuntu_office> 프로그래밍 베이스라기보다는
<Cobuntu_office> 설계 베이스죠
<Cobuntu_office> 디자인
<Coffee_instant> 예전에 리플리고 앱 팜용을 샀었는데
<Coffee_instant> Mips 용을 당시지원안해서
<Coffee_instant> 못쓰곤 했었어요
<Coffee_instant> 드래곤볼이랑 arm용 팜만 지원했던걸로.. ㅎㅎ
<Cobuntu_office> 사실.. 윈도우가 애플과 어떤 거래가 있었던걸로 기억하는데.. 당시 잡지에서 봤을때 말이죠..
<Coffee_instant> 언제요...?
<Cobuntu_office> NT에서 ppc 밀었으면 애플 정말 작살났죠
<Cobuntu_office> 당시 os9이던 애플..
<Coffee_instant> 아..
<Coffee_instant> 잡스씨 쫒겨난 이후네요...
<Cobuntu_office> 네
<Coffee_instant> Ui 관련이였을까요..
<Coffee_instant> 당시 닮은점 많아서 논란이었었는데..
<Cobuntu_office> 음.. UI나 뭐 그런것보단
<Cobuntu_office> 아마 당시 존스컬리가 '젭라 ppc만은 봐주셈' 뭐 이런식으로 갔던것 같던데요
<Coffee_instant> 응?
<Cobuntu_office> 하도 오래돼서 기억은 잘 안 납니데이
<Cobuntu_office> 애플에서 밀고있던건 motorola잖아요
<Coffee_instant> 새턴인가...
<Coffee_instant> 시장에 완전실패한 새턴...
<Cobuntu_office> 사실 powerpc도 하드웨어쪽은 motorola가 우선이었던걸로 기억하는데..
<Coffee_instant> 6600 원 저작자가 모토로라였으니까요..
<Cobuntu_office> 음.. 새턴의 실패는
<Cobuntu_office> 시작부터 그다지 성공을 염두에 둔 프로젝트가 아니었으니까요 -_-
<Coffee_instant> .....
<Coffee_instant> 집구석어딘가에 미츠 330이있을거에요
<Coffee_instant> ......
<Cobuntu_office> 그땐 이미 세가에서 수익이 나오던건 거의 카지노쪽에 납품하는 제품들이었고..
<Cobuntu_office> 이미 막장으로 치닫던때에 2연구소에 스즈키부장이 살려놓은거나 다름없능..
<Coffee_instant> 아이비엠이 레노버에게 싱크패드 팔지 말았어야하는데..
<Coffee_instant> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 13년도버전 개망했네요
<Coffee_instant> 그래도.. 스마트폰이 이렇게 부흥할줄은 몰랐어요....
<Coffee_instant> ㅎㅎ....
<Cobuntu_office> IBM이 MS에 뒤통수 처맞고 초식공룡이 되었죠..
<grr> IBM이 어쩌다가 이리..
<Cobuntu_office> 근데 뭐 시작을 따져봐도..
<Cobuntu_office> IBM 이제 130년 좀 넘던가요?
<Cobuntu_office> 옄사가..
<grr> 아 역시 주말도 회사를 나오니까 몸이 삐걱거리는구나...
<ihavnoth> grr, 수당 나오나요?
<grr> ihavnoth: 네. 수당나오고, 밥사먹은거도 결재처리 다 해줘요
<grr> 이거마저 안나오면 당장 따른생각 많이했겠죠...
<Seony> 사촌동생이 레노보 코리아 댕기는데, 절대 레노버꺼 사지말라네요 ㅎㅎ
<grr>  (.....)
<grr> 씽크패드도요?
<Seony> 그것까진 잘 모르겠어요. 나중에 한 번 물어볼께요
<grr> 요샌 씽크패드도 전면부에 레노버 딱지 붙더라구요...
<Cobuntu_office> 우음
<Cobuntu_office> 컴피즈에서 대략 큐브빼고는 쓸만허넹..
<Cobuntu_office> 히
<grr> 큐브가 다중 모니터에서도 잘 도나요?
<Cobuntu_office> 안해봄
<grr> 엄청 한가할때 한번해봐야겠네요
<Cobuntu_office> 죽을정도로 한가할때?
<grr> 술을먹고난 다음날 무언가 공허할때라거나?
<Cobuntu_office> 음
<Cobuntu_office> 큐브회전만 아니면 쓸만한듯
<Cobuntu_office> 큐브회전하면 깜빡거림
<Cobuntu_office> 12.04에서는 고쳐질라나
<grr> 버전 참 잘올라가네요..
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇ?
<Cobuntu_office> 저거 버전 아닌데..
<Cobuntu_office> 아니 버전은 맞는데
<grr> 우분투 버전 말씀하시는거 아닌가요?
<Cobuntu_office> 2012년 4월이라는 뜻임
<grr> 아..
<grr> ... 그런거였군요...
<Cobuntu_office> ...
<grr> 처음알았어요 -_-;
<Cobuntu_office> 유저불량이군
<grr> 우분투를 9.X 부터 봤었는데 그게 날짜였군요..
<grr> ...
<Cobuntu_office> 버전이 1.0부터 시작하지 않은것에 대한 의문은 없었늬?
<grr> 아.. 처음본 숫자가 9라서 그냥 적당히 버전좀 올렸구나 그렇게 생각했죠 뭐 ;
<grr> 참 이 버전에 대한 사실을 아는데 오래걸렸군요 -_-;
<Cobuntu_office> ...
<Cobuntu_office> 머 어쨌거나 그렇삼..
<grr> 2010년 04월에 나온걸 계속 써야겠네요. 터미널로만 쓰고있으니 별로 버전에 의의를 안두는 불량 유저라...
<Cobuntu_office> 이미 내 서버는 12.04임
<Cobuntu_office> alpha test version
<grr> 주로 drake옹의 서버에 기생해서 쓰고있어요. 보니까 drake옹도 12.04네요
<grr> drake옹이 rm -rf만 안후리면 된다고 했음...
<Cobuntu_office> ㅇㅇ 내가 drake임
<grr> 저 명령은 농협을 작살낸 악의적인 명령이라고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 아 햄이셧소?
<Cobuntu_office> 쏘세지
<Cobuntu_office> 먹고싶다
<grr> 아이디 통일점..
<Cobuntu_office> 사이다도 땡기고..
<grr> 햄 생일에 내가 천하장사 한다스 사드림? -_-;
<Cobuntu_office> 아니 지금 코분투임
<Cobuntu_office> 디질라고
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> 치즈맛으로 해라
<grr> 눈을 안대로 가리고 뭔지도 모르고 입을 벌렷을때 들어오는 소세지가 참
<grr> 거시기하죠...
<Cobuntu_office> 그건 여자사람에게만 해당
<grr> 군대에서 그짓하는거 구경함
<grr> 빅팜 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cobuntu_office> 아.
<Cobuntu_office> 난또..
<grr> 로그보니 머리가 다 아프네 = =
<Seony> 스탠포드에서 만든 아이폰앱 개발 Walkthrough 매뉴얼 아주 잘만들었네요...
<Cobuntu_office> 스탠포드 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> grr / 로그 데이터는 정형화 되어 있지 않냐요 - -?
<DarkCircle> Analyzer 만들어서 파싱해서 분석하면 될거 같은데
<Coffee_instant> 서니님!!!!!!
<Seony> 네
<Coffee_instant> 원두왔어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 마셔봤어요?
<Coffee_instant> 아직이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 나중에 소감 얘기해주세요
<Coffee_instant> 생두라서 오늘 오전에 로스팅 업체에 맡겨두고왔어요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요...
<Coffee_instant> 생각외로...
<Coffee_instant> 푸르스름한기가 많은 원두내요
<Seony> 음... 전 본적이 없어서... 로스팅 안한걸 살 이유가 없어서요...
<Coffee_instant> 아..
<Coffee_instant> 로스팅된것을 가져오면 비싸기도 비싸지만 그 순간부터 맛이 잃어버린다고 하더라고요
<Coffee_instant> 그래서 냉동보관된 생두를 사는게 낫다던 지인의 말에 따라 ㅎㅎ..
<Seony> 음... 너무 예민하실 필요 없어요. 저희는 커피 갈아진거 사서 3달 동안 먹는걸요...
<Seony> 미국와서 느끼는 거지만, 한국사람들은 진짜 예민하고 까탈스러워요 ㅋㅋ
<Coffee_instant> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Coffee_instant> 저도 그렇게 생각해요 ..
<Seony> 암것두 아닌 건데 하나라도 뭐라도 잘못되면 세상 망하기 일보직전이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 얼....
<Seony> 냉동이건 로스팅이건 너무 신경쓰지 마시고, 그냥 사서 드셔도 되요. 여기 사람들도 커피 갈아진거 한 번 사면 몇달동안 마셔요
<Coffee_instant> 부럽다...
<Seony> 식당 아니고서야, 한 봉지 사서 며칠만에 먹을 수는 없겠죠...
<Coffee_instant> 그렇겠죠?  ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 제가 기대를 많이하고있나봐요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<grr> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_OpQ> 헉... 미치겠는 주말입니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 질문있는데요. 제 메인보드가 고장나서 선배에게 받은 메인보드를 뜯어서 제거컴에 조립해서 대규모옆그레이드했습니다
<DarkCircle> 옆그레이드!
<razGon_OpQ> 시피유는 그대로 램은 1기가업. 하드 750기가업.
<razGon_OpQ> 이렇게했는데 전원이 안켜지네요
<razGon_OpQ> 아니전원은 켜지는데 부팅이 안되네요
<razGon_OpQ> 사타는 풀로 하드4개 달았습니다만.
<razGon_OpQ> 혹시나 램이 문제인거 같아서 램을 뺏다가 꼳았는데 ....
<razGon_OpQ> 스파크!!!
<razGon_OpQ> 그뒤로 전원불도 안들어옵니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 스파크는 크진 않았는데요.
<razGon_OpQ> 원인이 뭘까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 오랜만에 컴조립하니 문제가 있었던듯..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 1. 먼지
<DarkCircle> 2. CPU 탈착여부 <- 잘 올라간거 맞죠?
<DarkCircle> 3. 램 규격 문제 <- 볼테지 문제도 있습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 예 새 쿨러로 달아서 꽉죠였습니다
<DarkCircle> 음 쿨러가 문제가 아니라
<DarkCircle> CPU 핀 번호가 안맞으면 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 램은 다 DDR2인데 문제가있을까요?
<DarkCircle> (...)
<razGon_OpQ> 핀은 동일하게 775입니다
<DarkCircle> 원래 보드가 DDR3라면 문제 있죠.
<DarkCircle> 음흠 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 2밖에 안되는 보드입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 구형컴인데 옆그레이드한거죠
<DarkCircle> 마더보드만 새로 받아서 기존의 부품을 다 얹어놓으셨다는거군요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_OpQ> 예 거기에 하드와 램추가
<DarkCircle> 램을 다시 빼서 ...
<DarkCircle> 수직으로 잘 밀어넣어보세요
<DarkCircle> 물론 케이스에 붙은상태 말고요
<DarkCircle> 일단 쿨러 빼시고
<DarkCircle> 보드위에 CPU만 올라간 상태에서
<DarkCircle> 정전기 쉴드비닐 바닥에 까시고
<DarkCircle> 다 빠진 상태에서 램을 ..
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 마더보드가 케이스에 들어갈땐
<DarkCircle> 다 빠진 상태에서 마더보드를 정확하게 고정해주시고
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 일단 램을 다시 꼳겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 마더보드가 케이스에 올라가기 전에는 쿨러핀이 잘 고정되어있는지 확인해보새요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 쿨러가 흐물흐물하게 붙으면 나중에 CPU 열받아서 꺼집니다.
<DarkCircle> 이게 몇번 반복되면 그 다음부턴 전원이 안들어와요. CPU가 나갔으니까.
<DarkCircle> 쿨러핀 고정하실때는 아시는 바와 같이 좌상 우하 우상 좌하 이런식으로 대각선 방향 고정.
<razGon_OpQ> 일당 고정했습니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 메인보드에 퓨즈있을까요?
<razGon_OpQ> 아웅아웅
<razGon_OpQ> Anybody are there?
<DarkCircle> 메인보드에 쿨러 붙어있고 CPU랑 램이 붙어있죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<DarkCircle> PW 붙여주시고 선을 일단 한쪽으로 정리해주세요
<DarkCircle> 그 다음 그래픽카드를 붙여주시고요
<DarkCircle> 그래픽 카드까지 붙어있으면 24핀 파워선을 연결하시기 전에
<DarkCircle> 케이스에서 나오는 전원 스위치 케이블 있죠?
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<DarkCircle> LED도 있고 리셋스위치 케이블도 있을 것이고
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<DarkCircle> 지금까진 CPU 메모리 그래픽 카드만 붙어있어요
<DarkCircle> 이 상태에서 메인보드와 케이스와의 연결을 진행하고
<DarkCircle> 그 다음에 24핀 파워 케이블을 붙여주세요
<DarkCircle> 여기까지 끝나면 모니터케이블을 먼저 달아주시고 전원케이블 붙인다음에 전원 넣어보세요
<DarkCircle> 여기서 화면이 나오면 전원케이블이랑 모니터 케이블을 빼신 다음에
<DarkCircle> 하드 데이터 케이블 부터. 그 다음에 하드 전원 케이블을 붙여주시면 됨둥 .
<DarkCircle> 하나씩 붙여보면서 껐다 켰다 테스트를 여러번 해보셔야 해요
<DarkCircle> 어떤 부품에 이상이 있는지 알아보는것도 중요하니까요
<razGon_OpQ> 예
<razGon_OpQ> 일단다시 더 확인해보겠습니다
<Coffee_instant> 닥님 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 안녕하세요 -0-
<DarkCircle> Coffee_instant 어제 제가 잘문드렸던 것에 대한 결론은 뭐냐면
<DarkCircle> ext2fs가 아니라
<DarkCircle> tune2fs ...
<DarkCircle> ubuntu.or.kr쪽으로 구글검색해보시면 내용이 나와있을테니 다시 참조해보세요
<Coffee_instant> 아...
<Coffee_instant> 그건 해결하였어요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 라이브시디로 들어간후 해야되더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Coffee_instant> 고마워요 닥님 ㅎ
<oong-ee> 안녕하세요!
<oong-ee> 웅이 입니다
<oong-ee> 오랫만입니다. 잘 지내셨죠?
<oong-ee> 오늘도 행복하시고 새해 복 많이 받으세요! 10.04를 설치해야겠습니다. ;;; 다음에 포럼에서 뵙겠습니다 ^^
<razGon_OpQ> 포기입니다. ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전원이 안들어오는가보네요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 근데 보드가 바뀌어도 전원이 안들어오면
<DarkCircle> 보통 CPU가 나간 ... (먼산)
<razGon_OpQ> 스파크가 팟일고 난뒤에... 감감무소식입니다
<DarkCircle> 아니면 파워가 나갔다든가인데
<razGon_OpQ> 파워는 생생합니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 퓨즈가 나갔다면 파워일까요?
<DarkCircle> CPU+RAM이 동반 사망했을지도 모르겠군요
<razGon_OpQ> 보드에 퓨즈는 없던데요
<DarkCircle> 보드에는 퓨즈란건 없고
<DarkCircle> 대신 그 ...
<DarkCircle> 커패시터란놈이 있죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그놈이 터지나요?
<DarkCircle> 종류가 두가지인데
<razGon_OpQ> 램이사망이라면.....
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 하나는 솔리드 캔으로 포장된거
<razGon_OpQ> ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 다른 하나는 겉에 비닐로 한번 싸인거 ...
<razGon_OpQ> 아.
<DarkCircle> 솔리드 커패시터는 안터집니다.
<DarkCircle> 어지간해선요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_OpQ> 팍스콘거니 비닐로 쌓인거겠균요
<DarkCircle> 근데 비닐로 쌓인놈은 위 아니면 아래로 터집니다.
<DarkCircle> 위로 터지면 그냥 빼면 되는데
<DarkCircle> 아래로 터지면 어떤놈이 터진건지 구분이 안가죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_OpQ> 램은 스파크일면 사망일까요?
<DarkCircle> 램에서 스파크가 나는 경우는 거의 없는데
<DarkCircle> 보통 그렇다면 IC 칩 내부가 깨졌다고 보셔야 ..
<razGon_OpQ> 흠...
<DarkCircle> IC칩이 박살나는 경우가 두가지인데
<DarkCircle> 하나는 그냥 열받아서 칩에 연결되는 도선이 끊어지는경우
<razGon_OpQ> 일단 확인해봐야겠습니다
<DarkCircle> 다른 하나는 IC코어에 에너지가 집중되어서 칩 커버가 깨지는경우
<razGon_OpQ> 그러기전에 서버업데이트 부터..
<razGon_PG> 오늘 남은 마지막낙입니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 재접하고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_PG> 정신 나간 라즈곤 대령이요...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 드라코님...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 미치겠삼..ㅠㅠ
<DracoKr> -_-?
<razGon_PG> 메인컴 나가서 선배가 준 보드를 조립했는데. 스파크~!
<razGon_PG> 그리고 감감무소식...ㅠㅠ
<DracoKr> ...
<razGon_PG> 아웅.. 이거 완성되면 1.3기가짜리 옆그레이드 메인컴되는데..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_PG> 1.3테라.
<razGon_PG> 보통 컴 파워를 켰는데. 파워 불은 들어오는데 부팅안되는 경우는 뭘까요?
<DracoKr> 제 하드는 아직 250GB인데 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 선배컴을 통패로 접수했거든요.
<DracoKr> 파워는 들어오는데 부팅은 안된다라
<DracoKr> 삑 소리는 나요?
<razGon_PG> 거기 하드가 0.75테라.
<razGon_PG> 아니요.
<DracoKr> 케이블 안끼우거나 잘못 끼운게 있는거 아닐까요
<razGon_PG> 전혀 부팅도 안되고요. 그냥 파워 불만 들어온상태.
<DracoKr> 삑소리 안나면 POST도 안되는건데
<razGon_PG> 일단 내일 체력 보충하고 다시 재조립해서 안되면
<DracoKr> 그러면 전력 케이블 일부 안꼽았거나, 극성있는 케이블 반대로 끼웠거나
<razGon_PG> 그냥 접기요.
<razGon_PG> 헉..
<razGon_PG> 그런경우가...
<razGon_PG> 그리고 스파크 일어난다음 파워가 안되는데.
<DracoKr> ..스파크..
<razGon_PG> 그런경우에 뭐가 있을까요?
<razGon_PG> 핏.하고 램쪽에서 있었는데요. 램은 아니고 둥그런 코일주변에.
<DracoKr> 합선이나 퓨즈나 콘덴서 터졌거나......
<DracoKr> 램쪽의 코일?
<DracoKr> 음..
<razGon_PG> 그뒤로는 파워 버튼에 전원도 안들어 와요.
<razGon_PG> 식물보드?
<DracoKr> 탔네요 -_-
<DracoKr> 메인보드 제조사 AS받거나 버리거나..
<razGon_PG> 보드교체해야 겠죠?
<DracoKr> 아마도..
<razGon_PG> 보드는 2006년 10월생.
<DarkCircle> RIP?
<DarkCircle> 맆.
<DracoKr> ㅎ
<razGon_PG> 근데 보통 보드하나에 하드 4개까지 가능하죠? 사타
<DracoKr> 4개 제한은 IDE이고..
<DracoKr> 사타는 뭐 이론상은 무제한
<DracoKr> 메인보드별로 고급형은 제공되는 게 8개짜리도 있고
<DracoKr> 보통은 4개죠
<DracoKr> 어째튼 사타는 컨트롤러 더 끼면 잔뜩 연결될걸요..
<razGon_PG> 그건 문제 없었구..
<razGon_PG> 램 살았으면 보드 갈아야 겠습니다.
<razGon_PG> 램살았는지 확인은  내일부터.
<razGon_PG> 서버램을 8기가로 올렸습니다.
<razGon_PG> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 오호
<DracoKr> 제 아톰서버는 4기가인데..2기가는 노는듯 -_-
<DracoKr> 블로그 방문자가 없다보니 서버 평균 부하량이  0.06...
<DracoKr> 푸하하하...
<razGon_OpQ> 싸서 그냥 질러졌어요...^^;;
<razGon_OpQ> 정신차리고 보니 제손에는 4기가램이...ㅠ.ㅠ
<DracoKr> 하드를 사려고 했는데 태국 홍수덕에 -_- 절약하게 되었습니다
<DracoKr> 250GB로 1년 더 버티기 -_-
<razGon_OpQ> Vnc한글사용하는데 또 초중종성 따로놀기나오네요
<razGon_OpQ> 이럴때는 방법없습니까? 어찌하면되던데요
<razGon_PG> ㅇㅓ?
<razGon_OpQ> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_OpQ> 안되네..ㅠㅠ
<UidX> razGon_OpQ/ 팀뷰어 쓰세요?
<UidX> 팀뷰어 같은거는 한영키로 영어 입력 모드에서 치면 분리 안되던데
<razGon_PG> nono! I use ral VNC.
<razGon_PG> It could be strange sometimes
<razGon_OpQ> 영작하려니 힘들군요
<razGon_OpQ> 지금이건 핸폰으로 입력중입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 방금건 vnc키보드로 입력하구요
<razGon_PG> 잉?
<razGon_PG> 되네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 무슨 조화죠? 막 치니깐 된다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 재접하겠습니다.
<razGon_PG> 다시 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_PG> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara/104099654
<razGon_PG> DracoKr: 이거 구입하면 괜찮을까요?
<DracoKr> razGon_PG//  아 죄송. 셜록 보고 왔어요
<DracoKr> 저 카페는 회원이 아니라서...안보이는듯
<razGon_OpQ> 아 잠시만요 다른 주소호보내드릴께요
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 코미디빅리그 보고 있어서요..^^;
<razGon_PG> http://dmall.danawa.com/sale/saleView.php?nSaleSeq=3562571&nCateC1=861&nCateC2=873&nCateC3=959&nCateC4=0&nSiteC=1
<DracoKr> 요즘 가격 시세는 모르겠지만, 싸기만 하면 탐나네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 가격이 모두 10만원입니다.
<DracoKr> 제 마눌님 PC가 E5700이었던거 같은데..-_- 기억이 안나네..
<DracoKr> 제가 조립해주고도 사양이 헤깔리는 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_PG> 보드가 구형보드라서 그렇지 아수스 보드면 몇년을 해먹을 보드죠.ㅎ\
<DracoKr> ASUS보드 좋죠
<DracoKr> 제가 15년을 ASUS만 쓰다가
<DracoKr> 딱 한번 삼성 PC보드를 업어와서 썼는데
<DracoKr> 제 그래픽카드 쿨러 개조를 못 버티고, 슬롯이 부러졌....
<DracoKr> -_-
<DracoKr> 그후 5만원짜리 ASUS싸구려 보드 사서 같은 그래픽카드를 붙였는데, 2년째되도 버티네요
<DracoKr> 삼성의 200만원짜리 데탑에 들어 있던 보드가 5만원짜리 대만 싸구려 보드보다 내구력이 약해...
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> 중국에서 만들어서 그래요
<DracoKr> E5700이면 클럭빨로 왠만한건 할테고..좋네요. 뭐
<DarkCircle> 인텔보드도 중국산이예요
<DarkCircle> 보드계의 최강인데도
<DarkCircle> 마데인차이나!
<DarkCircle>  =3
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DracoKr> 중궁는 최저부터 최고급까지 아주 화려하게 갖춘 나라
<DracoKr> 그런 나라도 흔치 않죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그렇죠 사람이 많으니
<DarkCircle> 중국은 잠재력이 이미 폭발해버린 나라
<DarkCircle> 아마 그 안에 잉여들이 쎄고 쎘을듯 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 30층짜리 호텔을 15일만에 짓는걸 보면
<DarkCircle> 전혀 이상하다고 느껴지지도 않을정도 ...
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 날림공사도 아니고 비교적 튼튼한 조립식인데 말이죠 ㅡ.ㅡ
<razGon_OpQ> 완전히 밀어붙이기?
<Coffee_instant> 음
<Coffee_instant> 우리보다 더한 빨리빨리족
<razGon_OpQ> 일단은 저걸루 방향을 잡아야겠군요
<DracoKr> 일본에서 저를 데리고 다닌 가이드가 말하길
<razGon_OpQ> 울마눌님 예산을 10만원으로...
<DracoKr> 일본은 풍경 바뀌려면 30년 걸리는데, 우리나라는 3년, 중국은 3개월 걸린다고
<DracoKr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_OpQ> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 게다가 내진설계도 퍼펙트 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKsCIJU9qU8
<razGon_OpQ> 거의 풍경파괴군요
<DarkCircle> 이게 그 동영상 ㅡ.ㅡ
<DracoKr> ...무슨 인테리어랑 꽃병 놓는것 까지 -_-
<razGon_OpQ> 저 크랭크는 어찌해야될지..ㅎㅎ/
<DracoKr> 타워크레인은 원래 건물 완공되면 분해해서 내릴텐데요 ㅎ 그건 안나오네요
<razGon_OpQ> 분해하는게 더 힘들듯..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 문제는 바닥이문제일듯
<razGon_OpQ> 지반이 약하면 침하현상일어날수도...
<DracoKr> 분해는 조립의 역순
<DracoKr> 음
<razGon_OpQ> 고사양게임만 안할거면 중고부품모아서 구성하는 것도 괜찮겠네요
<DracoKr> 요즘은 컴퓨터 쓰는 일중 절반 이상이 웹이라...
<DracoKr> 사양 안 높아도 쓸만하죠
<razGon_OpQ> 그러게요
<razGon_OpQ> 하드도 많이생겼으니 좋네요
<razGon_OpQ> 근데윈7은 하드웨어 달라지면
<razGon_OpQ> 설치 날아가나요?
<razGon_OpQ> 시퓨와 메인 바뀔듯한데 재설치해야되나요?
<DracoKr> 설치은 안해도 되는데 정품인증 다시 해야 할겁니다.
<DracoKr> 메인보드 기준인듯
<DracoKr> 제가 메인보드만 바꿨는데..삼성->ASUS.
<DracoKr> 재인증 해야 하더군요.
<razGon_OpQ> ㄱ그렇군요. 뭐상관없습니다..ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 어둠의 자시...ㅎ
<DracoKr> 음
<DracoKr> 제 CPU도 사실 윈도우 돌리기엔 참 할아버지인데 ㅎㅎ 우분투덕에 뭐 아직 쓸만한..
<Coffee_instant> Cpu 랑 램은 괜찮은것 랕은데
<Coffee_instant> 그외는 인증이 풀리더군요
<razGon_OpQ> 이번 메인보드의 사망은 매우 아쉽습니다...ㅠㅠ
<Coffee_instant> 어짜피 정품이면은 마소에 전화 한방으로 해결되요
<DracoKr> 우리 아버지는 제가 쓰다 버린 펜티엄3에다 윈도XP까셔서 -_- 아직도 쓰시던데
<DracoKr> 부팅하려면 한 20분 걸리는 듯 해요 -_-
<DracoKr> 제가 아끼며 쓰다 버린 데탑들 죄다 역할 하나씩 넣어서 아직도 돌리고 계신 -_-
<razGon_OpQ> 오
<DracoKr> 아버지 회사 가면...이거 무슨 제 컴퓨팅 역사의 박물관 -_-
<razGon_OpQ> 멋지십니다
<razGon_OpQ> 솔직히 저는 우분투가 컴퓨터 연장의 꿈을 가져다주었다는...
<DracoKr> 다른 방에 펜2도 있을지 몰라 -_-...안열어봐서 그렇지..
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> 저도 6년된 컴터 아직도 메인입니다
<razGon_OpQ> 저도 그랬었죠
<DracoKr> 내가 컴터 조립할때, 부품을 좋은거 썼나봐요 -_- 아버지가 저렇게 쓰시는거 보면
<razGon_OpQ> 이번사건 이전에 2006년도에 산 펜티엄D
<razGon_OpQ> 그땐중국이 안 만들었죠
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㅎ
<DracoKr> ㅎ
<DracoKr> 하지만 제 펜4는 아버지에게 버린다고 말 안하고... 우분투 포럼 회원분께 싸게 팔았지요
<Coffee_instant> 노트북 u2500 보다 빠를려나..
<DracoKr> 분명 아버지가 아셨으면, 공짜로 가져가셨을거야..
<DracoKr> 3년전 이야기..
<razGon_OpQ> ㅎㄷㄷ
<DracoKr> 굿나잇
#ubuntu-ko 2012-02-05
<grr> hi
<grr> hi
<Seony> Hi
<grr> 홈페이지 계정이 끝날떄가 다되가니까 급속도로 느려지는것처럼 보이는건 착각이겠죠? ;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇겠죠
<Seony> 토렌트 hash값이 md5인가요?
<Seony> 토렌트 다운로드가 끝나면, 해쉬코드를 검사해서 자동으로 원하는 디렉토리로 옮기는 스크립트를 좀 만들려고 하는데 이거 해쉬코드가 뭘로 만들어진건지 알수가 없네요
<Seony> MD5도 아니고, SHA1도 아니고, SHA256도 아니고...
<jincreator> Seony: 위키에서 찾아보니 SHA-1이라는데요. 한 조각이 160bit고 이게 이어져 있는 식이라는 것 같습니다. 한번 파일을 다시 뜯어보시지요.
<razgon> 안녕하세요?
<razgon> http://goo.gl/eK7fU
<razgon> 이거 괜찮을까요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-28
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^^
<nanun> samahui님도 즐거운 하루 되세요 ^_^
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 한달에 식비만 13만원 쓰면 많이 쓸걸까요?;;; 자취생인데 -ㅅ-;;
<yemharc> 13만원이면 적은 편인데요
<yemharc> 대부분의 자취생은 모든 끼니를 사먹어서 대략 30만원 (..........)
<Markers> .....;
<Markers> 그렇구나..
<Markers> 전 엄청 많이 썻다고 생각햇는데 아니엇군요
<Seony> 13만원에 한달이면, 하루에 4,300원 식비잖아요. 그럼 끼니당 2천원으로?
<Seony> 알뜰하시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 학교 급식이 2처넌 ~ 3처넌 사이라서
<yemharc> 으엌ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 교내식당 싸네요
<Markers> 되도록 학교 급식 먹을려고 하고 집에선 그냥 밥 해먹는....
<Seony> 학교급식으로만 생활하시다니... 대단하네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 해먹는게 확실히 싸죠
<Markers> 문제는 주말만 되면 피자나 보쌈이나 그런거 막 지른다는거죠 -ㅁ- 그래서 전 많이 쓴줄 알았는데;;;
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그리 따지면 전 식비 < 술값인데요 OTL
<Markers> 전 이제껏 엄청 많이 쓴다고 생각했는데;;;
<Markers> 전엔 한달에 식비가 10마넌도 안 나왔던 걸로 기억했는데 요 근래에 가계부 쓰면서 따져보니 식비가 ….;
<Markers> yemharc님 토욜 나눔 모임 어땟나요
<Markers> 점심 먹고 오겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 후.. 월요일이라서 바빠서 못보았습니다.
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 점심 맛있게 드세요...
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 토욜에 무리해서 갈걸 그랬네요
<Markers> 영어 관련해서 발표가 있었네 ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 전 토욜에 약하나 먹고 훅 감 -.-
<Markers> 토욜에 장소 변경 된건지도 모르고 상암 갔다가 -_-....
<Markers> 에잇 하면서 안 갔는데
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 페북보니 사람들이 가득 찼던데요.
<Markers> 헐.
<Markers> 2월달은 jco 열리는 날이랑 겹치네;
<JSTae76> #nowPlaying "JSTae76 - 안녕하세요"
<Markers> ST2 사용하실때 컴파일 다들 어떻게 하시나요?
<DarkCircle> ST2가 무엇인가요 ?_?
<JSTae76> Markers, Tools > Build
<yemharc> sublime text
<JSTae76> DarkCircle, Sublime Text 2
<DarkCircle> 아 ..
<JSTae76> yemharc, 결국 Redmine은 포기했어요..크크
<JSTae76> yemharc, IDC Center에서 직접 설치해도 안되네요;;
<DarkCircle> yemharc, JSTae76 / 찢찢뽕 =3
<Markers> ST2에 컴파일까지 포함되어있는건가요?
<JSTae76> Markers, 그건 모르겠는데 컴파일은 잘 되요
<Markers> 응...?
<yemharc> 포함된건 아니고
<Markers> 된다는건 사용한다는 뜻인데
<JSTae76> 그럼 외부 컴파일러를 사용하는가보비니다
<yemharc> 빌드설정에서 컴파일러랑 디버거 설정해야됩니다
<JSTae76> 그럼 외부 컴파일러를 사용하는가봅니다
<Markers> 음 다들 어떤거 쓰세요?
<yemharc> llvm, lldb
<JSTae76> 참고; Mac에서 사용할때는 자동으로 설정하는건지 그냥 Build 눌러도 잘 됩니다
<yemharc> (...)
<JSTae76> 전 gcc..
<yemharc> C컴파일러는 윈도빼고 나머지는 기본으로 잡혀요
<JSTae76> 아..맨날 C만 해서 몰랐네요ㅌㅌㅋ
<yemharc> 툴->빌드시스템 가보면
<yemharc> 몇가지 기본 프리셋이 잡혀있어요
<yemharc> 거기서 추가하려면 New Build system
<Markers> 어제 하도 갑갑해서 집에 우분투 밀고 다시 윈도우 설치한 다음에 듀얼부팅으로 쓸려고 아직 작업 남아있었는데
<Markers> 비주얼 스튜디오는 무거운거 같아보여서 안쓰고 머 쓸까 고민하다가 ST2 기억이 나서 써볼려고 했는데 컴파일 어떻게 하는지 몰라서 -_-...
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요 :)
<Markers> 윈도우에서 gcc 설치할려면 시그윈 써야되었던가요?
<yemharc> 윈도에서 할거면 VS밖에 없죠
<JSTae76> Markers, MinGW
<Seony> Hi
<yemharc> 그게 아니면 mingw같은거 써야하고
<yemharc> Seony: 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 윈도는 솔직, VS 쓸거 아니면 개발OS로는 영.........
<Markers> 흠;;
<Markers> 이클립스에서 c코딩 되었던걸로 기억나는데 이클립스는 컴파일러 어떤거 가져오는거지;
<JSTae76> 이클립스도 MinGW 아닌가요?
<JSTae76> Bloodshed Dev-C++도 MinGW를 사용하고..
<Markers> mingw을 쓰는거 같네요?;;
<Markers> 그냥 윈도우는 게임용으로만 쓸까 =_=
<Markers> 우분투 / 맥 만 쓰다가 다시 윈도우 복귀해보니깐 또 윈도우가 신세계? 처럼 보이던데 ;;
<Markers> ST2 플러그인 설치하는거 어떻게 해야되나요?
<Markers> 패키지 컨트롤 설치하라고 나오는거 같은데 그 이후엔 멀 어떻게 해야되는지 모르겟네요 'ㅅ';;
<Seony> 패키지 컨트롤은 설치했어요?
<Markers> 네 방금 설치했네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 익숙하지 않으니깐 먼가 다르네 ;;;
<Markers> st2 이거 파이선으로 만든거래요?
<Seony> 파이썬이랑 C++
<Seony> 패키지 컨트롤 설치했으면, http://wbond.net/sublime_packages/community 여기에서 패키지 보고 필요한걸 ST2 내에서 설치할 수 있어요
<Markers> 이거 코딩 튜토리얼 같은거 없을려나요 ㅋㅋㅋ 하도 갑갑해서 유투브 보고서 따라한다고 헤멧다가 하긴 했는데
<Seony> 코딩 튜토리얼이라뇨?
<Markers> 누가 그냥 임의로 코딩한거요 ㅋ 간단하게나마 헬로 월드 찍는거라던지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Markers> 이거 설정만 하고 정작 사용은 어떻게 하는지는 =_= 흡사 vi 처음 접했을때의 느낌이랄까;;;;
<Seony> ST2 매뉴얼이라면 ST2 사이트에 있고, 언어의 튜토리얼이라면 언어 사이트에 가면 되겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> vi도 처음에 접했을때 이해 못해서 사용 제대로 하기까지 2달인가 걸렷는데 덜덜..
<DarkCircle> 튜토리얼은 "따라하기" 라는 의미인데 ..
<DarkCircle> "예제"라는 용어가 더 적절할듯 싶
<semosi> hello~ 누가 있을까?
<yemharc> hi~
<semosi> 아 계셨군요
<semosi> ^^6
<Markers> 살아있습니다 ;ㅁ;
<semosi> 그렇군요
<semosi> 한참동안이나 와보지 않아서 안되는 줄 알았는데
<Markers> 12시쯤에 밥 먹었는데 벌써 배고프다니..
<semosi> 리눅스 다른것 셋팅연습해 보면서 혹시나 해서..ㅎㅎㅎ
<semosi> Bodhi Linux 로 들어온 중입니다.
<semosi> 1.0 버젼에서는 셋팅이 잘 됬는데 업그레이드 되었다고 해서 재설치 한 후에는 기억이 나지 않아서 힘드네요..
<semosi> 우분투 12.04 기반이라고 해서 열심히 설치했는데..
<semosi> Seony: 아직도 계시겠죠?
<Markers> 저녘 먹고 오겠습니다 :D
<semosi> 저도 그래야 겠네요..^^;;
<Seony> 금방 가셨네
<samahui_PC> 저녁들 맛있게 드시고
<samahui_PC> 즐겁고 따스한 저녁 시간 되세요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 저녁 먹으러 갑니다~
<Markers> 밥 먹고 왓는데도 배고프네요 =_=
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> HTML에서 문자열이나 이미지를 특정 위치에 위치시키는 방법을 아시나요?
<Seony> div 태그.  엄청 복잡하니까 공부 좀 해야할 듯..
<JSTae76> Seony, 감사합니다 :)
<Markers> 특정위치라고 하시면..?
<JSTae76> Seony, 데본씽크를 오늘 구매해서 사용하고 있는데 진짜 물건이네요 +_+
<JSTae76> Markers, 원하는 위치요
<Seony> 힌트를 좀 더 주자면, <div style="position: ....
<JSTae76> Seony, 감사합니다. 좀 알아봐야겠어요
<Seony> JSTae76: 퍼스널로 샀어요?
<Markers> DOM 알면 쉽게 하실수 있을거라고 생각됩니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 아뇨
<JSTae76> Seony, 누가 퍼스널은 데이터베이스 1개만 생성이 가능하다길래.. 좀 비싸지만 Pro를..
<Seony> 아... 어차피 데이터베이스 여러개 생성할 필요까진 없는데...
<JSTae76> Seony, 그룹 생성이 가능하긴한데 데이터베이스를 여러개 할 필요가 있을것같아서요
<Seony> 암튼 샀으니까 잘 활용해요 ㅎㅎ.  데본씽크 잘쓰면 무지무지 좋다더라구요...
<JSTae76> Seony, 네ㅎㅎ 지금도 너무 만족하고 있어요 :)
<Seony> 데이터베이스를 여러개 하면 안좋은 게, 데본씽크의 장점이 검색인데, 디비를 매번 열어서 검색해야하니까 불편하잖아요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 아하
<Seony> 뭐 각자 활용하기 나름이니... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 암튼, 그쪽관련 소프트웨어에서는 카테고리 킬러로 불리우니까... 실은 저는 데본씽크를 잘 못쓰거든요
<JSTae76> Seony, <div> 태그 여러 해상도에서는 어떤식으로 대응해야하나요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 잘 못쓰더라도 자기가 사용하기에 충분하면 되는거 아닐까요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 해상도가 문제가 아니라, 웹브라우저의 크기에 따라 위치가 바뀌니까... 위에 알려준 태그 위주로 검색해봐요...
<Seony> <div style="position: ....
<JSTae76> Seony, 아..! 그렇군요! 지금 알아보고 코딩에 조금씩 들어갈려구요
<Seony> position에 여러 개의 속성이 있는데, 좀 복잡하기 때문에 공부 많이 해야되요..
<JSTae76> Seony, "http://www.naver.com/Seony"
<JSTae76> Seony, http://www.naver.com/Seony
<JSTae76> Seony, 사실 이런식의 페이지를 구현하려고 할려구요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 소스 열어서 조금조금씩 수정해도 될 것 같지만 그래도 직접 코드해보고싶네요..
<Seony> 그냥 글자랑 검색폼 밖에 없잖아요
<JSTae76> Seony, "NAVER" 로고, 에러 메시지 위치때문에..
<Seony> 아... 이 정도 간단한거면 그냥 table 태그 써서 만들면 되요
<JSTae76> Seony, 아하..그렇군요.. 검색해보고오겠습니다.
<Markers> 그냥 DOM에 대해서 아시면 편하게 하실거 같은데 'ㅅ';;
<JSTae76> Markers, DOM이 더 복잡해보입니다?
<Markers> 자바스크립트가 좀 짜증나서 그렇지 웹 구성하기에는 그냥 코딩이라서..
<Markers> 저희가 보는 문서를 어떻게 배치 혹은 동작시킬거에 대한 내용이라
<JSTae76> Markers, 아하..일단 참고하겠습니다 :) 감사합니다.
<Markers> 지금 어떻게 하면 저걸 로고를 가운데 두냐 머 이런거는 일도 아니라는...;
<JSTae76> Markers, 괜찮은 예제가 없을까요..?
<Cheayuncho> 이번에 사진촬영한것중 350장가량되는데 그중 5장이 코사인 오차로 인한 핀아웃이네요.. 실내 환경에서 열악환 환경에서의 스냅샷이였는지라 천장바운스도 잘먹는상태에서 단렌즈로 F2.3~2.8을 왓다 갓다하면서 촬영한지라.. 코사인 오차가 심해버리네요..
<Cheayuncho> 나머지 15장은 무려... 캐논 보급기의 구라핀덕에...(센서 갯수까지 확인하고 위치 확인해서 조정했는데도....) 15장이 날라갔네요.... 다행이 2장빼곤 완전 잘나온게아니라.
<Cheayuncho> 미련을 버릴수가 있는데... 그놈의 2장은 잘나온구도에 사진이였는데.. 버리게 생겼네유... 엉엉.
<Markers> JSTae76    http://www.ddandongne.com/xe/book_board_interactive_source2
<Markers> 여기에서 나오는 자바스크립트 DOM이 도움이 될지는 모르겟지만
<JSTae76> Markers, 감사합니다 :)
<Markers> 보면서 코딩하기엔 아마 도움이 되지 않을까 싶습니다. 근데 이거 책이 있어야 어느정도 이해를 하게 되서...
<Markers> 그냥 검색으로 찾아보심이 더 나을수도 있어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그냥 테이블로 대충 짜도 되는 수준을, 왠 DOM에 자바스크립트까지...
<Seony> 닭 잡을 때는 그냥 닭잡는 칼 쓰면 되는 거에요..
<Markers> 웹은 저거까지만 딱 알아도 어느정도 감이 오더라구요.
<Markers> 요리까지는 해줘야 닭 잡는 의미가 있지 않을까요 ?ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 자바스크립트 하나도 모르는 상태로 몇년동안 웹사이트 만들어왔는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Cheayuncho> 동감(2)
<Markers> Seony님 하와이에서 컴퓨터 전공 하신거죠?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 거기는 컴퓨터 구조를 언제 배우나요 ''?;
<Seony> 음... 컴퓨터 구조라면 하드웨어 같은거 의미하는 거에요?
<Seony> 그런거라면... 한국으로 치자면 1학년 시절부터 시작하죠...
<Markers> 음.
<Seony> 정확히 말하자면, 저는 컴퓨터를 전공한 게 아니라 전산학을 전공한 거에요
<JSTae76> Seony, <table width="700" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<JSTae76> Seony, 여기서 width는 정확이 어떤 역활을 하게되나요?
<Seony> 가로 길이
<Markers> 저희학교에서는 computer architecture 영어가 맞나 모르겟지만 전자회로가 어떻게 동작해서 머 이런관련 내용들인건데
<Seony> 전자회로라면... 컴퓨터 공학 쪽에 가까운데요
<JSTae76> Seony, 아..혹시 이게 테이블을 만들고 테두리 모양을 없애고 그 안에서 하는건가요?
<Markers> 테이블 자체의 가로 길이 같은데요 저 태그안의 속성이 저거면
<Seony> 제가 생각한 컴퓨터 구조라면, 씨퓨, 램, 하드 이런거...
<Seony> JSTae76: 테두리 선을 없애는 건 맞아요.
<Markers> 음… pipeline cache vm harzard 머 이런 내용 나오는거면 어떤건가요?
<Seony> 근데 여기서 테이블 태그 속성 하나하나를 일일히 다 물어볼 생각하지 말고, 구글링 해봐요. 한 2분만 봐도 금방 이해할 수 있을만큼 쉬운 거에요..
<JSTae76> Seony, 역시..
<Seony> Markers: 음... 그 정도에 해당하는 과목은 전산학에서는 안다루잖아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 네..알겠습니다
<Markers> 흠.. 우리과가 이상한건가 @_@;;
<Seony> Markers: 컴퓨터 공학과 아니에요?
<Markers> 대략 하드웨어쪽에 치우친 과목이긴한데 그래도 전산학한다고 컴퓨터에서 무슨일이 실제 일어나는지에 대한 과목이라고 막 배우기는 하는데;
<Markers> 컴퓨터 과학 내지는 공학과 입니다. ;ㅁ; 중간에 바뀌긴 했는데 커리큘럼은 크게 변하지 않았으니;
<Seony> 음... 졸업하기 바로 한학기 전에, 컴퓨터 구조에 대해서 배우긴 했는데, 파이프라인이 몇개있고 뭐 그런 정도만...
<Markers> 초반에 배우는건 먼가요 ?
<Seony> 레이저 프린터기 동작 원리라던가 하는 하드웨어에 대한 건 배우긴 했는데, 졸업하기 바로 전학기에 했어요
<Seony> 초반에 배우는건, 램이 뭐고 씨퓨가 뭐고 하드가 뭐고 하는 정도..
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 그냥 개론 정도에 해당하는 과목이군요
<Markers> 외국은 대략 고학년때 배우는거구나..;
<JSTae76> Markers, 한국은 1학년에서 2학년때 배우지않아요?
<Markers> 저희학교는 2학년때 배우는거긴한데
<Markers> 제가 공부를 못해서 아직도 이해를 못해서 다시 볼려구요 -_-;
<Markers> 혹시나 외국도 비슷한가 싶어서 여쭈어본거...;
<JSTae76> 저가 희망하는 대학교에 다니는 형에게 물어보니 1학년때는 기초과정 (학과 관련없음), 2학년부터 시 컴퓨터를 공부하기 시작한다고 하더군요
<Seony> 1학년 때 하던 2학년 때 하던 그게 중요한 게 아니라, 막상 대학 가면 교수님이 가르치는 건 별로 없고, 결국 혼자 해야한다는 점...
<Markers> 학교마다 다르겟지만 1학년때는 학교에서 생각하는 교양에 해당하는 과목들을 과마다 다르게 공부하구요. 2학년때부터가 각 과에 맞게 교과목이 잡혀져있죠 보통 'ㅅ'
<Markers> Seony님 말씀이 맞는듯...;
<Seony> 미국이나 한국이나, 결국 학생이 알아서 해야하는건 다 똑같은 거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 이게 우리나라의 교육 문제인거 같기는 한데 고딩때까지 무언가 찾아서 공부한다는 개념이 없고 주워먹다 보니 ;;; 대학년 4학년때쯤 되어서야 깨닫게 되더라구요… 물론 제가 그쪽으로 생각을 못한것도 문제인거 같지만 ;;
<JSTae76> Seony, 대학갔다고 숟가락에 밥 얹여서 열린 입에 숟가락 넣어주는건 아니닌깐요ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JSTae76: 그 정도가 아니라, 아예 가르치는게 없다고 느낄 거에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 헉..그정도인가요?
<Markers> 그냥 그 주제에 맞는 키워드만 냅다 던져주는 정도..?
<Seony> 잘 생각해보면, 책에 나오는 단어 몇개 설명해주고 숙제만 냅다 주는... ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 외국은 어떤지는 모르겟지만 국내는 그냥 몇십년 전에 정해져 있는 자료가지고 키워드만 냅다 던져주는 정도라는 :ㅇ
<Markers> 정작 알려주는건 그 과목 TA가 알려주고 =_=;; 물론 친해져야 알려준다는 조건이 있지만;;
<Seony> 미국도 마찬가지에요. 스탠포드 강의 봐도 거기도 똑같고...
<JSTae76> Markers, TA가 뭔가요?
<Markers> 우리나라말로는 조교라고 하죠
<Markers> Teaching assistant 엿나 영어로 ;;;
<JSTae76> Markers, 아..그렇군요
<Seony> 네. RA는 연구 조교
<JSTae76> Markers, 선생님을 도와주는자? 뭐 이런식으로 번역되네요
<Seony> JSTae76: 교수 대신 강의 뛰는 사람이에요
<Markers> 음 외국은 아예 강의를 해주나요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 그렇군요
<Seony> Markers: 여기도 마찬가지에요. 해주는 사람이 있는가하면, 날로 먹는 사람도 있고...
<Markers> 저번학기때 TA 비슷하게 수업 청강 겸 겸사겸사 했었는데
<Cheayuncho> 음.... 저녁도 먹었고... 다시 사진후보정작업하로..
<Markers> 이게 숙제나 모르는 부분에 대해서는 저한테만 거의 물어보니깐
<Markers> 짜증 조금 나면서도 공부가 되더라구요 =_=;
<Markers> 나도 모르는 내용을 후배님들이 질문을 하다니!!!! 헐 어떻게 대답해야되지?! 하면서 찾게되고;;
<Markers> 외국은 대체로 잘 가르쳐주지 않나요? 그 스탠포드 대학 공개 강의엿나 동영상 언제 한번 본적이 잇엇던거 같은데 대략적인 맥락은 잡아주는거 같던데
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 원래 가르치려면 자기도 공부해야되요...
<Seony> 그러니까 그게, 미국도 사람마다 다 다르다니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정말 날로 먹는 교수들도 많고,
<Markers> 그렇군요 'ㅁ'
<Seony> 딱 봐도 실력없는 교수들도 있고..
<Markers> 그래도 영어라서 자료는 참 많을거 같은데 =ㅅ= 약간 부러운..
<Markers> 그 외국에 인기 교수 막 이런거 있지 않나요?
<Markers> 그런거 엄청 심하다고 들엇는데
<Seony> 성적 잘 주는 교수요 ㅋㅋ
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 잘 가르친다고 소문나면 인기있는 건 당연하지만, 학생 입장에서는 쉽고 성적 잘주는 교수가 인기가 많을 수밖에 없겠쬬 ㅋ
<Markers> 인기교수가 성적 잘 주는 교수?! ㄸㄸㄸ 막 신문이나 다큐먼터리 보면 어떤 교수 강의는 같은 교수나 대학원생들도 보러 오고 그런다던데
<Seony> Markers: 이 얘기 들어봤는지 모르겠는데, 원래 미국 사립대학들은 성적 잘 주기로 유명하거든요.  스탠포드에서는 성적을 너무 후하게 줘서, 주변 대학들이 컴플레인 할 정도에요...
<Markers> 성적을 잘줘요??
<Markers> 헐..
<Seony> 왜 잘주는지 이해 되요?
<Markers> 교수님들 얘기로는 학점따기 엄청 힘들다고 들엇느넫 외국이
<Seony> 사립이잖아요. 학생이 많이 입학해야 학교가 돈을 벌기 때문에, 잘해줘야하거든요.
<Seony> 사립은 교직원들도 완전 친절 ㅋ
<Markers> ;;
<Seony> 근데, 여태껏 얘기했지만, 교수든 학생이든 결국 사람마다 다 달라요.
<Markers> 그래도 세계 명문대라고 알려진곳에서도 그러는..?
<Seony> 제 얘기만으로 일반화하면 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 명문대든 하와이 섬구석에 박힌 대학이든, ratemyprofessor 가서 평점 보면 다 똑같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 일반화는 아니지만 그래도 제가 교수님들께 듣기로는 언어적인 문제를 떠나서 학점 딸려고 하면 거의 한학기마다 죽을 심정으로 해야 a+ 받는다고 그냥 적당히 하면 c 나 d 라고 하면서 엄청 겁주셧는데 우리나라는 안되 이러면서 =_=;
<JSTae76> Seony, 114.207.113.169/Error.html
<JSTae76> Seony, 두번째 라인은 왜 저 멀리 갔을까요ㅠㅠ?
<Markers> 중앙에 위치되어있던데
<JSTae76> Markers, 첫 라인이랑 두번째 라인이랑 같은 라인이에요ㅍㅍ
<Markers> 의도한게 먼데요?
<Seony> JSTae76: 일단, td나 tr 바깥에서는 br이 안먹히고, 이럴 때는 border=1을 주는 거에요
<JSTae76> Markers, 일단 둘은 같아보여야죠
<Seony> 그래야 모양이 어떻게 생겨먹었는지 알지..
<Markers> 사파리에서는 소스보기를 어떻게 하는거지 -_-;
<Seony> Markers: 그게, 죽을 심정으로 공부해야하는 이유가, 기본적인 숙제나 학습진도의 난이도 자체가 장난이 아닌 거에요
<Seony> 예를 들면,
<JSTae76> Seony, 테이블에 border=1 되는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 저희 학교에서 모바일 프로그래밍 클래스 할 때, 한 학기 내내 계산기 앱 만드는거만 붙잡고 했는데,
<Seony> 스탠포드에서는 계산기 앱 제작은 3주만에 끝내버린다는 거죠
<Seony> JSTae76: 네.
<JSTae76> Seony, 그런데도 안되네요..흠ㅜㅜ
<Seony> JSTae76: 일단 border에 1부터 주라니깐요
<Markers> JSTae76 기본적으로 태그는 열고 닫고를 반드시 해줘야됩니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 테이블이 생기네요.. 좀 더 알아보겠습니다 :)
<Markers> 음...
<JSTae76> Seony, 아.. 서버에서는 안 변경했었어요;;
<Markers> 보통 다들 그렇게 하지 않나요?;; 한학기라고 해봣자 3개월정도일텐데
<Markers> 1개월정도 되는 시간에 프로젝트라던지 무슨 과제물 크지막한거 끝내라고 하지 않나요 =ㅁ=;;;
<Seony> JSTae76: 코드를 보니까, cellpadding에 따옴표를 잘못 썼네요
<Markers> 그냥 숙제는 한주에 다 끝내는거고;;
<JSTae76> Seony, 아아..그러네요..아;;
<Markers> 우리학교 빡신 학교엿나?!;;;
<Markers> 허얼 =ㅅ=;
<Seony> Markers: ㅎㅎ 그러니까 제 말은 그런 형식이 중요한 게 아니고, 소위 명문대라고 하는 곳에서는 난이도부터가 일반 대학이랑 틀리단 얘기에요
<JSTae76> 테이블이 생겼네요..
<JSTae76> 흐음..
<Markers> 그렇군요
<Markers> 벌써 8시네...;
<Markers> 오늘 머 한것도 없는데 시간이 훅 가버리네요 ㅡㅡ
<Markers> Seony님은 공부를 어떤식으로 하시나요? 스케줄 어떻게 잡는지 궁금해요.
<Seony> 음... 실은 공부 잘 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 공부하는거 너무 싫어해서..
<Markers> 그건 머 다 마찬가지 아닐까요;
<Markers> 저도 진짜 공부하는 시간 해봐야 3시간도 채 안되는거 같은데
<Markers> 스케줄을 잘 못해서;;
<Markers> 특히 검색 때리다보면 광고에 눈이 많이가서 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 음... 저도 스케쥴링은 잘 못해요. 그냥 밤 새죠
<Markers> ...
<Seony> 대신, "진짜 공부"를 해야할 때는 나름대로의 룰을 지켜요
<Markers> 어떻게..?
<Seony> 저도 검색하다보면 뉴스기사에 눈이 많이 가기 때문에, 일단 공부할 때는 컴퓨터를 끄고,
<Seony> 음악 들으면서 공부한다는 건, 진짜 말도 안되는 거구요...
<Seony> 저는 한국에서 직장 다닐 때, 자격증 공부할 때도 음악 들으면서 공부했는데,
<Seony> 유학오고나서 그걸 깨달았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그리고, 책을 읽을 때는 반드시 소리를 내서 읽어요
<Markers> 오호.
<Markers> 그렇게 하는 이유가있나요?
<Seony> 소리를 내냐 안내냐는 정말 엄청난 차이가 있는데요,
<Seony> 소리를 내서 읽으면 자연스럽게 책의 내용에 "초집중"하게 되요
<Markers> 보통 소리 내서 읽으면 읽는 속도가 느리게 되던데
<Seony> 느리지만 초집중하게 되죠
<Seony> 눈으로 빨리 읽어서 나중에 하나도 생각 안나는 것보단 훨씬 낫더라구요...
<Markers> 음 그럼 코딩 같은거 할때는 어떻게 하세요?
<Seony> 코딩할 때는, 음... 저도 이 버릇 고친지 얼마 안됐는데요,
<Seony> 저는 나름 머리로 다 해결할 수 있다고 생각해서,
<Seony> 왠만하면 종이에 쓰거나 하는거 별로 안좋아했꺼든요.
<Seony> 무조건 컴퓨터에다 필기하고, 메모하고 그랬는데,
<Seony> 나중에 뒤늦게 깨달았어요..
<razGon_web> 종이를 벗어날 순 없죠.
<Seony> 코딩하기 전에, 코딩할 내용에 대해서 연습장 펼쳐놓고 그걸 나름 체계적으로 정리하면서 직접 써요
<Seony> 네.  알고리듬이든 뭐든간에, 코딩할 프로그램의 구조를 종이에다 적어서 정리를 하고,
<Seony> 그걸 바탕으로 코딩을 해요.
<Markers> 일종의 손 코딩이네요
<Seony> 네. 근데 이게 엄청난 효과가 있더라구요
<razGon_web> 너무나 직관적이기 때문에.. 그게 다른 나머지 결점을 막아버리죠.
<JSTae76> 전 이만 가보겠습니다 :)
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요
<Seony> Bye~
<razGon_web> 성태군 갑자기..
<Seony> 만약 손으로 적어서 실제 코딩에 들어갔는데, 이게 작동이 안된다? 그러면 plan b로 가는거죠
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 이러다보면 정리가 되요
<Markers> 음.
<Cheayuncho> 저는 요즈음  코딩전에 타블렛으로 PC에 직접 필기를 하면서 쓰고있어요.
<Seony> 이걸 종이에 안적고 머리 속에서만 해결하려고 하면, 너무 복잡해서 정리가 안되는 거죠
<Markers> 제가 지금 공부하는 방법은 일정양을 정해서 몇가지 과목을 하루에 일정분량씩 하는씩인데
<Cheayuncho> 구조설계나 다 그림으로 그리는데 그때 타블렛만큼 좋은게없어요.. 제 글씨라던가 그림이 날라다니기에..
<Markers> 문제는 코딩이나 언어적인 문제에 들어가면
<Markers> 모르거나 에러가 수도없이 발생해서 하루종일 잡아 먹더라구요 =_=
<Seony> 전에 알고리듬 클래스에서 좌표 100개에 대한 크루스칼/프림 알고리듬 짜는데, 공책 정리가 엄청 도움됐거든요..
<Seony> 음... 좀 규모가 큰 코드를 짤 때는, 일단 제일 "기본"만 작동되는걸 만들고 차례로 살을 붙이죠... 다들 그렇게 하지 않나요?
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> 제가 아직 그런 규모 있는 프로젝트는 안해봤는데
<Markers> 대략 해본거라곤 예제(?) 같은 것들 혹은 알고리즘 이용해서 증명 하는 문제들
<Seony> 아뇨 뭐 저도 규모있는걸 얘기하는 건 아니구요, 라인 300줄짜리를 짠다고 치더라도...
<Markers> 이런거만 해보고 =_= 실제로 쓰는 프로그램이나 그런걸 해보지는 않았는데 그런거를 시도하면 산으로 가더라구요;
<Seony> 그야말로 딱 수업에 관련된 내용에 대해서만 코딩을 해본거군요
<Markers> 그렇죠
<Markers> 그게 고학년이 되면서 남들 다 하고 자기네가 하고 싶어 하는 프로젝트를 하는데
<Seony> 음... 프로그래밍은 많이 해봐야 느는데...
<Markers> 어떤것이 필요하다 하면 무언가를 배워서 바로 써 먹는데
<Markers> 저는 그 무언가를 배우는 속도가 너무 느리거나 따라가지를 못해서 산으로 가요 =_=
<Seony> 일단, 프로그래머로 나갈거냐 다른 분야로 나갈거냐부터 정해야할 듯 싶네요. 그리고나서 자기 주력스킬을 하나 만들면 좋을듯..
<Markers> 그거는 이미 프로그래머로
<Markers> 결정을 했어요 ;ㅁ;
<Seony> 아... 그러면, 주력 언어를 하나 파고들어야겠네요
<Markers> 문제는 그런 책들만 줄줄 읽기는 했는데 정작 코딩을 못한다는게 문제;;
<Seony> 그건, 책을 읽기만 하고 실습은 안해서 그래요
<Markers> 그나마 제 위에 박사님이 자바 귀신이라 자바 배울려고는 하고는 있는데 객체지향적인 생각을 못 가져서 그런지
<Markers> 코딩 짠거보면 그냥 함수 하나에 줄줄줄줄 적어놓은게 대부분이라서 ㅡㅡ;;
<Markers> 그래서 지금 석사 과정 신청하면서 다시 학부때 배웠던 과목들 다 들쳐보고 잇어요'';;
<Seony> 음... 저는 뭐 워낙 코딩을 못해서... 제가 할 말은 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래서 저는 석사는 전산학 안할려구요 ㅋ
<Markers> 제가 생각하기엔 요리하나 저리하나 돌아만 가면 된거라고 생각은 하지만 효율성에서는 완전 극과 극이라 ;;
<Seony> MBA나 금융을 할까...
<Markers> MBA 엄청 힘들지 않나요?
<Seony> 알고리듬이랑 자료구조 파고드는 것보단 쉬워보이는데요 ㅋ
<Markers> 제 기억으로는 MBA 과정 밟을려면 조건부터가 무슨 사장 경험을 해보거나 그런것들이 있어야된다고 들었는데 'ㅅ'
<Markers> 덜덜..
<Seony> 명문대면 그렇겠죠?
<Seony> 저는 명문대 갈 돈은 없어서...
<Markers> 'ㅁ';
<Markers> 근데 외국도
<Seony> 집 팔아도 명문대 학비 1년치도 못만들어요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 대학에 같은 대학원으로 가면 할인해준다던지 그런거 있나요 =ㅁ=
<Seony> 아뇨
<Markers> 그렇군요;
<Markers> 여기가 좋은 곳이었군;
<Markers> 저희학교는 대학원생 과정 밟으니깐 요리조리 장학금 다 받아내서 돈 한푼 안들이게 한던데;
<Markers> Seony님 아무튼 감사해요 상담 해주셔서 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 별말씀을... 상담이라뇨 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제가 상담해드릴 상대가 안되는데..
<Markers> 다른사람들은 어떻게 하나 정말 몰라가지구;
<Seony> 사실, 결국 따지고보면 결국 "경험"이 필요한 거에요...
<Seony> 그리고 그 경험을 쌓기위해서는 이것저것 많이 해봐야하고..
<Seony> 시간 투자를 많이 해야죠
<Markers> 혹시 주력 언어가 ?
<Seony> 저는 서버/네트워크 관리자가 되고싶고 이미 그쪽으로 취업을 했으니 주력언어라고 하기에는 좀 그렇지만...
<Seony> 그래도 PHP를 제일 잘 다루긴 하네요.
<Seony> 파이썬은 좋아하니까 시간 되면 계속 해보고 싶고... 자바는 아주 기초적인 수준만 가능하고...
<Seony> 자바스크립트는 재밌어서 이것도 시간 나면 좀 해보고 싶고..
<Markers> 보통 서버 관리나 운영 같은거 할려면 c언어를 주력으로 하던가요? 리눅스랑 커널 많이 알아야되는거 같기도 하고 =_=
<Seony> 서버/네트워크 관리는 프로그래밍보다 네트워킹을 많이 알아야되요
<Markers> 흔히 말하는 ccna 자격증은 따야 되는건가요?
<razGon_web> 깊이 동감.  바리스타랑. 커피머신 엔지니어링과 다르듯이요.
<Seony> 제 상사 보니까, 커널이고 명령어고 그딴거는 거의 관심없어하더라구요...
<Seony> 자격증을 따야하는건 아니지만, 그 자격증에 준하는 지식이 잇어야겠죠
<Markers> 흠;
<Markers> 네트워크는 정말 어렵던데
<Markers> 먼가 핵심을 집는 내용이라던지 그런거만 알아도 좋을텐데 =_=
<Seony> 어려워요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저도 1500페이지짜리 책 사서 보는 중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<Markers> 혹시 책 제목이?
<razGon_web> 그게 네트워크는 사고가 서양인 중심으로 되어 있어서 힘들어요.
<Seony> TCP/IP 핵심가이드인가...
<Seony> razGon_web, 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 솔직히 이거랑 이거나 실지로는 같이 공유되고 그런건데. 그걸 굳이 나눠 놓았죠.
<Markers> 국내 서적인가요? 외국서저거?
<Markers> 외국서적?
<razGon_web> 단, 큰 자료나 거대한 부분에 그대로 이 시스템대로 가면되죠.
<Seony> Markers: 외국책을 번역한 거에요.
<Markers> http://www.kyobobook.co.kr/product/detailViewKor.laf?mallGb=KOR&ejkGb=KOR&linkClass=330907&barcode=9788989975908
<Markers> 이책이 맞나요 =_=
<Markers> 전혀 다른것일려나
<Seony> 맞아요
<Markers> http://book.naver.com/bookdb/book_detail.nhn?bid=1825440
<Markers> 이책이 원서라고 하는군요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 저도 참고해야겟습니다
<popeye92> 제가 전직 서버/네트워크 관리자입니다.
<Markers> 오 'ㅁ'
<popeye92> 쉘스크립트도 잘 하셔야 하죠
<Markers> 그 외에 다른건 없나요?
<popeye92> h/w 도 알아야하고, application 도 좀 알면 좋죠
<popeye92> 네트워크 알려면 프로토콜도 알아야 하고, 시스템 알려면 운영체제도 알아야 하고
<popeye92> 트러블 슈팅하려면 알아야 하는게 너무 많아서 힘든 직종인거 같아요
<popeye92> 물론 아웃소싱 업체에 맡기면 몸은 편하겠지만..
<Seony> 네... 스트레스가 많은 직업이라고 하더라구요.
<Seony> 근데 그러고보면, 컴퓨터 관련 직종들은 다 그런거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<popeye92> 서버/네트워크를 잘 모르는 개발자나 기획자에게 설명도 잘 해줘야 하구요
<Seony> 이만 자러갑니다. 낼 보 이ㅛ
<popeye92> 좋은 꿈 꾸세요
<autowiz2012> ip v6 공부해야하는데 잘 안되네요...
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<razGon_web> 집에서 뵙겠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요
<samahui_PC> 리하이요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 집에 잘 들어가셨군요.
<razgon_ppmt> samahui_PC, 오늘도 야근이세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 흐ㅡ. 힘드시겠군요
<samahui_PC> 야근하면서 티비보고 있습니다.
<samahui_PC> dmb로 안녕하세요. 라는 프로를 보는데 재미있군요 ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 저보다 팀원들이 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ;; 팀장 잘못 만나서 매일매일 야근의 연속이니...
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui_PC> DMB보면서 일하니 집중이 안되네요.
<JSTae76> samahui_PC, 당연하죠ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요 라는 프로가 재미있네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 일에 집중해야 겠어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<JSTae76> samahui_PC, ㅎㅎ그거 너무 재밌어요
<samahui_PC> 네 너무 재미있네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 그래도 그만보고 이제 일해야 겠네요  ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> samahui_PC, :)
<samahui_PC> JSTae76: 좋은 밤 되세요 ^^
<JSTae76> samahui_PC, 사마후이님도요ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> samahui_PC, 좋은밤되세요.
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 아직도 방학중인가요?
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 네 :)
<razgon_ppmt> ^^ 부럽습니다.
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, ㅎㅎ자유롭게 공부하고싶은걸 배울수있는 때라서 좋습니다^^
<JSTae76> 가끔 SNS에서 razgon_ppmt님이라 Markers님, Seony님, yemharc님과 잠시 이야기하거나 할 때 존댓말을 쓰시니 어색하네요..
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 뭐가 힘드세요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎ그러지마세요..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 저때 배우는게 쭉쭉 받아지는 그때가 좋죠.ㅎ
<JSTae76> sungyo, 우워우어우어우어워우어우어웡웡ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> sungyo, 안녕하세요 :)
<sungyo> 워워~
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 예 오랜만이에요.
<sungyo> razgon_ppmt, 선생님?
<razgon_ppmt> sungyo, 안녕하세요/>?
<sungyo> 전화번호좀 쪽지로 좀 넣어주실수 있으신가요~>
<razgon_ppmt> 잠시 서핑중입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 옙
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, sungyo: 여기서는 IRC 규칙이 있지만 SNS에서는 그냥 편하게 부르시면됩니다 :)
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 오키 JSTae76 군.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 좋아요 :)
<razgon_ppmt> 중2병이라도 사랑하고 싶어 음악 좋던데.
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋ
<JSTae76> zzzz
<razgon_ppmt> 주제가가 제가 좋아하는 스타일.
<razgon_ppmt> 밝은 느낌의 일렉.ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 알 이즈 웰 봤는데 흠..역시 좋은 영화이네요 :)
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 멋진 영화죠.ㅋ
<sungyo> 알이즈웰이 영화군요.ㅡㅡa
<razgon_ppmt> three idiots
<razgon_ppmt> 입니다.
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 아..맞네
<sungyo> 세 얼간이들?
<razgon_ppmt> 알이즈웰은 주제가.ㅋ
<sungyo> 아.
<JSTae76> 세 얼간이들..ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 갑자기 네이버 웹툰에 '선천적 얼간이들(natural born idiots)'라는 웹툰이 생각나는데요,
<razgon_ppmt> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 사실 영어제목을 보면 저 번역보다는....'타고난 병신들'이라는 제목이 더 잘 어울릴꺼 같더라구요~
<razgon_ppmt> 인도영화인데 재미있어요.ㅎ
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<razgon_ppmt> 늦은밤하이요
<JSTae76> ahoops, 안녕하세요~
<JSTae76> 큰일났습니다..!
<ahoops> razgon_ppmt, JSTae76 꾸벅~
<JSTae76> 저도 꾸벅..ㅎ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<sungyo> JST* what'up
<ahoops> JSTae76, 문제가 뭐에요~
<ahoops> sungyo, 낼름
<JSTae76> sungyo, ahoops: 피곤합니다..
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 자삼.ㅋ
<ahoops> 저런..
<razgon_ppmt> 나도 점점 피곤.
<razgon_ppmt> 살좀 붙으셨어요?
<ahoops> 피곤하시다니 아흑
<razgon_ppmt> ahoops, 아니면 한국에 나오시죠.ㅋ
<ahoops> 저..요즘
<ahoops> 끝없는 폭주때문에..힘듭니다
<JSTae76> 폭주...ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> 진정한 비만이란..
<razgon_ppmt> 헉..큐ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 비만의 상징..은 JSTae76!
<ahoops> 요 한주에 맥주 3박스 넘게 마신거같은데요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 칵테일등등은 별도구요 ㅡㅡ;
<JSTae76dev> 헐ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 생수먹어본 기억이 거의 없네요. 전부 맥주만 먹어서요 ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76dev> JSTae76에서 JSTae76dev로 닉네임변경!
<JSTae76dev> JSTae76dev@icloud.com / JSTae76dev@gmail.com / JSTae76dev@codelifedev.com
<JSTae76dev> 맥주..음음..마시고싶어요
<ahoops> 저도 문제있습니다.
<JSTae76dev> 왠지 맛있을것같아요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> ahoops, 무슨 문제이신가요?
<ahoops> 어려운문제에요.
<ahoops> 예를 들어서요.
<ahoops> 아이콘 아시죠?
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ;
<JSTae76dev> 네;;
<ahoops> 아이콘을 확대를 하면요
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> 그림판에서 완전 크게 확대를 하면
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> 1픽셀이 완전 커보이자나요.
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> 근데 음
<ahoops> 그걸 가만히 생각해보면요.
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> >>>>>>>
<ahoops> 이렇게 가로로 진행을 하게되면
<ahoops> 픽셀값을 읽어들인다고 하면요.
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> 바탕화면과 틀린 색깔을 만나겠죠?
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> 2가지색으로 조합된 아이콘이였다면 그렇겠죠?
<ahoops> 그리고 >>> 더 가다 보면 만날수도 있고 안만날수도있죠?
<JSTae76dev> 네
<ahoops> 물론 해당 가로라인에서는 한번도 안만날수도 있고 여러번 만날수도있구요.
<ahoops> 암튼 음
<ahoops> 이런식으로 세로픽셀만큼 루프를 돌아서
<ahoops> 만난지점과 헤어진지점을 빼낼수는 있을거에요.
<ahoops> 여기서 문제에요.
<ahoops> 아이콘은 아주 작은 데이터, 즉 픽셀이 몇개 안되는데요.
<ahoops> 제가 지금 1.6억 픽셀짜리를 만났어요.
<JSTae76dev> 헐ㅋ
<ahoops> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그리고 이걸 음.
<ahoops> 데이터베이스에 때려박어야하는 상황이구요
<ahoops> 물론 다시 그 정보를 읽어내서
<ahoops> 원본을 그려낼수있어야하구요.
<ahoops> 제일 무식한 방법은 1픽셀당 바탕색이냐 아니냐하는 정보를 때려박으면 세상이 편안한데
<ahoops> 1.6억픽셀이다보니 음..
<ahoops> 이걸 좀더 작은 데이터로 표현했으면 하는게 고민이에요
<ahoops> JSTae76dev, 어떻게 처리하는게 좋을까요?
<ahoops> 여기서 문제는..어떤식으로든 저장해도 상관은 없는데
<JSTae76dev> 음..잘 모르겠어요ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 핵심은 아주빠르게..
<ahoops> 임의의 한 픽셀이 바탕색이냐 아니냐를 판단해낼수있어야해요.
<ahoops> 1.6억 레코드의 x,y좌표가 유니크하니 그냥 그걸 저장하면 간단한데 레코드수가 많다는게 문제에요.
<ahoops> 아아아;;
<ahoops> 역시 더 마셔봐야 풀리는것인가;
<sungyo> 라즈곤님이 가셨습니다.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76dev> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아, 자야하는데
<sungyo> dev는 뭐에요?
<JSTae76dev> development
<sungyo> window?
<sungyo> 음. 선생님 갑자기 운명하신거 같네요.
<sungyo> 옷,
<JSTae76dev> razgon_ppmt, 예!
<razgon_ppmt> ^^;; 죄송. 넷북을 화장실로 가져오다보니..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76dev> zzz
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76dev, 자야 겠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76dev, dev는 뭔지요? 혹시 핸폰?
<JSTae76dev> razgon_ppmt, 안녕히주무세요 :)
<JSTae76dev> razgon_ppmt, 아..그냥 고정닉입니다..ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 아...
<razgon_ppmt> 잘자요.
<JSTae76dev> 네 :)
<sungyo> 헐, 큰일을 치르고 계시는군요.
<razgon_ppmt> ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 굳나잇.
<sungyo> 저도 그만 GG
<sungyo> jst** 자자~ 코더라고 너무 밤을 사모하지 마시고~
<sungyo> 새벽에 코딩하는 즐거움도 한번 맛봐보세요~ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76dev> 저도 이만 :)
<samahui_PC> 오늘도 활기찬 하루 되세요 ^^
<razGon_web> samahui_PC: 야근잘하셨나요?
<samahui_PC> 네 ^^;
<samahui_PC> 잘했습니다. 덕분에 오늘은 일이 좀 여유있을듯 하네요
<razGon_web> 후...
<razGon_web> 저는 피곤이...쿨럭..
<razGon_web> 환자라도 많으면 모르는데. 시장이라서 대목에 접어들어서요.
<JSTae76dev> 안녕하세요
<samahui_PC> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76dev> samahui_PC, 안녕하세요^^
<samahui_PC> razGon_web: 그러고 보니 이제 설까지 2주 남았군요 ^^
<JSTae76dev> Apple iOS 6.1이 출시되었습니다..두둥!
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-29
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 두둥...
<JSTae76dev> ㅠ.ㅠ
<JSTae76dev> 두둥...
<samahui_PC> 두두두두둥
<samahui_PC> 애플 주가 떨어졌더군요.
<JSTae76dev> 네. 맞아요.
<samahui_PC> 그래서... 다음 애플폰에 기대를 조금 해봅니다.
<JSTae76dev> ㅎㅎ..
<samahui_PC> 위기를 벗어나기 위해 총력을 기울려 나올듯해서요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_web> 안될거에요.
<razGon_web> 잡스의 유산은 여기까지.
<razGon_web> 그러기에는 로봇이 사과를 너무 따라 잡았어요
<razGon_web> 생강빵에서 부터 정신차리더니 젤리콩올라가면서 많이 좋아졌습니다.
<razGon_web> 그이전에 아이스크림도 멋졌죠.
<JSTae76dev> 그래도 안드로이드는 단점이 하나있습니다.
<JSTae76dev> 당장 해결할 수 없을지도 모르는..
<samahui_PC> 확실히 애플이 예전만 못하다는건 앱 개발사들을 봐도 알죠.
<samahui_PC> 얼마전까지만해도 IOS용 만들고 안드로이드용 내놨었는데
<samahui_PC> 요즘에는 함께 혹은 안드로이드 만 나오는 경우가 많이지가 있기는 하죠
<JSTae76dev> samahui_PC, 카카오게임 말씀이신가요?
<samahui_PC> 전체적인 개발풍토를 말씀드리는 겁니다
<JSTae76dev> samahui_PC, 그러시군요
<samahui_PC> 슬슬 업무 시작해야겠네요 ㅜㅜ 밤샘한 후 다음날 오전이 가장 힘들어요
<samahui_PC> 뭔가 몽롱하고 무거우면서 답답한느낌이랄까... 머리가 안돌아가는 느낌이죠
<JSTae76dev> samahui_PC, 공감합니다..ㅠㅠ
<samahui_PC> 술보다도 수면부족이 기억력에는 더 악영향을 미치는것 같아요.
<razGon_web> 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 술이나 수면부족이나 향하는 것은.... 잠..ㅎ
<razGon_web> 잠잘려는데 뭔가기억한다는 것은 귀찮은 일이죠
<samahui_PC> ㅜㅜ 밤새고 났더니 오늘 오전 미팅있던것도 까먹고
<samahui_PC> 깜빡해서 당황중입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 나중으로 미루기는 했는데... 언제로 미뤘는지... 것도 기억이 잘... ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 내일인지 금요일인지 ... 가물가물
<samahui_PC> 아무래도 한숨 자고 와야겠어요
<samahui_PC> 이런 정신상태로 일해봐야 아무것도 안되겠네요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<nanun> samuhui/ 풀 주무시고 오세요-
<nanun> 푹
<samahui_PC> nanun: 안녕하세요 ^^ , 네 푹~ 한시간만 자고 오렵니다 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 깊게자면 짧게 자도 피로가 많이 풀린다더라구요. 있따뵈어요 :)
 * Cheayuncho is away: 바빠요~
<nanun> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> razgon/ 안녕하세요 :)
<samahui_PC>  벌써 점심시간이 다가오는군요
<razGon_web> 그러게요.
<razGon_web> 점심시간이 앞으로.
<samahui_PC> 전 점심 먹으러 갑니다 ^^
<samahui_PC> 즐거운 점심 맛있고 푸짐하게 드세요 ^^
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 다들 스마트폰 무엇을 쓰시나요?
<yemharc> 아이폰요
<Markers> 아이폰 괜찮나요 ~_~
<yemharc> 적어도 안드로이드에 돈 쓰는것보단.......
<Markers> ...;
<Markers> 안드로이드가 안 좋은...?;;
<yemharc> 전화가 되는 테크토이가 필요한건지 폰이 필요한건지를 결정하면 추천해드리죠
<Markers> 테크토이,….;
<yemharc> 네 테크토이
<Markers> 글쎄요. 평범하게 전화 기능만 있으면 되기는 한데 요새는 웹으로 이리저리 뒤적거리거나 영상이나 신문 기사 읽기도 해서 -_-
<Markers> 테블릿 같은걸 구매할까도 고민중이긴한데 역시 가격이 ;;
<yemharc> 그냥 단순 웹서핑만 더 하는거면 버스폰 사세요
<yemharc> 그정도 일은 싸고 비싸고 좋고 나쁘고 떠나서 그놈이 그놈이에요
<Markers> 버스폰이 머래요 근데 =_=;
<yemharc> 공짜로 푸는것들요
<yemharc> 대중교통과 같다 하여 버스폰
<yemharc> .........
<yemharc> 요즘 공짜면.....겔2나 그 바로 위 정도던가......
<yemharc> 사실 말이 공짜지 돈이 안나가는건 아니에요
<yemharc> 대신 각종 할인이다 뭐다 해서 거의 안내는거죠
<Markers> 음… 공동 구매해서 싸게 이용하거나 공짜로 이용하는걸 버스폰이라고하는군요;
<yemharc> 공구는 버스랑은 틀려요
<yemharc> 공구는 말 그대로 도매구입으로 싸게 사는거고
<yemharc> 버스폰은 흔히 대리점에 붙어있는 "xx공짜" 이런것들
<Markers> 흠;
<Markers> 지금 쓰고 있는 폰이 테이크 야누스 인데
<Markers> 좀 시간이 되서 그런지 반응속도가 영 =_=
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 별일없이 잘 흘러가는군요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web>  JSTae76 어서오이소!
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 안녕하세요 :)
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 웹 프로그래밍..이거 재밌네요..크크
<razGon_web> 웹프로그래밍?
<razGon_web> 어떤건데?
<JSTae76> 네
<razGon_web> 알려주삼.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 링크~!
<JSTae76> 에..아직 로컬에서 만들고있어서..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 이만..뿅
<samahui_PC> 저녁 식사들 맛나게 즐겁게 하세요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 전 오늘은 이만 퇴근합니다 ^^
<razgon_ppmt> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz2012> 안녕하세요...
<autowiz2012> 회사에서 야근중인 오즈 군 입니다.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세욧
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt,
<razgon_ppmt> JSTae76, 드디어 왔군.ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 나도 방금 화장실에서 부활.ㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> autowiz2012, 허걱..
<razgon_ppmt> 저도 교회야근하고 왔습니다..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 에…? 호장실아닌가요ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 죄송합니다..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2012> 어제는 새벽2시반 퇴근 오늘은 음... 대략 5시에는 퇴근 할 수 있을려나...
<JSTae76> autowiz2012, 항상 야근하시는듯한..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2012> 최근들어 좀 심할정도로 잦네요
<JSTae76> 흐.ㅠㅠ고생이많으십니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 헉, 야근 이야기 하니 갑자기 메인컴이 다운...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 혹시. 파워가 문제인지?
<JSTae76> 전 이만..사라집니다
<autowiz2012> 하이하이
<JSTae76> #nowPlaying "IRC - 돌아와요"
<JSTae76> #nowPlaying "JSTae76 - 안녕하세요"
<razgon_ppmt> 서기2013년 1월29일 11시45분. 파워 사망하셨습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 사망선고함.
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 메인컴 파워 별이지다.
<JSTae76> 애도 >_<
<razgon_ppmt> 역시 그별은 중국별.
<JSTae76> 헐..표정이
<autowiz2012> #nowPlaying "termsrvhack.dll 찾아서 삭제하기"
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 오늘 부트캠프 설정 다 끝내고 남은 공간 22GB보곤 흐뭇해했는데..왠걸 재부팅하고나니깐 남은 공간이 1.8GB..?
<JSTae76> 그래서 뒤져보니 pagefile.sys가 11GB;
<JSTae76> 끓인 물 맛 좋네요..ㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 질문이 전원이 켜지다가 갑자기 툭 하고 꺼지는 건 파워문제죠?
<razgon_ppmt> 마치 느낌이 엔진이 시동걸리기 전으로 가는...
<razgon_ppmt> 이때를 위해 대기한 파워가 있습니다.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 왠만하면 파워가..ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 선 점검해보세요
<razgon_ppmt> 선에는 합선나는거 없습니다.
<JSTae76> 아뇨.. 그 메인 선을 뽑아다가 꼽아보세요
<JSTae76> 저는 그렇게 해결해서
<autowiz2012> 아주 일부를 제외하고 대부분 파워 문제입니다.
<autowiz2012> 켜지다가 꺼지는경우에는 말이지요.
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<razgon_ppmt> 수리중입니다.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> AndroUser, Markers 님?
<razgon_ppmt> 이건 폰으로 연결하는 경우인데.ㅎ
<JSTae76> 오늘은 아얄씨 채널이 조용하네요ㅜㅜ
<AndroUser> razgon: 넥서스 세븐 태블릿에서 아이알씨앱입니다 :) 타이핑을 빨리할순 없지만요
<razgon_ppmt> 후 심장이식술 성공.
<razgon_ppmt> AndroUser, 그래서 저는 쿼티 옵티머스 큐로 많이 쿼티질 했죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 아...
<razgon_ppmt> twinsenx, 안녕하세요? [정식으로]
<twinsenx> 심..심장이식욤;;; 옙 안녕하셔요~
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 파워 갈아 끼웠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 다행히도 예비용 파워가 있어서요.
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 사이즈가 넘작아서. 잘 안맞네요.ㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 근데 출력은 50와트 더나가요.ㅎㅎ
<twinsenx> 아핫;; 저는 잠시 흉부외과 생각을 ㅎ;;;
<JSTae76> ㅜㅜ양쪽 팔이 아프네요
<JSTae76> 옵티머스 Q님의 등장입니다..여러분~
<razGon_OpQ> 오래간만에 접속합니다
<twinsenx> 오홋
<razGon_OpQ> 이게 채팅용으로는 짱입니다.
<razGon_OpQ> 동생의 옵큐투 사고 싶었으나 숫자키배열이 바보라서요
<JSTae76> razGon_OpQ, 요즘 양쪽 팔이 아픈데 좋은 수가 없을라나요..?
<razGon_OpQ> 어떻게아파요?
<razGon_OpQ> 오래간만에 쓰려니 적응안되네요.ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_OpQ, 음..그 뭐라하지
<JSTae76> razGon_OpQ, 팔뚝이 뭉친것처럼 아프네요..
<razgon_ppmt> 팔꿈치 외측이 아픈가요?
<JSTae76> razGon_ppmt, 외측이요?
<razgon_ppmt> 아.. 미안. 엄지쪽의 팔굼치요?
<razgon_ppmt> 아니면 새끼손가락쪽의 팔꿈치요?
<razGon_OpQ> 저는 나갑니다. 다시동면
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 아뇨.. 팔뚝이 아파요..ㅠㅠ
<razgon_ppmt> 팔뚝이라..
<razgon_ppmt> 좀더 자세히 서술하자면요? 동작이나 뭘할때 아프다는 그런거 없나요?
<JSTae76> 타이핑 할때 아프네요..자세가 문제인가
<JSTae76> 아앗..라즈곤님 죄송해요ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> 의자 높이를 높이니 괜찮네요 (__)
<razgon_ppmt> 헉...ㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠ죄송해요.. 단순한 문제였네요 (__)
<JSTae76> iTerm2 이 녀석 좋네요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 헐..!
<JSTae76> 충격적인 소식이 있습니다..
<JSTae76> "http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2013/01/29Apple-Increases-iPad-with-Retina-Display-to-128GB.html"
<razgon_ppmt> 별루 충격적인 소식아니죠.
<razgon_ppmt> 이미 어느정도 예상하고 있었던 내용입니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 단지 SSD의 가격이 하락하는 것을 기다리고 있었던거죠
<JSTae76> 그런가요..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 저는 예상하지않았어요
<twinsenx> 오.. 아이패드가 일억이천만개 팔렸군요
<JSTae76> 엌ㅋㅋ
<razgon_ppmt> ㅎㄸ
<twinsenx> 아까 올리신 링크글 중간쯤에욤
<JSTae76> JSTae76dev.codelifedev.com
<JSTae76> razgon_ppmt, 라즈곤님
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님
<JSTae76> 제 말투에 대한 일화 하나 말씀드릴까요?
<JSTae76> 이런이런..끊겼었네요
<JSTae76> AndroUser, Welcome
<AndroUser> :) 넥세븐이 갑작 푹 꺼졌어요;;
<JSTae76> AndroUser, 허헐..
<JSTae76> AndroUser, 특별한 작업중이였나요?
<AndroUser> 아뇨 잃은 데이터는 없습니다.
<JSTae76> AndroUser, 음..
<truexfp> 안녕하세요?? 아무도 안계신가요?
<truexfp> 담에 올께요..
<samahui> 새벽같이 출근했습니다
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 힘차게~ 활기차게~ 기분좋은일 가득한 하루 되세요 ^^
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-30
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<JSTae76> Seony, iOS 6.1 업데이트 하셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨. 별거 없길래 안할려구요. 귀찮아요
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋ그러시군요
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple이 128GB iPad를 공개했습니다.
<Seony> 16기가도 다 못쓰는 1인입니다 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 ST2 라이센스 샀어요?
<JSTae76> Seony, 네
<Seony> 좋긴 좋나보네요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 네네ㅋㅋ 넘 좋아요
<JSTae76> Seony, 첨에 Mac살때만해도 그냥 정품 안사고 하루에 한번 뜨는 창만 감수하기로 했는데 (__)
<Seony> ST2쯤 되면 사야죠 ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 사실 2년전부터 불법 소프트웨어를 처분하고 정품 소프트웨어를 사게되서 +_+
<Seony> 근데, 앱스토어 가면 $.99나 $1.99짜리 좋은게 많아서 그것도 많이 사게 될 거에요
<Seony> 웹사이트 개발 안하니까 많이는 필요없겠지만....
<JSTae76> Seony, 어차피 저는 체크카드 수수료가 있어서 한번쯤은 다시 생각해보게됩니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<Seony> base64 encoder라던가, php tester 같은건 아주 환상이죠
<JSTae76> 호..
<JSTae76> Seony, 웹 프로그래밍에 재미를 들렸어요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 웹프로그래밍이 재밌죠. 쉽고 빨라서..
<JSTae76> Seony, 뭔가 말할 수 없는 매력도 있네요ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 아버지가 서울로 인사가 날 모양입니다.
<Seony> 자바 하다가 PHP 하면 머리 속에 드는 생각이 "이거 이렇게 해도 진짜 되긴 되는 건가..." ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅎ조만간에 본격적으로 시작해보려구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, iTerm2 아시죠?
<Seony> 네. 근데 저는 안써요
<JSTae76> Seony, 전 리눅스에서 screen을 써서 이 기능을 원했는데 찾아보니 있어서 쓰고있네요ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 내장 터미널에 비해서 딱히 뭐가 좋은지 잘 몰라서...
<Seony> screen은 iterm2가 지원하는 기능이 아니잖아요...
<JSTae76> Seony, Linux에서..ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러니까, iTerm2든 내장 터미널이든 screen은 그냥 명령어로 실행되는 거에요
<JSTae76> Seony, 아..네 그렇죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 제가 말하는 의도는 창 분활입니다.
<JSTae76> 분할
<Seony> 아.... 창 분할...
<Seony> 근데 창 분할하면 뭐가 좋은 거에요?
<Seony> 그냥 터미널창 여러개 띄우는 거에 비해서...
<JSTae76> Seony, 저는 전체화면 빠돌이라서..ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 저랑 반대군요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 일단 주로 쓰이는 곳은 서버 관리에요. 모든 계정이 루트 권한 사용이 안되고 특정 계정만 되게되어서 제 계정에서 작업하다가 넘어가야할때는 창분활이 그리 좋을 수가 없죠ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 저는 터미널만 전체화면합니다ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 음... 뭐 저한테는 그냥 sudo나 screen 쓰면 되는 거군요.
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵. (참고로 저희 서버는 sudo 사용이 불능!)
<JSTae76> Seony, iOS 6.1에 정말 깨알같은 이스터에그(?)가 생겼어요
<JSTae76> Seony, 홈 화면 음악 컨트롤러랑 불륨 조절기 사이에 작은 막대가 있는데 아이폰을 기울이면 그 막대도 같이 그 방향으로 움직이네요ㅋ
<Seony> 그건 이스터 에그라고 하긴 좀 그런데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 정식 기능 같아보이는데..
<JSTae76> Seony, 그건 그런데 마땅히 뭐라고 표현해야할지ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 정식 기능이라고 하기에도 잘 보이지가 않거든요ㅋ
<nanun> screen의 가장 큰 장점은, 원격 접속으로 작업하다가 네트워크가 끊겼을 경우, 다시 작업을 이어서 하기 용이한 점에 있는 것 같습니다.
<nanun> 가끔은 화면 분할해서 동시여 여러개 화면을 봐야할 때도 종종 쓰고 있는데, 그 점도 편리했어요.
<Seony> 저는, 켜놓고 돌리는 작업이 오래 걸릴 것 같으면 그때 screen을 애용합니다 ㅎㅎ
<nanun> 네 그런 사용도 좋구요 :)
<nanun> ubuntu에서 xchat으로 접속해 있는데요, 여러줄 적었을 때 가끔 한글이 깨지는 현상 발생합니다. 단순 화면에 표시되는 것만 깨지는 것인가 싶어서 복사해서 다른 곳에 붙여넣어도 같습니다. 혹시 이런 증상 있는 분 계세요?
<nanun1> 오홍
<nanun> 유후~
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nanun> 혼자 놀기를 마스터해서, 가끔 이런 짓을 즐기네요. ;;
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> yemharc, 좋은 아침입니다.
<JSTae76> wet, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 요즘 UCK 안되나요?
<JSTae76> Reboot
<JSTae76> Rebooted
<JSTae76> Rebooted.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> clear
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제발 잠좀자!
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 말이 밤샘이지.. 새벽 3시 정도에 잡니당
<razGon_web> 당신의 글을 읽고 iOS 6.1로 업그레이드.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 쿨쿨..
<razGon_web> 그러면 더자야지!
<razGon_web> 밤샘 많이 하고 수면 부족이면 키안큰다.
<JSTae76> 쿨쿨..어차피 오늘은 피곤해서 12시 좀 넘기고 잤습니다..
<JSTae76> 안그래도 키때문에 자야겠어요ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 경험자로서 이야기 하는 것이여
<JSTae76> ㄱ..경험자
<razGon_web> 우리 고등학교가 12시까지 야자. 아침6시 기상시켰어.
<razGon_web> 근데 평균신장이 중학교때 컷던 애들 빼고는 키가 안자라.
<razGon_web> 고로 중학교때키를 그대로 가지고 있게 되지.
<JSTae76> 아..ㅜㅜ
<razGon_web> 그런고로 많이 자두삼.
<razGon_web> 고1때까지는
<JSTae76> 넵
<razGon_web>  대학가면 능력이 아니라 외모더라 그리고 그외모가 능력으로 되더라.
<razGon_web> 앞으로는 그런게 더심해질거야.
<Seony> 성형수술 권고를? ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> razGon_web, 페북 있으셨네요.  친추 했습니다.
<razGon_web> 앗...
<razGon_web> 계실때 말씀 안드렸군요^^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 제가 요즘 일하느라 아얄씨를 못들어오네요
<razGon_web> 오웅~~ 미남이시군요!
<Seony> 그나마 상태 좋을 때 찍은 것만 올린 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 공감ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony, 결혼하실때 사진이셨던가..
<Seony> 결혼사진 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 얼굴이 약간 검어 지셨군요. 역시 하와이안~!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ. 원래 좀 잘타는 피부에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 하와이 와서 한 몇달 동안은 멀쩡 했는데, 해변 한 번 갔다올 때마다 업그레이드가 되더라구요
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 라스베가스 간사진에서 익숙한 사진이 있군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 서커스 호텔 카지노
<Seony> 저랑 와이프는 저번에 라스베가스 갔을 때, 호텔이란 호텔은 하나도 빠짐없이 전부 다 보고왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 광대나오는 사진. 제가 좋아하는 애니메이션 오프닝곡장면에서 나오는 것이라 인상깊습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 헉.. 해병대 분이닷!!
<razGon_web> 저는 공익.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이만 퇴근하고 와이프랑 밥 먹으러 갑니다.
<Seony> 이따 뵈요
<Seony> 도보로 퇴근 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 낮엔 덥더니 지금은 시원하네요
<JSTae76> AndroUser, Markers~
<Markers> 부르셧나요?
<JSTae76> Markers, 그냥 불러봤어요ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Seony, 기다리고있었습니다.
<yemharc> 음
<Seony> ??
<JSTae76> Seony, MySQL 프롬프트에서 실행해야하는 기능을 외부에서 실행할 수 없을까요?
<yemharc> 나로호는 이번에야말로 올라가려나........
<Seony> JSTae76: 방법이야 많은데, 어떤 식을 원하는지 설명부터..
<JSTae76> Seony, "mysql -u root -p"와 같이 명령어를 넣을려구요
<JSTae76> mysql -u root -p CREATE DATABASE(TEST);
<JSTae76> 이런식으로 할려구요
<Seony> 간단한 거라 구글링하면 쉽게 나올텐데...
<yemharc> 어떤 언어로 짜고 있는데요?
<JSTae76> C언어로 하고있어요..
<yemharc> 흠
<JSTae76> Seony, 제 구글링 실력이 없어서 그런지 안보이네요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> JSTae76: 이런 식으로...
<Seony> echo "SELECT CONCAT_WS(';', rem_id, rem_title_en, rem_desc_en, rem_title_kr, rem_desc_kr, rem_type_id) FROM remedy WHERE rem_type_id = 1 ORDER BY RAND() LIMIT 10" | mysql -u username -h localhost -pPassword db_name`
<JSTae76> Seony, 옹.. 그렇군요! 정말 감사합니다!
<yemharc> 믕..
<yemharc> 저건 쉘 스크립 (...)
<JSTae76> yemharc, system("echo ~");
<JSTae76> 이런식으로 해야겠네요
<Seony> JSTae76: 이젠 성태한테도 앞으로 말 편하게? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그것도 되죠
<JSTae76> Seony, 넵 :) 괜찮습니다.
<yemharc> C로 하실거면 mysql.h 인클루드 하고 mysql_query 이용해도 되고요
<yemharc> 리눅스 전용(?)이면 쉘 커맨드가 더 편하긴 하겠네요
<JSTae76> razGon_web, sungyo, yemharc, Seony님은 물론 저보다 나이 많으시면 그냥 말 편히하셔도 됩니다 :)
<JSTae76> yemharc, 넴.. 리눅스전용이에요
<yemharc> Seony: 안드로이드가 절 괴롭혀요 (...)
<Seony> yemharc: ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 페어링 된 장비에 자동으로 연결을 안하네요 이거
<JSTae76> 요즘 UCK 못 쓰나요?
<yemharc> 믕....아뇨 잘 될텐데요
<JSTae76> 돌리니깐 Repository에서 뭐 업데이트같은거 하다가 에러나네요;;
<yemharc> 에러가 뭔가요
<Markers> 발표 자료를 잘 만들려면 어떻게 해야될까요 =ㅅ=
<Markers> 하앜 모르는 내용을 하루만에 ppt 80장은 대략 나와야 된다고 하니 숨이 콱 막히네요
<yemharc> 각 장으로 나누기 -> 각 장별 포인트 정하기 -> 제목이 눈에 잘 들어오게 -> 도표는 한 페이지 전체 + 간단한 그래프로 한눈에 들어오게
<yemharc> 글자색은 통일, 강조하고 싶은 부분은 박스처리 -> 애니메이션 효과는 되도록 쓰지 않는다
<yemharc> 글로 쓰는것보다 "자료에는 없는걸 말로 하면" 가산점
<Markers> 음 이게 학부생에게 발표하는거라..
<Markers> 무슨 점수 따 먹기 이런거는 아니예요 =_=
<yemharc> 똑같아요
<yemharc> ppt는 어차피 "주요 포인트를 각인시키는" 용도죠
<yemharc> 거기에 주절주절 다 써놔봐야 아무도 안 읽어요
<Markers> 하아 그러게요.
<yemharc> 주요 포인트, 단어, 글귀만 적어놓고 나머지는 입으로 때워야죠
<Markers> 근데 이걸 보고 애들이 실습을 해야되는거라
<yemharc> 그럴려면 발표전에 연습도 해봐야되고
<yemharc> 발표자료 => 실습자료가 아니면 되죠
<Markers> 한 4일정도 낑낑 되면서 만들었더니 ppt 25장 정도밖에 안나와서 ㅡㅡ;
<yemharc> 발표대로 만들고 메뉴얼은 따로 문서 작성하면 되죠.
<Markers> 혹시 os x에서 eclipse 사용할때 svn plugin  써보신분 있나요 =_=?
<Seony> 얼마 전에, 우분투가 곧 롤링 업데이트를 지원할거라는 뉴스기사  떴었던데 다들 알고 계신지 모르겠네요
<Markers> 롤링 업데이트라는게..?
<Seony> 그러니까, 12.04, 12.10 이런 형태의 배포판 버전이란 게 없어지고,
<Seony> 업데이트만 꾸준히 하면 항상 최신판을 유지한다는 얘기에요
<Markers> 아..
<Markers> 이를테면 윈도우 xp에서 업뎃하면 7되고 8되고 업데이트할때마다 다른 버전으로 둥둥 뜬다는 얘기군요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 음.. 아치 리눅스나 데비안 혹시 안써보셨나요?
<Markers> 네 ㅇ_ㅇ;
<Markers> 제대로 리눅스 써보기는 우분투가 처음이죠;
<Seony> 그러니까, 아치리눅스는 버전 1이고 2고 하는 숫자가 없어요
<Seony> 그냥 업데이트만 꾸준히 해주면 계속 최신 버전이거든요..
<Seony> 젠투나 데비안도, 현재의 최신 버전을 나타내기 위해서 버전이 표시되긴 하지만, 사실상 그건 그냥 큰 의미가 없는 거구요,
<Seony> 예를 들자면,
<Seony> 대학생이 동아리 서버로 데비안을 구축했다가 군대에 가게 됐어요.
<Seony> 제대하고나서 apt-get dist-upgrade만 쳐주면 최신 버전의 데비안이 되는 거에요.
<Seony> 이해가 될런지 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 그냥 버전이라는 개념이 없어진다는거네요
<Markers> 흠..
<Seony> 네
<Markers> 옛 향수를 느끼고 싶어서 예전꺼 그대로 쓰고 싶으면 못 쓰는건가요 그럼 ㅡㅡ;;;
<Markers> 이런일이 있을지는 모르겟지만..
<Seony> 인터넷에서 옛날 이미지 구해서 써야죠.  대신 그렇게 쓰면 최신 앱은 쓸 생각 포기해야겠찌만요
<DarkCircle> 롤백은 권장하지 않아요 ㅋㅋ 같은 프로그램인데 왜 굳이 구버전을 (...)
<DarkCircle> 물론 경우에 따라서 디펜던시 맞춘다고 구버전을 어쩔 수 없이 써야 하는 경우가 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 그런 케이스가 아니면 "사회악" 이예요
<nanun> 개발하는 입장에서도 사용자가 모두 같은 버전을 쓰는 것이 고려 대상도 줄고, 좋아요 :)
<sungyo> KNOCK~ KNOCK~
<sungyo>                   ㅃ2ㅂㅁ  --+
<sungyo> 켁'' 키보드에 먼지가 들어가서 털었더니 저게 눌렸네요.
<samahui> 나로호 발사 성공했네요
<sungyo> 들었어요.
<sungyo> 괘도진입했다구요.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 이럴때 사용하는 감탄사가 '아자뵹~' 맞나요?
<samahui> 12시간인가 14시간인가 아무튼 한참후에 교신까지 성공해야 확실한 성공이지만 발사만은 성공했네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 한바꾸 돌고난뒤에 신호 받는것까지 봐야 안다는거군요. '-'
<samahui> 네 아무래도 그래야 정상적으로 위성 사용이 가능하니까요.
<sungyo> 흠. 이전에 한번 교신이 안되서 실패한 경우가 있었는데 기억이 안나네요.
<samahui> 직접 쏴올린건 처음이고
<samahui> 예전에 러시아에서 쏴올렸을때 그랬던거 같기도 하네요
<sungyo> 뭐....봐야 알겠지만, 보통은 저러고 나면 왠만해선 교신이 되니까... 뭐 잘되겠죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 나로호는 아예 올리지도 못했죠
<sungyo> 그래도 한국 물리학도들과 컴퓨터공학도들이 설렁~설렁~ 하지많은 않을테니까요. '-'
<samahui> 아무튼 미사일기술은 하나 확보한거죠 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아, 그러네요?
<samahui> 다음번에는 1번 로켓도 우리나라 기술로 ㅋ ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그걸 생각 못했네요. '미사일기술'
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> samahui, 안녕하세요 :)
<samahui> 퇴근시간 다되서 들어오셨군요
<JSTae76> samahui, 밤에만 보던 분이^^
<samahui> 전 오늘은 일찍 가려고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<JSTae76> samahui, 네넹..그렇네요
<samahui> 야근이 많으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 후후..ㅎ
<JSTae76> 그 야근하시면 나오는분 있으신데..
<samahui> 밤샘이 너무 많아요. 이상하게 새벽에 일이 잘되는 개발자의 비애죠
<JSTae76> razGon_web님도 같이 아시는데..
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 닉네임이 기억안나네요..
<samahui> razGon님이야 낮에는 진료보시느라 밤에 잘 나타나시죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래도 진료 보시다가 시간되면 자주 보이세요 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 물론 애들을 재우고 와야한다는 전제하에 말입니다ㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러고보니 요즘은 자녀 관리(?)에 고생하시더군요
<JSTae76> 네..ㅠㅠ 그렇답니다..
<JSTae76> 앗..기억났습니다ㅋㅋ autowiz2012님ㅋ
<Seony> 혹시 Bacula 백업 솔루션 관리 중이신 분 계신가요
<samahui> 저는 ... 잘 모르겠는데요
<JSTae76> Seony, 적어도 전 아닙니다 :(
<samahui> 그러고보니 시차때문에 Seony님도 밤에 주로 활동하시죠 ^^;;
<Seony> 아뇨. 저는 낮에 활동하죠 ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 밤에 본 적이 없어요!
<Seony> 곧 잘 시간이에요
<samahui> 밤낮없이 활동이 맞죠 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 여기 오면 가장 많이 뵈어요
<Seony> 저도 이제 직장인이라... 밤 12시 전에 잡니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 아!
<samahui> 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 전 직장때문에 오히려 새벽에도 들락다락 거립니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 들락달락
<samahui> 오늘은 그래도 일찍 가서 오랜만에 데이뚜나 해야겠네요
<JSTae76> 데이뚜!?!?!!
<samahui> 데이트 를 빙자한 투더리 달래기 이죠 ^^;;
<samahui> 요즘 바빠서 못놀아 줬으니 관리해야죠
<samahui> 저도 장가는 가야 애도 낳고 그러죠 ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 아하ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 30중반 넘도록 장가도 못갔더니
<samahui> 요즘 밤이 외로워요
<samahui> 옆구리도 시리고... 아버님 압력도 느껴지고 ...
<samahui> 아!~ 행복했던 지난 자유의 시간들이여...
<JSTae76> Seony, Apple IPhone 4S 사용중이시죠?
<Seony> 4
<samahui> 4
<JSTae76> 아..그러시군요
<samahui> 저도 4 와 겔2
<JSTae76> 혹시 4S 또는 5 유저 계시나요?
<samahui> 신형 살때가 되어가네요 슬슬~~~
<samahui> 6월쯤 신형들 쏟아져 나올 분위기인데... 그때까지 참아볼까... 아니면 지를까... 고심중입니다.
<samahui> 풀HD폰을 지르고 싶어요
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 전 IPhone 5 만족하고있습니다 :)
<samahui> 앞으로 나올 컨탠츠나 앱들은 거진 풀HD 지원일듯한 불길한 예감이... 거기다 모든 it기기들이 점점 FHD이상의 해상도로 갈듯해서
<samahui> 호환을 생각해 FHD폰으로 미리 가버리고 싶어요
<samahui> 앗! 슬슬 퇴근해야 겠네요.
<samahui> 후딱 가야 데이뚜에 안늦어 분노의 일격을 피하죠
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 잘못하다 늦으면... 분오의 일격... 이거사줘! 에 당합니다
<samahui> 분노의 일격! 저거 가지고 싶어! 이거사줘! ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> 다급함이 여기까지 느껴집니다ㅋ
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 전 그만 가볼께요
<samahui> 즐거운 저녁시간 되세요
<JSTae76> 네 :)
<sungyo> 에드블록, 놀랍군요^0^
<jasonjang> 에드블록 한글플러긴도 추가했우?
<jasonjang> 아니,  한국사이트 플러긴...이라고 해야 겠군요
<sungyo> 한국사이트플러긴이 따루있나요?
<sungyo> 네이버 기사들을 읽으면 광고가 사라지긴 해요.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다
<jasonjang> sungyo, 예, 따로 있어서 추가해 주면 더 많은 광고를 잡아 줘요. (혹 내가 지금 혼자 no script 랑 착각을 하는 것 아닌지...싶네요.)
<razgon_ppmt> 아름다운 밤이에요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 라즈곤님~^^
<sungyo> razgon_ppmt, 드셔보셨어요?
<razgon_ppmt> 엇... 잘마셨고 지금도 마시고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 입맛에 맛으세요~?
<razgon_ppmt> 제가 아는 보이차는 찐하고 매운 차로 알고 있었는데. 은은하고 향긋하네요
<razgon_ppmt> 커피같은 느낌이랄까요?
<sungyo> ^^ 입에 맛으시는것 같으시니 다행이에요~
<razgon_ppmt> 그리고 마지막에 달콤한 청량감이 있네요.
<sungyo> 와.. 선생님 빨리 파악을 하시네요.
<razgon_ppmt> 차갑게 마시는게 더 좋은거 같네요
<razgon_ppmt> ^^;; 다들 그렇게 느낄겁니다
<sungyo> 네. 여름에는 '냉보이차'를 만들어 마셔도 좋아요.
<razgon_ppmt> 이건 확실히 시원하게 먹는게 달콤하고 좋아요
<Cheayuncho>  1182819쵀
<Cheayuncho> 안녕하세용
<Cheayuncho> 203015탴
<Cheayuncho> 아.. 아까부터 자꾸 여따가 붇여넣지...
<sungyo> exit나 ls 안쳐넣으시는게 다행인걸요~
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 그러게 말입니다 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ls 치면 치는 사람 민망하고~ 보는사람들도 막~ 웃고~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 저도 exit를 한번 쳐넣아봤죠. ㅡ,.ㅡ 안닫히더라구요~
<Cheayuncho> 가끔 보면 sudo apt-get install 이러고있죠...ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Cheayuncho> 전 다시 작업하러..
 * Cheayuncho is away: 바빠요~
<DarkCircle> 뭐 ls -al이 아니라 니 -미 ?
<DarkCircle>  =3
<sungyo> 헐 니 -미
<razgon_ppmt> 허걱
<razGon_Xnote> 리하이요
<razGon_Xnote> 터미널 연결입니다.
<razGon_Xnote> 오래간만에 터미널로 연결했습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xnote> jincreator: 리하이요
<jincreator> razGon_Xnote: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Xnote> 늦은 밤까지 수고가 많으십니다.
<jincreator> 하는 것도 없는데 수고는요...
<razGon_Xnote> 저는 놀고 있습니다.
<jincreator> 저도 놀고 있습니다...
<razGon_Xnote> 완전히.... 인터넷 보면서 채팅하면서 책보면서.ㅋ
<jincreator> 그럼 공부하는 거지요...인터넷과 책으로...
<razGon_Xnote> 설마요...ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xnote> 네이버가 잘한 일은 나눔글꼴만든거네요.ㅎ
<jincreator> 좀 더 글꼴이 예뻤으면 하기도 합니다...
<sungyo> 혹시 국내에서 '카피레프트'가 되나요..? 그러니까....
<sungyo> '악보'같은거요.
<razgon_ppmt> 가능 할걸요?
<razgon_ppmt> 카피 라이트가 힘들어서 그렇지.ㅋ
<sungyo> 어떤 절차가 특별히 필요한가요?
<razgon_ppmt> 글쎄요. 저는 잘.. 제 친구 네이버와 다음을 소개합니다.ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 악보는 작곡자 동의 얻고 비상업용으로 배포하는 경우라면 뿌려도 됩니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 외국인 친구있습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 구글이라고...퍽!
<DarkCircle> 조건은 작곡자의 동의를 얻어야 합니다 <- 이거 가장 중요
<razgon_ppmt> ㅠ,ㅠ
<sungyo> 제가 작곡자니 뭐 제가 어떻게 동의를 해주면 되는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 작곡자가 안된다고 하면 소송까지 걸립니다.
<DarkCircle> 개인이 작곡자면 개인이 판단을 (...)
<sungyo> 음. 그럼 제가 동의하고 갑자기 소송을 걸수는 없자나요. '-'a
<DarkCircle> 그리고 음반으로 내시는거면 한국 음반 협회엔가 등록하셔야 할거구요
<DarkCircle> 음반 내실때 음반협회 로고 찍은거 의무입니다.
<DarkCircle> 제작년인가 작년쯤에 바뀐걸로 기억
<DarkCircle> 찍은거 -> 찍느넉
<DarkCircle> 는거
<sungyo> 그러니까 그게 '카피레프트'가 될수 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 카피레프트라고 해도 저작자 표기는 반드시 해야죠
<jincreator> 엥? 한국음반협회가 무슨 국가기관도 아니고 그게 의무인가요?
<sungyo> 예를 들어, 누군가가 제 멜로디를 가지고 가서 '편곡'을 했다면 그 편곡에 대한 악보 공개를 요구하는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 네 음반 출시할때 의무입니다.
<DarkCircle> 안그러면 나중에 복제 문제로 소송걸때 법적으로 보호 못받습니다.
<sungyo> 닥서클님 잘아시네요. '-'a
<DarkCircle> 편곡에 대한 악보 공개를 요구하려면 저작권자여야죠
<sungyo> 예. 저작권자죠. 제가 썼으니까요.
<sungyo> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 결국 copyleft를 지향하신다면 그런거에 일절 관여하시면 안됨
<razGon_Xnote> 이쪽은 나갑니다.ㅎ
<sungyo> 편곡된 악보에 대한 요구가 안되나요?
<DarkCircle> 그림이든 음원이든 무엇이든지간에 copyleft를 하겠다고 하면 자신이 저작하고 나서 저작물에 대한 저작물은 포기하는것이 원칙입니다.
<sungyo> 우분투의 경우에 수정한 소스코드에 대한 요구가 가능하자나요.
<DarkCircle> 저작권이 없으니 주장할 권리가 없는거죠
<DarkCircle> 그건 Copyright가 있을 경우의 이야기죠
<sungyo> 카피레프트가 저작권을 포기하는건 아니지 않나요?
<sungyo> 그럼 카피롸잇이 선행된 상태에서 레프트가 되어야 한다는 말씀이신가요?
<DarkCircle> copyleft is flipped over conception of copyright 라고 리차드 스톨만이 얘기했습니다.
<DarkCircle> 그러니까 copyleft는 엄연한 퍼블릭 자원이 되는거죠
<razgon_ppmt> 커먼 라이센스 뭐 이런거 붙이는게 낫지 않나요?
<DarkCircle> 그 누구도 저작권 주장을 하는게 아닙니다.
<sungyo> 음. 그말씀인 즉슨 레프팅을 해도 훗날 소스코드 달라~ 하는것처럼 편곡악보 달라~ 하려면, 롸잇이 선행되어야 한다는거군요.
<DarkCircle> cc 라이선스도 마찬가지고 copyright는 존재합니다.
<DarkCircle> public이 아닌 이상은요
<razgon_ppmt> 예
<DarkCircle> 그쵸
<sungyo> 퍼블릭은 뭐죠?
<DarkCircle> 개인의 소유물이 아니란 뜻이죠
<DarkCircle> "권리및 주장을 행사하지 아니한다"
<sungyo> '-' 그럼 훗날 누가 가져다가 편곡을 해도 악보공개를 요구할수 잇나요?
<DarkCircle> 즉 이런 법적인 권리를 포기한다는 뜻.
<DarkCircle> copyright가 있다면 가능하고요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 버리면 public에 남기 때문에 불가능합니다.
<sungyo> 아, 그러니까 레프팅이던, 퍼블릭이든 일단 롸잇을 쥔 상태에서 해야 겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 아마 한국 저작권자 협회인가 뭔가 거기에 등록하고 일정 비용을 지불하면 저작권 관리 대행을 해줄거예요
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 퍼블릭은 롸잇하고 완전 정반대입니다.
<sungyo> 잉~ 그거 혹시 얼만지 아세요?
<sungyo> 설명좀 해주실수있나요?
<DarkCircle> 제가 그쪽에 비용은 지불을 해보지 않아서 잘은 모르구요. 어떤 저작물인지에 따라서 비용이 차이가 나니까 저작권 협회에 직접 문의해보시는게 좋을듯
<sungyo> 그런데 이쪽에 관해서 어떻게 이렇게 잘 아세요?
<DarkCircle> 저같은 경우는 원 작곡자 선생님께 직접 컨택을 하고 허락을 받아서 음원 리메이크+가사 창작 을 해본 적이 있어서
<sungyo> 그러니까 책번역만 하신게 아니군요?
<DarkCircle> 주변에 실제로 음반 회사랑 같이 일해본 분들이 조금 있습니다. 그리고 그 이상의 이야기는 비밀 프로젝트이기 때문에 이 채널에선 언급하기 좀 그렇네요
<DarkCircle> 옛날에 해봤죠
<DarkCircle> 03년도쯤
<DarkCircle> 벌써 10년전이네
<DarkCircle> (썩었네~)
<DarkCircle> ..
<sungyo> 이상의 이야기를 해주실건 없죠~ ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러셨군요~
<sungyo> 그럼 저좀 도와주실수 있으세요?
<DarkCircle> 그 이상의 이야기는 그 민감한 저작권 문제를 쇼부치는 프로젝트인데
<DarkCircle> 그걸 중앙에서 관리할 수 있도록 하는 시스템을 만드는거예요
<DarkCircle> 교회 음악이나 이런것들
<sungyo> 아 *ㅡ,.ㅡ* 그런거였군요.
<sungyo> 음? 교회음악쪽과 가까우세요?
<DarkCircle> 음 제가 도움이 되드릴 수 있을진 모르겠는데 그리 큰 도움은 되어드리지 못할겁니다. 아마도 :P
<DarkCircle> 스스로 하셔도 그리 큰 어려움은 없을 듯 하고요
<DarkCircle> 전 카톨릭 쪽이지만 교회 CCM에도 관심이 많고 민감한 저작권 문제에도 꽤 심(?)하게 부딪혀봐서 ..
<sungyo> 제가 써오던 곡들이 있는데요, 전 이걸 레프팅해놓고 싶거든요. 대신 누군가가 가져갈때, 그 곡의 편곡된 악보에 대해서는 공개를 요구하고 싶은거죠.
<sungyo> 오픈소스가 소스공개를 요구하는것처럼요.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 라이트로 가고 라이선스문을 작성해서 당사자하고 계약할때 변호인 대동하시면 되겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 저작권자 협회 끼고 하시면 한결 수월할겁니다.
<DarkCircle> 그게 교회음악이면 교회음악쪽 저작권에 밝으신 분이 몇분 계실텐데
<DarkCircle> 아마 음반회사쪽에 많을거구요. (대부분 음반회사에서 대리 관리를 해주니 ..)
<sungyo> 만약 롸잇을 안해놓은 상태에서 인터넷에 공개하였다가 라이센스를 도둑맞을수도 있나요?
<DarkCircle> 그런경우 수두룩하죠.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 유튜브같은데는 어떤가요~?
<DarkCircle> 유튜브 같은 경우는 분쟁 생기면 무조건 그냥 내려버립니다.
<DarkCircle> 아마 써니님께서 잘 아실거 같은데
<sungyo> 음. 그게 다인가요? 유튜브 끼고 들어갈수는 없나요?
<DarkCircle> 써니님이 "말도 안되는 저작권 분쟁"의 당사자였던 분이셔서 ..
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그렇게 못합니다. 한쪽에서 태클걸면 무조건 내립니다.
<sungyo> 엘범이랑 똑같다?!ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아니요. 그러니까...
<sungyo> 저작권자가 아무런 라이센스 없이 걍 유튜브에 넣어버린경우에요.
<sungyo> 누가 유튜브를 보고 가져갔다면, 제가 유튜브를 끼고 걸수는 없는거죠?
<DarkCircle> 제일 먼저 올리면 그게 원저작물로 인정됩니다. 그런데 원저작물로 인증을 하려면 유튜브쪽이랑 연락을 잘 해보셔야 ..
<sungyo> 힝~ 그렇군요.
<sungyo> 흠. 어렵네요~
<DarkCircle> 법이란 큰 전쟁터에서 "개인"은 힘이 없죠. 전쟁터에서 제대로 이기려면 "영웅"을 끼고 전략을 잘짜서 전쟁을 해야 이길 수 있는것과 마찬가집니다.
<sungyo> 그래서 프로젝트를 계획하셨나봐요. '-'
<DarkCircle> 네 그런데 프로젝트의 한가지 결정적인 문제가 있다면
<sungyo> 예.
<DarkCircle> "관련자의 전원의 동의"가 있어야 가능합니다. 안그러면 접어야 합니다.
<sungyo> 오오, 이런건 말씀 안해주셔도 되는데요~
<DarkCircle> 이런걸 아주 쉽게 처리할 수 있는 국내의 유일한 기관은 음반 협회랑 저작권 협회 이런곳이죠
<DarkCircle> 사실 돈을 바르면 아주 쉽게 해결할 수 있지만, 굳이 돈을 들이지 않고도 인맥과 "세치혀"로 해결할 수 있는 일이라면 그렇게 해결하는게 더 좋겠죠?
<sungyo> 나중에 사람들이 마음대로 창착물을 올리면 이를 레프팅할수 있는 솔루션을 만들고 싶은데, 많이 알아봐야겠네요.
<DarkCircle> 법률 전문가 만들어서 라이선스를 적용을 해야 할텐데 아마 악보는 저작물로는 글이나 그림 이런게 아니라서 cc 라이선스 같은걸 적용하시려면 cc 라이선스 본문 전체를 잘 보셔야 할 것 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 만들어서 -> 초빙해서
<DarkCircle> 흠 위에 저작물에 대한 저작물이라고 써놨네요 ... 저작물에 대한 저작권인데 ... 한참 위에니 훅 지나가서 그냥 패스됐겠지 (중얼)
<sungyo> 제가 쪽지를 드려도 되나요?
<sungyo> 음. CC를 잘 이용하면 될거 같네요.
<sungyo> CC를 통해 악보를 공유하는 사례들이 있긴 해요.
<razgon_ppmt> 내일 아니 있다가 뵙겠습니다. 저는 꿈나라로..
<razgon_ppmt> sungyo, 감사합니다. God Bless you!!
<sungyo> 네네 쉬세요. 저도 들어가야 겠어요.^^
<sungyo> 네 선생님두요~
<sungyo> DarkCircle, 덕분에 좋은걸 하나 또 배워가네요. 늦은밤 수고가 많으십니다 먼저 들어가볼게요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> samahui_PC: 어서 오세요
<samahui_PC> razGon_web: 안녕하세요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 오랜만에 일찍가서 푹 자고 왔더니 개운하네요
<razGon_web> 멋집니다. 저는 아직도 불면증...
<razGon_web> http://www.changpomi.co.kr/shop/main/index.php
<razGon_web> 단열뽁뽁이 사실거면 여기서 사세요.
<razGon_web> 보기가 좋네요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-01-31
<samahui_PC> 단열뽁뽁이 효과 좋은가요?
<samahui_PC> 예기는 많은데 정작 사용하는거 한번 밖에 못봤는데... 뽁뽁이 터트리고 싶어서 혼났다는....
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 오호... 여러제품이 있군요
<nanun> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> samahui_PC: 실제로는 효과 많이 있답니다. 주변에 경험자가 알려준 사이트.
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> razgon/ 안녕하세요 ^_^
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> razgon님은 커피 말고도 두루두루 마셔보시나봐요
<Seony> 우분투 데탑에서, 상단 표시줄에 시스템 정보 표시하는 메뉴는 어디에 있어요? Unity로 바뀌고난 이후에서는 하나도 모르겠네...
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 기술문서 (영한 한영) 번역가 구합니ㅏㄷ.
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요. 오늘은 좀 늦었네요^^
<samahui> 점심들 맛나게 드셨나요?
<samahui> 전 다이어트 중 입니다
<samahui> 가장 속 편하게 하려고 걍 한끼씩 굶고 있습니다
<razGon_web> 설마!
<samahui> 가장 속편하게 다이어트 하는 방법이 이거 뿐입니다... 이유는...
<samahui> 살좀 빼려고 윗몸일으키기 했는데... 30개하고 뻣어버리는 저질 체력이 ... ㅜㅜ
<samahui_PC> 그래서 운동으로 빼는건 포기하고 우선 급하게 빼야되서 굶고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 라고 말은 했는데 출출하군요 흠...
<truexfp> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<truexfp> 혹시 궁금한게 있는데 물어봐도 될까요?
<suapapa> rule #1 물어봐도 될까요 라고 물어보지 말것
<suapapa> 그냥 물어보시면 됩니다
<truexfp> 고맙습니다. 우분투 서버로 vsftpd를 사용해서 ftp를 사용하고 있었는데
<truexfp> vsftpd가 문제가 있어서
<truexfp> pure-ftpd를 설치하게 되었는데요
<truexfp> 접속속도가 너무 느려서 설정이 잘못되었나 싶은 생각이 드는데요.. 인터넷에서
<truexfp> 돌아다니는 설정정도 해놨는데, vsftpd와 비교하면 너무 느린데 해결방법이 있을까요?
<truexfp> AltLog=clf:/var/log/pure-ftpd/transfer.log, ChrootEveryone=yes FSCharset=UTF-8, MinUID=1000, NoAnonymous=yes, PAMAuthentication=yes PureDB=/etc/pure-ftpd/pureftpd.db, UnixAuthentication=no
<truexfp> 현재 /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/의 내용입니다.
<yemharc> echo 'yes' > /etc/pure-ftpd/conf/DontResolve
<yemharc>  /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd-mysql restart
<truexfp> 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> 저걸로 될지 안될지는 몰라요
<truexfp> 금방 적용했는데요.. 접속할때 vsftpd 사용할때만큼 빨라졌습니다. 고맙습니다.
<yemharc> truexfp: :)
<razGon_web> 헉. 중요한 내용인데...ㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 ftp서버 바꾸어야 될거 같아요. 오류가 심해서
<nanun> 자동차 연납이 오늘까지죠? 안 하신분들은 할인 받으세요 ^^
<Cheayuncho> z
<samahui_PC> Zzz...
<samahui_PC> 이상하게 어제 많이 자고 왔는데 졸려오네요
<samahui_PC> ㅜㅜ
<truexfp> 예전에는 IRC에 100명은 항상 넘었던것 같은데 요즘에는 많은 줄었네요
<samahui_PC> 사람도 대화량도 비교적 적어졌죠
<samahui_PC> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_PC> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 저희 포럼 게시판 에디터에 밑줄긋기 말고 '가운데줄긋기'도 달수는 없을까요? 그냥 html 태그를 사용해볼까요?
<sungyo> <span style="text-decoration: line-through;"></span>태그를 사용했으면 싶은데 없을때 답답한점이 많네요.
<JSTae76> clear
<JSTae76> 저녁 먹고왔습니다..^^
<jasonjang> sungyo, 포럼관리자가 지금 이 체널에 없죠?! 포럼에 직접 건의(하는) 게시판이 있는데....
<razgon_OpT2> 리하리욭
<yemharc> 저한테 말하시는게 더 빠릅니다 (OTL)
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<razgon_OpT2> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_OpT2> 잠시만요
<JSTae76> 열심히 코딩한 소스코드가 공ㅋ중ㅋ분ㅋ해ㅋ가 되서 다시 코딩하니 작동하지 않네요…. (__)
<yemharc> 백업은 중요하죠
<JSTae76> yemharc, ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<JSTae76> yemharc, Debian VM을 삭제해야하는데 Windows VM을 지워버려서ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> <yemharc> 게시판 에디터 태그중에 '가운데줄긋기' 태그 삽입을 하면 안될까요?
<sungyo> 저런, 성태군이 어쩌다가 그런일을...
<yemharc> 뭐 당장은 안되지만 조만간 포럼 사이트 전체적으로 개편이 있을겁니다
<sungyo> 옹, 정말요?
<yemharc> 네
<sungyo> 그럼 가운데 줄긋기 태그도 부탁드릴게요~^^
<yemharc> 아직 구체적인 계획이 안 나와서 그렇지만요
<sungyo> 히히~ 그렇군요.
<yemharc> 현재는 개편할 포럼 사이트의 메뉴같은거 정하는 중이에요
<sungyo> '구글드, 우리가 알던 세상의 종말'혹시 이 책 읽어보신 분 계신가요~?
<yemharc> 물론 만든다고 바로 적용되는건 아니고 개편한 샘플이 완성되면 투표던 뭐던 있긴 할거에요
<sungyo> 그럼 개편시즌에 열심히 제안글을 올려야겠네요.ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 오늘 알라딘 오프매장 갔는데 사람들 완전 미어터지던데요.
<JSTae76> 갑자기 럭키백 사건이 기억납니다ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 세상에~ 이 불황에 책시장에서 그렇게 사람들 많이 몰려있는데가 있다는게 상당히 놀라왔어요.
<JSTae76> 럭키백 사러가신분 계신가요?
<sungyo> 럭키백이 있는줄도 몰랐어요 '-'a
<sungyo> 정신없이 거기서 책을 골라서 들고나오니 7권 한아름을....
<sungyo> 단돈 6만 6천원에 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;;;;;;
<yemharc> 럭키백은 뭔가요
<sungyo> 그중에 한권 빼고 모두가 원서인걸 감안하면 정말 경이로운~ ( _ _)
<sungyo> 저만 신났네요. ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_iPad, !
<sungyo> 오오, 어서오세요. 분신 라즈곤님~
<JSTae76> yemharc, 애플 프리미엄 리셀러인 프리스비가 진행한 이벤트입니다. 일본의 그.. 복주머니랑 비슷한 이벤트이긴한데 구성물이 =_=
<razGon_iPad> 제가 본체입니다.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_iPad, ㅎㅎㅋ
<sungyo> 본체 라즈곤님~
<yemharc> 프리스비서 한건 아침에 트위터 보고 알긴 했어요. 꼭두새벽부터 줄이...........
<sungyo> 오늘 그만 제가 헌책방가서 책을.... 7권을 들고나와버렸어요.
<yemharc> 대체 구성품이나 뭐 그런게 뭐길래...
<razGon_iPad> 헉...
<razGon_iPad> 아이패드에서 괜찮은 irc앱이 뭐가 있나요?
<sungyo> 어쩔수 없었어요 ㅠㅠ 그중 두권은 전공원서로 권당 만원에 구하기 어려운 책이였고, 한권은 4천원에 파는 거라 싼맛에 들고나와버렸거든요.
<sungyo> 지금 뭐쓰세요?
<razGon_iPad> 1.무료. 2.쓰기 편할것
<razGon_iPad> irc999
<razGon_iPad> 이겄고있습니다.
<razGon_iPad> 이거 쓰고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 이전에 괜찮게 봐둔게 있었는데 못찾겠네요. '-'a
<sungyo> 999 한글 잘 쳐지나요?
<razGon_iPad> 잠시만요. 재접할꼐요. 예
<razGon_iPad> 보시다시피.ㅎ
<sungyo> 괜찮네요~
<JSTae76> razGon_web, !
<razGon_web> 웹은 아래에 대화치는게ㅔ 문제군요
<JSTae76> 슬슬 짜증이 날려합니다..
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 미안해요
<razGon_web> 여기 저기 접속하는 것땜시.
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 아앗..라즈곤님 잘못이 아닙니다..
<JSTae76> 열심히 코딩한 소스코드가 공ㅋ중ㅋ분ㅋ해ㅋ가 되서 다시 코딩하니 작동하지 않네요…. (__)
<JSTae76> 가 문제입니다..!
<razGon_web> 허거거...
<sungyo> 음. ㅋㅋㅋ 서로간의 대화 타이밍이 적절해요~*
<razGon_web> 저 다시 재접할께요
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 응앜ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 어쩌다 공분됬어요?
<razGon_web> 흐흐흐흐흐
<razGon_web> 공중분해...
<JSTae76> sungyo, 원래 Mac에서 작업해서 그걸 다시 Windows VM으로 넣었다가 간직해났었는데..
<JSTae76> 그 때 제가 이 소스코드를 같이 만들고있는 친구에게 주고 간직했는데..
<JSTae76> 그러니깐 불안전한 백업은 됬는거였죠..
<JSTae76> 그런데 제가 데비안 VM을 삭제한다는걸 Windows VM을 삭제해서ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 그리고 친구가 가진 소스는 친구가 포맷을 했다고합니다..
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> 저런.
<sungyo> 타이밍이 아름다워요~*
<JSTae76> 슬슬 짜증이나서 GTA 4나 키고 테러나..
<sungyo> 이건 마치.... 통장에서 겨우 만원 인출해서 영수증 대신 지폐를 분쇄기에 넣은 기분이겠어요.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 툴툴 털고 컴퓨터에서 일어나서 다른 일로 기분전환을 가져봐요~
<JSTae76> 죄송하지만..전 이만 테러나 하고오겠습니다 (__)
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님에게 안부 전해주세요..핳ㅋ
<sungyo> 꼭, 많이 잡으시길 부탁드려요. ㅋㅋ 그런데 4이면 산 안드레스인가요?
<JSTae76> sungyo, 아니요ㅎㅎ 산안은 그래픽이..ㅜㅜ
<JSTae76> sungyo, 자세한 이야기는 페이스북에서 구경이 가능할듯합니다ㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이만..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 세상 너무 좁아졌어요 ( - -)
<JSTae76> 댓글 기다리겠습니다?
<JSTae76> 그러게요ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 이만..!
<sungyo> 즐테요.
<razGon_iPad> 후.. 유료가 아니면 안된다는 건가?
<sungyo> 어떤거요?
<razGon_iPad> http://comterman.tistory.com/204
<razGon_iPad> 이거 좋네요.ㅎ
<razGon_iPad> irc앱이요.
<razGon_iPad> 무료는각자 문제가.
<sungyo> 이전에 한번 구경해본거 같은데 스크랩해놔야겠네요.
<sungyo> 예. 아마 그럴꺼에요. 어떤식의 문제와 부딛히세요?
<razGon_iPad> 일단 irc999가 좋기는 한데 문제는 글씨크기를 조절 못한다는 거구요
<razGon_iPad> 거기에 귓말보낼때.tab키를 많이 사용하는데. 그것을 사용못한다는 거죠
<sungyo> 라임이 유료 irc인가요?
<sungyo> 라임이 많이들 좋다고 하는데, 귓말까지는 모르겠어요.
<razGon_iPad> 옙 5달러요
<sungyo> 요즘 우분투포폰때문에 우분투에 관심가지시는 분들이 조금씩 생기시네요.
<sungyo> 우분투포폰에서 xchat을 쓸수있으면 좋을텐데 말이에요 '-'
<razGon_iPad> 그러게요
<sungyo> 아. 제가 쓰던게 999이네요.
<razGon_iPad> 제 사촌도 우분투에 대해서 회의적이였는데 핸폰으로 완전히 달라졌습니다.
<sungyo> 헐...
<razGon_iPad> 그거 글씨 크기 넓히는 것은 어떤지요?
<sungyo> 우분투포폰이 사람을 바꾸네요.
<sungyo> 잠시만요. 받아야되요.
<razGon_iPad> 그게 그럴것이 각이 딱맞아야 되거든요
<razGon_iPad> 근데 우분투는 기본적으로 네트워크플레이가 기반입니다.
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ 그죠~
<razGon_iPad> 그러다 보니 포터블기기와 통합적인 환경을 제공한다는 최고의 장점을 가지고 있습니다.
<sungyo> 쿠헐헐헐~
<razGon_iPad> 물론 폰의 사양이 지금보다 몇배세지면 xp도 컨버젼해서 포팅할수도있겠지만
<yemharc> 왠지 나만 안되지만요 (데굴)
<sungyo> 그런데 데탑엡을 폰에서도 돌릴수 있나요?
<razGon_iPad> 그런 통합적인 환경을 쓸수 있죠
<razGon_iPad> 안됩니다.
<yemharc> 아키텍처만 맞으면 돌아가죠
<razGon_iPad> 근데 아키텍쳐가 다르잖아요.
<sungyo> yemharc 나만안되지만요 <-- 무슨말씀이세요~?
<yemharc> 리눅스의 3대 문제점이죠
<yemharc> 은행안돼 게임안돼 나만안돼
<razGon_iPad> 미국인이면 되는데, 백인이여야되.
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_iPad> 딩동댕!!
<yemharc> 다들 경험 있잖아요
<razGon_iPad> 나만 달라.ㅋ
<sungyo> 은행안돼 게임안돼 나만안돼...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 눈물나요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 메뉴얼대로 했는데 난 안되고, 게시판 찾아보면 다들 그걸ㄹ로 잘된다고 하고
<sungyo> 나만안되~
<sungyo> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 나는 안되~~~~
<sungyo> 엉엉~
<razGon_iPad> 그게 결국은 복잡한 속내가 있어서 그렇죠.ㅎ
<sungyo> 스톨만형 어뜩할겅에여~
<yemharc> 별별 시덥지 않은게 다 걸림돌이 되죠
<yemharc> 그분은 이맥스밖에 안쓰니 이런 고충 몰라요
<yemharc> .........
<razGon_iPad> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래서 제가 cli화면이 익숙해졌나봐요~
<razGon_iPad> 근데 우분투는 돈이 안된다는 진실을 알면 개발자들이 몰릴까요?\
<razGon_iPad> 애플앱이 몰린이유는 돈이 되서 그렇죠.
<razGon_iPad> 게다가 개발하기 쉽고요. 단일기기에 최적화 잘된기기.
<razGon_iPad> 근데 우분투폰은 좀다르죠.
<razGon_iPad> 이제는 조립컴처럼 조립핸폰 나올까요?
<yemharc> 그건 무리에요
<yemharc> 그럴려면 모든 핸드폰이 같은 디자인에 같은 설계를 가지고 부품도 동일한 규격만 써야 가능하거든요
<razGon_iPad> 무리겠죠.
<yemharc> 불가능하죠
<razGon_iPad> 일단은 우분투를 설치할것인가 안드로이드를 설치할것인가 결정하게 되겠죠
<razGon_iPad> 흠..
<razGon_iPad> 오늘 추도예배 또하네요.
<SunGyo_IPhone> 뭐 전 돈을 바라고 쓰는건 아니라서요..
<sungyo> 어쩌다가요?
<razGon_iPad> 개발자는 돈바라고 만들죠.
<razGon_iPad> 아. 오늘은 마눌외할아버지 추도예배.
<sungyo> 음. 밖으로 나가신 다음에 우측 상단에 i 똥글뱅이 툭 누르시면 폰트변경이 뜨네요.
<razGon_iPad> 같은 기일이네요.
<SunGyo_IPhone> 연달아이시네요
<razGon_iPad> 예
<razGon_iPad> 잠시 재접할께요
<sungyo> yemharc님 이런건 어떠세요?
<yemharc> ?
<sungyo> 공기관이나 이런 곳에서 OS를 오픈소스로 통일하고,
<razGon_iPad> 흠... 입력창은 안바뀌는 군요. 그게 중요한데 말이죠.
<razGon_iPad> 리하이요
<sungyo> 필요한 개발자를 공기관측에서 고용해서 개발비를 주면서 개발을 하는거죠.
<yemharc> 한 10년은 걸릴 일이군요
<sungyo> 공기관 같은데서 생각만 바꿔주면 가능할 일이네요?
<yemharc> 아뇨 그게 그렇지가 않아요
<sungyo> 이야기좀 해주세요~
<yemharc> 실제 그런 사례는 브라질이 있고요. 브라질이 "오피스"만 대체하는데 6년 걸렸습니다
<sungyo> 결과는요~?
<yemharc> 오피스만 바꾸는걸로 6년 걸렸어요
<razGon_iPad> 공기관이 생각이 안바뀌는게 문제죠
<razGon_iPad> 우리나라 공무원들이 얼마나 복지부동인데요
<sungyo> 그래서 바꿨네요~?
<yemharc> 네
<razGon_iPad> 저희 아버님이 공무원이셨는데요.
<yemharc> 바꾸는거 자체는 말씀대로 마음만 먹으면 되요
<yemharc> 비용이 초괴랄이라 그렇죠
<yemharc> 일단 사람들 다시 교육시켜야 하고
<razGon_iPad> 솔직히 바꾸면 바꾸죠.
<yemharc> 기존 문서를 전~부 컨버팅 해야하고
<razGon_iPad> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_iPad> 뭐 다들 pdf로
<sungyo> 공기관같아선 실행이 쉽지 않겠지만 저같은 경우엔 현재 컴퓨터 6대중 2대를 제외하고는 우분투로 넣었거든요.
<yemharc> 그러고 나서도 한동안 사람들이 "익숙하지 않은 툴"에 적응하느라 업무효율이 "대~애단히" 떨어지는것도 감수해야하죠
<razGon_iPad> 저는 예배가겠습니다. 있다가 뵈요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 네.^^
<sungyo> 헉;;
<sungyo> 지금 나머지 1대도 우분투로 밀어놓고 대신에 windows7 울티메이이트를 한대 사넣으려고 하거든요.
<yemharc> 사실 이미 10년도 더 전부터 그렇게 공기관이나 학교같은곳을 바꿔보려고 한 사람들이 많이 있어요
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋ 하지만 쉽지 않겠죠~
<yemharc> 근데 다들 고개를 젓습니다. 사람들이 컴퓨터 OS를 선택하는건 편하냐 아니냐, 혹은 뛰어나냐 아니냐가 아니거든요
<yemharc> "(내가) 익숙하냐 아니냐"로만 구분하죠
<sungyo> 기존의 행정문서들도 다 한글로 작성되어져 있고~
<sungyo> 하지만 학생들을 가르치고 있는 사람의 입장에선 시간이 걸리더라도 바꿔볼수만 있다면 그 길을 바라보고 싶더라구요.
<sungyo> 그리고 적어도 저희 사무실에서 만큼은 우분투가 기본으로 깔려있게 되는거니까요.
<sungyo> 힝~ 별로 구미가 안당기시나봐요. '-'a
<yemharc> 아뇨 일하던 중이라;;
<yemharc> 사실 예전부터 지금까지 실시간으로, 그런 시도를 하는 분들은 정말 많긴 해요
<yemharc> 근데 사실 대부분 실패했죠
<yemharc> 애들한테는 게임 인되고
<yemharc> 직장인들한테는 업무가 안되고
<yemharc> 노인들한테는 뭘 해도 어렵고
<yemharc> 걸림돌이 많아요
<yemharc> 데스크탑 리눅스가 너무 품질이 낮았다는것도 한몫 했죠
<sungyo> 옴~
<sungyo> 잘됬네요.
<yemharc> 하는거 자체를 두고 멍청하게 그걸 왜 해, 쓸데없어 뭐 이런 말은 옛날부터 많았죠
<yemharc> 그리고 그 결과는 국방부의 MS 라이센스 위반으로 나타났지만요 (담배...)
<sungyo> 한번 이번기회에 정착된 모델을 만들어봐야겠네요. '-'
<yemharc> 쉽지 않을거에요
<yemharc> 이러쿵저러쿵 해도 사실 전세계 업무 표준은 MS 오피스니까요
<sungyo> 만약에 제가 군대에서 행정을 해보질 않았으면 생각 해보지 못했을거 같아요.
<sungyo> 그런데 오히려 군대에서 행정을 끝까지 해보고 나오니, 힘들어도 제 환경에서의 가능성들이 보이더라구요.
<sungyo> 사실 저는 조금 더 멀리 바라보고 있긴 해요.
<yemharc> 근데 사실 가장 큰 문제는 AX죠 역시...
<sungyo> ax요?
<yemharc> 행정/금융쪽으로는 그냥 "안됀다"라고 봐야 하니까요
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 예. 그래서 윈도우컴 한대는 있어야 한다고 생각해요 '-'
<yemharc> 옥션은 그런 주제에 맥북으로 쇼핑하는 광고를 냈지만요 (먼산)
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그래서 지금 생각하고 있는게 6대의 우분투에 1대의 윈도우 울티메이트와 한개의 아래하한글 라이센스거든요.
<sungyo> 요렇게만 해놓아도 업무보는건 가능해보이는데..어떠세요?
<yemharc> 사용이 몰리지만 않으면 가능해요
<yemharc> 문제는 "윈도우 이외의" 작업에 대해 사용하는 사람들이 얼마나 숙달되느냐죠
<sungyo> 저정도면 어느정도 실현가능성이 있지 않을까요?
<sungyo> 예. 저도 그건 시간이 필요하다고 보거든요.
<yemharc> 심한경우에는 "못해먹겠네" 하고 나가기도 해요 (......)
<sungyo> 그런데 군대에서 보면, 나이드신 간부들은 어려워하는 반면 20대 초반 아이들은 금방금방 익혀버리더라구요.
<sungyo> 뭐... 전 그러면 '어~ 그래~' 하는 타입이라서요^^;;;;
<sungyo> 또 도망갈 구멍을 생각해서 윈도우 울티메잇의 기반을 생각한것도 그렇구요..
<sungyo> 써니님 바쁘시네요^^;;;
<sungyo> 뭐 저도 하다가 안되면 그때가서 때려치우겠죠. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 암튼 하나씩 해보면서 나오는 결과들 또 가지고와볼게요.
<yemharc> 네. 좋은 결과 있기를 바랍니다 :)
<sungyo> 히힛 감사합니다~*
<sungyo> 웹표준의 중요성을 절실히 느끼네요.
<sungyo> 아이폰에 맞푸면 파폭에서 깨지고, 파폭에 맞추면 아이폰에서 깨지네요.ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 애혀~*
<sungyo> 역시 혼자 보기 위해 만드게 쵝오인가봅니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ;;
<sungyo> 한번 보실래요?
<sungyo> 참. 아파치서버 걸려있는 상황에서 /var/www 내에 폴더 이름을 몰라도 찾아낼수가 있나요?
<yemharc> 찾을수도 있고 막을수도 있고요
<sungyo> 기본설정이 막혀있는건 아닌가요?
<yemharc> 기본설정은 열려있죠
<yemharc> 인덱스 페이지 지우고 접속해보면
<sungyo> 움.
<sungyo> 안열려요.
<yemharc> Index of / 라고하면서 목록이 나오죠
<sungyo> 목록이 안나와요 '-'a 그럼 막혀있는건가요?
<yemharc> 우분투 아파치 패키징에서는 막혀있나보네요
<yemharc> fobidden 같은게 뜨면 막혀있는거에요
<sungyo> 그럼 혹시라도 공개된 폴더가 있을시 폴더명만 바꿔주면 그만이네요?
<yemharc> index of...가 막힌 상황이라면 그렇죠
<yemharc> 쉽게 말하면 URL이 바뀐거니까요
<yemharc> site.com/abc/test.html 이던 상황에서
<sungyo> 그리고 그 URL은 막힌 상황에서는 찾을수 없는거인거죠?
<sungyo> 예를들어 무작위로 패킷을 대입해본다던지 식으로요.
<yemharc> site.com/bcd 라고 폴더만 바꿔줘도 URL이 바뀐거니까요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 뭐 방법은 워낙 많아서.......
<sungyo> 일정 이상의 fake 패킷이 들어올경우 상대 아이피를 차단하게 해줄수도 있나요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> iptable을 공부하세요
<sungyo> 파일서버 하나 돌리려다 집 한체 짓겠어요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 차단도 임시차단이 있고 영구차단이 있고, 일정 기간 차단이 있고 등등
<yemharc> wget -r -p -l0 -e robots=off -U mozilla http://www.website.com
<yemharc> 이런 명령어 한줄이면 다 긁어옵니다
<yemharc> 근데 물론 저것도 막을 수 있어요
<yemharc> 공격과 방어는 언제나 "누가 구멍을 얼마나 더 많이 알고 있느냐" 싸움이에요
<yemharc> 근데 당연히 들쑤시고 다니는 쪽이 더 유리하니까, 그런걸 막기 위해서 모의해킹 같은 테스트로 보안점검을 하고 그러는거죠
<sungyo> 음. 해보니까 인덱스파일밖에 못가져와요.
<yemharc> 그럼 다 막혀있는거에요
<sungyo> lol
<yemharc> 보통 저 wget같은건 커뮤니티 사이트 같은데서 대부분 허용해요. 특히 기술사이트
<yemharc> xda포럼같은곳이 대표적이죠
<yemharc> 다 다운받으면 한 4기가 정도 나옵니다
<sungyo> 허용하는 이유가 있나요?
<yemharc> 정보공유요
<yemharc> 와서 보는것도 좋고, 필요한건 다운받고 맘대로 해라 라는거죠
<sungyo> 저희 포럼같이 말이죠?
<yemharc> 어....우리 포럼 열려있던가 -_-...
<yemharc> 열려있어도 딱히 큰 문제거리는 안되니까요. 어서 털릴 이유도 없고 . . .
<sungyo> 저게 원래 탭으로 정렬을 해준건데 아이폰으로 할때랑 파폭으로 할때랑 다르네요.
<sungyo> 파폭 기준으로 텝으로 정렬하고 나면 아이폰에서 깨지고, 아이폰에서 정렬하면 파폭에서 깨지는게 영 '-'
<sungyo> 탭을 쓰지 말까요?
<yemharc> 탭?
<sungyo> 예 \ㅅ
<sungyo> \t
<sungyo> 아이폰에서 열면 깔쌈하게 열려요.
<yemharc> 그냥 텍스트로 쓰면 멀쩡한가요?
<sungyo> 원래는 저게 '표'같이 배열된거거든요.
<sungyo> 차라리 표를 쓸까요?
<yemharc> 아예 테이블로 하세요 그럼
<yemharc> 톰보이 포맷에 맞춰서 바꿔주는거 같은데
<yemharc> 어차피 파싱할거면 그냥 table로......
<sungyo> 예. 대신에 톰보이로 들어갈때는 적당히 바꿔주면 되겠죠. '-'
<sungyo> 저기에다가 이제 로그인 패스워드 걸어주고, 모바일 같은데선 자동 로그인 할수 있게 해놓으면 다른 분들도 재법 쓸 수 있게 해드릴수 있을거 같기도 해요.
<sungyo> 이거 구현까지는 왔는데 패스워드 걸어주는거에서부터 슬슬 막히네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저런거 간단히 패스워드 걸어줄수 있나요?
<yemharc> 하기 나름이죠 뭐
<razgon_ppmt>  안녕하세요?
<razgon_ppmt> 이제부터 나만의 시간.ㅋ
<yemharc> 가장 간단한 방법은 서버하고 계정연동 시켜서
<yemharc> 가입하면 그대로 시스템 계정을 주고
<yemharc> 그걸로 관리하면 되죠
<sungyo> 그렇게도 되겠군요 '-'a
<sungyo> 맘에드는 메모 솔루션이 없어 직접 만들게 된건데 하고 난뒤로는 재법 편해졌어요.
<razgon_ppmt> 오웅.. 메모솔루션이라. sungyo 님께서 자작하신건가요?
<sungyo> 아, 못보여드렸나요? 톰보이를 웹으로 끌고나온거요.
<razgon_ppmt> 아. 그거 말이군요.ㅎ
<sungyo> 예. 더이상 메모를 하기위해 베너광고를 볼 일도 없어졌고, 새로운 버젼이 나왔다고 이메일을 받을 필요도 없구요.
<sungyo> 제가 원하는 '사전'방식이기 때문에 어느 페이지에서든 '제목'만 적어주면 스스로 그 페이지로 링크가 생성되요.
<razgon_ppmt> 하긴 그렇겠군요
<razgon_ppmt> 흠 저야 메모 어플들을 자꾸 옮기는데 구글이 가장 편한거 같아서 구글 쓰고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<razgon_ppmt> 후...
<razgon_ppmt> 친구녀석 기합한번 거하게 줘야 겠습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 제 동생같았으면 무쟈게 팼을겁니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 어디부터 손데야 될지 모를정도로 노트북을 막써놓았습니다.
<razgon_ppmt> 헐.. 이건 기계가 아니라 무슨 .!!
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐겁고 행복한 하루 되세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-01
<nanun> 안녕하세요
<nanun> razgon/ 예전에 컴퓨터 동호회에서 뵈었던 분이 이렇게 말씀하시더라구요 '컴퓨터는 내 하인이야. 내가 이렇게 저렇게 시키면 그냥 하면 되는거지, 내가 컴퓨터를 위해서 이렇게 저렇게 할 필요 없잖아?'
<razGon_web> nanun: 안녕하세요?
<nanun> 좋은 아침이에요 ^^
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<nanun> samahui/ 안녕하세요
<samahui> nanun: 안녕히세요 ^^
<ahoops> 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 몹시 피곤한 아침이군요.
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<samahui_PC> 피곤하고 비내리고 꿀꿀한 아침이지만... 주말의 시작이자 2월의 시작인 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 즐거운 한달~ 행복한 주말 보내세요
<truexfp> 안녕하세요.. 모두 반가워요
<Markers> 요즘 노트북 패널 얼마인가요?
<samahui_PC> 모니퍼 패널 말씀인가요?
<samahui_PC> 인치 해상도에 따라서 다른데요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 다나와 같은데서 검색해보니깐 액정보호필름 같은게 나오는데 -_-
<samahui_PC> 그거 그렇게 검색하지 마시고 그냥 노트북 액적 교체 로 검색해보세요
<samahui_PC> 싼건 5만원대부터 10~20까지
<samahui_PC> 다양해요
<samahui_PC> 제가 TP 고해상도 교체할때 교체 해주는 비용까지 20들었었어요
<Markers> 노트북 구매한 회사에 물어보니 그냥 액정 교체하고 이것저것 하는데 대략 10마넌 정도 되지 않을까 예상하던데
<samahui_PC> 네
<samahui_PC> 해상도에 따라 틀리고 AS기간이면 AS센터 이용하는게 싸고
<samahui_PC> 그게 아니면 용상 선인상가내 모니터 교체하는 가계 찾아가는게 쌉니다
<Markers> as는 지났어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 그리고 왠만하면 직접하지 마세요
<Markers> 지금 여쭈어본곳이 선인상가 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 먼지없는 시설이 갖춰지기 힘들기 때문에
<samahui_PC> 교체중 먼지들어가면 골치 아픕니다
<razGon_web> ggg
<razGon_web> 정답!
<samahui_PC> 걍 몇만원 더주더라고 가서 하세요
<samahui_PC> 선인에서 10만원 정도면 싼거네요
<razGon_web> 후... 드디어 기다렸던 게 옵니다.
<samahui_PC> 이왕 바꾸는거 인치 큰 노트북이면 고해상도로 교체해 버리세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 오웅!~
<Markers> 근데 문제는 이 노트북을 40만원에 주고 삿다는 점 @_@;;
<samahui_PC> 앗 ! 뭐가 오나요?????
<razGon_web> 레티나?!
<samahui_PC> ggg
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 레티나 !!!!
<razGon_web> 중국산 핸드폰이요. 듀얼유심.
<Markers> 제가 고칠게 probook 4421s
<samahui_PC> 노트북 싸게 샀어도 10만원에 액정 새로 교체하면 그다지 나쁘지 않아요
<razGon_web> 레티나 아니에요.ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 열심히 사용해서 뽕뽑으면 되죠 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_web> 저에게 버리세요.ㅎ
<Markers> 노트북 액정을 고칠지 몇만원 좀 얹어서 중고 노트북이라도 살지 고민중이랍니다 =_=
<samahui_PC> 듀얼유심
<samahui_PC> ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 처분하고 새로 사는것도 나쁘지는 않겠네요
<samahui_PC> 요즘 노트북 가격이 싸니 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 하긴 그러겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 프로북이면 어디건가요?
<samahui_PC> 전 요즘 3g 데이터 유심 가능한 7인치 패드 찾아보는 중입니다
<Markers> HP 회사 꺼예요
<razGon_web> 아.. 그것도 좀있으면 나옵니다.
<razGon_web> ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러면 Markers 님 파일서버로 사용하세요.
<razGon_web> 딱입니다.
<razGon_web> 놋북서버.
<Markers> 'ㅁ';;
<Markers> 장기간 켜 놓기엔 =_=
<razGon_web> ?
<samahui_PC> 노트북 장시간 켜놔도 전력소모 극심하게 낮아서 괜찮아요
<samahui_PC> 저도 지금 노트북 서버로 쓰고 있습니다
<Markers> 개인용 파일 서버 이용하시라는 말씀 아니신가요
<razGon_web> WOL사용하시면 되고요. 놋북 생각보다 전력 많이 나가지 않아요
<samahui_PC> 파일서버로 쓰면 딱입니다
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 APM만 되어도 쓸만하죠.
<razGon_web> 몰래 블로그 만들어서 메모하는 것만 해도 좋구요.
<Markers> 근데
<samahui_PC> 노트북 전력이라 해봐야 최신게임용이나 되야 150~180이고 그냥 일반적인놈들은 90w이하인지라
<razGon_web> 그정도 사양이면 할수 있는게 많은데요.
<Markers> 파일 서버로 쓰라는건 따로 놋북을 더 사라는 말씀?
<samahui_PC> 저전력 서버로 쓰기 최고로 좋은게 노트북입니다
<razGon_web> 중고 놋북생각하시고 있잖아요?
<Markers> 넹
<Markers> 근데 가격을 30만원 이내로 생각하고 잇엇
<Markers> 있어서
<razGon_web> 만약 그쪽으로 가신다면 남은 놋북은 어떻게 하실생각이세요?
<razGon_web> 저에게 버리면 감사합니다만.
<samahui_PC> 30이네에 사봐야
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 듀얼 이하
<samahui_PC> 구형인데
<Markers> 그래서 고민중이잖아요 =_=
<samahui_PC> 아니면 신형 넷북정도고
<samahui_PC> 차라리 액정갈고
<samahui_PC> 열심히 본전 뽑도록 쓰세요
<Markers> 30이내의 중고 놋북 그리 구하기 쉽지도 않을거 같아서
<samahui_PC> 구하려면 구하는거야 쉽습니다
<samahui_PC> 많이 나와요 근데
<samahui_PC> 그정도 가격이면
<samahui_PC> 잘해야 t400이하
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 최소한 어느정도 쓰려면 듀얼을 구하기가 어렵죠.
<Markers> 보통 그 가격대는 놋북이 아니라 그 머시지…; 죠낸 쬐금한거
<samahui_PC> t400 정도면 솔직히 쓸만하지만
<razGon_web> samahui_PC: 맞다. 여기 중고놋북의 스페셜리스트!!
<razGon_web> HTPC같은 거요?
<razGon_web> 아니면 넷북?
<samahui_PC> 아니요 팅크패드요 ㅋ ㅋ
<Markers> t400이 씽크패드 말씀하시는거죠?
<samahui_PC> 33정도면 거래 가능한 가격에 t8600 들어가고 2기가 메모리 정도 모델 나옵니다
<samahui_PC> 넵
<samahui_PC> 상태나 사양에 따라 다르긴 한데
<samahui_PC> 그정도 구입가능할거예요
<samahui_PC> 네이버 중고나라 검색해보시던가 아님
<samahui_PC> tpholic 가입하고 모니터링 하세요
<samahui_PC> 장터
<samahui_PC> 쓸만해요
<samahui_PC> 제가 지금 한대 돌리고 있는데 좋더군요\
<Markers> tpholic이 무엇을 하는곳?
<samahui_PC> 전 조금 문제 있는 놈이라 30에 구입해서 제가 손봐서 잘쓰고 있습니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 구 ibmmania입니다
<samahui_PC> 씽크패드 전문 메니아 사이트요
<samahui_PC> 근데 솔직히 가격싼건 중고나라가 났습니다
<Markers> tp holic이 씽크패드 홀릭 =_=?;;
<samahui_PC> 넵
<samahui_PC> 원래 ibmmania 하나였는데... ibmmania.com/bbs와  tpholi.com/xe
<samahui_PC> 로 나뉘어서요
<samahui_PC> 사람 많은건 tpholic이 많고
<Markers> 중고나라에서 거래할때 직접거래하나요? 다들?
<samahui_PC> 원조격 사람들은 ibmmania에 따로 나와있고 그렇습니다
<samahui_PC> 중고나라는 직거래 아니면
<samahui_PC> 하지 않는게 좋아요
<samahui_PC> 위험합니다
<samahui_PC> 워낙 사기가 많아서
<Markers> ;ㅁ;
<samahui_PC> 하지만 직거래 하면 상태를 직접 볼수도있고
<samahui_PC> 좀 저렴하게 사기 쉽죠
<razGon_web> 저도 직거래 아니면 추천 안합니다.
<samahui_PC> 왠만하면 직거래 하세요
<razGon_web> 직거래도 속아 먹는 경우 많은데.
<samahui_PC> 물선 상태도 봐야하고
<samahui_PC> 물건
<samahui_PC> 확인안하고 샀다가 피박씁니다
<samahui_PC> 그게 아니면 좀 비싸더라도 옥션이용하는게 났고요
<samahui_PC> 카드거래 가능하니까요
<samahui_PC> 위험도가 낮죠
<samahui_PC> 아니면 30만원에서 조금더 보태서 차라리 신제품 사는겁니다
<samahui_PC> 요즘 울트라북 저가형 40~60선에 나오던데요
<samahui_PC> 울트라북 아니여도 14~15인치대 저렴한 녀석 많습니다. 넷북말고
<samahui_PC> 그냥 저렴한 놈으로다가요
<Markers> 흠 ~_~
<samahui_PC> 전자제품은 중고보다는 새제품이 났죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 사양 어느정도 필요하신데요?
<Markers> 중고도 현재 쓰고 있는 probook 4421s 정도는 나와줘야되는데
<Markers> 좀 불편하더라도 그냥 고치는게 나을거 같아요
<Markers> 당장 파일서버 구축 한다해도 쓸일도 없구;; 요샌 거진 구글드라이브만 쓰니
<samahui_PC> 사양 나쁘지 않으니
<samahui_PC> 그냥 고쳐 쓰는거 추천드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> tpholic 여기선 중고 거래도 하나요?
<samahui_PC> 그게 i7 1세대 들어간거죠?
<samahui_PC> 넵 중고거래 하는데 좀 시간 걸릴꺼예요 등급 올려야 장터 입성이 가능해서
<Markers> 허 =_=
<samahui_PC> 그럼 차라리 고쳐 쓰세요
<samahui_PC> i7 정도면 쓸만하자나요
<Markers> i5 core일거예요 지금 제 노붓이 아마
<samahui_PC> 모니터 고칠김에
<samahui_PC> 해상도 높여 달아줘요
<samahui_PC> 교체업체에서 가능할 겁니다
<samahui_PC> 그럼 더 쓸만하죠
<samahui_PC> 1400x900 정도 달면 되겠네요. 14인치니
<Markers> 그 머지
<samahui_PC> 가격차 얼마 안날겁니다
<Markers> tpholic 장터는 어디서 봐요?
<samahui_PC> 매매란 이요
<samahui_PC> tpholic.com/xe 접속해서 매매란 들어가면 되는데 회원 아니면 접속이 안됩니다.
<Markers> 저 목록이 매매란에
<Markers> 3개밖에 안 보이는데 더 있나요?
<samahui_PC> ?
<razGon_web> 드디어 도착했습니다.
<samahui_PC> 개인매매란 입니다
<samahui_PC> razGon: 추카드립니다
<Markers> 매매란 탭 말씀하시는거 아닌가요
<razGon_web> 중국산인데 의외로 깨끗하네요.
<razGon_web> 생강빵버전이라는 점만 빼고 다 좋습니다. 슬라이드가 깔끔합니다.
<samahui_PC> 예 매매란 들어가면
<Markers> 공동 구매 / 업체홍보매매란 / 공공의 이익
<Markers> 이렇게 있는데
<samahui_PC> 개인 매매란 있습니다
<samahui_PC> 아
<samahui_PC> 그게
<samahui_PC> 가입안하면 안보입니다
<samahui_PC> 가입해도 등급안되면 못들어가고요
<samahui_PC> 그리고
<Markers> 가입한 상태예요 'ㅅ'
<samahui_PC> 프로북
<Markers> 등급이 딸려서 아예 안 보여지는건가
<samahui_PC> 중고가 50만원대네요
<samahui_PC> ^^;;
<Markers> @_@
<samahui_PC> 그냥 모니터 고치는게 싸게 먹힐듯 한데요
<Markers> 아 근데 나름대로 thinkpad에 로망이 있어서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Markers> 어디 냅다 사라고 싼 가격에 내놓은거 없나;;
<samahui_PC> 제가 그래서 구형부터 신형까지 거진 다 모았었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 개인 탑쌓기도 가능할 정도로 모았는데 ...
<samahui_PC> 몇대 남기고 다 처분되어버렸습니다
<samahui_PC> 저 없는 사이에 막둥이 님이 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_PC> 카메라에 빠져서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_PC> 아~ 속쓰려... 트라우마가 몰려오네요
<Markers> samahui_pc님이 싸게 파시는건 어떠신가요 +_+
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 위에 썼지만 동생님이 다 처분해 버려서 몇대 안남았고
<samahui_PC> 소장용 입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 팔지도 않고 판다면 무지 비싸게 부를겁니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 노붓은 써야 제맛이예요 소장용으로 갖고 계시지 마시구 필요한 사람에게 나눠주심이 @_@
<samahui_PC> 쓰고 있는건 T400하나인데
<samahui_PC> 이건 상태가 매롱거려서 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 요새 놋북
<Markers> 램 몇기가 달려있죠?
<samahui_PC> 그거야 사양에 따라 다르죠
<samahui_PC> 보통 평균 4기가 달리더군요
<Markers> 글고보니 제 놋북 램이 몇인지도 모르네;
<samahui_PC> 윈7~8 가니까요
<samahui_PC> 램값싸서 더 달아도 되고요 전 대부분 16기가 아니면 8기가 입니다 ㅋ
<samahui_PC> 메모리 슬롯 네개달린 노트북이면 16기가 만들고 2개인 노트북이면 8기가 만들고
<samahui_PC> 4기가 메모리 가격이 가격이 아니죠
<samahui_PC> 좀 올랐을라나..
<samahui_PC> 저번달에 2만원 이하로 구입했었어요.
<Markers> 't'
<Markers> 머지;; probook 4421s 이게 스펙이 검색할때마다 다 다르네 ㅡ ㅡ;;
<samahui_PC> 그게 뒤에 다른 모델넘버가 붙어요
<samahui_PC> 그거에 따라서 사양이 달라요
<samahui_PC> i7모델 i5모델 i3모델 이렇게 있어요
<Markers> thinkpad 무게가 평균 몇정도 나오죠?
<samahui_PC> 그것도 모델에 따라서 달라요
<Markers> 2kg 안 넘어가죠?
<samahui_PC> 몇인치 짜리요?
<Markers> 음
<Markers> thinkpad 정작 사보지를 않아서 12인치? 14인치정도?
<samahui_PC> 14인치 보통 1.7~2키로 미만 일겁니다
<Markers> 씽크패드 보니깐 지름신이 막 강림하실려고하네;;
<samahui_PC> 근데 확실히 tp스러운건 2세대 i7이전 모델입니다
<samahui_PC> 라인업으로 치면 T420 이전 모델들이요
<samahui_PC> t420까지만 정통  tp스타일의 7열 키보드이고
<samahui_PC> 그 이후로 아이솔방식으로 바뀌어서
<samahui_PC> 다른 노트북이랑 차이가 없어요
<samahui_PC> 저도 그래서 요즘 HP 엘리트북으로 넘어왔고요
<Markers> 420 이후가 6열키인가요/
<samahui_PC> 네
<samahui_PC> 430부터 6열 요즘나오는 노트북들 처럼 바뀌었죠
<samahui_PC> 420이 마지막 Tp 카보드 스타일 입니다
<samahui_PC> 중고가가 좀 쎄죠
<samahui_PC> 인텔 i7~3 2세대 모델 초기까지만 나왔습니다 7열키보드
<Markers> 내 놋북 사양 몰라서 결국 놋북 켜서 보고 있네요 =_=;;
<samahui_PC> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 아래 써있는 모델명을 알려주세요
<samahui_PC> 그런 찾아봐 드릴께요
<Markers> 인텔 코어 i5 cpu에 램 4기가에 64비트운영머신;
<Markers> 근데
<Markers> 모델번호? 같은게 안보여요
<Markers> probook 4421s 말곤 ㅣ;
<Markers> hp 사이트 가니깐 그냥 4450 인가 그 버전 이후꺼만 쫙 나열되어있고 -_-
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Markers, 안녕하세요
<samahui_PC> 1세대 i5죠?
<Markers> 그런것 같아요
<samahui_PC> 색은 검정인가요? 은색인가요?
<Markers> 검정색이요
<Markers> 음
<samahui_PC> 그럼 아마도 hp probook 4421s XU363PA 일겁니다
<Markers> 제품명이 XU363pXU363PA#AB1 이건가
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 원장님..! 점심시간입니다 ㅋ_ㅋ
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 이미 먹고 있삼.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_web, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ뭐 드시고계세요?
<samahui_PC> i5-560m 14inch 1366x768  4g ram 640g hdd
<samahui_PC> ati radeon hd5470m
<samahui_PC> 대충 이렇네요 2.35키로그램무게
<JSTae76> 여담이지만 노트북 2.35Kg 무거울꺼라 생각했는데 별로 안 무겁더군요
<Markers> ,,,,
<Markers> 무거운데 -ㄱ
<samahui_PC> 전 엘리트북 매고 댕겨요
<JSTae76> Markers, 제가 작년에 대략 3주정도 MBP (2.56Kg)를 들고 다녔는데 별로 안 무겁던데요
<Markers> 두 손 들고 운동장 뛰어보세요 =_= 안 무겁나
<razGon_web> JSTae76: 라면에 밥먹고 잠시 업무중.
<JSTae76> 지금쓰는게 2.02Kg인데 딱 적정이네요..ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 저 이 놋북으로 하루종일 가방에 매고 댕기는게 얼마나 힘들엇는데 ㅠ
<JSTae76> Markers, (__) 별로 안 무거운데..ㅠㅠ 내가 이상한가
<samahui_PC> 제꺼 엘리트북 3.1키로 최저
<samahui_PC> 로 잡아도
<JSTae76> Markers, 가방에 매니깐 제 평소 학교 가방보다 가볍던뎅요..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 거기에 아뎁터 넣고
<samahui_PC> 이것저것 서류넣고
<JSTae76> razGon_web, 라면말고 몸에 좋은거 좀 드시기 그랬습니다..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 미니 노트북 넣으면 대략 5키로
<samahui_PC> ㅜㅜ
<Markers> 덕분에 놋북이 가방을 찢어먹었다는..
<samahui_PC> 매일매일 어깨가 내려앉는 느낌이나요
<Markers> 음
<Markers> 해상도가
<JSTae76> 어댑터도 가방에 넣고 한 30분 정도 걸으니 어깨가 조금은 앉는 느낌이 나는건 맞아요..ㅋㅋ
<samahui_PC> 해상도 낮네요
<samahui_PC> 너무 높아도 눈아프다면
<Markers> 1366 x 768이면 더 올릴수 있는건가;
<samahui_PC> 1400x900
<samahui_PC> 이 나올꺼예요
<samahui_PC> 동 모델로
<Markers> 그 이상 올릴수도 잇어요?
<samahui_PC> 14인치 와이드 모델에서는 거의 최고 해상도일걸요
<samahui_PC> 아마도
<samahui_PC> 패널만 존대 하고
<Markers> 그런가
<samahui_PC> 프로북이랑 호환만 된다면
<samahui_PC> 존재하면
<samahui_PC> 올리는건 가능하죠
<samahui_PC> 근데 패널 수급이 어려우면 그만큼 비싸져요
<JSTae76> 점심 먹고오겠습니다~
<samahui_PC> 1400이 아니라 1600 이네요
<samahui_PC> 1600x900
<samahui_PC> 제T400 해상도네요
<Markers> 요 근래에
<Markers> 소프트웨어보다
<Markers> 하드웨어에 관심이 막 증가하는거 같아 맘이 안쓰럽다는..;
<Markers> 수중에 쓸 수 있는 돈이 생기니깐 맨날 검색만 하고 앉아있구 ㅡㅡ
<Markers> 이 놋북이랑 성능 비슷하면서 무게 작은 놋북 어디 없을려나요
<samahui_PC> 1600x900해상도 될듯해요. 동기종 라인업에 이패널 들어간 모델이 있네요
<samahui_PC> 차라리 그럼
<samahui_PC> 그 녀석 처분하고
<samahui_PC> 울트라북으로 가세요
<samahui_PC> 인민에어 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> 인민에어?
<samahui_PC> 완전 가볍고 싼 노트북
<samahui_PC> 한성에서 나온 울트라 북인데
<samahui_PC> 외형이 맥북에어 닮아서
<samahui_PC> 인민에어 예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_PC> 70만원 정도 안되는 가격에
<Markers> ㄸㄸㄸㄷ
<samahui_PC> 성능 좋고 알류미늄케이스
<samahui_PC> 근데 사과대신 별이 달렸어요
<samahui_PC> 그래서 또 인민에어 ㅎㅎ;;
<Markers> @_@;;
<Markers> 씽크패드가 끌리는 이유가
<Markers> 터치패드 부분이 맘에 드는거랑 나름대로 작은 사이즈(?) 때문인데 흠
<Markers> 지금 쓰고 있는 녀석 놋북은 ㅡㅡ;;;
<Markers> 타자 치고 있다가 터치가 민감하게 반응해서 엄청 짜증났었거든요
<Markers> 무게도 무게였지만...;
<samahui_PC> 터치 죽여버려요
<samahui_PC> 터치 저도 싫어서
<Markers> 죽여놓고 쓰기는 한데
<samahui_PC> 터치패드 두드림 기능 꺼놓습니다
<samahui_PC> 터치패드 두드림으로 클릭하는 기능만 꺼놔도
<Markers> 평소에 마우스질을 최대한 안할려고 하는데 그게 힘들더라구요;
<samahui_PC> 키보드 두드딜때 문제 없는데요
<Markers> 친구녀석이 그때 보여준 씽크패드 1시간 사용햇을때의 느낌이란;;
<samahui_PC> 전 이만 나가봐야 되요 . 대전 출장갑니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_PC> 씽크패드가 써보면 반하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 타자치면서 마우스질 하는 신세계;;
<Markers> 안녕히 가세요
<samahui_PC> 프로그래밍할때 특히 좋아요
<samahui_PC> 문서작업할때도요
<samahui_PC> 트랙포인트도 솔직히 전 터치패드보다 편하고 좋아요
<samahui_PC> 아무튼
<samahui_PC> 좋은 선택하세요 ^^
<samahui_PC> 전 이만 가볼께요
<Markers> 상담 감사합니다.
<samahui_PC> ^^
<samahui_PC> 그럼 이만~
<JSTae76> 꺼억..
<readytoact> -,ㅡ
<readytoact> 뜨에엑
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요
<JSTae76> Seony, ST3 Beta 써보셨나요?
<Seony> 아뇨.
<Seony> 아 말 편하게 하기로 했지 참 ㅋ
<JSTae76> 넵ㅋ
<JSTae76> 안정성과 속도가 개선되었다고하더군요, 그리고 가격이 조금 비싸졌습니다.
<JSTae76> Seony, 우분투에서 ST2 한글 입력에 문제가 있다고 알고있는데 정확히 어떤 문제인가요?
<JSTae76> 아아.. 한글 입력이 안되는게 문제였네요;; ST3에서도 개선되지는 않았습니다.
<JSTae76> 이번 설에 부산으로 가시는분 계시나요?
<ahoops> 언젠가부터 명절의 압박을 느끼기 시작하는것은 왜일까요.
<Cheayuncho> 저도 명절에 안내려가요.. 여러이유로...
<truexfp> exit
<samahui> hi
<samahui> 오랜만에 고향 집에 내려왔습니다.
<samahui> 주말을 편안하게 보내겠네요
<samahui> 조용한 밤이군요
<samahui> 주말 밤이라 그런지 다들 약속이나 술자리로 바쁠듯도 하네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 고향은 어디요?
<samahui> 대전이요
<samahui> 너무 많이 먹어서 배가 뽈록하니 들어갈 생각을 안네요
<samahui> 그만 자야 겠네요. 내일 오전에 일좀 하고 오후에는 오랜만에 친구들도 만나봐야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐겁고 행복한 밤 되세요
<sungyo> Seony님이 취직하시고는 바쁘신가봐요. 잘 안보이시네요.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래요?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_Xch> 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 안자고 뭐하삼?
<razGon_Xch> 나는 인제 밤일 해야되지.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 게임을 괜히했습니다..ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> 나는 이제 중국산 핸폰 최적화 작업해야함.ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 내일 iOS 6.x 탈옥 출시 예정일이네요..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 넘 빠르다능/..ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 무척 기대됩니다ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 사실 탈옥을 출시 몇일만에 됬었으나 툴이 늦게 나온거죠ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 근데 탈옥하면 졸으려나?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 넴ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 아직 iOS 6.x를 지원하는 탈옥 애플리케이션이 별로 없긴하지만 Activator, Toggle..은 물론 Dock 아이콘 갯수를 늘릴수있고 글꼴 변경에.. 기타 등등
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 안드로이드에 비해서 보람이 없군,ㅎ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 안드로이드는 애초부터 고칠게 느무느무 많습니다ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 그래도 충분해요 :)
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 사실 iOS 계열에서의 탈옥은 기능과 커스터마이징이 주 목적입니다.
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 아앗..알아보니 Cydia에서 트윅을 다운로드 받을 수 있다고합니다. 속도향상같은 트윅이 꽤 있다고하네요..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 사실 iOS 계열은 애니메이션 속도를 반만 낮춰도 ㅎㅎ (OS X도 그렇고..)
<razGon_Xch> 하긴 그렇긴 하죠.
<razGon_Xch> 이뻐보이기 위한 화장일뿐
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 하지만 뭔가 끌리는..ㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 아;; 역시 전 게임을 하면 안되나봅니다..ㅜㅜ
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 모든 컴을 좋아하는 사람은 게임을 좋아하게 되어 있음.
<razGon_Xch> 창조물에 대한 리스펙트
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 콜옵 빠돌이라서.. 얼마전에 블랙옵스 2 깔아서 다 끝내고..
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> (물론 난 정품유저~ 에헤헤..ㅎㅎ I LOVE STEAM)
<JSTae76> 그저께부터 GTA 4에 빠져서 온갖 테러를 일삼고..
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님
<razGon_Xch> ?
<razGon_Xch> why?
<JSTae76> 안녕하세염 :)
<razGon_Xch> ?
<razGon_Xch> 당신은 누규?
<razGon_Xch> 나도 치맥교. 근데 당신은 미성년자.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 설명에 보면 미성년자는 맥 대신 킨
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 치맥은 공돌이의 친구이자 인류의 친규~
<JSTae76> 그나저나 콜옵 블랙옵스 2는 현대에서 미래의 중심에 서있더군요
<JSTae76> 솔직히 블랙옵스 1는 부모님 옆에서 하기엔 정말로 좀 그런게임이였어요..
<JSTae76> 아맞다.. 난 미성년자였지 ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 이런이런..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 나는 부모님 앞에서 게임을 안했다.
<JSTae76> 오호
<razGon_Xch> 걸리면 죽거든.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 전 어렸을때 서든어택하면 아빠가 노트북을 키시고 동접 (__)
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 멋지네..
<JSTae76> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 전방 아버지!
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 음악 좋아하시나?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 당연하죠ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcmKbTR--iA
<razGon_Xch> 15세 이상 관람가.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 아아ㅎ 아는 노래입니다~
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, FEM M/V가 대부분 15세 이용가정도되죠ㅋㅋ 갠적으로 FEM 아티스트의 음악이 좋아서 폰에 FEM 노래만 6곡입니다ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아..
<razGon_Xch> 예네들 넘 좋은거 같아.
<JSTae76> 맞아용
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 빅뱅이 애네들거 배낀거 같은 느낌이 강하거든
<JSTae76> Barami, 안녕하세요~
<razGon_Xch> Barami, 안녕하세요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, K-POP을 별로 안 ㅈ호아해서
<Barami> 흐음.. 안녕하세요.
<JSTae76> 바라미라.. 좋은 닉네임이네요 :)
<JSTae76> Barami, 안녕하세요 :)
<Barami> 허.. 거참.. 12.10 역시 불안정하네..
<razGon_Xch> 저는 그냥 12.04씁니다. LTS
<JSTae76> Barami, 12.x는 모두 불안정해요
<Barami> 12.04 에서 방금 클린 설치로 올라왔건만. 바로 충돌 보고서 뜨네.
<razGon_Xch> 허더덛.
<JSTae76> Barami, 공감합니다ㅋㅋ 뻐특하면 Crash Report
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 라즈곤님.. 팸을 만듭시다..팸ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 팸?
<JSTae76> 넴
<razGon_Xch> FAMILY?
<JSTae76> Ubuntu-ko 아얄씨 채널 나이트팸 (JSTae76, razGon_Xch, sungyo)
<Barami> 그나저나 오랜만에 와보니 못보던 분들이 많군요.
<JSTae76> Barami, 저는 고정멤버라고 할 수 있을지도.. (2010년 첫 접속~)
<JSTae76> 2010년 몇 번 접속하곤 작년 8월부터 사실상 고정 접속했습니다.
<Barami> 전 주로 한국 IRC에서 서식했던터라.
<razGon_Xch> Barami, 전에 잠시 뵈었던거 같은데요.
<razGon_Xch> 아... 맞다. 저쪽 한아얄씨에서 브릿지 되었을때 뵙던거 같아요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 공감해요
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 이거 핸폰이 구형아이팟터치의 느낌이 강함.ㅋ
<Barami> 우분투 채널이 프리노드로 옮겨지고 나선 그다지..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 갑자기 막 커넥션되던 그 때..
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 호옹이..괜찮네요
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 요즘 만들만한게 너무 없어서 친구들과 IRC 클라이언트를 만들까 고심중입니다
<razGon_Xch> 오웃!!
<razGon_Xch> 쪼아!!!
<JSTae76> 문제는..
<razGon_Xch> iOS용의 irc로!!
<JSTae76> 헐
<JSTae76> 십마넌주시옵소소..
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 젊은 것들은 열정이 없어[사장님버전....]
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 당장은 PC / Mac용으로 입지를 확보하고 괜찮다싶으면 모바일로..
<JSTae76> 헐..저는 열정이 넘칩니다
<razGon_Xch> 그게 아니라 합리적인 요구에도 핑계를 대는 게 좀 그래서
<JSTae76> 네네? 저요?
<razGon_Xch> 나도 사장격이지만, 우리나라의 사장들이 그렇게 할 수 밖에 없기도 하거든.
<razGon_Xch> ㅇㅇ
<JSTae76> 헐ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 10만원정도는 솔직히 내가 전용으로 쓰려는 건데 내주지.
<JSTae76> 설마 농담을.. 이해못하신건..아니시죠ㅎ?
<razGon_Xch> 단, 앱올려서 대박내면 이윤의 절반은 내가 가져간다.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 나도 농담임.ㅋ
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 언제 돈이 좀 모이면.. 그 때는 방학때 razGon님이랑 yemharc, sungyo님 찾아가서 밥 이라도 대접해보고싶습니다..
<razGon_Xch> 솔직히 irc에 간간히 페북과 연동되는 놈이면 대박인데.ㅋ
<JSTae76> Seony님은 멀어섯..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 허걱.
<razGon_Xch> 오시면 제가 전라도식으로 뿌려드리죠.
<JSTae76> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71OWAVdnXU4
<razGon_Xch> 요즘 내가 좋게 듣는 곡.
<razGon_Xch> 보컬 목소리 좋당.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 도메인을 얼마전에 처음 구매해봤는데 느무느무 떨립니다 ><
<JSTae76> 헐...큰일났다
<JSTae76> 라즈곤님~라즈곤님~
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 라즈곤니이이이임!
<razGon_Xch> !!1
<razGon_Xch> 미안.. 핸폰 보고 있어서리..ㅋ
<JSTae76> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 도메인을 받다니.
<ahoops> 어흥
<JSTae76> 큰일났어요!
<razGon_Xch> 축하드림
<razGon_Xch> 왜?!
<ahoops> 늦은밤에 다들 안주무시고!!
<razGon_Xch> ahoops, 하이욬.
<JSTae76> Mac App Store에서 Coda 2..지름;;
<ahoops> 꾸벅~!
<JSTae76> ahoops, 안녕하세욬
<razGon_Xch> 허거걱!!!!!!
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 당신은 걸려들었음.ㅋ
<JSTae76> 아니.어차피 지를 녀석이긴한데
<JSTae76> 문제는 잔고가 없음ㅋ
<ahoops> 아휴
<JSTae76> 드디어..
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> Apple ID 정지되는건가ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTae76> 74.99 달러..
<ahoops> 헐..비싿
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<JSTae76> 잔고가 없다..흐헿헿
<ahoops> 그돈이면 열흘은 에어콘틀고살수있는데!!
<JSTae76> 이제 계정 정지를 기다립니다
<razGon_Xch> 대단하다.
<razGon_Xch> 내가 핸폰산거보다 비싸다니.
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 장난치다가 눌려버렸어요..
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 축하해.ㅋ
<ahoops> 라즈곤님
<ahoops> 요즘 저 걍 폭주모드라서 -ㅅ-
<JSTae76> 이제 곧 농협에서 [해외결제승인실패] 잔고부족이라는 메시지와 함께 당신의 Apple ID는 정지되었습니다..라는 메시지가앙앙
<ahoops> 살이 더 빠졌어요
<ahoops> 멸망에요..완전 ㅠ
<Barami> 음. 12.10 에서 그놈쉘 쓰시는분 안계신가요 ~_~
<ahoops> JSTae76, 폰 머머 있어요?
<ahoops> 아이폰이랑 안드로이드도 있어요?
<JSTae76> ahoops, Apple IPhone..!
<ahoops> 5에요?
<JSTae76> ahoops, 개발용인 SGS3, SGS2..
<razGon_Xch> ahoops, 제발...
<JSTae76> 넹
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 제발의 의도는 무엇인가요?
<JSTae76> Barami, 전 Mac..
<razGon_Xch> 제발 금주!
<ahoops> 살찌라 이거죠 ㅠㅠ
<Barami> 전 맥은 관심 없어서..
<razGon_Xch> 그리고 술마시면 안주 안먹는 타입이라서 밤에 군것질도 못하고!
<JSTae76> ahoops님에게 저의 살을 선물합니다ㅋ
<ahoops> 물사먹어본지 이주는 된거같아요;; 다 맥주로 ㅡㅡ;;
<JSTae76> 제 사진보면 알겠지만 살이 느무느무 많네요ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 제살이 먼저!
<Barami> 아우 한영모드 아이콘이 안나오네 이거 젠장...
<Barami> 뭐가 문제지..
<razGon_Xch> 한영모드 아이콘이면 ibus나 nabi의 아이콘이요?
<Barami> 예.
<ahoops> 낼 저녁에는 매우 폭주모드;;
<ahoops> 예약된 폭주에요
<ahoops> 담배 거의 2갑정도 피는데 이것도 보통문제가 아니에요.
<JSTae76> 담배피지마셔요
<razGon_Xch> Barami, 흠.. 갑자기 그놈에서 안나오면 해결하는 방법도 있었는데..
<ahoops> 남자라면 술여자담배 아닙니까!!
<razGon_Xch> 까먹었습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 남자라면 치맥.
<ahoops> -_-;
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, Yeah
<razGon_Xch> 혹은 치콜
<JSTae76> 치맥교 교주입니다 :)
<JSTae76> https://www.facebook.com/groups/429140700493465/
<ahoops> 오늘은 저녁내내 고민해서 코딩하고 나니 4라인 코딩했네요..
<JSTae76> 4라인ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 총기가 완전히 다 되어서 전업해야할듯 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 하고 나니 4라인엿어요
<ahoops> 그거도 if문이 2개였어요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 3시간넘게 한거같은데 그러네요.
<ahoops> 설이라구 어머님이 오신다는데
<ahoops> 방을 못잡아서 큰일이네요.
<ahoops> 같이 살기엔 너무 좁은데 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> ahoops, 원룸이군요.
<ahoops> 원룸도 아니구요
<ahoops> 달방에요..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 성수기 되면 좀 좋은집은 다 집주인이 나가라고 해서 그냥 여기는 안쫓겨나서 살아요 ㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 역시나.
<razGon_Xch> 거기 보라카이라고 하셧나요?
<ahoops> 네네
<razGon_Xch> 며칠전에 제친구가 거기 갔었는데.
<razGon_Xch> 함 가보고 싶군요.
<ahoops> 오늘 여행사 사장님이랑 이야기해보니
<ahoops> 비행기티켓은 남아도는데
<ahoops> 숙소가 없어서 비행기 취소사태가 발생한다고;;
<ahoops> 쫓겨나는 현지인들 많아요 ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops> razGon_Xch, 너무 좁은섬이라서요. 시체놀이하시기엔 완전 좋아요.
<JSTae76> 흐아암
<ahoops> 아무리 구석지에 살아도 5분이면 비치가니깐;;
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 추운날에는 필리핀 같은 곳이 좋아보여요.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 필리핀 사람들 영어는 어떤지요?
<JSTae76> razGon_Xch, 올것이왔습니다..
<ahoops> 기본적으로 회화는 대부분하는데요.
<ahoops> 발음이 미국식+영국식 짬뽕에요
<ahoops> 대학나온 사람들은 잘하구요. 미국식영어쪽으로요.
<razGon_Xch> 그런거 같아요.
<ahoops> 물론 전기없는 동네에서 살다가 돈벌러 온 사람들은 영어 아예 못하는 사람도 있구요.
<razGon_Xch> 약간 자메이카 영어식으로도 하는 거 같군요.
<razGon_Xch> JSTae76, 계정아웃??
<ahoops> 영국식발음은 편한데요, 미국식발음은 r발음이 너무 쎄게 들어가서 힘들때가 많아요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 좀 혀를 질질 끌면서 말하는투도 많구해서 전 싫어요;
<razGon_Xch> 전에 일하던 당직병원에서 필리핀여자가 맞아서 왔는데. 다른 여자 필리핀인이 말하는 것이 서로 조금 다르더군요
<ahoops> 맞아서 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 필리핀이 섬나라인데요. 섬이 7000개 넘어요.
<razGon_Xch> 한여자는 약간 자메이카 같은 경우 그렇구. 다른여자는 완전히 미국식영어 써요
<ahoops> 섬마다 소통된지 얼마 안되서 자체적으로 사용하는 언어가 70개던가..
<ahoops> 암튼 지들끼리도 대화가 안되는경우 많아요 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 딴섬에서 오면 일단 대화가 안될 가능성이 좀있어요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<ahoops> 미국식영어 쓰는사람은 대학나온사람들이 보통 그쪽같아요..
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<razGon_Xch> 그사람들에게 영어 배우는 건 괜찮을까요?
<ahoops> 좀 애매한것같아요.
<ahoops> 회화정도 배우는건 문제가 없는데요.
<razGon_Xch> 물론 대학급
<ahoops> 역시 좀 고급영어? 배울려면 다른나라가는게 좋지싶어요.
<ahoops> 보통 필리핀에서 좀 있다가 가는 경우가 많은걸로 알아요.
<razGon_Xch> 광주의 전남대학교같은 국립대에 파견와있는 학생에게 좀 배우는 건 어ㅏ떨가 생각해서요
<razGon_Xch> 아...
<razGon_Xch> 저희 아이는 싱가폴이나 하와이 보낼생각입니다.
<ahoops> 미국쪽이 나을거같아요.
<ahoops> 돈이 좀 많이 들겠지만요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 싱가폴을 선택한 이유는 이모님이 그쪽에 계셔서요.
<razGon_Xch> 이모님은 곧한국에 들어오시지만, 조카는 거기서 대학다닐 생각하더군요.
<ahoops> 우앙..
<ahoops> 뭐 저도 나와서 사는 이유중에 하나가
<ahoops> 영어문제가 좀 크거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<ahoops> 제가 공부를 싫어해서요..
<ahoops> 그냥 부딪히면서 배우는걸 좋아해서 ㅠㅠ;;
<razGon_Xch> 싱가폴로 가면 중국어와 병행. 물론 아시아계 영어 배우겠지만, 그게 나을거 같기도 하구요.
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 가족있어서구요.
<ahoops> 근데머..맥주한잔하면 편안하게 한국말로 외국사람들이랑 대화합니다 ㅡㅡ;;
<razGon_Xch> 하와이는 범죄율 적은 거 같고 그리고 비자가 좋은 일이 있을거 같아요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 비자가 좋게 나올거 같아요.
<ahoops> 미국이 최선같은데..
<razGon_Xch> 대륙은 비자가 많이 엄격할거 같아요.
<ahoops> 돈 많이 버시자나요!!
<razGon_Xch> 전에 seony님에게 심각하게 물어 보았거든요.
<razGon_Xch> 설마!!
<ahoops> 돈으로!!그까이꺼!!
<razGon_Xch> 빚쟁이입니다..ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 좀만 더 빚을 내세요..그럼되자나요.
<razGon_Xch> 이미 많이 나가 버렸습니다.
<ahoops> 다른 지식은 그다지 욕심은 없는데
<ahoops> 영어는 좀 네이티브하게 햇으면 하는 바램이 있어요.
<ahoops> 근데 나이먹어서? 현실적으로 불가능 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 14살넘어가면 안된다고 하더라구요..
<razGon_Xch> 저희 아이도 초등학교 저학년때나 고학년때 보내려구요
<ahoops> 네..더 어릴때 가면
<ahoops> 한국말을 까묵어서;;
<razGon_Xch> 그렇죠
<ahoops> 여기도 교민분들 자녀들이..
<ahoops> 자녀들때문에 와서 사업하시는분들도 계시거든요.
<ahoops> 금요일 오전수업이 비치에 나와서 노는건데
<ahoops> 국제학교요..
<ahoops> 그때 아는얘들 종종 비치에서 보거든요.
<ahoops> 근데 보면;; 친구들이랑 영어로 이야기를 하긴하는데
<razGon_Xch> 한국애들끼리 모여서 이야기 하죠
<ahoops> 친구들도 프랑스얘도있고 독일얘도 있고해서 ㅡㅡ;;
<ahoops> 지들끼리 대화가 안되는 상황에요
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 막 선생님이 와서 정리해주는상황
<ahoops> 한국얘는 10명도 안되서 뭉칠여지가 없는거같구.;
<ahoops> 필리핀얘들도 섬틀리면 말안통하는건 매한가지구 암튼 난리에요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 바벨탑 그이후군요.ㅋ
<ahoops> 네네
<ahoops> 제가..
<ahoops> 컴터 갈켜달라는 부탁을 받아서요
<ahoops> 한 일주일 가르킨적이 있는데요
<ahoops> 온지 3년다되어가는데;;
<ahoops> 영어 안느는것같더라구요.
<razGon_Xch> 그렇군요.
<ahoops> 좀 흥미있는걸 같이 하면서 말을 해야하는데 섬이 좁아서 얘들끼리 이슈자체가 없어서
<razGon_Xch> 한국아이인가요?
<ahoops> 네네
<razGon_Xch> 흠...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 컴텨보면서 이야기 하면 더 할만한 이야기가 좋을 텐데요.
<ahoops> 튜터랑 3년을 공부했어도..
<ahoops> 듣는건 듣는데 말을 못하는 ㅡㅡ;;
<razGon_Xch> 흠. 그건 공부에 흥미가 없는 거군요.
<ahoops> 네
<razGon_Xch> 거기에 가는게 말하기 배우는 건데.
<razGon_Xch> 듣는 건 어느정도 하면 습득이되요.
<ahoops> 큰얘는 말하는게 안되고, 작은얘는 한국말 잊어먹는 과정중에요;;
<razGon_Xch> 제가 느낀 건데. 영어는 필요한 부분에 강조를 하는 습성이 있어서
<razGon_Xch> 허거거거.
<wet>  필리핀 사심까
<ahoops> 네
<wet>  저도 필리핀 살아요
<ahoops> 허..
<ahoops> 어디사세요 -ㅅ-
<wet>  파식에서 놀고먹고 있어요
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 거기 어떤가요?
<ahoops> 특히 치안요 ㅎ
<wet>  여기는 그냥 도시입니다
<wet>  가끔씩 총소리가 들리지만 괜찮아요
<ahoops> 네 -ㅅ-;
<wet>  뉴스서도 백화점에 무장강도가 들었다는데
<wet>  뭐 괜찮아요
<ahoops> 머
<ahoops> 사람이 살다보면 그런건데 뉴스에 때리고 난리치고 왜 그런지 몰라요..
<ahoops> (무섭군요..)
<wet>  지금이 좀 위험한게
<wet>  선거가 얼마 안남았잖아요
<wet>  네
<wet>  정치깡패+청부살인업자들이 판을 칩니다
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 저도 다른 도시에서 한번 쎄게 당하고 보라카이와서
<ahoops> 절대 섬밖으로 안나가고 지냅니다 ㅡㅡ;
<ahoops> 나가면 바로 크로커다일의 밥~
<wet>  좋은데 사시네 ..
<ahoops> 동네가 좁아서요.
<ahoops> 실수한번하면 온동네 소문나서;; 불편한점도 많아요.
<razGon_Xch> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 나는 알지.. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> ㅠ
<ahoops> 사실..
<ahoops> 몇일전에
<ahoops> 음;;
<ahoops> 제가 아침에는 항상 가는 까페가 있는데요..
<ahoops> 몇일전에 한국여자가 혼자있는거에요
<ahoops> 그래서 뭐..말걸어주니깐 완전 좋아라하길래
<ahoops> 밥도 좀먹고 맥주도 한잔하고 그랫는데
<ahoops> 동네 처자들이 그걸 듣고 아는얘들은 전부 맨날 그여자 어디갔냐..이게 인사네요. 몇일째;
<razGon_Xch> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 왜 jpg랑 다른 이미지는 다 잘 처리되는데
<ahoops> png만 안되는거여;
<ahoops> 포맷까지 다 까봐야하나 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ahoops> razGon_Xch, 왜맨날 늦게 주무세요
<ahoops> 12.04에 설치된 gd가 완전 옛날버전이라 png이미지 처리가 안되는거였군~ 예상치못한!!
<Cheayuncho> 저두자러...
 * Cheayuncho is away: 바빠요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-02
<razGon-h5018> 리하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon-h5018> 안녕하세요?
<razGon-h5018> 미니핸폰으로접속했습니다
<razGon-h5018> 3.5인치 중국사ㄴ 스밋폰으로요
<Seony> 아... 얼마 전에 페북에 올리신 그거군요
<razGon-h5018> 아예
<razGon-h5018> 중국기계를 함ㄱ 구
<razGon-h5018> 한국기계로귀화시키는게 어렵군요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 중화사상 때문에 그런가봐요
<razGon-h5018> 아놔 오타 작렬
<razGon-h5018> 겨우 한국어 가르키고 어플셋팅중입니다
<Seony> 음... 저도 월급타면 뭐 하나 살까하고 생각 중인데, 뭘 살지 고민이네요
<Seony> 미니 아이패드를 하나 살까...
<razGon-h5018> ㅎㅎ 지르세요!!
<Seony> 사실 지금 이미 아이패드가 있긴 한데, 있어도 별 쓸일이 없더라구요.
<Seony> 아이폰하고 겹치는 것도 좀 많긴 하고...
<Seony> 암튼 뭔가를 사긴 살텐데..
<razGon-h5018> 그렇죠
<Seony> 우분투 모바일은 나올려면 아직 먼것 같고...
<Seony> 안드로이드는 절대 사고싶지 않고 ㅋ
<Seony> 돈이 있어도, 게임기 제외하고는 살게 없네요...
<razGon-h5018> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon-h5018> 후  답답해서 컴으로 가겠습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎ넵
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 리하이요
<razGon_Xch> LuHa, 어서오세요.
<razGon_Xch> 늦은 밤입니다.
<LuHa> razGon_Xch: 안녕하세요ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 주말을 조용히 보내고 싶으나 애들땜시 힘들게 보냅니다.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 재우고 이제부터 제세상.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 마눌이 괴롭힌다는.
<LuHa> 전 일기쓰고 스케줄러쓰고 놀려구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 저는 새로 가져온 중국산 스맛폰 귀화 중입니다.
<razGon_Xch> 근데 이거 화면이 작아서 그렇지 꽤 괜찮군요.
<razGon_Xch> 이쪽은 게임을 위해서 다 정지 합니다. ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> www.gfn.or.kr에서 가수j가 디제이 하는데.좋은 곡많이 틀어주네요.
<razGon_Xch> 오늘 달리는 날인가?ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon_ppmt> 리하이요. 리눅스는 관대하다..
#ubuntu-ko 2013-02-03
<ahoops> 좋은아침입니다~
<razGon_iPad> 니하오마!
<Seony> 오랫만에 웹사이트 제작하려니까 힘드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 돈 받아서 안할 수도 없고..
<razGon_h5018> 하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_h5018> ㅎㅎㅎ 서니님 보고 들어욌습니다
<razGon_h5018> 유심 사서 들고 다녀야 될거 같습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 작업 중이라서 오랫만에 이 시간에 있네요
<razGon_h5018> 그러게요 하긴 지그 토요일이시죠?
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 작은 핸폰이라서 오타 이해해주시길바랍니다
<razGon_h5018> 부럽네요
<Seony> 부럽긴요.  돈은 받았지만, 그냥 안받고 안하고 싶어요
<razGon_h5018> 아... 내일또 월요일...
<razGon_h5018> ㅎㅎㅎ 이해합니다
<Seony> 아... 그 말씀이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 둘다요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 아 .... 멘붕입니다
<Seony> 무슨 일 있으세요?
<razGon_h5018> 어느분이 질문해서 쪽지로 한시간 잘설명해서 보냈는데 날아가버렸습니다....ㅠㅍ
<razGon_h5018> 다시 한시간을 쓰려니...맘이 안나네요...
<Seony> 헐.... 저는 그래서 컴퓨터에서 적고 복/붙 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 그래도 써야될듯합니다 질환이 잘못알면 돈 많이쓰는 질환..
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요
<razGon_h5018> 저도 그래야겠습니다
<razGon_h5018> 알러지질환은 돈많이씁니다
<razGon_h5018> 근데 대부분은 일반질환으로 잘됩니다
<razGon_h5018> 한 10만원정도가 진료 총액으로 쓴다면 아토피류는 천만원은 기본으로 씁니다. 몇백은 기본입니다
<Seony> 아토피 땜시 제 와이프 친구도 하와이 오겠따고 난리에요
<Seony> 아들이 아토피가 있꺼든요
<razGon_h5018> 그래서 한의원이 많이 노립니다
<razGon_h5018> 아. 대구에 잘보시는 분있었는데
<razGon_h5018> 지금은 순천으로 이전하신다네요
<Seony> 근데, 하와이에서 20년 가까이 산 20대 후반의 아토피로 고생하는 녀석 보니까, 꼭 환경 탓은 아닌거 같더라구요
<razGon_h5018> 그렇죠 아토피가 일종의 면역반응입니다
<razGon_h5018> 결국은 자신이 문제죠
<Seony> 그런거 같더라구요. 술이랑 고기를 엄청 좋아하는 녀석이거든요
<razGon_h5018> 술끊고 간장약만드셔도 좋아질겁니다.
<razGon_h5018> 그리고 기생 충약제 드시라고 하세요 한국에서 몇천원이면됩니다
<Seony> 미국에는 기생충약 안팔아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저 그거 사러갔다가 이상한 사람 취급받았답니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 그러니 닥터 하우스에서 희귀질환취급받죠
<Seony> 그런거군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 알러지 질환은 일종의 면역과반응입니다
<razGon_web> 핸폰으로 연결하니 답답하군요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그것도 3.5인치짜리 쿼티로 하니 몸이 움추려지는 거 같습니다.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 가장 흔한 그리고 가장 부작용이 없는 약제는 알벤다졸이라는 겁니다. 기억해 두시구요. 비슷한 약제가 한국에 있습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_web> 임산부도 먹는 약제 입니다.
<Seony> 오오 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 아니 먹을 수 있는 약제 겠지요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 젤콤? 예전에 광고나오던건 이거의 아류작들입니다. 다 거기서 거기.
<razGon_web> 알러지는 hypersensitive immune reaction이라고 정의할수 있습니다.
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 근데 그 알러지를 일으키는 알러젠이 여러가지 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 한국에서 괜찮은데. 하와이의 흔한 풀들이나 꽃가루때문에 알러지를 보이는 사람들도 있을겁니다.
<razGon_web> 흔치는 않겠지만요. 그리고 보통 키위는 잘안쓰는데. 키위나 참치등을 넣어서 알러지를 일으키는 경우도 있고요.
<razGon_web> 땅콩도 마찬가지입니다.
<razGon_web> 이런 음식들이나 꽃가루 등의 환경을 보이는 경우 있구요.
<razGon_web> 다른 흔한 한가지는 기생충이 있습니다.
<razGon_web> 기생충도 하나의 다른 물질이므로 알레르기를 보이는 경우가 잇습니다.
<Seony> 키위라... 그렇군요
<razGon_web> 예를 들자면 그렇다는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 근데 서울에 잇는 아이들은 하와이 오면 좋아질겁니다.
<razGon_web> 그게 아이들이 깨끗해서 좋아지는게 아니라 더러워져서 좋아지게 되죠.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 알러지의 고전적인 논문에 이런게 있는데요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 뉴욕의 아이들과 이집트 카이로의 아이들과의 분석을 했습니다. 알러지의 존재에 대해서요.
<razGon_web> 뉴욕의 아이들은 많이있었습니다. 근데 이집트아이들은 보기 드물었구요. 근데 다른 조건의 비슷한데 몇가지 다른 조건이 있었다고 합니다.
<razGon_web> 그중에 하나가 기생충 감염율이였습니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 내린 하나의 학설이 면역의 자극이 와서 그것에 과반응이 적어지는 하나의 면역훈련을 하지 않았을까 하는 가설을 보이고 있었습니다.
<razGon_web> 물론 이렇게 설명하는게 좀 않맞지만, 그사이에 면역구에 대한 분석이 뒷받침 됩니다.
<Seony> 그러니까 그게, 너무 깨끗한 환경에서 자란 사람들이 오히려 면역력이 약하다는 말씀에 관련된 거죠?
<razGon_web> 약하다는 건 아니고 과반응이 많이 일어난다는 거죠.
<Seony> 아... 과반응인거군요
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 같은 1이라는 자극이 왔을때 이미 기생충이나 흙먹고 있는 이집트 애들은 그정도는 가뿐히 넘길수 있죠.
<razGon_web> 하지만, 뉴욕의 몇몇 아이들은 그게 엄청난 충격으로 다가 오게 되는 겁니다.근데 이게 하나의 악순환 과정을 거쳐서 알러지 반응이 증폭이 되죠.
<Seony> 음... 나비 효과를 일으키는군요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> 예
<razGon_h5018> immune pathway 가 일반적인 반응의 과정을 통하지않고 과민해지는 반응으로 증폭됩니다
<razGon_h5018> 아이고 둘째가 유도탄처럼 쫓아오내요. 피신중입니다..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> immune system이란게 한두세대만에 되는게 아닐테니, 사실상 선진국이나 대도시에 사는 사람들에게는 치명적이겠네요
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_h5018> 아 그건 조금다른의미입니다
<razGon_h5018> 뭐 그외 도시에서 더 잘일어나는 원인은 또하나 중금속입니디
<razGon_h5018> 보통 알미늄과 납 수은 중독이 많습니다
<razGon_h5018> 병적으로 확연하게 나타나는 범위가 아닌 subclinical 한범위에서말이죠
<Seony> 여전히 많겠죠
<razGon_h5018> 예 리눅스와마찬가지로 사람도 최적화가 이루어 지는 과정에 있습니더
<Seony> 단지 시간이 오래 걸릴 뿐이라는 게 문제군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 예전은 병이 아니라고 무심코 지난 현상이 점점 병으로 밝혀지고 있고 그것을 고치려는 인간의 노력음 최적화과장이라고 볼수도 있습니다
<Seony> 과면증 같은 게 있겠군요
<Seony> 실은 제가 과면증끼가 좀 있어서... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 좀더 좋은예는 고혈압입니다
<razGon_h5018> 실제로 특이증상은 없지만 방치했을때 십년이내에 40%이상 심혈관질환이 발생합니다
<razGon_h5018> 공팥의 문제는 30%대이구요
<Seony> 심혈관질환이라...
<razGon_h5018> 예전은 예방할것이였지만 지금은 엄연한병이죠
<Seony> 저도 혈압이 높거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_h5018> 심금경색 뇌툴혈 뇌경색입니다
<razGon_h5018> 허거거
<razGon_h5018> 몸무게 어찌되세요? 혈압은요?
<Seony> 하와이 온뒤로 살이 많이 쪄서 몸무게도 좀 나가고, 혈압도 좀 많이 높아요 ㅎㅎ. 몇인지는 까먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가정에서 진단하는 기계로 쟀을 때 꽤 높게 나왔던 걸로 기억해요
<Seony> 몸무게는 쿼리로 ㅋ
<razGon_h5018> 몸무게의 10%를 감량하면 10-20mmhg를 줄일수있습니다
<Seony> 아 하긴 혈압이; 몇인지 모르니 몸무게를 알아도 소용없군요
<Seony> 안그래도 조만간 운동 다시 시작할 예정입니다.
<razGon_h5018> 일단 감량이 중요합니다
<razGon_h5018> 하세요 하와이 좋은 동네인데요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래야죠.  사실은 그래서 이번 홈피 제작도 안하고 싶었거든요.  운동 좀 하려고..
<razGon_h5018> 막상가도 집에서 뒹구르르ㅡ
<razGon_h5018> 아...
<razGon_web> 미안해 내 둘째딸. 놀아주지 못해서. 아빠가 지금 접대중이거든?
<razGon_web> 피하고 피해서 방문을 잠가버렸습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아빠 노릇이 보통 쉬운게 아니군요.  저도 빨리 애를 낳아야하는데...
<razGon_web> 다 때되면 합니다.
<razGon_web> 흠.. 마눌님은 한국에서 조만간계셔야 겠군요.
<razGon_web> 아직 국적 안버리셨죠?
<razGon_web> 미국에서 낳으시는 방법도 있긴 하겠군요. 역으로.
<Seony> 저희는 미국인이 아니에요 ㅋ
<Seony> 여전히 한국 국적이죠.  미국인 입장에서는 외국인...
<Seony> 미국 국적 따는게 보통 쉬운 게 아니에요.  제가 지금부터 탄탄대로를 탄다고 쳐도 앞으로 10년은 더 있어야해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아 10년은 커녕 15년으로도 모자랄 수 있겠네요
<razGon_web> 그런가요?
<razGon_web> 그래도 미국에서 아이를 낳으면 그아이는 미쿡인 아닌가요?
<razGon_web> 제가 알기로는 미국 국적이라고 하던데요
<Seony> 아... 그 말씀이셨군요.  네. 미국은 아직 속지주의라서 낳으면 바로 미국인이에요
<razGon_web> 의료보험이 되시니 미국에서 낳으시면 되겠습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 국가 의료보험인데.ㅋ
<Seony> 의료보험은 이번에 취직이 되면서 해결이 됐어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 국가 의료보험은 없어요
<Seony> 국가에서 해주는거 들을려면 저소득층이나 노인만 가능할 거에요
<razGon_web> 아. 맞다.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 어찌되었든 주정부에서 일부 지원해주는 거죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 회사에서 지원해주는거죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 이런게 중국제라니!! H5018을 보면서 우리나라 자칫잘못하면 따라 잡히겠네요.
<razGon_web> 아.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 회사라는게 하와이 주립대 아닌가요?
<razGon_web> UCH
<razGon_web> 맞나요?ㅎ
<Seony> 주립대가 맞긴 한데, 좀 복잡해요 ㅎㅎ.
<razGon_web> 아니면 주립대에서 아웃소싱하는 관리회사인가요?
<Seony> 일단 중요한 건, 주정부로부터의 자금이 끊어졌다는 점... 주립대 스스로 자생해야한다는 점이 있겠네요
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 대학산하 자회사.
<razGon_web> 허걱...
<Seony> 회사는 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 오바마 그러면 안되는데.
<Seony> 그래서 등록금이 미친듯이 올랐죠
<razGon_web> 가뜩이나 클린턴 전대통령에게 R&D지원안해준다고 난리였는데.
<razGon_web> 흠. 하와이로 어학연수는 접어야 겠습니다...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 만약 이런식이라면
<razGon_web> 어학연수원조차도 많이 오를 듯싶습니다. ...
<razGon_web> 교육비를 올리면 결국은 필수 물가도 많이 오르더군요.
<Seony> 어학연수는 어차피 사설학원에서 하는 거라 상관없어요
<razGon_web> 한국의 경우이긴 하지만.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러긴한데. 오르는 게 눈에 보여서요.ㅎ
<Seony> 다만, 초중고는 무료거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 그것을 믿어 볼까요?ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 아마 제가 알기로는 미국 내 대부분의 주립대가, 주정부 자금지원은 끊어진지 오래로 알고있어요
<razGon_web> 흠. 아마도 그러겟죠.
<razGon_web> 서브프라임의 때문에요.
<razGon_web> 캘리포니아쪽은 아주 파산 전이고 그렇다더군요.
<Seony> 거기는 돈 없어서 경찰력도 무너질 판이라고 하더라구요
<razGon_web> 거의 로보캅에서 나온 환경이  나오는 군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<razGon_web> 이제는 구글이 도시를 사들이면 되겠군요.
<razGon_web> 그러다 보면 미국은 무너지고 칼다리 공국이 생기겠군요.
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 예전에, 애플이 가진 현금이 미국 정부가 가진 현금보다 더 많다고 햇었죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 애플은 뭔가 킬러 제품 만들지 않으면 다시 암흑으로 갈 확률이 많습니다.
<razGon_web> 공명없는 촉나라.
<razGon_web> 구글이 너무 세네요.
<razGon_web> 물량 공세.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 변방에 있는 남만 캐노니컬은 어떻게 나올건지.
<razGon_web> 윈도우 오나라는 어찌 상황을 벗어나려고 하는데. ㅎㅎㅎ 여기는 창안이 아니네.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 구글밑에 삼성이라는 사마의를 두어서....
<razGon_web> 딱딱 맞네요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> 글쓰기는 노트북보다는 여기가 확실히 좋네요. 게다가 듀얼모니터.
<razGon_Xch> 이번에 새로 산 중국제 핸폰에 대한 기본평을 해야 될거 같아서요.ㅎ
<razGon_Xch> shriekout, 안녕하세요?
<shriekout> razGon_Xch, 안녕하세요
<razGon_Xch> 후.. 후회가 되는 일요일 밤입니다.ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> =ㅅ=?
<shriekout> 우분투 까셨나요? ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 아.. 넷북에 우분투는 아니고 페퍼민트라고 루분투 아류작 설치했습니다.ㅎ
<shriekout> 후회되신다길래... 몇일 삽질해서 기껏 우분투 깔고 보니... 뭔가 허무한 주말 이런 의미로... ㅋ
<razGon_Xch> 뭐 한게 없는 주말이였습니다..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch> 애들보다보니...ㅠㅠ
<shriekout> ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 이만 자러갑니다.
<razGon_Xch> 주무세요
<Seony> 넵. 내일 뵈요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-27
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 즐거운 월요일 아침입니다 ^^
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 네. 즐거운 아침입니다. ^^
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 이번 주는 수요일이면 땡이니 힘내세요!
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러게요. 구정 설이 껴있어서 회사가는 날이 짧네요
<samahui> 거기다 저희는 수요일 다음주 월요일까지 쉽니다 ^^
<samahui> 아주 즐거운 연휴가 되겠네요
<yemharc_mobile> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 와웃. 전 월요일날 개학인데;
<Ferendevelop> yemharc: 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ;; 그만큼 야근도 많고 일도 많으니 쉴때 확실히 쉬게 해줘야 보상이 되죠
<Ferendevelop> samahui: 그렇죠. 암.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 헉. 폭풍 인사.
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙는거 같네요.
<ipeter> 월요일 잘 보내시죠?
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 고객사가 미쳐 날뛰고 있습니다 :(
<ipeter> ?
<ipeter> yemharc: 무슨일이라도 있으신지요?
<yemharc> 그냥 일거리가 많아요
<yemharc> 월요일부터 (...)
<DarkCircle> .../.
<DarkCircle> yemharc, 왜 전화 안받으셨냐는 ...
<yemharc> ?
<yemharc> 무슨 전화요?
<DarkCircle> 현도햄이랑 전에 무지 걸었는데.
<yemharc> 아
<yemharc> 태희 휴가 나왔을떄요?
<DarkCircle> 네.
<yemharc> 일이 있었으니 못 받았죠 뭐
<yemharc> 나중에 따로 연락했어요
<DarkCircle> 아 글쿤 ...
<DarkCircle> 현도햄 소식은 들었죠?
<DarkCircle> 아 일단 패스하고
<yemharc> 네
<DarkCircle> 쿼리좀 ..
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<demoscale> 안녕하세요
<demoscale> 역시 아얄씨는... 사람은 많은데 대부분 부재중이라는 점이 적응하기 쉽지 않은 요소네요
<samahui> 밤이 깊었는데 일은 끝날 기미가 안보이네요
<samahui> 그냥 조금이라도 자고와서 해야겠네요. 눈도 아프고 피곤하고 머리도 멍하고 그러네요.
<samahui> 즐거운 밤 좋은꿈 되세요 ~
<autowiz_2014> 하이하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 오늘부터 연휴에 들어가는 1인입니다
<samahui> 하지만 어제부터 밤샘의 연장을 하고 있는 1인이기도 합니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Ferendevelop_> samahui: 즐거운 연휴 보내십시요!
<samahui> 네 Ferendevelop님도 즐겁고 행복한 명절연휴 보내세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-28
<Ferendevelop_> samahui: 옙. :`)
<Work^Seony> 구정인가보군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 내 목요일부터 연휴 들어갑니다. 1월 31일이 구정이네요
<samahui> 저희는 하루 전부터 쉬고 저는 그 앞에 또 휴가 신청으로 오늘부터 휴가일입니다만...
<samahui> 일때문에 어제부터 밤샘하고 있네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 31일이 구정이군요
<samahui> 후딱 고향앞으로 ~ 고~ 하고 싶은데 아시워요~~~
<samahui> 네
<samahui> 31일이 음력1월1일입니다
<Work^Seony> 휴일이랑 겹쳐서 아쉬우시겠어요
<samahui> 그래서 앞뒤로 하루 더 쉬어주는 고마운 회사입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 전 앞에 추가로 하루 더 붙여서 아쉽지 않게 쉴수... 있었지만 일하고 있는 현실 OTL
<Work^Seony> 음... 무지 바쁘시군요...
<samahui> 네 저번에 날려버린 자료 복구하고 개발하던거 마무리해야 연휴를 연휴답게 쉬죠
<samahui> 아니면 집에가서도 노트북 붙들고 늘어져 있어야되서요
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요... 프비 10이 나왔는데, 예상치 못하게 상당히 빨리 나왔다는 느낌이 드네요...
<samahui> 나왔군요
<samahui> 덕분에 좋은 소식 접했군요. 냉쿰 받아서 깔아봐야 겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 한국어로 된 사이트에서는 소식이 거의 없더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저도 제 매니저한테 들었거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 언제부터인가 국내 활동은 정말 저조하더군요
<samahui> 거진다 우분투에 치중된 결과가 아닐가 싶습니다
<Work^Seony> 네.   우분투 아니면 레드햇...
<samahui> 저도 거진 다 시스템은 우분투로 가고 있고 회사는 상용아니면 centos인지라
<samahui> 데비안아니면 레드헷이 이분하고 있는 실정이죠
<Work^Seony> 상용이면, 어떤 거에요?
<samahui> 상용 레드헷이요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 썬 아니면 보통 레드헷써요
<Work^Seony> 근데 레드햇 엔터프라이즈 쓰면 고객지원 뭐 받을 수 있어요?
<samahui> 글쎄요 제가 쓰는놈은 아니라서 관리자가 알거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아... 그렇군요... 저희는 우분투 고객지원 받아서 쓰는데, 사실 별거 없거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 Landscape라고 하는 웹으로 된 서버관리툴을 쓰는 정도뿐?
<samahui> 직접 받는거보다는 항의할 상대가 생긴다는 점이 상용의 장점? 아닐가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 문제 생기면 "고객지원 연락해놨습니다"라는 변명거리를 만들어주는군요 ㅋ
<samahui> 문제생기면 직원 닥달하기 보다는 전화해서 오서 손보쇼~ 할 수 있다는 점이 장점입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 상용쓰죠 아니면 쓸 일이 없죠. 요즘 시스템이야 어느것을써도 나름의 장점과 안정성이 확보되서 예전과 다른거 같아요
<samahui> 조금~ 귀찮을뿐 입니다
<Work^Seony> 음... 저희는 규모가 작아서 그런가, OS 때문에 문제가 생기는 일은 없었떤 것 같아요
<samahui> 문제 안생기는게 좋은거죠. 저희도 크게 문제는 없어요. 보통은 관리자가 손볼 수 있을정도고... 만일의 경우를 대비하는 정도로 보시면 될거같아요
<samahui> 아무튼 문제 발생시 하소연할 상대가 있다는건 관리자 입장에서 좋은겁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 맞아요
<samahui> 무엇보다 윗선에게 변명 할 수 있다는 점도 좋은거고요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 저 혹시 나스로 동작하는 os가 일반적인 리눅스 인가요??
<Markers> 그러고보니 외국은 설이 없겟군여
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop_, 안녕
<Work^Seony> Markers, NAS 제품마다 다를 걸요
<Markers> 이번에 가상머신에다가 나스 설치했는데 처음에 생각했던게 나스 소프트웨어가 따로 있어서 리눅스에 나스 소프트웨어를 설치후 동작 시키는 것인줄 알았는데 그게 아니더군요;
<Markers> 아예 리눅스 자체를 웹서버를 통해서 동작시키는것 같던데.
<Markers> 사용자입장에서는 'ㅅ'...
<Ferendevelop_> Markers: 일반적으로 개량된 리눅스를 이용하는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 개량했다기보단, 백그라운드에서 돌아가는건 우리가 알고있는 서비스 데몬을 그대로 쓰는거구요,
<Work^Seony> 거기에 웹으로 껍데기만 씌운 거에요
<Markers> 음. 흔히 우리가 리눅스 배포판마다 다르게 쓰지만 패키지 관리를 해주는 명령어 apt-get이나 yum 이런것 전혀 쓰지 못하는것이죠?
<Ferendevelop_> Markers: 그런 명령어 자체가 저장소에서 이미 컴파일 된 deb, rpm 파일을 다운로드 받고 설치하는 방식이라서 좀 어려울겁니다.
<Markers> 음. 그렇군여.
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: Ports 같은 녀석을 좀 활용하면 저런 기능을 비슷하게 이용할수는 있겠죠?
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 컴파일 명령줄을 좀 수정해서..
<Markers> 음.
<Markers> nas에 다른 소프트웨어를 설치 및 동작을 시킬려고 할려면 패키지 관리를 해주는 툴을 만들어놧을거 같은데 저만의 생각일까요 -_-; 왜 그런게 안 보일려나
<Work^Seony> 나스 제품들이 그러한 패키지를 설치하지 못하게 막아놓은게 대부분일 거에요
<Work^Seony> 일단은 제품들 자체가 그러한 용도로 만들어진 것도 아니고, 그렇게 쓰면 작동을 보장하지 못하기 때문이죠...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사실 리눅스 좀 알고 네트워킹 좀 알면, 나스 제품을 굳이 살 필요도 없을테지만...
<Ferendevelop_> Markers: 이미 NAS를 구매해서 사용하시는거세?
<Ferendevelop_> Markers: 이미 NAS를 구매해서 사용하시는거세요?
<Work^Seony> 나스 사려다 말았는데...
<Work^Seony> 첨엔 전기세 생각해서 나스 사려고 했는데, 나스 살 돈이면 차라리 전기세 내는게 더 싸게 먹혀서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이제 돈 모아서 홈서버 업글하는게 목표!
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 오! 홈 서버 있으시군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 코어2듀오 박힌 구닥다리
<Work^Seony> 제온 박은거 살려고 계획 중이야
<Markers> 저도 지금 집에서 쓰는 서버를 만들까 고민중인데 정작 생각해보니 토렌트 항시적으로 동작할 거랑 외부에서 파일 및 미디어를 수행할 수 있는 기능만 만족하면 될거 같더라구여.
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 어떤 목적으로 사용하고 있으세요
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop_, 잉? 내가 홈서버 얘기한 적 한 번도 없었나?
<Ferendevelop_> Markers: 그러면 라즈베리파이 같은 보드를 구매해서 직접 리눅스 깔고 서버 구축하시면 되겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 내 홈서버는 하는 일이 무쟈게 많은데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 나열해보자면...
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 네! (제가 기억을 못 할 수도 있어요..ㅋㅋ)
<Work^Seony> 파일서버(삼바, AFP, SFTP, NFS), 에어비디오 서버, 토렌트 클라이언트, 웹개발용 서버, VPN, TV 시청, SSH 등등..
<Work^Seony> 아 백업서버로도 쓴다
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: TV요?
<Markers> 그런 기능 다 수행할려면 사양이 어느정도 되어야 되요?
<Work^Seony> 글쎄요.  저는 걍 코어2듀오로 돌려요
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop_, 웹브라우저로 시청하는 거야.
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 아아. 그런거군요.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop_, ondemandkorea.com
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 오호. 괜찮네요.
<Work^Seony> Ferendevelop_, 참고로, 내 홈서버는 기가빗 랜카드 두장 꼽아서 본딩 해놨지
<Ferendevelop_> 오오
<Work^Seony> 내 맥북에 있는 자료들을 빠르게 백업하려고...
<Markers> 잉 온디멘트코리아 보세여?
<Work^Seony> Markers, 네.  왜요?
<Markers> 아, 후배중에 거기로 인턴 간 사람이 있어서 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Markers> 외국에서는 그 사이트가 유명한가봐여
<Work^Seony> 네.  왜냐면, 거의 유일하다시피한 합법적인 회사거든요
<Markers> 한국에서 그 회사 소개시켜줄때 다들 인지도가 어느정도 되는지 전혀 몰라서 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 많이 알거에요.  문제는, SBS는 계약이 안되어있다는게 문제죠
<Markers> 그렇군여.
<Markers> 싸이가 한국을 크게 알린게 이번에 효력을 발휘한거 같군요.
<ahoops_> 음.
<ahoops_> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 그거랑 온디맨드랑 상관없을텐데요 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 온디맨드는 영어자막이 없거든요
<ahoops_> 영어자막있는게 좋은데..
<Markers> 저 한국에서 알게된 외국인 친구가 싸이 때문에 한국어를 배우는 사람들이 많아졌다고 주변에  'ㅅ'/ 그렇게 얘기를 해주더라구요.
<ahoops_> 사랑과전쟁을 유튜브에서 보는 가장큰이유가 영어자막나온다는거;;
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 미드가 영어자막나오는것보다..사랑과전쟁에서 배우들이 한국말로 말하는걸 영어로 번역해주는걸 보는게 훨씬 더움될때가 많더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 일리있네요
<ahoops_> 미드영어자막은 양키들 머리를 한번더 해석해야하기땜에 비용이 비쌈.
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: 혹시 1Password 사용하세요?
<Work^Seony> 아니, 난 LastPass라는 프로그램을 YubiKey라는 하드웨어랑 같이 써
<Ferendevelop_> Work^Seony: YubiKey는 뭐하는 녀석인가요?
<Work^Seony> usb 타입으로된 메모리스틱 같이 생긴건데, 여기에 동그란 버튼이 하나 있어.  나중에 구글 이미지 찾아봐바.  암튼, 이 버튼을
<Work^Seony> 두가지 모드로 누를 수가 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 살짝 갖다대면 AES 256비트로 암호화된 패스워드 64자리를 무작위로 생성해
<Work^Seony> 길게 갖다대면 고정된 패스워드를 생성해주고.
<Work^Seony> 키 안에 하드웨어 펌웨어가 내장되어있어서 생성되는 패스코드를 살짝 프로그래밍 해줄 수가 있는데,
<Work^Seony> LastPass라는 1Password 같은 프로그램에서 YubiKey를 지원해줘.
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 무슨 말이냐면,
<Work^Seony> 내가 가는 웹사이트들의 아뒤와 비번이 LastPass라는 프로그램에 의해 저장이 되는데,
<Work^Seony> 이걸 액세스하기 위해서는 특정한 토큰과 함께 AES256으로 암호화된 비밀번호가 필요하다는 거야
<Work^Seony> 그걸 Yubikey라는 하드웨어가 생성해주고.
<Work^Seony> 내가 가는 웹사이트들의 비밀번호는 나도 몰라.  그냥 Lastpass가 알아서 무작위로 생성해주고 저장해줘.
<Work^Seony> 유비키 라는 하드웨어가 있어야 거기 접근할 수 있을 뿐이지
<Work^Seony> 설명이 복잡하네 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop_> 오호.
<Ferendevelop_> 어떤 방식인지 알겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 보안이 가장 중요한 규정이라서..
<Work^Seony> 교수들도 컴퓨터 구입해서 학교 내에서 쓸려면, 하드디스크 암호화부터 하고나야 인가를 내줄 정도야
<Ferendevelop_> 헉.
<ahoops_> 올해도 벌써한달이갔군요.
<ahoops_> 차카게..열심히 삽시다.
<Work^Seony> 하는 것도 없이 나이만 먹어서 슬프군요
<ahoops_> 는 훼이크고;; 술좀 작작 먹고삽시다;;
<ahoops_> 슬플땐 술을;;
<ahoops_> (-_-..)
<ahoops_> 여친림이 사진만보고 고등어조림만들어놨다는데..마루타한번되주고..ㅠㅠ;
<ahoops_> 수영한판땡기고 일좀해야겠습니다.
<ahoops_> 철수!
<samahui_> 점심들 맛있게 드셨는지요? 전 배불리 잘 먹고 왔습니다
<samahui_> 결국 이렇게 휴가 하루가 일로 체워지는군요
<samahui_> 설 연휴 즐겁게들 보내세요~
<Markers> 저도 이제 설 때문에 고향으로 내려가야겟네요 다들 즐거운 설 연휴 보내세요!
<Markers> 그럼 이만!
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 설날 연휴가 다가오네요.
<autowiz_2012> 냠냠냠 야근
<samahui> ㅜㅜ 전 휴가 인데 어제부터 밤샘하고 오늘까지 야근하게 생겼네요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_2012> 고생이 많으십니다.
<samahui> 즐거운 설 연휴 보내세요 ^^
<Jimmy___> 안녕하세요
<Jimmy___> 다들 잠수이신가 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-29
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 재현 안되는 버그를 고쳐달라 하면
<yemharc> 뭘 어쩌란 말이오...Orz
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저희도 그러는데요
<yemharc> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어제 완전 비상 걸려서, 서포트 엔지니어한테 막 sos 날렸는데, 다행히 재현 가능한 버그라...
<Work^Seony> 근데 24시간이 다되가도록 소식이 없어서 막 컴플레인 하고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 제쪽은........... Orz
<yemharc> "문제가 있어! 근데 재현이 안돼!" -> 본사 토스 -> "재현도 안되는데 뭘 고쳐달라고?" -> 되돌아옴 -> ...반복
<Work^Seony> 환경별로 특수한 상황이 고려되지 않는 건가봐요?
<yemharc> 읔
<yemharc> 백스페이스 누른다는게 전원을 ...;;
<Work^Seony> 백스페이스 근처에 전원이 있어요? ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 특수상황이라고 할까.... 칩에 커맨드를 보내고 response가 돌아오는데
<yemharc> 이게 서로 스테이터스가 안맞아서 Semantic error 리턴이 오면
<yemharc> ......이거에 대한 처리가 아예 없더군요
<yemharc> 맥북 키보드요
<yemharc> 10.9부터는 전원 누르면 바로 슬립 들어가잖아요
<Work^Seony> 아~
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_2012> 한국은 연휴 전날 이네요
<autowiz_2012> 모두모두 좋은하루 들 되세요~
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Seony> 시리얼 콘솔을 외부에서 연결해야할 일이 생겨서 KVM 스위치 제어판을 들어갔더니, 자바 에러 때문에 실행이 안되네요.   아 진짜 무쟈게 열받는데...
<cheesekun_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 :-)
<Seony> 구정이라서 또 인사가.. ㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<cheesekun> 네엡! :-D
<samahui> 즐거운 명절 연휴들 보내고 계신가요?
<samahui> 전 고향에 내려와서 즐거운 마음으로 친구들과 한잔하고 들어왔습니다. 역시 술과 친구는 오래먹을수록 좋군요ㅎㅎ;;
<supertomk> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-30
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 철수!
<razGon_chtZlla> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오랫만에 뵙습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 안녕하세요? 리하이요
<razGon_FaFx> Server^Seony: 죄송요. 퇴근해야 되서 인사도 못드리고 로그아웃을...
<razGon_FaFx> 잘지내시죠?
<razGon_FaFx> Server^Seony: 새해는 복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 새해에도 야근으로 창의력이 함께하는 한해 되세요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 다들 가버리셧구나..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 헉 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 전 고향에 와서 전붙이는 옆에 앉아서 컴질하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ^^
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ 저도 컴질중입니다. ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 오늘 축구보고 급실망중입니다.ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 엔더스 게임을 보고 있는데 기대됩니다. ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 보는데 나름 잼있네요.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 여기서도 연예는 있네.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 애들 사회지. 이건 어른 사회보다 더하네.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Seony: 새해복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<Seony> 감사합니다.  새해 복 많이 받으세요
<razGon_FaFx> Aloha!!
<razGon_FaFx> 엔더스게임보셨어요?
<Seony> 그게 뭐에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 아! 영화인데. 전략게임같아요.
<razGon_FaFx> 마치 느낌이 스타크래프트의 전술적인 면이 돋보입니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 네이버 무비 검색 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 하지만 그것뿐만 아니라 사람간의 움직임과 정치가 있습니다.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 잼있습니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 약간 SF스럽네요.  제가 SF 무지 좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> SF입니다. 이것을 기반으로 스타크래프트가 만들어졌다고 하죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 그러면 무지 오래된 소설인가보네요
<razGon_FaFx> 소설자체는 오래되었는데. 영화자체는 괜찮습니다. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 제가 알기로는 스타크래프트가 뭘 기반으로 만들어졌다기보다는요, 그런 것들은 그냥 떠도는 얘기인 걸로 알고있구요, 실제로는 블리자드 직원들이 워해머 빠돌이거든요.
<Seony> 그래서 워해머를 PC겜으로 만들어보자고 한게 워크래프트고,
<Seony> 그걸 우주 배경으로 만들자고 한게 스타크래프트인걸로 알고있어요
<razGon_FaFx> 그러겠죠.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 워해머.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 워해머가 워낙 전통있고 오래된 보드겜이고,
<razGon_FaFx> 워해머같은 느낌이 들긴 합니다.
<Seony> 블리자드 초기 직원들 대부분이 워해머를 무지 사랑하는 사람들이라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 근데 이 영화 개봉한지 얼마 안됐으니 나올려면 멀었겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 음... 극장가서 볼까나...
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 제가 시드가 있다면요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 캠버전이요?
<razGon_FaFx> 이메일 불러주세요.ㅋ
<Seony> 저는 캠버전은 안봐요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 노노 자체 자막 720ㅔ.
<Seony> 예전에 어떤 경험을 한뒤로..
<Seony> 오옷
<Seony> jswlinux@gmail.com
<razGon_FaFx> 일단 받아보시고 지워도 되지 않나요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 잠시 망요.
<Seony> 예전에 스타워즈 엡2가 너무 보고싶은데 캠밖에 없길래 그걸 받아서 급한대로 봤거든요
<Seony> 그리고 몇달 후에 정식판을 받아서 봤는데,
<Seony> 완전히 다른 영화를 보는 느낌이었어요
<Seony> 그래서 그 뒤로는 캠은 안보기로 했죠 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 블루레이판 있는데. 시드가 있을지는 ..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 일단 찾아볼께요. 스타 에피소드도요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 옛날 얘기에요
<Seony> 지금은 블루레이판으로 다 있어요
<Seony> 스타워즈도 한 3번은 본거 같아요
<Seony> 이거 엔더스게임 오늘 중으로 받아서 보면 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 보내드렸습니다. ㅋ
<Seony> 잘 받았습니다.  감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ^^
<Seony> 그나저나 요즘 홈서버 업글하고 싶은데 돈이 빨리 안모이네요.
<Seony> 제온 쿼드코어에 램 16기가 박은게 델에서 $700 정도 하거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 오!!!!!
<razGon_FaFx> 제온은 쿼드지만 쿼드가 아니죠.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 스레드 8아닌가요?
<Seony> 코어2듀오로 씨퓨 사용률 100% 나오는데, 제온으로 30% 나오면 전기세나 발열이나 더 나을거 같아서요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네 뭐 스레드든 코어든 잘 신경을 안써서 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠. 전기세도 있죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 결정적으로 거기에 나오는 제온씨퓨가 69w짜리에요
<Seony> 보통 좀 저렴한 모델은 80w거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 흠.. 원래 22nm면 그정도나오지 않나요?
<Seony> 그런가요?  2011년도에 맥북프로 구매한 뒤로는 뭐가 어떻게 나오는지 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 .
<Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 데탑은 코어 24개에 램 64기가짜리거든요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 이런거만 쓰다보니 좀 둔감해져요
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 그러겠네요.ㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 코어24개면 제온인가요?
<Seony> 네
<razGon_FaFx> 대단하네요. 서버를 바로 적용시키는 거군요.ㅋ
<Seony> 그래픽카드도 헤드3개 달린걸 2개 박았어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 그 그래픽카드가 한장에 200만원쯤 하거든요
<razGon_FaFx> 장난아니군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 근데 여기서 끝이 아닌게요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ssd 512를 2개로 미러링시키고,
<Seony> 스카시 하드 600기가 2개 미러링,
<Seony> 10G 네트워크 카드...
<razGon_FaFx> 허거거... 1기가 스스디!!
<Seony> 사실상 데탑의 껍데기를 쓴 서버죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 서버군요.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 서버보드를 썻으니 서버입니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 네.  ㅎㅎ  사무실에서 제가 쓰는 데탑 사양이에요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 가끔 ahoops님 오셔서 데탑의 저주 어쩌고 저쩌고 하는게, 제 데탑 얘기하시는 거에요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그나저나, 주신 토렌트 속도가 아주 잘나오네요
<razGon_FaFx> 그런가요? 한국에서 직공을 하는 시드가 많아서 그럴거에요.
<Seony> 20분 안에 다 받을 수 있을 거 같습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 혹시 책도둑아세요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<razGon_FaFx>  book thief
<razGon_FaFx> 유명한 소설입니다. 호주것.
<Seony> 영화도 있네요
<razGon_FaFx> 그 영화가 있다는 겁니다.ㅋ
<Seony> 잠깐 검색해봤는데 아주 유명한갑네요
<razGon_FaFx> 책이 굉장히 유명합니다.
<Seony> 2차대전 배경이군요
<razGon_FaFx> 예
<razGon_FaFx> 이것도 보내드릴까요?ㅋ
<samahui> 앤더스게임 극장에서 봤는데 잼있었습니다 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 벌써 풀렸군요
<razGon_FaFx> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 어쩔수 없죠. 외국에서 개봉했는데요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 남자들의 영화인갑네요.  역시 SF는..
<samahui> 제 여친님도 잼나했었습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 일단 괜찬은 영화를 보내드릴께요.
<Seony> 넵 감사합니다.  요즘 영화는 커녕 집에 박혀서 사이드잡 뛰고있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무슨 영화가 나오는줄도 몰라요
<samahui> 요즘 외국영화사들이 한국에서 1순위 개봉하는 이유가 첫째 아시아 시장에서 성공여부를 점치기 좋고 그리고 무엇보다 다른곳에서 상영하고 한국상영하면 이미 토렌트가 돌더라는 소리가 사실이군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> Seony님도 저와 같은 경험이 있으시군요. 전 아바타 나왔을때 경험했습니다
<samahui> 아바타 3D로 보고 충격적이고 재밌다고 느껴서 친구들 보라고 하는데 다들 이상하지않아? 등등 말들이 많아서 인터넷에 올라온거 받아서 보내줬는데 이게 캠이였습니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 캠 보고나서 정식 보면 정말 다른 영화 같죠
<samahui> 그냥 말그대로 다른영화죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 거기다 전 소장하고 싶은데 DVD가 느께나와서 용산에서 한장 샀더니 이놈도 캠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 두번 당했습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 저는 일단 dvd판은 사긴샀어요
<Seony> 블루레이는, 곧 없어질 기술 중 하나로 각광받는 중이라 그냥 안샀구요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저도 3D판으로 질렀습니다. 나중에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 하지만 3D로 볼수 있는 장치가 데탑뿐인지라 그냥 보관만 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 블루레이는 그래도 플스로 연명하지 않을까요? 플스4는 미디어가 또 바뀌었나요??
<samahui> 요즘 게임기에 관심을 끊었더니 어느세 플스4 한국 정발을 한지 한달이 넘어가는군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 잠시 눈을 때고 있던 사이에 강아지 한마리가 제사음식용 재료들 물어다 뜯어먹고 있군요 ㅡㅡ 교육 좀 시키고 오겠습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 보내드렸습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 책도둑은 DVDscr이네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 화질이 좀 떨어집니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 나머지 두개는 괜찮은듯요.
<samahui> 구글이 레노버에 모토로라 팔아먹었군요
<razGon_FaFx> 그럴거 같았어요.
<samahui> 핵심기술에 대한 로얄티는 삼성과 협약맺어버리고 흠...
<razGon_FaFx> 어짜피 모토롤라는 분해가 되는 게 순서였습니다.
<samahui> 삼성에 기술 특허 넘기고 회사는 중국에 팔고
<samahui> 삼성에 계속 안드로이드 진영에 첨병역할을 하겠군요
<razGon_FaFx> 어짜피 동맹을 맺으려면 그런게 필요하겠죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 삼성도 지금 밀릴정도로 밀렸죠.
<samahui> 그리고 레노버는 이쪽저쪽 어마어마하게 불려나가네요
<samahui> 네
<razGon_FaFx> 삼성이 어느정도 시장을 만들어 놓으면 중국의 다른 회사에서 본진으로 들어가는 그런모드
<samahui> 레노버가 ibm PC사업부 사들이고 이번에 서버쪽도 넘보던데
<samahui> 정말 무지하게 크게 될거 같은데요
<Seony> 모토롤라는 여기저기 팔려댕기는 신세네요
<samahui> 구글은 삼성의좀도 떨어트리려고 모토로라 사들여서 자체 폰만들다 망하고  그냥 특허만 챙기고 회사는 레노버에 특허는 안드로이드진영 회사들과 조인하는 방법으로 갔네요
<razGon_FaFx> 제생각인데. 레노버가 하드웨어 다 먹을 겁니다.
<samahui> 모토롤라 스타택은 지금도 가지고 있는 명품이라 생각하는데 ㅜㅜ 아쉽네요
<Seony> 제 사수는 레노버 무지 좋아하더라구요
<Seony> 그래서 서버도 전부 레노버
<razGon_FaFx> 구글이 자체사업하는 건 위험한 부분이엿죠.
<samahui> 전 IBM좋아라하다가 노트북 특색을 버려놔서 싫어해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_FaFx> 레노버 싸죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 부담없죠.
<samahui> 제품은 괜찮은편입니다
<razGon_FaFx> 30만원대 나름 쓸만한 노트북.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> IBM을 없애버려서 문제죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 명검을 만드는 기술을 장사하는 대장장이에게 팔아버렷으니... 나오는건 명검이 아닌 명검을 흉내낸것만
<samahui> TP의 색을 지워버렸죠. 근데 그게 꼭 레노버 문제는 아니죠. 요즘 노트북이 안팔리고 성능적으로 평준화 됬고
<razGon_FaFx> Seony: 나머지 시드파일도 갔나요? 자막파일이 따로 필요할거 같아서 같이 보냈습니다. 한글이지만요.ㅋ
<samahui> 결국 싸게 팔고 이윤남기려고 하니 다 그렇게 바뀌어가는거 같습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 그렇지만, 우리들 세대에서는 TP는 명검이라는 느낌이 강한데. 이부분에 대한 노력을 좀더 했으면 하는 아쉬움이 있죠.
<samahui> 네 그렇습니다
<Seony> 넵 잘 받았씁니다.
<samahui> 적어도 키보드만이라도 지켰어야 하는건데
<samahui> 아쉽네요
<razGon_FaFx> 하긴 남자들은 여자들과 달리 그런거에 흔들리지 않죠.
<razGon_FaFx> 저도 아쉽습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 제가 제돈으로 노트북을 산적은 딱 한번있습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 후지쯔 P-1110.
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 새해 복많이 받으세요.
<samahui> 전 계속 노트북만 써와서 ㅜㅜ 그런점이 참 아쉬워요.
<razGon_FaFx> 올해는 천고마비 되시길.ㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~
<ahoops_> razGon_FaFx: 복검나받으세요
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ~~
<ahoops_> samahui: 복검나 받으세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 후지쯔가 정말 대단한 기기였는데 말이죠.
<razGon_FaFx> P-1510
<samahui> 후지쯔 괜찮았죠 뜨거운거 빼고요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 일반화라는 것은 이것이다 라고 노트북의 표준을 보여준거 같아서 멋졌습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 센트리노는 이렇게 만들어라!! 라는 모델?
<razGon_FaFx> woodong50: 안녕하세요? 핸폰 접속 잘하고 계시죠?
<samahui> 전 후지쯔 대형모델 써봤는데 나름 괜찮았습니다. 다만 잠시 쓰다 당시 HP nw8000이라고 워크스테이션급 노트북으로 바꾸느라 오래 못썼죠
<razGon_FaFx> 오웅. 한두분씩 들어오시는 군요.ㅋ
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 복 마니 받으세요~~~
<razGon_FaFx> HP는 별루 이미지가 좋지 못합니다.
<samahui> 당시 컴팩 인수하고
<razGon_FaFx> 저에게는요.
<samahui> 좋은 제품 많이 나왔었습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 컴팩을 말아먹은 장본인.ㅋ
<samahui> 다만 AS가 말이 많았죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 컴팩이 참 노트북이 좋았는데 아쉬운 부분이죠
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠.근데 그것도 대량화의 길로 가면서... 바보가 되버렷죠.
<samahui> 그래도 HP는 아직까지도 컴팩 달고 노트북 내놓습니다
<samahui> 레노버는 말만 TP지 몇년사이에 벌써 그 색을 다 지워버렸죠. 이제 빨콩만 남았습니다
<samahui> 근데 이제 노트북이 거기서 거기라 요즘은 회사보기 보다는 성능만보고 키보드 늘러봐서 손 편안하면 씁니다
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 더욱이 성능도 센드브릿지 이후로 얼추 비슷해서 업글도 안합니다
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠,
<samahui> 일반적으로 개발 작업에는 쿼드이상이면 큰 차이 없더군요 1세대 빼고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 요즘은 TP와 HP 웍스 다버리고 델로 넘어왔습니다
<samahui> 컴플릿커버에 넘어갔고 키감에 넘어갔어요
<razGon_FaFx> 솔직히 개발자분들의 입장에서는  일반적인 노트북 좋죠.
<samahui> 요즘 TP는 키보드 모양이 맘에 안들고 HP는 가벼운키감이 마음에 안들어요
<razGon_FaFx> 그냥 터미널쓰면 괜찮으니.
<samahui> 전 그래도 웍스급으로 다할수 있는놈 선호합니다
<samahui> 출퇴근 운동도 되고 좋습니다 ㅋ
<samahui> 화면크고 해상도 높고 그리고 키보드 좋은놈으로다가 선택의 기준이 딱 거기가지입니다
<razGon_FaFx> 저의 입장도 노트북이면 AMD의 APU만 달리면 괜찮습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 무게와 크기만 적당하면 말이죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 근데 제 TP는 키감 좋던데요... 옛날껄 안써봐서 그런가
<samahui> 키감은 괜찮습니다 아직가지는요
<Seony> 재질도 부드럽고 아주 맘에 들더라구요
<samahui> 다만 키보드 배치가 마음에 안들어요 일반 다른 노트북과 차이가 없거든요
<samahui> 7열키도브 써보시면 다른거 불편하다 느껴지면서 거기다 키감도 확실히 예전에 좋았구요 ^^
<Seony> 아... 그건 저는 모르는 부분이겠군요...
<samahui> 지금도 가끔 꺼내서 코딩때 쓰는 노트북들은 어마어마하게 오래된 놈들입니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 그렇죠. 명검을 만들기 위해.
<razGon_FaFx> 무언가 조금씩 봐야 겠네요.
<samahui> 지금도 현역으로 뒤는 T400이나 T61p도 있고 더 나아갓 A31p, 600, 770등
<razGon_FaFx> 조금씩 달라지는게 있겠죠.
<samahui> 아직도 키감하나로 현역으로 쓰입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<ahoops_> 노트북들을 가지고 계시다니..ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 다 가지고 있어요 지금도 대전집에 보관하고 있던 T42p라는 모델로 채팅하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 좀있으면 진료용 컴을 바꾸려고요. 하스웰 제온 달린것을 우분투에 올려서 버박으로 진료용 프로그램 돌릴겁니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 어짜피 스레드 4개에서 8개.ㅎ
<samahui> 옷 지르세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 우앙...t42p모델도 상당히 좋은데요.
<samahui> 네 키감이 완전 좋아요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 코딩하기엔 나쁘지 않을듯하군요.
<samahui> 얇고 이쁘고 키보드 좋고 화면좋고 다 좋습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 키보드는 키감이죠.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 쳇.
<samahui> 다만 이놈은 얼마전 비맞고 맛이 갔던 놈을 다른 부품 뜯어 고쳐서  다른건 괜찮은데 팬소리가 좀 요란합니다
<ahoops_> 저런걸 방치하고 딴놈을 쓰시다닝..
<samahui> WD 뿌려줬어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 역시 명인이세요.
<razGon_FaFx> Seony: 잘나오나요?ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 스포던져 놓을까요?ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> Seony님 영화감상 잘하시고 감상평 200자 원고지 10매 이내로 작성해주시면 ... 안읽을겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 스포~ 앤더스게임 최고의 반전
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 가짜진짜 ? 이런거요/
<samahui> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 너무 발설했나? 흠
<samahui> 조심해야 겠네요
<samahui> 화면아 빨리 넘어가라~~~~
<samahui> 도와주세요 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 저도 지금 마지막 보고 잇어요!!1
<razGon_FaFx> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 근데 생각보다 괜찮았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저 잠시 일하러 댕겨올게요
<ahoops_> 랩탑을 바꾸던가해야겠어요..
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<ahoops_> 오늘 정전이라 또 피난가야하는데..밧데리 대박 오래쓰는 랩탑을 알아봐야할듯하군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 헉.. 보라카이도 명절인가요?ㅋ
<ahoops_> 여긴 명절분위기는 없는데요.
<ahoops_> 정전일뿐;;;ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 타블렛 구입하셔서 보조배터리를 잡는 것이 중요하겠군요.
<ahoops_> 냉장고 정리하느라고 오전이 증발되었군요.
<ahoops_> 아 맞다..대체나.
<ahoops_> 태블릿이 대개 오래쓰죠??
<razGon_FaFx> 그런건 아니지만요.
<ahoops_> 그걸로 키보드 붙여서 작업할까나요.
<ahoops_> 제가 갤탭 10.1있는데 그걸 꽤 오래쓰던거같던데요.
<razGon_FaFx> 채팅이나 웹을 보는 용도라면 그게 괜찮을 수도 있겠군요.
<ahoops_> 편집기가 안돌아갈려나 ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 말그래도 앤더스 게임이군요.
<ahoops_> 아 맞다..오늘 지방에 안가신거에요??
<razGon_FaFx> 편집기라면 어떤거죠?
<ahoops_> 아;; 지방이시죠;;
<razGon_FaFx> 저는 안갑니다. ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> Ender's game.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 그거머에요??
<ahoops_> 진짜 게임에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요. 영화요.SF
<razGon_FaFx> 잘만들었네요.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 최근거에요?
<razGon_FaFx> 옙
<razGon_FaFx> 아직 영화상영중일걸요?
<razGon_FaFx> 다음은 헝거게임 캣칭 파이어.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 제가 제온을 구성하고 싶은게 서버를 사용해서 좀더 클라우드의 가능성을 보려구요. 지금의 서버는 조금 느린편이거든요.
<razGon_FaFx> 회선도 문제지만, 컴이 문제가 되죠.
<razGon_FaFx> AMD E-350이라서...
<ahoops_> 그건 대개 꾸진거자나요.
<ahoops_> 아톰보다 쪼금 더 좋은거아닌가요.
<Seony> 제가 제온 사서 써보고 알려드리겠습니다 ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 서버로 쓰기에는 CPU가 그리 좋지는 못해도.
<razGon_FaFx> 아니요. 선배형님이 진료용 컴을 만들어달라고 해서 가상으로 만들어 보았습니다.
<Seony> 전 이만 엔더스겜 보러 가보겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_FaFx: 잘보겠습니다
<razGon_FaFx> 제온 E3_1225V3. SSD120삼성거. 2테라 시게이트 하드. 16기가 삼성램
<razGon_FaFx> Seony: 즐감하세요?!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네.  다보고나서 다시 오던가 할께요
<razGon_FaFx> 윈도우7구동하는데. 윈도우모양이 만들어지기 전에 바탕화면 뜹니다.ㅋ
<samahui> 이번에 신형 아톰나온거 추천드립니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 하지만 저는 그러기전에 우분투 서버에 gui간단한거 올려 놓구 가상으로 윈도우7 돌릴겁니다.
<samahui> 쿼드코어에 베터리는 8시간정도 갑니다
<razGon_FaFx> 베이트레일요?
<samahui> 넵
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 그건 노트북.ㅋ
<samahui> 아 Ahoops님 추천이요
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 제가 글을 이제 위부터 읽어서 늦게 달고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 정전이시라길래 추천드리는거예요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 신형아톰...
<ahoops_> 그거 좋은가요.
<ahoops_> 찾아보작;
<samahui> 예전아톰처럼 버벅이지않고 베터리는오래가고 괜찮습ㄴ디ㅏ
<samahui> 오랜시간 사용하는 용도로는 딱일거 같더군요
<ahoops_> 이게 쿼드코어네요.
<ahoops_> TDP가 꼴랑 2w;
<ahoops_> 엽기적이군요.
<razGon_FaFx> 가격도 쌉니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 메인 보드만 20만원 될걸요?
<razGon_FaFx> 근데 생각해 보았는데. 업무용으로 데탑 조립하면 AMD것보다 별로 싸지 않습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> ITX보드와 케이스가 그리 저렴하지 못해요.
<razGon_FaFx> 엽기적으로
<razGon_FaFx> 그냥 메인보드사고 케이스를 자작으로 만드는 것도 괜찮겟죠.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 랩탑형식이 필요하거든요..
<ahoops_> 밧데리 내장된놈요.
<razGon_FaFx> http://www.kpug.kr/kpugfreeboard/1762824
<razGon_FaFx> 베이트레일에 대한 관련글이 있습니다.
<razGon_FaFx> 어짜피 기다리면 나오겠죠. 베터리 교체용으로 만들면 되겠죠.
<ahoops_> 마땅치않아요 ㅠ
<razGon_FaFx> 추석이 즐겁네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 아니 설이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 막뜨네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 영화 2편 추가요.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 제가 까다로운가 음.
<ahoops_> 딱히 맘에 드는 녀석이 딱 안보이네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 원래 지금의 서버가 미디어 서버의 역할이 아니라 데이타서버인데.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> ahoops_: 그러면 기다려보세요.
<razGon_FaFx> 영화 미디어 서버가 되버렸네요.ㅋ
<ahoops_> 얼마전에요.
<ahoops_> 커피마시다가 서양얘가 노트북을 쓰느걸봤는데요.
<ahoops_> 그게 삼성꺼였어요.
<ahoops_> 굉장히 심플하게 생기고 모니터 해상도도 나쁘지 않게 생겼더라구요.
<ahoops_> 그게 시리즈9이었나..
<razGon_FaFx> 아. 비싼거네요.
<razGon_FaFx> 요즘 엘지에서 나온거 있는데 그램이라고
<razGon_FaFx> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2388178&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<razGon_FaFx> 이런거 괜찮죠. i3라는 점이 걸리지만요.
<ahoops_> 찾아볼게요.
<razGon_FaFx> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2188483&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=31883&cate4=0
<razGon_FaFx> 한성컴퓨터것
<razGon_FaFx> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2388149&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<razGon_FaFx> 그램i5버젼
<ahoops_> 제법좋네요.
<ahoops_> 제법이 아니라 상당히 좋은데요.
<ahoops_> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2388137&cate1=860&cate2=869&cate3=10581&cate4=0
<ahoops_> 여자분이 참 귀요미군요..
<ahoops_> LG도 이정도의 노트북을 만들어파는군요..
<ahoops_> 좀 쇼킹하군요;;
<ahoops_> razGon_FaFx: LG껄로 하나사야겠네요.
<ahoops_> 이뻐서 사는게 아니고;;; 가벼워서 사는겁니다!!
<ahoops_> 전기나오는곳으로 피난가야겠네요..밧데리 앵꼬;; ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 피난!
<razGon_FaFx> 허거걱.
<razGon_FaFx> 애들 진압하고 왔습니다.ㅋ
<razGon_FaFx> 모두 없어지시는 군요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_FaFx> 저녁드시는 건가요?
<razGon_FaFx> 헝거게임 진하네요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 영화들 잘 보고 계시는가 보군요.
<samahui> 조용합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 저녁은 즐겁게 가족과 함게 가고멈추기 게임을... 이 아니라 다정하게 담소나 나누면서 명절 특집 영화를 보는게 재맛이죠
<razgon> 리하이요.ㅋ
<razgon> 드디어 새해 복많이 받으세요.ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<razgon> 계셨군요. 노트북의 현인.
<samahui> 아직 3분 남았습니다
<samahui> ㅋ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_vN6> 기계식을 쓰면 좋은데 영화보는데 소리나서 방해되네요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 기계식 소리 너무 좋아요
<razGon_vN6> 좋기는 한데 동생과 영감시에는 좀 그렇습니다
<razGon_vN6> 방금 동생의 낡은 노트북을 살렸습니더
<samahui> 전 회사에서도 기계식 씁니다
<razGon_vN6> 삼성 TN-R50. 170A
<samahui> 정확히하면 좀 다른 방식이지만 해피해킹 키감이 너무 좋아서 포기할 수 없어요
<razGon_vN6> 2004년식이죠
<samahui> R50이면 연식이 좀 된거네에ㅛ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_vN6> 어느 축을 쓰세요?
<razGon_vN6> 오! 한번에 맞추시는 군요
<razGon_vN6> 역시 노트북의 현인!
<samahui> 축이 아니라 정확히 말하면 약간 다른 방식입니다  해피해킹프로2 검색해보세요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_vN6> 그런가요? 저는 무닌한 적축을 쓰는게 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 미니 키보드의 지존 입니다. 키보드 계에서는 리얼포스와 양대 산맥을 이루는 제품이죠
<razGon_vN6> 근데 둘다 비싸던데 ㅎㅎㅎ 30만 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_vN6> 그거면 데스크탑 업무용으로 맞춰요
<samahui> 그래도 키감이 너무 좋아서 포기를 못하겠어요
<razGon_vN6> 근데 확실히 좋더군요
<samahui> 지금 36만냥 정도 할겁니다
<razGon_vN6> 펜타그래프도 괜찮던데 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_vN6> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 팬타도 좋아라합니다
<samahui> 노트북을 좋아라해서
<samahui> 노트북 키감에 가까운 녀석들도 정말 좋아라합니다
<razGon_vN6> 저 맥컬리 있는데 괜찮더군요
<samahui> 전 노트북은 쫀득한 맛이 느껴지는 엘쥐 제품이나 구IBM노트북 키보드가 좋아요
<razGon_vN6> 엘지것 지금의 자갈 형식은 문제 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 엘쥐가 IBM만들던 노하우가 있어서 그런지 예전에 Z1이라는 모델쯤 이후로 키감이 확 좋았었어요
<razGon_vN6> 근데 그걸 자폭시켰죠
<samahui> R200이라고 12인치 모델을 잠시 사용한적이 있는데 키감은 만족스러웠었죠
<samahui> 요즘은 단가와 여러가지 문제로 조약돌 키보드로 다들 넘어갔죠
<razGon_vN6> 아! 단가!! 이 미친놈들!!
<samahui> 키 눌림의 깊이도 얕고 리버둠의 낮은 편인 놈들이 많아서 노트북 키감이 최악인 시대예요
<samahui> 키앞이 낮죠
<samahui> 키압
<razGon_vN6> 맛을 버리고 조미료 뿌리면 손님이 준다는 것모르나!
<samahui> 오타가 판을치는게 역시 새해가 되었군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_vN6> 기계식은 정말 좋아요. 병원은 펜타그래프인데 가볍게 쳐져서 좋구요
<razGon_vN6> 집에것은 흑축이라서 쫀득히지민 조금 피곤하더군요
<samahui> 하지만 요즘 성능의 평준화와 판매량에서 테블릿들에 밀리다보니 돈써서 만드는곳이 적어졌죠
<samahui> 흑축 조금 타이트하지만 부드럽게 연속으로 두드리기 좋잖아요
<samahui> 전 그래도 찰칵 거리는 청축 씁니다 ㅋ ㅋ
<razGon_vN6> 리드미컬하더군요
<samahui> 회사에 해피 집에는 저렴한 청축
<samahui> 하지만 보통은 노트북 ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_vN6> 근데 왜 텐키리스 쓰는지 알겠어요
<razGon_vN6> 적축은 어떤지요?
<samahui> 텐키리스 쓰다보면 마우스와 혼용했을때 장점도 많아요
<samahui> 적축은 흑축보다 좀더 키압이 낮아서 좋다는데
<samahui> 전 아직 적축은 못써봤어요
<razGon_vN6> 그렇죠 키패드가 있어서 미우스와 친밀감이 좋죠
<samahui> 화면 가운데 키보드를 놓고 쳤을때 위치가 딱 좋아요
<razGon_vN6> 예전 후지쯔 p-1110의 미니노트북에 마우스 달면서 치면 좋습니다
<samahui> 노트북 비슷하죠... 근데 전 노트북 15인치 이상으로 갔더니 이놈이 데탑에도 없애버린 숫자키패드를 가지고 있어서 노트북은 오히려 약간 좌측으로 밀려서 타이핑하는 느낌이나네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> P시리즈 괜찮은 모델들이 많았죠. 15인치 인가 17인치 쯤되는 거대한 워크스테이션급 모델에서 부터
<samahui> 11인치 미니까지
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<razgon> 제거가 11인치 짜리였습니다.
<samahui> 뜨거운거 빼고 다 좋았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 케이스가 알류미늄 제질 비스무리한거라 열 전도가 잘되었죠
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 핫한것 까지 사랑했습니다. ㅋ
<razgon> 옙
<razgon> 그래도 나름 견고해서 좋았어요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> razgon, (_ _  ) 너브죽
<DarkCircle> 오랜만이네요 왜 이리 안들어오시나 싶었 (먼산)
<razgon> DarkCircle: 새해 복많이 받으세요.ㅋ
<samahui> 전 최근에 외근나갈때 타이핑 용으로 P5010이라는 녀석을 가지고 다니기도 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ~
<razgon> 아! 정말 좋은 놈이죠.
<samahui> 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 후지쯔의 명작.
<DarkCircle> samahui, 안녕하세요 (_ _  ) 너브죽
<samahui> 사운드가 쪼매난 놈 답지 않게 웅장하죠
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 저도 그런 면에서 감동했습니다.
<DarkCircle> P5010!
<samahui> 미니인데 영화보기 좋은 화면과 훌륭한 사운드를 가진 놈이였죠
<samahui> 키감도 나름 나쁘지 않고
<samahui> 가지고 놀기 좋았습니다.
<razgon> 그렇죠. 거기에 화면이 정말 세련되었어요.
<razgon> 힌지에서 액정과 유리.
<samahui> 화면보호기 붙여놓은듯한 뺀지르한 화면이 참으로 좋았죠 ㅋ
<razgon> 최근에 학회에서 노트북을 대행 구매해서 관리중인데. 텐키가 붙어서 나와서 정말 아주 !!
<samahui> 가끔 밝은데서 거울대용으로도 쓸 수 있는 메리트도 있었죠 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 게다가 키감도 별루!! ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 전 요즘 다 처분하고 IBM구형들 모아놓았던 것들 쓰고 있습니다
<razgon> 엘지가 맛이 가버렸구나 했습니다.
<razgon> jypie: 재영님 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 메인만 델에서 나온 m4600 4700등 워크스테이션사용하고요
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> HP의 엘리트북은 처분해 버렸습니다. 키감때문에요
<samahui> 푸석푸석하니 종이장 두들리는 느낌이라 장시간 작업하면 손가락과 손바닥이 아파옵니다
<razgon> HP는 삼성과 닮은 놈입니다.
<samahui> 그에 반해서 같은 성능대인 m4600은 훌륭한 키감을 보여주죠
<razgon> 솔직히 삼성이 없었으면 HP가 그자리를 차지했겠죠.
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 델은 하위 기종은 좀 그런데 워크스테이션급 상위기종으로 올라오면 상당히 좋은 제품들을 만들어 냅니다
<razgon> 차라리 키감은 레노버것이 괜찮더군요.
<razgon> 그런거군요.
<samahui> 무엇보다 400만냥 넘는 가격에 던져도 고쳐주는 AS까지 구입하면 ㅋ
<samahui> 이동시 부담도 덜합니다.
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<samahui> 레노버는 IBM의 TP를 만들던 노하우를 사왔으니 키감이 좋죠
<razgon> 큰거 4장!
<samahui> 정확히는 4.6장 들었습니다
<razgon> 역시!!
<razgon> 저는 제온으로 서버만들어낼려구요.
<samahui> 구입할때요 ㅎㅎ 하지만 3년사이 중고가는 120전후 입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 노트북 특히 일반인이 사용않는 워크스테이션급은 새것 나왔을때 사면 너무 비싸고 그거 본전 뽑도록 팍팍 써야지 놔뒀다가는 그대로 가격이 곤두박질 쳐버립니다
<samahui> 제온 서버 ㅜㅜ  타버린 데탑이 생각납니다
<razgon> ?
<razgon> 잘 타나요?
<samahui> 아닌요 물쏟았어요
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 위쪽에 통풍되는 케이스를 쓰다가 위에 컵올려놓은게 넘어가면서 속으로 확 물이 들어갔는데
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui> 그래픽카드부터 보드까지 다 타버렸습니다
<razgon> 물 그게 문제군요. 조금 조심해야 겠군요.
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 그리고서 그냥 노트북으로 완전히 넘어왔습니다
<samahui> 노트북만으로 충분합니다 ~ 게임도 끊었고 ㅎㅎ;;
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 저는 진료용 프로그램인데. 위는 오픈 안되는 놈으로 구입해야 겠습니다.
<samahui> 위쪽에 팬있으면 발열에는 상당히 도움됩니다
<samahui> 그냥
<samahui> 물을 가까이 하지 마세요 ㅎㅎ;
<razgon> 그램린이 생각나는 군요.
<razgon> 저는 덥게 있는 것으로 써야 겠습니다.
<samahui> 이번에 나온 엘쥐 일체형 하나 사서 놀가 생각중입니다.
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ 펜티엄 짜리요?
<samahui> 아주 저렴하더군요
<samahui> 아니요 아톰일거예요 신형
<samahui> 아닌가? 흠
<razgon> 아. 모델명이?
<samahui> 노트기어 보시면 리뷰 올라와있습니다
<razgon> 펜티엄G2030되는 거 같은데요.
<razgon> 좌표요.
<samahui> www.notegear.com
<razgon> 아니 모델명요.
<samahui> 정확히는 이놈이군요 http://www.notegear.com/Content/Content_View.asp?TNum=1601&kind=2&gotopage=
<samahui> 아톰이 들어갔는데 모니터가 22인치에 FHD라 마음에 들더군요
<razgon> 베이트레일이 장착되어 있는 놈도 나왔군요.
<samahui> 베이트레일은 성능도 나쁘지 않다고 하고 그래픽도 향상되서 FHD영상 돌리기에도 괜찮고 무엇보다 해상도가 높으면서 저전력이니 항시 켜놓고 사용하기 좋을거 같더군요
<samahui> 가격이 70이하입니다
<samahui> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 케이스 살라면 구뇽이 위로 안난걸 사야겠군요 -ㅅ-
<razgon> 예
<samahui> 다시 한번 말씀드리지만 저같은 경우 거의 없습니다 ㅎㅎ;; 오히려 위쪽 열려있으면 열은 확실히 잘 잡힙니다
<razgon> 서버형태라고 해도 제온자체로는 저전력이기 때문에 그래픽카드를 안쓰면 괜찮을 거 같습니다.
<samahui> 네 그것도 괜찮을거 같네요. 다만 자체적으로 서비스하거나 개발하는 환경이 아니면 전 아예 저전력에 가격도 저렴해서 위 녀석이 땡기더군요
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<samahui> 거기다 모니터 해상도가 땡깁니다 ㅎㅎ;; 요즘 나오는 녀석들에 비할바는 아니지만 일체형에서 저가격에 FHD라는 점은 메리트 충분합니다.
<DarkCircle> 요새는 제온을 쓰는게 목적이라면
<razgon> 저는 제온서버에 우분투올려서 버박에서 돌리는 거니 조금은 좋아야 겠죠.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 차라리 그냥 온보드 그래픽을 쓰는게 더 낫지 않을까 생각해봅니다.
<samahui> 다만 베이트레일이 저가형에는 듀얼CPU모델이 들어가더군요. 약간 더 비싼놈을 사야 쿼드입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> 예 하스웰제온씁니다.
<razgon> 온보드 그래픽이죠.
<samahui> 하스웰제온이면 그래픽 성능도 괜찮죠
<DarkCircle> 제온에서 뭐 게임을 할것고 아니고 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 인텔이 분명 외계인 한놈 더 잡은게 확실합니다
<DarkCircle> 저 같은 경우야 서버로 돌리면서 데탑으로도 겸으로 쓰기에
<DarkCircle> ..
<razgon> 제온은 안정성에 기반을 맞춘거죠.
<razgon> 저는 서버위에서 움직이게 하려구요.
<samahui> 내장 그래픽 성능 올려놓은거 보면 확실합니다
<razgon> 하스웰은 좋습니다. ㅋ
<razgon> 써보았는데. 윈도우 체험지수 6.7 나왔습니다. ㅋ
<razgon> 참고로 카베리 6.9오버걸어주니 그정도 나오더군요.
<razgon> 하긴 윈도우가 친 인텔주의긴 하지만.ㅋ
<samahui> 노트북도 2세대에 좋아지기 시작해서 3~4세대오면 고화질게임이 아니라면 다돌아갈만하죠
<samahui> 점수에 비해서 실 게임상에서는 좀 에로 사항도 있지만 돌아간다는데 의의를 둘만합니다
<samahui> 거기다 CPU자체 성능은 이제 AMD가 따라오기 벅차하는게 보일정도니 ... AMD가 좀 더 분발해 줬으면 합니다
<samahui> 경쟁이 되어야 가격도 착해지죠
<razgon> 근데 AMD는 가격이 정말 착합니다.
<razgon> 솔직히 저는 정말 좋거든요.ㅋ
<samahui> 혼자 착하지말고 성능을 확확 올려서 인텔도 착해지게 만들어야 합니다
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> ATI그래픽은 요즘 한창 엔당을 위협 잘하더니 CPU에서 밀리네요
<razgon> 저는 컴의 사용을 최소율의 법칙을 사용한다고 생각합니다.
<razgon> 따라서 CPU와 GPU간의 균형이 중요하다고 생각해요.
<DarkCircle> AMD는 그냥 마이너한 CPU찍어내고 그래픽 ㅌ카드나 열심히 잘만들면 되는거 같습니다. 'ㅠ';;
<samahui> 균형잡힌 조합은 중요하죠
<razgon> 하스웰들어와서는 괜찮아졋지만. 라노와 카베리, 리치랜드 사용하고난뒤에는 괜찮더군요. 가격이 정말 싸거든요.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> AMD CPU에는 정말 미래가 안보이는 (...)
<razgon> 솔직히 업무용에 i3는 필요없죠.
<DarkCircle> 하지만 나중에 저가 제품 찍어내는데는 AMD만한덴 없더라고요
<samahui> 전 그런걸 다 떠나서
<razgon> i5도 필요업죠.
<razgon> 그냥  펜티업으로만.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 업무용에 램 128기가 박으면
<DarkCircle> 뜨든.
<samahui> 특정 프로그램이나 풀로 돌리는 작업 아니고서는 2세대 이후 차이를 못느끼겠어서요
<samahui> 그냥 마음에 드는거 씁니다
<DarkCircle> 샌디~아이비쯤부터 성능의 진보는 멈췄어요
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<jypie> razgon 제 이름은 재영이 아닙니다ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오히려 전력소모가 줄어들고 있는중
<razgon> 필요가 없기에.
<samahui> 공정이 좋아지니 전력소모만 줄여나가는 단계입니다
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<samahui> 성능은 제자리 걸음한지 좀 되었죠
<DarkCircle> 전기요금이 진심 짜증날 경우에야 돈을 발라주(...)는건데 그럴려면 데톱을 사느니 차라리 돈 더들이고 놋북을 사는게 ..
<DarkCircle> 4770 계열중에
<DarkCircle> 뒤에 U 붙는게 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 대기 소모전력이 20w도 안돼요
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 코어 풀가속 들어가면 순식간에 90w로 치솟습니다. ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 어짜피 에너지나 전력소비는 그리 의미 없다고 생각된다면 ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ondemand모드로 놓고 막 돌려 쓰면 괜찮아요 배터리 오래가고
<samahui> 노트북은 전력차이가 있어봐야 소형 미니 들고다니는 놈들이야기고 저처럼 작업에 풀로 돌리는 고사양들은 어차피 아뎁터 달고 삽니다 ㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 근데 전력 소비가 보통 많이 나는 부분이 CPU라고 생각되는 경우가 많은데
<samahui> 참고로 M4600의 아뎁터는 180W입니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 최근에는 디스플레이 이런데보다
<samahui> 벽돌이예요 벽돌
<razgon> ㅎㄷㄷ 대단하군요.
<DarkCircle> 오히려 무선 장비가 -_-;
<DarkCircle> 802.11ac로 넘어오면서 멀티캐리어를 쓰기 때문에 소모전력이 꽤 많이 들어갑니다.
<samahui> 옛부터 무선랜이 LCD다음으로 전력소모의 주범이였습니다
<DarkCircle> 요새는 LCD 기술이 워낙 좋아져서 (...)
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 노트북 들고 나가서 사용할때 전력을 아끼는 방법은 LCD어둡게 만들고 무선랜 꺼버리는겁니다
<samahui> 그러면 한시간은 더 씁니다
<razgon> 하긴 LCD에서 LED로 오면서 완전히 좋아졋죠.
<samahui> 그래도 아직은 전체에서 전력소모 가장 많은 부분은 액정이죠 . 그래픽 카드 포함해서 눈으로 즐기는  부분이 밥도 많이 먹습니다
<DarkCircle> 백라이트가 생각보다 많이 먹더군요
<razgon> 그렇군요. 그래픽카드인줄알았는데.
<razgon> 아니였군요.
<razgon> 데탑에서는 그래픽카드와 CPU가 우열을 가리지 않습니까?
<samahui> 요즘 많이 좋아졌다는걸 확실히 느끼는게 예전 노트북들은 사용하다보면 하드부위 CPU GPU부위 그리고 모니터가 뜨거워 집니다
<samahui> 전기 많이 쓰는 부분들이 달구고 있는거죠
<razgon> 솔직히 그래픽카드만 없어도 100와트는 절약할거 같더군요.
<DarkCircle> 데톱에서는 그래픽카드가 단연 0위구요
<DarkCircle> 1위도 아니고 0위 ㅋ
<samahui> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 연산속도가 장난이 아니거든요
<razgon> 특히 마이닝 하시는 분들.ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 네 속도도 장난  아니거니와 그래픽 카드 안에 연산 유닛이 워낙 많이 들어가서
<DarkCircle> 이게 한번 게이트가 파라락 하고 열리기 시작하면
<DarkCircle> 전기먹는 하마 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 프로그래밍할때 가끔 고속의 연산이 필요한 슈퍼컴퓨터 돌릴일이 있을때 데탑의 그래픽카드의 코어를 연산에 활용하는데요
<samahui> 해시 분석같은 해킹에도 그래픽카드 코어를 연산에 사용합니다
<razgon> 그거 비트코인 마이닝시에 잘쓰잖아요. ATI그래픽카드로.ㅋ
<samahui> 아! 좋은예가 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> CPU보다 단일 연산에서는 훨씬 빠릅니다
<razgon> 웹브라우져쓰면서 gpu를 이용하는 경우도 그런것이죠?
<samahui> 제 노트북의 쿼드로도 그렇게 고생하고 있죠 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 넵
<samahui> 반대로 CPU를 저사양의 그래픽카드에서는 연산에 땡겨와 써서 엄청 답답한 상황을 만들어내죠 ㅋ
<razgon> amd의 apu가 라이트한 업무의 돌파구중의 하나를 그것으로 봅니다.
<razgon> 이전 cpu만 담당하던 일을 gpu가 업무분할 받아서 빠르게 처리.
<samahui> 이번에 나온 A10은 좋다더군요
<razgon> 그러니 뭐 사양이 낮아도 표도 안나죠.
<razgon> 카베리 제가 7700k를 설치해보았는데 괜찮더군요.
<razgon> 하지만 amd의 문제는 현재의 메인보드가 다음 세대의 cpu에 연결되느냐 그게 관건입니다.
<samahui> ㅎㅎ CPU 소켓의 변화도 다양하죠
<razgon> 솔직히 amd fm2+보드가 나와서 괜찮더군요.
<samahui> 근데 그건 인텔이 더 하면 더했지 덜하지는 안습니다만
<razgon> 근데 인텔의 문제는 cpu를 바꾸면 보드를 바꿔야 해서요.
<samahui> 네 같은 세대 아니면 그냥 바이바이죠
<razgon> 근데 amd는 그래도 연결이 되서 좋죠.
<razgon> 한동안 안되서 답답했었는데 말이죠.
<samahui> 아무튼 전 이제 데탑은 회사 지급품이나 소형서버들빼고는 안쓸랍니다 ㅜㅜ 노트북이 좋아요 ~ 췻
<razgon> fm2+의 경우는 리치랜드에서 카베리와 그다음 세대까지 된다고 하더군요.
<samahui> 태워버린 보드와 그래픽카드가 제마음속 트라우마로 자라났어요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui> 걍 노트북쓰고 이번에 나오는 올인원이나 장난감으로 하나 들여서 가지고 놀겁니다
<razgon> 저는 조립하는 것이 맛이더군요.
<DarkCircle> NUC 요즘에 유행이던데 ㅋㅋ
<razgon> 그리고 AMD는 오버걸어주는 맛이 아주 좋더군요.
<DarkCircle> 근데 전 왜 이리 NUC가 맘에 안드는지 모르겠더군요.
<DarkCircle> hdmi라는게 더더욱 (...)
<samahui> HDMI 케이블 문제가 많아요.
<DarkCircle> nuc가 극혐 수준의 저전력 성능을 보여주는데
<DarkCircle> 어디 모니터에 선을 꼽을라치면
<razgon> 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> 꼽을데가 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> hdmi 지원하는 모니터는 열라 비쌉니다 _0_
<jypie> 단일 연산은 CPU가 빨라요. GPU는 계산간의 의존성이 없는 같은 연산을 여러 번 할 경우에 빠른...
<samahui> 네 위에 적혀있습니다. 단일연산시 바르다고요 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 그냥 비싼 정도가 아니라
<DarkCircle> 진짜 쓸데없이 비쌈 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 그 단일이 반복적인 계산 말이였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그래서 분석이나 비교같은 단순반복이지만 데이터가 어마어마한 양이면 GPU를 활용하죠
<samahui> HDMI단자도 조만간 다른 플랫폼으로 바뀔거 같습니다
<DarkCircle> 며칠째 백엔드 서버를 켜놨다는걸 깜빡하고 있었네요
<DarkCircle> 아무 작업도 안하는데 -_-
<DarkCircle> 벡인드 서버가 더 빨라야 되는데 스펙자체가 구리다는게 함정 ㅋ
<DarkCircle>  백인드 -> 백엔드
<DarkCircle> 제 아부지 컴은 내일부로 Q9660에 램 6기가 답니다 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> (감격)
<DarkCircle> 전부 중고로만 껴맞춘건데 최고사양 스펙인듯 ㄷㄷㄷ
<razgon> 축하드리군요!
<DarkCircle> (가격대비 =3)
<razgon> 정말 좋은데요?ㅋ
<samahui> 저희 아버님은 제가 조립해드린 노트북용 CPU가 들어간 저전력 시스템을 5년째 쓰고 계십니다
<DarkCircle> 아 Q9550 ...
<DarkCircle> 동생이 훼사에서 부품을 하나 업어왔는데
<DarkCircle> 중고로도 값이 나가는 Q9550!
<DarkCircle> 제 아부지 회사에서 쓰시던게 코어2듀오라서
<DarkCircle> 아무리해도 그거보단 성능이 좋아야 한다 생각해봤더니 흠
<samahui> 예전에 노트북 업그레이드하고 CPU남아서 노트북용 CPU들어가는 보드를 하나 구입해서 만들었는데 솔직히 다시는 하고 싶지 않더군요
<razgon> 코어2듀오. 제거랑 비슷하군요.
<samahui> 배보다 배꼽이라고 보드가 너무 비쌉니다
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<razgon> cpu의 변경은 곧 메인보드의 변경. 인텔.
<samahui> 그래도 저전력 시스템 구현이 가능해서 오랜시간 문제없이 잘 사용하고 계시기는 합니다 ㅎㅎ;
<DarkCircle> 쿨러를 CPU에도 잘만 케이스에도 잘만 ...
<DarkCircle> 잘만 쿨러 잔뜩 발라드리고
<DarkCircle> ...
<razgon> amd는 그래도 생명연장의 꿈이 있죠.ㅋ
<samahui> 노트북용 CPU들어가는 보드는 종류도 제한적이고 가격도 그래서 비싸요 ㅜㅜ
<razgon> 그렇죠.
<DarkCircle> AMD는 하루에 한병 메치니코프
<DarkCircle> ㅇㅋㅋ
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 보일러가 될때마다 메치니코프를 한병씩 부어(...응?...)
<razgon> 쿨러쓰면 됩니다. ㅋ
<razgon> 전용쿨러 쓰면 되죠.
<samahui> 겨울에는 배란다 신공이 있습니다
<razgon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 조용함까지 얻을 수 있습니다
<razgon> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razgon> 굳..ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 제 집에는 베란다에 놔두면
<DarkCircle> 쿨링은 좋은데
<DarkCircle> 매연 먼지가 머신에 잔뜩 껴서 청소가 어떻게 -_-
<samahui> 비싼 컴 밖에 못내놓겠다 하시면... 창문을 열어놔서 방안을 베란다화 하는 방법도....
<DarkCircle> 이건 거의 불가능한 수준이더군요
<samahui> 콤프레셔~ 신공이 있습니다
<DarkCircle> 자동차 엔진에서 나오는 그 시커먼 기름+쇳가루+대기먼지 등이 엉긴 그런 먼지가 붙는지라 ...
<samahui> 확실히 서울은 그게 문제예요 공해 매연
<DarkCircle> 콤프레셔를 불어도 ... 아니 이걸 어떻게 뭘로 닦으려 해도 방법이 없더라구요
<DarkCircle> 그 좋다는 크리너 용액 티슈 다 동원해봤느데
<DarkCircle> 결국 찌든때는 염료처럼 물들이고  ..
<samahui> 컴은 고사하고 베란다에 빨래 널고 깜빡 창문열고 출근했다 돌아오면 흰옷이 색깔옷이... 검게 물들어갑니다
<DarkCircle> 네 그래서 이걸 빨아야 되는데
<samahui> WD47인가 암튼 그게 있습니다만
<DarkCircle> 그냥은 못빨고 옥시크린 용액에 또 한참 담궈둬야돼요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 집에 전자회로 세척제라고 푸른색 깡통병이 있긴 한데
<DarkCircle> 뿌리고 나서 제대로 안말리면 크 ...
<samahui> 한강변에 집이 있음 조망권이 좋을듯 하지만 현실은 강변북로의 무시무시한 소음과 매연 그리고 도로변 가로등불의 수면방해까지 세트로 당합니다
<DarkCircle> 강변 북로는 분노하면서 달리는 도로라 ... 매연이 크크크
<DarkCircle> 강변분노 (...)
<samahui> 새벽에 대형 트럭들의 후덜덜한 소음도 들려오죠
<samahui> 우우우우우웅~~~~
<DarkCircle> 몇년전에 친구차 탔다가 이녀석 140넘게 밟는거 보고 기겁했는데 -_-
<DarkCircle> 과속카메라 없더군요 (...)
<samahui> 저희집은 강남이라 패스~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 예전에 강변북로에 집이 있을때 정말 못살겠더군요
<samahui> 거실창 열어본적이 없네요
<samahui> 아까본 헬쥐의 일체형 PC가 마음에 들어서 새해 새벽부터 질렀습니다
<samahui> 이제 여친님께 숨기는 일만 남았군요
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 결혼을 앞두고 바쁘고 돈들어갈 일도 많은데 어디서 PC지름이냐~ 고 한소리 듣기 싫습니다 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 댁에 숨겨두세요 (...) 이건 부모님꺼야 라고 둘러대시면
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<samahui> 하지만 제 손가락은 참지를 못하고.... 눈은 화면에 고정... 카드는 지갑에서 3회전 다이빙 ...
<DarkCircle> 아오 흠... 연장통을 잠깐 뒤져봤더니 BW100이군요
<samahui> 어느순간 키보드는 고속 타이핑! 그리고 화면에 한마디의 의로움 비명소리... 결제완료!
<samahui> 집에 숨겨두면 가치가 떨어집니다 팍팍 굴려줘야죠
<samahui> 이럴때는 맞불 신공입니다! 너도하나질러라 신공이라고도 하죠
<samahui> 여친님 꼬셔서 좋은거 하나 사드리고 너도 샀으니 나도 하나 사마 ! 하는겁니다
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 어차피 너도 집에서 일은 해야 하지 않겠어? 라고 푸쉬를 -=3
<DarkCircle> +_+
<samahui> 여친님 퇴근길에 마중나가서 백화점 순회신공을 시전하면 됩니다
<samahui> 백화점 꼭대기층의 냉면이 땡기네 먹으러가자 라고 하면 시전이 성립됩니다
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 맛집 소환 시전을 거세요
<samahui> 물건이야 설연휴니 월요일이후에난 도착할테고 전 월요일까지 휴가인지라 여친님 회사 끝날때 맞춰 배웅을 간후 냉명을 핑게로 백화점으로 유인 그리고 한바퀴 삐잉~ 돌아보면 자연스레 이쁘다 라는 외마디 비명과 함께 게임 끝입니다.
<samahui> 그리고 당당히 너 이거 샀으니 나도 선물하나만 사마 새해 선물이다. 우리 즐거운 마음으로 결혼 준비도 할겸 기분도 좀 내고 하자꾸나 ~ 라며 은근슬쩍 스리슬쩍 넘어가는겁니다
<samahui> 여기서 중요한건 내가 이미 무엇을 샀다거나 바라고 있었다는 뉘앙스는 최대한 감추고 여친님의 구매욕구를 자극하고 아~ 내가 사주고 싶지만 돈이 ... 사정이... 에이 그래도 네가 원한다면 내장을 팔아서라도 사주마! 너의 행복은 나의 행복이니... 라는 말도 안되는 선심쓰는 듯한 그런 인생의 뒤틀림을 쏟아내야 됩니다
<samahui> 그리고 너 사줘서 기분은 정말 좋다~ 그나저나 우리 확 기분 좋아지자 너 하나 샀으니 나도 하나 살까? 흠 비싼거나 필요없는건 안사겠다~ 그리고 넌 신경 안써도 되게 내가 그냥 인터넷으로 구매하지~ 라고 유도 후 나중에 컴퓨터가 발각되면 그때 말한거 이거 샀어~ 싸~ 아주 싸~ ... 이렇게 넘어가면 완벽하겠네요
<samahui> 휴!
<samahui> 시나리오는 완벽합니다! 이제 물건 오기만을 기다리면 되는군요 ^^ 흐믓한 새해 첫날입니다
<DarkCircle> ㅍㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui> 앗! 구입하고 봤더니 다른모델 샀네요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 취소할 수 있지 않나요 ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 설마 이미 받으신건 아니겠 (...
<samahui> 아니요 그게 결제하고 보니 셀모델이네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui> 취소했구요
<samahui> 지금보니 AMD APU들어간 모델이 더 땡기는 아이러니한 상황이
<samahui> 시나리오 완벽하게 짜놨으니 뭐라도 지르고 말아야 겠습니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui> 엘쥐가 판매가를 내릴는 수밖에 없겠는데요. 베이트레일이 아무리 좋아졌어도 그래픽도 반토막인지라 I시리즈만 못할거고 더욱이 AMD의 APU는 쿼드에 내장그래픽이 훨 좋은 성능인지라... 저전력부분빼고는 이길수가 없겠는데요. A6 모델에 쿼드코어가 70만원 초중반이면 이거 아톰보다는 훨 나아보이네요. 다만 삼성과 엘쥐... 흠... 둘다 AS괜찮고
<samahui> ...  이거 다른부분에서 발목이 잡히는데요 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 즈른즈른 ... 시나리오는 다 짰는데
<DarkCircle> 스펙이 애매묘호하군요 -ㅅ-
<samahui> 아침 차례와 세배를 위해 그만 잠자리에 들어야 겠네요
<samahui> 즐거운 설 연휴 보내시고 다시한번 새해 복 많이 받으세요 ~
<samahui> 그럼 전 이만 복받으러 가보겠습니다.~ ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-01-31
<razgon> 새해 복많이 받으세요!!
<razgon> 늦은 밤...
<razgon> 새해복많이 받으세요.ㅎ
<razgon> 사랑합니다.
<razgon> ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2014-02-01
<razGon_vN6> 남해에 왔습니다 독일마을
<razGon_vN6> 어부림 이라는 식당에서 먹는데 경상도 음식이 맛없다는 편견을 지움니다
<razGon_vN6> 이쪽은 제고향과 마찬기지로 편차가 심한거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-26
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루들 되십시요~~
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<samahui_> 점심 맛나게들 드세요~
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: pong
<jason_kr> 하이~ 즐 점심식사요?
<PotatoGim> 아뇨... 어제 새벽까지 일하다가 방금 급하게 출근을...ㅜ
<jason_kr> 노고 많으십니다. ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 빈속을 커피와 연초로 달랬습니다..ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 그런데 어떤 일로 핑을 날리셨나요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 용건이 있고요. 잠시만...곧 준비를
<jason_kr> https://www.facebook.com/bagjunggyu/posts/981499085211882?pnref=story
<jason_kr> 봤어요?
<jason_kr> 아~ 계정이 없으면, 못 보죠? 본문을 따로 드리까?
<PotatoGim> 아...
<PotatoGim> 방금 봤습니다...
<jason_kr> 예, 이 기회에 계정 알려주세요. 귀챦게 않할테니까요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100005425546900
<PotatoGim> 이렇게 드리면 되나요?ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 감사~ (위 내가 드린 연결고리는 알고나 계시라는 뜻였음, 뭐 더 없어요. ^^)
<PotatoGim> 네~ 너무 갑작스레 떠나시네요.. 다른 일이 있으신 건지...
<jason_kr> 100% 추정입니다만, 전자파민감증'이 나타난 듯.
<PotatoGim> 음.. 첫 말씀따나 이용하지 못한다고 하셨으니 그럴 수도 있겠네요. 윽...
<jason_kr> 만약 전자기파 민감증이 맞다면, 국내에서는 첨 봐요.
<PotatoGim> 어지간하면 전자장비 자체를 전부 사용하지 못하실 일은 없을텐데.. 아쉽네요;
<jason_kr> "어지간하"지 못해서 (전가기파 민감)"쯩"이겠죠? ^^ 역시 아쉽습니다. <--- 물론 전자기파 민감증이 맞다면!
<bluedusk> jason_kr,  저도
<bluedusk> 전파에 민감..
<bluedusk> ...........
<ghg> 안녕하세요!
<Guest90107> 혹시 우분투 한국 이용자 irc 맞나요?
<jason_kr> 혹시 맞습니다. 왜냐면,
<jason_kr> topic 에 그리 써 있죠?
<Guest90107> x챗에서 하고싶은데 웹으로 열리네요 ㅠㅠ
<Guest90107> 웹으로 여니까 닉네임도 게스트로 되고.... irc가 생소해서 힘드네요
<jason_kr> 장/단점이 있어서요...
<Guest90107> 그렇군요.
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 음
<sebul> Bye
<autowiz__> 좋은 밤들 되시고 계신가요?
<jason_kr> 덕분에요, 오즈 님도?
<autowiz__> 네 저도 사무실에서 잘 보내고 있습니다 ㅋ
<jason_kr> 예 ^^
<jason_kr> 내/외근 장/단점이 있죠?
<autowiz__> 뭐 그런거겠지요
<jason_kr> 어느게 더 좋아요?
<autowiz__> 그래도 내근이 더 좋은거 같기도 하고 그렇습니다.
<autowiz__> 외근도 어느정도지 너무 외근만 다니다 보니까 전에는 정신도 없고 그랬었거든요
<jason_kr> 예, 낼부터 고맙다구 사장님한테 전화해주께요.
<autowiz__> 뭐 아직은 내근 하면서도 외근하는사람들 지원하는게 너무 많아서 , 아직은 정신이 없긴 합니다만.
<jason_kr> 무척 고마워 하더라고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 그건 좀 아닌듯
<jason_kr> ㅋ
<ipeter> 와...
<ipeter> 엽기적이네요.
<ipeter> L모 통신사 사용하는데
<ipeter> 8만 9천원짜리 요금제 쓰는데 데이터 쉐어링이 안되는 요금제네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 이런 미친녀석들 정말 화가나서 소리지르고 싶네요.
<autowiz__> 소리를 지르셔야 할때 입니다.
<autowiz__> 데이터 쉐어링이면 다른 기기나 장비와  월 정액 데이터량을 나눠서 쓰는거지요?
<ipeter> 네.
<ipeter> 허허허
<ipeter> 그게 안되요.
<ipeter> ;;;;
<ipeter> 안된다네요.
<ipeter> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 통신사마다 정책이 다르니까요
<Work|Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 쿨럭 ...
<DarkCircle> 출근하시다니
<DarkCircle> 드디어(?) 앙몽가튼 워료일을 시작하셨군요(!)
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎ 악몽은 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 전 지옥 안같을줄 알았던 월요일을 넘겼수무니다 ...
<Work|Seony> 한국처럼 일하는 환경은 아니다보니까, 출근하기 싫고 그런건 아니에요
<DarkCircle> 아 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 그 신라면 공장골목을 지나갔다가 멘붕으로 하루를 마무리 ...
<DarkCircle> 엄청난 규모의 과자들!
<Work|Seony> 과자들이 옆에 쌓여있었나보네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 혹시 이 동영상에 나오는 여자들 누군지 아세요? https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=774459889314902
<FriedChicken_> 한참 볼려다보니 앱이 멍충이가 돼서 꺼졌네요.
<Work|Seony> 아는 외국 친구가 이거 누구냐고 물어봐서요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뒤져보니까 대충 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUfgcPgcJCY 요런 실마리가 보이네요
<Work|Seony> 댄스학원이래요 https://www.facebook.com/1milliondancestudio
<DarkCircle> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syfNLtisgto
<DarkCircle> 웬지 밥먹으면 춤만 출거 같네요 -ㅅ-a
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎ 유튜브 링크 정도면 충분할거 같아요.  감사합니다.
<Work|Seony> 댄스음악을 싫어하는 저로서는.... ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 저는 이걸 추천해드립니다 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAq817mTb50
<Work|Seony> 처음 듣고 뻑 갔어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 브란덴 부르크 5번 협주곡 3악장 리메이크 버전이군요
<DarkCircle> 저렇게도 재해석이 되는구나 어헣헣
<Work|Seony> 원곡은 모르고 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 사실, 저 앨범이 거의 1시간에 가까운데요, 1시간에 가까운 대부분의 곡들을 작곡햇다는게 더 대단하더라구요..
<Work|Seony> 저게 일본 라이브라네요...
<Work|Seony> 전체 영상은 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I691SvyQT0c
<Work|Seony> 앨범은 체코 필하모니 오케스트라랑 하고, 라이브는 일본이랑... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 일렉은 기타톤이 ...  ...
<DarkCircle> 장르가 좀 특이하네요 크크
<Work|Seony> 메탈듣는 사람들끼리는, 바로크 메탈이라고 불러요
<Work|Seony> 저 기타리스트는 그 바로크 메탈의 창시자 라고 불리우긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 그래서 오케스트라 편성이 바로크 스타일 편성이었군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<DarkCircle> 왜 어째 저기 하프시코드가 있지 ... 뜬금이었는데 ㅋㅋ
<Work|Seony> 예전에 애프터스쿨 이영이 일렉기타 치는 영상 혹시 보신적 있으세요?
<Work|Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GayY76ekOSo
<Work|Seony> 이건데,
<Work|Seony> 이 원곡을 작곡한 사람이 저 기타리스트에요'
<Work|Seony> 잉위 맘스틴
<Work|Seony> 이영이 잘치진 못했는데, 아이돌치고는 굉장한거죠
<DarkCircle> 아 ... 기타는 잘 치는데 톤이 망했네요 \-.-
<DarkCircle> 톤 다듬는게 어렵죠 ...
<Work|Seony> 저 톤이 잉위맘스틴이 좋아하는 톤일 거에요
<Work|Seony> 톤은 원곡이랑 좀 비슷하거든요
<DarkCircle> 잉위 맘스틴처럼 뭔가 튀지 않으면서 바이올린 비스무레하게 정갈하게 다듬을 수 있는건 ... 그만큼 오래 쳐봐야 아는건데
<Work|Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 비바체로 넘어가서 듣고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 이건 녹음이 조금 거시기하군요.
<DarkCircle> 처음이랑 두번째가 진짜 괜찮은데
<Work|Seony> 영상 자체가 화질이 좀 구려서 그럴 거에요
<Work|Seony> 음질도 그렇고...
<DarkCircle> 일렉 악기를 클래식으로 끌어올린다는게 쉽지 않은데 대단한 거장이네요
<Work|Seony> 앨범을 구입하긴 했는데 아직 배송이 안와서... ㅎㅎ 암튼 기대하고 있어요
<Work|Seony> 글쵸 기타리스트 현대사에 위대한 기타리스트 중 한 명으로 꼽히는데요...
<DarkCircle> 저런식이 가능한 음악가중 하나가 바네사메이라든가 유진박 그런 사람들인데
<Work|Seony> https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EC%9E%89%EB%B2%A0%EC%9D%B4%20%EB%A7%90%EB%A6%84%EC%8A%A4%ED%8B%B4
<DarkCircle> 제가 유진박 연주를 중학교 2학년땐가 직접 봤었거든요.
<Work|Seony> 오... 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> 그때 국악 관현악단이랑 협연을했는데 하여간 엄청난 사람이었어요.
<DarkCircle> 애들 엄마가 하는 말이 외계인 같다고 ...
<Work|Seony> pchero, 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-/
<Work|Seony> pchero, GTA V 예구 하셨다구요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 넵 ㅎㅎㅎ 보자마자 바로 질렀어요 ㅎ
<Work|Seony> 얼마 전에 콘솔판 한 사람 찾으시길래.. 전 콘솔판으로 이미 엔딩까지 봤습니다.
<pchero> 오오!
<pchero> 써니님께서 엔딩까지 보셨다면 사도 후회는 없겠네요 ㅎ
<Work|Seony> 정말 재밌어요
<Work|Seony> 게임 내에서 할게 너무 많은데,
<pchero> 예약특전으로 돈을 1,300,000 $ 를 준다고 하는데
<pchero> 이거 좋은 건가요?
<Work|Seony> 메인 미션이 총 68개인가 그래서 아주 오래하실 수 있어요
<autowiz__> GTA V = 기타 v  ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 정말 별의별걸 다 할 수 있던데요
<Work|Seony> 인신매매도 할 수 있고 ㅋㅋ
<Work|Seony> 스킨스쿠버에 테니스 등등의 취미생활도 되고...
<pchero> 오...
<Work|Seony> 근데, 뭐니뭐니해도 GTA의 묘미는, 등장인물들의 대화에요
<Work|Seony> 번역이 아주 끝내줍니다
<pchero> 지금 기대가 무지 커요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 한글번역 되어있으니 한글로 하실 수 있겠네요
<DarkCircle> 아 무슨 웹킷 컴파일에 웬좽일 걸리네요. 날새다 암걸릴듯 ㅋㅋ
<Work|Seony> 원래 브라우저 엔진들이 좀 오래걸리죠...
<DarkCircle> 이거 돌아가는거 보면 HTML 5 스펙이 참 어마어마하다는 느낌이 드네요..
<DarkCircle> 예전에 khtml이나 gtkhtml하고는 뭐 ...
<Work|Seony> xml이 빠졌으니 그만큼 채워넣었나봐요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 진짜 웹킷 자체가 머신이라고 봐도 될정도인데 ... 커널만 빠졌을 뿐이지..
<DarkCircle> 사실 보면 (x)html 말고도 마크업 언어가 무지막지하고 WebGL 해석한다고 이것도 때려박아넣질 않나 .. 이것저것 보면 개발 환경을 죄다 때려박은 모양새죠
<Work|Seony> 웹프로그래밍을 좋아하는 저로서는, 대세는 분명 자바스크립트가 될 거에요...
<Work|Seony> 문제는, 이게 너무 사용자 컴퓨터 성능에 좌지우지되는거라서 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-27
<DarkCircle> 자바스크립트가 웹 프로그래밍에 있어 독보적인 존재라는건 부정할 수 없는 현실이죠. 쓰기 싫어도 쓸 수 밖에 없는 상황이 돼버렸습니다.
<Work|Seony> 봇이 또 안보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아 재부팅하다가 죽여놨어요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> openrc+udev -> systemd
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎ  url 붙일 때는 편하더라구요
<razGon_Xch2> 안녕하세요?
<Work|Seony> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! XDD
<DarkCircle> http://time.is
<myobot> [링크 제목] Time in Suwon now - Time.is
<DarkCircle> 하지만 누르면 거기가 안나온다는거 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 아 오늘이 홀로코스트 기념일이군요 (묵념)
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! :-)
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~~ 오랜만에 접속하는 듯합니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헬로 에브리원~
<imsu> 어라 지맘대로 종료하네 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> reboot~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<imsu> 어우 이제 좀 나아진건가 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 미디어 위키 쓰시는 분 계세요?
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 피씨영웅옹 +_+
<pchero_work> 넵! 안녕하세요 :)
<jason_kr> o/
<LinDol> : )
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 위 손들은 나 말고도, 여기 지금 이 체널에 몇 분 있어요. 그런데, 창을 못 보는 중인가봐요.
<pchero_work> 아! jason_kr 미디어 위키 쓰세요?
<jason_kr> 예, 나 말고도, 여기 지금 이 체널에 몇 분 있어요. 그런데, 창을 못 보는 중인가봐요.
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 아, 그런데...쓴 글은 없어요.
<jason_kr> 난 없어요.
<pchero_work> 혹시 미디어 위키에서 카테고리 설정하는거 좁 쉽게.. 헉
<jason_kr> 잠시만요
<jason_kr> Revi: ping
<jason_kr> devunt: ping
<jason_kr> 실력자들이 조용하네요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Revi> pong
<jason_kr> 반갑습니다. Revi
<jason_kr> 님,
<Revi> 무슨 일인가요 (...)
<jason_kr> pchero_work: Revi 님을 소개합니다.
<pchero_work> Revi: 안녕하세요. :)
<Revi> 안녕하세요 :D
<pchero_work> Revi: 혹시 미디어 위키 사용하고 계신가요? 카테고리 관련해서 여쭤볼게 있어서요..
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: re vi 님 실력자라니까요~
<jason_kr> 걍 본 질문해도 됩니다. ^^
<Revi> 별로 실력자는 아니라 (...)
<pchero_work> ^^;;;
<pchero_work> 다름이 아니라, 미디어 위키 내에 카테고리 자동 생성해주는 플러그인이나 방법이 있나 해서요..
<Revi> 자동 생성은 모르겠네요
<Revi> 수동으로 만드는 건 되지만 자동은...
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 예제로 보고 있는 사이트가 있는데..
<pchero_work> http://jmnote.com/wiki/%EB%B6%84%EB%A5%98:%EB%A6%AC%EB%88%85%EC%8A%A4
<pchero_work> 여기를 보시면 분류가 굉장히 많이 되어 있는데, 일일이 손으로 작업한 것 같지는 않더라구요.
<Revi> 미디어위키 사이드에선 자동화는 안 되는 걸로 알고 있고 봇은 있는데 전 봇은 안 건드려서 잘 모르겠네요
<pchero_work> 음..
<pchero_work> 그럼 수동으로 분류 관리를 하시는거죠?
<Revi> 전 저 사이트 관리자가 아니라 모르겠지만 그렇겠죠
<pchero_work> 수동으로 분류 관리를 하게되면.. 분류 이름 변경이나, 분류 카테고리 변경하실때 어떤 툴 쓰세요?
<pchero_work> 플러그인.. 아
<pchero_work> 추천하는 플러그인 있으세요?
<jason_kr> pchero_ work: 질문에 대한 내 답도, 자동은 못 봤고, 듣보잡' 여요. 수동으로 했는데....
<Revi> 그런 거 자동화하는 확장 기능은 없고 봇은 몇개 봤어요
<pchero_work> 매번 하단에 [[분류:리눅스]] 이런식으로 쓰는 것 까지는 좋은데..
<Revi> 오픈 소스인지는 모르겠네요
<pchero_work> 나중에 "리눅스" 카테고리를 "우분투"로 한번에 변경할 수 있는 플러그인 같은거..
<pchero_work> 있을까요..
<Revi> 봇 돌려야 할 거예요
<Revi> 제가 아는 한에서는 플러그인은 없어요
<pchero_work> 음.. 자동 분류, 편집 봇이 필요하군요..
<pchero_work> Revi: jason_kr 도움말 감사합니다. ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<Revi> 넵 전 이만...
<jason_kr> 별 말씀요, 난 아는 게 없어서 답도 못했구만요. ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> ^^;;; 아니에요, ㅎㅎㅎ 전부 도움이 됐습니다. :)
<jason_kr> pchero_work: 잠깐 봤는데, 우분투 위키는 모인 위키 거든요, 그 중에...https://moinmo.in/MacroMarket/CategoryCloud 이런 메크로 가 있네요.
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<ihavnoth> 우분투에서 SELINUX 쓰는 분 있으신가요?
<ipeter> 혼자 이시간에 막걸리를 마시네요.
<Demonion> 안녕하세유.
<jason_kr> 하이~
<ipeter> 안녕하세요~!
<Work|Seony> 캘린더 이거 진짜 쉬운물건 아니군요...
<autowiz__> 저는 테트리스가 간단할줄 알았었드랬죠
<autowiz__> 엘리베이터도 겁나 복잡하더라구요
<Work|Seony> 엘리베이터는 왠지 그럴거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 너무 복잡해서 갑자기 의욕을 상실했어요
<autowiz__> 그냥 누르면 온다고 생각했는데 , 순서랑 층이랑 방향이랑 직접 해볼려고하니까 생각할께 엄청 많아요 ^^
<Work|Seony> 의욕 상실하고 걍 웹서핑하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 의욕상실 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 저는 윈도우즈에서 썬더버드 설치했는데
<autowiz__> 네이버 , 랑 구글 메일은 잘 가져오는데
<autowiz__> 저희 회사 메일은 가져오는건 잘하는데 읽을려고 하면 본문이 나왔다가 안나왔다가 그래요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 아웃룩 에서는 저희 회사메일도 잘 보이는데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
<Work|Seony> 익스체인지 서버에요?
<autowiz__> 며칠째 보고있는데 그냥 포기해야 하나 싶습니다.
<autowiz__> 그냥 중소기업이 만든 웹메일 솔루션이에요
<Work|Seony> 썬더버드에 익스체인지용 플러그인이 따로 있어요...
<autowiz__> 리눅스위에 자바로 돌아갑니다.
<Work|Seony> 아...
<Work|Seony> 웹메일인데 pop나 imap을 지원하나봐요?
<autowiz__> 네 지원안하면 이상하지요 ㅗㅗ
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 이상하긴하지만, 웹메일이라는게 더 이상한데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 웹을 지원하는 통합 솔루션이지요
<Work|Seony> 썬더버드는 전세계에서 널리 쓰이는 메일 클라이언트기 때문에, 썬더버드가 오작동하는건 아닐 거라고 생각해요
<autowiz__> 오페라 메일 관리에서도 해봤는데 똑같은 증상이긴 합니다.
<autowiz__> 의심가는건 이 메일 솔루션이 좀 만들어지다 만것 같긴 한데 통째로 손대기는 너무 힘들거같고
<Work|Seony> 솔루션 만든 곳에 버그리포트 해야죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 뭐 그렇게 까지 하고 싶지는 않네요
<Work|Seony> 일베 사이트는 출입만 해도 일베충 취급 받더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저도 우연히 한번갔다가 한 보름동안은 매일 들어가서 구경했던거 같네요
<autowiz__> 처음 보면 나름 걔내들 노는거 재미있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work|Seony> 저는 해외 살다보니 일베라는 단어가 뭔지 몰랐는데요,
<Work|Seony> 한 며칠 보다보니, 밑바닥 인생 기고있는 사람들 내지는 고등학생들만 바글바글거리는 곳이라고 결론 내렸어요
<Work|Seony> 근데, 딱 하나 일베 사이트에서 주기적으로 보는 게시판이 하나 있는데요,
<Work|Seony> 정보글 게시판이 진짜 진짜 볼게 많더라구요
<Work|Seony> 특히 우주과학이나 물리학 관련된 글들이 정말 잘쓴 글들이 많아요
<Work|Seony> 지금도 하나 보고있는거 http://www.ilbe.com/index.php?_filter=search&mid=ilbe&search_target=title&search_keyword=%EA%B0%80%EC%83%81%ED%98%84%EC%8B%A4&document_srl=4089796477
<autowiz__> 프로츄어라고 할까나
<autowiz__> 그냥 아마추어라고 할까나 뭐 좀 잡다하게 아는 사람들이 꽤 있기는 합니다.
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<autowiz__> 일단 저는 아침좀 먹고 오겠습니다
<autowiz__> 좋은 하루 되세요~
<Work|Seony> 맛있께 드세요
<Work|Seony> 저도 점심 먹으러~
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-28
<autowiz__> 점심때가 다되었네요
<autowiz__> 날씨가 추워서 그런가 다들 말씀이 없으시네요
<cheesekun> autowiz__: 맛점 하세요! :-)
<autowiz__> 네 점심시간이 되었네요. 치즈군님도 맛점 하세요~
<cheesekun> 네엡! :-)
<autowiz__> 서니님이 아까 올려주신 url 이제 다 읽었네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 점심들 맛나게 드세요
<PotatoGim> pchero_work: 미디어위키 봇을 이용하시면 분류를 일괄적으로 변경할 수 있어요
<Seony> 오 임수
<Bluedusk_> 할로
<Bluedusk_> 굳모닝 에브리원
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 더스크님 안녕하세요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,   전에 ceph 모니터링 툴이라고 링크 주신게 calimari 였나요??
<Bluedusk_> autowiz__,  안녕하세요 (__)
<Seony> 음.... 아닐걸요 잠시만요
<Seony> Bluedusk_, https://github.com/Crapworks/check_ceph_dash
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  https://github.com/ceph/calamari
<Bluedusk_> 래뎃 프로덕으로 이게 들어와있는데
<Bluedusk_> poc 하면서 깔아서 봐밨는데 되게 깔끔하네요
<Bluedusk_> 디스크별 iops도 모니터링 되고
<Seony> 이렇게 생겼어요 https://www.dropbox.com/s/k2ama1dbrtfdcs4/Screenshot%202015-01-27%2020.10.11.png?dl=0
<Seony> 알려주신 그 오징어는, 서버-클라이언트 구조네요
<Seony> 전 뭐 그렇게까지 복잡한 모니터링은 필요없구요, 그냥 대강만 볼 수 있으면 되서요...
<Bluedusk_> 넹
<Bluedusk_> 전 걍 레뎃이 만든거 치고 되게 깔끔해서
<Bluedusk_> 의아했거든요 누가 만든 오픈소스 가져다가 집어 넣은건가 해서
<Seony> 아무래도 ceph를 인수했으니, 공격적으로 밀고나갈 거에요
<Seony> 초반에 오픈스택 나올 때 우분투한테 선수를 뺐겼잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 부잣집은 망해도 3대는 먹고 산다고
<Bluedusk_> 레뎃은
<Bluedusk_> 아..
<Bluedusk_> .......
<Bluedusk_> 그나저나
<Bluedusk_> glibc 보안이슈는
<Bluedusk_> 꽤 심각한거 같은데
<jason_kr> 서니, 레뎃이 도커 때도 시기적으로 밀렸다고 볼 수 있죠? 질문임.
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  이상한 질문하시니깐 나가시잖아요
<Bluedusk_> 그런건 질문하는거 아니랬어요
<jason_kr> 더스크님, 진담요?
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨..;
<Bluedusk_> 저 잘 몰라요
<Bluedusk_> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ Blue dusk 1: 0 제순
<Bluedusk_> adv 15:0
<Bluedusk_> 이 맞지 않나요?
<jason_kr> 30 : 0
<jason_kr> 야 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> 오
<Bluedusk_> 순식간에 끝나겟네요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,   테니스좀 치셨나 봐요?
<autowiz__> 테니스는 나이만큼 점수를 먹는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 하하하, 아유~ 내가 딴 일에 집중을 할 수가 없게 만드네요. ㅎ
<jason_kr> 잠시 창을 내리든지 해야지. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 테니스 하면 연골 망가진다던데 진짜에요?
<autowiz__> 너무 많이 치면 관절이랑 무리가 갈 수 있다고는 들었습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 이미 십자인대가 파열된 사람은.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 뭔가 하나 만들고 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 전세계 DNS 레코드를 전부 캐슁 해버리고 싶은데
<autowiz__> DNS 목록을 어디서 가져 올 수가 있을까요?
<Bluedusk_> root dns 서버에서요?
<Bluedusk_> 아마도?
<jason_kr> 몇 군데 있어요, 무/유료
<autowiz__> 뭐 어디건 상관 없습니다.
<Bluedusk_> 아
<Bluedusk_> 서니님 사라지셨네용
<Bluedusk_> 저 레퍼런스 헤드폰 질렀어요
<Bluedusk_> q701
<jason_kr> 얼마?
<Bluedusk_> 25마넌
<jason_kr> 풀 세트인가 보군요. 무척 잘 했어요. ^^
<Seony> 페이스북에 있는 맥매니아 그룹은 탈퇴해야겠네요
<Seony> 쓸데없다고 말할 순 없지만, 필요없는 정보가 너무 많이 올라오니...
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  님 저 q701 헤드폰 질렀어요
<Bluedusk_> 아무래도 받으면 에이징 해야 할까요??
<Seony> AKG 헤드폰이에요?
<Seony> 오 이거 가격이 $185 네요
<Seony> 저는 막귀라서, 저도 베어다이나믹 DT770 Pro 샀을 때, 에이징 따윈 필요없어 그러고 바로 걍 꽂아서 들었어요
<Seony> 레퍼런스 헤드폰이네요
<Seony> 일렉기타 영상만 보면 왜 자꾸 기타를 배워보고싶은지 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 헐 q701 가격이 180달러 밖에 안하나요??
<jason_kr> 옵션마다 달라요.
<jason_kr> 악세서리, 케이스 불/포함, 택배비 등
<Bluedusk_> 쩝..; 25만원 주고 질렀는데
<Bluedusk_> 걍 취소할까요?
<jason_kr> 어느 사이트에서 주문 했어요?
<Bluedusk_> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Signature-Reference-Class-Premium-Headphones/dp/B004444O3W
<Bluedusk_> http://www.wassada.com/
<Bluedusk_> 여기요
<Seony> 아무래도 미국이랑 가격차이가 좀 나지않나 싶은데요...
<Bluedusk_> 첨에 링크 드린거 잘못드림
<Seony> 제가 본건 이거에요
<Seony> http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Signature-Reference-Class-Premium-Headphones/dp/B004444OFK/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1422436877&sr=1-1&keywords=AKG+Q+701
<Bluedusk_> 문제 생기면 a/s 받을수 있다는걸 위안으로 삼아야 할까요? ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 걍 취소하고 키보드나 지를까.;
<Seony> 헤드폰 밖에서 쓰실 거에요?
<Seony> 밖에서 쓰실 거라면 a/s가 중요하겠지만, 집에서만 쓰실거라면 뭐 고장날 일은 없을 거 같은데요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,   아뇨 회사에서만
<Bluedusk_> 영문이력서 쓸때
<Bluedusk_> position 이 직책이에요? 직무에요??
<Seony> 직책이요
<Bluedusk_> 아항 그러군요
<Bluedusk_> 감사합니다.
<Seony> 직무는 "무슨 일을 하는지"라는 뜻이죠?
<Bluedusk_> 그렇죠
<Bluedusk_> 직책이 과장 사원 대리? 그런거 맞겠죠?
<Seony> 외국에 내실 거에요?
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨
<Bluedusk_> 외국 이력서 양식이 이쁜게 있어서
<Bluedusk_> 거기에 맞쳐서 ..새로
<Seony> 아 그럼 말씀하시는 직책 쓰시면 되요
<Bluedusk_> 만들어보고 있어요
<Seony> 외국에 내실거라면, 사원 대리 그런걸 적으면 좀 그렇거든요
<Bluedusk_> responsibilities 가 그럼 직무 정도 될까요?
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  네 그건 뭐 ..
<Bluedusk_> 사실 예전 이력서가 표가 넘 많이 들어가서 더이상 수정하기가 빡쳐서
<Bluedusk_> 걍 이쁜 외국 이력서 양식 써서 수정하려구요
<Seony> 네.  책임지고 있는 업무를 뜻하니까, 직무를 적으시면 될 거에요
<Seony> 근데, 외국 이력서는 분야마다 포맷이 달라요
<Seony> 예를 들어서, IT 직종인데 회계 쪽 이력서로 내면 "이거 뭐지" 이러거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아 그래요??
<Seony> 네.  포맷 맘에 든다고 막 쓰면 안되죠 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> ... 뭐 어차피 국내 회사 낼꺼라..
<Bluedusk_> 아 뭐 낼껀 아니고
<Bluedusk_> 걍 수정 만 해둘려구요
<Bluedusk_> 그렇다고 지금 회사가 맘에 안들어서 이직하겠다거나
<Bluedusk_> 그런건 절.대. 아니니깐 자비를..ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 굽신굽신
<Seony> 혹시나 제꺼 보여드릴까요?
<Seony> 작성한지 좀 오래되긴 했는데, 그래도 IT쪽 이력서에 맞춰서 작성한 거에요
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  맥에 pages 에서 curiculum resume 양식에 맞쳐서 쓰고 있는데요
<DarkCircle> 멘붕에 빠질뻔 -ㅅ- ...............
<Bluedusk_> 대충 이게 양식이 맞지 않을까 시픈데요. ;
<Seony> https://coe.hawaii.edu/directory/?person=seowon
<Seony> 여기 가시면,
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  안녕핫에ㅛ 닥서르옹
<Seony> 우측에 Curriculum Vitae
<Seony> 다운로드 누르시면 되요.
<DarkCircle> 블덕옹도 외국으로 쇼쇙크 탈츌(?) 하시게용 ?ㅅ?
<Seony> 저는, LaTeX으로 작성했어요
<DarkCircle> CV랑 리쥬메랑은 약간 달라요 'ㅅ'a
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  저 탈출못해ㅛ
<DarkCircle> 헐 -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  전 라텍스는 무리인거 같고 요즘 아스키독 봐보고 있어요
<Seony> 네 그렇긴한데, 저게 용어를 바꿀 수 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아시는분이 알려줘서
<DarkCircle> 노예다(...)
<Seony> 레이텍 쉬워요
<Seony> html 하는거랑 별 차이 없어요
<DarkCircle> 레이텍은 그냥 미디어 위키 쓴다 생각하시면 쉬워요
<Bluedusk_> 이력서 다운로드 동작 안해요 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  그거 처음 템플릿 만드는게 좀 ..; 빡쳐서 ㅠ
<Seony> 혹시 IE에요?
<Bluedusk_> 아뇨 osx에 크롬이요
<Bluedusk_> 사파리로 도전해볼까요?
<Seony> 제가 지금 osx에 파폭으로 보고있는데요
<Seony> 크롬으로도 잘 되구요
<Bluedusk_> 아
<Bluedusk_> 팝업차단시켰네요
<Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 똑톡한 크롬이
<Bluedusk_> -_-
<Seony> 저게, pdf가 ldap에 들어있는거라, php에서 passthru로 뿌리는 거거든요
<Bluedusk_> 오
<Bluedusk_> 뭔지 몰...
<Bluedusk_> .........
<Seony> 한마디로, 디스크 어딘가에 파일로 저장되어있는게 아니라는 얘기에요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> =__=
<Seony> 암튼 제가 작성한게, IT 분야 이력서 형식에 맞게 만든 거에요
<Bluedusk_> 넴
<Bluedusk_> 감사합니다.
<DarkCircle> 레이텍이 짜증나는건 문서 디자인인게 맞긴 한데(ㅋㅋ)
<DarkCircle> 그리 생각코보면 한글워드는 정말 잘만들어진놈이죠 -ㅛ-a
<Bluedusk_> 근데
<Bluedusk_> 닭서클옹
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 저거 인터넷에 누가 레이텍으로 템플릿 만들어놓은거 받아서 만들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  우리 소고기는 언제 먹나요?
<DarkCircle> 글게요 -ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 이러다 영영 못먹나 ㄷㄷㄷ
<DarkCircle> 그렇잖아도 고깃집도 알아다 놨는데!
<Bluedusk_> 이게다 물주 탓
<Bluedusk_> 물주를
<Bluedusk_> 잡아다가 족쳐야 할듯
<DarkCircle> 족을 북어채로(!)
<Bluedusk_> https://github.com/dagwieers/asciidoc-odf/blob/master/examples/curriculum-vitae-dag-wieers.asciidoc
<Bluedusk_> 아스키독 문서 파일로도 있네요
<jason_kr> 물주'가 누구요?
<Bluedusk_> 이거 참고해서 써니님 꺼 보면서 고쳐야겠네요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  전 아닙니다.
<jason_kr> 닭클님이 알아 논 괴기집은 위치가?
<DarkCircle> 금정에도 있고 'ㅅ'/
<DarkCircle> 의왕에도 있고 \-ㅠ-
<DarkCircle> 집 근처에도 있고 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 굳이 꼭 소고기일 이유가 없다면
<jason_kr> 금정 좋네요. 교통.
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 건대
<jason_kr> 금정이나 의왕이나 비슷.
<DarkCircle> 의왕은 조금 외딴곳이예요
<jason_kr> 금정이나 의왕이나 거리가 비슷
<DarkCircle> 버스타고 들어가야 ..
<jason_kr> 아~
<DarkCircle> 그렇잖아도 이틀전에 의왕에서 빡치는 일이 있어서 통화하고 해메다가 -_-
<DarkCircle> 들어간데가 군포였는데
<jason_kr> 머더라? 무슨 쇠고기 뷔페...체인점이 유명하고 많던데...
<DarkCircle> (어쩌따가 /-ㅠ-/?)
<DarkCircle> 군포에서 전철타러 간다고 헤맨다고 쭉 걸어간데가
<DarkCircle> 농심공장(.................................................................)
<DarkCircle> 빠나나킥 수백박스가
<DarkCircle> 와르르르르르르 /-ㅠ-/ ....................................
<DarkCircle> 하지만 전 -_-
<DarkCircle> 우유를 못먹으므로 얻어먹을 수 있는 기회가 있다손 치더라도 이미 포기...
<DarkCircle> ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 내 자꾸만 묻는 거 같아서 왕 미안한데요...일터가 분당 쪽여요?
<jason_kr> 성남이라고? ...미안합니다. ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 저
<Bluedusk_> 선유도에 유배중이에요
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,
<Bluedusk_> 궁금하실까봐 알려드림
<jason_kr> 아, 아직도? 그럼...근처에서 고기 먹자구요.
<Bluedusk_> 근데 아직도 못끝나고 있어요
<jason_kr> 닭클님만 한번 먼 걸음하믄 되겠네요.
<Bluedusk_> 근데 물주가
<Bluedusk_> .....
<jason_kr> 그게 모 오늘~내일 끝날 일은 아닌 거 같으니...말요.
<jason_kr> 물주가 누구요?
<jason_kr> 1/n 하면 되죠, 내가 좀 더 내고...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 잠시 자리비움
<DarkCircle> 물주가 (...) 쏴준다고 한 약속은 훨훨 ~
<jason_kr> 물주가 누군데요? ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 물주는 그  人 모사에...
<DarkCircle> (거기까지!)
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 사마휘님
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 아이패드 에어2 구매했습니다...ㅠ
<cartes9> 안녕하세요
<cartes9> 축하드립니다;
<jason_kr> cartes 9: = 사마휘 님?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_TP> 사마휘는 전대욥  ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ipeter님 에어2 구입하시는군요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 본전 쏘옥 뽑으세요~
<cartes9> jason_kr, 전 아니에요
<ipeter> 이미 구매 완료했어요.
<ipeter> 좋긴 좋네요.
<ipeter> 셀룰러로 구매했습니다.
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 그럼 지금 아이패드로 irc접속하신건가요?
<ipeter> 아니예요
<ipeter> 웹입니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim^Home> 으하하하
<jason_kr> ?
<PotatoGim^Home> 아.. 새벽에 채널을 점령했다는 생각에 그만...
<jason_kr> 하하하 완전 오해시죠~ ^^
<samahui_TP> 흐흐흐
<samahui_TP> 조용히 잠복중인자도 있습니다
<ipeter> 훼방
<ipeter> 그렇게는 안되죠.
<samahui_TP> 3일째인데
<samahui_TP> 이상하게 졸음은 안오는군요... 다만 정신을 잃을뿐!!?!
<PotatoGim^Home> 아.. 역시 내공이 충만하신 분들이 많으시군요...ㅜ 좀 더 겸손하도록 하겠습니다..
<ipeter> 사마휘님
<ipeter> 늦은밤까지 고생 많이 하시네요..ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 먹고 살자면 어쩔 수 없죠
<samahui_TP> 식솔이 늘었으니 그만큼 더 해야죠
<samahui_TP> 내공은 ... 복부비만만 늘었어요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 사마휘님.
<ipeter> 혹시 회사에 신입사원 모집한다면
<ipeter> 제가 지원할 수 있도록...ㅠ
<ipeter> 귀띔 부탁드려요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 저먼저 잠자리에 들겠습니다.
<samahui_TP> 좋은꿈 꾸세요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 신입 모집 계획이 생기면 알려드리죠... 잡아와서 여기서도 SI투입!!!
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 아니되요.
<ipeter> 아니되요.
<ipeter> 아니되옵니다.
<ipeter> 사마휘님 회사에서도 SI 하시나요?
<samahui_TP> 아니요
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> SI 싫어서 나오는것도 있는 사람을... 그곳에서도 SI시키신다니요..!
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 연구개발부서예요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 초반에 SI좀 했죠
<ipeter> 에휴..
<samahui_TP> 신입일때는 어쩔 수 없더라고요. 특례였거든요 ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> SI는 뭐..가장 큰 시장이긴 하지만,
<ipeter> 좀 안좋은것 같긴 합니다.
<ipeter> 저 마구마구 졸립네요.
<samahui_TP> 후딱 주무세요
<ipeter> 먼저 잠자리에 들겠습니다.
<ipeter> 수고하셔요..!
<ipeter> 넹넹
<samahui_TP> 나중에뵈요
<ipeter> 너무 무리하지 마시고 언능 주무셔요!
<ipeter> 네네!
<samahui_TP> 전 열심히 일하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work|Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 귿 모우뉭~
<Work|Seony> owncloud 엔지니어랑 40분 가까이 전화로 미팅을 했는데,
<Work|Seony> 이 쌍것들, 한 4일 전에 메일 보낸 메일을 여태 읽지도 않았더라구요
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 오~ irc 에서 첨으로 상스런 말 봤어요. ㅎ
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎ  ㅆ ㅑ 가 아니라 싸 라고 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 예, 으휴~ 그 넘들도 참~
<jason_kr> 어케 열어봊도 않을 생각을...
<Work|Seony> 메일이 온줄도 모르더라구요
<jason_kr> 참 대단하네요
<Work|Seony> 근데 미국의 "쿨" 문화 때문에, 이걸로 뭐라 그러진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> ㅎㅎㅎ 할 말 없음. ㅎ
<Work|Seony> 걍 우리끼리 뭐라 그러는거죠
<PotatoGim^Home> ㅎㅎ 에고... 버그 하나 잡겠다고 날을 샜네요...ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-29
<autowiz__> 피터님 피터님
<autowiz__> 어디가시나요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 피터님 일어나세요 으흐흐
<Work|Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 어라?
<Work|Seony> 어제 철권 7 런칭행사에서 남규리가 왔는데, 알고보니 철권 매니아라네요
<Bluedusk_> Work|Seony,  그거 꽤 유명한..
<Bluedusk_> 왠만한 사람들보다 잘한다는 소문이 ..;
<Work|Seony> 네 왠만한 남자들은 "발라버린다"는 수준이라던데요
<Work|Seony> 하지만 격투겜은 제 취향이 아니므로 패스 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 으이?
<Bluedusk__> 저 여기 인터넷이 불안해서 자주 끊기네요
<autowiz> 저도 뭐가이상한건지
<autowiz> 11
<Bluedusk__> 저도 퇴근하고 싶어요
<Bluedusk__> DarkCircle,  닭서클옹
<Bluedusk__> 우리 퇴근하죠
<autowiz> 아아
<autowiz> c: \ 디스크 풀 차서
<autowiz> 챗창이 입력이 안되는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 불쌍한 중생 하드 하나만 하사하여 주실 고마우신 분 어디 없으실려나요?
<Bluedusk__> 품의서 써서 올리시면 될거 같은데요
<autowiz> 씨알도 안먹히네요
<autowiz> pc도 제돈으로사서 왔는데
<Bluedusk__> 그럼 사직서
<Bluedusk__> ㄲㄲ
<autowiz> 사무실 pc 는 너무 상태가 안좋아서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사직서 좋습니다. 콜~ 하고 싶은 마음은 간절하나
<autowiz> 먹고 살아야는 하겠기에 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk__> 다른 회사 가시면되죠
<Bluedusk__> 울 회사 오세요
<Bluedusk__> 맨날 엔지니어 뽑아요
<Bluedusk__> 리눅스 엔지니어
<autowiz> 당장 회사를 그만 둘 수 없는 사정이 있어서 참.. 저도 마음이 답답하네요 .
<autowiz> 어 더스크님 ㅎㅎ 회사 위치는 어느쪽이세요?
<Bluedusk__> 압구정이요
<autowiz> 연봉은 한 평균정도 주시나요?
<Bluedusk__> 평균을 제가 몰라서..
<Bluedusk__> 근데 들리는 소문에 케바케라고...
<Bluedusk__> 제 기준으로는 평균보다 낮은거 같고
<Bluedusk__> 한분은 대리달면서 연봉을 두배 올렸다는 소문도 있고
<autowiz> 케바케 가 ㅋㅋ case by case 라는 말이었군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 더스크님도 저보다 형님이시지 않으셨어요?
<Bluedusk__> 아닐껄요?
<Bluedusk__> 저 꽃다운
<autowiz> 에이~
<Bluedusk__> .....
<cheesekun> 좋은 아침이에요! :-)
<Bluedusk__> 저 직급으로는 대리에
<Bluedusk__> 나이로는
<autowiz> 나이로는 저보다 많으셨던걸로 ^^
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 ...
<Bluedusk__> 아닌데요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어 죄송합니다.
<Bluedusk__> jason_kr,  님
<Bluedusk__> 저보고 나이 많다고 하는데 어카면 좋을까요?
<autowiz> 더스크님 회사 이름이라도 . 굽신굽신
<Bluedusk__> 저 락플레이스 에 재직중입니다..
<autowiz> 아 거기 계시는군요
<autowiz> 안그래도 면접보러 한번 갈려고 하는데
<autowiz> 일단 프로젝트 하나가 걸려있어서 이거만 끝내놓고 갈까 생각중입니다.
<jason_kr> autowiz: 계심?
<jason_kr> 있어요?
<autowiz> 네~ 있습니다.
<jason_kr> 식사 갔? ㅋㅋㅋ 블루더스크님이 농담아니라 막내 뻘.
<autowiz> 아 그래요? 다른 분이 계셨나 아이고 죄송합니다. -_-;;;
<autowiz> (_ _)
<jason_kr> 쿼리로 한참 ㅌ자 타자 했네요
<Bluedusk___> ㅇ_ㅇ
<Bluedusk___> 전 삐약삐약 병아리 수준에 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> 나이로만...요. ㅋㅋㅋ 오해 마삼.
<jason_kr> Bluedusk___: ㅋㅋㅋ 오해 마삼.
<autowiz> 저는 아직 클라우드 손도 못대봤는데 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk___> 괜찮아요 전 컴맹수준이라 ㅠㅠ
<jason_kr> Bluedusk___: 실력은 좋쵸
<autowiz> 거짓말~
<Bluedusk___> jason_kr,  아 autowiz님이요?? 당연히 좋으시겠죠
<jason_kr> Blue dusk___:님이 실력은 좋쵸
<autowiz> 더스크님은 거짓말 쟁이.
<Bluedusk___> 그거 과대평가된..
<Bluedusk___> 실력이 좋으면.. 이미 좋은 대우 받으면서 좋은대서 일하고 있겟죠 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk___> 섬따위에 유배 당하지 않고 ㅠ
<autowiz> 섬? 지금 어디 가 계세요?
<autowiz> 여의도? ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk___> 선유도
<autowiz> map.naver.com<tab>선유도
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 선유도(여의도, 당산역 옆ㅇㅔ) 벤치마킹 와 있데요
<Bluedusk___> 헐
<autowiz> 유배는 무슨 일하고 계시는구만 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk___> 유배당한거죠
<Bluedusk___> 원래 죄인(무능력한자)들을 섬으로 귀양보내잖아요
<jason_kr> 실력자들을 사절로 파견도 보내죠
<Bluedusk___> 헐 큰일날 소리 하시네요 jason_kr님 그러시면 곤란함 ㅠㅠ
<Work|Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 더스크님 뭐 제가 물어보거나 하면 귀찮아질까봐 그러시는거지요?
<jason_kr> 아마 그럴꺼요
<Bluedusk___> -_-?
<Bluedusk___> 전 제가 아는 범위내에서는 언제나 친절히 알려드림
<Bluedusk___> 아는게 없어서 못알려드리는게 안타까울 따름
<jason_kr> 아는 게 없다는 것이 수렁 (아~ 쫄깃쫄깃)
<cheesekun> 맛점하세요! XDD
<Xia> 안녕하세요. 처음 방문했습니다.. ^^
<jason_kr> 어서 오시고, 편히 계세요.
<Xia> 여기 접속하신 분들은 모두 OS로 우분투만 쓰고 계신가요..???
<jason_kr> "모두"는 아닙니다
<Xia> 아;;; 그러시구나..
<Xia> 전 민트 사용하고 있는데.. 이제 한달 조금 더 된거 같아서요... 주변에 다들 윈도우만 사용하셔서 ㅣ
<Xia> 뭔가 정보가 된다거나 지식 공유를 할 수 있는 부분이 거의 없다 싶이 하다가 여길 알게 되서 들어왔습니다
<Xia> 잘 부탁드려요~
<jason_kr> 여깄는 분들은 "모두" 관심은 있지요.
<jason_kr> 예, ^^
<jason_kr> 가능하다면 또 장기적으로 본자면, 지금 쓰는 web chat 보다는 irc 전용 client 설치후 사용을 권합니다.
<Xia> irc 클라이언트 설치는 되어 있는데
<Xia> 여기 채널로 들어오는걸 어떻게 하는지 모르겠어요
<jason_kr> 서버명 : chat.freenode.net
<jason_kr> 체널명 : #ubuntu-ko
<jason_kr> 문자셑 : utf-8
<jason_kr> 나머지(포트, 보안 등)는 기본값 쓰면 되고요, 또 쓰다가 천천히 보안강화, 체널 추가 등 하면 되겠죠?!
<jun__> 오호... 된건가요..?
<jason_kr> 금방 오시네 !!
<jun__> 웹창은 닫아야겠네요...
<jun__> 감사합니다~
<jun__> 이걸로 하니까 참 편하네요
<jason_kr> 토픽도 읽어 보셨을까요?
<jun__> 토픽이요?
<jason_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<jun__> 아 규칙이군요. 금방 정독하고 오겠습니다
<jun__> 토픽 읽어보다가 궁금한게 있는데요. Bot이라는게 무엇을 의마하는건가요..??? 혹시나 제가 해당이 되서 밴 당하는거 아닌가 싶은 생각도 있어서요
<jason_kr> 영화 트랜스포머'에 나오는 오토 봇 입니다.
<jason_kr> 귀하는 사람이죠?
<jason_kr> 걱정하지 마세요
<jun__> 아.. 로봇의 봇을 말하는거였군요...
<jason_kr> 예 ㅋㅋㅋ,
<jun__> 자동채팅 프로그램을 말하는건가보네요...
<jason_kr> 머, 비슷한 ...
<Bluedusk___> 음
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 새로들어왔습니다~
<Bluedusk___> 안녕하세요~ 새로 들어오진 않았지만 초보나 다름없습니다. 잘부탁드립니다.
<jun__> 저도 이제 다루기 시작해서 생초보입니다.^^
<jason_kr> Blue dusk___:님, 아주 이상한 취미를 가지셨네~ ㅠㅠ
<jun__> ????? 제가 모르는 뭔가가 있는거 같네요..??? ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> jun__: 님, 내가 알기론 = imho, Blue dusk___ 께서, 여기 이 체널에서 닉네임 등록이 제일 빠른 걸로 알거든요. 아, 정정, 여기 이 체널에서 뿐 아니라, 프리노드 서버에서..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요...
<jason_kr> 즉, 젤 늙은 이라는...말씀.
<Bluedusk___> -_-?
<Bluedusk___> 아닐껄요?
<Bluedusk___> 무슨 섭한 말씀을 그렇게 하시나요
<jason_kr> 즐 점심식사셨? 김감자님,
<jason_kr> 난 이제 식사 갑니다.
<PotatoGim> 김밥으로 떼웠습니다..ㅜ 맛있게 드셔요~~
<jason_kr> ^^
<jun__> 전 오늘 떡튀순이었는데.. 맛점하세요~
<jason_kr> 식사 가다가 다시 왔는데요, 앞으로 Blue dusk___ 말씀은 1%만 믿을꺼요.
<Bluedusk___> 제 신용도가 1%나 되다니
<Bluedusk___> 감사합니다. (__)
<jun__> Bluedusk___님 고수의 향기가 물씬 풍기시는데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk___> -_-? 저 컴맹이라서.. 그냥
<Bluedusk___> 고수분들은 jason_kr님이랑 서니님안계시넹.;
<Bluedusk___> 뭐 여튼 몇분 계세요
<Bluedusk___> 몇분? 여러분? 많이??
<jun__> ㅎㅎㅎ 많이 계셨으면 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun__> 전 물어볼게 많은 초보라서요...
<jun__> -_-;;
<Bluedusk___> 심지어 전 우분투도 안씁니다.!!!
<jun__> Bluedusk___님은 어떤 OS 쓰고 계신가요..?
<Bluedusk___> 저 그런거 잘 몰라요
<Bluedusk___> 그냥 맥북 에서 쓰고 있어요
<jun__> 아~ 맥북이시구나... 저도 맥북 써보고 싶습니다~
<autowiz> 맥북 프로 를 하나 산다고 합니다. 제 친척동생이
<Seony> 반대하실려구요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어떤게 좋을까요? 라고 해도 , 사람마다 바라는게 다르니
<Seony> 맥북프로야 사양별로 다른거 말고는 다 똑같지않나요?
<autowiz> 어느 모델을 추천해야 할까 봐보고 있습니다. 저는 가능하면 큰걸로 사라고 했거든요
<Seony> 맥북프로가 얇긴한데, 생각보다 무거워요
<autowiz> gpu 강력하게 달린 모델만 바라다보니
<autowiz> 어느밴더로 가든 무게는 좀 나올거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 캐드랑 포토샵 쓰는 건축 디자이너 입니다.
<Seony> 그럼 gpu 달린 모델로 사면 되겠네요
<jason_kr> 일단 친척동생 용도가....아, bluedusk 도 한 말씀 해주면 좋겠고...ㅋ
<Seony> gpu 달린건 맥북프로에서 제일 상위 2개 모델이 있을거에요
<autowiz> 맥은 gpu 드라이버 자체적으로 개발하는걸까요?
<Seony> 그렇겠죠.  아무래도 그래픽카드 제작사에서 별도로 맥용 드라이버 배포되는게 없으니깐요...
<autowiz> 여튼 최적화가 더 잘되어 있다고 보는게맞는건지요?
<Seony> 네 아무래도 불안정한다거나 하는 일이 일반 PC에 비해서는 훨씬 덜하죠
<autowiz> 아 200 정도 생각했었는데 250정도 하는군요
<Seony> 근데, 뚜렷한 목적이 있는 분들은 맥을 썼을 때 본인이 하는 일이 지장이 생기는지 안생기는지부터 확인해야되요
<Seony> 보통 건축 디자이너들이 쓰는 프로그램이 맥에 없는게 많아서, 제가 알기로는 맥 잘 안쓰거든요
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 듀얼 부팅할려면
<autowiz> 뭐뭐가 있어야 할가요?
<Bluedusk____> 걍 레티나
<Bluedusk____> 윈도우즈 듀얼 부팅할꺼면
<Bluedusk____> 걍 다른 노트북 사세요
<Seony> 윈도우즈 정품씨디만 있음 됩니다.
<Seony> 드라이버는 부트캠프에서 제공되요
<autowiz> 드라이버는 맥시디 안에 있었던거 같은데 맞지요?
<Seony> 참고로, 부트캠프에서 돌리는 윈도우즈의 성능이 상당히 절륜하다죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 씨디에도 있고, 부트캠프로 다운받으면 최신버전 받을 수 있구요
<Bluedusk____> 음냥 이번에 dell new xps 13인치가 가볍고 작고 밧데리가 오래간다는 소문이 ...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 맥 써봤을줄 알았는데 안써봤다고 해서
<autowiz> 이번에 한번 써보라고 말은 했는데
<autowiz> 가격이 생각보다 차이가 좀 나네요
<Bluedusk____> 가성비 생각하면
<Bluedusk____> 그냥 다른 노트북이 맞을꺼 같구요
<autowiz> 200근처일 줄 알았건만 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk____> 전 밧데리 오래가고 가벼운 노트북을 원해서 맥북에어 11인치를 쓰고 있구요
<Bluedusk____> 한성 인민에어 사서 잠깐 썼늗네
<Seony> 애플코리아 가격이 좀 글쵸...
<Bluedusk____> 밧데리가 완전 조루라..ㅠ
<autowiz> 배터리 몇시간이나 가나요?
<Seony> 맥북요?
<Bluedusk____> autowiz,  제 기준으로 웹, ssh, 문서 작업 정도만 해서
<autowiz> 네
<Bluedusk____> 대략 8~9시간정도 가는거 같아요
<Seony> 맥북 배터리는 외계인 고문해서 나온 기술이라고 유명하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, GPU 켜지면 8시간가지는 못써요
<autowiz> 그거야 뭐 당연한거고
<Seony> 제 경험으로 보면, gpu 켜진 상태에서 풀로 돌리면 4시간 가는거 같아요
<Bluedusk____> 정말 노트북은 자기 용도에 맞게 고르는게 좋은거 같아요
<autowiz> 그것만 해도 엄청난거지요
<Seony> 근데, 사용하는 프로그램이 맥용으로 없으면, 맥북 구입은 심각하게 고민하셔야할 거에요
<autowiz> 캐드 2013 이랑 포샵이야 많이 나와있고
<Bluedusk____> 사실 저도 아직 terminator가 그리워요..
<Bluedusk____> iterm2 은근히 적응 안되요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 맥용 터미네이터는 별로에요?
<Bluedusk____> 그거 안이뻐요
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk____> 단축키도 제대로 안먹는듯하고
<Bluedusk____> 뭐 여튼 깔았다가 지웠어요
<autowiz> 저도 터미네이터 참 좋아하는데요 ... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아놀드 아저씨 아~  ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 터미네이터 => 병풍 으로 씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그러고보니 맥에서 병풍이 안되서 아쉽네요
<autowiz> 영화 터미네이터 개그였는데 ㅠㅠ ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥으로 웹개발하면 안좋은 점이 하나 있는데요,
<Seony> 맥에서 보면 참 예쁘게 나오는데, 그걸 윈도우로 보면 차이가 너무 커요 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk____> Seony,  저 궁금한게 하나 있어요
<Bluedusk____> 미국에 관광비자로 갔다가
<Bluedusk____> 눌러 앉으면 불법체류자 되는거에요?
<Bluedusk____> 가서 비자 바꾸는건 안되나요??
<Seony> 음... 일단 알고계셔야할 것이요,
<Seony> 요즘 전자여권으로 들어오는건 "관광비자"가 아니에요
<Seony> 무비자 입국이에요
<Seony> 관광비자가 별도로 있으시면,
<Bluedusk____> 오
<Seony> 그러면 현지에서 비자 바꾸는건 가능해요
<Bluedusk____> jason_kr,  님 우리도 하와이나 가죠
<Seony> 근데 무비자로 입국하시면, 바꿀 비자가 없기 때문에 비자 변경이 ㅇ ㅏㄴ되요
<Bluedusk____> -ㅅ- 그렇군요
<Seony> 관광비자 있으세요?
<Bluedusk____> 아뇨
<Bluedusk____> 미국 비자는 받아본적이 없어요
<Seony> 옛날에는 관광도 비자를 받아야해서, 있으신 분들은 보통 10년짜리가 있는데
<Seony> 무비자 입국 되고나서부터는 관광비자를 거의 안내줘요
<Seony> 내줄 이유가 없거든요..
<Seony> 뭐니뭐니해도 제가 가장 추천해드리는 미국진출 방법은, 어학연수로라도 학생비자를 받아서 오시는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk____> 음
<Bluedusk____> 학생비자
<Bluedusk____> 안그래도 지금 선유도에
<Bluedusk____> 외국인 (인도인)이 한명 와서 같이 일하는데
<Bluedusk____> 뭐라 하는지 못알아먹겠어요
<Bluedusk____> 발음이 참
<Bluedusk____> ㅠㅠ_ㅠ
<Bluedusk____> 근데 발은 문제가 아니라 제가 미쿡말을 잘 못해서 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그건 미국에서 오래 사셔도 똑같이 생기는 현상이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 미국 오픈스택이나 클라우드 업계는 인도계가 엄청나게 세력을 잡고 있죠...
<Seony> 저번에 미란티스에 오픈스택 교육 갔었을 때 놀란게, 교육 참가자 절반은 인도계고 나머지가 중국 및 아시아 계였어요
<jason_kr> 지금 벵기값 90만원 Bluedusk____
<jason_kr> 안싼데여 ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk____> jason_kr,   저 통장 잔고가 그것도 안되요
<jason_kr> 나 위 가격이면 딴데 감
<Bluedusk____> 저
<Bluedusk____> 우분투 세미나에서 발표 하것도
<Bluedusk____> 커뮤니티 활동으로 이력서에 넣어도 될까요??
<Bluedusk____> 한 4~5건 될꺼 같은데
<Bluedusk____> jason_kr,
<Bluedusk____> 님 어케 생각하셔요???
<jason_kr> why not??
<Bluedusk____> 안타깝게 3건밖에 없었네요
<DarkCircle> bluedusk, ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 저 지금 퇴근 /-ㅠ-/
<jun> 다들 퇴근하셨나요~ 전 퇴근해서 집에서 접속했습니다.. ^^
<jun> 밤엔 활동을 안하시는군요.. 다들 좋은밤되세요~
<ipeter> 슬프네요.
<ipeter> 아이패드 구매한지 일주일도 채 지나지 않았는데
<ipeter> 아이패드 가죽케이스 염색이 아이패드로 이염되서 붉게 물들였네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<pchero_work> 저런..
<Work|Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-30
<jun__> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세$
<PotatoGim> 요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> PotatoGim, OMV 번역 채워주세욧 캬앗!
<PotatoGim> 프로젝트랑 논문 때문에 죽겠네요...ㅜㅜ 쪼매만 기둘려 주시믄.. 마무리 하겠습니다!
<PotatoGim> 회사에선 눈치가 보여서 번역을 진행을 못하네요... 흑...
<Work^Seony> 이번 libc 버그 때문에 서버들 리붓해야하네요
<Work^Seony> 한두대도 아니고 무지 귀찮군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 점점 "리붓"이 겁나기 시작합니다
<Work^Seony> 잘되던거 리붓하고 안될까봐 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아흠
<readytoact> 일하면서 켜놓을만한 mmorpg 같은거 뭐 없을까요
<Work^Seony> 이브 온라인요
<readytoact> 이브~
<Work^Seony> 아주 딱이죠
<Work^Seony> 스킬 올리는 게, 실제 시간을 반영하거든요
<readytoact> 헉
<Work^Seony> 물론, 컴퓨터를 꺼도 스킬은 계속 올라가긴 하는데요,
<readytoact> 우어 이거 space mmorpg
<readytoact> 오.. 이런 장르 좋아하긴 하는데
<Work^Seony> 스킬 큐에 넣어놓은 목록들이 다 차면, 그때는 수동으로 스킬을 추가해줘야하거든요..
<Work^Seony> 오 아직 이브를 모르시는군요
<Work^Seony> mmo의 종착역이라고 부르는 겜이에요
<readytoact> 이전에 뭘할까 둘러보다가
<readytoact> 잠깐 본적은 있있는데
<readytoact> 무슨 배틀스타 갤럭티카 보는 듯.
<readytoact> 언어의 압박
<Work^Seony> 좀 길긴하지만, 읽어보시면 도움 될 거에요 https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/EVE%20%EC%98%A8%EB%9D%BC%EC%9D%B8
<Work^Seony> 언어 압박은 별로 없는 편이에요...
<readytoact> -0- 엄청재미지겠네요
<Work^Seony> 재미 붙이시면 아마 삶의 일부가 되실 걸요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ;;;
<Work^Seony> 이브에서 여러 대형사건이 많이 터져서,
<Work^Seony> 저게 제 2의 인생이 된 사람도 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 사양이 어느정도 되는지 좀 봐야겠네요
<readytoact> 영상 움직이는거보면 후덜덜
<Work^Seony> 사양은 코어2듀오도 아닌 듀얼코어만 되도 돌아갑니다
<readytoact> 훗.
<readytoact> 네이버 이 친절한 자식
<readytoact> i7 2.0 / 4G /ATI 6790 이상이라는군요
<Work^Seony> 제가 드린 엔하위키 링크 보세요
<readytoact> 이브 근데 유료죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 mmo니깐요... 근데 무료로 할 수 있는 방법도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 게임머니로 한달이용권을 살 수 있어요
<readytoact> 헐 그럼 부지런히 돈벌어서 이용권 사고 그러는거군요.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 식으로 돈을 버시게될지 모르겠지만, 생산직으로 나가시면 한 달에 두달치 이용권은 버실 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 어차피 한달 이용권 해봐야 얼마 안해요
<Work^Seony> 한달 이용권이 문제가 아니라, 함선의 가격이 장난 아니거든요...
<readytoact> 음...
<readytoact> 고민고민
<Work^Seony> 보통 게임 내 회사에 입사하게되면 복리후생 중 하나로 함선을 제공해주긴 하는데요,
<Work^Seony> 그 정도 혜택 받으려면 꽤 큰 회사에 들어가야하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그럴려면 게임을 자주 해야하고...
<readytoact> 게임에서 회사가 있군요
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인은 유저들이 상당히 전투종족스러워서, 치안 제로인 지역으로 가시면 100% 뻑치기 뒷치기 다 당해요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 게임 내에 회사가 존재하구요, 세금 제도도 있고, CEO, CIO 등등 여러 직책들도 있죠...
<Work^Seony> 큰 회사는 정보부서도 별도로 있어요
<Work^Seony> 스파이질하는 유저인지 뒷조사하는 부서죠...
<Work^Seony> 자금담당도 별도로 가능하구요... 뭐 암튼 오만가지 다 되는 겜이에요
<readytoact> 우어
<readytoact> -_- 이건 국내 커뮤니티를 통해 시작을해야겠군요
<Work^Seony> 택배업도 되고, 금융업도 되고...
<readytoact> 뒤를 봐주는 사람 없으면
<readytoact> 클날게임이네
<Work^Seony> 예전에 어떤 유저가 은행을 차렸는데, 유저 돈을 먹고 튀었거든요
<Work^Seony> 그 게임머니를 실제 돈으로 환산하니까 한 4억쯤 되더라는 실제 사건이 있었죠
<readytoact> ;;;
<Work^Seony> 유저들이 게임사에 클레임을 넣었는데, 게임사 왈
<Work^Seony> "사기도 게임의 일부입니다"
<readytoact> 오
<Work^Seony> 한방에 씹어버리고, 아예 이 사건을 게임 홍보로 써요 ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 명백한 운영원칙이 잇군요
<Work^Seony> 네 장난 아니죠.  아예 경제학자까지 고용해서 게임내 아이템 인플레이션 관리까지 하는데요.
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 세상살이도 힘든데
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하여간, 적응만 하시고나면 범상한 게임은 아니에요
<readytoact> 이런 게임을 해야할까..
<readytoact> 스팀에선 20불에 파는군요
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인 회사간 전쟁 영상 링크 하나 드릴까요>?
<readytoact> 이미 몇개보고 있습니다
<readytoact> 웅장하군요
<Work^Seony> 유명한 걸로 하나 드릴께요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3KbcqyvydU
<readytoact> 우어어어어어어어
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 저 겜은 언어압박보다 겜 자체가 무지 복잡해요...
<Work^Seony> 어느 분야 하나라도 단순한게 없어요...
<readytoact> 세상살이네요
<Work^Seony> 보통 제일 만만한게, "광부"라고 해서 그냥 소행성대 가서 광물 캐오는 거거든요
<readytoact> -_-..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 그 광물들도 종류가 수십가지인데다,
<Work^Seony> 광물을 캐오고나서 기지에 귀환하고나면 그걸 제련을 해야되요
<Work^Seony> 그 제련되는 비율도 광물마다 다르고,
<Work^Seony> 기지 (스테이션)에 있는 제련소마다 또 설정값들이 다 다르고,
<Work^Seony> 거기에 갖고있는 스킬에 따라서도 또 다르고 해서...
<Work^Seony> 공부를 많이 해야하는 게임이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 또 하나 특이한게,
<cheesekun> 맛점 하세요! :D
<Work^Seony> 저 게임에서는 NPC는 아이템을 안팔거든요
<Work^Seony> 모든 아이템은 유저들에 의해서만 팔게 되어있는데요, 그러다보니 자연스럽게 일종의 "용산" 같이 대규모 시장이 형성되게 됐어요...
<Work^Seony> 거기서, 일부 세력있는 큰 회사들이 독점을 해서 문제가 되고있죠...
<readytoact> 으
<readytoact> 저거
<readytoact> -_-;; 못하겠어요
<readytoact> 저건 인생망칠게임
<Work^Seony> 현실세계에서 일어날 수 없다는 애덤 스미스의 국부론이 실제로 구현되는 유일한 겜이라고 해요...
<Work^Seony> 게임 내에서, 아이템 가격의 변동시세폭을 5년 동안 제공하거든요
<Work^Seony> 전체적으로 가격이 조금씩 오르기는 하는데, 만약 그래프가 뚝 떨어진다면 그건 누군가가 사재기해서 독과점하는 시기라고 보면 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 만약 중간에 readytoact님이 개인사업자로 나도 물건 좀 팔아보겠다고 해서 가격 좀 낮추고 들어가면, 협박 들어오는 경우가 많다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 암튼 오만가지 일이 다 일어나는 겜입니다
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ 그냥 스킵
<readytoact> 저런건 죽기전에나 해봐야지
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가만히 켜놓고 있기에는 좋아요
<readytoact> 저거 초보자가 발이나 붙일 수 있나 싶네요
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 바로 약탈당하고 털리는거 아닌지
<Work^Seony> 그렇진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 보통 스타트업 회사에 들어가면 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 사원 모집하려고 CEO가 잘챙겨줘요
<Work^Seony> CEO가 직접 나서서 광물 캐는 것도 도와주고, 아이템도 맞춰주고 다 해줘요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국 회사 들어가도 되구요..
<readytoact> 버킷리스트에나 넣어놔야지
<readytoact> ;;;
<Work^Seony> 일단 제가 드린 엔하위키 링크 잘 읽어보세요 https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/EVE 온라인
<readytoact> 스크랩 해놨죠.
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 이브온라인의 핵심 언어가 파이썬이래요
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인은 단일 서버거든요.  수천대를 클러스터로 묶어서 파이썬을 마개조해서 성능을 최대로 끌어올려서 돌린다고 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니, 파이썬 재단의 최대 후원자가 이브온라인이죠
<imsu> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 저번에 회의 하느라 못봤네용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오오 임수 잘 살고 있어?
<imsu> autowiz: 덕분에 숨쉬고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ 잘 지내셨나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 덕분에 숨쉰다는건 뭐야 내가 널 죽이려고 했었나? ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 암튼 잘 살고 있다니 다행이군 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TPC> 점심 맛나게들 드세요
<imsu> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 그렇게 되는 건가요? ㅎㅎ 식사 맛나게 하셨습니까?ggg
<Seony> imsu: 오 임수 오랫만
<autowiz> 응 맛나게 먹었드랬지 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 흐응..
<readytoact> Seony: 이브온라인이 200년부터 서비스를 했군요
<Seony> 네 꽤 오래됐어요
<readytoact> 진짜 오래됐네요
<readytoact> -_- 제가 시작하면 망하진 않겠죠
<readytoact> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 앞으로도 망할리 없을걸요
<Seony> 러시아 석유재벌이 이브 유저라는 소리가 있어요
<readytoact> 우오.. 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 한번.. 월말업무 마무리 하면 시작해봐야지
<readytoact> -_-... 아.. 강의 커리큘럼이랑 강의안을 1월 말까지 짜야는데
<readytoact> 내일인데
<readytoact> 손도 안댔고만 -0-..
<Bluedusk_> 그런거
<Bluedusk_> 그런건 잘하는 사람에게 넘기고
<Seony> 강의하시나봐요
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 임수 무지 오랫만이네
<imsu> Seony: 네엡 ~~~ 잘 지내셨습니까?zz
<imsu> 하와이는 어떻습니까? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 맨날 똑같아
<Seony> 날씨도 똑같고 생활도 똑같고..
<Bluedusk_> 음
<Bluedusk_> 왜케 다들 잠수만
<cheesekun> :0
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 정신없이 불태우고 있지요...
<imsu> Seony: 추워 죽겠어요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 리부팅;; ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 다녀오세요~
<DarkCircle> 으음 -ㅅ-! 역시 오픈소스 하는 회사를 가야 눈치 안보고 번역질을 할 수가 있는듯 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> (업무를 빙자)
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  울회사도 오픈 소스 한다고
<Bluedusk_> 말은 그러던데요?
<DarkCircle> 아 그건 오픈소스를 하는게 아니 ;;; ...
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 울 회사 홈페이지가면 조낸 크게 오픈소스 회사라고 써져있음
<Bluedusk_> 무시하나요??!?!?!?
<Bluedusk_> 라고 해봤자 요즘 분위기같아서는
<Bluedusk_> 누구 오라고 말도 못하겟음
<PotatoGim> ㅋㅋㅋ 저는 NAS 만드는 회사가 오픈소스 NAS 번역하고 있는거 알려지면 한 소리 들을까봐...
<DarkCircle> 그럼 회사 이름 안붙이면 되죠 'ㅅ'
<PotatoGim> 아.. 내부에서요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 회사 것도 잘 못 만드는 놈이 오픈소스 NAS 밀어주고 있냐고...;
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사실 우리나라에 오픈소스 제대로 하는 업체라면 윈드리버나 삼성이나 LG 포함해서 gtk 기반 임베디드 솔루션 하는 몇몇 강소업체 ...
<DarkCircle> https://www.collabora.com/
<DarkCircle> 이런 회사가 오픈소스를 한다고 하죠.
<DarkCircle> 묘봇 또 없네
<DarkCircle> 캬앗!
<DarkCircle> https://www.collabora.com/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Collabora | Open Source Consulting
<DarkCircle> With many active participants in key projects like Debian, Wayland, GStreamer, Bluetooth, Mesa, X.org and Rygel just to name a few, Collabora is uniquely positioned to assist any organization require assistance with Open Source.
<DarkCircle> 번역도 오픈소스 사업 하는것과 마찬가지 ㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 받은 만큼 컨트리뷰션을 해서 회사 이름을 남기든가 ... 하는게 의미있는거죠
<Bluedusk_> ㄴㄴ
<Bluedusk_> 울나라는 걍
<Bluedusk_> 공짜 가져다 파는걸 오픈소스 한다고 하는듯
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 예전에 커널 멋대로 막 가져다가 공개 안하고 개겨서 GNU에 소송 걸리고 5천만원 냈다는 얘긴 ... 유명하죠. 원래 더 쎄게 칠뻔했는데 삼성에서 컨트리뷰션하겠다고 조건을 내걸어서 많이 봐준거라능. 그 결과가 타이젠이고요 ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 소송걸렸는데 5천만원 밖에 안냈어요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 봐줘서 5천마넌. 넹넹
<Seony> FSF가 소송걸면 배상액수를 어마어마하게 때린다고 하더라구요
<DarkCircle> 소송 딱 걸리면 회사 망하는거죠 ㅋㅋ 아니 망하는 수준을 떠나서 회사 돈 다 털고 + 사원각자가 자기 몇달치 봉급을 다 토해내야 할 정도의 수준이던데.
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk_> 저도 이직하고 싶음
<DarkCircle> 아 사원뿐만이 아니지 임원 주주도 털림 ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  옹 어디 좋은 회사 없나염?
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 'ㅅ'a ... 전 국내는 안보고 있어서 (...)
<DarkCircle> 보는 눈을 낮춰라 이지랄들 하는데 그넘의 개소리는 듣고 싶지 않음.
<Bluedusk_> 헐 국내
<DarkCircle> 그냥 돈을 줄 능력이 안된다고 이실직고하지 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Bluedusk_> 전 이미 보는 눈이 바닥인데
<Bluedusk_> 왜 이모양일가요? ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 아 실력도 바닥..;
<DarkCircle> 아마 제대로 돈줄 수 있는 곳은 삼성 LG 포스코 이런곳?
<Bluedusk_> 아...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 차라리 공장가서 일하거나 ...
<Bluedusk_> 아..... ;;;
<autowiz> 희안한게 왜 공장 공돌이들이 나보다 월급이 많냐고요 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 글게요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 지방대 후배중에 공장 무슨 설계팀인가 들어갔는데 첫계약 연봉 5천찍었..
<DarkCircle> 뭐 그렇다보니 대학원 나와서 대기업 들어간다고 하는걸 보면 처음엔 부러운데 이걸 저 멀찌감치서 살펴보면 -ㅅ- ... 인생이 좀 뭐랄까 미래가 안보이는 느낌이달까 ...
<jason_kr> 삼성 vs FSF 소송, 정확한 결과는 모르는데, 내 듣기론 시작은 천문학적 숫자, 결과는 난 몰랐어요.
<DarkCircle> 그 얘기 중간에 등장하는 단어는 "겁나게 싹싹 빌어댔다" ...
<jason_kr> 예, 거기까진 들었어요. 결과만 몰랐죠
<autowiz> 직장인 월급으로는 그냥 먹고사는 수준밖에 안되는겁니다. 뭔가 사업이라던가
<autowiz> 아이템이라던가 하나 해야 하는데 아흑
<DarkCircle> 뭐 삼성은 결과적으로 잘 하고 있어요. 오픈소스 쪽으론.
<DarkCircle> 그거마저도 까면 양심업ㅂ은 햏자.
<autowiz> 괜히 현상유지도 못하고 점점 더 나빠지는거 같기도 하고
<autowiz> ㄹ
<Bluedusk_> 그래서 저도 이직 하려구요
<autowiz> 더스크님 저랑 트래이드 하실래요?
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<Bluedusk_> autowiz,  저좀 델꼬 가주세요
<Bluedusk_> 저 몸값도 싸고
<Bluedusk_> 할줄아는것도 없고
<Bluedusk_> 실력도 바닥임
<PotatoGim> 저도.. 병특이라 굴려먹기에는 적합하실거에요.
<autowiz> 저희 회사 뭐 야근은 1주일에 하루 이틀 정도 밖에 안하구요
<DarkCircle> 제가 생각하는 가장 크리티컬한 문제는 현 정권에서 ... 정말 중요한 컨텐츠 사업의 핵심을 다 막아버리고 세금 죄다 뜯고 이런식으로 가는중이라능 .
<autowiz> 연봉은 편의점 알바보다 좀더 많아요
<DarkCircle> 이걸 어떻게 잘 건드리면 외화벌이가 상당히 짭짤한데 이미 그걸 유럽 중국 이런데서 다 해먹고 있죠.
<Bluedusk_> 정권 욕할거 못되요
<samahui_TP> 요즘 편의점 알바가 쌘가요?
<Bluedusk_> 누가 이렇게 될꺼 몰랐던 사람 있었어요?
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 뻔하게 그리 될지 다 예측 했었던 건데
<Bluedusk_> 운전 개좇같이 할꺼 뻔히 아는데 운전 하라고 시켜놓고 운전 개 좇같이 한다고 욕하는거랑 다른게 뭐임
<DarkCircle> 근데 지금 퇴사하시면 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 취업할데가 음슴.
<DarkCircle> 있어도
<DarkCircle> 돈을 안줍니다 (...)
<Bluedusk_> 저 취업할데가 없어서
<Bluedusk_> 퇴근을 못함..
<Bluedusk_> ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 회사는 다니면서 뭔가 다른걸 해봐야죠
<DarkCircle> 일단 버티는게 급선무.
<DarkCircle> 미생은 그런 의미에서 엄청난 드라마이자 만화.
<samahui_TP> 주식도 예전만 못한거 같고 이래저래 추가 수입 얻기가 힘들죠
<samahui_TP> 미생은 안보고 미생물만 봤는데... 미생물 재미있더군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_: ㅋ 옳은 말씀을 상당히 과격하게 하신다?
<jason_kr> samahui _TP: 질문인데요, 미생물과 미친생물, 각각 다른 거죠?
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  이직하고 싶어서요
<samahui_TP> 미생과 미생물요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 잠시 출장!
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_: 그건 계속 하고 싶어 하시고~ 계속~
<samahui_TP> 미생은 그 유명 웹툰, 드라마이고 미생물은 미생의 패러디로 장수원 주연의 단막극이였죠
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_: 영원히~
<samahui_TP> 잘 댕겨오세요
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_: 위 운전 표현이 과격했더라는!!
<Bluedusk_> jason_kr,  그게 이직하고 싶어서 그리 표현한거라구요
<jason_kr> samahui _TP: 요즘 미생물 말고, 미친생물'이라고 또 나온 거 같아서요.
<jason_kr> Blue dusk_: 아, 난 정권 얘기인 줄 알았네요. ㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 아 정권 이야기 맞아요
<samahui_TP> 그래요? 미친생물이라는게 또 나왔나보군요
<Bluedusk_> 난 조낸 운전도 할줄 모르고 교통법규도 모르지만 운전대 잡으면 잘할수 있음 이라고 말하는
<samahui_TP> 전 안봐서 ㅎㅎ
<Bluedusk_> 어느 미친년을
<Bluedusk_> 뽑아준 승객들이
<Bluedusk_> 개객기지
<jason_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ 그래서, 이젠 나만 투표 잘 할 것이 아니라, 꼰대들 투표장 못가게 테러를 해야하나~ 싶어요. ㅎ
<samahui_TP> 운전대를 누가 맞겼는지도 의심스로운 상황이라... 아 말조심해야지
<Bluedusk_> 아
<Bluedusk_> 오해의 소지가 있으실까봐 말씀드리자면
<Bluedusk_> 제 정치성향은 지극히 보수적입니다.
<Bluedusk_> 왠 동북아시아의 국격높은 나라 잣대로 재면 극좌파 빨갱이 색히가 되는게 함정이긴 하지만요
<jason_kr> 적어도 나는 Blue dusk_  표현에 의한 개객끼는 아닌데... 내 식구중 일베를 막지 못한 점은 개객끼요.
<Bluedusk_> 그거
<Bluedusk_> 조낸 패면돼요
<Bluedusk_> 아 맞아죽겠다 싶을정도의 공포가 각인되면
<Bluedusk_> 제가 어렸을때 울 아버지한테 진자 맞아 죽겠다 싶을정도로 맞아보니깐
<Bluedusk_> 딴짓못하겟더라구요
<jason_kr> 난 폭력에 반대 함.
<Bluedusk_> ... 뭐 대부분의 메일서버 솔루션에서 백업은 걍 lvm snapshot 뜨라고 하네요
<Bluedusk_> 저도 폭력은 반대하지만
<autowiz> lvm 스냅샷떠도 안될 수 도 있다는게 함정이지요
<Bluedusk_> 그래서 lvm snapshot 말고 btrfs 스냅샷으로 만들까 고민중이에요
<autowiz> btrfs 스냅샷도 비슷하지 않을까요? ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> lvm 따위랑
<Bluedusk_> 비교가 안되는
<Bluedusk_> 불안전한 파일시스템인 btrfs 를!!
<Seony> zfs 네이티브로 쓰고싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 역시 고수님들 덜덜덜
<Bluedusk_> Seony,  그게 안되니 ..
<Bluedusk_> 데비안 커널은 3.16까지 올라왔더라구요 테스트 버전이긴 하지만
<autowiz> zfs 네이티브가 안되던가요? 아직 Sun OS 만 되나요?
<Seony> zfs 네이티브는 솔라리스랑 프비만 되죠
<Bluedusk_> 프비도 아 10버전때부터 native 지원한다고 했었나요?
<Bluedusk_> 요즘 프비 안쳐다봐서
<Seony> 게다가 zfs는 버전이 다르면 상위버전의 파일시스템은 접근이 안된다는 문제가 있는데, 리눅스용 zfs는 버전까지 낮아요
<autowiz> 저도 피비 안본지 상당히 되었네요 ㅎ
<Seony> 솔라리스에서 쓰던 외장하드 리눅스에서 복구시킬 생각했다가 정말 며칠 짜증이 솟구쳤죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ms 는 뭔가 새로운 fs 를 내놨더군요
<Bluedusk_> 일단 백업은 그렇다고 치지만 복구는
<Bluedusk_> 어떤식으로 해야 할지
<Seony> 맥용 zfs도 있긴한데...
<Bluedusk_> 아 메일서버 백업 & 복구 참 지랄 맞네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 솔라리스 말고 비슷한 녀석이 하나 있었는데 말이지요
<Seony> 오픈 인디아나요?
<autowiz> 짝퉁으로 만든듯한 아 이름이 기억이
<Bluedusk_> 오픈솔라리스요?
<Seony> 짝퉁은 아니고, 오라클에 반발해서 따로 떨어져나간 프로젝트에요
<Seony> 오픈 인디아나
<Seony> 원래 이안 머독을 영입할 당시에 오픈솔라리스의 프로젝트명이 인디아나 프로젝트였거든요
<Seony> 데비안 창시자가 썬마이크로시스템즈 가서 오픈솔라리스 개발하다가...
<Seony> 정말 괜찮았었는데, 그놈의 오라클 땜시...
<Seony> 아 좀 짜증나네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이안머독이 거기 계속 있으면서 오픈솔라리스 계속 개발했으면, 아마 저는 지금쯤 오픈솔라리스 쓰고있었을지도 몰라요
<Bluedusk_> 그러게요
<Bluedusk_> 그거 배포판 두갠가? 여튼 몇개 안나오고 그냥 흐지브지 증발하지 않았나요?
<Seony> 꽤 여럿 나왔었어요
<Seony> 한 4번쯤 정식버전이 나오다가, 오라클로 넘어가면서 중단됐죠
<Bluedusk_> 뭐 여튼 요즘 그 아져씨 뭐하나 몰겠네용
<Seony> 게다가 썬이 오라클로 넘어가지만 않았어도, 지금쯤 맥은 정식 파일시스템으로 zfs을 쓰고있었을텐데 말이죠...
<Bluedusk_> https://openzfsonosx.org/wiki/Main_Page
<myobot> [링크 제목] OpenZFS on OS X
<Seony> 요즘 블로그에 따로 업데이트가 안올라와서 요즘 뭐하는지는 모르겠어요
<Bluedusk_> 이건가요??
<Seony> https://code.google.com/p/maczfs/
<myobot> [링크 제목] maczfs - MacZFS.org: Official Site for the Free ZFS for Mac OS - Google Project Hosting
<Seony> 이거에요
<Seony> FAQ에 의하면 "상당히 안정적"이라고는 하는데요, 딱 한 가지 문제가 있어요
<Seony> 파일 이름에 영어 외의 문자가 들어가면 파일시스템이 완전히 꼬여버려요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 파일이름을 전부 영어로라도 바꿔서 써볼까 하고 심각하게 고민했었는데, 그건 도저히 안될거 같더라구요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 아흥
<Bluedusk_> 어흥
<DarkCircle> Seony, 그렇잖아도 zfs .. 웍스테이션에 도입하려고 했는데 API가 거지같아서 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...........
<DarkCircle> 포기.했네요
<DarkCircle> 커널은 커널대로 버전은 올라가는데 오라클이 개객끼라고 zfs 는 니네 딴대로 알아서 해라 분위기고
<DarkCircle> 프비에선 zfs를 도입했는데 왜 ..
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  그래서 전 걍 btrfs
<DarkCircle> 바떼루fs ...
<Bluedusk_> 아아
<Bluedusk_> DarkCircle,  우리 한우 언제 먹나요
<Bluedusk_> 물주 잠적탐
<Bluedusk_> ps도 받았을텐데
<DarkCircle> 글게요 'ㅅ'
<DarkCircle> 설 전에는 일주일에 한두번 나올까 말까 할듯 --ㅅ
<DarkCircle> -ㅅ-
<autowiz> 퇴근시간이 거의 도래했습니다만.
<autowiz> 뭐 이틀연속 칼퇴하고 오늘은 야근좀 해야하는 ㅠ
<Bluedusk_> 아니
<Bluedusk_> glibc 보안이슈
<Bluedusk_> 서버 리붓 하라니깐
<Bluedusk_> 대게 말 안듣네요
<Bluedusk_> 똥돼지들같이
<autowiz> 아직 제대로 문서못봤는데
<autowiz> 더스크님 설명좀 부탁 드려도될까요? ^__^
<Bluedusk_> -_-?
<Bluedusk_> 글세요 저도 컴맹이라
<Bluedusk_> 보안 이슈니 패치 하고 리붓
<Bluedusk_> ㄲㄲ
<Bluedusk_> ㅗㅗ
<Bluedusk_> ㅅㅅ
<autowiz> 꼿꼿은 뭔가요? ㅠㅠ
<Bluedusk_> -ㅅ-
<Bluedusk_> 저도 잘.;
<autowiz> milax 이거 였네요. open solaris 기반으로 만들었다는
<jason_kr> glibc 2.2~2.17버전이 설치된 시스템및 해당 버전을 포함한 버전으로 컴파일된 바이너리 사용하는 시스템  자세한 내역은 CVE-2015-0235로 구글링해주세요 보안 경고 : 최근 업데이트 안 하신분들은 반드시 업데이트 해주세요  힙영역 버퍼 오버플로우를 통해 x86경우 4바이트, x64경우 8바이트를 덮어써서 원격 명령을
<jason_kr> 실행가능합니다 심지어는 ASLR, PIE, NX조차 무효화할 수 있으므로...
<jason_kr> 윗 글은 퍼 온 글이며, 기사도 많아요. 또
<jason_kr> http://pastebin.com/YzSRtSZs    이 코드를 실행하면 현제 시스템의 glibc가 취약한지 시험 가능합니다
<myobot> [링크 제목] [C++] CVE-2015-0235 Test - Pastebin.com
<autowiz> 와우 이거 대박인데요
<autowiz> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/reset-password-windows-8.htm
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 패스워드 잊어버려서 오늘 오후내내 삽질하다가 드디어 로그인 했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 묘봇이 생까는군요 ㅋㅋ
<jason_kr> 그게 아니고, 사람 가리는 거?
<autowiz> 그런지도요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 서버 윈도우즈 서버 2008 R2 인데 작업해놓은게 좀 많아서
<autowiz> 포맷하기 되게 싫었는데 살렸네요
<jason_kr> 다행이고 축하할 일! ^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 집 컴퓨터 입니다.
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 일찍 퇴근했어요.
<Bluedusk_> 헐
<Bluedusk_> 안되요
<Bluedusk_> 벌써 퇴근하시다니
<ipeter> 에이... 한번만 봐주세요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 엄니가 삼겹살까지 구워주시네요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 저도 삼겹살 먹고 시퍼요~
<autowiz> 오빠~  ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 벌써 맛나게 드시고 계신가보다 ㅠㅠ 피터님 나빠요
<ipeter> 으어... 밥을 두공기나 먹었습니다.
<ipeter> 맥주에다
<ipeter> 지금은 귤을 까먹고 있지요.
<autowiz> 오호 많이도 드셨습니다
<autowiz> 냠냠
<autowiz> 새벽이 깊어가고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jason_kr> 헐~ 벌써 시간이 이케...금요일이죠?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 즐건~ 하루되세요. ^^ 토요일이지만, 빨리 가 자야겠네요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 어서 주무세요
<jason_kr> ^^
<autowiz> 아 갑자기 치킨이 급 땡기네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 아침식사시간 되서 그런가봐요
<autowiz> 드라마에 치킨집이 자주 나오는데 보고 있자니 배고픈거보다 치킨이 콕 찍어서 먹고 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-01-31
<jason_kr> 일전에 eve 머라는 우주' 전자 오락과 비슷한 우주' 영화가 곧 개봉할 것 같네요, jupiter ascending'이라고...
<Seony> 저는 처음 들어보네요.  요즘 영화를 통 못보고 살아서...
<jason_kr> 예, ㅎ 일전에 eve 뭔가 하는 전자오락' 봤더니, 폐인만들기 딱~이던데...ㅎ
<jason_kr> 잠시 자리 비움
<autowiz> 이브 온라인 ㅎ
<jason_kr> thx auto wiz
<autowiz> 점식 식사들 하셨습니까?
<autowiz> 모두들 건강 하십시요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jason_kr> 아~ LYUSO_THINK 이 체널에도 계셨구만!
<PotatoGim> jason_kr: 안녕하세요~! 즐건 주말 보내시고 계시는지요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 옙, 덕분에요. ^^
<PotatoGim> 별 말씀을...ㅎㅎ 끼니를 자꾸 거르니 기운이 없네요... 뭐라도 좀 먹어야겠어요. 나중에 뵙겠습니다~
<jason_kr> 그럼요~ ^^
<sungyo> 혹시 시리얼 콘솔 만들어보신분 계신가요?
<sungyo> 라즈베리파이나...그 옆에 있는 서버를 연결해서 구현한다던지..식으로요.
<autowiz> 텔넷으로 접속해서 다수의 시리얼을 골라서 쓸수 있는 터미널 서버라는 공유기 크기의
<autowiz> 장비는 나와있는게 있긴 합니다. 직접 만드는게 더 쌀거 같긴 한데 저도 생각만하고 만들어보지는 못했네요
<autowiz> avr 에서 시리얼 통신은 해보긴 했습니다만
<PotatoGim> 기본적인 RS232 통신이야 바뀔게 없으니 에뮬레이터 부분만 핸들링하시면 될 것 같은데 따로 생각하시는 용도가 있는건가요??
<PotatoGim> 손흥민 골~~~~~
<autowiz> 결승전인가요?
<PotatoGim> 네 결승입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 어? 지고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 축구가 전반 후반에 몇분이에요?
<PotatoGim> 45분씩이고 연장 전후반 15분씩입니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아.. 졌네요...
<PotatoGim> 아쉽지만... ㅎㅎ 다음엔 더 잘하면 되니까..
<autowiz> 네 저도 45분으로 알고있었는데 문자 중계 보니까 105분에 골이 들어가서 깜짝 놀랐네요...
<autowiz> 알고보니 연장전이었더군요
<PotatoGim> 크흑... 김진수 힐패스..ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<sungyo> PotatoGim 용도..원격지에 부팅후 뻗어버리는 서버를 조작하기 위함이요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 이녀석이 부팅할때마다 뭐에꼭 걸려서요.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요~
<sungyo> 이놈의 시리얼 서버는 왜이리 단가가 높은거죠?
<autowiz> 별것도 아닌게 높지요 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 하나 만들면 어렵지는 않을까요?
<autowiz> 그냥 조그만 베어본 PC 하나 심는것도 나쁘지는 않을거 같아요
<autowiz> 중고 노트북에 USB 시리얼 이라던가
<PotatoGim> 원격지에 있는 서버가 부팅 후 뻗어버리는데 그때 제어하기 위한 용도라는 말이신거죠?
<PotatoGim> 하드웨어 환경에서 지원만 한다면 IPMI를 이용하셔도 좋을 것 같은데...
<autowiz> 요즘 왠만한 서버보드들은 IPMI 다 지원하더군요
<PotatoGim> 예전엔 저희도 HA에서 시리얼 통신을 사용했는데 이런저런 문제들이 있어서 최근엔 모두 IPMI를 기본 설정으로 가져가고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 선교님 목적하는 바를 좀 하는데, 그 섭, 그 장비가 ipmi를 지원하지 않쵸?!
<sungyo> IMPI가 뭔지 검색해도 모르겠네요.
<sungyo> 일반 데탑인데 IMPI가 될런지요...
<sungyo> 서버 보드가 아니라서요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 라즈베리파이로 하나 맞추려고 하니 8만원 정도 드네요.
<sungyo> http://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=50735&p=483431
<myobot> [링크 제목] Raspberry Pi • View topic - Serial Console Server
<sungyo> 시리얼 콘솔이라는게, 콘솔의 화면을 말 그대로 시리얼 포트를 통해 그대로 띄워주는거네요?
<sungyo> 부팅 도중에 레이드때문에 걸리더라도 가능할까요?
<jason_kr> ipmi 는 몇가지 비슷한 명칭이 있고, HW = 굳은모   장비회사마다 다르게 부를 수도 있어요. 암튼, sungyo님의 경우와는 좀 다른 케이스인데...
<jason_kr> 26분의 글 답은...내가 몰라요.
<sungyo> DarkCircle, knock knock
<autowiz> hp 서버들의 ipmi  ( hp 에서는 iLO 라고 합니다만) 은 가능합니다.
<autowiz> 직접 서버앞에 않아있는거랑 같이 작업 가능합니다.
<autowiz> (다만 cli 까지만되고 gui 되는건 몇십만원 추가 구매 해야합니다)
<sungyo> 보드가 데탑보드.....( "  ")
<autowiz> 데탑보드 시리얼 콘솔 붙이면 cmos 과정은 안나오지요
<sungyo> 시모스는 아니구요.
<autowiz> lan 으로 kvm 된는 장비들 있기는 한데 많이 비쌉니다.
<sungyo> 부팅 도중에 쉘로 빠지거나
<sungyo> 's' or 'm'  이지선다로 빠져요
<autowiz> busy box 로 빠지는 경우는 저도 해본적이 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 음. 혹시 윈도우
<autowiz> 그상황을 커널이 시리얼로 보내줄 수 있는 상황인지 아닌지를 확인해봐야지만 알수 있을거 같습니다.
<sungyo> 윈도우 데탑이 옆에 있는데 거기로 시리얼 빼서 시리얼 콘솔로 쓸 수 있을까요?
<sungyo> 보안은 좀 취약하겠지만요.
<autowiz> 가능할껍니다. ( 다만 레이드 문제는 여전히 남아 있네요)
<autowiz> 중고서버 몇십만원 안하는것도 많이 있긴합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 한 30만원인가 주고 하나 샀었구요
<sungyo> 30만원짜리 서버에 30만원 투자하기에는 좀...( _ _)
<sungyo> 거기에 10만원 더 보태서 나스 4베이 중고로 가도 되겠어요.
<sungyo> 하지만 서버보드가 왜 서버보드여야 하는지 이번에 좀 알겠어요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그런데 서버에서 시모스까지 가야 할 상황이 생기나요?
<sungyo> 저처럼 하드를 덕지덕지 박아놓는게 아닌 이상이야..
<autowiz> 이게 참 좋은 기능인데 실제로는
<autowiz> 1/3 정도 만 사용하더라구요 귀찮다고
<sungyo> 어떤게요?
<autowiz> 서버보드의 원격관리 기능이라고 할가요?
<sungyo> 레이드 짜거나 할 때는 괜찮아 보이긴 하네요.
<sungyo> 시모스까지 만질 수 있다면요
<autowiz> 커널 행이라던가 가끔 요긴할때도 있긴 하지요
<ghg_> 안녕하세요. 혹시 2월달에 정기나눔 모임때 프리젠테이션 하고싶으면 어떻게 해야되나요? ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 음. 2월 아마 자리 안될꺼에요.
<sungyo> 그때 토론한다고 들었ㅇ요.
<ghg_> 아 그렇군요 ...
<sungyo> 저도 그래서 1월에 발표를....( _ _)
<autowiz> 홈페이지에 발표하고싶은면 누구한테 연락하라는 글이 있을거에요
<sungyo> 혹시 페북 그룹에 가입하셨나요?
<autowiz> 발표자 신청은 언제나 받고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 010-9890-2048 전화나 문자 주셔도 좋고, me@drake.kr 이메일 주셔도 좋습니다.
<ghg_> 근데 올해 고2에다가 주제도 비웃을만한거같아서 바로 이메일 드릴수가 없었어요...
<autowiz> 일단 연락을 해보셔요
<sungyo> 음?혹시 1월에오신분이신가요?
<ghg_> 네
<sungyo> 그......컴퓨터 관련 고등학교 다니시던분?
<ghg_> 아뇨 혼자 있던 사람이요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그랬군요. 제가 초콜렛 드렸나요?
<ghg_> 그 컴퓨터 고등학교는 고1 4명으로 기억합니다
<autowiz> 어 sungyo 님 초콜렛도 드리고 그러셨어요? 아... 저도 갔어야 했는데 ㅠ
<ghg_> 아 네 초콜릿 2개 주셨어요 ㅎㅎ 저 그때 카메라 옆에있었어요!
<ghg_> 제가 생각한 주제가 "데비안 계열에서 게임은?"으로해서 와인부터 그래픽카드 드라이버까지 다뤄볼 예정이였어요....
<autowiz> 제가 보기엔 괜찮을거 같습니다. 연습은 여러번 하고 오셔야 하겠습니다만.
<sungyo> ghg_ 재미있을거 같네요.ㅋㅋㅋ 제가 업무중이라 가끔 쳇이 끊겨요. 혹시 그때 제 질문에 답변해주셨었나요?  오토위즈님께서 주신 폰번호나 이메일로 연락을 넣어보세요. 혹은 페북 그룹에 '김태희' 말고 '장태희' 실장에게 메시지를 넣어보시면, 피드백이 보다 빨라요.
<DarkCircle> sungyo, ?ㅅ?
<DarkCircle> 지금 잠시 퇴근... 다시 목욕하고 출근준비해야돼요 'ㅅ'
<sungyo> 헐.....
<ghg_> 제가 페북은 페북로그인용도외엔 잘 안쓰는지라 메일로 문의 넣어보고있어요! ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 헐헐
<autowiz> 저는 사무실 입니다 ㅋㅋ
<ghg_> 지금 11시 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 금요일 아침부터 쭉~ ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 부팅 중에 '쉘'로 빠지는거
<sungyo> 시리얼 콘솔에서 잡힐까요?
<ghg_> 여기서 저만 한가한거같아요;; 오후내내 문명했었어요~
<autowiz> 시리얼 콘솔에 잡히는지는 직접 붙어서 테스트 해보는 수 밖에 없을거 같습니다.
<DarkCircle> 내일 행사 있는데 쩝 ...
<autowiz> 어떤행사요?
<DarkCircle> 이벤트 회사에서 장비 공급을 누락해버림 .....
<DarkCircle> 뭐 조명 영상 음향 장비 끌어다 쓰는 행사죠
<sungyo> 빼먹은 장비가 뭐에요?
<DarkCircle> 영상쪽 전부
<sungyo> ^0^/
<autowiz> 전부라 아이고
<sungyo> 살인 나겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 망했음 ㅋㅋ 오늘 기획한거 테스트도 못하고
<autowiz> 긴급 때려도 될지 모르겠네요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 지들이 알아서 하겠죠.
<DarkCircle> 아니면 위약금이라도 물든지 =3
<sungyo> 위약금 물어준다면야 다행...
<ghg_> 여담으로 저번 1월모임때 vi로 메모하신다는 분의 영감을 받아서 저도 시도해봤더니 어려워요.....
<DarkCircle> 말이 위약금이지 그냥 렌탈비용 할인.
<autowiz> 위약금보다도 행사가 진행이 안되버리면 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 넹 그게 문제예요
<DarkCircle> 일단 음향 조명쪽은 수리어쩌고 해서 지랄지랄해서 다 고치고 손보고 했는데
<DarkCircle> 영상 연출은 어떻게 해야 할지 감도 안잡힘 .
<DarkCircle> 프로젝터도 안왔슴.
<autowiz> 사회자가 그냥 음향만 가지고 해야죠뭐
<DarkCircle> 그러려느니 그냥 저같으면 행사 접어버림.
<DarkCircle> 근데 그게 내일이라는게 개그.
<autowiz> 돈은 좀 들어도 긴급수배 가능 할 껍니다. 행사진행중에 문제생겨도
<autowiz> 땜빵해야하긴 하니까요
<DarkCircle> 근데 그 장비가 어디서든 구할 수 있는 그런 장비는 아니예요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 빌려달라고 해서 빌려줄 수 있을지가 의문이기도 하고 .
<sungyo> 영상 전부라는게, 어디서부터 어디까지에요?
<sungyo> 혹시 자막 믹서기랑 그런거 포함해서인가요?
<sungyo> 프로젝터랑?
<DarkCircle> HD 영상 스위처라든가 ...
<DarkCircle> 증폭분배기라든가 등
<sungyo> 행사 규모가 크네요?
<DarkCircle> 한대에 100쯤은 껌으로 잡수는 고가장비.
<DarkCircle> 원래 영상쪽 장비가 좀 비싸긴 해요. 음향조명도 전문장비로 가면  만만치 않지만
<autowiz> 100 만원짜리 가 어디 장비인가요 ㅎㅎ 그런거 전문으로 하는 업체들이니
<autowiz> 일단 닥달을 해보심이 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 아마 급으로 땡기면 땡겨지는게 있긴 할꺼에요.
<autowiz> 저는 음향이랑 조명만해서 공연 몇번 해봤거든요
<sungyo> 정 안되면 행사 드랍될거 생각도 해봐야 겠네요.
<autowiz> 비슷한 업체들끼리 연결해서 맞춰주는경우도 있었었습니다.
<sungyo> 보통 업체들이..여기서 일하다가 나와서 저기서 일하고..그러면서 문제생기면 이전 일하던데다가 에스오에스 치고...그럼 업계 인맥 동원해 물건 땡기는 식인데,
<autowiz> 아 슬슬 배가 고프네요
<jason_kr> ghg_: 주제가 다를 때는, 잠깐 기다려 주는 센스 ^^!! (반가워요, 난 누군지 기억합니다)
<sungyo> 저는 조금 전에 또 자다 일어났어요.
<sungyo> 주말 없이 달리니 죽겠어요 요즘 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 적당히 달리셔야지요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 저희가 원래는 주말근무라 '월요일'이 주말인데...
<sungyo> 대학원이 월요일을 앗아갔죠 *ㅡ,.ㅡ*
<autowiz> 2년만? 고생하시면 됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 저희는 3년....
<sungyo> 그런데 그 이후가 좀 고민이에요.
<autowiz> 어? 어디인데 3년이에요?
<sungyo> 신학대학원이요
<autowiz> 3년이나 하시는군요 ㅜㅜ
<sungyo> 네.
<sungyo> 그러고 나서 소프트웨어 아키텍쳐를 방향으로 잡고, 공부를 시작하고 싶은데
<autowiz> 저는 와인을 이렇게 썼었드랬습니다.
<autowiz> 윈도우즈 PC 를 리눅스 시디로 부팅해서 wine 으로 알약을 돌렸었지요 ㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 정확하게는 오픈소스쪽으로 논문을 쓰고 싶어서요.
<sungyo> 요즘 숭실대 컴퓨터사이언스 대학원의 경우 영어점수만 있으면 학부가 컴공이 아니어도 받아주더라구요.
<autowiz> 오오 그렇군요
<ghg_> 와인으로 알약이 돌아가나요? ㄷㄷ
<ghg_> 전 지래짐작으로 실시간감시에서 프리징이 걸릴꺼라 예상해서 아에 시도도 안해봤어요.
<sungyo> 전 네이티브 리눅서....( _ _)
<autowiz> 리눅스쪽을 보는게 아니라 , 시디부팅이니까 그상태에서 윈도우즈 파티션 검사하고 치료할려고 했었드랬습니다.
<sungyo> 문득 생각이 났는데, 이번 원전 사태에서 사용하던 바이러스 소프트웨어가 알약.....
<ghg_> 알약도 그렇지만 "알툴즈 업데이트"라는 그리드 프로그램도 상당히 위험하다고 알고있어요.
<autowiz> 한번 털리긴 했었지요 아마도
<sungyo> 리눅스 저장소는 안전할까요?
<autowiz> 업데이트라는게 참 ..
<ghg_> 특정한 서버에서 받아오는거다보니 상당히 위험하죠
<autowiz> 패턴만 받아서
<autowiz> 업데이트하는건 어떨까 싶네요. 바이너리 실행파일을 째로 업데이트 하다보니
<autowiz> 문제가 생기지 않을까 싶기도 하고 뭐 그렇습니다.
<autowiz> 아 배고픈데요
<autowiz> 야식 사주실분 없으신가요? ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 자주 쓰는 기능들을 객체화 하여 커스텀 묘듈로 만들어 쓰니 진짜 편하긴 편하네요. '-'
<autowiz> 2월이 되었네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 소프트웨어 아키텍쳐 쪽으로 가려면 대학원과정을 따로 밟는게 좋을까요?
<autowiz> piratebay 가 돌아왔네요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 대학원 가는게 좋긴 할거 같은데
<autowiz> 시간이랑 돈이 문제지요 보통
<sungyo> 어느정도 수준이 있는 대학원이 좋겠죠..?
<sungyo> 그런데 조금 말이 안되는게, 대학원중에 100만원만 내면 국비로 다니게 해주는데가 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 그래요? 음 뭔가 조건이라던가 하는게 있는건 아닐까요?
<sungyo> 군대 후임이 다니고 있어서 직접 들었거든요.
<sungyo> 영어점수만 들고 들어갔어요.
<sungyo> 그리고 깃헙 쓰는 법을 알고 싶다며 저를 대학원으로 불러내서 강의를...
<sungyo> 아. 정확하게 소프트웨어 특성화 대학원이었네요.
<autowiz> 프로모션이랄까 그런걸려나요? 좋네요
<autowiz> 강의도 다니시고 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그냥 2명 앉혀놓고.....;;;
<sungyo> 말이 강의고,
<sungyo> 밥한끼(?)를 조건을..
<autowiz> 두명이라니요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 공대를 편입하면 미친짓이겠죠??
<sungyo> 음. 제 나이를 생각해서 그런짓은 하지 말아야겠네요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대학원 나올거 아니면 공대가는게 뻘짓이 될수도 있을거 같긴 합니다
<autowiz> 꼭 전공살려야 하는것도 아니고
<sungyo> 바로 대학원으로 갈 수 있으면 그리 할까요?
<autowiz> 음 그방법이 있긴 하네요
<autowiz> 근데 지금도 대학원이신데
<sungyo> 네
<autowiz> 대학원을 또 가실려면 ㅠㅠ 뭐 그래도 나쁘지 만은 않을지도 모르겠습니다.
<sungyo> 요즘 추세가, 저희 전공 안에서도 그 안에서 각자의 특성을 살리는 식이거든요.
<sungyo> 그런데 저희 전공 안에서 아이티쪽으로 들어가는 사람은 전무해요. 없을뿐더러....
<sungyo> 있어도, 양 진영의 통합이 안되구요. 그거 통합할려면 저희쪽 진영에서 공부를 정말 많이 해놔야 하는데
<sungyo> 그런 사람이 없더라구요.
<autowiz> 없으니 직접 하시면 됩니다.
<autowiz> 그게 롤스로이스의 정신이라나 뭐라나  ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그러니까..없는쪽이 유리해요.
<sungyo> 후임 같아서도 보니까..경영쪽에서 이쪽으로 넘어오더라구요. 대신에 장점이, 경영을 알기 때문에 설계시 보다 현세계를 잘 반영해줄 수 있게 되더라구요.
<autowiz> 아침이 되었습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2015-02-01
<ipeter> 혹시 여기서 이클립스 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Bluedusk_> 안녕하세요
<libra102> hello...everyone
<jason_kr> 한글로 해도 되요. ^^
<Demonion> 안녕하세유.
<libra102> 안녕하세요.
<DarkCircle> autowiz, 뭐 아침에 가서 보니까 엄청 일찍 와서 알아서 다 세팅하고 해결하고 끝. 우리쪽에서 없던 부속까지 챙겨서 군데군데 땜빵 메워주고 그랬네요 -0- 우리쪽에서 삽질을 좀 한게 속이 쓰렸지마는... ?!
<libra102> 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 에서 비번번호 메일발송찾기가 안되는거 같습니다.
<jason_kr> 거 좀 시간이 지난 얘기인데, 한편 딱한 일이죠?!
<jason_kr> 포럼 게시판 > 건의 게시판에...적어 주시겠오?
<autowiz> 아이고 행사 잘하셨다니 다행이네요
<DarkCircle> 히익! 이런 시커먼 밤에 !
<DarkCircle> 설마 훼사고 출근했다고 말씀하시려는건 아니죠 (덜덜)
<autowiz> 어찌 아셨을까 ㅎㅎ 회사인데요
<libra102> 흠.. 로그인이 안되서 글을 못쓰고 있어요.. ^^;
<autowiz> 정 급하시면 임시로 새로 계정을 만드시는건 어떨까요? 1인 2계정 원칙상으로는 안되는지 모르겠습니다만.
<jason_kr> auto wiz: 잠은 언제 주무시고? 건강 돌보며 일하기 바래요. ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-01
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 .lex 님~~
<autowiz> 제 부탁에 대한 대답은 생각해보셨나요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<JasonJang> ^^
<lex_work> autowiz, 부탁이요????
<lex_work> 저 일 저질러서 멘붕중입니다.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> (죄송합니다 월요일아침부터 농담이었습니다 ㅋㅋ )
<autowiz> 일을 저지르시다니요? 큰일인가요?
<lex_work> 큰일입니다.
<autowiz> 물건인가요? 사람인가요?
<lex_work> 청약저축에 5만원 입금한다면서 50만원 입금해버렸네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뺄 수 없는건가요? 그건
<lex_work> 은행에 전화해보니 취소는 안된다고 합니다. ㅠㅠ 이번달 생활비...
<lex_work> 주택청약저축이라 해지하지않는 한 못 빼요.
<autowiz> 청약통장같은경우 자유입금이 되는경우가 많은데 이게 참... 취소가 안되면 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 제가 미쳤어요
<autowiz> 대출이나 주위 지인분들께 돈을 빌리셔야 하겠는데요 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ 웃어야죠... 어디 사기당한 것도 아니고 저축한거니깐..
<autowiz> 강제 저축 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 길게보면 좋은일일 수도 있는데 당장은 너무나 힘든 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 오즈님 부탁이 뭐에요? 기억이 안나요
<autowiz> 부탁드린일이 없습니다 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 부탁에 대한 대답??
<lex_work> 저에게 하는 말씀이 아니었나봐요.^^;
<autowiz> "아~ 부탁드린게 다른분이었나봐요~~" 할려고 했습니다만 일저질렀다고 하시는바람에 뭔가 타이밍이 틀어졌네요
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 아직도 가슴이 두근두근 거립니다.ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 45만원 때문에요? 아니면 제 부탁때문에요? ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 45만원 때문입니다.^^;
<autowiz> 히잉 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HW5ANVyI/Screenshot_2016-02-01-10-37-51-1.png
<HolyKnight> 상한가가나유...
<autowiz> 오오옷 좋은데요 ^^
<HolyKnight> ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<JasonJang> 그럼 모해?요 ㅎㅎㅎ (매년 투자왕들도 종국엔 마이너스 더구만)   음...예외도 있으니깐! 으쌰으쌰~
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> act 님 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 홀녀님 혹시 홀맨 기억하시는지 ?? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://www.instiz.net/pt/1917981?capture=1
<autowiz> CPU 활성화 시간을 볼때 I/O WAIT 항목은
<autowiz> 다시 하겠습니다.
<autowiz> statgrab 명령어로 cpu 상태를 보는데
<autowiz> cpu.total = idle + kernel + nice + user 입니다. iowait 항목이 있긴 한데 더하면 100% 를 넘어 버리네요
<autowiz> 딱 100 떨어지는거 보니 iowait 수치만큰 user 나 kernel 에서 빼면 될꺼 같다는 생각이 드는데요.
<autowiz> user , kernel 둘다 에서 빠지게 될까요? ( 뭐 이러면 정확한 계산은 불가능해지긴 합니다만 )
<autowiz> kernel 한쪽에서만 빠지게 될까요?
<autowiz> 혹시 비슷한 현상을 격어보신분이 계시면 조언좀 부탁드리겠습니다.
<Seony> 리붓합니다
<autowiz> 아 user 프로세스 타임이나 kernel 타임에서 빠지는게 아니라 idle 의 서브카테고리중 하나라고는 글이 있습니다.(idle_total= idle + iowait + software-interrupt , hardware-interrupt , steal )
<head|office> DKSSUDGKTLDBN
<head|office> 안녕하시유 ㅎ
<head|office> 지금 들어왓습니다 ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<head|office> 오즈님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 일하시고 계시나욤 ㅎ
<autowiz> 넵 일을 하고 있긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 슬슬 퇴근시간이 다가오네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저하고는 별로 상관없는 시간이긴 합니다만...
<lex_work> 먼저 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 오늘도 수고하셨습니다 lex 님~~
<autowiz> 홀리찡 님 오늘 상한가 치셨어야 하는데 ^^   바쁘신지 말씀이 없으시네요 ^^
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://web.humoruniv.com/board/humor/read.html?table=pds&pg=0&number=579468
<autowiz> 으음... 바이어 뒤에 태우고 대박이네요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 장롱면허 운전 패기도 쩔구요 ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 후아
<dkj0208> 힘내세요!
<head|office> 어떻게 알죠?
<head|office> 관심법인가
<head|office> 저 아직 회사인줄 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 힘낼게유 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<head|office> 수고하ㅓ셔유 ㅎ
<dkj0208> 수고 하셨습니다.
<dkj0208> 저는 가상에서 서버 삽질중입니다. ㅜ.ㅜ
<HolyKnight> 오늘자 주식 매매일지 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4297216&cpage=1
<autowiz> 홀리님은 마이너스는 없군요 허허헛
<HolyKnight> 없다니유. ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 꽤 있어유...
<autowiz> 안 적으신건가요 ^^ 뭐 몇개 안되리라 믿사옵니다.
<HolyKnight> 안적은게
<HolyKnight> 아니라 손절을 아직 안 한 거지유. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나름 만고생이 심하시겠어요 ㅠㅠ
<dkj0208> 음 주식을 잘몰라서 신기합니다.
<dkj0208> autowiz님은 주식하시나요?
<dkj0208> 우분투 유저님들 제가 잘시간이라서 안녕히주무세요.
<autowiz> 뽀로롱 뽀롱뽀롱
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-02
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<lex_work> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 진급절차는 언제 시작하는지 참 궁금할 정도로 시작 안하네요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 많이 기다려지죠? ^^
<Work^Seony> 가뜩이나 일처리 느린데 이게 중요한 일이다보니 더 기다려지게 하네요...
<lex_work> ^^
<HolyKnight> 엑스컴2 리뷰떴다는군유
<HolyKnight> 평조태유
<Work^Seony> 네 9/10 이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일단 엑스컴2는 지금은 안살 거에요
<Work^Seony> 디비전 나올 때까지 있는 걸로 걍 버티다가 디비전 나오면 바로 해야죠
<desert_stome> 안녕하세요! 오늘 처음 이 채널에 방문했습니다. 하하
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요  규칙을 읽어주세요. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<head|office> 렉스님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 데저트님 ㅇ나녕하세요 ㅎ
<head|office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<head|office> 공지사항을 어기는 말들을 많이 하고있군요 전 여전히 ㅜㅜ
<desert_stome> 공지사항읽고 밥먹고 오겠습니다!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 작년 한 해에만 치과 임플란트랑 그외 병원비로 6백만원을 넘게 썼는데, 세금에서 한 푼도 공제가 안된다는 사실이 슬프네요...
<head|office> 미국은 공제가 안되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아 6백이 아니라 3백
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 되는데, 연봉의 15%인가를 넘게 써야되요
<head|office> 총 합해서 15프로?
<head|office> 에요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 1년간 총 의료비용으로 연봉의 15% 이상
<razGon_LeO660m> 그거 빌미로 한국또 따라가는 형국이죠.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 덴장 돈 모은거 하나도 없이 다 썼는데도 기본 공제 이상 받을 수가 없네요
<lex_work> 아.. 의료비.. 제가 제일 걱정되는 부분입니다.^^
<Work^Seony> 돈 어따 다 썼는지 곰곰히 생각해보면, 결국 다 먹는거...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 퇴근 축하드립니다!!
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<Seony> 어제 나른한 일요일 오후라고 간만에 세차했는데, 차가 깨끗하니까 기분은 좋네요
<Seony> "샤워컷" ㅋㅋ
<Seony> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zsi1tesxioje0j1/2016-01-31%2016.55.12.jpg?dl=0&preview=2016-01-31+16.55.12.jpg
<autowiz> 샤 샤워컷이요??
<autowiz> 부끄부끄
<oming> ㅎㅎ.. 면접보고 왔습니다.
<Seony> 어디 면접 보셨어요?
<oming> 움.. 병원 부설연구소 다녀왔습니당
<JasonJang> 오~ 글타면, 임수 비슷
<oming> 임수가 모죠?
<JasonJang> 실명이면서 또이름(nick)이여요
<oming> 음.. 왜 이해가 안되지? 음음..
<oming> 제 이름은 오밍이 아님니다.. ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 임수는 오밍님 보다 나이가 많은 친구인데, 그 이 직장이 병원 연구소이며, 현역이죠. ^^
<oming> ... 음
<oming> 설마.. 오늘 면접보고 온곳에 계시는 분은 아니겠죠??;;
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 오밍님 면접본 위치는 어디요?
<JasonJang> 구/동 쯤...
<JasonJang> 임수는 경기도 성남시 요
<oming> 헐.. 다행이다 다른곳인거 같습니다.
<oming> 경기도 수원시에서 봤습니다. ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 머가 다행이요? 한 직장이면 더 편하고 좋쵸
<JasonJang> 성남에서 수원으로 옮겼나? ㅋㅋㅋ
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ 그런가요.. 왠지 불편할꺼 같아서요..
<oming> ..... 죄송합니다 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 임수 좋아요~
<oming> ㅜㅜ 무튼 오늘 면접을 너무 못봐서 아쉽습니다.
<JasonJang> 어떤 식으로 진행했는지 물어봐도 되여?
<oming> 음.. 저혼자서 3명 면접관님이랑 간단히 이력서 보고 문답식으로 진행하셨어요. 기술적으로도 물어보시고 하셨는데
<oming> 너무 오랜만에 보는 것들이라 제대로 답변을 못해서 아쉽습니다 ㅜㅜ
<JasonJang> 너무 오랜만에 보는 것들"이 머여요? (미안)
<oming> 음 프로그래밍 언어 이론이었어요. c#관련된
<JasonJang> 아~ 옙
<oming> 그런데.. 너무 오랜만에 보는 거라서 갑자기 생각이 안나서 ㅜㅜ 하나도 제대로 답변을 못드렸네요.
<oming> 문제 가져와서 공부하려고 옆에 뒀어요..
<head|office> 오우 써니님 차가 깔끔하니 이쁘네요 ㅎ
<lex_work> 네 동감이에요.^^
<lex_work> 제차도 세차를 해야하는데 쉽지 않네요.
<lex_work> 저는 주유소에서 주유하고 주유티켓으로 자동세차를 하거든요. 요새 물이 얼어서 그러는지 안해주더라구요.ㅋ
<lex_work> 세차티켓만 쌓여가고 있어요
<head|office> 요즘도 해주는곳 잇을텐데 찾아보세요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 저도 얼마전에 한번 햇어요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 자동세차 저도 사랑합니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 제차는 중고차라 자동세차해도 괜춘해요.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 진짜 사랑하는 사람은 손세차한다는데
<head|office> 기스 안나게 하려고 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 신차사면 그럴지도 모르겠어요.
<head|office> 요즘 주유소 세차는 다 헝겊을 돌려가면서 해서 기스 별로 안날텐데
<head|office> 택시 기사들이 많이 찾아가는세차장이 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 그래서 햇살 좋은 날 보면 본넷위에 두개의 동그라미가 보여요~
<lex_work> 특히 차가 검정색일 경우에 말이죠
<head|office> 아 그게 세차 기스인가봐요
<lex_work> 만약 새차를 산다면 저도 손세차할거에요.ㅎㅎ 언제나 가능하려나~
<head|office> 금방 사실수 있을거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 지금 제차 1월 16일에 산거에요.ㅠㅠ 한 5년만 타려고 했는데 차 상태가 좋아서 10년 탈거 같아요.ㅋ
<autowiz> lex 님 중고로 사신거에요?
<autowiz> 아 위에 중고차라고 하셨구나... ㅎㅎ  차종은 어떤걸로 하셨어요??
<lex_work> 네 중고차에요. 아반떼
<desert_stome> 공지 다 읽고 왔습니다! ㅋㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 일하는중이라 좀 오래걸렸네여 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 반갑습니다.^^
<autowiz> 저도 반갑습니다.
<autowiz> lex 님 너무 반갑습니다 흐흐흐
<lex_work> 네 반가워요.^^
<desert_stome> 반갑습니다!
<desert_stome> 저는 우분투에서 ROS 프로그래밍을 하고있습니다! :) (뜬금없는 자기소개)
<head|office> 아반떼 엠디?
<desert_stome> 우분투 사용한지 약 6개월도 안되서 아주....어려운점이 많아요
<head|office> 아 프로그래머 이시구나
<autowiz> 어떤 장비쪽에 많이하시는지요?
<desert_stome> 저는 로봇만드는 일하고잇어요!
<lex_work> 와~ 멋져요~
<autowiz> 아~ 건담같은거 그런거 만드시는구나   ^^
<desert_stome> 아직 완전 신입이라 아무것도 모르지만 곧 알게될꺼라고 믿어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 우와~~~
<autowiz> (농담입니다 ㅎㅎ )
<head|office> 오즈님은 건담조종사이셔요
<desert_stome> 건담 재밌을꺼같아요 ㅎㅎ 저는 두바퀴 구동로봇 쪽이에요!
<JasonJang> ROS = RTOS ?
<desert_stome> 오 그렇구나
<desert_stome> ROS = Robot OS
<head|office> (ㅋㅋ 저도 농담)
<JasonJang> ^^
<desert_stome> 다들 어떤 일 하시는지 여쭤바도 될까요~?!
<head|office> 두바퀴 구동로봇이라면 폭발물 제거하는 로봇?
<autowiz> 아 순간 ㅜㅜ 저도 RTOS 랑 ROS 랑 헛갈렸네요
<JasonJang> ROS 듣보잡,
<lex_work> 건담 PG 한번 만들어보고 싶어요.ㅜㅜ
<desert_stome> 저도 처음에 그건줄알았어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 저는 홀수날은 놀고,
<JasonJang> 짝수날은 쉬어여.
<desert_stome> http://wiki.ros.org/
<desert_stome> 로봇하는쪽에선 유명한가봐요
<head|office> 저는 우분투는 사실 잘 모르는 건축에서 일하고 있습니다 ㅜㅜ
<desert_stome> 우아 서버관리하시는건가요?
<autowiz> 저는 1일부터 30일까지 일합니다.
<desert_stome> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> 31일날은 쉬시는? auto wiz
<desert_stome> 저두요 대체휴일에는 연차쓰고 쉽니다
<autowiz> 서버관리하다가 솔루션 프로그래머 하고 있습니다.
<desert_stome> 오호 솔루션 뭔가 멋지네요. 제인생의 답도 프로그래밍해주실수있나요?
<lex_work> 저는 꿈은 프로그래머, 전직은 강사, 현직은 조경회사(6개월차)에 근무합니다.ㅋㅋㅋ 우분투는 못하지만 좋아해요.^^
<desert_stome> (농...담입니다. ㅋㅋㅋ)
<head|office> 렉스님이 조경쪽에서 근무하셧어요?>!
<autowiz> 인생의 답은... 염세자들은 인풋에 상관없이 0 이 나오게 만들것이고
<lex_work> 지금 근무해요.^^;
<autowiz> 낙관주의자들은 뭘 넣든 1이 나오게 만들겁니다.
<desert_stome> 생각보다 엄청 다양하..군요! 예상 못했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ아 인생의 답을 찾았습니다.
<autowiz> 어떻게 살든 자기자신의 삶은 자기자신이 주인이고 그냥 잘 살면 되는거라고 생각합니다. ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 조경 회사가 아주 탄탄하다는데 ㅜㅜ 단가도 많이 나오고
<lex_work> head|office, 손도면 그려야해서 미쳐가는 중입니다.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 오즈님은 철학이 있으신분이군요
<head|office> lex_work 조경쪽 이라니 맨날 조경회사 부러워햇는데 ㅜㅜ
<desert_stome> 동의합니다!
<head|office> 어우 자꾸 말이 섞이네 데져트님 먼저 말씀하셔요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> head|office, 일단 조경쪽을 파볼랍니다. 컴과가 관련학과라고 조경기사까지 응시가능하더군요.ㅋ
<desert_stome> 아녜요! 잘 찾아서 보고 있습니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 컴퓨터 프로그래머 꿈이시군요...!!
<lex_work> 캐드로 그리면 좋으련만 손도면이라니 처음 자대고 그리려니 큰 사각형하나 그리는 데도 몇번을 지우고 다시 그렸어요.ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 제가 프로그래머가 되려고 했던 때에는 여자를 안뽑더라구요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 원래 손도면이 제일 어려워요 ㅜㅜ 선 굵기 맞추는게 제일 힘들어서 ㅜㅜ전 취미로 디제잉을 하고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 그..조경이 어떤..
<desert_stome> 조경인가요 ㅠㅠ?
<lex_work> 여자 플머를 뽑으면 여자숙소를 맹글어야한다나 어쩐다나...
<lex_work> 나무심는 조경입니다.^^
<head|office> 조경이라면 나무들 심고 디자인하는겁니당 ㅎ
<desert_stome> 아아, 신기하네요!
<head|office> 나무들 배치하고 어떻게 하면 이쁘고 효율적으로 녹지면적 만드는가 이런것들 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 조경은 위험 부담이 적어요 ㅜㅜ 그래서 부러운거같아요
<lex_work> 근데 금액단위가 작아요.
<head|office> desert_stome 저는 로봇 프로그래머신 데져트님이 더 신기합니다 ㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> 저도 제가 여기 온게 신기해요
<lex_work> 저두요~ desert_stome님이 신기하고 부럽고 그래요~
<head|office> ㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> 원랜 자바 개발자하려고 지원했는데 다 떨어지더라구요..
<desert_stome> ㅋㅋㅋ어쩌다 붙었는데 재밌는거같아요
<head|office> 여기분들 프로그래머 괴수분들이 다수 분포한거같아요 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 자기가 좋아하는 일하는게 얼마나 좋은건지 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오즈님아까 말씀하시느거 들엇죠 완전 프로패셔널 하신 프로그래머 이신거 ㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> 네 뭔가 포스가 느껴졌어요
<head|office> 네 대단하신분들이 많은거같아요 이 채널에 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 제가 알기로 써니님이 이채널 주인장 분이시고 서버관리 프로그래밍 하신다고 들엇어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 손4개 달린 사람도 아니고 다들 손가락 10개 눈두개 입한게 있는 사람입니다.
<head|office> 오즈님은 손가락이 열 두개일지도 모릅니다 (농담)
<autowiz> 그냥 하루하루 열심히 사는...
<autowiz> 제가 가끔 머리로 키보드를 치기는 합니다. ㅋㅋ
<head|office> ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 상상중~
<autowiz> 작년엔 엔터키가 3조각이 났습니다
<head|office> 화나면 그렇게 하실거같아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 강력 접착제로 다시 붙여서 쓰고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 키보드에 화풀이 하는게 차라리 낫죠 모니터엔 박치기 하지마세요 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 비쌉니다 ㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> 전 머리 뜯는데, 안좋겠죠 하..
<autowiz> 자아성찰과 명상을 해야 합니다.
<readytoact> ;
<lex_work> 저도 머리를 뜯는데 숱이 적어져요.ㅠㅠ 대머리로 가는 지름길이에요.ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 전 막 세수를 합니다
<head|office> 맨손으로 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 그나저나 렉스님이 전 경리쪽인줄 알았어요 회계업무나 그런쪽
<head|office> 맨날 칼퇴하셔서 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 경리도 보고 회계쪽도 하고 공무도 보고
<head|office> 여러가지 일을 하시는군요
<desert_stome> 다재다능하시네요
<head|office> 일을 잘하시는거 같아요
<lex_work> 아뇨 회사가 작아서 그래요.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 작은 회사에서 일하는게 자기 능력 키우는데는 좋은거 같아요
<head|office> 확실ㅇ히
<desert_stome> 맞아요
<head|office> 큰회사가면 돈은 많이 받는대신에
<head|office> 자기가 배우는게 별로 없어요
<desert_stome> 둘다 확실히 득실이 있는거같아요
<head|office> 그래서 어느정도 경력 쌓기전까지 조그만 회사에서 많이 배우고 나중에 큰회사로 이직하는게 나은거같아요
<head|office> 전 그렇게 하려고 생각중이에요 ㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> 저는 해외 근무가 꿈이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<head|office> 아 전 해외나가는게 싫던데 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 파견 나가고 그러는거 보면 집떠나기 싫어서  ㅜㅜ 돈은 많이 받지만 ㅜㅜ
<readytoact> 혹시;
<readytoact> 리눅스에서ipv6를 테스트 하려면 어떻게 해야할깡
<readytoact> 요
<autowiz> 리눅스 콘솔에 IP 를 입력하시고 손으로 V 자를 6번 그리시면 됩지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 로컬에서만 테스트하실려는건가요? 아니면 바깥까지 갈려고 하시는건가요?
<autowiz> ipv4 자동 변환기능이라고 할까나 그거 켜져 있으면 외부접속도 로컬세션에서는 ipv4로 보일때도 있습니다. ( 대부분 꺼놓고 사는게 맞는거 같습니다만 )
<autowiz> ipv6 주소표시 방식이 여러가지라서
<autowiz> 생각을 좀 하시고 접근 하셔야 할거 같습니다.   다시 원점으로 와서 로컬 테스트 이신지 완전 바깥까지 가는걸 테스트 하실려는건지요. 외부통신은 저도 경험이 없긴 합니다만 ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> KT 기반망에서는 이미 IPv6 동작합니다.
<autowiz> 다크서클님 오랜만에 뵙사옵니다 ^^
<DarkCircle> 문제는 서버인데요. IPv6 기반 웹사이트가 동작할 가능성은 그다지...(...) 게다가 웹 브라우저에서 IPv6 탐색을 활성화하면 (IPv6를 활성화한) 일부 서버에 접속이 안되는 문제가 있습니다
<DarkCircle>  (_ _  ) 넙죽
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 IPv6이게 사물인터넷하는데 필요한가요?
<DarkCircle> 네 많이 필요합니다.
<readytoact> 아하...
<readytoact> =_= 제가 서버 셋팅할때 구글링해서 비활성화 로 한다고 해놧는데
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.
<readytoact> 지금보니까 모듈도 없고 -_-..
<readytoact> 설정 원복하고 리붓 중예요.
<DarkCircle> 집에 있는 가전제품이 (중고)맛폰 컴터 포함해서 요새 가정집에 보면 기본 16대 정도 되는데요.
<DarkCircle> 이걸 앞으로 (지구 인구/4) 의 수(가족단위?)가 쓴다고 생각하면 IPv4 가지곤 불가능합니다.
<readytoact> 아.. 살리긴했네요.
<readytoact> 설정복원하고 리붓하니 ipv6 주소가 나오는데
<readytoact> 이걸 어떻게 테스트를 =_=
<DarkCircle>  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ipv6-apache-configuration-tutorial/
<DarkCircle> 이걸 참조해보시고 테스트해보세요.
<DarkCircle> (저건 레드햇 기준)
<head|office> 아우 졸려라
<Seony> 퇴근하고오면 꼭 졸려서 잠을 자게 되네요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 그래요
<Seony> 조만간 다시 다이어뜨 시작해야하는데, 요즘 먹는 즐거움에 너무나 빠져있는터라 어려움이 예상되는군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저야 뭐 예전부터 야행성이라 낮에 항상 졸려하고 가능하면 낮잠을 자야합니다.
<autowiz> 2년전에 다이어트할때 목표가 딱 생기고 이렇게는 안되겠다 싶으니까 저도 신기할정도로 적게 먹는데도 자연스럽게 버텨지더라구요
<autowiz> 닭가슴살 통조림이랑 바나나 두개 정도로 한끼 때울때도 많고
<autowiz> 헬스장은 하루 두시간반
<autowiz> 기초체력이 안되니 그렇게 빡시게는 안되고 , 나름 골고루 열심히
<Seony> 두시간반도 너무 길어요
<Seony> 시작하실 때는 한시간 반만 해도 충분하실걸요
<desert_stome> 저 다이어트중이에요! 훈제닭가슴살사서 점심때 먹고 있는데 나쁘지 않은거같아요 돈도 덜들고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 하지만 어제 냉장실에 7 넘게 보관해서 상한거 먹는 바람에 오늘은 닭을 먹고싶지않아 샌드위치를 먹었어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 네 보통 직장인들 한끼에 6000원 이상정도 들어가는거 같은데
<autowiz> 도시락 싸다니는게 적당량만 먹게 되기도 하고
<autowiz> 더 좋은거 같습니다.
<desert_stome> 맞아요, 신입이라 70% 월급에 매우 쪼달리고있습니다
<autowiz> desert 님은 체중 많이 빠지셨어요?
<Seony> 2년 전에 20키로 빼고나서 지금껏 열심히 먹었더니 다시 20키로 쪘네요 ㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 이제 시작한지 2주밖에안됐어요 (부끄러운)
<desert_stome> 4주째 되는날 쟤보려구요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 먹는거 ,쉬는거 , 운동하는거 다 적당히 잘 해야 한다고 .... 몸짱 서니님이 알려주셨었어요 ㅎㅎ
<desert_stome> 다이어트 계획중인분들 다 남성분들이신가요?
<desert_stome> 오 몸짱이시구나
<Seony> 아 20키로까진 아니구나...
<autowiz> 이게 꾸준히 하는게 중요한거 같습니다. 몇달은 해야 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 15키로쯤 되겠네요
<desert_stome> 맞아요 진짜
<desert_stome> 저 20키로 감량해야해요 하.. 언젠간 되..겠죠
<Seony> 저는 한달 봅니다
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<janes25> 시스템 재시작 버그에 관해 뭔가 정보가 있습니까?
<autowiz> 저는 정말 보드타러 갔다가 데크가 안잡혀서 ㅠㅠ 정말 로 많이 절망 했거든요 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 시스템 재시작 버그는 처음 듣네요.  혹시 링크 있으세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 30키로 감량해야 하는데.
<autowiz> (그날 추워서 옷을 많이 입긴 했습니다만 ㅠㅠ)
<razGon_LeO660m> 인제 7-8키로 감량에서 중단중. 대상포진땜시.ㅋ
<desert_stome> 한달만에 가능한건가요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 운동해야하는데.
<janes25> 설치 하고 난후 셋팅 후 테스트 중인데 재시작하면 로그인 화면으로 튕기는
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 몸에 무리안할려구 몇개월에 걸쳐서 햇어요
<Seony> 음... 왠지 느낌이 쌔한게, 그래픽 카드 관련된 문제 같군요
<janes25> 링크에 관해선 어떤 개념인지 잘 모르겠군요
<desert_stome> 저도 그래픽카드 문제 한표 드립니다.
<Seony> 링크는, 해당 버그와 관련된 우분투 유저들의 기록이 있는 웹사이트 주소를 의미한 거였어요
<autowiz> 저는 vmware 에서만 그랬던적 있었던거 같습니다.
<janes25> 그렇군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 하드하게 가시려면 운동을 가볍게 러닝만 살뺀다는 생각말구요. 몸푼다는 생각으로 1닮간만 하세요
<autowiz> 일단 어떤버젼 사용하세요? 업데이트는 끝까지 하신거구요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 웨이트 조금씩 해보시고. 전혀 무리가지 않는 한도내에.
<Seony> razGon_LeO660m, 저처럼 1일1식 하시면 30키로는 2댤 봅니다
<janes25> 15.10을 사용중입니다.
<janes25> 감사합니다.^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 그것도 사람나름이구요. 한국에서 1일 1식 힘들어요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 특히 저녁이.ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럼 저녁을 하심 되죠
<desert_stome> http://blog.daum.net/bagjunggyu/66
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 약먹고 하드트레이닝.
<desert_stome> 해당 링크는 그래픽문제일때 제가 했던 방법입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 약은 반알부터.
<autowiz> 서니님도 단백질 쉐이크 드세요?
<autowiz> 저는 살짝 거부감이 있어서
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러면 다 빼요.ㅎ
<Seony> 네 맛있어요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 쉐이크나름 괜찮아요. 저는. 단백질때문이 아니라.
<Seony> 쪼코우유 같아서 맛있는데요
<razGon_LeO660m> 배고프니.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 초코도 크림도 ㅎㅎ
<janes25> 아 감사합니다. 예전에 카이로도크 사용시 이런 문제에 대한 피드를 본적이 있거든요. 링크 참고해 보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 몸이 아니라 마음에 문제가 있는거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 우유나 아몬드유에 타서 같이 먹으면 초코우유 마냥 맛있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 단백질만 있으면 괜찮은데 대부분 스테로이드제랑 같이 들어가 있다고해서
<razGon_LeO660m> 아몬드육 좋긴하죠.
<Seony> 설마요
<Seony> 절대 아닐 거에요
<razGon_LeO660m> ㄴㄴ 그러진 않아요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 스테로이드 들어가있으면 부작용이 장난아닙니다.
<autowiz> 네 그래서 성격도 변하고
<Seony> 스테로이드제 자체가 그런데에 섞여서 판매할 수 있는 성분이 아닐껄요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 체중감량이 전혀 안일어나요.
<autowiz> 운동을 열심히 하게 되니까요 스테로이드때문에
<Seony> 스테로이드제가, 마트에서 물건 마냥 쉽게 살 수 있는 거에요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 섞으면 FDA에서 가만히 않있죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 제가 잘못 알고 있을지도 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 잘못 알고 계씬 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 설마.... 그약이 그렇게 쉽게 구해지는거 아니에요. 한국이라면 모를까
<Seony> 보통 파우더는 우유에서 뽑아낸 유청 단백질이라고 해요
<razGon_LeO660m> 우리나라는 심한 말로 한약에 스테로이드나 다른 약제 넣는경우 많아요.ㅎ
<autowiz> 저 한국이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그거 알러지는 있죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 그건 대부분 미국산
<Seony> 그리고 사실 삐쩍 마른 몸이 아니라면 굳이 단백질 보충제 안먹어도 될 거 같아요
<desert_stome> 다들 한국이 아니신건가요?
<desert_stome> (놀람)
<Seony> 근육을 키우려면 보충하면 좋긴한데...
<Seony> 다는 아니죠...
<Seony> 여기 서버부터가 외국인데요..
<Seony> 근데, 외국이라고 말할 수 있을만한 사람이 현재로서는 저밖에 없네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 아니요. 보충제는 외국.
<razGon_LeO660m> 미국산
<desert_stome> 아 ㅋㅋㅋ 서니님만 외국에 계신거군요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그리고 대한민국식약청이 그리 물은 아닙니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 뭐 암튼, 단백질 보충제는 스테로이드 걱정 안하고 드셔도 된다고 생각합니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 한국사람 웃긴게.외국산 식품은 첨가물 운운하시면서 한약은 좋다고 믿는.
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 한약은 식약청 통과 안되었죠.
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요..
<razGon_LeO660m> 만든사람이 뭘넣는지도 모르고. 대부분 한의사 분들이 양심적이지만.
<autowiz> 전에 95kg 정도되는사람이
<razGon_LeO660m> 간간히 스테로이드나 카바마제핀이라고 신경통약제 갈아넣는 경우 있어요
<razGon_LeO660m> 스테로이드를 쓰는 이유는.
<autowiz> 사진을 찍어서 올리는데 8개절정도 지나니까 완전 몸짱이 되어 있는거에요...  우와~ 하면서 저도 해보겠다고 했는데
<razGon_LeO660m> 근육을 기르는 목적이 있는 사람들이 먹지.
<razGon_LeO660m> 그거 원래 운동한 사람일겁니다.
<autowiz> 카페 하나 만들어서 , 복근사진을 한번 올려볼까요? ㅎㅎ 서니님이나 사마휘님이 1등 하시겠지만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네 원래 운동한 사람...
<razGon_LeO660m> 전혀 운동안한사람이 무리 없이 가려면 몇개월 몸만들고 서서히 하시는게 좋아요
<autowiz> 저도 운동... ( 힙합 ) 한 사람 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 예전에 노홍철이나 조영구가 방송에서 몇 번 얘기했는데, 배에 왕자 새기는 운동은 따로 있고, 그걸 하려면 생활 자체를 바꿔야한다고 했죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 헉.
<razGon_LeO660m> 힙합이면... 랩만? 입근육 발달!?
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> TV 나오는 연예인들도 많은 분들은 정말 비정상적인 식단으로 몸메를 가꾸고 계실지도 모른다는 생각을 종종 합니다.
<lex_work> 전 울퉁불퉁하면 안멋있던데요. 제 기준입니다만.
<autowiz> ㅋㅋㅋ 입은... 친구들이랑 노래방 가보는 수준이구요 브레이킨 정말 사알짝 했습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 여아이돌은 그렇죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 오웅. 그러면. 금방만드시겟는데요?
<autowiz> 음... 그럼 lex 님 취향에 따라 저는 슬림하면서 울퉁불퉁하지 않는 몸으로 주문 받겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 근력이 들어가는게 많아서 엄청...
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러면 이소룡스타일?
<razGon_LeO660m> 나지완?
<razGon_LeO660m> 김태균?
<razGon_LeO660m> 김현수?
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 여자들은 대부분 장돈건 인가요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 장동건 얘기 막하다가 몰매 맞을뻔 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 보통 여자들은 "우락부락" 싫어하더라구요
<razGon_LeO660m> 여자들은 정우성이죠.
<autowiz> 저도 우락부락은 좀 싫구요 뱃살이랑 피하지방만 좀 빼고 싶습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 장동건보다 정우성.
<razGon_LeO660m> 구자욱
<razGon_LeO660m> 주진욱 같은 스타일.
<lex_work> 그러고보면 전 참 외모를 안봐요.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 울퉁불퉁하건 말건.
<lex_work> 장동건이랑 사귈려면 고소영이 되어야하잖아요.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 올 상반기에 차세대 맥북프로 나올예정
<razGon_LeO660m> 이놈의 살만 어디로 갓으면.ㅋ
<Seony> 상반기라...
<razGon_LeO660m> 맥북프로있어서... 패스..
<Seony> 벌써 맥북 사달라고 신청했는데... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맥북이랑 결혼할렵니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 지금 맥북은 자판의 키감이 별루더군요. 슬림함은 좋은데.
<razGon_LeO660m> 차리리 아이패드프로가.
<Seony> 그래요?  저는 펜타그래프 치고는 아주 좋은거 같더라구요
<janes25> 안녕하세요 문제 수정이 안되네요 ;
<Seony> 이번에 울 대빵한테 맥북 사달라고 해서 제일 좋은걸로 사준댔는데,
<Seony> 사자마자 신형 나오면...
<Seony> 내 돈은 아니지만 좀 그렇겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 이전대 맥북프로. 그러니깐 지금쓰는게 좋더라구요.
<janes25> 15.10 64 데스크탑인데 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 저는 맥쓰는게 거의 정해짐.
<Seony> janes25, 구체적인 테스트를 해보시려면 우분투를 새로 설치하시고, 겉모습을 크게 건드리지 않는 선에서 그냥 기본으로 써보세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 인터넷. 카톡.
<razGon_LeO660m> 인코딩.
<razGon_LeO660m> 그외 할게 없어서.. 코딩을 해야 하는데.ㅋ
<Seony> 제가 볼 때 그런 증상은 그래픽이랑 관련될 확률이 높거든요..
<Seony> 음... 저는 채팅이랑 인터넷, 음악감상요 ㅎㅎ
<janes25> nvidia driver 340 96으로 재설치 했는데 시스템다시시작이 안되는 문제가 있어서
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 채팅. 인터넷. 음악감상.
<janes25> 하드웨어는 250gts를 사용중입니다
<Seony> 음... 리눅스에서 nvidia는 그래도 좀 괜찮을 거에요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 확실히 영상을 볼때는 미려한 뭔가 있어요. 맥이.
<janes25> 보드는 p5q
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅇㅇ
<Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 색감이 좀 다른 거 같기도 하고...
<Seony> 옛날에는 감마값이 달라서 그랬다고는 치지만,
<Seony> 지금은 윈도우랑 감마값도 같은데..
<autowiz> 애플에서 나오는 모니터가
<autowiz> 색 표현범위가 좀 다를까요?
<janes25> 그렇군요
<Seony> 제 사무실 데탑은 보니까 nvidia 340인거 같네요
<Seony> 340.96
<autowiz> 표현범위도 그렇지만 실제로 어떤색을 사용해서 화면을 구성하느냐도 한몫 할거 같기도 한데요
<razGon_LeO660m> 얼마나 많은 실험을 햇을까 생각되기도 하고요.
<janes25> 뭔가 픽스를 필요로 하는 것 같은..; 기분이
<razGon_LeO660m> 더스틴호프만과 누구더라? 여배우.
<razGon_LeO660m> 인턴이라는 영화인데 죄다 맥북사용.
<Seony> 사실 저희 직원들도 저 빼고 전부 맥북 써요
<janes25> 나에게 픽스와 삽을달라..
<Seony> janes25, 튕겨나갈 때 로그 확인해보셨어요?
<janes25> 아니오 터미널 사용을 하고있지않습니다.
<Seony> 로그를 안보시면 삽 없이 땅을 파는 거랑 같아요
<janes25> 그렇군요;;
<Seony> 그리고 15.10 말고 다른 버전도 시도해보세요
<Seony> 14.04부터...
<janes25> 넹 메인에 있길래 냅다 받아서 설치 해버려서요. lts버젼을 설치하려다..
<janes25> 좀더 알아본뒤에 다시 질문하러 오겠습니다.^^
<janes25> 감사해요.
<Seony> 넵
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 우분투는 LTS버전이 답이라고 봐요.
<Seony> 저도입니다
<Seony> 저는 LTS 아니면 아예 쳐다도 안봐요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 서버는 신기술보다는 안정성이 답이더군요.
<autowiz> 저는 조금 중요하다 싶은 장비는 LTS 로 그냥 막깔때는 아무거나 쓰긴 합니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 왜 데비안이 좋은지 이해가긴하더라구요.
<autowiz> 어짜피 새로 설치하는경우가 많아서
<autowiz> 신버젼도 써보고싶기도 하고
<Seony> 데탑도 LTS만 설치하는 편인데, 버전 높아봐야 딱히 체감오는게 없더라구요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇죠.
<autowiz> 12버젼 이후로는 신버젼들 버그가 꽤 심한것들도 있어서
<razGon_LeO660m> 지금의 상황은 공유기가 파일서버 담당하고.
<razGon_LeO660m> 넷드라이브는 구글드라이브 사용.
<razGon_LeO660m> 지금의 서버의 용도가 모호해져서 고민이긴합니다만.
<razGon_LeO660m> 홈페이지는 그놈의 개인정보보호법 그것떔시.
<Seony> 흐 그렇군요...
<Seony> 근데 공유기로 파일서버 굴리시면 속도가 많이 느리지 않나요?
<autowiz> 영화시청가능한 정도만 나오면 되지 않을까요?
<autowiz> 스트리밍이 끊어질정도만 아니면 그냥그냥 쓸만한거 같습니다
<Seony> 저는 데탑 백업도 해야하고 이것저것 파일 전송을 많이 해서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 백업시간에 영햐을 주는군요 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_LeO660m> iptimeA5004듀얼코어 짜리 쓰니 괜찮더군요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그러긴하죠.
<autowiz> 서니님 백업 대상은 몇기가정도 되세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 원래는 Asus공유기 살라고 햇는데.ㅎ
<Seony> 백업용 하드 사이즈요?
<autowiz> 인크리맨탈은 일주일 정도이실거 같은데 총 보관은 몇일까지 하시는거에요?
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> 걍 타임머신 기본 설정대로 써요
<Seony> 한달 보관이네요
<Seony> 매 시간 백업에 1달 보관
<autowiz> 아 타임머신 ...  맥이란걸 잊었네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 그거 보관하려면 맥서버야 되죠?
<Seony> 아뇨 걍 외장하드면 되요
<Seony> 외장하드를 직접 붙이거나, 그게 아니라 서버를 통하고 싶으시다면 Netatalk라는 애플 파일시스템 프로토콜(AFP) 설치하시면 됩니다
<Seony> 그렇게 하시면, 맥에서도 리눅스를 타임머신 서버로 인식해요
<razGon_LeO660m> 아.. 지난번 usb넣었는데 저장이 안되더라구요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 아...
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 맥을 거의 쓰는게 없는..ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> HP stream11 을 구입해서 쓰고 있습니다.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러면 굳이 백업 안하셔도 되죠
<razGon_LeO660m> 괜찮더군요.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 단. 클린설치 윈10으로.ㅋ
<Seony> autowiz, 근데 사실 사무실 서버들도 왠만하면 1달은 안넘겨요
<autowiz> 집에 맥 하드는 몇기가중에 몇기가 정도 사용하세요?
<Seony> 백업용 하드요? 아니면 제 데탑요?
<autowiz> 데탑이요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 512짜리 ssd인데, 370기가 남았다고 나오네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 저는 동영상은 공유기 파일서버에서 호출해서 써서요.
<Seony> 여기에 가상머신 이미지는 외장하드를 따로 붙여서 거기다 다 저장을 해놨어요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그게 토렌트와 같이 연동되게 해놓았어요
<razGon_LeO660m> 아. 그런방법이.ㅋ
<Seony> 뭐랄까, 백업되지 않아도 되는 데이터들은 전부 외장하드에...
<autowiz> 요즘 공유기들은 참 기능이 너무 많아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사실 저 지금 문제가 하나 생겼습니다.
<Seony> 그러게요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 쓰던 하드가 아직 엑세스가 되긴 하는데 배드가 있어서 다른 하드로 OS 재설치하고 파일들 복사시키고 있는데
<razGon_LeO660m> 공유기가 듀얼코어짜리 구입하니 속도가 나름 괜찮아요
<autowiz> 전에 쓰던 중요한 VM 이 있는데 어느건지 아직 못찾았습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 너무 여기저기 퍼뜨려놨는지 ..ㅠㅠ 반성하면서 파일들 몇일째 정리하고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 그 vm을 돌려보기 전까진 찾을 수가 없겠군요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 저도 여기저기 벌려 놓은 데이터 많은데 ...ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 저는 왠만큼 정리는 해놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 정리햇는데 결국은 사양이 가장 좋은 놈으로 모여 지네요
<autowiz> 대충 한 20 개 되는거 같은데 8개까진 찾아서 켰는데 도 찾아봐야 할 거같습니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 제 진료실 컴이 사양이 가장 좋은 놈인데 그녀석이 하는 일이 다 집중됨.
<autowiz> 집중화가 편리할때도 있지만 장애시 큰 문제가 생길 수 있으니 늘 조심하셔야 합니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 물론 이녀석은 매일 백업합니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 용량자체는 그리 늘어나지 않아요
<autowiz> 갑자기 이런생각을 해봅니다. 클라우드 라던가 실시간 인터넷 활용한 프로그램이 많아지면서 I/O 딜레이 걸리는부분이 HDD 에서 인터넷을 바뀔 수 도 있겠다는 ...
<Seony> 그럴 수도 있겠네요
<autowiz> windows 10 부터 cmd 창에서 ctrl+ins , shift + ins 가 먹히네요 ㅎㅎ 신기하여라
<head|office> 어떤 명령어인데요?
<Seony> 저는 뭐 윈도우 쓸 일이 당최 없으니...
<autowiz> 리눅스에서 쓰는 복사 / 붙여넣기 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<chunda> 안녕하세요~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<chunda> gitlab8을 apache2, 서브디렉토리 환경으로, mysql 환경에서 설치하고 사용해 보신분 계신가요?
<chunda> 제가 한 3번 시도 했는데 웹까지는 잘되는데 이클립스에서 못가져오더라구요
<chunda> ssh환경이던 http 환경이던 안되서 clone 실패로 롤빽했는데 잘 설치하는 방법 없을까요?
<head|office> 차트데이터 사라지면 큰일나죠?
<chunda> 차트데이터요?
<head|office> 아 라즈곤님이 데이터 말씀하시길래 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아까 대화하신거 뒤돌려서 물어보는거에요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 음냐
<commania> 기계식 키보드를 살려는데
<commania> 선택장애작렬하네요
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<oming> hhkp 흐흐흐...
<oming> 그러고보니 이키보드가... 8년을 쓰고있었네
<commania> hhkp라니
<commania> kp라니 혹시 간첩이십ㄴ...읍읍
<commania> 해피해킹을 8년 동안 쓰고 계신 건가요?
<oming> 네.. 산지가 어느덧 8년째가 됬네요
<commania> 우와...
<commania> 그만큼 키보드 끝판왕이란 거네요
<oming> 세삼 놀랐네요 저두.. 오래됬구나..
<commania> 마침 메인 PC가 맥이라 hhkb는 제일 처음부터 고려했지만...
<commania> 문제는 가격이죠
<oming> 음.. 맥쓰시면... 키보드도 역시...
<commania> 십년 가까이 쓰는 내구성과 선호도라면
<commania> 바로 hhkb로 가는것도 좋긴 하겠네요
<commania> 총알을 더 충전해야...!
<oming> 음... 제가 제품을 좀 아껴서서 그런지 다른 장고장은 없는거 같더라고요..
<oming> 하지만 역시나 문제가.. 방향키의 부제..
<oming> 무각 사용하시면... 음.. ㅋㅋㅋ 키를 외우는수밖에..
<commania> oming님만 그런 게 아니라 중고딩나라 해피해킹 매물도 구 mic 전파인증 붙은 게 많아서 놀랐습니다
<commania> 무접점키가 수명도 길다 하고요...
<oming> 허... 지금 혹시 중고가격이 어느정도인가요 ㅜㅜ?
<commania> 20만원대 중반이요
<commania> 새것에서 10만원 정도 깎이네요
<commania> 매물 대부분은 oming님처럼 마르고 닳도록 쓴 것인데도...
<oming> 허.. 별일이네.. ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇게 인기있나...?
<commania> 네...ㅋㅋ 어딜가나 키보드의 종착역은 해피해킹 이라 말하죠
<commania> 전 아직은 막손(?)인지 기계식 키보드 초 입문자용인 잘만 K500을 쓰고 있지만
<oming> 오~ 잘은 모르겠지만 엄청 비쌀거 같습니다. 잘만도..
<commania> (작년에 모뉴엘 사태때 쏟아져나온 창고정리 제품)
<commania> 정가가 55000원인가 해요
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ... 저도 옛날에 그냥 키보드하나 좋은거 사고싶다고해서 지른거라..
<commania> 실제 구입은 3만원 ㅈ어도에...
<commania> 카일이라는 중국산 축 들어가고요
<commania> ㅎㅎㅎ
<oming> ㅎㅎㅎ.. 근데 계속사용하다보니.. 키보드는 그닭.. 별쓸모가 없는거 같아요... ㅜㅜ
<oming> 그냥 타자나 처지면 좋은...?
<oming> 똑같은거 같은데..
<commania> 저도 고민인게 키보드에 이렇게 많은 돈을 투자하는 게 의미가 있을까.
<commania> 확실히 멤브레인보단 나아요
<oming> 음.. 의미 없는거 같아요. 그냥 만족감...
<oming> 어짜피 사용한다해서 공부더잘되는것도 아니고... 코딩잘되는것도 아니고..
<oming> 제 생각엔.. 그냥 코딩할분위기 나는게 최곤거 같아요. << 어리지만!!??
<commania> ㅎㅎ 저도 아직 군대도 안갖다온 학부생 이라 이런거 사면 쓸데없이 가오만 잡는거 아닌가...? 하는 생각은 어쩔수 없네요
<commania> 이런 데에 돈 다 쓰고 맨날 항상 입던 똑딱이 단추 달린 체크남방 걸치고 나가고
<commania> 미디어에서 보여지는 공대생의 스테레오타입이 만들어지는 메커니즘을 몸소 이해하는 중입니다.
<oming> 움.. 학부생이시면 등교하실때 한손에 키보드 들고 등교하시면 인기 작살? 나십니당 하하하 :)
<commania> 실제로 제 친구가 1학년 때부터 PC방에 기계식 키보드를 들고 다녔죠(...)
<commania> 아마도 실제로는 고딩 때부터.
<oming> ㅋㅋㅋ 게임하려고...
<commania> 에이 그냥 마지막으로 hhkb 싼 중고매물 찾아보고 없으면 레오폴드 꺼나 사야겠어요
<oming> 음.. 네 ^^
<commania> 기계식은 적축이 맘에 드는데, 인기가 없는지 재입고가 안 되네요ㅜㅜ
<oming> 일단 사시면 나중에 인증샷 하나 부탁드릴게요 ~~ 하하
<commania> ㅎㅎ 늦은 밤 잘 보내시고 안녕히 주무세요.
<oming> 넵 commania 님도 열심히 공부하세요 :)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 일찍 오셨네요
<autowiz> 네 ^^
<autowiz> 주말은 잘 보내셨는지요
<Work^Seony> 아주 잘 보냈습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아주 잘 보내셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 이번 주말부터 설(구정) 연휴라
<autowiz> 퇴근길에 보니 손에 명절 선물을 들고 가시는분들이 종종 보이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 이번 주말부터에요?'
<Work^Seony> 한국 달력이 없으니 아예 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러고보니, 쇼핑몰에서 Chinese new year's day 행사한다고 현수막 걸린걸 보긴 했네요...
<autowiz> 모르고 계실 수 도 있을거 같아서 , 떡국이라도 끓여 드시라고 일부러 말씀드렸습니다 ^^
<Work^Seony> 떡국은 신정 때 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 또 드시면 되지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그나저나 구정이 휴일에 겹쳐서 아쉬우시겠군요...
<autowiz> 대체휴일 조건이 만족되면
<autowiz> 앞이던 뒤건 대체휴일이 하루 플러스 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 그러면 하루 더 쉴 수 있는 건가요?
<autowiz> 8일이 월요일이고 설날 인데
<autowiz> 보통 앞뒤 하루가 연휴로 더해지는걸로 알고 있거든요
<autowiz> 그러면 7일이 연휴인데 일요일이랑 겹치니까
<autowiz> 10일을 대체휴일로 하는겁니다.
<autowiz> 올해는 전체적으로 6일(토요일) 부터 10일(수요일) 까지가 연휴가 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그게 법으로 정해진거죠?
<autowiz> 목금휴가 내면 꿀이지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 작년부터인가 시행되고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좋네요...
<Work^Seony> 미국은 그렇게 길게 쉴 수 있는 휴일이 따로 없어서 가끔 아쉬워요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래도 휴가를 쓰면 가능은 하시잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 한국사람들은 대부분 신혼여행빼고는 10일 이상 쉬기가 힘들다는점이 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 토일 포함 7일 정도 쉬는 건 종종 할 수 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 매달 하루씩 있는 공휴일을 껴서 월화수목금 휴가내면 10일 나오네요
<autowiz> 젊은 층에서는 외국처럼 휴가를 마음대로 쓸 수 있는 시스템을 선호하고 또 그렇게 만들어갈려고 노력은 한지만 현실은 아직 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 울나라에서는 아직 힘들죠...
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-03
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> lex 님 안녕하세요~
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<lex_work> 조금 전에 회사 앞 도로에서 교통사고가 있었어요. 다들 안전운전하세요.^^
<autowiz> 어머머 lex 님은 괜찮으세요?
<autowiz> 손톱만큼이라도 다치시면 안됩니다 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 저는 큰소리에 달려나가서 구경... 했습니다. ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ 오랫만에 놀러왔습니다~
<jun_> ....
<jun_> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 파견나와서 혼자서 멀뚱멀뚱 거리고 있습니다;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심심하신가보네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 여기 접속하기 전까지는 계속 바뻤는데요.... 갑자기 시간이 붕하고 떠버렸네요..
<jun_> 10일 가까운 시간동안 계속 주구장창 뭔가를 하다가.. 뜬금없이 시간이 2~3시간정도 떴는데.... 멍해졌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럴 땐 걍 편하게 쉬는 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 이번 설에 대만가는데요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 해외 노트북이 싸나요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 아니면 아이패드.ㅋ
<Seony> 무조건 다 싸진 않을 거에요.  미리 가격대를 어느정도 알아보고 가시는게 나을 거에요
<razGon_LeO660m> 옙
<razGon_LeO660m> 사이트를 봐야하는데 대만은 뭔지 모르니.ㅋ
<JasonJang> 그러고 보니, 우리 여기 이 체널에 상주하던 케노니컬 직원= 대만 사람이 최근 안보이네요?!!
<razGon_LeO660m> 아..
<razGon_LeO660m> 오래 되지 않았나요?
<Seony> 직원이었어요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 제가 알기로는 그랫는데요.
<Seony> 걍 로코팀 아시아 쪽 멤버 정도로 알고있었는데요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 그런가요?ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 그러게요, 제가 잊고 있었는데...오늘 '대만'얘기 나와서 생각났어요.
<JasonJang> 예, 케노니컬 정직원. 대만 사람, 대만 거주.
<Seony> 아마 kevin huang인가 그럴 거에요.  제 linkedin에 친추 되어있거든요..
<Seony> 황씨네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 맞아요, Seony
<ircCloud^Seony> 스타벅스 모바일 주문 겁나 편하네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주문을 해놓고 테이크 아웃만 해가는 식 인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 폰으로 주문하고 결제까지 다 해놓고 걍 픽업만 하면 되네요
<jun_> 한국에도 스타벅스 주문하고 픽업할수 있나요..??
<autowiz> 준이 오랜만... 글쎄 요즘 편리한 서비스들 좀 생기긴 했는데
<autowiz> 잘 모르겠네
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국도 스타벅스 앱으로 결제하면 12잔마다 한 잔씩 공짜로 주나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 방금 스타벅스에서 벤티 사이즈 프라푸치노 먹고 또 햄버거 먹으러 왔네요...  아 요즘 식욕 절제가... ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 스타벅스 무지 비싼디
<HolyKnight> 혹시 싸게 사는 비법 알고계시는지유?
<HolyKnight> 물론 한국에서유.
<jun_> 스벅을...싸게라...
<jun_> autowiz: 형 오랫만입니다~ 물론 챗방에서는이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 아아
<readytoact> 여기는 판교
<desert_stome> 닭가슴살 3주 먹었는데 토할거같네요 ㅠㅠ 이제 치킨도 안땡길듯해요
<HolyKnight> 어떻개 드시길래.....
<HolyKnight> 달가슴살 반찬 자주 먹는디유
<HolyKnight> 튀김반찬임
<autowiz> 많이들 닭가슴살이 잘 물린다고 하시는데 저는
<autowiz> 훈제 닭가슴살 통조림 국물까지 마셔서 그런지 나름 먹을만 했습니다.
<autowiz> 그리고 살뺄려고 먹는건 맞지만.. 정말 먹을게 없어서 배고파서 먹는다는 생각으로 먹으면 좀 더 나았던거 같기도 하구요
<jun_> .......
<jun_> 전 다이어트를.... 먹는걸로 시도해본적이 없어서요;;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 시도해야할 시즌이 오긴왔는데...
<autowiz> 먹는게 1/3 에서 반정도 차지하고 나머진 운동과 휴식
<autowiz> 어떻게 보면 먹는거만 조절해도 반은 하는거고 또 어떻게보면 먹는걸 조절안해도 반만 하는게 되고
<desert_stome> 저는 훈제 닭가슴살이랑, 야채랑 해서 드레싱 살짝 쳐서 먹어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 첨엔 맛있다고 생각했는데 날이갈수록 ㅠㅠ
<desert_stome> 운동할시간이 없다보니 먹는걸로 조절해서 빼는 수밖엔 없는거같애요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 스피닝 끊어놓고 한 6번? 갔어요 2달동안...흑...
<autowiz> 그럴때는 한두 끼 굶으시면 배가고파서
<jun_> 점심을 안먹었더니..무지 배고프네요...
<jun_> 당 떨어질것을 대비해서 핫초코를 먹긴 했는데.. 허기진건 어쩔수 없는 노릇인가 봅니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 점심 먹어도 배고픈데 안먹으면 오죽하겠어? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아침에 콜라먹다가... 먹으면서 트림이 올라왔는데... 콜라가 어디론가 잘못 흘러들어갔나봐요...
<jun_> 순간 너무 아파서 쓰러졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 트윗펌: 오늘 확인한 인상깊은 스팸메일: "저희는 국내최초로 자기소개서 자동완성 프로그램을 개발하였습니다. "20문항에 답을 하면 자기소개서 프레임을 완성해준다니...
<jun_> .....
<jun_> 자기소개서가 대량 생산이 되겠네요..ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 음.... 저도 이용해볼까요..??? 돈 내라고 하려나..?
<JasonJang> jun_:윗 1510분 글 "혈당 떨어질 것 대비~" 사실이오?
<autowiz> 밥대신 핫초코를 먹었다는거지요 그냥 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> JasonJang: ㅎㅎㅎ 밥은 먹기엔 속쓰리고.. 핫초코로 당 떨어질꺼 대비만 한거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 콜라가 그렇게 아플수도 있는거군요.   ㅡ.ㅡ
<jun_> 정말 아팠어요...ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 아침에 씻고 옷입고 콜라한잔 하는 그 순간... 얼마나 아팠으면 쓰러졌을까요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 자기소개서 자동생산되면, 기업에서는 자동생성된 자기소개서 필터링 시스템이 구축될듯요 ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 자동생성된 자소서 제출한 지원자는 자동탈락
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럼뭐 사람들 가려내기가 더 편해지겠죠...
<lex_work> 절대 안써야겠네요.^^
<autowiz> http://www.funshop.co.kr/goods/detail/36506?t=mv2
<autowiz> 이런것도 있네요. 입는의자 라는데 상당히 불편해 보이긴 합니다만. 허리 아픈거 보다는 덜 불편하겠지요 ㅜㅜ
<desert_stome> 오 특이하네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<desert_stome> 여러분 회사에서 소프트웨어 검사?경험잇으신분있나요?
<desert_stome> 우분투는 검사 못한다고 하던데 정말 그런가해서요
<desert_stome> 버추얼박스로 윈도우 갈아서 작업하는데 정말 너무너무 불편해서 vmware깔고싶어요 ㅠ
<autowiz> 네이티브로 설치하시는건 어떤가요?
<autowiz> 아 윈도우즈가 가상이군요 잘못봤습니다.
<desert_stome> 네네!
<autowiz> 리눅스용 검사 프로그램도 조금씩 등장하지 않을까 염려가 되긴 합니다.
<autowiz> 이전에 글 쓰신분들보면 대부분 모르거나 배포판 종류정도 아시는분이 있거나 그렇다고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 검사는 뭐 당연히 못했다고 듣긴했습니다마나.
<desert_stome> 흠 그렇군요
<autowiz> 어떤점이 불편하신가요?
<autowiz> 파일 전송이나 그런거요?
<desert_stome> usb 인식부분이나, 파일전송 네 ㅠㅠ
<desert_stome> 에디션 팩도 깔아보고 했는데
<desert_stome> 맥시마이져도 잘 안되고 하다보니 그냥 사용을 포기하게되요
<autowiz> vmware player 가 오픈으로 풀리지 않았나요?
<autowiz> 저는 거의 항상 주위에 컴이 여러대라서 노트북이건 뭐건 한대는 윈도우즈로 키고 있긴 합니다만
<autowiz> 오픈이라기보다 공짜라는 표현이 맞겠네요
<autowiz> vmware player 가 오픈으로 풀리지 않았나요?
<autowiz> 죄송합니다. 잘못올라갔습니다.
<autowiz> NOTES
<autowiz> VMware Workstation Player (FREE & PAID).
<autowiz> Enter a license key into the VMware Workstation Player user interface to license for commercial use and to enable the VMware Workstation Player (PAID) features.
<autowiz> 커머셜이면 개인용도로 쓰더라도 사무실에서 쓰는건 걸리는거겠지요? ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<autowiz> 수고하셨습니다~~
<jun_> 전 퇴근 및 본사 출근하러가보겠습니다
<jun_> ㅜㅜ
<jun_> 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 고생이 많구만
<autowiz> 너는 보지 못하겠지만 ㅜㅜ
<desert_stome> 쉐어웨어라서 ㅠ 그것도회사에서깔면 불법이긴해요
<autowiz> 베어본 젤 작은걸로 하나 놓으시고 전원 , 네트웍만 연결한 다음 원겨접속하시는건 어떨까요?
<autowiz> 돈이 들어가긴해도 ㅠㅠ
<desert_stome> ㅠㅠ 일단 윈도우즈 정품 씨디 자체가 저희 회사에없는거같아요
<desert_stome> 다들 리눅스 쓰시고
<desert_stome> 자리비울땐 무조건 락킹 하고, 조심히 잘 써봐야겟어요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 으음... 집에 윈도우즈를 설치해 놓으시고 원격으로 접속하심이 ㅠㅠ
<desert_stome> ㅠㅠ 팀뷰어역시 쉐어웨어.................
<autowiz> 앞으로는 어떻게 될지 몰라도 이전에는 대부분 알려주고 오더라구요
<desert_stome> 아 정말요?
<desert_stome> 오호 그렇다면 다행이겠어요!
<autowiz> 노트북에만 사용하시다가 노트북을 치워버리는 방법은 어떨까요?
<desert_stome> ㅠㅠ 온니 데탑뿐이에요
<desert_stome> 그래도 아직까지 리눅스 검열 프로그램이 없는거같으니,
<desert_stome> 약간의 아주 약간의 안심을 하...ㄹ수있을것같습니다.
<desert_stome> 하하하하
<autowiz> 특정명령으로 해당 파일들 퍼지 시킬 수 있게 ( FBI 추적받는 해컬들이 자료 지우듯이 ㅋㅋ )
<desert_stome> 오! ㅋㅋㅋ 그 방법 괜찮은거같아요
<desert_stome> 한번 찾아봐야겠어요.
<desert_stome> 아니면 sudo apt-get remove 를.. 빠르게
<desert_stome> 여튼 같이 고민해주셔서 고마워요 오토위즈님!
<desert_stome> 이제 저도 퇴근길에 오르겟습니다 내일 아마도 또 뵈요!
<autowiz> apt-get remove 는 설정파일등은 남아서 purge 로 싹 날려버려야 합니다. 프로그램이 2차로 생성한  게스트 머신 파일등도 아마 손으로 지워야 할껍니다.
<autowiz> 안녕히 들어가세요~~
<desert_stome> 넵 감사합니다~!!
<autowiz> 저 죄송합니다만
<autowiz> 누구 안계시나요?
<pchero_work> 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 히어로님 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 갑자기 미친듯이 외로울땐 어떻게 해야 하나요??
<pchero_work> ....
<pchero_work> 미치도록 슬픈 영화/애니를 한편 보세요.
<pchero_work> 좀 울고나면 기분이 괜찮아져요.
<pchero_work> autowiz:
<autowiz> 절 울리고 싶으신거군요 흑흑
<pchero_work> 그냥 좀 그럴때 있잖아요.
<pchero_work> 그냥 모든게 힘들어지고, 외롭고, 지칠때...
<pchero_work> 그럴땐 좀 울면 괜찮아집니다.
<pchero_work> 그런 감정에 취해보는것도 나쁘지않아요.
<autowiz> 예전에 슬레이어즈(마법소녀 리나) 보면서 울컥해서 울었던 기억이 있네요 ㅜㅜ
<pchero_work> 아무튼, 좀 울면 괜찮아 집니다.
<autowiz> 감사합니다 ^^
<pchero_work> 슬픈 영화보다는 감동 영화가 더 좋았던 것 같네요.
<pchero_work> :)
<autowiz> 오~~ 임수다
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<HolyKnight> 아따 이상하네유.
<HolyKnight> 알라딘 사이트에 글자 치려고 하면 첫 글자(초성)이 사라지네유 ㄷㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 혹시나 싶어서 네이버 검색칸에 쳐보면 이상없이 모두 잘 입력됨 ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 신들린걸까요? ... 귀신
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> autowiz: ㅋㅋㅋ 수운이 전화기 꺼져있더라구용 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 잘지도 음음...
<imsu> HolyKnight: 뒤에 귀신 있을거에요 .. (돌아보진 마세요) ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<autowiz> 다시금 하루가 밝았습니다.
<autowiz> 오늘 하루도 화이팅~ ( 내일까지 출금하면 , 연휴시작 입니다 ㅎㅎ )
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 맞다 행님~~ 저 소개팅 시켜주실거에용? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 스르르 수면 시간~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 행님 어여 퇴근하십숑~
<imsu> 저는 잠자리에 들겠슴당 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하십니까 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 오늘 허핑턴포스트에서 본 건데, 울나라에 남은 수명은 앞으로 7-8년이라네요
<autowiz> 그럴 가능성도 많다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 7-8년 이내에 큰 변화가 없으면, 그 이후에는 어떠한 정책도 먹히지 않는 패닉 상태에 빠지게 된다네요...
<autowiz> 서니님 옆동내나 피체로님 옆동내로 이사가야 할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 우리나라는 옛부터 사대주의 같은게 많았었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 원래 유교 기반 문화권들은 다 그래요
<autowiz> 중국이니 미국이니 떠받드면서 따라하거나 따라가기를 좋아했었지요...
<Work^Seony> 중국도 그렇고 일본도 그렇고...
<Work^Seony> 제가 미국 오기 전까지만 해도 우리나라의 유교문화라는게 나름 자랑스러웠다고 생각했는데,
<autowiz> 근데 웃기는게    미국 좋아라 하면서 좋은걸 좀 받아들이고 그래야 하는데
<Work^Seony> 미국온 뒤로는, 그 유교문화가 울나라의 발전을 가로막는다고 생각하게 되네요
<autowiz> 기득권 좋은것만 따라하면서 서민들 좋은건 자꾸만 외면하는 거 같은 기분이 듭니다.
<autowiz> 홀리님~~ ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 부비부비
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 가장 일리있었던 얘기가,
<Work^Seony> 생산계층이 급격하게 줄어들면서, 노인을 부양해야하는 액수가 점점 높아지는데
<Work^Seony> 젊은 세대의 생각에, 왜 내가 힘들게 일해서 번 돈을 노인들을 위해서 내야하지?  그럴거면 그냥 이민이나 가야겠다
<Work^Seony> 하는 생각이 점점 가속화되면서 이게 심각해진다는 거거든요...
<Work^Seony> 아직까지는 울나라가, 인구가 급격하게 줄어서 심각하다고 뉴스에서 많이 그래도 사실 체감은 잘 안오잖아요
<autowiz> 예전만큼 끈끈한 유대관계가 없으니까요
<Work^Seony> 이게 한 5년 후면 이제 체감이 갈거라네요
<razGon_LeO660m> 이미 유대관계는 IMF에 무너졋죠.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그 유대관계라는게, 그러니까 자기 부모를 부양하는걸 의미하는게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 노인복지를 위해 내는 세금을 의미하는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 더 많아진 노인을 위해 내야하는 세금이 늘어날텐데,
<autowiz> 같은 국민으로서의 그런 느낌
<Work^Seony> 그거에 대한 반발감이 분명 생길테고,
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 생산인구는 급격히 줄고, 노인인구는 급격히 늘어날테니깐요
<autowiz> 2020 년엔 원더키디가 대마왕과 싸우는 세상이 올줄 알았는데
<Work^Seony> 그래서 7-8년 안에 못잡으면, 그 이후로는 급격히 패닉 상태에 빠질 것으로 예상된다네요
<Work^Seony> 어떠한 정책도 소용없게 된다고 예상된답니다... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 2020년엔 다음 대통령이랑 싸우고 있을 형국이네요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 울나라 정치권이 7-8년 안에 바뀔까 싶네요
<autowiz> 심각해질거라고는 생각합니다. 뭐 우리나라 보다 못사는 나라도 많으니까
<Work^Seony> 스위스은행 예금고에 한국인이 3위라는데 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 어떻게든 살아는 있을 수 도 있겠습니다만. 정상적인 삶은 힘들어 질 수 도 있을거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 어떻게든 한국에 살아있게되면, 그 고통을 당할 세대는 바로 우리...
<razGon_LeO660m> 2.5퍼센트의 성장율이 나오면 괜찮다고 하더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 그래서 재벌에 더 몰아주는 방식을.
<razGon_LeO660m> 우리나라 부동산 폭락이
<autowiz> 언발에 오줌누기 식일 수 도 있고
<autowiz> 그냥 막연한 느낌인지 몰라도 프랑스나 미국은 좀 그래도 사람들이 논리적이고 그럴거 같은데 우리나라 사람들은 참 급하게급하게
<Work^Seony> 재정이 넘치고 넘친다는 뉴욕을 예를 들어드리자면,
<autowiz> 되는데로 빨리 만 외치면서 , 정작 중요한걸 길게 생각하고 바꿔나갈 생각은 안하는거 같다고 생각합니다.
<Work^Seony> 거기는 임신을 한 순간부터 이후에 들어가는 모든 비용이 무료라고 해요
<Work^Seony> 산모한테 매월 치즈, 우유 등등 필수 생필품이 무료로 지급되고,
<Work^Seony> 월 수입이 얼마 이하라는 것만 증명하면, 병원비까지 대주거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 사람 많고 돈 많은 주에서 그 정도로 하는거 보면, 인구 유지는 중요한거죠...
<razGon_LeO660m> 대단하네요. 뉴욕..ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 미국이 복지는 별루라고 평가받는데.
<autowiz> 태어나는 인구에 대한 정책일 수 도 있지만 , 성인을 위한 정책일 수 도 있을거 같습니다. 임신을 하면서 맞벌이를 못한다거나 해서 삶의 형태가 바뀔텐데 그러나 뉴욕을 떠나서 더 조용한곳으로 갈려고 하는 사람들도 많겠지요
<autowiz> 서니님은 주의원 출마 안하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 복지는 그냥 그런데요, "애"한테 주는 복지는 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 영어를 잘해야 뭘 해먹던가 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 서니님은 아직 투표권은 없으시죠? 미국에서 하와이는 누군가요?
<Work^Seony> 투표권은 시민권자만 있죠
<Work^Seony> 영주권자도 투표는 못해요
<Work^Seony> 미국에서 하와이는 누군가요? => 무슨 뜻이에요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 주의원?
<autowiz> 하와이 하면 장동건. 하와이 하면 서니님
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 장동건 == 서니
<autowiz> 오오~~
<Work^Seony> 주의원 출마할 정도면, 아마 제가 일하는 곳에서부터 높은 자리 꿰찼을 거에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아직도 엔트리 레벨인데...
<autowiz>  게임만 좋아하시니까 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그렇기도 하거니와, 올라갈 자리가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 제가 올라갈 수 있는 자리는 지금 현재 심사 중인 진급...
<Work^Seony> 그거 진급하고나면, 바로 그 위는 단과대학 IT 책임자 자리거든요
<Work^Seony> 지금 제 사수 자리인데, 그 사람은 전산학 박사 학위를 갖고있죠 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 서니님 박사따는건 귀찮아서 안하실거 같고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그건 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 저도 처음에 여기 취업해서, "나도 뭔가 해야하나" 하는 생각을 했었거든요
<Work^Seony> 근데 나중에 알고보니까, 박사 과정은 그 자체가 직업이라서 제 일을 하면서 박사 과정 밟는건 보통 허락을 안한다네요..
<Work^Seony> 정말 특수한 경우에서는 지도교수가 허락해주긴 하는데,
<Work^Seony> 일단 박사과정 자체가 하나의 직업이라, 다른 일을 하면서 하기는 불가능하다고 해요...
<autowiz> 그런게 있군요 또..
<autowiz> 제친구가 가끔 말하던게 있는데
<autowiz> 서울에 어떤 학원에 다니고 싶은데
<autowiz> 거기 다닐려면 다른 알바나 직업을 가지지 못할정도로 바쁘데요
<Work^Seony> 예전에 제가 알던 한국인 여학생의 경우는, 자기 상사가 지도교수여서 받아준 경우는 있었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래서 누가 서울에서 숙식 제공 해주지 않는 한 힘들거 같다고 푸념을 늘어놓는걸 봤었거든요
<Work^Seony> 흐... 뭔 스파르타 그런거 아닌가 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 스파르타면 숙식을 제공해주겠지요 차라리 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 석사는 가볼까 했었는데, 제 사수도 그렇고 전산학과에 계신 한국인 교수님도 그렇고 왠만하면 가지 마라고 그러시네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제 사수의 경우는, 박사 과정이 자기 인생에 있어서 다시는 돌아가고싶지 않은 시절이라고... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 많이 힘들거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 본토로 옮긴 제 예전 사수의 경우는, 그 사람도 박사 과정을 마친 사람이었는데, 그 사람이 해준 조언이 사실 결정적이었죠...
<Work^Seony> 박사학위를 수여받는 순간, 앞으로 니가 겪을 모든 구직 활동의 레벨이 달라진다고...
<Work^Seony> 오히려 취업하기가 더 힘들 수도 있다 라고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 한국도 그렇습니다.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼, 제 주위 박사님들은 다들 박사학위 취득에 대해서는 전부 부정적이었어요
<autowiz> 그렇다보니 석사나 박사출신이 학력을 다운그래이드해서 허위로 작성하는경우도 생기긴 한다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 심지어 제 예전 사수는 독일사람이라 그런지는 몰라도, 석사 학위는 엄청 깠죠
<Work^Seony> 대학에서 돈 벌기 위해 만든 코스에 불과하다 라고 할 정도로..
<Work^Seony> 근데 이런저런 이유를 떠나서 제 경우는, 그냥 석사 과정 대부분의 수업들이 너무 프로그래밍 쪽으로만 집중되어있어서 좀 그래요..
<autowiz> 알고리즘 이런게 적은건가요?
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그러니까, 알고리즘 같은 이론의 프로그래밍들?
<autowiz> 아니면 소프트웨어 말고 다른쪽이 있었으면 싶으신건지
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 관련 과목이 달랑 하나에요
<autowiz> 전산관련 학과도 분류가 많으니까요
<Work^Seony> 나머지는 뭐 죄다 알고리즘, 자료구조, 인공지능, 컴파일러, 시스템 모델링, 기계학습, 컴퓨터 이론 등등...
<Work^Seony> 컴쟁이라면 당연히 공부해야하는 과목이긴 한데,
<Work^Seony> 저는 되도록이면 제가 지금 현재 하고있는 일에 관련된 쪽으로 공부하고싶거든요...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 제가 영상처리니, 바이오인포매틱스니 하는거 수업 들어봐야 어따 써먹겠어요.  현실은 당장 한달에 한번 프로그래밍 할까말까인데
<autowiz> 학위를 받기위해 하는거지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 다양한 학문에 각각 맛은 봐야 하지않겠습니까 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러다보니 제 주변 직원들부터 걍 하지마라더라구요
<autowiz> 막 대학졸업하고 했을때라면 하겠는데
<autowiz> 그냥 다 뻘짓같을거 같기도 하고  그냥 지금 하는거 잘하는게 중요한거 같기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 일단, 현재로서는 석사는 보류 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 현재 목표는 CCNP 취득이구요...
<Work^Seony> 나중에 CCIE를 따던, CISSP을 따던, 그건 내년 이후에나 좀 고민해보려구요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 좋은 아침입니다. 라고 인사하고 싶은데 거긴 오후네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 전에 시험본거 오늘 발표하는 날이에요. 떨어질까봐 걱정이 되요.
<Work^Seony> 오오... 합격되시길 기원할께요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 감사합니다.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-04
<lex_work> 딱 60점으로 합격했습니다. ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 60점이 커트라인이에요?
<lex_work> 넵 커트라인이에요. 이거 처음인데 굉장히 기분좋네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오... 축하드립니다.  어찌보면 가장 이상적인 점수네요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 네. 가채점해봤을때 60점이라서 조마조마 기다리다보니 합격소식이 기분 좋은거 같아요.^^
<ipeter> 안녕하세요..!
<ipeter> 학회 다녀와서
<ipeter> 월화수 비었습니다.
<ipeter> 이제사 인사 드립니다.
<ipeter> 목요일 오늘부터 정상 출근했어요
<ipeter> 학회는 홍천에서 했어요!
<lex_work> 아 학회다녀오셨군요.^^
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<ipeter> lex_work: 잘 계셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요-
<lex_work> ipeter, 네 잘지내고 있답니다.^^
<autowiz> 감자님 오랜만입니다~~
<autowiz> 근데 우리 볼일이 좀 남지 않았어요? 바빠서 그렇겠지만 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 대답없는 감자님 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 퇴근하는데 누가 피자 박스를 들고타서 아오...
<ircCloud^Seony> 나도 피자 사야되나
<autowiz> 핏자는 사오셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 핏쟈 .. .핏자 ... 피자 ... 피자 ... 피자 .... 파전 ... 파전 ... ㅋㅋ
<head|office> 파전파전파전파전막전막걸막걸리막걸리막걸리
<lex_work> 어제 저녁에 피자광고방송보면서 피자 먹고 싶다고 생각했어요. 요새 안먹었더니 땡기네요.^^
<autowiz> head 님 술고프시구나 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 흑...
<PotatoGim> 너무 바쁘네요 요새...ㅜㅜ
<Lyuso__> 으 서울 이사오고나니
<Lyuso__> 돈이 엄청 궁하긴 하네요
<Lyuso__> 빨리 출근하고싶다
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 어디로 도착했어요?!
<Lyuso__> 청량리 근처에 전농동으로 왔습니다.
<JasonJang> 예, 교통 좋겠네요.
<Lyuso__> 어차피 바이크 타고다녀서요
<Lyuso__> 천천히 다니려고 합니다
<JasonJang> 호시우행? 신년에는 더 좋은 결과있기 바래요. ^^
<autowiz> 오오 바이크
<autowiz> 리터급?
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 전 막걸리 좋아하빈다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> autowiz: 피터급은 어때요?
<ipeter> 사마휘니 또 읍따
<autowiz> 피터급은 피나게 터지는 급인가요?  ? ?
<ipeter> 흥
<Lyuso__> 리터급은 아니고
<Lyuso__> 아직은 250으로...ㅎㅎ
<Lyuso__> 후 인터넷 가입하기 힘드네요. 전자가족관계증명 들어가는데 30분걸렸...
<autowiz> 250~400 이 나름 가지고 노는 재미가 있습니다.
<autowiz> 커지면 좀 무거워져서 작은거 보다는 반응이 빠릿빠릿하지는 안거든요 . 고속 코너에서는 무거운게 좋긴 하지만
<autowiz> ....   새해는 이미 지낫지만 , 이제 구정이 몇일 안 남았습니다. 다들 나이 한살 더 드실 마음의 준비를 하셔야 할거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<chunda_> 안녕하세요~ 혹시 gitlab 사용하시는 분 계신가요?
<Seony> 음... 저는 안씁니다.  gitlab은 좀 다른 건가요?
<chunda_> gitlab에서 redis, db, nginx를 사용하는데 저는 apache2, mariadb, php5를 설치하고 있는 환경에서 gitlab을 설치해도 서비스를 잘할 수 있나 해서요..
<Seony> git은 그냥 소스코드 관리하는 툴인데, 그게 apm이랑 관련이 있나 모르겠네요
<chunda_> gitlab omnibus 버전을 깨끗한 곳에 설치해보니까 자동으로 nginx을 설치해더라구요
<chunda_> 그래서 apache랑 겹치고
<PotatoGim> 그럴 경우엔 리버스 프록시를...
<Seony> 음... 엔진엑스만의 어떤 특별한 모듈이나 기능을 요구하는게 아니면 아파치 쓰셔도 상관없을 거에요...
<chunda_> 그래서 혹시 서로 꼬일까봐서 지금 설치 못하고 망설이고 있어요;;
<Seony> 근데, 아파치보단 그래도 엔진엑스가 성능이 좀 더 낫긴 해요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그래도 아파치가 도미넌트 하잖아요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 시장우위
<Seony> 아무래도 아파치가 좀 역사가 있다보니, 그만큼 예제도 많고 설정도 많이 알려져있죠...
<chunda> 만약에 사용하고 있으면 포트를 자동으로 변경해서 설치해주나보네요;;
<Seony> 아뇨 둘 중 하나가 이미 돌아가고 있으면 데몬이 안뜹니다
<Seony> 미리 포트를 변경해서 설정하면 둘 다 쓸 수 있긴한데, 뭐 굳이 그럴 필요까진 없구요...
<chunda> 주말에 설치 한 번 해봐야겠네요~
<Seony> 엔진엑스든 아파치든 하나만 골라서 버츄얼호스트로 다 돌리시면 됩니다...
<autowiz> 어느걸 골라야 할지 모르겟어요~ ㅠㅠ 결정장애~ 이런분들은
<autowiz> 재비뽑기를 ~
<autowiz> 도전정신이 있으시면 무조건 엔진엑스를 ( 해보고 안되면 아파치로)
<chunda_> 왜 자꾸 팅기는지 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 네트웍 상태를 우선 확인해보시는게 좋을거 같습니다.
<chunda_> gitlab-omnibus를 설치할 때 자기가 apache2를 인식해서 다른 포트로 설치해주나봐요
<autowiz> irc 접속하실때 6679 말고 가능하면 다른포트 (서버에서 제공한다면 ) 사용하시는게 좋을 수 도 있습니다.
<imsu> 8001?
<imsu> 큭큭
<autowiz> irc 서버 기본포트가 ddos 공격에도 활용되고 그러기때문에 막는경우가 있을 수 있습니다.( 물론 지금처럼 되다가 말다가 하는건 좀더 확인을 해봐야 하겠지만서두 )
<autowiz> 오 임수다~
<imsu> 아~ 뭐에요 형님 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐긴 뭐야 임수 환영법이지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 임수다
<JasonJang> 쭉 지켜보는 중인데....많이 발전 됐네요. http://micropython.org/
<autowiz> 쭉지켜보고 계시다구요??
<JasonJang> 옙, 관심 있어서....예전부터 최근까지? ㅎ
<autowiz> 저 동영상에 나오는 남자요 ??
<autowiz> 혹시 그쪽 취향이신....
<JasonJang> Founder 이면서...
<JasonJang> 예, 취향 맞죠
<imsu> Seony 형님까지... ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> JasonJang: 안녕하세용 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<imsu> gmail 이 2step 보안인가 뭔가 해서 제 emacs에서는 접근이 안되는 거였군요.. 제길슨.. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 아참 서니님
<JasonJang> 야~ ㅋ ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 전에 주신 vim 설정하고 vim 에서 찾기를 하면 대소문자 구분이 꺼지는데
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 일부러 껐어요
<autowiz> 제가 직접 찾아보는게 맞으나 한번 여쭤봅니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 찾기할 때는 대소문자 구분 없는게 편하지 않나요?
<autowiz> 대소문자 구분을 실시간으로 껏다켰다 할 수 있나요?
<autowiz> 가끔 필요할때가 있더라구요
<autowiz> 그럴땐 gedit 쓰면 되긴 합니다만
<ircCloud^Seony> 그럴 땐 set ic&
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 오 임수 나갔다
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요!~~~
<autowiz> 오~~ 필승 코리아 아니죠.
<autowiz> 오~ 필승 임수야~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 혹시 우분투 14.04 업데이트 중에서 랜카드 문제 이슈 있었나요?
<samahui_TP> 시스템 하나가 업데이트 후 랜설정 자체가 안뜨네요
<autowiz> network-manager 에서 빠져버렸다는 의미 이신건가요?
<autowiz> cli 에서는 어찌 나오는시는지?
<samahui_TP> 아예 드라이버 자체를 인식못해요
<samahui_TP> 랜카드와 무선랜 둘다요
<samahui_TP> 잠시만요 혹시 카드 자체 문제인가 해서 분해해놨거든요
<samahui_TP> 조립 좀 하구요
<autowiz> 저도 얼마전에 회사 침수되면서
<autowiz> 급하게 pc들 옮겼다가 다시 켰는데
<autowiz> 랜카드 두개중에 하나가 안잡혀서 드라이버 문제인가 싶었는데
<autowiz> usb로 부팅해도 안보이길래 하드웨어 문제인가 싶어서 본체열어보니 pci 카드뒤쪽이 살짝 밖으로 나와 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 다시 꼽아주니 잘 동작했습니다.
<samahui_TP> 전 하드웨어 문제는 아닌거 같아요
<autowiz> 계속그러시나요?
<samahui_TP> 드라이버 자체가 아예 안잡히고 버젼이 안맞아 사용할 수 없다고 나오는거 보니 ...
<samahui_TP> 드라이버 문제 같군요
<autowiz> 업데이트 하고 그럿신거지요?
<samahui_TP> 네
<samahui_TP> 업데이트 이후로 그러네요
<samahui_TP> 엊그제인가 마지막 업데이트 이후로 장비를 안켜봤거든요
<samahui_TP> 급한일로 나가는라 그냥 그대로 끄고 나갔더니 어제 저녁에 켜보니 안되네요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 그런갑다 하고 꺼놓고 오늘 쓰려니 완전 낭패네요
<imsu> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 인증 때문에 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;;; 왔다리 갔다리 합니다 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 네트워크도 말썽이군요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 접속이 끊겼어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz>  그럴때는 제게 전화주시면 제가 가서 고쳐드릴 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 출장비 받습니다 ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 제가 고치고 원가 절감을 고수하겠습니다
<samahui_tp> 물론 도움을 주신다면 달게 받겠습니다
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 신형장비를 들였더니 드라이버들이 말썽이네요
<samahui_tp> 다른건 저러지 않는거 보면 드라이버 문제가 맞을거 같아요
<JasonJang> 신형장비의 네퉉 칩셑은 요?
<samahui_tp> 델꺼군요
<samahui_tp> 무선랜과 블투포함한 하프미니카드
<samahui_tp> 노트북용 입니다
<samahui_tp> 잠시 결제좀 해주러 댕겨올께요
<Seony> 제 아마존 구매대금도 결제 좀... ㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 내일부터 연휴를 즐기기위해 다들 내일 휴가 신청을 내는군요
<samahui_tp> 하지만 회사 자체에서 휴가 줄거라는거 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 다섯시에 알려주고 그전에 휴가 신청은 다 자르는 중입니다
<samahui_tp> 참고로 전 오늘 월차 내놨었는데 장비땜시 끌려나왔어요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 모처럼만에 긴 휴가를 즐기시겠군요
<samahui_tp> 다음주 11일도 쉽니다
<samahui_tp> 12일만 어떻게 처리하면 정말 긴 휴가죠
<samahui_tp> 그래서 머리쓰고 있습니다
<JasonJang> 12일은 무단 결근"이 답입니다.
<Seony> 저는 일단 4월달에 4주 휴가 내겠다고 사수한테 얘기해서 허락은 받아놨습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이번에 한국 가서 못만났떤 사람들 친척들 친구들 다 만나고,
<Seony> 먹을거 충분히 다 먹고 돌아와야죠
<samahui_tp> 무단결근... 땡깁니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 4월에 뵈요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> Seony: 한국에서도 스맛폰 ircCloud 잘 돌아요. 그러므로 irc 체터들끼리만이라도 번개모임! 사전 공지해 주세여.
<Seony> 아마도 미리 스케쥴 잡아놓고 가지않을까 싶긴 하네요
<JasonJang> GooooooooooooD
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 이제 2일만 지나면 설연휴네요...+_+
<Seony> 연휴 때 좀 쉬시나요?
<jun_> 전 토요일부터 대체공유일인 수요일까지 총 5일 쉽니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 흐 좋네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 나름 5일 쉬는건 좋긴 한데...
<jun_> 애매한게.. 2월이 원래 짧잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 짧은데 설연휴까지 있으니 실제로 일하는날은 15일 전후정도인데... 평소 일하는 양을 더 적은 날에 진행해야하니까 바뻐요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래서 그런지 1월은 뭔가 새롭게 시작하는 마음에 빨리가고.. 2월은 워낙 짧아서 빨리 가는거 같아서.. 아까운 생각도 드네요
<Seony> 그래도 그런 명절이 있는 것만해도 어딘데요 ㅎ
<jun_> 명절도 모여서 좋긴하지만..그만큼 돈 나가는날이죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에 어떤분이 2월달은 월급 1/3 깍고 싶다고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 연휴도 있고 일도 잘 안되고 ,
<autowiz> 참 엽기적인 분들 많습니다
<JasonJang> 엽끼? 하니 생가나는 기사 제목!이 있는데...
<jun_> autowiz: 형 이번에 포항가시나요??
<JasonJang> 38분마다 1명씩 자살을 기록하는 나라가 있다. 11년째 1위를 기록중이다."라고...
<lex_work> 혹시 저희나라인가요?ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 그럴껄요..???
<JasonJang> 저희 나라, 우리나라 인지는 모르겠는데..."대한민국" R.O.Korea 맞습니다.
<autowiz> 자꾸 포항엘 보낼라고 그래
<lex_work> jun_ 기차표 예매는 잘 하셨어요?
<jun_> lex_work: 그때 피시 세대 돌리면서 시도했는데...일단 성공은 했으나 만족할만한 시간대는 아니예요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 그래도 성공하셨네요.^^
<autowiz> 피시 세대? ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 대단한데
<autowiz> 저희는 내일 특별한 일없는 사람은 쉬라고 하네요
<lex_work> 와~~~~ 저는 풀근무합니다.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 아...
<ipeter> 조금은 무료해지는 날이네요
<samahui_tp> 전 이만 ~ 나가볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 연휴를 즐겨야 겠네요
<samahui_tp> 나중에 뵈요~
<Gooos> 안녕하세요.
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Gooos> 혹시 rsyslog로 로깅할때 severity와 priority도 같이 로깅할 수는 없을까요?
<Gooos> 맨드였던가..? 거기선 <info> 이런식으로 나왔던거같은데..-_-;
<autowiz> 같이 로깅이라
<PotatoGim> severity와 facility를 말씀하시는...?
<Gooos> 봤던거같긴한데 이게 네트워크 장비 로그랑 햇갈리는건지 모르겠네요
<Gooos> 네
<Gooos> 아
<Gooos> 제가 위에 priority로 적었군요;
<PotatoGim> rsyslog 포맷팅을 설정할 수 있습니다~
<Gooos> 넵 제가 원한게 그거이옵니다 +_+
<Gooos> rsyslog.conf에 어느부분을 수정해야 그게 같이 표시가 될까요?
<PotatoGim> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Rsyslog#Templates
<PotatoGim> 좀 더 자세히는 rsyslog 공식 문서를 참고하시면 좋을 것 같네요!
<jun_> 전 파견중이라서... 내일 과연 일찍 끝날지... 아닐지는...
<Gooos> 와오 감사합니다 :)
<PotatoGim> 보신 링크 아래에 rsyslog.conf가 보이실 겁니다 ㅎ
<PotatoGim> 템플릿만 정의하시고 해당 프로세스 facility에 적용되도록 해주시면 끝~!
<Gooos> 오홍~ rsyslog에도 템플릿개념이 있군요~
<Gooos> 감사합니다 :)
<PotatoGim> 옙, 도움 되셨다면 다행~
<Gooos> 이렇게 갑자기 질문할 곳이 있다는게 좋네요  :)
<autowiz> 포테토님앙
<autowiz> 키보드 구경 언제 시켜주시는거임??
<Gooos> $template precise,"%timegenerated% [%syslogpriority-text%][%syslogfacility-text%] %HOSTNAME% %syslogtag% %msg%\n"
<Gooos> 딱 제가 원하던 템플릿으로 됐네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Gooos> 포테이토님 다시 한 번 감사합니다 :)
<head|office> 와아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 오늘은 드디어 칼퇴하는날이에용
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 오예스
<ipeter> 와아~
<head|office> 오우예
<ipeter> 축하드려용
<Gooos> 축하드려요~
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 얼마만에 칼퇴냐 ㅜㅜ
<head|office> 흐긓 감사합니다
<head|office> 이번 연휴들 다들 어떻게 보내실지 궁금합니다 ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 허가 접수를 이제 끝내서 ㅎㅎ 급한불 껏어요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 칼퇴 축하드려요.^^
<PotatoGim> 으허허 키보드...
<PotatoGim> 시간을 내야 하는데 정신이 없네요...ㅜ
<head|office> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 렉스님은 일상이시겟지만 ㅜㅠ
<autowiz> 칼출근 이랑 칼퇴근이 결합상품으로 되어있으신분들은 나름 좀 힘들때도 있으실거같습니다.
<autowiz> 조기출근 + 야근 보다야 나을거라 생각됩니다만 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 전 일상이 되어버려서 요새 칼퇴의 행복함을 잊어버렸어요.
<lex_work> 6개월전만해도 야근을 밥먹듯이 했는데 말이죠.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그렇다고 다시 야근을 할 수 도 없고 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사람이 참 간사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 저는 렉스 님이 감사합니다.
<lex_work> 사람이 참 간사하다에 한표!!! 좋게 말해서 적응이 빠르다고 할게요.^^
<lex_work> 저도 적응이 빠릅니다 = 간사합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 렉스님 일하시는곳은 나무 몇그루나 있으신가요?? ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 저희 회사 자체 농장이 있는데요 전 못가봤습니다. ㅠㅠ
<head|office> 감사와 간사는 ㅁ ㄴ 차이인데
<head|office> ㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 혹시
<head|office> 스피커 jbl 차지2 써보신분 꼐십니까
<head|office> 블루투스 스피커 aux 단자에 연결해서 쓰기도하고 그냥 쓰기도 하려고 하는데 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 블루투스 스피커는 잠깐 써보긴 했어요.^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 블루투스 스피커 간간히 씁니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 가능합니다.
<head|office> 아하 그래요"?
<head|office> 어떻습니까? ㅎㅎ
<head|office> jbl 좋아요? ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 전 일단 사장님 것을 사용해본거라서 jbl은 잘 모르겠습니다.^^
<autowiz> jbl 스피커 명품에 속합니다.
<autowiz> 모델마다 달라질 수 는 있는데 좋았던거 같습니다.
<lex_work> 글쿤요...
<ipeter> 모두들 일하고 계시는군요!!!
<lex_work> 저는 먼저 퇴근하겠습니다.^^
<autowiz> 안녕히 들어가십시요~
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 바로 퇴근...ㅍㅍㅍ
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 또 못보시겠지만... 마음은 전해 지겠지요?
<autowiz> 우주 저편에서라도 ...
<ipeter> 오즈님의 또 약올리기
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> 커컥
<ipeter> 우주저편까지
<autowiz> 피터님 화성에 좀 다녀오시면 안되시나요?
<autowiz> 제가 거기 USB 메모리를 하나 놔두고 온거 같은데요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 담당자가 안와서 뻘짓하고 있네요;;;ㅜㅜ
<ipeter> autowiz: 오즈님 저를 너무 대놓고 싫어하십니다.
<ipeter> 완전 우주 저편으로 꺼져. 이런...=_=
<autowiz> 절대 아니지요 믿고 맡길 사람이 없으니까 부탁드리는거지요 호호호
<autowiz> 준이 퇴근도 못하고 고생이 많네 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 혹시 C언어 스터디 하실 생각은 없으셔요?
<ipeter> C언어 같이 공부하고 싶으신분 없으셔요?
<autowiz> 저는 3월 말까지는 프로젝트로 무진장 바쁠거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 잇힝...ㅠ
<ipeter> 넹넹
<autowiz> 으음 역시 삽질을 할때는 정신 똑바로 차리고 해야합니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어영부영 안된다고 삽만 휘둘렀는데 엉뚱한데를 팠던거 같습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 6시가 많이 지났네요
<autowiz> 즐퇴들하시고
<autowiz> 연휴 잘 보내십시요~~
<jun_> 저도..오늘은 퇴장하겠습니다~
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<Lyuso> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 홀찡 안녕하셔유~~
<autowiz> 저녁먹으러 다녀오겠습니다.
<Lyuso> 다녀오세용
<JasonJang> auto wiz: 내가 embedded 쪽에 관심있는게 이상해요? ㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.inven.co.kr/board/powerbbs.php?come_idx=2778&l=40935
<ipeter_> 깨있으신분 있으신가요.
<ipeter_> 그냥 외로움에 젖어 불러봅니다.
<ipeter_> 또르르
<autowiz> 뚜르르르
<autowiz> J a s o n J a n g : 임배디드 뭐 예전부터 관심 많으셨잖아요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내일부터 구정 시작이죠?
<autowiz> 내 토요일 부터 시작이옵니다.
<autowiz> 네
<Work^Seony> 흐... 오늘부터 설레이시겠군요
<Work^Seony> 기나긴 휴가 아닌 휴가를 즐기실테니...
<autowiz> 예 마음이 들떠서 일이 잘 안되네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 다들 그럴 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아마 많이들 그러겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무쪼록 평소에 거의 잠도 안주무시고 일하시는데, 이번 구정에는 푹 쉬세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 그래야 겠지요 . 재충전이 필요합니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 굳모닝.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_work> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<head|office> dhdn
<head|office> 오우
<head|office> 앙녕하세유
<head|office> 오늘도 춥네유
<lex_work> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요.^^
<head|office> ㅎㅎㅎ넹 ㅎㅎㅎ
<head|office> 아 조금만 더 일하면
<head|office> 드디어 설 연휴군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 오예~~~
<head|office> 오예스~!
<head|office> 후후후후 이번 연휴엔 차례 지내고 뭘할까
<head|office> 전 장모님 댁 갓다와야해서 대전 ㅜㅜ 갑니다
<head|office> 써니님은 설 연휴 거기도 있죠?
<Work^Seony> 설 연휴요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런게 어딨어요
<head|office> 아 미국은 없나 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> New Year's day라고 해서 1월 1일 하루 놀아요
<lex_work> 음력이라는게 없죠?
<Work^Seony> 당연히 없죠
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-05
<lex_work> 그러니 구정이 있을수가 없네요.
<head|office> 그렇구나 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 구정이라는건 중국이랑 한국만 쓸걸요
<head|office> 그래도 더 쉬는날 많지 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 미국에서는 Chinese New Year's day라고 부릅니다.
<head|office> 그게 중국식 구정인가요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 추석이랑 구정 포함하면 노는 날은 한국이 더 많죠
<head|office> 아항.. 그렇구낭..
<Work^Seony> 여기는 끽해봐야 쉬는 날은 한 달에 하루 더 있는데요..
<head|office> 죄송합니다 써니님 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 괜찮아요.  대신 여기는 휴가를 자주 내잖아요
<head|office> 아 연차가 몇일이에요?>
<lex_work> 올해부터는 저도 연차가 있는데 정말 맘같아서는 2일 연차내고 다음주 풀로 쉬고 싶네요.ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 음... 확실히는 잘 모르겠는데, 1년에 총 27일 정도 나오는거 같아요
<head|office> 그런사람 많데요
<lex_work> 와~
<head|office> 와
<head|office> 두배네 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 1년 내내 모으면 토일 제외하면 한달이 20일이니까, 한 4-5주 휴가낼 수 있겠네요
<lex_work> 가만 나는 올해 몇개지? 찾아봐야겠어요.^^
<head|office> 저희 회사는 종무식하고 3~4일 쉬고 여름 휴가떄 일주일 쉬고 끝인데
<lex_work> 한국에서는 그렇게 길게 휴가가면 책상이 사라진다고 조심하라고 하죠.ㅎㅎ
<head|office> ㅋㅋㅋ 그렇죠 눈치보여서 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는... 지금까지 40일 모았네요
<Work^Seony> 연차 말고, 병가는 날짜가 따로 계산 됩니다
<Work^Seony> 병가는 한 50일 모았어요
<Work^Seony> 계산해보니까 1년에 27일이 아니라 21일 나오네요
<lex_work> 제 연차는 '근로기준법에 정하는 바에 따른다' 라고 되어 있어요. 찾아보니 만 2년 되는 날까지 사용할 수 있는 연차가 15개라네요.
<lex_work> 그럼 전 내년 8월까지 15개를 사용할 수 있군요.^^;
<imsu> 안녕하세요~~~!!!!
<imsu> 즐거운 아침~!~!~!
<lex_work> 임수님 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 오 임수
<imsu> 히히히
<imsu> 조만간 성을 "오"씨로 바꿔야 겠네요 ㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 새로 오신 분들은 오임수인줄 알겠어요.^^
<razGon_LeO660m> 명절 잘보내세요.ㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만가서 메인보드 사가지고 오고 싶네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 근데 설명절인게 함정..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 대만에서 사면 싼가요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 유명 메인보드 회사가 다 대만
<razGon_LeO660m> 아수스. 에즈락. 기가바이트
<razGon_LeO660m> 삼성.현기차 생각하면 국산이 더 비쌀까요?
<Work^Seony> 걔네는 국산이 더 비싸잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 으어-
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 한국이랑 다르군요.ㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 문제는 춘절기간이라서...ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 그게 아니라,
<Work^Seony> 삼성 현기차는 국내가 더 비싸잖아요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그런거죠.ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 춘절이군요. 장기간 철시'를 하죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 예
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만도 매한가지더군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 한일주일쉬어요
<JasonJang> 역시 본토는 기본 2주, 장기는 4주씩 ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_LeO660m> 자리가 좁기 때문에.
<ipeter_> 반갑습네다.
<ipeter_> 헉
<ipeter_> 네다.
<ipeter_> 반갑습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 안녕하세요
<ipeter_> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_> 사마휘님은 여전히 않계시는군요
<ipeter_> 렉스님 어제 가실때 인사드렸는데 바람같이 사라지셔서 아마 인사 못읽으셨을꺼예요
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎ 칼퇴하느라구요.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요!
<desert_storm> 다들 오늘 조기 퇴근 시켜주시나요?
<lex_work> 저희는 아무말씀이 없습니다. 풀근무일거 같아요.^^
<PotatoGim> https://lwn.net/Articles/674442/
<PotatoGim> btrfs도 인밴드 dedup이 지원됩니다!
<JasonJang> Potato Gim: 저 영어 어려워 ㅠㅠ 추가 설명 좀 부탁해도 되여?
<razGon_LeO660m> 윈도우사용하시는 분들중에 다음팟플레이어 오프라인이면 작동 안ㅇ되나요?
<autowiz> 잘 될텐데요
<razGon_LeO660m> 그렇군요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 팟인코더는 오프라인이면 작동이 안되더ㅓ군요.
<PotatoGim> JasonJang: 헉... 저도 영어 울렁증이 있어서...ㅜ
<readytoact> 조기퇴근!
<readytoact> =_=..
<readytoact> 전 잠시 리붓
<PotatoGim> 기존에 후지쯔 개발자들이 하던 인메모리 중복 제거랑 Liu Bo라는 사람이 이걸 개선한 버전이 있는데 이 두 방식에 대한 통합 인터페이스를 제공한다는 내용이 있구요.
<PotatoGim> 중복 제거 자체의 활성/비활성을 ioctl로 제공한다는 내용이랑
<JasonJang> 예 감사. 금감자님 ^^
<PotatoGim> 특정 디렉터리나 파일에 대해서만 중복 제거가 가능하다는 정도...
<JasonJang> razGon_LeO660m: off line 동작 되던데요?!
<PotatoGim> 그 외에는 익스텐트간 비교의 속도 개선이랑 해시 불일치에 대한 압축 지원을 해야 한다라는 정도입니다...ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.tokyobranch.net/archives/6693
<autowiz> 지방 집에 다녀오겠습니다.
<autowiz> 새해 복 많이 받으십시요~~
<lex_work> 오즈님 벌써 출발하시나요? 새해 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<autowiz> 오늘 출근은 안하는데 늦잠 자버려서 이제 갑니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 바이바이요~
<lex_work> 잘 다녀오세요.^^
<autowiz> 네 감사합니다~
<lex_work> PHP가 보안부분을 잘 강화했나봐요.
<ipeter> 연휴 전날이네요.
<ipeter> 근데 출근길이 많이 막혔습니다.
<ipeter> 설레네요.
<ipeter> 긴긴 연휴입니다.
<JasonJang> Work^Seony: 5년전 rt 답장을 방금 받았요.  쩝.  같이 받았죠?   (유통기한(해결) 훨씬 지난 얘기인데, 늦게라도 주는 답에 감사해야하는지 ㅋㅋㅋ )
<JasonJang> Potato Gim: 한번 더 감사~
<PotatoGim> 별 말씀을...ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 저는 LWN 처럼 (그림보다는) 글 위주의 사이트를 좋아하는데...딱 내 취향이네요. (좀 어려운 것 빼고는 ㅋㅋㅋ)
<Guest35368> 안녕하세요
<Guest35368> 방갑습니다.
<Guest35368> 첨으로 이곳에 오네요
<JasonJang> ^^
<Guest35368> 방갑습니다.
<JasonJang> 첨 오셨으면 토픽에도 있듯 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules 를 읽어보길 추천합니다. 특히 #14번 ^^
<Guest35368> 다들 조용하시네요
<Guest35368> d
<readytoact> 크ㅡㅇ
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다. 명절연후 복 많이 받으세요.^^
<ipeter> 렉스님!!!
<ipeter> 헉 또 못읽으셨어
<ipeter> 어쩔꺼.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 아흠 나른나른
<ipeter> 아흠 나른나른(2)
<head|office> 이제 경력관리 해야겟지욤 ㅎ
<ipeter> 부럽습니다. 경력이 없어요.
<readytoact> 음 저도요.
<readytoact> 경력이 없어서-
<HolyKnight> http://slownews.kr/50963
<Seony> 이거 고대 홈페이지 어딘가 가면 있을 거에요
<Seony> 원래 출처가 거기라...
<dkj0208> 혹시 우분투에서 netflix 시청 해보신 분 계신가요?
<dkj0208> 저는 크로미움이랑 파이어폭스도 안되네요.
<dkj0208> 크롬이 됩니다!
<oming> 따뜻한 명절 보내세요. ;)
<ipeter_> =)
<ipeter_> 좋은저녁 되시나요?
<HolyKnight> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/325/read?bbsId=G005&articleId=26945023&itemId=143
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세요. :)
<Work^Seony> 오늘은 이 시간에 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<pchero> 넵. ㅎㅎㅎ 집입니다. :)
<razGon_LeO660m> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 명절 연휴 초입이네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 24시간 후면 비행기타고 대만 다녀옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 좋은 시간 보내시겠꾼요
<razGon_LeO660m> 뭐 마눌과 단둘이 가니 좀 빡세고 늦게까지 보내는 여행이죠.
<Work^Seony> 그래도 아이 없으면 좀 낫지않으세요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_LeO660m> 결혼 8년만에 처음으로 가는 해외여행. 둘이서만
<razGon_LeO660m> 아무래도 일정이 하드해지죠.
<razGon_LeO660m> 밤에 술마시러 같이 나가고.
<razGon_LeO660m> 대만은 야시장 유명하니 늦게 까지 놀러가도 되고요. 단 문제는 춘절이라서
<Work^Seony> 아... 늦게까지 하는군요...
<razGon_LeO660m> 영업안하는데가 많아서요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 일찍 깨어서 쉬고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 써니님
<ipeter> 금융권에서 일하셨드랬죠?
<ipeter> 존경스럽습니다.
<Work^Seony> 왜요?
<ipeter> 요새 경제에 관심이 많아서 이것저것 찾아보는데
<ipeter> 참 어렵더라구요.
<ipeter> 근데도 참 재미있습니다.
<ipeter> 서브프라임모기지론
<Work^Seony> 그게 금융권에서 일하는 거랑 경제상식이랑은 많이 달라요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 브래튼 우즈 체제
<ipeter> 금본위제
<ipeter> 이것저것 마구 마구 배우고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 금융기관에서 일하면 그런거 몰라도 되고 알아야할 필요도 없어요
<ipeter> 정말 너무 재미있네요.
<ipeter> 넹...
<Work^Seony> 진짜 중요한 건, 고객이 와서 예금을 세금우대 비과세 과세로 묶을 때 어떤 금리와 얼마로 묶을 것인가 등등..
<ipeter> 우와~~~
<ipeter> +_+
<Work^Seony> 그런게 중요하지, 외국 금융시장은 알아도 쓸데가 없어요
<ipeter> 대박...ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 은행업무의 꽃은 "대출"이거든요
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 오히려 민법이랑 부동산법에 대해서 더 자세히 알게되지, 경제상식은 오히려 더 몰라요
<ipeter> 허허
<ipeter> 담보대출때문인가요?
<Work^Seony> 담보도 그렇고 신용도 그렇고, 일단 대출을 해주려면 다 알아야죠
<ipeter> 대박...+_+
<Work^Seony> 그게, 부정대출의 경우 도장 찍은 사람 줄줄이 엮이거든요
<Work^Seony> 대박이 아니라 무서운 거에요
<ipeter> 멋있어요...ㅠ
<ipeter> 그런일을 하셨군요..
<Work^Seony> 도장 한 번 찍을 때마다 얼마나 겁나는지 모르시겠꾼요
<Work^Seony> 멋진게 아니라 겁나는 일이에요
<ipeter> 네...
<Work^Seony> 금융기관은요, 직원 실수로 생기는 피해는 회사가 보상 안해줍니다
<Work^Seony> 직원이 자기 돈으로 다 갚아야되요
<ipeter> 네!?
<Work^Seony> 그래서 무서운 거에요
<ipeter> 자..자기돈으로요?
<ipeter> 헐
<Work^Seony> 은행 문 열어서 그날 영업하고 시간 되면 셔터 닫잖아요
<ipeter> 뱅크텔러도 자기 창구에서 빵꾸나면
<ipeter> 자기돈으로 메꿔야되나요?
<Work^Seony> 그럼 그 안에서 하루 마감 정산을 하거든요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 네네
<Work^Seony> 거기서, 원래 시작했던 돈보다 많아도 문제고,
<Work^Seony> 모자라도 문제에요
<ipeter> 허허
<Work^Seony> 일단 모자라는건 자기 돈으로 메꿔야합니다
<ipeter> 많으면 자기가 꿀꺽하면 좋겠군요
<Work^Seony> 그걸 기관이 내주면 문제가 생기기 때문에 직원이 직접 메꾸는 거에요
<ipeter> 네...
<Work^Seony> 만약, 돈이 많이 남아서 꿀꺽 했는데,
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 며칠 후에 문제가 발견됐따면?
<ipeter> 헐
<Work^Seony> 그러면 그 남는 돈은 어디로갔지?
<Work^Seony> 짤리겠죠?
<ipeter> 헐
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<Work^Seony> 은행에서 일하는거 겁나는 일 많아요
<ipeter> 일단 상부보고군요.
<Work^Seony> 대출 같은 것도, 소액은 크게 문제가 없겠지만
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 액수가 꽤 큰 대출이 나갔다고 가정했을 때,
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 이자 잘 갚고 원금회수 잘 되면 문제가 없는데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 회수가 안되면 조사가 들어가요
<Work^Seony> 대출해주는 과정 자체에서 문제가 없었는지
<Work^Seony> 거기서, 이게 원래 대출을 해주면 안되는 건데 해줬따,
<Work^Seony> 근데 이자는 커녕 원금회수도 안될 판이다
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 그 대출 서류에 도장 찍은 사람들 줄줄이 엮이는 거에요
<Work^Seony> 은행권은 1년에 한 번씩 감사를 해요
<Work^Seony> 대출서류 전부 다 갖구 와서 감사가 며칠씩 감사를 하거든요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 미비된 서류가 있거나, 대출 자격미달인 경우가 발생하면 정말 피똥 싸는거죠
<Work^Seony> 겁나 스트레스 받습니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 더 웃기는 건,
<ipeter> 끔찍하군요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 윗사람이 어떤 손님 하나 델꾸와서,
<Work^Seony> 내가 잘 아는 분이니까 대출 해드려
<ipeter> 헐
<Work^Seony> 그러면, 말단 입장에서 뭐 어쩌겠어요
<Work^Seony> 거기서 말단이랑 상급자랑 많이 싸웁니다
<Work^Seony> 저 이거 도장 못찍어드립니다
<Work^Seony> 이런 식으로요
<Work^Seony> 보통 은행마다 대출 시스템이 잘 잡혀있어서 일반적으로는 크게 문제가 없는데,
<ipeter> 헐...;;;;
<ipeter> 네
<Work^Seony> 그래도 긴장 많이 해야되요
<ipeter> 그렇군요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 씨디기에 돈 채워넣을 때 손에 잡히는 지폐는 수백만원이지만,
<Work^Seony> 그 중에 한 장만 없어져도 내 돈 만원이 없어지는 거에요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 가끔 대출 담당 직원들은 이자나 원금 회수 안되면 고객 집으로 찾아갈 때도 있거든요
<Work^Seony> 그때 칼들고 서있는 고객을 못보셨으니 아직 모르시겠죠?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 아이고...칼들고...ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이자 원금 못낼 상황이면, 이미 막나가는 상황이거든요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-06
<ipeter> 허걱
<Work^Seony> 그쯤 되면 은행 직원이 할 수 있는 선을 넘어선거라,
<Work^Seony> 그 이후부터는 그냥 채권추심업체로 넘깁니다
<Work^Seony> 저도 처음 은행에서 일할 때는 재밋었는데요, 갈수록 스트레스가 심해졌어요
<Work^Seony> 머리 빠지는게 눈에 보일 정도에요
<Work^Seony> ipeter님이 재밌어하는건, 경제 정책이나 금융정책을 연구하는 곳에서 다루는 주제에요
<Work^Seony> 은행에서는 저런거 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이고
<ipeter> 그렇군요
<ipeter> 주식하다보니 이것저것 읽고 찾아보게 되네요
<Work^Seony> 참 그건 그렇고, 엔젤 아줌마가 한국에서 같이 갔었떤 막걸리집에서 꼭 다시 보자고 전해달라네요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> ㅎㅎ 그 막걸리집 외국인이 운영하는거예요
<ipeter> 써니님 어서어서 오세요
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 혹시 따루?
<ipeter> 맞아요
<ipeter> 따루주막
<Work^Seony> 아직도 있군요
<ipeter> 홍대있는것 갔어요.
<ipeter> 네.
<Work^Seony> 이번에 휴가를 길게 못내신다네요.  1주일 내신답니다
<ipeter> 헐퀴
<Work^Seony> 아마 오고가고 2일 쓰고, 5일 머무르지않나 싶어요
<ipeter> 너무 짧네요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 네...
<ipeter> 4월인가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<ipeter_> 이리로 왔습니다.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 직장 컴으로 이야기 했었어요
<ipeter_> 팀뷰어 정말 물건이네요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 코난 오브라이언 한국에서 촬영한다네요
<ipeter_> 코난
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 그사람 엄청 웃기던데요
<Work^Seony> 네 웃겨요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 미국에서도 한국 때밀이 경험하는 방송 찍었던것 같은데요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 스티브 연이랑 같이 갔죠
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 네...!
<ipeter_> 본것 같아요
<ipeter_> 써니님
<ipeter_> 그곳은 평안하신가요?
<ipeter_> 하와이는 뭐 지상천국이니..
<Work^Seony> 평안하다못해 매일 똑같아요
<ipeter_> 제주도가 더 큰가요 하와이가 더 클까요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 느닷없이 떠오르는 질문
<Work^Seony> 제주도가 좀 더 큰거 같던데요
<Work^Seony> 위키피디아에 보면 면적 나옵니다
<Work^Seony> 근데 하와이는 총 8개의 섬으로 이루어진 곳이라...
<Work^Seony> 비교를 하자면 당연히 하와이가 비교할 수 없을만큼 크지만, 보통 사람들이 "하와이"하면 알고있는 곳이 오아후라는 섬이라...
<ipeter_> 네..
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 지금 저도 확인하고 왔어요.
<ipeter_> 미국 본토가 그립지 않으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 살아본 적이 있어야 그립죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 아이곸ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 그렇네요
<ipeter_> 어서 4월이 되었으면 좋겠어요.
<ipeter_> 어서어서 오세요.
<Work^Seony> 뉴욕, 라스베가스랑 시애틀은 가봤어요
<Work^Seony> 내년에는 라스베가스 한 번 더 갈려구요
<ipeter_> 라스베가스가 그렇게 좋은가요?
<ipeter_> 이야기 하도 많이 들어서요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 라스베가스가 좋아서 간다기보단,
<ipeter_> 네
<Work^Seony> 라스베가스까지 가는 뱅기표랑 호텔값이 엄청 싸요.  거기다 짐을 풀고, 주변 관광지로 가는거죠
<Work^Seony> 후버댐, L.A 등등..
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 부럽습니다.
<ipeter_> 미국가고 싶어요.
<ipeter_> 10월에 갈지도 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 라스베가스 자체는 4박 5일이면 다 봅니다
<Work^Seony> 4박도 길다.  3박이면 되겠네요
<ipeter_> 휴..
<ipeter_> 써니님 오실때 좋은 놋북좀 딜리버리 가능하신가요?
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 장난입니다.
<ipeter_> 요즘 환율이 너무 많이 올라서
<ipeter_> 메리트가 떨어지더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 1200원 가까이 하는거 같더라구요
<ipeter_> 너무 올랐어요.
<ipeter_> 그쵸?
<Work^Seony> 오늘 한국에 $300 보냈는데 35만원이 되는 기적
<ipeter_> 저 미국에서 2007년 2008년 클래스인데
<ipeter_> 그 시절 미국 굉장히 혼란스러울때더군요
<ipeter_> 근데 전 하나도 몰랐었어요.
<Work^Seony> 그래요?
<ipeter_> 2008년 서브프라임모기지사태 벌어지고
<ipeter_> 2007년부터 조짐이 보였었대요
<ipeter_> 근데 전 놀기 바빴던 시기(?)
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 흠... 저도 2007년에 하와이에 있었는데
<ipeter_> the big short 영화 보면서 좀 놀랬어요.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 하긴, 하와이는 미국에서 뭔 일 터져도 영향을 잘 안받아서 제가 몰랐을 수도 잇겠네요
<ipeter_> 흠...
<ipeter_> 놋북 주문..했었는데 캔슬당해서 아직도 못샀어요.
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 아직도 무거운 이놈 쓰고 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 캔슬을 "당하다"뇨?
<ipeter_> 재고가 없대요
<ipeter_> 일시 품절입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아~
<Work^Seony> 인기가 좋았나보군요
<ipeter_> 할인하니까 일시적으로 물량이 딸렸나봐요.
<ipeter_> 네
<ipeter_> 일단  x1 신모델 기다리고 있어요.
<ipeter_> 이번 학회가니까
<ipeter_> 맥을 쓰시는분들 정말 많더라구요
<ipeter_> 근데 학회 세미나에서 제가 맨 뒤에서 자리 잡을 세션이 있었는데
<ipeter_> 뒤에서 보니까
<ipeter_> 전부 윈도우 깔아서 쓰시는거보고
<ipeter_> 빵터졌어요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 어쩔 수 없는 한국의 현실이죠...
<ipeter_> 근데 특징이 오피스였습니다..;;;;
<ipeter_> 그래서 전 미련없이 윈도우로 가려고 했는데......!!! 문제는 이제 윈도우기기들도 맥만큼이나 가격이 올랐네요
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 제품이 빨리 바뀌니까 환율도 빨리 적용되는군요...
<Work^Seony> 어찌보면, 맥은 다음번 신제품 나오기 전까지는 지금 환율이 계속 적용되는 거니까 이득일지도 모르겠군요
<ipeter_> 그런가요?
<ipeter_> 지금은 돈 아끼자..이런 생각으로 안사고 버티고 있습니다.
<ipeter_> 그때 샀으면 편하긴 하겠지만, 뭐 그래도 돈 아끼는것도 의미는 있네요.
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 써니님은 재테크 어떻게 하시나요?
<Work^Seony> 재테크할 돈 까진 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 소득이 워낙 많지 않으신가요?
<ipeter_> 그때 소득 얼핏 이야기 들었을때 후덜덜했던 기억이 났던것 같아요
<ipeter_> 뭐 근데, 그만큼 많이 세금을 내니까.... 또이또이겠지만 그래도 미국은 낸만큼 누리잖아요.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 적은데요
<Work^Seony> 세금도 많이 내고 렌트비도 비싸구요
<Work^Seony> 이거저거 다 내고나면 남는거 얼마 안되요
<ipeter_> =_=
<ipeter_> 어메리칸 드림을 개박살 내시는군요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_> 아이고 용어가 너무 거칠었나요
<ipeter_> 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_> 근데 환상을 가지고 있는 저라서 빵터져서요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 근데 원래 다들 자기 수입에 맞춰서 살잖아요
<Work^Seony> 그러다보면 다 남는 돈이 없죠
<ipeter_> 그런가요
<ipeter_> 하긴
<ipeter_> 수입이 낮은 저도 돈을 모아서
<ipeter_> 재테크까지 하니까 말이죠.
<Work^Seony> 저는 확률게임을 극도로 싫어해서 주식은 일단 제 성격상 절대로 손 안댑니다
<ircCloud_autowiz> 저도 그렇습니다. 주식은 영 별로라 ...
<Work^Seony> 차라리 적금을 들면 모를까... 근데 이 동네는 적금이 없으니...
<ircCloud_autowiz> 고수들은 주식을 공식이랑 정보만 가지고 한다고는 하던데
<ipeter_> 뭐, 나름 인정합니다.
<ipeter_> 주식이란게 시세를 조종할 돈(기관, 외국인)을 가진 사람하고 붙으면
<ipeter_> 제갈공명을 불러와서 동남풍을 불어재껴도 이길 방도가 없는게 주식이니까요.
<Work^Seony> 분석적 기법의 측면으로만 보면, 주식도 괜찮다고 생각은 해요
<Work^Seony> 하지만 그것만으로는 접근이 안되는게 그 동네니깐요...
<Work^Seony> 분석적 기법이 아니라 기술적 분석
<ircCloud_autowiz> 아~ 좋네요 간만에 집에 오니 살아나는 느낌입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 챗하지 말고 더 쉬세요
<ircCloud_autowiz> 자랑?? 할려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떤걸요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 기쁨은 나누라고 하잖아요 ^^
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_> 구구절절 느껴집니다.
<ipeter_> 집에서 푹 쉬세요
<ipeter_> 포항근처 아니신가요?
<ircCloud_autowiz> 집에서 쉬는 소소한 기쁨이 제게는 어려운 것이라 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 포항 근처이지요 ^^
<JasonJang> 잘 도착했? auto wiz_
<ircCloud_autowiz> 네 일찍 출발했어가지고 잘 도착 했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ^^
<razGon_LeO660m> ㅎㄷㄷ 대만 가오슝 지진6.4
<Work^Seony> 헐
<JasonJang> ê±° ì°¸~
<ipeter_> 헐
<ipeter_> 다행이 피해는 아주 크지 않은듯 싶네요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 예
<razGon_LeO660m> 타이페이는 괜찮은듯해요
<Work^Seony> 스팀에서 신년 세일하네요...
<Work^Seony> 섀도우 오브 모르도르 안해보신 분은 필히 해보세요
<razGon_LeO660m> 헉..ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 타임머신들...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_LeO660m> 언제까지 세일인가요?
<HolyKnight> ㅇ.ㅇ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4328478&cpage=1
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<ipeter_> 하이요
<commania> 하이용~
<commania> 인사만 하고 늘 엇갈리는 느낌
<JasonJang> ㅎㅎㅎ 그럴 수도 있죠~
<ipeter_> 피씨히어로님 안녕하세요`
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220620212398
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 홀녀님은 뭐셔요?
<ipeter_> 뭐가 제일 듣기 싫으세요?
<HolyKnight> 결혼이유
<ipeter_> HolyKnight: 아이구. 저는 결혼 않하냐는 말 들어도 밍밍하던데요..ㅠ 뭐 제가 워낙 생각이 없으니까요..ㅠ
<HolyKnight> ㅠ
<ipeter_> 오늘 영화보러 가요
<ipeter_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<dkj0208> 와우 무슨영화요?
<HolyKnight> 스팀에서 설연휴를 맞이해서
<HolyKnight> 할인진행중이네유. ㄷㄷ
<dkj0208> 오 확인하러 가야겠네요!
<HolyKnight> fm2016은 50퍼 할인... 그래서 지를 예정임당.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=4331112
<dkj0208> 저는 손으로!!
<dkj0208> Holy님은요?
<HolyKnight> 손으로 했는데
<HolyKnight> 이제부터 발로 하려구유
<dkj0208> 사람들이 발로 사용 많이 하나봐요?
<razGon_LeO660m> 헉... 풋볼매니져..ㅠㅠ
<rooter_> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Guest26630> 안녕하세요
<Guest26630> 아직도 여기에 계시나보네요
<Guest26630> 저는 마이클 미국에서 살아가는 아저씨.
<HolyKnight> Guest26630:
<HolyKnight> 마이클찡?
<Guest26630> 방갑습니다. 오래간만이네요
<HolyKnight> 넹
<HolyKnight> 근데 아메리칸드림챈에도 오셔유~
<HolyKnight> 요즘 미국에서 잘 되가심미까
<Guest26630> 아직까진 잘 살 고 있어요
<HolyKnight> 좋군유
<Guest26630> 어떻게 지내요?
<HolyKnight> 그냥저냥 지내유
<HolyKnight> 요즘은
<HolyKnight> 주식투자하고 있어유
<Guest26630> 아 그래요..
<HolyKnight> 네
<HolyKnight> Guest26630:
<HolyKnight> 보여드릴게유
<Guest26630> 넵
<HolyKnight> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19UpF2XP_k81pXs81dLcmgVcOUXvaf2epiYw0aZno_L8/edit?usp=sharing
<HolyKnight> 본녀의 주식매매일지예유
<Guest26630> 좋군요
<Guest26630> 만이 벌었네요
<HolyKnight> 그런가유
<Guest26630> 터틀트레이딩이란게 있는데
<Guest26630> 한번 보세요
<Guest26630> 유투브에서.. 주식 투자하는데.. 좀 도움이 될수있을 것 같네요
<HolyKnight> 그게 모예유?
<Guest26630> 거북이 트레이딩 방식.. : 장기간 투자로 인하 수익금 만들기....
<Guest26630> 유명한강좌임.
<HolyKnight> 오
<HolyKnight> 떙기는데유
<Guest26630> 홀리나잇님은 어디에요?
<HolyKnight> 모가유
<HolyKnight> 한국이쥬
<Guest26630> 여하튼 잘 지내요
<Guest26630> 난 몇일 전에 맹장 띠어내서...
<Guest26630> 집에서 일하고 있어요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 재택근무인가보네유
<HolyKnight> 으으 새벽 4시 넘었네유.
<HolyKnight> 본녀... 자러 감미다
<HolyKnight> ㅂㅂ
<razGon_LeO660m> 하이여
<razGon_LeO660m> 인천공항입니다.
<razGon_LeO660m> 노트북으로 원격연결
<razGon_LeO660m> 다녀오겟습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-02-07
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/7609740
<ipeter> 안녕핫에ㅛ?
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> Seony: 주말 잘 보내고 계신가요?
<ipeter> 내일은 슈퍼볼 하네요.
<ipeter> 전 주말이지만 학교에 나왔습니다.
<ipeter> 집에 있으면 뒹굴뒹굴 하지만,
<Seony> 주말이기전에 명절 아닌가요?
<ipeter> 그래도 일단 집을 나오면 씻고, 책도보고, 인터넷도 이렇게 소소히 하구요
<ipeter> 엄밀히 말하자면 오늘부터 명절 연휴입니다.
<ipeter> 허나, 저는 어디로 이동하지 않기에
<ipeter> 그렇게 의미가 있지는 않습니다.
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니하고 이야기 나눴어요.
<ipeter> 아마 4월 8일부터로 말씀하셨던것 같아요.
<ipeter> 정확한것은 아니지만 아마 써니님과 이야기 나눠보고 스케쥴 맞춰보신다고 한것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 매직아이 박물관 가고 싶다고 하시네요.
<Seony> 매직아이 박물관이 있군요
<Seony> 뱅기표 샀다고 메일 받긴 받았어요
<ipeter> 아직 book은 안했다고 하시것 같은데..
<ipeter> 써니님과 맞춰보고 스케쥴 결정한다 한것 같았어요.
<ipeter> 근데 제가 잠결에 챗했으니, 정확하지 않을수도 있습니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 아무튼 어서오서 오세요.
<ipeter> 뵙고 싶습니다.
<Seony> 아까 9시간 전에 메일 왔었는데 8일에서 16일까지라네요
<ipeter> 참고로,
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니에게
<ipeter> 소개팅 가능하냐고 하니까
<ipeter> 써니님께 부탁해보래요.
<ipeter> 아주 많이 알꺼라구요.
<ipeter> 여자들을요.
<ipeter> 그래서 제가 한마디 해줬어요.
<ipeter> he wants to monopolize them all....
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 아직 절 잘 모르시는군요
<Seony> 저는 퇴근하면 집에 박혀서 잘 안나오는 편입니다
<ipeter> 엔젤 아주머니가 아주 많이 웃으셨습니다.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 잘 안나오는 정도가 아니라, 아예 안나온다시피하죠
<ipeter> 흥.
<ipeter> 써니님 섭섭해요.
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋ 장난입니다.
<Seony> 저는 좀 오타쿠적인 성향이 있어서요...
<ipeter> 혹시라도 불쾌해 마셔요.
<ipeter> 네네.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 네
<ipeter> 개개인의 취향 절대 존중합니다.
<ipeter> =)
<Seony> 집에 있어야 힐링이 되는 편인데, 제 와이프는 밖으로 나가야 힐링이 되는 편이죠
<ipeter> 맞아요.
<ipeter> 사람마다 다 다른것 같습니다.
<ipeter> 와이프분은 잘 계신가요?
<ipeter> 써니님이 몇년생이시죠?
<Seony> ipeter님이 79년생이죠?
<ipeter> 이런건 쿼리로 해야하는데..너무 개인적이군요.
<ipeter> 아닙니다.
<ipeter> 하나 더 젊어요.
<Seony> 아.. 80이군요...  저랑 제 와이프가 ipeter님보다 나이가 많습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이구.
<ipeter> 이미 알고 있습니다.
<ipeter> 예전에 얼핏 말씀 해주셨는데
<ipeter> 다만 제가 정확히는 몰라서 여쭤봤습니다.
<ipeter> =)
<Seony> 저는 78년생이에요
<ipeter> 저보다 형님인거 알고 있죠.
<ipeter> 네네..
<ipeter> 지금은 밤으로 치닷고 있겠군요.
<ipeter> *닫
<Seony> 네 밤 10시 됐네요
<ipeter> 책을 읽고자 하는데 아직 몇개는 맞춤법을 헷갈리네요.
<Seony> 어떤 건데요?
<ipeter> 책이요?
<ipeter> 주로 박범신씨의 책을 읽었어요.
<ipeter> 요즘에는요.
<ipeter> 은교, 소소한 풍경, 그리고 주름이요.
<Seony> 저도 가끔 책을 좀 읽고싶긴한데, 책을 읽어야할지 공부를 해야할지 잘 모르겠떠라구요...
<ipeter> 맞습니다.
<ipeter> 항상 고민이죠.
<ipeter> 책을 읽을지, 공부를 할지, 아니면 나가서 산책을 할지
<ipeter> 일을 해야할지.
<ipeter> 나이를 먹으니 할것은 많아 시간은 없어지고
<ipeter> 체력은 점점 떨어져 늦게까지 무엇을 할수도 없습니다.
<ipeter> 영화를 보는재미에 빠져 영화를 보기 시작했으나
<ipeter> 그것도 시간을 핑계로 이제는 심야시간에 보곤하죠.
<ipeter> 삶이란게 이런건가요.
<ipeter> 젊었을때는 2~3시까지 밤새 공부하고 뭘해도 그다음날 피곤한게 전부고 삶이 항상 재미있었는데 말이죠.
<ipeter> 이제는 만나는 사람들도 줄어들고, 어느새 너무 개인적인 삶이 되어버린듯 싶습니다.
<Seony> 뭐 다들 그렇죠..
<Seony> 나이 먹고 시간 갈수록...
<ipeter> 그곳에서는 외롭지 않으신가요?
<Seony> 어떤 면에서요?
<ipeter> 글쎄요.
<Seony> 일단, 종종 사람들 만나고 같은 분야에 있는 사람들끼리 정모 같은거 하고 그런거 보면 한국에 있었으면 좋겠다는 생각은 종종 해요...
<ipeter> 마음을 터놓고 이야기..
<Seony> 음식은 여기서도 왠만한건 다 먹을 수 있어서 음식은 별로 문제가 없고...
<ipeter> 네 말씀하신 그런것도 포함해서 하는 의미였습니다.
<ipeter> 네..
<Seony> 제가 외향적인 성격은 아니라서, 별로 외롭진 않네요
<ipeter> 다행입니다.
<ipeter> 저도 외향적인 성격은 아니지만...
<ipeter> 근데 미국살면 외로움 탈꺼 같아요.
<Seony> 취미를 만드시면 외롭지 않을 거에요
<Seony> 보통 외로움 타는 성격의 특징이, 사람 만나는 걸 좋아하는 사람들이거든요...
<oming> 저는 외로울때 인터넷방송 켜두는데.. 한번 해보세요 ;)
<ipeter> 레버넌트 보러 갑니다.
<ipeter> 내일 뵈어요.
<razGon_LeO660m> 다녀오세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-30
<pchero_work> 기분좋은 월요일입니다. :)
<pchero_work> 점점 해가 길어지네요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 아마 내일은 뒤늦은 월요병이....
<pchero_work> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<jungmin-kim> .
<cobi> .
<HolyKnight> http://www.pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=humor&no=300059
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 확실히 길게 쉬면 출근하기가 싫네요.ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 다들 출근하실 시간인가보군요
<DRACOKR> 새해 복 many many 겟하시길
<DRACOKR> 아 일하기 싫타
<lexlove> 저는 오늘 그만둔다고 말해야해서 스트레스입니다.ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-01-31
<DRACOKR> 음...
<drake_kr> 아 일싫다
<drake_kr> 겜 오토를 돌리기 위해 가상머신 돌리려 했는데..
<drake_kr> 걍 머신 하나 박는게 더 싸게 멕히겠네요
<HEAD|Office> wh
<HEAD|Office> 좋은 아침입니다ㅜ ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 다들 설 연휴 잘 보내셧어요? ㅎ
<lexlove>  HEAD|Office, 안녕하세요.^^
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님~!
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 전에 말씀하셧던
<HEAD|Office> 직장 취직건은 어떻게되셧는지 ㅎ
<lexlove> 오늘이 입사지원 마감일이고 내일이 면접이라서 오늘 개별연락을 준다고 합니다.
<lexlove> 일단 저는 내일 면접때문에 퇴사한다고 말씀 드려야할 거 같습니다.^^
<lexlove> 면접시간 연락 받고 말씀드릴려구요.
<HEAD|Office> 아하 네 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 엄청 스트레스 받고 있습니다. 그리고 한달을 버텨야해요. 흑;;;
<drake_kr> 이미 마음이 떠난 회사에서 버티는거 엄청 큰 곤욕이죠
<HEAD|Office> 설 전에 말씀하시지..
<HEAD|Office> 저라면 미리 말씀해놓고
<HEAD|Office> 설 연휴를 좀더 맘편하게 보냇을거 같습니다..  몇일 쉬더라도..
<DRACOKR> 그래도 새출발은 좋은거죠
<HEAD|Office> 그렇죠.. ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 백수
<HEAD|Office> 저도 백수 하고싶어요.. 근데.. 그러면 맞아죽음..
<lexlove> 윽~ 오늘 면접보러 오라네요. 흑;;;
<bluedusk> ㅋㅋ 화이팅입니다.
<lexlove> 잠바입고 생얼로 출근했어요.ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 당당하게 말해요
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아니면 당당하게 반차를 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 몸이좀 아프다고 일찍 퇴근한다는 변명스킬도
<HEAD|Office> 괜찮고요
<HEAD|Office> 병원 가야된다는
<HEAD|Office> 어차피 면접은 오늘 하루만이니 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 어짜피 말해야하는거 말씀드릴려구요
<HEAD|Office> 네 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 화이팅입니다
<lexlove> 점심 먹고 말씀드릴려구요. 체할거 같아요.ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그렇게 하세요 ㅎ
<sinbi> hi
<sinbi> だれかいますか。
<sinbi> 何もないみたいですね。
<Work^Seony> 뭔 한국 IP 주소에서 접속해서 일본어를...
<jasonKR> 일타'하기가 쉽지도 않을텐데.... ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 일본인인척인가여?
<HEAD|Office> 일타 어떻게 쳐요?
<HEAD|Office> 영어로 치는건가요?
<HEAD|Office> 이미 나갓으니 뭐 아웃오브 안중이네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 日本語ができる人がありますが
<drake_kr> 出ちゃいましたね。
<drake_kr> 일어치는 방법이야 많지만요.
<drake_kr> 걍 폰에서 잘 되니..
<drake_kr> 후.. 대비안은 진짜 1프로 부족하네요..
<drake_kr> Jessie에 들어간 kvm은 버전이 낮아서 paravirtualize까지만 되고..
<drake_kr> 그렇다고 stretch로 가보니 gcc가 너무 높아서 yocto가 안돌고..
<drake_kr> 우분투로 가자니 2년에 한번씩 신경써줘야 하고..
<drake_kr> 팍씨 bsd로 엎을까..
<HEAD|Office> 근데 한국 아이피 주소는
<HEAD|Office> 어떻게 알아요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HEAD|Office> 페렌 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 엉 맛점햇어
<HEAD|Office> ?
<lexlove> HEAD|Office: 말씀드렸어요
<HEAD|Office> 오오
<HEAD|Office> 뭐라셔요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 막 뭐라 하시진 않았을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 막까지는 아니고 뭐라고 하시죠..^^;;
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그래도
<HEAD|Office> 의지를 피력하셧으면
<HEAD|Office> 오히려 더 맘이 편할거에요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 그래도 가시방석이에요.ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 새둥지를 틀려면 헌 둥지는 잘 정리해야죠 ㅎ
<waagrr> 밥먹고 일을 하니 눈꺼풀이 5톤...10톤 같네요
<waagrr> 연휴는 잘 보내셨는지요
<HEAD|Office> 처음 말슴하시는거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 원래 계셧나..
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<waagrr> 제가 바빠서 과묵해지네요
<waagrr> 반팔을 입으니 난방이 나와도 꽤 춥군요......
<DRACOKR> 내가 모르는걸 남에게 시켜야 할땐 어떻게 해야 하는가...
<DRACOKR> 관리가 잘 안되네 -_-
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 아
<HEAD|Office> 예전에 본거같기도하고..
<HEAD|Office> DRACOKR : 팀장이세요? ㅎ
<DRACOKR> 네
<bluedusk> 우헤헤
<bluedusk> 백수되니 춥네요..
<bluedusk> 이번달 난방비 꽤나 나올듯 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> bluedusk: 일 그만두신거에요?
<lexlove> 출장(?) 가요~
<youngbin> 혹시 ibus, fcitx 입력기를 snap(snapcraft.io) 패키지로 패키징 해보신 분 있나요?
<youngbin> nimf 를 snap 패키지로 만들어 보는 중인데, 빌드는 되는데 작동이 잘 안되네요.
<youngbin> https://gist.github.com/sukso96100/a30d3afbf3d823af1f510a2abceb2104
<HEAD|Office> DRACOKR 아 그러고보니 전에 구인구직 공고를 내셧던 분이신가요 ㅎ
<DRACOKR> 네
<HEAD|Office> 아하..
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ 아 그떄 회사 디게 이쁘던데 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 하아 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 우리 회사는 칙칙 ㅋㅋ
<DRACOKR> 이뻐봐야 인테리어일뿐...이죠 뭐
<HEAD|Office> 이사 안가나...
<DRACOKR> 그래봐야 건조하고 미세먼지 잔뜩인 사무실
<HEAD|Office> 이쁜회사에서 더 일하기 좋져 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우리회사는 98년부터 그대로 임대해서 쓰나봐요
<HEAD|Office> 화장실도 구식
<HEAD|Office> 비대가 사이즈 안맞아서 튀어나와있음 ㅡㅡ
<HEAD|Office> 건조하고 미세먼지 가득해도 인테리어 잘된 좋은 회사에서 일하고싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 건축쪽이라 명함도 못내민다는 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 아 렉스님이
<HEAD|Office> 그나마 비슷한과 이셧는데
<DRACOKR> 일종의 투자죠 뭐.... 다른 회사나 구직자들 보기에도 인테리어 잘 된 회사가 그럴듯 하니
<HEAD|Office> 네 맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 여기는 사장님 안계신가요? ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 다 회사원분들이신가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<darkhi> 월급의 노예입니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 다들 월급의 노예시군요... ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 나중에 저는  월급의 노예에서 신분상승을 꽤해야겟어요
<HEAD|Office> 사장님 소리 한번 듣고싶네 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 근데 잘못햇다가
<HEAD|Office> 폭삭 망하겟죠... ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 도전정신이 부족해서 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 옆자리에 앉아있는 선배 형은 사장님이면서 월급쟁이인데 ..ㅜㅜ 좀 부럽더라고요
<DRACOKR> 사장님 소리는 어디 도매업체나 기사식당 가면 사장님들이 손님을 사장님이라고 부름 ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 그 사장님 말고 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 진짜 사장 ㅋ
<a> ?
<DRACOKR> 중소기업 어렵고, 영세자영업자들이 워낙 많은 나라라, 사장이라고 다 좋은건 아니죠 ㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 그러니까요
<HEAD|Office> 다 잘되는건 아니니깐..
<DRACOKR> 반대로 남을 착취하지 않으면 자기힘만으로는 신분상승이 어렵다는 뜻도 되고
<Guest28111> 우분투 16.10 버전인데 compiz에서 3D 큐브나 창 흔들리는 기능 설정이 왜 없어요?
<HEAD|Office> 의사 들도 레드오션인데
<HEAD|Office> 전 사장되면 직원 착취하는 사장 안될꺼에요 ㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 적당히 당근과 채찍을 ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 내 성격상 그렇게 밀당하는 성격이 안되니.. 내가 사장하면 다 퍼주다가 망할라나.. ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 그래서 생각한게
<HEAD|Office> 1인 사무소 같은거 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 저는 그런거 해볼라고요 ㅎㅎ
<DRACOKR> compizconfig-settings-manager 설치하시면 기능 설정 가능하지 않나요? 큐브는 아마 유니티랑 충돌해서 잘 안될테지만
<DRACOKR> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PI7F2pMSKM
<Guest28111> 감사합니다 보고 따라하고 있어요^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 에고 늦게 봤네요ㅠㅜ 친구랑 짜장면 먹었습니다
<drake_kr> 짬뽕생각..
<DRACOKR> 어릴때는 짬뽕이 먹을만 했는데, 요즘 짱뽕은 왤케 매울까요 ㅋㅋㅋ 어릴때보다 매운거 못먹는건 아닌데
<DRACOKR> 세상 음식이 점점 매워지나
<drake_kr> 근데 짬뽕먹을땐 짜장이 땡기고 짜장 먹을땐 짬뽕이 땡깁니다.
<DRACOKR> 둘다 먹어요
<drake_kr> 예전엔 그랬는데 양이 줄어서..
<Seony> 저는 걍 물어볼 필요없이 짬뽕
<drake_kr> 하지만 앞에 앉은 사람이 짜장ㄹ 맛있게 먹으면 그때만큼은 땡기긴 하잖아여
<drake_kr> 저도 이제 더이상 '소'년이 아니라서..
<drake_kr> 위장이 한개입니다
<DRACOKR> 난 성장기가 지난지 30년이 됐는데 왜 몸무게가 성장하는가
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/572274148
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/572367548
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 내일부터 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 차기 대표자 선거가 시작됩니다.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 각 가입하고 계신 메일링, 포럼 등을 통해 링크가 발송되며 IRC에도 링크가 게재됩니다.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 후보는 현재 여기에도 계신 youngbin 님입니다. 최근에 계속 계셨는데 말수가 적어 잘 모르셨을것 같습니다.
<TaeheeJang_iPhon> 더 나은 커뮤니티를 위해 꼭 부탁드리겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<sungyo> http://www.pgr21.com/pb/pb.php?id=humor&no=300059
<sungyo> 디자이너들의 밥줄 끊어지는 소리가...
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~!
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<PotatoGim> 옙~ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://paintschainer.preferred.tech/
<ahoops> 간만에 인사드립니다. (__)
<HolyKnight> 할룽유
<HolyKnight> 필리핀은 어떠시나유
<ahoops> 아 오랜만이에요.
<ahoops> 그냥 지냅니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 잘지내시죠?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> 네 본녀도 잘 지내쥬.
<ahoops> 한국 요즘 시끄럽죠?
<ahoops> 뉴스보느 재미가 쏠쏠하던데요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ahoops: 엇. 안녕하세요~ 오랜만입니다. 잘 지내시죠?
<ahoops> Feren^IRCCloud: 안녕하세요~~~ 오랜만입니다 ㅋ
<ahoops> 얼마전에 한국 들어갔다왔는데, 물가가 참 착하게 올랐더군요 -_-;
<ahoops> 살벌하더군요.
<ahoops> 예전엔 친구들 만나서 소주한잔해도 십만원이면 떡을 쳤는데 진짜로 옛날이야기가 된듯해요.
<HolyKnight> 네 정치 이슈가 끊임없쥬. 대선 시기도 오구유
<HolyKnight> 여전히 보라카이에 살고 계시나유.
<ahoops> 넹..
<ahoops> 한국도 물가가 많이 올랐는데 여기도 대통령 바뀌고 나서는 폭등중이네요.
<ahoops> 서니님도 그동네 대통령 바뀌고 말 많던데 괜찮으신지 몰라요? ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ 글쿤유
<ahoops> 세금 확실히 걷겠다~ -> 술담배값 폭등.
<ahoops> 서민들 하루 200페소 버는데 담배한값 70페소 -_-;;
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ
<sungyo> 음?
<sungyo> 제가 담배를 피지 않아서 제가 있을 때 얼마였는지가 기억이 안나네요.
<ahoops> sungyo: 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<ahoops> 한 3년전에 제가 돈이 없어서 제일싼담배 한갑 산적있는데 20페소였는데, 지금은 제일싼담배가 40페소 넘네요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> ...
<sungyo> 필리핀도 좋은날이 지났네요.
<sungyo> 식료품도 그렇게 올랐나요?
<Taehee_Jang> 안녕하세요, 항상 우분투를 사용해주시고 발전에 기여해 주셔서 감사합니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Taehee_Jang: 안녕하세요.
<Taehee_Jang> 2월 1일 지금부터 2월 14일까지 차기 대표를 위한 선거가 가능합니다.
<Taehee_Jang> Feren^IRCCloud
<Taehee_Jang> 안녕하세요^^
<Taehee_Jang> https://survey.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/survey/index/sid/581733/newtest/Y/lang/ko
<Taehee_Jang> 소요시간은 10초 내외이며, 여러분의 소중한 한표 간곡히 부탁드리겠습니다.
<Taehee_Jang> 모두들 좋은 밤 되시길 바라겠습니다.^^
<sungyo> 투표했어요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 이맥스를 조금 살폈는데
<sungyo> 맨탈이 붕괴되고 있어요.
<sungyo> 아니 조금 더 정확히 표현해보자면, 세계관(?)이 뒤집히고 있어요. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저도 예전 제 사수였던 사람이 이맥스파여서 이맥스 써보라고 권하긴 했는데, 몇 번 살펴보다가 걍 때려쳤어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 걍 vim파로 대동단결 하렵니다
<sungyo> 이거 함부로 건들였다가는 훅 빨려들어갈거 같아서 조심스럽네요.
<sungyo> 은근히 이맥스파들이 계신가보네요?
<Work^Seony> 여기 채널에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 알기로 이 채널에 한 분 계신걸로 알고 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> IRC Client도 Emacs 사용하시는 분이였는걸로 기억하네요..
<Work^Seony> imsu라고... 이맥스 잘씁니다
<sungyo> 립스랑 친하셔서 그런가요
<Work^Seony> 립스는 뭐에요?
<sungyo> lisp..
<Work^Seony> 아 리습...
<Work^Seony> 임수가 리습하나요? 아닐껄요... 걔는 C만 할 거에요ㅕ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아무래도 운동 부족인 것 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 볼링을 쳤다 하면 저녁에 무조건 아프네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래봐야 9 파운드 들고 낑낑거려.. 8 파운드 드는데 말이죠..
<Work^Seony> 볼링을 안해봐서 잘 모르겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아령은 집에서 들고 운동하긴하는데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근처에 볼링장 있으면, 주말에 한번 들려보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인 취향이지만 전 한번 치고 겁나 빠져서 미친듯이 다닙니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 부산까지 가서 볼링 치고 왔는걸요ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 늦은밤까지 다들 고생이 많으십니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops> 이맥스는 elisp이 진입장벽이 문제라서 압박이 있으실듯하군요.
<ahoops> 네네 오랜만이에요.
<ahoops> 서니님 이민자해서 말 많던데 괜찮아요?
<Work^Seony> 네 뭐 저는 하와이 살아서...
<Work^Seony> 본토 사는 사람들은 피부로 체감한다더라구요
<ahoops> 역시 좀 떨어져 사는게 좋아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 거리상 이유도 있긴하지만, 이 동네는 백인 비율이 아주 적거든요
<ahoops> 네.
<ahoops> 임기가 8년이던가요? 잘 되셔야할텐데!! 좀 똘끼있는 양반이 대통령이 되서리;;
<ahoops> 그래도 저처럼 막 죽어나가는 동네는 아니니 부러워요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 4년요
<ahoops> 아 4년임기에 연임가능하고 3선은 안되는군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 서니님 저..흠;
<ahoops> 전업할까해요 ㅎㅎ;
<ahoops> 농사지어볼까 생각중이에요.
<ahoops> 하도 섬에서만 살아서 그런가 산에서 좀 살아보고 싶은 생각도 많이 들구요.
<Work^Seony> 엥 왠 농사요
<ahoops> 섬이 너무작아서 언젠가는 밖에서 살생각은 하고 있었는데요.
<ahoops> 그래도 열심히 살았던 가장큰 이유가!! 운전안해도 된다는거였는데요. ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 거 농사도 어렵다던데요
<ahoops> 네..
<ahoops> 야채먹고 살고싶어요.
<ahoops> 아주 맨날 고기만 먹어서 미치겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 지금은 뭐 드시는데요?
<Work^Seony> 아 꼬기...
<Work^Seony> 야채를 흔하게 안파나봐요?
<ahoops> 파는데 퀄리티가 한국에서는 가져다 버리는것들이에요.
<ahoops> 제가 깻잎을 제일 좋아하는데요.
<ahoops> 한장에 백원 좀 넘어가요 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 요즘 트럼프 때문에 영주권 못받아서 미국 떠야되면 어디서 살아야하나 고민 중이네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 좀 기다리시면 또 뭔가 좋아지지 않을까요.
<ahoops> 항상 위기는 기회다 이렇게 생각하시고!!
<Work^Seony> 그렇게 기대하기엔 제 취업비자가 이제 3년 남아서요
<ahoops> 턱걸이인가요;;
<Work^Seony> 그나마도 앞으로 무조건 2년 안에는 영주권 신청해야하고...
<Work^Seony> 막상 캐나다 호주 이런데로 취업해볼 생각하니까, 막상 제가 잘하는게 딱히 없는 게 문제네요...
<ahoops> 농사가 좋다고 저는 생각합니다 =3
<ahoops> 혹시 aquaponics라고 들어보셨어요?
<ahoops> 저 이거 해보려구요. 진지하게 구상중입니다.
<Work^Seony> 저는 그쪽은 잘 몰라서 처음 보네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 서니님도 땅값 싼쪽 알아보셔서 농사지으세요..
<ahoops> 한국 들어오지마시구요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저는 그런 돈은 없어서 걍 취직해야합니다
<ahoops> 농사지으시랜까요!
<Work^Seony> 농사 지으려면 땅 사야되잖아요
<Work^Seony> 장비도 사야할테고
<ahoops> 흠.
<ahoops> 제가 살려는 땅이 sqm당 2000원정도? 하거든요.
<ahoops> 살만하자나요!!
<Work^Seony> 거긴 외국인도 땅 구입이 가능하나요?
<ahoops> 전 와이프명의라 문제없죠 ㅡㅡ;;
<Work^Seony> 그럼 저는 어떻게 가능하길래 거기서 농사를 추천하세요?
<ahoops> 법인 만드시면되죠;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐 저한테는 전혀 현실성이 없는 부분이네요
<ahoops> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 네 거의 농담조죠 =3
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 그냥 뭐랄까요.
<ahoops> 한쪽으로만 가는것도 좋은데요. 다른쪽도 한번 생각해보셨으면 해서 그냥 가볍게 말씀드리는거에요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그런 여유가 있으신 것 자체가 부럽네요
<ahoops> 저도 말은 이렇게 하지만 현실은요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저는 통장에 있는 돈이 300만원도 안되네요  ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 사람들 없는곳에 가서 살라구요..총맞을까봐서요 ㅡㅡ;
<Work^Seony> 와이프가 일을 할 수 없는 신분이다보니
<ahoops> 한국들어가니, 한국가면 한국사람들 와이프 구박할까 스트레스구;;
<Work^Seony> 필리핀이면 아무래도 좀 그렇죠... 울나라가 인종차별이 꽤 심한 나라이니...
<ahoops> 애기를 낳아도 차별할까 스트레스구요.
<ahoops> 천상 여기서 살어야하는데 흐이그;
<ahoops> 아 맞다..
<ahoops> 전기는 태양전지로 해결하면 되는데 인터넷이 없어서요.
<ahoops> 위성인터넷 알아보고있는데요.
<ahoops> 요즘 무궁화위성써서 8메가까지도 나온다고 하더라구요.
<ahoops> 꽤 충격적이네요.
<Work^Seony> bits에요?
<ahoops> 네 bps요.
<ahoops> 가격이 얼마나 될지는 모르겠는데요.
<ahoops> 지금 kt랑 상담메일 주고받는 중이에요.
<Work^Seony> 하와이 섬나라에서도 8메가 바이트 나오는데, bps면 흐... 좀 힘들겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 위도경도값부터 주라고해서 보내주니깐 대역폭 어떤거 쓰실래요 하고 답장왔네요.
<ahoops> 일메가도 감지덕지하고 살아서요 ㅠ
<ahoops> 2/4/8메가 이렇게 3가지인가보더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 걍 하와이 오시죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하와이에 필리피노 엄청 많은데
<ahoops> 그냥반 임기끝나고 분위기좀 보고요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 글구 개인적으로 필리피노 안좋아해요 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops> 아주 막장놈들 에허
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 여기서도 좀 싫어해요
<ahoops> 제대로 사는놈이 한 10%도 안되는듯해요. 걍 막장임 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> 여기는 그 정도까진 아닌데, 사회 전반적인 인식이 필리피노는 별로 안좋아해요
<Work^Seony> 한국인 부모들이 공통적으로 자녀들한테 하는 얘기가, 결혼상대감으로 어느 인종이든 다 괜찮은데 필리피노는 데려오지 마라 더라구요...
<ahoops> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 제가 부모여도 음..심각하게 따져볼듯해요. 워낙 심해서;;;
<ahoops> 쩝.
<ahoops> 여기서 한 20년넘게 사신분이 예전에 했던말이 생각나네요.
<ahoops> 여기서 안해본일이 없다고 하시더만..건축이고 요리고 뭐고 별일 다해봤다구요.
<ahoops> 저도 한 20년 지나면 저도 여기서 안해본일 없다고 하고 살듯하네요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그러다 말년에 걍 택시 운전이나 하게되는거죠
<Work^Seony> 미국에도 그런 한인들 많습니다.  영어도 한 마디 못해서 주류사회에 끼지도 못하고, 이삿짐 나르고 택시 운전 하고 이일 저일 잡다하게 다 하다가 걍 나중엔 택시...
<Work^Seony> 그러면서 겁나 잘난척하고 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 그분이 지금 하는 일이 건물지어서 로컬얘들한테 방값받아서 생활하시네요.
<ahoops> 외국생활이 확실히 쉽지 않은듯행.
<ahoops> 해요.
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 그렇겠죠... 일단 언어부터 안통하니...
<ahoops> 학습곡선너무 완만하니..
<ahoops> 저두 요즘에는 한국사람들이랑은 아예 만날일도없구 한국말자체를 안하고 사는듯하네요.
<ahoops> 다들 과거이야기만해서 피곤해요 ㅡㅡ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 와이프 땜시 한국말은 매일 하는데, 제가 워낙 사회부적응자 마냥 집에 틀어박혀있는걸 좋아해서...
<ahoops> 제가 완전히 그 케이스에요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 행동반경 30미터이내에요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 음 kt이거는 안되면 농사짓는건 포기;;
<ahoops> 인터넷없이 어캐 살어요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 자연인이 되시는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 안되요 ㅡㅡ
<ahoops> 지금 알아보고있는게 배에다가 안테나 때려박고 배에서 쓰는놈이거든요.
<ahoops> 장비는 비싸도 괜찮은데 월사용료가 얼마나 될지 참 궁금하네요.
<ahoops> 정액제라고 해서 기대는 하고 있는데 흐이그
<Work^Seony> 비용부터 물어보시지 그랬어요
<ahoops> 그걸 말을 안하더라구요.
<ahoops> 그래서 오늘 마지막메일에 월사용료부터 말해주라했어요.
<ahoops> 2메가 얼마 4메가 얼마 8메가 얼마! 딱 이거부터 말해주라~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-01
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 어제 면접봤어요.^^
<Work^Seony> 어떠셨어요?
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> Work^Seony: 타지에서 설명절 잘 보내셨습니까~????
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> erc가 왜 안먹지.. ㅠ.ㅠ;
<Work^Seony> jun_, 여기는 걍 평일이라서 평소처럼 지냈어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 설 끝났더니......... 일을 산더미처럼 주네요;;
<Work^Seony> jun_, 해외에서 살면 그 나라 명절날에 명절 기분을 느끼게 되죠
<Work^Seony> Thanksgiving day때 추석 느낌이 난다거나...
<jun_> Work^Seony: 아하....ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony: 기어 하실때 헤드샷 팡팡 잘 나오세요? 전 잘 안되던데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<DRACOKR> 선거니까 후보자 사진박은 포스터 같은거 있으면 분위기 날텐데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 원래 걔네들 한 방에 안죽잖아
<imsu> Work^Seony: 아~ 원래 한방에 안죽는거에요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 롱샷 같은 데미지 쎈 스나이퍼 라이플로 헤드샷 쏴야 한방에 죽지, 안그러면 겁나 갈겨야돼
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다~
<jun_> autowiz: 따듯한 곳에 잘 갔다오셨습니까~???
<autowiz> 응 좀 덥더라 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> autowiz: 저는 포항으로 가시는줄 알고있었는데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포항아니라니까 ㅋㅋ 경주면 몰라도 암튼 간반에 좀 쉬고 왔어 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 집에 내려가시는줄 알았죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 태국가서 매연만 엄청 먹고 왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 전 포켓몬 잡겠다고 계속 싸돌아만 댕겼습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> autowiz: 태국다녀오셨군요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 가서 고생도하고 욕도 먹고 물도먹고 그랬습죠 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> dkssud
<HEAD|Office> 안녀ㅑㅇ하
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 헤드님도 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 오랫만이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 휴가 좀 다녀왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님
<HEAD|Office> 그동안
<HEAD|Office> 안보엿는데
<HEAD|Office> 휴가 어디로 가셧엇어요
<HEAD|Office> ㅎ
<autowiz> 방콕 -> 파타야 -> 푸켓 돌고 왔어요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> .
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 안녕하세요!!
<autowiz> Feren  안녕~ 이제 한살 더 먹었겟구만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 넵넵ㅎㅎ 이제 진짜 성인입니다!
<autowiz> 순간 성인군자가 된줄 .. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 성인군자보단.. 성인군인은.......
<autowiz> 허걱 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 20살 넘었을때 제일 많이 드는 고민이었던거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안그래도 1월 1일날 '부산지방병무청장' 이름으로 편지가 오더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 4월쯤에 검사 받으러 가야죠..
<lexlove> 어제 밤에 워크넷에 구인광고를 올렸는데 오전에 들어온 입사지원서만 12개나 되네요.ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> lexlove: 무슨 파트인가요? 저도 지원해도 되나요?
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 건설업 경리사무원이에요.
<lexlove> 제가 퇴사하거든요. 제 후임자 구합니다.
<lexlove> 어제 면접보는데 복지관에 네트워크담당자가 네트워크는 어느정도하냐고 물어보시더라구요
<lexlove> 입사하게되면 복지관 네트워크도 만져볼수 있을거 같아요.^^
<jasonKR> lex love: "네트워크담당자가 네트워크는 어느정도하냐고 물어보시더라구요" 에 머라고 답하셨?
<jasonKR> 1. 너보다 많이 안다"고...........? ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 음. 그런 대답, 생각도 못했는데.. 고려해봐야겠네요.
<jasonKR> 선교'님, 오랜만 ^^
<lexlove> 학원할때 강의실 셋팅 혼자 다했습니다. 모든 네트워크를 혼자 구현하라고 하면 못하겠지만 이미 구축되어있는 네트워크는 좀 할 수 있을거 같습니다. 라고 했어요
<lexlove> 또 본인의 업무 이외에 다른 파트에서 필요하다면 어떻게 하겠느냐고 묻더군요.
<lexlove> 저 거기가면 컴터 고쳐야할거 같습니다.ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> "본인의 업무 이외에 다른 파트에서 필요하다면 어떻게 하겠느냐?"고.........저 같은면 "보수 봐서..."라고 ㅋ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> jasonKR 새해 복 많이 받으세요!
<jasonKR> ^^
<sungyo> 보수 봐서..ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> jasonKR: 새해 복 많이 받으세요.(했는지 안했는지 기억이 안나요)
<jasonKR> 우리 사이에 무슨 ㅋㅋㅋ (서로 했었어요.)
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 앗 제순님 안녕하세요~ 새해 복 많이 받으십시요~ ^^
<jasonKR> 예, 오즈'님도.....금년엔 나 국수 먹여주나? ㅋㅋㅋ <--- 반 농담이요. ㅎ
<jasonKR> 오즈'님....어떤 방법으로든 여행 사진 좀 보여줘요.
<autowiz> 사진을 별로 안찍어놔서요 ㅜㅜ 좀 정리해서 보여드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 군대가야져..
<RadioZen> ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 흑
<HEAD|Office> 괜찮아 요즘 군대 재밋어졋어..
<HEAD|Office> 군대 ...잘 갓다..와...흑
<Feren^IRCCloud> 군대..
<jun_> 우울한 분위기에... 괜히 순대가 땡기네요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 국밥이 먹고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 순대하면 백순대 이지요~ 크~~
<HEAD|Office> 군대에 싸지방 있어 ㅜㅜ 아얄씨 들어와서 불러 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 아.. 나 군대때 싸이월드 들어가서.. 방명록에 눈물의 댓글을 남기던게 생각나네 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 아 .. 아바이 왕순대가 짱입니다 오즈님
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직 신검도 안 받았는데요 뭘 ㅎㅎ
<RadioZen> ㅈㅓ ㅎㅏㄴㄱㅜㄱㅁㅏㄹㅇㅣ ㅇㅣㄹㅓㅎ게 ㄷㅗㅣㄴㅡㄴ데
<RadioZen> Nimf ㅅㅏㅇㅛㅇㅈㅜㅇ
<RadioZen> using HEXCHAT
<jun_> 혹시나 javascript나 html잘 하시는분 있으신가요..? DB연동 관련해서요;;;
<DRACOKR> DB연동을 하려면 서버쪽 프로그램을 해야 할텐데, 자바스크립트나 html은 서버가 아니라 클라이언트쪽 언어죠
<sungyo> 만약, 서버쪽 언어가 PHP라면, PHP측에서 DB랑 연동 작업을 해야 할테구요.
<sungyo> JSP라면 자바로
<sungyo> 팝콘을 좋아해서 집에서 직접 튀겨봤는데, 맛있네요.
<autowiz> 전자랜지나 후라이펜으로 해먹을 수 있는 팝콘이 마트에 팔았었던적이 있었지요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 잠시 잠수타는동안 하나 해결하고 왔습니다;;
<jun_> 그냥 css문제였어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 아.
<sungyo> 고생하셨네요.
<jun_> 해결하고나니까 제일 쉬운 문제더군요.... 하....
<autowiz> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~~
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 배고파
<drake_kr> 오늘저녁은 얌냠치킨으로 할까...
<DRACOKR> 얌냠치킨...
<imsu> 즐퇴하세용 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/573423722
<pchero_work> 신기하네요. ㅎㅎ
<oming> 안뇽하십니까?~
<oming> 후움.. 갑작스럽지만 질문좀 하나 해도 될까요?? (ㅠㅠ)
<bluedusk> 넵
<oming> 지금 centos에 서버버전에 한글로된 폴더를 하나 올렸는데.. cd명령어로 접근을 못해서요
<oming> 근데 이상하게 기존에 있는 한글폴더에는 접근이가능한데
<bluedusk> cd  (탭) 키 치면 뭐라고 나오는데요?
<oming> 제가 올린 파일은 접근이 안되네요.
<bluedusk> 권한이 없을수도 있구요
<oming> 인식이 안되욥
<bluedusk> 그럼 권한 없을 가능성이?
<oming> 음 잠시만욤.
<oming> 딱히 권한문제는 아닌거같은데..
<oming> 음.. 따로 폴더명말고 다른방법으로 접근할수있는 방법없을까요?
<oming> 예전기억으론 inode로 접근가능했던거 같은데.. 여기선또 안됩니다 ㅜ
<oming> 음 이게 ssh 로 접속해서 한글폴더를 만들었을때는 접근이 되는뎁.. ftp클라로 올리니 접근이 안되네요.
<bluedusk> 그럼
<bluedusk> 한글 유니코드나 조합형 문제일수도 있어요
<oming> 지금 맥에서 올린거라.. 더그럴수도있긴한뎁..
<bluedusk> cd \(탭)  해보실래요?
<bluedusk> 역슬러쉬가 맞나? 특수문자 구분해주는게
<oming> 넵
<oming> 음.. 아무반응을 안하는것 같습니다.
<oming> 분명히 ftp로 올린게 글자보여지기는 헌데 인식을 못하는것같은뎁..
<oming> 지금 ftp로 올린파일명이랑 똑같은걸 ssh로 접근해서 만들었더니 같은폴더에 같은폴더명 두개가 존재하네요 ㅎㅎ..
<oming> 음.. ㅎㅎ bluedusk 님 조금이라도 도움을 주셔서 감사합니다.. ㅜㅜ 이제 집에가봐야 겠습니다.
<oming> 음.. $ cd $(find -inum 112323) 요런식으로 한글폴더로 이동은 가능한데 한글폴더에 스페이스가 있으면 이동을 못하는군요.. ㅎㅎ
<oming> 그럼 다음에 다시 뵙겠습니다. 감사합니닷!
<pchero_work> 우분투 커뮤니티 대표 선거가 있었군요. 방금 투표하고 왔습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jmkim> 안녕하세요, 차기 대표 선거 메일을 받아 몇 년만에 접속하였습니다. 커뮤니티 홈페이지의 디자인이 많이 바뀌어 있고 IRC채널 링크도 쉽게 접근가능케 되어있네요. 모두들 새해 복 많이 많으시고, 한 해 계획하신 대로 이루시기를 기원합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 반갑습니다
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 아침에 회사메일 열어보니 입사지원서가 많이 들어왔네요. ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 요새 구직자가 많나봅니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-02
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<jun_> 오늘도 할게 넘쳐나는 하루입니다~ 하하하하;;;
<jun_> 그러게 설 전에 확인해달라고 몇번을 했는데도 안하더니... 뒤늦게사 빨리해달라고 징징징이네요;;
<DRACOKR> 잔디 메신저는 왜 고장나서...
<DRACOKR> 9시 전에는 멀쩡했는데 일할려니 고장 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요??
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 요즘 트럼프 이민정책 때문에 저도 한국 가야되면 취직은 가능할지 걱정스럽군요
<autowiz_> 참 어제 여쭤볼려다가 못여쭤본게 있는데. 게임하는데는 빔보다 TV 가 좋을거같은데 서니님 생각은 어떠하신지요?
<Work^Seony> 빔프로젝트요?
<autowiz_> 제 옆자리로 오시는건 어떠신지요? 하하핫
<autowiz_> 거실엔 TV 가 있는데
<Work^Seony> 혹시 빔프로젝트 써보시긴 한거죠?
<autowiz_> 방에 TV 가 없어서 은근 불편하더라구요
<autowiz_> TV 살까 하고 있었는데 .. 빔은 어떨까 하는 생각도 들어서요.
<Work^Seony> 저도 빔프로젝트로 게임하려고 이것저것 알아보면서 싸구려 빔프로젝트 하나 사서 써봤는데요,
<Work^Seony> 이쪽 커뮤니티에서도 빔프로젝트로 게임하는 사람들 얘길 들어보면,
<autowiz_> 몇번 은 써봤지요
<Work^Seony> 최소 100만원짜리 빔프로젝트 쓸 거 아니면 걍 티비나 모니터 써라 에요
<lexlove> Work^Seony: 불법체류자에만 국한된 이야기가 아니에요?
<Work^Seony> 일단 색감이 제일 문제입니다
<autowiz_> 100만원 빔 써도 빔은 TV 보다는 선명하지는 못할거같다는 생각이
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 불체자랑 중동출신들은 그렇긴 한데요, 사실상 그 이민정책의 근간을 이루는 사상이 "Hire American"이거든요
<autowiz_> 100만원이아니라 1천만원 짜리에 고가 스크린 달아도 TV 가 승~
<autowiz_> 그래서 공장들도 다들 미국에 더 지으라고하고
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 결국, 취업비자니 영주권이니 전부 제한될거라는거죠...
<Work^Seony> autowiz_, 게임은 아직까진 무조건 티비입니다
<lexlove> 글쿤요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 기존있는사람들은 이미 미국시민으로 인정해야하는거 아닌가요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 이미 영주권 및 시민권자는 아무 문제 없어요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 그래서, 저도 한국 돌아가게되면 취직은 가능할까 걱정스럽네요
<autowiz_> 그냥 TV 보는건 어떨까 싶긴한데요. 생각해보면 극장은 전부 빔이잖아요 .. 욕심같아선 둘다 달아버리고 싶은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 게임이 목적이신거죠?
<Work^Seony> 게임이 목적이시고 둘 다 다실 형편 되시면, 차라리 4K에 HDR 지원되는 티비를 사시는게 더 나아보여요.
<autowiz_> 아니요 저는 영화 드라마가 목적인데
<autowiz_> 서니님 게임 좋아하셔서 게임 으로 여쭤본거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 그러면... 빔도 나쁘지 않아보이는데요... 어차피 영화 드라마야 그래픽이 중요한게 아니니...
<autowiz_> 하긴 그렇지요. 노트북으로도 잘 보니까 으음.
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 40대 되면 무조건 관리직으로 빠져야하는거죠?
<lexlove> Work^Seony: 가능한 버티시는게 좋을거 같은데요.
<lexlove> 트럼프가 계속 대통령할것도 아니고...^^;;
<Work^Seony> 네 당연히 저도 버티고 싶죠 ㅎㅎ.  근데 제가 버틸 수 있는 시한이 이제 3년 남았거든요...
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 대부분이 그렇긴할껍니다.
<autowiz_> 물론 아닌쪽도 있구요 . 40초반 개발 팀장님 직접 코딩하시고 계시더라구요
<autowiz_> 40중반이실지도 ^^
<Work^Seony> 음... 막상 고민하기 시작하니까, 제가 잘하는게 없더라구요
<autowiz_> 프로젝트 PM 도 팀원만 잘만나면 재미있을것도 같던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 프로그래머도 아니고, 네트워크 엔지니어도 아니고, 걍 시스템 관리만 좀 할 줄 아는 수준인데다, 그렇다고 영어를 잘하는 것도 아니고...
<autowiz_> 유학도 몇년 갔다온 제 친구가 자주 하던말이
<autowiz_> 자기는 영어는 좀 하는데 막상 외국가서 살려고하면 영어말고는 할줄아는게 없어서 고민이라고
<autowiz_> 저보고 부럽다고 했는데. 저는 반대로 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 영어가 넘 안되서 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 영어 못해서 고민인데요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님 한국오시지요 ㅎㅎㅎ 으음...
<autowiz_> 어찌어찌 살려면 살겟지만
<autowiz_> 가능하면 한국에서 살면 외국보다는 부당한 처우가 많은거 같아서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇죠 뭐 그것 뿐이겠어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기서 5시도 안되서 퇴근하는데..
<autowiz_> 그래도 어쨌거나 프로그래머쪽이 한국에선 대우 받고 있습니다. 좋은회사가면 자유롭게 일하기도 하구요.
<autowiz_> 서니님 프로그래밍 이미 잘 하시니까 언제든 제가 이회사 있는동안은 자리 만들어 드릴 수 있습니다 하하핫
<autowiz_> 그래도 하와이 계시는게 더 좋으시겠지만 ㅠㅠ    완전 시민권받거나 그런것도 알아보긴 하셔야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 엥 저 프로그래밍 잘 못하는데요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<autowiz_> 그정도면 잘하시는거지요 ^^
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 감자감자~ 안녕~~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저 프로그래밍할 때는 아직도 함수명 기억 못하고 사용법 기억 못해서 매번 구글링... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 저도 그렇게 하고있습니다 사실 . ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 전부다 외워지지가 않더라구요. 그래서 소스안에다가 argument 설명 다 집어넣고 있지요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어디 가서 면접볼 때 제일 걱정되는게, 이 자리에서 코딩 좀 해봐라 라고 하면 함수 이름도 모르고 사용법도 모르니 걍 의사코드로... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 수도 코드랑 전체적인 프로그램 흐름이랑 알로리즘 구현하는게 더 중요하지요 ^_^
<drake_kr> 영화드라마는 빔이 좋죠
<drake_kr> 게임도 뭐 반응속도 필요한거 아니고 툼레이다나 안찾디드같은거 하기엔 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 게임도 뭐 반응속도 필요한거 아니고 툼레이다나 안찾디드같은거 하기엔 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 오바와치같은건 좀 그시기하고
<drake_kr> 키보드 마우스를 많이 쓸거 같다면 빔은 비추입니다
<drake_kr> Uhd는 40인찌 이상 추천요
<drake_kr> 빔은 pf1500이 기준선인듯 하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 몇달 전에 $69짜리 빔 사서 싸봤는데 가격대비 괜찮긴하더라구요
<drake_kr> 아 그거 추천해요
<drake_kr> 10만원 안짝인거 사서 써보고 미리 실망하는거도 나쁘진 않죠
<jasonKR> ircCloud^ Seony: 모델/품번 소개 좀 해 줘요. 나도 하나 사려는 중여요.
<autowiz_> 감자감자~
<autowiz_> 맛점 하고 있으삼??
<drake_kr> http://m.compuzone.co.kr/product/product_detail.htm?ProductNo=361264&BigDivNo=10&MediumDivNo=1050&DivNo=2144#desc_reveiw
<autowiz_> http://www.compuzone.co.kr/product/product_detail.htm?ProductNo=396636&bannerid=CompuzoneBest
<autowiz_> 이런것도 나왔네요 VR ful set
<autowiz_> full
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/573967243
<drake_kr> 부산?
<ircCloud^Seony> jasonKR: Abdtech 1200 라는 모델이네요
<jasonKR> 오즈,서니님 많이 감사. ^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 혹시  퍼블릭 주소(endpoint)로 Push Notification 받는 페이지 만드는법 아시는 분 계신가요?
<jasonKR> telegram과 (cli irc client) weechat 에서 토큰 부여받아서 할 수는 있는데...
<drake_kr> 전 mcu쪽에선 거의 while로 돌리는데
<drake_kr> Linux/ethernet에서는 poll이나 epoll 쓰겠죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 저가형 빔프로젝터는 꼭 밤에 쓰시길 추천해드립니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 낮에 보는 거랑 완전 깜깜한 밤에 보는 거랑 차원이 다르더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하 그런것도 있군요
<autowiz_> 역시 TV 로 가는게
<drake_kr> 걍 60인치 fhd같은거도 나쁘지 않습니다. 생각보다 엄청 싸기도 하고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz_> Feren 안녕~~
<ircCloud^Seony> 하이
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네네 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감기 때문에 맨 정신이 아니네요
<autowiz_> 감기 심하게 걸렸구만 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 와~ 이틀동안 들어온 입사지원하신 분들이 29명이네요. 괜히 좋은 회사 나가는 듯한 묘한 기분이 듭니다.ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 아하~ 렉스님 자리 대신할 사람 뽑는건가보군요
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 요새가 워낙 불경기다보니...
<lexlove> 네.^^
<lexlove> 정규직을 뒤로하고 비정규직으로 갑니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 앗 합격자발표는 2월 15일이에요.ㅋㅋㅋ (김칫국 먼저 마시는 중)
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_: 늦감기가 무섭네요ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 초코렛 안주면 화내는거 아니에요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 그 날 축하할 준비하고 있을게요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 네네.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 일단 단독으로 면접봤어요.ㅋ
<lexlove> 이러고도 떨어지면 진짜 저에게 문제가 있는거에요. 흑;;;
<lexlove> 떨어지면 어딘가로 사라질지도...
<drake_kr> 초코를 주지 않았으니 합격을 시키지 않겠다 라던지
<drake_kr> 으 추워
<drake_kr> 아직 반팔은 무리인가..
<lexlove> 헉 반팔이요? 반팔이라는 말만 들어도 춥네요
<drake_kr> 잉
<drake_kr> 밥을 션찮게 먹어서 그런가
<imsu> Work^Seony: 아직 영주권 없으십니깡?
<imsu> drake_kr: 추위 안타시는 양반이.~!! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오 임수다
<HEAD|Office> dkssud
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 희휴 엄청 바빳네요
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이러다 모르시는 분이보면 성이 "오"인줄 알겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오임수라니
<HEAD|Office> 내가 고x 라니 버전인가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 공포 영화는 겁나 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 뭐 보셨어요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 옥토시 오브 더 제인 도 봤습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 저희 지역에 영화관이 없어서 영화를 보려면 순천시로 나가야했어요. 물론 먼 거리는 아니지만요.
<lexlove> 그런데 이번에 대형 아울렛이 생기면서 CGV가 들어온다네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 벌써 개관했네요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 매점은 2월중순부터 한다고 하고.. 여튼 영화보기가 수월해질거 같습니다.ㅎ
<lexlove> 주말에 컨택트 보러 가야겠어요.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 ㅎㅎ 다행이네요
<drake_kr> 공포영화 outlast나 amnesia는 어때요?
<drake_kr> 한 10년 전엔가 주온 극장에서 보는데 잔다고 쳐맞은 기억이...
<lexlove> 공포영화를 극장에서 보면 돈이 아까워요..
<lexlove> 하도 눈을 가려서 대부분 못보고 와요. 흑;;;;
<HEAD|Office> 연예 초반일때
<HEAD|Office> 효과가 만점이죠..
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 어맛~! 오빠~!
<HEAD|Office> 자연스럽게 스킨쉽... ㅋㅋ
<HEAD|Office> 어맛이 아니라 꺄악이 맞겟네요
<HEAD|Office> 오빠소리 들어본지가 언제적이냐.. ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 아 감기가 걸려서 미치겟습니다 ㅜㅜ
<HEAD|Office> 아기한테 옮길까봐 집에서는 마스크 끼고 각방으로 자고있는데
<HEAD|Office> 아이가 미열이 있어서 ㅜㅜ 저한테 옮은게 아닌가 하고 걱정이에요
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ 고생이 많으십니다.
<lexlove> 남성들과 공포영화보러 간적이 없네요.  ㅡ.ㅡ
<lexlove> 아무도 저에게 어맛~ 오빠~를 원하지 않았나 봅니다.
<autowiz_> 다들 시력에 문제가 있으신가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 시력이 정확해서 문제겠지요.ㅠㅠ
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님이 안놀랄껄 너무 잘 알기에 안갈꺼 아닐까요
<HEAD|Office> 강심장 렉스님
<lexlove> 그랬을까요? ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 아마도요
<HEAD|Office> maybe
<HEAD|Office> ㅋㅋ 농담입니다
<lexlove> (진담으로 받아들임)
<lexlove> 저도 농담입니다.ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 암네시아 한번 보세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: 아웃라스트는 게임 아닌가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-03
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 금요일이라서 그런가 일의 능률이 떨어지네요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 금요일 이군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 오즈님 설마 월화수목금금금 은 아니죠?
<autowiz> 에이 설마요
<autowiz> 월화수목목목목 이지요
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 금요일은 좀처럼 오지 않습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 슬프네요~
<autowiz> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 요즘이 어떤 새상인데요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, 어떤 세상인가요?
<autowiz> 아 여기가 아닌가 봅니다 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 전 걍 궁금해서 물어본건데요
<jun_> 아~~~~~~~~~~ 파견지에서 벗어나고 싶습니다~
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 예~전보다는 점점 나아지고 있지않나 해서 말씀드린겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ 그런거군요 뭐 죄송하실 것까지야...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 조~ 위에 "아 여기가 아닌가 봅니다 죄송합니다" 부분이 나름 개그라고 한건데 말이지요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 현실 세상과 , 가상현실을 넘나들다가 실수를 하는 그런 모토로 다가 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 감기가 사람을 엄청 귀찮게 하는군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 어제 주문한 택배가 오네요.. 역시 택배는 기다리는 맛~
<jun_> lexlove: 어떤거 주문하셨길래요??
<Work^Seony> 저는 여기 살다보니, 가끔 주문한걸 잊어버릴 때도 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 책이에요. 아웃라이어..
<lexlove> 최근에 미움받을용기2를 읽고 있었는데 끝부분 약간 남겨두고 안읽고 있었어요.
<lexlove> 어제 책 신청하고선 찔려서 밤에 좀 읽다가 잠이 들었어요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 책 말씀하시니까 저도 책 좀 읽어야겠네요
<lexlove> 방금 도착해버렸네요.ㅎㅎ 기다림의 즐거움이 끝났습니다.
<drake_kr> 전 올해도 120권 정도 읽었네요
<drake_kr> 아 작년
<drake_kr> 1월에도 15권 정도 읽었으니 올해도 그정도는 읽을거 같애요
<Work^Seony> 흐 저는 최근 3년간 한 권도 안읽었네요
<lexlove> 저도 몇권 안읽었어요.
<drake_kr> 킨들이 정말 좋은거 같아요
<drake_kr> 성능이 후져서 책을 읽을수밖에 없어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전자책 괜찮은가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 난 집중이 안되서 못읽겠더라고
<ircCloud^Seony> 책은 종이로, 게임은 겜기로 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 역시 아직은 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 머 전 꽤 괜찮아요
<drake_kr> 킨들 없었어도 책을 읽긴 했겠지만 한달에 10권도 못 봤겠죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> drake_kr: 구입이랑 휴대가 용이해서 책을 좀 많이 읽을 수 있었던건가요? 그거 아니면 딱히 생각나는 이유가 없는데.. 궁금합니다.
<drake_kr> 책은 원래 text로 가지고 있었고요
<drake_kr> 원래는 책보려고 사과판을 샀었는데
<drake_kr> 사과판의 단점은 성능이 너무 좋아서 게임을 하게 돼요
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 리디북스껀 어때요?
<drake_kr> 교보sam이랑 크레마터치는 뱈라이트가 없어서 광량 부족하면 눈깔아파요
<HEAD|Office> dkssudgkjtldb
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<autowiz> 헤드님 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님 안녕하십니가 ㅎ
<autowiz> 네~ 안녕하세요~
<HEAD|Office> 오즈님은
<HEAD|Office> 이제
<HEAD|Office> 직장에 복귀하셧겟네요
<kim032175> 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 우오!
<HEAD|Office> 써니님 오셧다
<HEAD|Office> 안녕하세요!
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  저 오늘 낮에 하루종일 근무하면서 챗하고 있었는데요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> HEAD|Office: 안녕하세요
<HEAD|Office> ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 렉스님도 안녀하세요 ㅎㅎ
<HEAD|Office> 제가 오늘 늦게들어와섷 ㅎ
<kim032175> 저는 우분투 사용자가 아니라 칼리 사용자인데요. 리눅스는 몇일전에 처음시작해보고 칼리는 커뮤니티가 없는 것 같아서 여기서 여쭈어 봅니다
<HEAD|Office> 드디어 friday 입니다
<kim032175> 한글 폰트를 설치하려고 apt-get update 하려는데 unknown command: apt 라고 뜨는데 어떻게 해야하는지 아시나요?
<Seony> 칼리 리눅스가 우분투 베이스인가요?
<Seony> 데비안 베이스군요
<Seony> root로 명령어 실행하셨나요?
<kim032175> 우분투 베이스는 뭐고 데비안 베이스는 뭐죠?
<kim032175> 네
<Seony> 음... 그 차이를 모르시는데 왜 칼리를 쓰세요?
<DRACOKR> 우분투 기반으로 변형시킨 리눅스 배포판이면 우분투 베이스라고 하는거죠
<DRACOKR> 예를 들면 민트라던가
<kim032175> 아
<DRACOKR> 그래서 민트는 우분투에서 사용할수 있는 명령은 99퍼센트이상 적용가능하죠
<DRACOKR> UI나 민트 독자 기능 빼면
<Seony> 바이너리 있는 디렉토리에 apt라는 단어가 있는 파일이 있는지 한 번 뒤져보세요.
<kim032175> 없네요
<kim032175> 아니 없네요 가 아니라 없어요
<kim032175> 어떻게 해야하나요?
<Seony> 구글링해보니 칼리 리눅스에 apt-get 커맨드가 없는 사례는 없군요
<kim032175> 그러니 여기에 질문해봅니다
<kim032175> 미치겟더군요
<DRACOKR> 데비안 계열에 apt-get이 없으면 그건...그냥 뭔가 잘못 깔린거. 다시 깔아야 하는거 아닐까요
<Seony> 음... 데비안, 우분투, 민트의 경우는 이런 사례가 없어서, 그냥 다시 설치해보시라는 말씀 밖에 드리기 어렵네요
<kim032175> 처음에는
<kim032175> 있었는데 몇번하다보니 갑자기 커맨드에러가 떠서말이죠;;
<DRACOKR> 집을 지었는데 문이 없어 느낌인데요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<kim032175> 처음에는 404에러인가? 그거 뜨다가 갑자기 커맨드에러뜨니
<Feren^IRCCloud> 중요한 데이터를 백업하고, 재설치하는 것을 추천드립니다.
<Seony> 보통 데비안 베이스의 경우, 일반 유저에 /sbin이랑 /usr/sbin에 패스가 걸려있지않아서 종종 그럴 수 있는데, root로 시도하셨는데도 없다니 뭐 어쩔 도리가 없군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 터미널에서 404 에러가 뜨는 경우도 있나요?
<Seony> 뜨지. apt이 http를 통해서 받아오니깐
<DRACOKR> apt-get update 할때 외부 url을 받아오니까... 소스리스트 잘못되면 뜨긴 하죠
<kim032175> 터미널에서 sudo -i 치고 패스워드 쳐서 root 로 드가면 맞는건가요 ?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 맞네요 그런 경우를 생각 안 했네요
<DRACOKR> 그런데 그경우 404는 내 리눅스가 아니라 남의 에러라서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 이번 문제하고는 관련없겠죠
<Seony> kim032175, 네 맞아요
<kim032175>   +
<DRACOKR> 사이트 방문자 IP를 웹브라우저에 넣어보면, 높은 확률로 IP타임 관리자가 뜨고, 비밀번호는 admin admin ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 어휴..사람들 왜 이러지요
<Seony> 털리면 정신차리겠죠
<autowiz> 별로 털리게 없다고 생각하는 사람들이 많은거 일 수 도 있지요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제조업체에서 기기마다 ID/PW를 랜덤으로 설정해서 출하하면 좋을텐데 말이죠.
<autowiz> Feren 이 알바 몇일까지 한다고?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저 알바 끝났습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 1월 1일부터 백수였어요
<autowiz> 땜빵인가?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네?
<autowiz> 아님 집에서 계속 쉬는건가? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 집에서 계속 쉬고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 좋구먼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 요즘은 친구들 만나고, GNU 코어 유틸 소스 구경하고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 아 그리고 서울은 며칠 지연되서 28일날 올라 갈 것 같아요.
<DRACOKR> 많은 공유기 업체가 비번을 랜덤으로 출하하는걸로 압니다. 하지만 전 동일 비번인 것도 이해해요.
<DRACOKR> 예전에 나우누리 고객센터 일할때...초기 비번이 123456인데도 그것도 잊어먹고 매번 비번 묻는 사람도 있고, 1234로 바꿔달라는 사람도 있었는걸요
<autowiz> 일일이 비번설정하는것도 일이라
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 그런 경우들도 있군요..
<DRACOKR> 랜덤비번으로 하면 아마 고객응대가 훨씬 많아질겁니다
<DRACOKR> 심지어 나우누리는 가입안내서와 CD에 초기비번이 스티커로 붙어 있었는데요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 초기화 하면 시리얼 뒷자리 이런것도 있었는데 , 불편해 지긴 하지요.
<HEAD|Office> 오 페렌
<HEAD|Office> 서울와? ㅎㅎ
<RadioZen> hello! can anyone help me? I am using Nimf (formerly dasom) and ibus and they both do this.
<RadioZen> ㅇㅏㄴㄴㅕㅇㅎㅏ세ㅇㅛ
<RadioZen> it's okay on libreoffice, browser, dashboard
<RadioZen> only hexchat/ little red notebook all on ubuntu software
<RadioZen> i tried changing font... any suggestions?
<RadioZen> ㄷㅗㅇㅗㅏㅈㅜ세ㅇㅛ ㄱㅗㅁㅏㅂㅅㅡㅂㄴㅣㄷㅏ
<lexlove> 왜그럴까요? ㅠㅠ
<RadioZen> little red notebook and hexchat // why only these programs?
<jasonKR>  TaeheeJang-KR <--- 얘는 입장하는 건 안보이고 ㅋㅋㅋ 퇴장하는 거만 보이네!? ㅋ   물어 볼 말 있는데...
<jasonKR> 컹~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonKR> 반가워요. 태희님.
<Feren^IRCCloud> HEAD|Office: 네 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 주말 잘 보내셔요~
<Taehee_Jang> 공유기가 고장나서 답변을 못 드렸습니다 죄송합니다 흑흑
<Taehee_Jang> 모두 주말 잘 보내세요!!
<jasonKR> 태희님 잘 알았습니다. 즐 주말 ^^
<drake_kr> 아 오늘도 arm걸릴뻔...
<drake_kr> 하지만 오늘 키보드 가방이 도착!!
<kim032175> 안녕하세요
<kim032175_> hi
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<kim032175> 칼리 리눅스 apt 커맨드에러 뜨는데
<pchero_work> 어떤 에러가 뜨나요?
<pchero_work> 에러 메시지 좀 올려주세요.
<kim032175> 초기화후 재설치하려는데
<kim032175> ㅇ
<kim032175_> -bash: apt-get: command not found
<kim032175> 라고 뜹니다
<pchero_work> 혹시 칼리 리눅스 최신버전 인가요?
<pchero_work> $ sudo apt update
<pchero_work> 입력해보세요.
<kim032175_> sudo: apt: command not found
<kim032175> 안됩니다만
<pchero_work> sudo yum update
<pchero_work> 해보세요.
<kim032175_> sudo: yum: command not found
<kim032175> 안됩니다
<pchero_work> apt-get 이 정상적으로 설치가 안된것 같은데요..
<pchero_work> 설치할때 옵션 설정하신게 있나요?
<kim032175> 아뇨
<kim032175> 처음에는 404에러만 떳는데 제가 실수로 apt를 지운것같아요
<pchero_work> sudo find /usr -name apt-get
<pchero_work> 나오는게 있나요?
<kim032175> 잇어요
<kim032175> apt-get
<kim032175_>  ./usr/share/bash-completion/completions/apt-get
<kim032175> 라고 뜹니다
<kim032175> 아까전에 seony란 분께서 초기화하고 재설치하시라던데 어떻게 하는건지 도무지 모르겠네요
<kim032175> 늦은 시간인것 같으니 주무시고 내일 다시 여쭈어보겠습니다
<pchero_work> sudo aptitude
<kim032175> 몇일동안 겨우 한글폰트설치하려하다
<pchero_work> aptitude 가 아직 동작할겁니다.
<pchero_work> 그걸로 apt-get 다시 재설치 하셔야 할 것 같으세요.
<kim032175> 업데이트조차 안되네
<kim032175_> -bash: aptitude: command not found
<kim032175> 안됩니다만
<HolyKnight> http://www.fmkorea.com/best/574635466
<drake_kr> Kali가 debian 계열이 아닐수도..
<drake_kr> 버전 올라가면서 다른 배포판 택하는 경우도 있어서요
<BetaFish> 안녕하세요 :D
<BetaFish> 멀티부팅 설정을 다 끝냈지만 문제가 생겨 도움을 청하러 왔는데요. 부팅시 우분투의 부트로더가 인식이 안되서 윈도우로 넘어가는 문제가 발생합니다.
<BetaFish> 현재 2개의 물리적 디스크를 가지고 있고, sda1(윈도 복구 파티션)/sda2(윈도 파일들), sdb(우분투 부트로더), sdb1(스왑), sdb2(/), sdb3(/home) 이렇게 나뉘어진 상태입니다.
<BetaFish> 우분투 부트로더는 제가 레거시 윈도우를 쓰는 중이라 윈도 부트 매니져 파티션에 설치하지 않고, sdb에  설치했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 흠... 리눅스 사용법 자체를 모르는데 왜 그렇게 칼리를 쓸려고 하는지 이해를 할 수가 없네...
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-04
<jasonKR> 칼리' 특별한 것 없는데...ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇긴한데요 ㅎㅎ 리눅스를 써본적도 없는 사람들이 걍 이름만 듣고 그걸 쓰면 뭔가 다른 것 같아서 써보나싶어 좀 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonKR> 해킹툴 모아 놓았다"고 하니까...무지개 끝을 따라 가보고 싶은 맘이 생기나봐요.
<Work^Seony> 걍 툴 몇번 클릭하면 해킹이 되는줄 알고있는게 아닌가 싶어요
<jasonKR> 그러게 말여요. =
<Work^Seony> 사실 그 툴을 쓸려면, 기반 지식이 있어야 쓸 수 있는 건데, 걍 클릭 몇번으로 저절로 되는줄 아는 사람이 많더라구요
<jasonKR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 영화보면 그렇잖아요
<drake_kr> 한 1분동안 미친듯이 키보드 두드리면 cia 국장 권한이 손에 들어오는 마법
<jasonKR> 나는 에둬드 스노든" 영화나 봐야지. ㅋ
<drake_kr> Uryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<HolyKnight> 구글, VR 창작도구 ‘틸트브러시 툴킷’ 오픈소스로 공개 http://www.bloter.net/archives/271061
#ubuntu-ko 2017-02-05
<kim032175> 안녕하세요
<kim032175> aptitude 업데이트였나? 그건 어떻게 하는건가요 ?
<kim032175> 몇일전에 물어봤듯이 apt파일은 있으나 apt unknown command 라고 뜨는데 어떤분이 aptitude 업데이트를 하라고 하시더군요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<twinsen_> 새해 복 많이 받으세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<twinsen_> irc 백만년만이라 단축키 전혀 생각이 안나서 irssi 초보 도움말 봅니다 https://irssi.org/documentation/startup/
<twinsenx> 하나 둘 셋 헥스챗 클라이언트 한글입력 테스트 하나 둘 셋 하나 둘 셋
<HolyKnight> http://www.hakawati.co.kr/387
<HolyKnight> http://www.slideshare.net/H4C/ss-59722847
<twinsen_> 프로그래밍은 모르니까 24강만 슬쩍 봅니다. 파이썬 2016apac이 작년 8월에 서울에서 열렸었군요. 제가 파이썬에 대해 아는거라고는 mps-youtube랑 youtube-dl 사용하려면 파이썬3 pip3이 필요하다는거 뿐이지만..
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<twinsen_> 주분투 xubuntu 16.04가 2003년산 구닥다리 ibm R40 노트북에 깔려있는데, 유튜브 240p해상도도 못볼만큼 하드웨어가 구려서 -_-; 터미널에서 유튜브 오디오만 듣기 위해 쓰고 있습니다 mps-youtube
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-29
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/923257277
<drake_kr> 후..
<drake_kr_> 아
<drake_kr_> 시작프로그램 등록을 안 해놨었군..
<drake_kr> 야호
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-30
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 유승철 그 아재는 뭔가 이상해 앞머리가 뒤로갔다는 이상한 소리지르지않나....
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 앞머리가 어떻게 뒤로가  자존감떨어지니깐 또 난리부루스 소리지른거지....
<bridgebot> <lz-reflpass> 유승철 : 1960.11.06
#ubuntu-ko 2018-01-31
<drake_kr> 아직 usb 모뎀이 남아있군
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 백암산 해발 1004미타 정상 찍고 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 1004미터 꼭대기에서 보니 흰눈이 쌓여있고 동해바다가 보였습니다
<soyeomul> 핸드폰 터지는거 확인하고 내려왔어요 1004미타 꼭대기에서요
<soyeomul> 간만에 소식 남기네요
<soyeomul> 먼저 자러가볼께요 존 밤 되세요~
<hackboat> quit
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-01
<drake_kr> 라즈배리파이 좀 살까..
<bridgebot> <youngbin> @barneta  안녕하세요:)
<bridgebot1> <barneta> 미개해서 슬랙 사용이 쉽지가 않네요 ㅋㅋ 다들 반갑습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-02
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> hi yo
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 요즘 몬스터헌터 하느라 출근-퇴근-게임의 생활이 반복되네요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 서니님 의외로 게임 지르신 게 없군요..
<drake_kr> 다 콘솔이라서 그런가..
<Work^Seony> 스팀이요?
<drake_kr> 네
<Work^Seony> 저는 피씨로는 게임 잘 안해요.  이상하게 피씨로 하면 집중이 잘 안되더라구요
<Work^Seony> 글고 또 콘솔 켜서 아는 분들이랑 겁나 떠들면서 겜해야 재밌기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> xcom2..
<drake_kr> 코만도스같은거죠?
<Work^Seony> 코만도스가 뭔지 기억이 안나지만, 아닐 거에요
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴은 턴제 전략시뮬인데, 상당히 유명하죠...
<Work^Seony> 재밌습니다..  강력추천해드려요
<drake_kr> 장애인들 데리고 독일군이랑 싸우는 게임이 코만도스..
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴도 1부터 하면 좋긴한데, 2에서 편의성이 개선되서 2부터 하셔도 괜찮을 듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 엑스컴 꼭 해보세요.  정말 재밌습니다.
<drake_kr> 1도 있긴 한데
<drake_kr> 아직 플레이를 안 했네요..
<Work^Seony> 아... 1편 있으시면 1편도 추천해드립니다.  명작의 반열에 오르는 게임이라 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 참고로 리눅스에서도 실행됩니다...
<drake_kr> 1994년 나온 게임이었네요..
<Work^Seony> 그건 처음 나온 년도구요, 그게 리메이크 되서 나온건 그리 오래 안됐어요
<Work^Seony> https://namu.wiki/w/%EC%97%91%EC%8A%A4%EC%BB%B4:%20%EC%97%90%EB%84%88%EB%AF%B8%20%EC%96%B8%EB%85%B8%EC%9A%B4
<Work^Seony> 2012년이네요
<Work^Seony> 무슨 게임인지 궁금하시면 유튜브에서 게임bj들이 하는거 한 편 보시는걸 추천해드려요.
<drake_kr> 외계인 드립이 아마 xcom으로 시작했을텐데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 오픈소스 버전도 누군가 만들었던걸로 아는데요
<Work^Seony> 게임bj 중에서 특히 쉐리가 이 게임을 잘해요
<Work^Seony> 쉬움 난이도도 겁나 어려운걸 철인 난이도로 하거든요
<drake_kr> https://github.com/SupSuper/OpenXcom
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 코만도스 오랜만에 듣네요 ㅎㅎ 원래 공략보면서 게임을 하지 않는 편인데 1편할때 공략집을 봐 가면서 해도 어렵더라고..
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 고요..
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 손가락에 살이쪄서 다른키가 막 눌리네요
<drake_kr> 코만도스는 장애인들 데리고 독일군이랑 힘겹게 싸우는 게임
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 독일군의 응집력에 놀랐습니다.. 어떻게 미군하고 싸워서 졌는지...
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 그 작은 병영에서 어찌나 많은 병력이 나오는지 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> https://ufoai.org/wiki/News 얘는 아예 메인스트림에 올라와 있네요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 다음주면 학교로 돌아가야한다는게 너무 아쉽네요 ㅠ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 방학동안 인턴하면서 재미있었는데 ㅠ
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 곧 스펙타클하고 환상적인 직장생활을 시작할테니 여유를 많이 즐기세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 어우…. 제가 M끼가 좀 있어서 그런거 좋아합…읍읍
<bridgebot1> <cyclone5989> 굿!!!!
<PotatoGim> https://github.com/orgs/gluster/people?utf8=%E2%9C%93&query=potatogim
<bridgebot1> <barneta> 안녕하세요 좀 늦게봤습니다
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 카톡을 사용할 수 없어서 DM보냈습니다
<bridgebot1> <barneta> 혹시 참여하는 인원은 몇명이나 되나요?
<bridgebot1> <kimej> DM으로 말씀 드리겠습니다
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 와 인턴 부럽..... 얼굴보고뽑는건가;;;
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 인턴 매학기마다 한두개씩 넣는데 면접땜에 ㅡㅡ
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 면접아무리잘봐도 얼굴에 돈 펴발른 사람만 채용하는건가...
<ahoops> 안녕하세요 (__)
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요^^^
<soyeomul> 이만 자러갑니다;
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 고등학생 인턴나가는거 부러워 하심 안됩니다...호
<bridgebot1> <kimej> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <kimej> 50만원 주고 20일동안 *나게 굴려요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-03
<Work^Seony> 어제 젤다의 전설 한글패치되서... 강제 2회차 해야하는군요
<Work^Seony> 몬스터헌터 하느라 바쁜디...
<bridgebot1> <lz-reflpass> 전 대학생인데 인턴 다 떨어지고;;;
#ubuntu-ko 2018-02-04
<ahoops> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-28
<autowiz> 서_니_님 성함이 소여물님 파이썬 소스에 들어가 있군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 성함이 아니라 닉네임이요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ?
<readytoact> ;;;
<readytoact_ipad> 안녕하세요 -0-
<readytoact_ipad> Seony:써니님
<readytoact_ipad> ;
<readytoact_ipad> 안녕하세요호오
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<readytoact_ipad> 아 이제 되는군요.
<readytoact_ipad> -_-.. 아이패드에서 멧신저가
<andrew> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<Seony>  앗 레디님 죄송합니다 이제서야 메시지를 봤네요
<andrew_> 아얄씨 이거 상시 접속하려면 히버네이트 해제해야 하나요?
<andrew_> 절전 모드
<Seony> 네 보통 하이버네이트 때문에 접속이 끊어지니...
<andrew_> 서니님은 어케 유지하시는거예요 항상 계시던데 ㅋ
<Seony> 사무실 컴퓨터죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기서 irccloud 걸어놓고, 집에서도 쓰고 그래요
<andrew_> 서버에서 아얄씨 쓰는거예요?
<Seony> 아뇨 그냥 데탑이에요
<Seony> 퇴근할 때 안끄고 퇴근하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<andrew_> 사무실 대탑 에서 아얄씨 상시 접속하고 아얄씨 클라우드로 집에서 연결해서 쓰신다 이말씀이신거죠?
<Seony> 어차피 모니터링 시스템 돌려야하기도 하고...
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<andrew_> 음.. GCP에다 걸어놓고 써도 될까요?
<andrew_> 저거 컴퓨트 엔진인가
<Seony> 정확히는 사무실 데탑애 아얄씨클라우드 켜놓고 최소화 시켜서 퇴근하면, 집에서도 보는 거죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> gcp는 뭐에요?
<andrew_> 구글 클라우드 플렛폼이요
<andrew_> AWS같은건데 구글꺼 평생 무제한으로 인스턴스 하나 띄울수 있습니다.
<Seony> 아... 음 아얄씨 클라우드는 웹브라우저 기반으로 돌아가는 거라서 아마 좀 어려울 거에요
<Seony> 아님 터미널용 아얄씨 클라 띄워놓고 ssh로 접속해서 쓰셔야죠
<andrew_> 저도 그생각 하고 있는데
<andrew_> 가만 생각해보니 나는 굳이 상주할 필요가 있나 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그렇긴 해요.  사실 제 경우는 로그아웃 되어있으면 뭔가 문제가 생겼다는 뜻으로도 볼 수 있어서 나름 모니터링 용도로도 되거든요
<andrew_> 아하 거기다 관리자님이시니 빠르게 대처 하실수도 있을거 같구요
<Seony> 네 그게 제 일 중에서 가장 중요한 부분이죠
<andrew_> 실례가 안되면 본업이 어떤건지 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Seony> 시스템 어드민이에요
<Seony> 하와이 주립대학교 사범대학 전체 IT 인프라 책임지고 있어요
<andrew_> 서버 관리 하시는거 인가요? IT 쪽 소프트웨어 엔지니어링만 빼고 하나도 몰라서요
<andrew_> 아
<andrew_> 학교 서버 관리하시는거군요 멋지십니다.
<Seony> 서버 관라에 소프트웨어도 포함이 되죠
<andrew_> 학교 서버는 큰 문제는 안생기겠죠?
<Seony> 네 보통은 조용해요
<Seony> 그러니 게임을 그렇게 많이 하죠 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가끔 일 벌리긴 하는데, 그럴 때마다 전문성 잃지않고 유지하면 되는 수준이라.... 뭐 공무원이 다 그렇죠 ㅋㅋ
<andrew> 이유없이 튕기네 음 바쁘신거 같아서 저는 답변기다리다 자러 갑니다 좋은밤 되세요
<Seony> andrew: GCP 무료로 쓸 수 있는게, Try GCP Free 이거 누르면 되는 건가요?  이건 왠지 트라이얼 같아서요
<Seony> 결제정보를 넣으라니 왠지 불안해서...
<andrew> 네
<andrew> 사실 오버 하면 다 결제가 됩니다
<Seony> 네 설명 잘 보니까, 업그레이드 하기 전까지는 돈 안빠져나갈 거라고 써있더라구요
<andrew> 그리고 무료 300크레딧을
<andrew> 1년간 사용할 수 있어서
<andrew> 돈이 빠져나가면 바로 어디서 세어나가는지 확인하시면 되요
<andrew> 아 참고로 컴퓨트 엔진이 EC2랑 같은건데
<andrew> 미국서버 한에서
<andrew> 평생 무료
<andrew> 인스턴스 사이즈는..
<Seony> 네 마이크로던가..
<andrew> https://andrewjk.me/ko/161/ 여기다 제가 조금 적어봤습니다
<andrew> 엄청 험블한 블로그니까 자세히 읽지 마시고 내용만 조금 참조 하시면 될꺼 같아요
<andrew> f1-마이크로에 hdd 30g입니다
<andrew> 개인적으로 EC2보다 쬐금 어렵더라구요 SSH 설정도 첨에 잘못해서 어버법합니다.
<andrew> 직접 key를 등록하는 방식이예요
<Seony> 저야 뭐 어차피 오픈스택 운영하고 있어서... 다 비슷비슷해서 쓰는 건 괜찮네요
<andrew> 넵 사용하시고 저도 좀 가르쳐 주세요 너무 어려워요
<Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<andrew> 돈나가는거는 엘라스틱 그거 뭐시기 처럼 고정 아이피 잡아주는거
<andrew> 안쓰면 페널티로 나가는거 있어요
<andrew> 저는 그걸로 1센트 까졌더라구요
<Seony> 음 그렇군요...  근데 인스턴스가 고정 ip를 안받으면 사용 자체가 불가능한데, 좀 더 살펴봐야겠네요
<andrew> 네 받는건 무료고
<andrew> 받아놓고 인스턴스 닫으면
<andrew> 페널티
<andrew> 그리고 미국 이외 지역에서 데이터 송신에 차지 되는거 있는데 1기가 까지 무료이고
<andrew> 북미에서 모든 지역의 대상 위치로 네트워크 송신 1GB/월
<andrew> 이 문구인데 잘 모르겠어요
<andrew> 무슨 뜻인지 잘모르겠어요
<Seony> 트래픽 얘기하는 걸 거에요
<Seony> 데이터 왔다갔다하는게 미국 내에서만 이루어지면 1기가까지 무료이고, 만약 미국 외 전세계로 데이터가 왔다갔다하면 돈을 차지한다는 소리구요
<andrew> 음.. 무료인듯 무료 아닌거 같네요
<Seony> 이브의 알파랑 같은 거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<andrew> ㅎㅎ 그렇겠네요
<Seony> 사실상 테스트 용도로 한 번 써봐라 하는 정도지, 이걸로 뭔가를 하려고 하면 안될 거에요
<andrew> 네 저도 그렇게 생각됩니다. 그래도 가격도 착하다고 하니 리눅스 연습용으로 나쁘지 않을꺼 같아요
<andrew> 미국내에서 한에..
<andrew> 아 그리고 랫질용 래틀스네이크 핏정보가 콥피팅 정보에 있는건가요?
<Seony> 리눅스 연습용이라면 그냥 버츄얼박스를 돌려도 되고, 아니면 맥OS 자체가 유닉스니까 그냥 쓰셔도 될 거에요
<Seony> 콥피팅은 앞에 별이 붙어요
<andrew> 네 Rat_DPatrol이 렛질용 레틀인가요?
<andrew> 홉고블린 들어있어서 이건가..
<Seony> 음... 이따 들어가서 확인해볼게요.  제가 쓰던 래틀 피팅도 드리고..
<andrew> 네 아마 오늘 중으로 스킬 빨아서 타볼까 합니다.
<Seony> 오 빠르네요 ㅎㅎ  그럼 저는 점심 먹고 올게요
<andrew> 제가 타던 비니는 데니얼님이 필요하실거 같아서
<andrew> 넘기기로 약속 했구요
<andrew> 20개 꽂아서 10밀좀 안되게 빨거 같은데 탈수 있겟죠?
<andrew> 저도 밥먹고 출근합니다 혹시 말씀해주실꺼 있음 카톡주세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^chrome> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^chrome> 크롬OS 에서 접속했씁니다
<Seony> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ptq6mVa6/KakaoTalk_20190114_001838071.png
<Seony> 40대에 이 정도면 평균 가나요?
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 저는 이제 20대인데 그만큼의 절반도 안되는것 같습니다..
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-30
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 나이자체 보다는 운동을 즐기는 사람이랑 운동을 귀찮아 하는 사람차이가 너무 클거같긴 합니다만 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 제가 걷기 이상의 고강도(?) 운동은 안하고 살아요...ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> https://dnsflagday.net/ 요런 사이트가 있군요 저는 오늘에야 알았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> edns 프로토콜 지원안하면 쿼리를 무시하겠다는내용인거 같습니다 ( 캐쉬 dns 제외)
<autowiz> 완전 옛날 dns 데몬아니면 괜찮을거같은데 방화벽쪽에서 혹시 문제가 생기는지는 확인해볼 필요는 있을거같습니다.
<Seony> 저희 도메인은 All Ok 떴네요
<autowiz> 제 저희 회사랑 연관 있는곳들도 다 OK 로 나옵니다. 한곳이 좀 오래된 버젼을 쓰고 있었는데 거기도 OK 뜬거보니 tcp 53 포트 문제 아니면 어지간하면 all ok 뜰거같습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 송아지 배꾸래 키우는 법 오늘 깨달았습니다 그리고 홀로 유레카를 외치며 우분투 대화방에 접속했네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 점심 식사 하셨는지요;;;
<autowiz> 배꾸래가 무엇인가요?
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 꾸벅
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 소여물님~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> 소들의 밥통요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그라설라무네 밖에서 보이는 소의 위 크기
<soyeomul^bionic> 위가 크면 잘 먹고 많이 먹고 해서 출하될때 어마어마 하게 무게가 많이 나갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 그러면 값도 많이 받구요;
<autowiz> 그렇죠 잘먹으면 잘 크지 말입니다 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ;
<soyeomul^bionic> 음...  lwn.net 에서 Gmane 는 죽었으니 public-inbox 로 하자라는 취지의 글을 올렸는데 작년에요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 근거로 linux-kernel 메일링리스트도 새글이 안올라온다는것을 들었습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 방금 제가 NNTP 로 gmame.linux.kernel 을 구독해서 새 글을 보니깐 8분전의 글도 계속 NNTP 서버엔 쌓이고 있는글 확인했습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 이것으로 보건데... HTTP 만 죽었지... NNTP Gmame 는 아직 건재함을 알 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국에선 별 관심없는 Gmane 지만... 국외에선 Gmane 를 아끼시는 분들이 많더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그나저나 루비나 파이썬으로 NNTP 메시지 긁어오는 프로그램 있나요...
<soyeomul^bionic> 점심이나 먹으러 가야것네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 좋은 하루 되세여~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 아따 농민사관학교 접수 빡시네여
<soyeomul^bionic> 이만 갑니다~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 농민사관학교 입학접수 했습니다. 한우 인공 수정 및 사양 관리
<soyeomul^bionic> 입니다;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 일찍 들어갑니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되셔요~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-01-31
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 와..저분 계속 노력하시는게 멋지다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> dra co; 소여물'님 본 적 있잖요?!
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 엇 영빈님 안녕하세요~
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> :)
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 파이썬 루비 이래저래 인터넷에서 자료 찾아보다 보니깐,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 아니... 그 ....
<UbuntuKrSlack> <youngbin> ??
<soyeomul^bionic> 여성분들도 이렇게 복잡한 콤푸타 언어를 쓰시는 분들 계시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 갱장했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 대체로 여성분들은 수학/공학과는 거리가 멀다고 생각했는데
<soyeomul^bionic> 정말정말 대단했어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 한국어 형태소 분석기의 현황 및 특성 비교 같은 논문도 발표하고
<soyeomul^bionic> 이걸 파이썬으로 구현한 여장부가 계시더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 박은정님
<soyeomul^bionic> 소 울음소리를 분석해서 이걸 인간의 언어로 구현하는 논문은 어데 없나요..
<soyeomul^bionic> 우리 농장 소들이 울음소리가 다 달라서 이 아이들이 왜 우는지 참 구분하기 애매할때가 많아서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 배가 고파서 우는지 자기 새끼가 곁에 없어서 우는지 아파서 우는지... 등등
<soyeomul^bionic> 비가 와서 오늘도 흰소리 하다가 갑니다;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 하루요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> https://youtu.be/MCBwIbh85Ck 이걸 보면 울음소리 뿐만 아니라 행동도 봐야할것 같네요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 확실히 고양이 꼬리만 봐도 우는것보다 본인을 더 잘 표현하니까요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> https://github.com/larsmagne/reticule
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제 말씀드린 Gmane 서버 소스코드입니다. 저거 뒷단 CMUCL 로 맹글어져있어서요
<soyeomul^bionic> 오늘부터 lisp 공부 시작했습니다..
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/test/blob/master/1.lisp
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 언제까지 갈진 모르겠지만,,, Gmane 를 너무 좋아하는 사람중 하나이기에
<soyeomul^bionic> 소를 키우면서 Gmane 서비스를 정상화시키는데 일조하고 싶네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 존 밤 되십시오
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<Seony> 홀녀님은 굉장히 오랫만에 뵈는 것 같군요...
<UbuntuKrSlack> <draco> 2월 굿모닝
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-01
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<jason_KR> so yeomul^bionic: 참고로 이 연결고리 한번 보세요. *어쩌면* ? 도움이 될지도 모르겠어요. https://www.fossmint.com/open-source-veterinary-management-software/
<soyeomul^bionic> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 가축 관리 오픈소스 프로그램
<soyeomul^bionic> 링크 감사드립니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 영어라 제가 일단 북마크 해두고 찬찬히 살펴볼께요
<soyeomul^bionic> 설 대목 앞두고 구제역 발생하는 바람에... 좀 어수선합니다...
<soyeomul^bionic> 3주간 우시장 폐쇄 명령 떨어져서 소도 못내고 참 난감난감요;;;
<autowiz> 아이고 그놈의 구제역은 해마다 속석이네요 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul^bionic> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 3주간 소여물 주면서... 아무도 관심을 안가지는 lisp 속으로 들어가보려구요
<soyeomul^bionic> cmucl 을 원래 우분투에 깔려고 했으나, arm64 판이 없다고 해서 대체제로 sbcl 을 깔았습니다
<soyeomul^bionic> 깔고 나니 그다음에 할게 없네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 헬로 월드 찍고 손 놨어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 커피나 한잔~
<autowiz> 헬로월드 찍은 다음에는 구구단 이랑 태양과 달의 위치에 따른 송아지 울음소리 변화 이런거 만드셔야지요~ ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul^bionic> ㅎㅎ;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 므드라,,, 육십갑자를 lisp 로 만들어볼 생각은 있네여 한 3주 정도 걸릴거 같아요;;;
<soyeomul^bionic> 아고 이제 그만 온천으로 들어가야것어요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 모두들 존 하루요~~~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
<UbuntuKrSlack> <dry8r3ad> 안녕하세요, 우분투한국커뮤니티입니다.  서버 이전작업이 완료되었고, wiki, forum, ask, main(www) 서비스가 정상적으로 동작하고 있습니다.  혹시 이용하시는데 문제가 있으시거나, 오류/오동작을 발견하시면 koreaubuntu@gmail.com으로 제보주시길 바랍니다.  오랜시간 기다려주셔서 감사드립니다.  Main : https://www.ubuntu-kr.org
<UbuntuKrSlack> Forum : https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org Wiki : https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org Ask : https://ask.ubuntu-kr.org  *현재 Ask 서비스는 신규가입이 제한되어있습니다. 빠른 시일 내에  수정하겠습니다. 양해 부탁드립니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-02-02
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어제밤에 소자료 정리후, Gmane 개발자 Lars 에게 이것저것 무엇을 물어봤었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 미치도록 좋아하는게 Gmane 의 NNTP 서비스인데요
<soyeomul^bionic> news.gmane.org 의 서버 소스코드가 reticule 인줄 알았는데... Lars 가 대답하길...
<soyeomul^bionic> reticule 은 한번도 서비스로 사용한 적이 없었다 라고 말하더라구요..
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 약간 충격을 받았어요 reticule 소스를 분석하려 lisp 를 공부하려했는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이게 틀어져버렸어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 하지만 그는 reticule 은 아니지만,,, 개인적으로 향후 계획이 INN 을 향상시킨 독자적인 Gmane 의 NNTP 를 구현해볼 계획이 마음속에 있던거 같더라구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> 그외에 Lars 는 lisp 에 미친 사람처럼 보였어요.
<soyeomul^bionic> 다들 free lisp 구현체로 공부하려 하는데.. 그는 상용판 lisp 구현체를 쓴다고 하더라구요 공부할때에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 미치지 않고는 돈 주고 그런 걸 사기에 아까운데... Lars 는 정말 미친 사람 같았어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 Emacs lisp 로 Gnus 같은 전자메일/뉴스리더 도 만들고요
<soyeomul^bionic> 미쳤기에.. 가능하다는 생각이 들었어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> Gname이 뭔가요
<soyeomul^bionic> 해외에 이
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmane 는 전 세계 인기있는  메일링리스트를 뉴스그룹 형식으로 모아둔 서비스 여요
<soyeomul^bionic> 어진님 꾸벅
<soyeomul^bionic> 한때 HTTP 로도 접근 가능했지만,,, 요즘은 NNTP 로만 글들을 볼 수 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 아 네
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 거기 우리 메일링 리스트도 있을까요? ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul^bionic> 있어요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 아 그렇군요!
<soyeomul^bionic> 제가 Gmane 통해서 우분투 한국 메일링 접근합니다
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 해외에 있대서 없을줄 알았는데
<UbuntuKrSlack> <kimej> 한국어 메일링 리스트도 있나보네요
<soyeomul^bionic> 넨넨
<soyeomul^bionic> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/stuff/blob/master/Screenshot_from_2019-02-02_12-51-23.png
<soyeomul^bionic> NNTP 로 접근했을때 우분투 한국 메일링은 gmane.linux.ubuntu.loco.kr
<soyeomul^bionic> 로 뜨네요
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmane 한때 디도스 공격 받았었어요 2016년도에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저 Gmane HTTP 서버가 노르웨이의 한 은행 내부에 있었는데요
<soyeomul^bionic> 은행 네트웤 트래픽이 폭주해서 은행장한테 열나게 Lars 가 깨졌다 하더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그래서 Gmane HTTP 서비스는 문을 닫게 되었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 은행장 == 정확히 Lars 직속 상관
<soyeomul^bionic> Lars 는 은행에서 일합니다 전산직요
<soyeomul^bionic> Gnus 나 Gmane 같은건 취미삼아 하는 일
<soyeomul^bionic> 개인적으로 Gmane 의 HTTP 서비스를 다시 살리고 싶어서 이것저것 공부하려 했던건데...
<soyeomul^bionic> lisp 가 아니라 하니깐 좀 마음이 가라 앉았더랬어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 홀리님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul^bionic> 한때 꿈속에서 Gmane 의 HTTP 서비스를 잘 구현해서 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 올려서 막 서비스 하는걸 꾸었어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 깨고 나니 꿈이더라는...
<soyeomul^bionic> 미쳐서 만든 물건은 애착이 가나바요
<soyeomul^bionic> Lars 가 Gnus 맹글때 미쳐서 맹글었는데...
<soyeomul^bionic> 모든 이메일 모든 뉴스그룹 메시지 모든 메일링리스트에 글을 투고할때나 답신을 달때나 자신이 만든 Gnus 로 하더라구요
<soyeomul^bionic> 그 모습 너무 머쪄보였어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 저도 Gnus 팬입니다
<soyeomul^bionic> Gmane 도 애용하구요,,,
<soyeomul^bionic> Lars 나이가 대략 신해철옹과 비슷한 87 아님 88학번 쯤 될거에요
<soyeomul^bionic> 노르웨이 출신
<soyeomul^bionic> 콤푸타의 거의 모든 작업들을 lisp 로 처리...
<soyeomul^bionic> 가끔 C 도 쓰고...
<soyeomul^bionic> 파이썬이나 루비 쓰는건 못봤어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 참 Lars, 데비안 씁니다 그리고 GNU 도 좋아하는거 같았어요
<soyeomul^bionic> 이제 온천에 갑니다;;; 모두 존 하루되세요~~~
<soyeomul^bionic> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-27
<foxmask> o/
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 새해 복 많이 받으세요.   한국은 오늘까지 휴일입니다. ^^
<foxmask> 잘 즐기세요
<jason_KR> 고맙습니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오 영웅님 어소세요~
<foxmask> ^^
<soyeomul> 오 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-28
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 연휴동안 일을 했는데 외장하드에 저장된 폴더들이 사라졌네요. 멘붕입니다. :(
<jason_KR> USB thumb-memory 보다 못믿을 = 신뢰성 가장 부족한 메모리가 외장 HDD인데....
<jason_KR> 일단, 가능한 모든 도구로 복구해 보시기를...
<jason_KR> 그래서, 저는 (머 자랑도 아니지만) 몇 곳의 Cloud에 중복 Sync합니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 울진 비가 내리네요
<soyeomul> 아하 논바닥에 깔린 볏짚들이 불쌍한...
<jason_KR> 새해 복 많이 받으세요~ 가족분들이랑 행복하시고요.
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 연휴 잘 보내셨는지요 새해복 많이 받으셔요 재준님^^
<jason_KR> ^^
<lexlove_> 복구프로그램 돌리니  폴더들이 보이네요
<lexlove_> 다만 유료라서 무료 복구프로그램 검색중이에요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 정초부터 바쁘십니다;;;
<soyeomul> 저도 내일 새벽 6시 건초 15톤 입고됩니다 그래서... 하아,,,
<jason_KR> 그건 ㅋㅋㅋ 장비가 할 일 아뇨?  빈공간 만들어야 하나?
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요.^^
<soyeomul> 아
<soyeomul> 장비가 하지만 6시에 입고된다치면 제가 6시 전에 소여물 주는걸 마쳐야 하니...
<soyeomul> 무거운 몸을 이끌고 5시쯤 기상해줘야할거 같네요,,,
<soyeomul> 퍄,,,,
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 넵, 안녕하세요. :)
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다. pc hero_work 새해 복 많이 받으세요.....그리고, 저는 퉤근을 ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-29
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> G'morning. ^^  HDD ?
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 저에게 물으신건가요?
<jason_KR> 물'놀'이죠~ ㅎ
<lexlove_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 진행중=복구중? 또는 완료?    ^^
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 파일은 안보이고 용량은 차지하고 있는 상태라서 복구프로그램돌려봤어요
<lexlove_> 다행히 파일이 보이더라구요. 단, 복구프로그램으로 살리려면 유료권을 구입해야해서 먼저 디스크 검사를 해봤어요
<lexlove_> 그랬더니 사라졌던 많은 폴더들이 나타났어요.^^
<jason_KR> 예, 다행입니다. ^^   클라우드 드라이브'로 자동 싱크를 추천합니다.
<lexlove_> jason_KR: 곧 그만둡니다. :)
<lexlove_> 3/31까지 근무하기로 했어요
<jason_KR> ^^      수도권이란 경기 북부? 남부? 인천?  or No Comment?
<lexlove_> 일산이나 파주쪽으로 갈거 같아요
<lexlove_> 동생이 일산에 살아요
<jason_KR> 헐~ 내 일터 @고양시
<lexlove_> 오~
<lexlove_> 이사가면 만날수 있는건가요?
<jason_KR> 심지어 자주 만날 수도... ㅠㅠ  ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 오옷~ 그렇네요
<jason_KR> 저=이 논네=노구=꼰대'가 임선생님 앞길에 도움은 못되더라도, 부디 거추장스런...이 되면 안되는데...ㅠㅠ
<lexlove_> 저도 이미 꼰대가 아닐런지요
<jason_KR> 버럭 ㅋ
<lexlove_> 버럭하시면 같이 버럭 해드릴 수 있습니다.^^
<jason_KR> 풉 ㅋㅋㅋ        전학, 전업(이직) 등 많이 바쁘겠습니다 ?
<lexlove_> 아직은 아무것도 못하고 있어요
<lexlove_> 4/1부터 시작합니다.^^
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 안녕하세요~
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove_> razGon: 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 오랜만이에요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-30
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> pchero_work: \o
<pchero_work> foxmask: hi! :)
<lexlove_> 안녕하세여
<foxmask> lexlove_: \o/
<lexlove_> foxmask: :D
<jason_KR> )))
<lexlove_> jason_KR: ))) 는 무슨 뜻이에요?
<jason_KR> 예,    :) + LOL = )))     (주로 아랍쪽이지만,그래도) World Wide 표현여요.
<jason_KR>    :) + LOL    or  :D  or  ㅋㅋㅋ / ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove_> 아하 그렇군요
<jason_KR> 제가 (messnger=) ICQ 때부터 슬랭 이나 약자를 좀 썼어요. (이모티콘은 별 좀 흠무 ㅋ)
<lexlove_> :)
<jason_KR> 어서오세요~ 반갑습니다.
<foxmask> 광대 *<:o)
#ubuntu-ko 2020-01-31
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 오늘은 통근훈련이 있어서 한분 모시고 버스타고 출근합니다.
<lexlove_> 강제로 출근시간이 늦어졌습니다. ㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 반갑습니다.
<jason_KR> 프랑스는 비가 많이 오나봐요? fox mask
#ubuntu-ko 2020-02-02
<samahui-vm> 연구실에 콕 박혀 밤새 일하는 것도 나쁘지 않군요. 자동 자가보호격리
